# Todo sobre el aceite de oliva virgen extra.



## Diego Almazán (22 Abr 2013)

Bueno, lo primero es presentarme, soy Diego Almazán, de Sabiote, un pequeño pueblo de Jaén, cercano a Úbeda y Baeza. LLevo varios días siguiendo el foro, y al final he decidido registrarme y participar.

Como cada uno aporta de lo que sabe, yo voy a empezar por el aceite de oliva, hay mucha gente interesada ultimamente en el aceite, su cultura, su cata y las innumerables ventajas que proporciona a nuestra salud. Yo soy olivicultor, mi familia tiene olivos, producimos aceite de oliva. Además tengo una web donde informamos de todo lo que se nos ocurre sobre el tema, enseñamos las distintas categorías, los trabajos que vamos realizando en el campo, y demás.

Ya que en mi opinión el foro debe servir para aportar, y como cada día más gente se preocupa por su salud y su alimentación, voy a intentar en este post ir aportando todo lo que sepa, y espero que hagáis lo mismo, sobre el tema.

Como para mi blog tengo mucho material sacado de libros, revistas, artículos de prensa, los iré poniendo aquí para los que quieran saber más sobre este importante alimento básico en nuestra dieta mediterránea.

Espero también preguntas al respecto.

Lo primero es explicar cómo obtenemos el aceite de oliva virgen en la almazara. Es importante que os quedéis con el detalle de la negrita en el *'virgen*', más adelante comprenderéis porqué.

El aceite de oliva virgen extra es un zumo 100% natural, que conserva el aroma, sabor, vitaminas y todas la propiedades de la aceituna, siendo el único aceite vegetal que puede ser consumido tal y como se obtiene. Procede directamente de aceitunas al exprimirlas, aunque es un proceso un poco más complicado que exprimir una naranja.

Cuando la aceituna llega a la almazara lo primero que se hace es limpiarla, para separarla de impurezas como hojas y pequeñas ramas que se desprenden del árbol a la vez que el fruto. Una vez limpia la aceituna ya está lista para ser molturada en la almazara, esta molturación consta básicamente de cuatro pasos. Durante todo el proceso, tanto la aceituna como el aceite están siempre en contacto con material inerte (acero inox) para evitar alteraciones.

El primer paso es el molido, en un molino se tritura la aceituna para romper las estructuras celulares que contienen el aceite, básicamente es cómo meter la aceituna en una batidora de cocina, pero más grande. El resultado es la masa o pasta de aceitunas, aceitunas trituradas, una mezcla de trozos de hueso y piel, aceite y agua de vegetación.

El siguiente paso es el batido, en una batidora se mezcla bien la masa de aceitunas para homogeneizar la mezcla y favorecer la unión de las pequeñas gotitas de aceite en gotas cada vez más grandes. Es importante que el tiempo de batido no supere los 90 minutos, y la temperatura de la masa no pase de 27 o 28 ºC.

Una vez batida, la masa pasa a centrifugación, en un decantador la masa es centrifugada a alta velocidad para separar los distintos componentes por diferencia de densidades. En el tambor cilíndrico del decanter se forman tres anillos concéntricos con los diferentes componentes, el orujo formado por el extracto seco de la aceituna, hueso y piel, con algo de humedad y una densidad en torno a 1,2 gr/ml forma el anillo más externo. El agua de vegetación tiene una densidad algo mayor a 1 gr/ml, por sus componentes disueltos, y forma el anillo intermedio. El aceite, con una densidad de 0,92 gr/ml forma el anillo más interno.

El último paso es el filtrado, para eliminar las últimas impurezas, según qué almazara se usan distintos sistemas para este último paso. Las centrífugas verticales, que vuelven a centrifugar el aceite a altas revoluciones y las baterías de decantadores son los sistemas más utilizados. También hay quien usa filtros de malla de acero inoxidable. Una vez limpio de humedad e impurezas ya está listo para pasar a bodega para ser envasado.

Una de las partes más importantes como consumidor a la hora de comprar aceite es tener claras las categorías del mismo. Por desgracia esto muy poca gente lo explica, porque las grandes marcas lo que venden es aceite de oliva, a secas, leed y entenderéis porqué.

Os explico el detalle del apellido virgen, por desgracia la normativa de etiquetado del aceite de oliva, permite este tipo de cosas. De la misma forma que todos sabemos que a lo que en el supermercado llaman 'zumo' no lo es en realidad, y hay que acudir a buscar términos como 'directo de la naranja', o 'recién exprimido' para encontrar zumo de verdad.

Si queréis comprar aceite de oliva virgen extra debéis conocer que de la almazara salen tres tipos de aceites vírgenes:

Virgen extra. El aceite de oliva virgen extra es el de mayor calidad, con un sabor y olor irreprochables. Para que un aceite sea catalogado como virgen extra debe pasar dos controles. Por un lado en laboratorio se comprueba que una serie de parámetros sean correctos, el más famoso es la acidez, que en un aceite de oliva virgen extra debe ser menor de 0,8% y que indica en porcentaje el número de ácidos grasos libres expresados en ácido oleico. El otro control es organoléptico, un panel de cata debe catalogar ese aceite de oliva como virgen extra, para lo cual el aceite debe tener entre todos los catadores del panel una mediana del defecto igual a cero, y una mediana del frutado positiva.

Virgen. De una gran calidad, el aceite de oliva virgen puede tener una acidez de hasta el 2%, en el caso de la cata, puede tener una mediana del defecto entre cero y tres y medio, mientras que la del frutado debe ser positiva.

Lampante. Con defectos graves en el olor y sabor, o unas características químicas defectuosas, el aceite virgen lampante no se puede destinar a consumo directamente. Se usa para refinarlo, tras el proceso de refinado, en el que se somete al aceite a un proceso de desgomado con ácido fosfórico, neutralización con sosa y decoloración y desodorización, se obtiene aceite refinado (ojo, no es el más fino como piensan algunos, sino que proviene de refinería, no es lo mismo) de oliva, que no es apto para el consumo, es básicamente un aceite claro sin olor ni sabor, que es el ingrediente principal, entre un 80 y un 90%, del aceite de oliva que todos conocemos, junto con el porcentaje restante, entre un 10 y un 20% de aceite de oliva virgen.
En esos porcentajes aparece el juego de algunas marcas con los 'suaves e intensos', el suave tiene un mínimo de virgen, en torno a 10% mientras que el intenso llega al 20%.


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Abr 2013)

Muy interesante y constructivo,gracias.
Una pregunta ¿Cuántos años puede durar un buen aceite de oliva virgen extra,con una temperatura,humedad, adecuada?


----------



## Zawer74 (22 Abr 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero es presentarme, soy Diego Almazán, de Sabiote, un pequeño pueblo de Jaén, cercano a Úbeda y Baeza. LLevo varios días siguiendo el foro, y al final he decidido registrarme y participar.
> 
> Como cada uno aporta de lo que sabe, yo voy a empezar por el aceite de oliva, hay mucha gente interesada ultimamente en el aceite, su cultura, su cata y las innumerables ventajas que proporciona a nuestra salud. Yo soy olivicultor, mi familia tiene olivos, producimos aceite de oliva. Además tengo una web donde informamos de todo lo que se nos ocurre sobre el tema, enseñamos las distintas categorías, los trabajos que vamos realizando en el campo, y demás.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al foro y gracias por la info..... peeeeeeeroooooooo podias habernos puesto una fotocopia de tu carnet de indentidad....::::::

Privacidad, por dios....¡¡¡¡


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Abr 2013)

Zawer era una pequeña presentación, nada más, de cortesía.

Karlilatunya, años es mucho decir, aunque puedan ser. El aceite de oliva virgen extra, es un conservante, y por tanto tiene una fecha de consumo preferente, que no caducidad muy lejana en el tiempo, pero como ya os iré explicando en el post, si tiene tirón, todo tiene su límite.
Conservado en condiciones óptimas, esto es, a una temperatura estable de entre 18 y 22 grados es lo ideal (nunca al lado de los fuegos de la cocina), alejado de la luz directa y con la botella bien cerrada, el aceite virgen extra se conserva bastante bien durante muchos meses. También depende de la variedad, hay variedades bastante más inestables que otras, *alberquina* por ejemplo es una variedad que enrancia con facilidad y es difícil que se conserve en perfectas condiciones más de un año, lo normal es que no llegue, sin embargo otras con mayor contenido en polifenoles y ácido oléico, como *picual* puede alcanzar los dos años. De todas formas hay que tener en cuenta que aún siendo un producto noble de alta calidad, un buen aceite de oliva virgen extra no es un buen vino, no mejora con el tiempo, al contrario, empeora, muy despacio, eso es cierto pero que tengáis claro que un aceite de oliva virgen jamás pasará a ser virgen extra con el tiempo, al contrario sí.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 20:02 ----------

Una de las partes más importantes como consumidor a la hora de comprar aceite es tener claras las categorías del mismo. Por desgracia esto muy poca gente lo explica, porque las grandes marcas lo que venden es aceite de oliva, a secas, leed y entenderéis porqué. 

Os explico el detalle del apellido virgen, por desgracia la normativa de etiquetado del aceite de oliva, permite este tipo de cosas. De la misma forma que todos sabemos que a lo que en el supermercado llaman 'zumo' no lo es en realidad, y hay que acudir a buscar términos como 'directo de la naranja', o 'recién exprimido' para encontrar zumo de verdad.

Si queréis comprar aceite de oliva virgen extra debéis conocer que de la almazara salen tres tipos de aceites vírgenes:

*Virgen extra*. El aceite de oliva virgen extra es el de mayor calidad, con un sabor y olor irreprochables. Para que un aceite sea catalogado como virgen extra debe pasar dos controles. Por un lado en laboratorio se comprueba que una serie de parámetros sean correctos, el más famoso es la acidez, que en un aceite de oliva virgen extra debe ser menor de 0,8% y que indica en porcentaje el número de ácidos grasos libres expresados en ácido oleico. El otro control es organoléptico, un panel de cata debe catalogar ese aceite de oliva como virgen extra, para lo cual el aceite debe tener entre todos los catadores del panel una mediana del defecto igual a cero, y una mediana del frutado positiva.

*Virgen*. De una gran calidad, el aceite de oliva virgen puede tener una acidez de hasta el 2%, en el caso de la cata, puede tener una mediana del defecto entre cero y tres y medio, mientras que la del frutado debe ser positiva.

*Lampante.* Con defectos graves en el olor y sabor, o unas características químicas defectuosas, el aceite virgen lampante no se puede destinar a consumo directamente. Se usa para refinarlo, tras el proceso de refinado, en el que se somete al aceite a un proceso de desgomado con ácido fosfórico, neutralización con sosa y decoloración y desodorización, se obtiene aceite refinado (ojo, no es el más fino como piensan algunos, sino que proviene de refinería, no es lo mismo) de oliva, que no es apto para el consumo, es básicamente un aceite claro sin olor ni sabor, que es el ingrediente principal, entre un 80 y un 90%, del aceite de oliva que todos conocemos, junto con el porcentaje restante, entre un 10 y un 20% de aceite de oliva virgen. 
En esos porcentajes aparece el juego de algunas marcas con los 'suaves e intensos', el suave tiene un mínimo de virgen, en torno a 10% mientras que el intenso llega al 20%.


----------



## Dudosillo (22 Abr 2013)

Bienvenido, gracias por la información.
A ver si estoy acertado, el virgen extra ¿es todo igual? ¿No hay distintos metodos para extraerlo? ¿y distintas temperaturas a la hora de extraerlo?
¿Puedes explicar un poco esto?.
Gracias.


----------



## Oktober_ (22 Abr 2013)

Hola Diego:

Gracias por ilustrarnos! Fíjate que yo había leído por ahí que el virgen y virgen extra tenían exactamente la misma composición química y que era el catador el que "otorgaba" el título de virgen extra con criterios subjetivos (sabor, olor, etc.).

Sea como fuere, llevo un tiempo buscando la posibilidad de comprar entre varios directamente a un productor. Me he metido en tu web olivardeplata.com? pero no he visto información sobre los gastos de envío. Venga, dame una alegría y dime que van incluidos en el precio o

Espero que estas lluvias te den una buena cosecha!!


----------



## merkawoman (22 Abr 2013)

Hola Diego, mejor variedad para un buen aceite?

Saludos.


----------



## Calculín (22 Abr 2013)

Muchas gracias por el hilo. Ya que estamosm nos puedes explicar que es exactamente lo de 'Primera prensada en frío', en algunos sitios pone que es una engañifa y en otros que es lo mejor y tal.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Abr 2013)

Dices que el último paso es el filtrado para eliminar impuerza, pero ¿qué impurezas? 

Lo digo porque se comercializa aceite sin filtrar y dicen que es para tostadas y aliños pero no para cocinar ¿podrías explicar esto un poco más, por favor?

Por otro lado, el aceite sin filtrar se filtra por decantación a los pocos meses ¿Es bueno agitarlo?


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Abr 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> Bienvenido, gracias por la información.
> A ver si estoy acertado, el virgen extra ¿es todo igual? ¿No hay distintos metodos para extraerlo? ¿y distintas temperaturas a la hora de extraerlo?
> ¿Puedes explicar un poco esto?.
> Gracias.



Dudosillo, el virgen extra es una categoría, que abarca muchos aceites. Piensa que si un aceite cumple con los requisitos de composición y de cata organoléptica ya es virgen extra, pero hay formas de serlo. Es como aprobar, a partir de 5 se aprueba, pero no es lo mismo un cinco, que un siete, o un diez. Los métodos de extracción hoy día son prácticamente idénticos, pero luego cada uno tiene su forma de hacerlo, no es lo mismo batir una hora que dos, y respecto a la temperatura que comentas, igual, hay quien usa 25 grados, otros 30.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 22:20 ----------




Oktober_ dijo:


> Hola Diego:
> 
> Gracias por ilustrarnos! Fíjate que yo había leído por ahí que el virgen y virgen extra tenían exactamente la misma composición química y que era el catador el que "otorgaba" el título de virgen extra con criterios subjetivos (sabor, olor, etc.).
> 
> ...




Si te has fijado bien eso no es así, por ejemplo la acidez de un virgen extra no puede superar el 0,8% mientras en un virgen puede llegar hasta el 2%. Aunque no es el parámetro más importante (por mucha publicidad que haya recibido, otro día hablaremos de la acidez), en cata, el virgen extra debe tener una mediana de defecto igual a cero, mientras que en el virgen se admite hasta un tres y medio, en una escala de diez.
Los gastos de envío aparecen de forma automática en el pedido, una vez que introduces la cantidad y tu dirección. ¿Por qué? Pues porque aplicamos una tarifa variable, en función del peso y la distancia, es lo más justo. Sólo tienes que hacer el pedido, introducir tus datos y te saldrá el envío, no te preocupes, si al final no te interesa puedes abandonar sin terminar (espero que no), tus datos están protegidos, no los usamos para publicidad y tampoco los cedemos a nadie.
Por cierto, son gratis a partir de 400 euros.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 22:24 ----------




merkawoman dijo:


> Hola Diego, mejor variedad para un buen aceite?
> 
> Saludos.



Merkawoman, la variedad no hace mejor o peor a sus aceites, sólo diferentes. Hay aceites excelentes de muchas variedades distintas, y todos tienen su aquel. Para mi la mejor variedad es Picual, por su composición lipídica, por su alto contenido en oleico, por su alta cantidad de polifenoles, por su estabilidad en la fritura, pero hay quien piensa que es demasiado 'fuerte', contundente, están en su derecho.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 22:29 ----------




Calculín dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el hilo. Ya que estamosm nos puedes explicar que es exactamente lo de 'Primera prensada en frío', en algunos sitios pone que es una engañifa y en otros que es lo mejor y tal.



'Primera prensada en frío'. Prácticamente no existen en España almazaras de prensas, para que te hagas una idea, según el ministerio hay 1750 almazaras en nuestro país, de ellas la mitad en Andalucía, más de 800, la mayoría en Jaén, y sólo hay una de prensas, creo, porque el año pasado creo que ya no molturó. Entonces, si no hay prensas, donde prensan el aceite?

A estas horas no me voy a parar más, pero te prometo un comentario destacado sobre las prensas y el frío. Recuérdamelo.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 22:38 ----------




FoSz2 dijo:


> Dices que el último paso es el filtrado para eliminar impuerza, pero ¿qué impurezas?
> 
> Lo digo porque se comercializa aceite sin filtrar y dicen que es para tostadas y aliños pero no para cocinar ¿podrías explicar esto un poco más, por favor?
> 
> Por otro lado, el aceite sin filtrar se filtra por decantación a los pocos meses ¿Es bueno agitarlo?



Fos, el aceite virgen, recuerda *virgen* es un zumo natural, resultado de exprimir aceitunas. Al triturar las aceitunas y luego extraer de allí el aceite, lo normal es que en este vayan otras cosas, por impurezas no tomes contaminantes, simplemente van restos de piel, trocitos de pulpa o incluso de hueso y sobre todo agua de vegetación, en la aceituna además de aceite hay agua, y es difícil separarlas (aunque no lo creas).

Nuestro aceite lo filtramos, pero es igual sin filtrar, sirven ambos para aliñar, guisar, freir, exactamente igual. Por qué lo filtramos entonces? Por dos motivos, unos estético, el aceite sin filtrar decanta y produce en el fondo de los envases antiestéticos posos. El segundo motivo es de conservación, un aceite sin filtrar se conserva peor, y además durante menos tiempo, simplemente porque esos posos, turbios los llamamos, son sobre todo humedad, agua de vegetación (por eso va al fondo, ya sabes que el aceite flota sobre el agua). Ese agua contribuye a estropear el aceite, con malos olores y defectos, que pueden incluso convertir un virgen extra en sólo virgen, con el paso de los meses.

No es bueno agitarlo, de hecho, lo bueno sería pasarlo a otro recipiente desechando los posos finales. Así es como decantamos el aceite en bodega, se conserva en depósitos inertes, con fondos cónicos y purgadores en el fondo, cuando hay posos, se abren esos purgadores para eliminar los turbios.


----------



## ruben.600rr (23 Abr 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Yo soy olivicultor, mi familia tiene olivos, producimos aceite de oliva.



¿Cuántos olivos tenéis? ¿De qué tipo? 



Diego Almazán dijo:


> Para mi la mejor variedad es Picual, por su composición lipídica, por su alto contenido en oleico, por su alta cantidad de polifenoles, por su estabilidad en la fritura, pero hay quien piensa que es demasiado 'fuerte', contundente, están en su derecho..



He probado varios aceites y me interesa bastante el tema. El Picual me encanta, ¿Es cierto que el aceite picual puro dura muy poco (caduca pronto)?

Gracias,
RR.


----------



## Smeentkin (23 Abr 2013)

Pillo sitio. Un hilo genial.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Abr 2013)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> ¿Cuántos olivos tenéis? ¿De qué tipo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruben tenemos alrededor de 25 hectáreas de olivar, no creas que hablas con un terrateniente, de hecho nuestra explotación no es suficiente para el sostenimiento económico de la familia, por eso también trabajamos otras fincas. Llevamos unas 20 hectáreas de un amigo, totalmente igual que las nuestras, es decir, hacemos las mismas labores que a nuestro olivar, como si fuesen nuestras. Además también trabajamos ajeno, hoy sin ir más lejos mi hermano ha estado triturando leña con nuestro tractor y nuestra trituradora en la finca de un hombre que nos lo ha pedido. Te dejo un vídeo para que veas de qué te hablo, aunque no es de esta mañana, claro. Está tomado en una finca nuestra el año pasado: Compostaje de los restos de poda | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

[YOUTUBE]hXHitx5mhbw[YOUTUBE]

Tengo que dejar claro que nosotros sólo comercializamos a través de nuestra marca nuestra producción, sólo el aceite del que tenemos total control y por tanto total garantía.

Nuestra variedad es la picual, aunque en todos los olivares hay alguna de otra variedad (manzanilla, hojiblanca, gordal, frantoio) pero no son representativas, el 95% o más son picuales. Por tanto algunos pensaréis que la defiendo por eso, pero no es así. La variedad Picual, además de ser la más cultivada en España, (que eso ya es un indicativo), tiene muchas ventajas. Es una variedad que produce un aceite de oliva excelente desde el punto de vista de la salud, tiene un alto contenido en polifenoles (antioxidantes), es la variedad con mayor contenido en ácido oléico y también la variedad con mayor estabilidad, así que justo lo contrario de lo que has comentado. Ruben, un buen aceite de oliva virgen extra Picual, puede llegar a los dos años perfectamente, con unas buenas condiciones de conservación.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 14:43 ----------

Me gustaría poner aquí unos datos, pero no se como. He sacado pantallazos de un pdf que tengo, con la clasificación por variedades de distintos aspectos, como la estabilidad o los polifenoles. Los he guardado con el paint, pero no me deja subirlos como archivos. 
Si alguno me decís cómo, los subo.


----------



## ruben.600rr (23 Abr 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Ruben tenemos alrededor de 25 hectáreas de olivar, no creas que hablas con un terrateniente, de hecho nuestra explotación no es suficiente para el sostenimiento económico de la familia, por eso también trabajamos otras fincas. Llevamos unas 20 hectáreas de un amigo, totalmente igual que las nuestras, es decir, hacemos las mismas labores que a nuestro olivar, como si fuesen nuestras.



¿Y con 25-45 hectáreas os llega para tener producción propia? ¿Cuántos olivos caben a groso modo por hectárea? ¿No usáis una cooperativa o algo similar para juntar más aceituna? ¿Cuántos litros producís un año bueno?

Yo en casa me abastezco de lo que me regalan unos familiares, consumimos poco, no freimos y para casi todo usamos un atomizador. Una garrafa nos dura un año o más.

Lo que si me gusta es de vez en cuando comprar algún aceite diferente y probarlo.

Saludos,
RR.


----------



## Rexter (23 Abr 2013)

A mí aún me siguen trayendo aceite de la cooperativa de sierra mágina de la que mi familia es cooperativista porque también tenemos unos cuantos olivos. No son demasiado, calculo que alrededor de 1.000, que no es demasiado en lo que a olivos se refiere. Siempre virgen extra porque a los demás grados por debajo ya les echan mierdas que no son buenas para la calidad del aceite.
Lo que me sorprende es que la acidez es mayor que la de los que veo en las tiendas. ¿Alguien sabe por qué?
Edito: que yo sepa el aceite bueno (virgen extra) le cuesta mucho caducar y viene muy bien para conservar alimentos. Yo he usado garrafas con dos años de antiguedad que nos dejamos en el pueblo y sigue sabiendo bien, lo único que al ser invierno estaba todo el fondo congelado.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (23 Abr 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Dudosillo, el virgen extra es una categoría, que abarca muchos aceites. Piensa que si un aceite cumple con los requisitos de composición y de cata organoléptica ya es virgen extra, pero hay formas de serlo. Es como aprobar, a partir de 5 se aprueba, pero no es lo mismo un cinco, que un siete, o un diez. Los métodos de extracción hoy día son prácticamente idénticos, pero luego cada uno tiene su forma de hacerlo, no es lo mismo batir una hora que dos, y respecto a la temperatura que comentas, igual, hay quien usa 25 grados, otros 30.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 22:20 ----------
> 
> ...



* 'Primera prensada en frío'. Prácticamente no existen en España almazaras de prensas, para que te hagas una idea, según el ministerio hay 1750 almazaras en nuestro país, de ellas la mitad en Andalucía, más de 800, la mayoría en Jaén, y sólo hay una de prensas, creo, porque el año pasado creo que ya no molturó. Entonces, si no hay prensas, donde prensan el aceite?

*Pues yo hace años compro "Germán Baena" aceite virgen extra en latas de 5l. prensado en frío y sin filtrar. ¿me están engañando?

Además el aceite que vosotros comercializáis lo envasáis en garrafas de plástico, es mejor en latas.*


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Abr 2013)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> * 'Primera prensada en frío'. Prácticamente no existen en España almazaras de prensas, para que te hagas una idea, según el ministerio hay 1750 almazaras en nuestro país, de ellas la mitad en Andalucía, más de 800, la mayoría en Jaén, y sólo hay una de prensas, creo, porque el año pasado creo que ya no molturó. Entonces, si no hay prensas, donde prensan el aceite?
> 
> *Pues yo hace años compro "Germán Baena" aceite virgen extra en latas de 5l. prensado en frío y sin filtrar. ¿me están engañando?
> 
> Además el aceite que vosotros comercializáis lo envasáis en garrafas de plástico, es mejor en latas.*



Pues no se si te engañan, puede que esa almazara aún siga teniendo prensas, y el tema del filtrado va en gustos, hay quien defiende una formula y quienes defendemos otra, pero no deja de ser el mismo aceite. Es como el zumo de naranja con pulpa o sin ella, si son buenas las naranjas el zumo será excelente, ya varía si te gusta o no encontrarte cositas en él.

El tema de las latas es otro, el envase pet en principio no es peor que las latas, si el aceite se conserva bien tapado (igual que en la lata) y a salvo de la luz directa (en el caso de la lata da igual, pues es opaca). La lata es un envase mucho más caro, y hay que pagarla. Nosotros el envase de 5 litros lo consideramos muy familiar, y por eso utilizamos el envase económico, para ser competitivos en precio. Sólo eso.


----------



## jbmp3 (24 Abr 2013)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Muy interesante y constructivo,gracias.
> Una pregunta ¿Cuántos años puede durar un buen aceite de oliva virgen extra,con una temperatura,humedad, adecuada?



Hay un refan en catalkan que es (el oli novell i el vi vell) (el aceite novel i el vino viejo).

Lo suyo es consumir el aceite del año, pero claro segun que marcas si tienen el stock del año pasado pues te lo enquescan igual que no te enteras si no lo analizas.


----------



## ruben.600rr (24 Abr 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues no se si te engañan, puede que esa almazara aún siga teniendo prensas, y el tema del filtrado va en gustos, hay quien defiende una formula y quienes defendemos otra, pero no deja de ser el mismo aceite. Es como el zumo de naranja con pulpa o sin ella, si son buenas las naranjas el zumo será excelente, ya varía si te gusta o no encontrarte cositas en él.
> 
> El tema de las latas es otro, el envase pet en principio no es peor que las latas, si el aceite se conserva bien tapado (igual que en la lata) y a salvo de la luz directa (en el caso de la lata da igual, pues es opaca). La lata es un envase mucho más caro, y hay que pagarla. Nosotros el envase de 5 litros lo consideramos muy familiar, y por eso utilizamos el envase económico, para ser competitivos en precio. Sólo eso.



Te dejé pendiente esta pregunta: ¿Y con 25-45 hectáreas os llega para tener producción propia? ¿Cuántos olivos caben a groso modo por hectárea? ¿No usáis una cooperativa o algo similar para juntar más aceituna? ¿Cuántos litros producís un año bueno?

Gracias,
RR.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Abr 2013)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Te dejé pendiente esta pregunta: ¿Y con 25-45 hectáreas os llega para tener producción propia? ¿Cuántos olivos caben a groso modo por hectárea? ¿No usáis una cooperativa o algo similar para juntar más aceituna? ¿Cuántos litros producís un año bueno?
> 
> Gracias,
> RR.



Ruben, en el momento que tienes un olivo tienes producción propia, si tienes una planta de tomates en una maceta en el balcón, ya tienes producción propia. Otra cosa es que tuvieses que abastecer de tomates a Mercadona. En nuestro caso, nuestro objetivo es ser los responsables del aceite desde ahora, que empieza la floración, hasta que llegue la recolección y luego vender nuestro aceite virgen extra directo al consumidor, a su casa. Pero claro, con una producción muy limitada, por tanto a muy pocos clientes.

Los olivos por hectárea dependen del marco de plantación, el marco tradicional suele albergar alrededor de 100 olivos por hectárea, la mayoría de las veces menos. Nosotros tenemos marcos distintos, en unas fincas cogen 80 por hectárea, y en otras 150, depende. 

Respecto a los litros en un año bueno, no quiero resultar grosero, pero no creo que andes por ahí preguntando a la gente por su nómina. Como es agricultura depende de la cosecha.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 13:40 ----------

Ahora está muy de moda la cata de aceites de oliva vírgenes. Yo tengo algunos cursos a mis espaldas y de hecho organizamos catas cuando la gente viene a visitarnos, para grupos.

La cata y su metodología es importante para clasificar los aceites vírgenes, sólo se pasan por catador a los aceites vírgenes. Un panel de cata formado no es una reunión de amigos que prueban unos aceites, para formar parte de un panel hay que valer y currárselo, y toma decisiones importantes y de gran transcendencia (sobre todo económica para los agricultores). Tened en cuenta que para que un aceite sea virgen extra, además de tener que cumplir los requisitos de composición (análisis de laboratorio) ha de pasar también por un panel de cata.

La cata de un aceite de oliva virgen es un análisis sensorial que sirve para determinar la calidad del mismo. Determinar los atributos de un aceite es el fin que perseguimos.

Atributos positivos:

. Frutado: Conjunto de sensaciones olfativas características del aceite, dependientes de la variedad de las aceitunas, procedentes de frutos sanos y frescos, verdes o maduros y percibidos por vía directa o retronasal.
. Amargo: Sabor característico del aceite obtenido de aceitunas verdes o en envero.
. Picante: Sensación táctil de picor, característica de los aceites obtenidos al comienzo de la campaña, principalmente de aceitunas todavía verdes.

Atributos negativos:

. Atrojado/Borras: Flavor característico del aceite obtenido de aceitunas que han sufrido un proceso de fermentación anaerobia.
. Moho/Humedad: Flavor característico del aceite obtenido de aceitunas en las que se han desarrollado hongos y levaduras debido a la humedad.
. Avinado/Avinagrado: Flavor característico de algunos aceites que recuerda al vino o al vinagre. Es debido principalmente a un proceso fermentativo aerobio.
. Rancio: Flavor de los aceites que han sufrido un proceso oxidativo intenso.
. Cocido/Quemado: Flavor característico del aceite originado por un excesivo y/o prolongado calentamiento durante el termo batido de la masa.
. Heno/Madera: Flavor característico de algunos aceites procedentes de aceitunas secas.

La metodología de la cata es sencilla, aunque es la experiencia continuada la que hace que se consiga dominar esta disciplina. La muestra a catar se encuentra en las copas de cata, colocada allí por el jefe de panel, que las marca con un código no reconocible, sin nombres ni marcas, para no influir en los catadores. Nos debemos enfrentar a la muestra sin olores fuertes, ni perfumes y con el tiempo suficiente entre comidas. En una hoja de cata se marcan sobre una línea tanto los atributos positivos como los negativos. El jefe de panel es el encargado de recoger y analizar los resultados, y de calcular las medianas de los distintos atributos para calificar el aceite en la categoría que le corresponda. Como truco para principiantes hay que decir que un aceite virgen extra es un zumo natural, por tanto, debe saber y oler a aceitunas frescas, sin sabores ni olores extraños, simplemente fruta.

Espero vuestras consultas.


----------



## artemis (24 Abr 2013)

Hola Diego, muy buen publireportaje del aceite de oliva y de paso spam de tu empresa, ojo que no me parece mal... pero dices que el aceite de oliva no aguanta mucho tiempo, yo compro aceite de una cooperativa, nada que ver ese aceite con el de Mercadonas, Alcampos, Carbonell ect... vamos, que ni punto de comparacion... en casa actualmente vivimos yo y mi costilla, la ultima garrafa de 5 litros me ha durado 8 meses, por lo cual, supongo que no me aconsejas compraros, ya que solo vendeis por lo que he podido ver el pack de 3 garrafas de 5 litros ¿no? porque claro, tanto tiempo en casa se me echaria a perder... 

Gracias de antebrazo y muy interesante que compartas tu saber con nosotros...


----------



## kikelon (24 Abr 2013)

Diego, ¿y se puede comprar para probar vuestro aceite en internet?
¿A cuanto salen los gastos de envío?


----------



## Burbunvencido (24 Abr 2013)

Diego, no sé si de aceite sabes o recopilas información de distintas fuentes pero...

madre mía, ¡qué bien escribes!

Es algo que se ve poquísimo últimamente y sinceramente, comparado hasta con periodistas de prestigio es un placer leerte...sin una sola falta de ortografía.

Una duda tengo: es alberquina? arbequina? son dos cosas distintas?


----------



## enladrillador (24 Abr 2013)

Hay un aceite de oliva que me encanta, virgen extra, es un poquito solo mas caro del resto (de la gama "normal" digamos, no blanca, pero tampoco aceites premium), cuesta unos 4,5 los 750 ml, es el de borges de variedad arbequina, esta buenísimo.

La verdad que no se como es el vuestro, pero si es la mitad de rico que ese...


----------



## ruben.600rr (24 Abr 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Ruben, en el momento que tienes un olivo tienes producción propia, si tienes una planta de tomates en una maceta en el balcón, ya tienes producción propia. Otra cosa es que tuvieses que abastecer de tomates a Mercadona. En nuestro caso, nuestro objetivo es ser los responsables del aceite desde ahora, que empieza la floración, hasta que llegue la recolección y luego vender nuestro aceite virgen extra directo al consumidor, a su casa. Pero claro, con una producción muy limitada, por tanto a muy pocos clientes.



Pero hombre, no te lo tomes a mal. Mis preguntas van encaminadas a entender tus métodos de producción, no a conocer tus ingresos.

Si yo tengo una tomatera produzco tomates, no zumo de tomate por ejemplo.

Mi pregunta es si tu produces el aceite o sólo la aceituna. En el caso de que sea el aceite me gustaría interesarme por los métodos que usas tu personalmente, en el caso de que sea la aceituna pues sería interesante saber como se llega desde la aceituna recogida en tu campo a la botella de aceite vendida en tu Web.

En otros casos he visto que varios pequeños productores se juntan en una cooperativa para hacer aceite. En otros casos se venden las olivas o se cambian por aceite (que no necesariamente proviene de las mismas olivas). En otros casos se "subcontrata" la producción y embotellamiento de aceite a partir de las olivas propias, etc.

Es interesante saber que tipo de control tienes desde la aceituna hasta la botella de aceite, como vendedor no deberías de tener ningún problema en explicar el proceso, al menos a groso modo. Así lo hago yo con mis clientes/proveedores cuando un potencial cliente se interesa por lo que vendo.

Así que, ¿me puedes explicar por favor, en tu caso particular y no en teoría, como se llega desde la recogida de las aceitunas que tienes en tus campos hasta el aceite que vendes en las botellas?

Muchas gracias,
RR.


----------



## Norske (24 Abr 2013)

enladrillador dijo:


> Hay un aceite de oliva que me encanta, virgen extra, es un poquito solo mas caro del resto (de la gama "normal" digamos, no blanca, pero tampoco aceites premium), cuesta unos 4,5 los 750 ml, es el de borges de variedad arbequina, esta buenísimo.
> 
> La verdad que no se como es el vuestro, pero si es la mitad de rico que ese...



Si te gusta la variedad arbequina, prueba alguno de la D.O. Siurana, no son fáciles de encontrar fuera de Cataluña (me suena haberlos visto en Carrefour o Eroski) ni su precio es especialmente moderado pero son una auténtica delicia.

Ese color verdoso, esos olores afrutados intensos y esa suavidad elegante y persistente en la boca... se me hace la boca agua. Para mi la variedad caviar de los aceites. Y los que elaboran en Cataluña, el beluga.


----------



## Gorroto (24 Abr 2013)

Doy fe, consumo un aceite de entre Lleida y Huesca de la variedad arbequina que es delicatessen


----------



## Burbunvencido (24 Abr 2013)

ATENCIÓN:
========================================

FM: foro
TO: foreros

se comunica para general conocimiento actualización en perfil captado de forero medio

parámetros ya conocidos: de 60K/año y 30cm. vacaciones 2/3 veces/año en remotos y paradisíacos resorts. acoplamiento con hembras tipo A
parámetro actualizado: forero medio consume aceite virgen extra de cosechas seleccionadas, características organolépticas excepcionales y precio 'solo' ligeramente por encima de la media de las marcas no blancas: un 70-80% más

confidencial
=========
confidencial
=========
confidencial


----------



## fff (24 Abr 2013)

hola
Lo primero de todo muchas gracias por lo que nos has contado, es muy interesante.
Me gustaria preguntarte en lo que respecta a precios.
Suponiendo que viva en una gran ciudad y no tenga la posibilidad de coger el aceite de cooperativa, que entiendo que deben ser los mejores.

Me puedo fiar de los aceite de oliva virgen que venden las grandes superficies (aprovechando los famosos 3x2 u ofertas similares)?Se pueden encontrar entre los 3 y 3,5 euros... Los desaconsejarias? Me da mucha rabia pagar virgen extra a precio de casi no virgen... por decirlo asi...

Aconsejarias o desaconsejarias alguna marca? Esta pregunta va sin trampa, y simplemente me la tomaria como el consejo de un amigo a otro. Uno ya se puede fiar o no, independientemente. Si no te mojas lo entiendo perfectamente.

saludos y gracias


----------



## favelados (24 Abr 2013)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> ATENCIÓN:
> ========================================
> 
> FM: foro
> ...



Me has hecho reir, yo solo cumplo tres de esos parámetros pero me faltan los dos mas importantes para ser forero medio...


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Abr 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Hola Diego, muy buen publireportaje del aceite de oliva y de paso spam de tu empresa, ojo que no me parece mal... pero dices que el aceite de oliva no aguanta mucho tiempo, yo compro aceite de una cooperativa, nada que ver ese aceite con el de Mercadonas, Alcampos, Carbonell ect... vamos, que ni punto de comparacion... en casa actualmente vivimos yo y mi costilla, la ultima garrafa de 5 litros me ha durado 8 meses, por lo cual, supongo que no me aconsejas compraros, ya que solo vendeis por lo que he podido ver el pack de 3 garrafas de 5 litros ¿no? porque claro, tanto tiempo en casa se me echaria a perder...
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo y muy interesante que compartas tu saber con nosotros...



Artemis, en ningún momento he dicho yo que el aceite de oliva no aguante mucho, al contrario, y si lo he dicho me he equivocado. Todos sabemos que es un conservante natural, se usa para conservas de pescado, para conservar quesos o embutidos de la matanza. Lo que sí es cierto es que no dura eternamente, y que no mejora con el tiempo, pero tranquilamente dura dos años un buen picual virgen extra en condiciones óptimas de conservación.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 21:51 ----------




kikelon dijo:


> Diego, ¿y se puede comprar para probar vuestro aceite en internet?
> ¿A cuanto salen los gastos de envío?



Claro kike que se puede comprar nuestro aceite, en nuestra web. Los gastos de envío dependen del peso y la distancia, si entras en la tienda de la web y empiezas tu pedido te marcará los costes de envío cuando la web sepa el tamaño del pedido y la distancia (tu dirección). Son gratis a partir de 400 euros.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 21:53 ----------




Burbunvencido dijo:


> Diego, no sé si de aceite sabes o recopilas información de distintas fuentes pero...
> 
> madre mía, ¡qué bien escribes!
> 
> ...




Burbun gracias por el piropo, la verdad es que me molesta leer mensajes de texto con tanta k y tanta tontería. De aceite se un poco, me dedico a la olivicultura, además de hacer cursos, catas y leer por supuesto.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 21:58 ----------




ruben.600rr dijo:


> Pero hombre, no te lo tomes a mal. Mis preguntas van encaminadas a entender tus métodos de producción, no a conocer tus ingresos.
> 
> Si yo tengo una tomatera produzco tomates, no zumo de tomate por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



No tengo ningún problema Rubén en explicártelo. Como te comenté antes mi familia es olivicultora, desde siempre diría yo. Por tanto somos responsables del fruto desde el inicio. 
La molturación de la aceituna la hacemos en un molino propio, es una SL con varios socios más, unas 25 familias. Molturamos nuestra aceituna y elegimos para envasar la mejor partida. Tenemos nuestra marca, Olivar de Plata, y embotellamos para nuestros clientes una parte solamente. Por ahora, espero que cambie, la mayoría se vende a granel.

Respecto a la producción que preguntabas, esta campaña 2012/13 hemos recolectado unos 25 mil kilos de aceite.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 22:03 ----------




fff dijo:


> hola
> Lo primero de todo muchas gracias por lo que nos has contado, es muy interesante.
> Me gustaria preguntarte en lo que respecta a precios.
> *Suponiendo que viva en una gran ciudad y no tenga la posibilidad de coger el aceite de cooperativa, que entiendo que deben ser los mejores.
> ...



Todo lo que os cuento, y lo que queda si queréis, lo hago porque entiendo que es imprescindible la educación en el tema, para que os hagáis una idea de lo que consumís y lo valoréis.

Poca gente sabe que la aceituna tiene un índice graso casi nunca superior al 25% (depende de las variedades), nosotros por ejemplo, el aceite que estamos vendiendo este año, virgen extra siempre, se cogió con en torno a un 18% de indice graso, esto quiere decir que de cada 100 kilos de aceituna recogidos, sólo obtenemos 18 de aceite.

Respecto a lo que te he marcado en negrita, nosotros te lo ponemos en casa en esos 3,5 euros que has hablado, por tanto no tienes excusa. Y como nosotros muchos más, no quiero que esto se convierta en una apología de mi marca, sino que de verdad aprendamos todos de aceite.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 22:06 ----------

Burbuvencido ha preguntado si era arbequina o alberquina. Es arbequina lo que ocurre es que los andaluces solemos modificar las palabras de forma conveniente y al final ya no sabes que está bien y que no.


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Abr 2013)

Hoy un corta y pega de mi web, estas son las preguntas más usuales que hace la gente sobre aceite de oliva. Me gustaría que le echéis un vistazo, y que incorporéis alguna, así lo amplio también en la página.

Ahí van:

¿*Qué es el aceite de oliva?*
El aceite de oliva es un zumo natural, obtenido de exprimir aceitunas de la misma forma que se obtienen otros zumos de fruta exprimiendo estas.

*¿Cómo se obtiene?*
El proceso de obtención del aceite de oliva virgen extra se llama molturación y básicamente consta de cuatro partes. El molido o la molienda consiste en triturar la aceituna para romper las estructuras celulares que contienen el aceite dentro del fruto. El batido consiste en mover la masa de aceitunas resultante de la molienda para obtener una pasta homogénea y conseguir que las gotitas de aceite contenidas en la misma se vayan uniendo entre sí. La centrifugación es la parte en la que se separan los distintos componentes de la pasta, orujo, agua de vegetación y aceite, gracias a sus diferentes densidades. Por último, la decantación o filtrado consiste en limpiar el aceite obtenido quitándole los restos de orujo y la humedad que pudiese tener.

*¿Cuántos tipos de aceite de oliva hay?*
Fundamentalmente hay dos tipos de aceites de oliva, los vírgenes son aquellos que se obtienen por procedimientos físicos, y los refinados que son los que proceden de un proceso de refinado de los vírgenes lampantes.

Dentro de los aceites de oliva vírgenes, estos se clasifican y diferencian por sus parámetros de calidad.

- El Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra, es el de mejor calidad, tiene mejores parámetros tanto fisico-químicos como sensoriales.
- El Aceite de Oliva Virgen, puede presentar pequeñas alteraciones en sus parámetros de calidad, bien sean fisico-químicos o sensoriales, es pues un aceite de inferior categoría en relación al Virgen Extra.
- Finalmente el Aceite de Oliva Virgen Lampante, tiene alterados sus parámetros de calidad y no puede envasarse y venderse al público, por lo que es sometido a un proceso de refinación industrial.
Mediante un proceso de refinación del aceite virgen lampante, se obtiene el Aceite de Oliva Refinado, que no se vende envasado y que mezclado con aceites de oliva vírgenes dan lugar al Aceite de Oliva. Son aceites preparados industrialmente con una gran continuidad en el sabor, pero que pueden carecer de algunos elementos de interés nutricional de los Aceites de Oliva Vírgenes Extra.

*¿Cuál es el mejor?*
Es el aceite de oliva virgen extra porque es el zumo de la aceituna, natural, obtenido de frutos sanos y en su óptima madurez. Presenta todos los componentes minoritarios de interés nutricional además de una extraordinaria composición en ácidos grasos y ofrece una gran variedades de matices sensoriales, que lo hacen único entre todos los aceites e idóneo tanto para el consumo en crudo como en otras utilizaciones culinarias. Es uno de los elementos esenciales de la Dieta Mediterránea.

*¿Y para freír?*
El mejor es el virgen extra, igual que para el resto de usos en la cocina. El aceite de oliva virgen extra es el más adecuado, ligero y sabroso para las frituras, y entre ellos el de variedad Picual por su alta estabilidad y resistencia tanto a la oxidación como a las altas temperaturas.

*¿Cuántas veces lo puedo usar en la freidora?*
Depende del tipo de aceite utilizado. Los aceites de oliva pueden reutilizarse un número mayor de veces que los de semillas, por su resistencia a la termoxidación. Las condiciones de la fritura y el alimento a freír también inciden en el número de reutilizaciones.

Si fríes patatas, el número de reutilizaciones será mayor al no quedar restos que si fríes rebozados o empanados.

*¿Caduca el aceite?*
Si. Todos los aceites de oliva, desde el virgen extra hasta el aceite de oliva, se van alterando con el tiempo, fundamentalmente oxidándose, pudiendo llegar en una conservación prolongada a la rancidez. El tiempo de caducidad depende de varios factores, la variedad, el tipo de aceite, los vírgenes extra son, en general, más resistentes que los aceites de oliva, la forma de conservación en los establecimientos y posteriormente en los hogares, etc. Por ello la mejor forma de conservarlos es en un ambiente fresco, lejos de los fuegos de la cocina, y oscuro, alejado de la luz.

*¿Es importante el color de un aceite virgen?*
El color no influye para nada en la calidad de un aceite, de hecho, las copas usadas para la cata tienen color para ocultar a los catadores el color del aceite. Pueden aparecer aceites de oliva vírgenes extra con colores verdes intensos y con dorados claros, dependiendo de la variedad de aceituna y de la época de recolección. Incluso el mismo aceite puede variar su color a lo largo del tiempo, siempre tendiendo al dorado perdiendo así los tonos más verdes de las clorofilas.

*¿Qué es la acidez de un aceite?*
La acidez es un parámetro de calidad, medida en ácido oleico, es la cantidad de ácidos grasos libres, expresados en este ácido. Marca la alteración por hidrólisis de los triglicéridos del aceite. Es una expresión, pero no la única, ni la más importante, de una alteración de la calidad del aceite. Sirve, junto con otros parámetros, para clasificar los aceites vírgenes en las tres categorías, Extra, Virgen y Lampante.


----------



## kikelon (25 Abr 2013)

Diego, he mirado los precios en vuestra web y las garrafas me parecen bastante bien de precio, 3,5€ el litro de un aceite quasi artesanal es un precio muy razonable. Sin embargo mi atracción es por las cajas de botellas de medio litro, que resultan ideales para regalar, en este formato el litro pasa a costar 9€, y aunque es lógico que valga más por la presentación y el embotellado de cristal, casi un 200% más me parece mucha diferencia ¿son el mismo aceite con idéntica calidad?


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Abr 2013)

Kike es el mismo aceite, idéntico, de la misma finca y de la misma aceituna. La diferencia de precio sé que es grande, pero te puedo prometer que el precio del aceite en sí es el mismo, uso una hoja sencilla de excel para calcular los precios de los diferentes formatos, y el precio de aceite que usa la hoja es el mismo para todos los formatos, (ahora vamos a introducir uno más pequeño, de cuarto de litro, con la misma forma de botella). Cuando pensamos en la botella, nuestra idea era precisamente esa, un formato bonito para regalo. La diferencia radica precisamente en ese estilo de botella, que hay que pagar. Para que te hagas una idea, la botella de cristal solamente cuesta más del doble que la garrafa de pet de 5 litros. La botella de cristal, más el tapón y el retráctil que lo cubren cuestan 1 euro. Las etiquetas el doble, pues lleva dos, es decir, las etiquetas para sólo medio litro cuestan el doble que una para cinco litros. Y así podría seguir, pero no quiero parecer un quejoso.

Ahora vamos a introducir la botella de cuarto de litro, porque aquí se usan mucho ese tipo de botella para detalles de bodas y celebraciones, y por mucho que ajustamos, saldrá sobre 3 euros.


----------



## fff (26 Abr 2013)

hola Diego,
lo primero gracias por tu respuesta, permiteme sin embargo una crítica.
Es verdad que comprando 3 garrafas de 5 litros, son 3.5 euros, y es verdad que cuando compro suelen ser cajas de 15 litros, pero personalmente no es cómodo en una garrafa de 5l. Y tener que estar rellenando lo veo un poco engorroso. Como es que no se estilan los envases de litro o litro y medio?

Los gastos de envio no los he contado, pero subiendo subiendo, ya que lo que no veo viable es comprar 120 l en total de aceite.
Gracias


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Abr 2013)

fff estoy contigo en todo lo que comentas, a mi me gustaría tener todos los formatos disponibles, y también me gustaría tener a todos los clientes contentos, sería extraordinario, yo soy el más interesado en esto. Pero has de tener en cuenta una cosa, la nuestra es una explotación familiar, y la aventura de intentar colocar Olivar de Plata en el mercado, para cerrar así el círculo y ser responsables de todo el proceso, desde el olivo hasta tu mesa, ya es costosa de por sí. 

Por tanto, tenemos que elegir, y elegimos el formato de 5 litros porque es el más vendido, ¿por qué?, pues yo tampoco lo se, pero es la realidad. Y elegimos la botella como imagen de marca. Ya te digo que sería muy importante satisfacer tus necesidades como cliente para nosotros, pero te explico cómo va el tema. Para que una garrafa por ejemplo de 2 o 3 litros se compre a un precio razonable, yo he de comprar cantidad. Y no es sólo la garrafa, tendría además que comprar cajas para esa garrafa, el pedido mínimo para las cajas son 1500, y tapones, etiquetas y demás. Alguno aquí mismo me ha comentado algo de las latas, otro tanto, y además más caras, y hay que serigrafiarlas, que cuesta lo suyo. 
Al final yo pongo en el mercado lo que creo más conveniente, e iré dando pasos en la medida que me lo permitan mis posibilidades, y por ahora, si alguien quiere otra cosa, pues no me queda más remedio que esperar por si vienen mejores.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 19:55 ----------

Acabo de leer este artículo en El Mundo, me ha resultado muy interesante y os quiero dejar el enlace. Habla de varias publicaciones científicas avalando los beneficios del consumo de aceite de oliva virgen extra, tales como su poder antiinflamatorio, o sus posibilidades contra el alzheimer, incluso sus beneficios para los estudiantes, que eso se me ha quedado.
Aceite de oliva: un ao de buena cosecha | Neurociencia | elmundo.es


----------



## fff (26 Abr 2013)

Gracias Diego, evidentemente lo que comentas es totalmente lógico y razonable.


----------



## artemis (26 Abr 2013)

Yo creo que estaria interesante la posibilidad de que los posibles compradores pudieran comprar solo una garrafa de 5 litros, yo hoy he comprado una botella de litro ya que en un par de semanas no puedo ir a la cooperativa que voy, he comprado por tu recomendacion, picual intenso, se supone que virgen extra, ya te dire que me parece


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Abr 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Yo creo que estaria interesante la posibilidad de que los posibles compradores pudieran comprar solo una garrafa de 5 litros, yo hoy he comprado una botella de litro ya que en un par de semanas no puedo ir a la cooperativa que voy, he comprado por tu recomendacion, picual intenso, se supone que virgen extra, ya te dire que me parece



Los términos* intenso y suave* se pusieron de moda cuando la normativa de etiquetado prohibió los famosos un grado y cero cuatro. Básicamente, la composición del 'aceite de oliva' es la mayoría refinado, procedente del lampante llevado a un proceso químico de limpieza, y una parte mínima de aceite de oliva virgen, en la mayoría de los casos, ni siquiera virgen extra. Los *intensos* se suponen en torno a un 20% de virgen frente a un 80 de refinería, mientras los *suaves* un 10% virgen, 90% refinado.

En mi opinión en temas de variedades, en este caso Picual, no tiene cabida el término intenso, o se es Picual, o no se es, y entonces será otra variedad, Cornicabra, Arbequina, Royal, la que sea. Pero no se puede ser 'muy picual' o picual intenso, eso quien lo acredita, quien da ese tipo de 'carnet'.


----------



## kikelon (27 Abr 2013)

Diego, entiendo que es un compromiso entre coste y formatos disponibles, y también entiendo que estais en una fase temprana del comercio por internet. Una idea sería por ejemplo ofrecer un kit de garrafa de 5lts y botella rellenable. La botella con pitorro retractil es muy cómoda, dosifica muy bien y conserva muy bien el aceite. Yo por ejemplo ahora me traen un aceite de un pueblo de Cuenca, en garrafa de 5 lts, está bueno, pero yo no soy experto, y como es regalado pues eso mejora su sabor :-D pero a mí, que no frio nada, solo consumo plancha y aderezo ensaladas, 5lts se me hacen mucho aceite, probablemente tarde más de un año en consumirlo ¿como podría determinar su variedad, en la botella solo pone "Obtenido directamente de aceitunas mediante procedimientos exclusivamente mecánicos", osea, no dice nada, y me gustaría calcular cuanto puede durar. Lo guardo en un sitio seco y oscuro.


----------



## darkness (27 Abr 2013)

arrobarobada dijo:


> Tenía entendido que era un añadido, atractivo según la zona, en Asturias gustaba mas amarillo y por Andalucía *le otorgan* mas calidad al verde
> 
> ¿El aceite que produces es ecológico?
> Hace unos años un amigo intentó producir aceite ecológico, una pequeña producción. Le costó mucho trabajo que crecieran los plantones, sus tierras estaban rodeadas de otros cultivos no ecológicos así que las plagas le venían todas encima, los tratamientos ecológicos son mas costosos y/o laboriosos. Al final cuando obtenía las aceitunas (restando las que les robaban de los olivos y las que le sisaba el del camión) al llevarlas a la almazara de la cooperativa resulta que su aceite se mezclaba con el aceite de otros cooperativistas de producción no ecológica ya que no había almazaras específicas. En fin, acabó dejándolo porque lo único que hacía era perder dinero.



Los aceites mas verdes por lo que yo tengo entendido son así debido a una temprana recolección, la aceituna aun no está madura. A mi me gustan mucho estos aceites para su uso en frío, tienen un sabor mucho mas intenso, hasta el punto de que cuando te acostumbras, ya los demás aceites mas claros apenas te saben a nada :: . Y ya aprovecho para recomendar uno que me encanta, que no es en absoluto de consumo responsable, pero es uno de esos pequeños caprichos a los que mientras pueda no voy a renunciar:







Lo tenéis en Hipercor. Probadlo y luego lo contáis.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Abr 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> Diego, entiendo que es un compromiso entre coste y formatos disponibles, y también entiendo que estais en una fase temprana del comercio por internet. Una idea sería por ejemplo ofrecer un kit de garrafa de 5lts y botella rellenable. La botella con pitorro retractil es muy cómoda, dosifica muy bien y conserva muy bien el aceite. Yo por ejemplo ahora me traen un aceite de un pueblo de Cuenca, en garrafa de 5 lts, está bueno, pero yo no soy experto, y como es regalado pues eso mejora su sabor :-D pero a mí, que no frio nada, solo consumo plancha y aderezo ensaladas, 5lts se me hacen mucho aceite, probablemente tarde más de un año en consumirlo ¿como podría determinar su variedad, en la botella solo pone "Obtenido directamente de aceitunas mediante procedimientos exclusivamente mecánicos", osea, no dice nada, y me gustaría calcular cuanto puede durar. Lo guardo en un sitio seco y oscuro.



El tema de una botella rellenable es complicado, lo digo porque cada cual tiene sus gustos, y por tanto cada uno pone en su cocina el formato que le gusta, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que 5 litros no los usa nadie, todo el mundo rellena con el aceite de la garrafa una aceitera, una botella bonita, una alcuza de chapa, etc..

Nos estamos planteando, para nuevos clientes, ofrecer la posibilidad de probarlo antes, pero también es complicado. La idea sería incluir en la primera caja de 15 litros una botella pequeña de cuarto de litro gratis, haces el pedido, y empiezas la botella, si no te gusta (que no será así casi nunca) cierras de nuevo la caja con las tres garrafas sin tocar, y cuando la recibamos de nuevo te devolvemos el dinero. Estoy dando vueltas a esa idea, pero claro, mandar una caja a Asturias, por decir algo, y devolverla, igual cuesta 15 euros, entonces no se...

Respecto a lo que dices de la variedad, lo más sencillo es que llames a la almazara que aparecerá en la etiqueta, también existe la posibilidad de que investigues por internet. Sabiendo el nombre del pueblo es fácil que encuentres la variedad de olivar cultivado en la zona. Respecto a la conservación, no te preocupes demasiado, cierra bien el envase y aléjalo de la luz directa.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2013 at 09:15 ----------




arrobarobada dijo:


> Tenía entendido que era un añadido, atractivo según la zona, en Asturias gustaba mas amarillo y por Andalucía *le otorgan* mas calidad al verde
> 
> ¿El aceite que produces es ecológico?
> Hace unos años un amigo intentó producir aceite ecológico, una pequeña producción. Le costó mucho trabajo que crecieran los plantones, sus tierras estaban rodeadas de otros cultivos no ecológicos así que las plagas le venían todas encima, los tratamientos ecológicos son mas costosos y/o laboriosos. Al final cuando obtenía las aceitunas (restando las que les robaban de los olivos y las que le sisaba el del camión) al llevarlas a la almazara de la cooperativa resulta que su aceite se mezclaba con el aceite de otros cooperativistas de producción no ecológica ya que no había almazaras específicas. En fin, acabó dejándolo porque lo único que hacía era perder dinero.



El color no es significativo, hay variedades que producen tonos de aceite distintos, y por tanto no se ha de tener en cuenta. La variedad blanqueta por ejemplo produce un aceite blanquecino, un color que no gusta a algunas personas, pero bien elaborado puede ser tan bueno como cualquier otro, dentro siempre de los parámetros de su variedad. Me refiero a que los tonos aromáticos típicos de una variedad no se van a reproducir en otra, por mucho que los elabores de la misma forma. Lo que sí es cierto es que cuanto más temprana sea la recolección más verde será el aceite, siempre dependiendo de la variedad, cosa que algunos recomiendan y otros no, si la aceituna aún no ha madurado es obvio que no tiene el aceite formado en su totalidad, eso lleva a rendimientos grasos muy bajos, y por tanto a costes del aceite prohibitivos para la mayoría.


----------



## Calculín (27 Abr 2013)

No sé si sigue siendo así, pero vi un documental de catas de aceite hace unos años y usaban recipientes opacos, porque el color no entraba dentro de lo que había que medir


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (27 Abr 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero es presentarme, soy Diego Almazán, de Sabiote, un pequeño pueblo de Jaén, cercano a Úbeda y Baeza. LLevo varios días siguiendo el foro, y al final he decidido registrarme y participar.
> 
> Como cada uno aporta de lo que sabe, yo voy a empezar por el aceite de oliva, hay mucha gente interesada ultimamente en el aceite, su cultura, su cata y las innumerables ventajas que proporciona a nuestra salud. Yo soy olivicultor, mi familia tiene olivos, producimos aceite de oliva. Además tengo una web donde informamos de todo lo que se nos ocurre sobre el tema, enseñamos las distintas categorías, los trabajos que vamos realizando en el campo, y demás.
> 
> ...



¿y les has contado ya la parte en que se rocían las aceitunas con cobre pulverizado, y cientos de productos agroquímicos buenísimos y alimenticios, el aceite de oliva al regusto Round-up buenísimo :bla:


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Abr 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> ¿y les has contado ya la parte en que se rocían las aceitunas con cobre pulverizado, y cientos de productos agroquímicos buenísimos y alimenticios, el aceite de oliva al regusto Round-up buenísimo :bla:



Pues aquí estoy para responder preguntas, hagan las que hagan. Creo firmemente en lo que hago y no tengo porque esconderme.

Ya he comentado varias veces que intentamos llevar adelante todo el proceso, y ser los máximos responsables del aceite virgen extra de principio a fin. Por tanto, nadie más que yo se preocupa por cumplir todo lo exigido y más. 

Yo en mi explotación uso criterios de producción integrada (supongo que al estar tan puesto sabrás de que hablo), no tengo certificación de dicha práctica por el simple motivo de que para eso hay que estar incluido en una API cuyos requisitos son reunir unos miles de hectáreas que yo, desgraciadamente para mi, no tengo.

Acusar a alguien de usar 'cientos de productos agroquímicos' sin más, sin pruebas, y sin conocerme ni a mi ni a mi explotación te retrata como persona. Del regusto que hablas, yo no uso desde hace años herbicidas de preemergencia (para los que no sepan, los herbicidas que se usan antes de que la hierba nazca, para evitarlo, y que se usan antes de la recolección, para mantener los suelos limpios), por tanto, esa posibilidad no existe, pero por si acaso, te diré más, chico listo. No cogemos ni una sola aceituna del suelo para elaborar nuestro aceite, usamos este método, recolección con paraguas, y en ningún momento la aceituna toca el suelo.
recoleccion mecanizada paraguas | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Como ves no me escondo, pocos muestran como trabajan el campo, y ofrecen la posibilidad de acercarse a verlo.

Respecto al cobre, se usan fungicidas con base cúprica para evitar el repilo, un hongo que ataca el árbol sobre todo en zonas húmedas. Usamos fungicidas autorizados, cumplimos escrupulosamente los plazos de seguridad y evitamos en la medida de lo posible los tratamientos fitosanitarios. Además, el cobre no es liposoluble, con lo cual no es posible que apareciese en el aceite.

Algo más?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (27 Abr 2013)

Buen hilo, me parece muy gratificante tener información de primer mano sobre un tema como es el aceite de oliva. Donde vivo (Extremadura) tenemos 2 almazaras y en una de ellas he tenido la ocasión de trabajar una temporada. También he cosechado varias veces aceitunas (a medias con el dueño, o de jornalero). Estoy hablando de unos olivares familiares que son pequeños (50 a 300 olivos) y habrá en total unos 200.000 pies. Muchas aceitunas se recogen del suelo, algunas sobre mantas, pero todo en plan artesanal con barrear los olivos, cribar la aceituna, envasar en sacos y finalmente a la prensa. Hace 8 años cambiaron el proceso de prensar la aceituna por el de centrifugar. Bueno, mi pregunta es sobre el rendimiento de la aceituna. ¿Cuantos litros de aceite sacas de unos 1000kg de aceitunas en vuestra zona?.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (27 Abr 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues aquí estoy para responder preguntas, hagan las que hagan. Creo firmemente en lo que hago y no tengo porque esconderme.
> 
> Ya he comentado varias veces que intentamos llevar adelante todo el proceso, y ser los máximos responsables del aceite virgen extra de principio a fin. Por tanto, nadie más que yo se preocupa por cumplir todo lo exigido y más.
> 
> ...



Pensaba que en el hilo hablabas del aceite de oliva en general, no del aceite de oliva que haces tú, que evidentemente no lo conozco, pero yo soy de la comarca, tengo tambien olivas, y sé muy bien cómo nos las gastamos allí para producir nuestro aceite superintensivo y ultratecnificado y quimificado que es lo que obtenemos en general en las campiñas de Jaén, de Córdoba y de toda Andalucía.

Hace poco, con éstas lluvias, he visto cómo bajaba un arroyo que hay cerca de mi casa con miles de cacharras y envases de fitosanitarios, increible la cantidad de productos que se usan, los acuiferos de Jaén deben ser los mas ultracontaminados del mundo, es todo asqueroso lo que estamos haciendo con tal de producir más cantidad (sin contar que la sobreproducción se ha cargado los precios).

No pintes el mundo del aceite de oliva tan bonito ni tan saludable, debes presentar tambien la otra cara de la moneda, que la tiene, y es muy muy oscura, en tal grado como la parte luminosa que tu recalcas o más.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Abr 2013)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Buen hilo, me parece muy gratificante tener información de primer mano sobre un tema como es el aceite de oliva. Donde vivo (Extremadura) tenemos 2 almazaras y en una de ellas he tenido la ocasión de trabajar una temporada. También he cosechado varias veces aceitunas (a medias con el dueño, o de jornalero). Estoy hablando de unos olivares familiares que son pequeños (50 a 300 olivos) y habrá en total unos 200.000 pies. Muchas aceitunas se recogen del suelo, algunas sobre mantas, pero todo en plan artesanal con barrear los olivos, cribar la aceituna, envasar en sacos y finalmente a la prensa. Hace 8 años cambiaron el proceso de prensar la aceituna por el de centrifugar. Bueno, mi pregunta es sobre el rendimiento de la aceituna. ¿Cuantos litros de aceite sacas de unos 1000kg de aceitunas en vuestra zona?.



El rendimiento varía según la variedad de aceituna y la época de recogida, si has trabajado en esto lo debes conocer. Nosotros cultivamos la variedad Picual, que tiene un buen rendimiento graso, y hacemos recolección temprana, lo que evidentemente disminuye el grado de rendimiento. En nuestro caso solemos tener rendimientos entre el 16 al 20%, lo que implica que de los 1000 kg de aceitunas que hablas, obtenemos de 160 a 200 kg de aceite.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2013 at 14:47 ----------




aguatico dijo:


> Pensaba que en el hilo hablabas del aceite de oliva en general, no del aceite de oliva que haces tú, que evidentemente no lo conozco, pero yo soy de la comarca, tengo tambien olivas, y sé muy bien cómo nos las gastamos allí para producir nuestro aceite superintensivo y ultratecnificado y quimificado que es lo que obtenemos en general en las campiñas de Jaén, de Córdoba y de toda Andalucía.
> 
> Hace poco, con éstas lluvias, he visto cómo bajaba un arroyo que hay cerca de mi casa con miles de cacharras y envases de fitosanitarios, increible la cantidad de productos que se usan, los acuiferos de Jaén deben ser los mas ultracontaminados del mundo, es todo asqueroso lo que estamos haciendo con tal de producir más cantidad (sin contar que la sobreproducción se ha cargado los precios).
> 
> No pintes el mundo del aceite de oliva tan bonito ni tan saludable, debes presentar tambien la otra cara de la moneda, que la tiene, y es muy muy oscura, en tal grado como la parte luminosa que tu recalcas o más.



El mundo del aceite de oliva sí que es bonito, y sí que es saludable, ayer mismo colgué un enlace del periódico El Mundo donde aparecían los resultados de varios estudios científicos que lo corroboran. Otra cosa es que haya desalmados que, por otra parte, hay en todos sitios. No debemos olvidar nunca que los fitosanitarios están permitidos, y su uso regulado. Los coches matan gente, y no por eso habrás dejado de conducir, ni de usar el tuyo. Lo que hay que hacer es usarlo de forma responsable y tener los conocimientos adecuados al respecto. Pues eso es lo que hay que exigirle a los agricultores. Lo que no se puede es hacer lo que tu has hecho, entrar aquí como un elefante en una cacharrería y acusarme de atropellar abuelos en pasos de cebra porque tengo un coche.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Abr 2013)

---------- Post added 28-abr-2013 at 09:33 ----------

Os dejo aquí un diagrama del proceso de elaboración, para que sea más visible todo lo que os conté sobre las categorías de los aceites de oliva. Lo único es que tenéis que omitir la columna del *virgen corriente*, pues ya no existe esa categoría, como os comente solo son aceites vírgenes el virgen extra, el virgen y el lampante.


----------



## malagueña (28 Abr 2013)

Muchas gracias por toda la información, Diego. Me parece muy interesante. Y quería aprovechar si me lo permites para preguntarte cuál sería una buena aceituna de mesa. Aquí a mis padres les dan cacharras que ellos aliñan y a veces compro las famosas "aloreñas" de la zona, pero me gustaría si nos pudieras ilustrar qué variedades o cómo elegir una buena aceituna para comer. Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Abr 2013)

Mi intención es seguir informando de todo aquello que se me vaya ocurriendo que os puede interesar del aceite de oliva, por encima de polémicas. Hoy he pensado en esto, las diferencias de composición de las distintas grasas y aceites comestibles.
Actualmente la moda ha elevado el papel de las grasas en la alimentación a la categoría de crimen, sin embargo diferentes científicos en todo el mundo defienden la necesidad de la ingesta de grasas en alimentación, para la consecución de diferentes objetivos, algunos tan importantes como la formación de membranas biológicas o de compuestos de gran importancia biológica como las hormonas esteroideas, vitaminas, ácidos biliares o eicosanoides. Por desgracia el aceite de oliva virgen extra entra dentro de esta categoría, es un lípido, posiblemente sea el más saludable, es un producto que puede comercializarse en EEUU como cardiosaludable, pero mucha gente no va más allá, y cuando oye la palabra maldita, automáticamente tacha el aceite de su dieta.

El aceite de oliva virgen extra está formado fundamentalmente por dos fracciones, la saponificable y la insaponificable, en ambas fracciones nuestro oro líquido es superior a sus competidores.

La fracción saponificable supone el 98% del total. Esta fracción está compuesta por triglicéridos, formados por glicerol y ácidos grasos. La diferente composición de los ácidos grasos que componen esta fracción es la que da lugar a una clasificación que todos conocemos (saturados, monoinsaturados y poliinsaturados) y es la que diferencia nuestro aceite virgen extra del resto. La gran cantidad de ácidos grasos monoinsaturados (principalmente ácido oleico) presentes en el aceite de oliva virgen extra, superior al 70% del total, es lo que lo hace mejor que el resto de los aceites y grasas. En las grasas y aceites de origen animal predominan los ácidos grasos saturados, cuanto mayor es el porcentaje de ácidos grasos saturados mayor es su solidez, por eso, estas grasas de origen animal suelen ser sólidas, (tocinos o mantecas). También en algunos aceites de origen vegetal como el de coco y palma predominan los saturados. En los aceites provenientes de semillas, (maiz, soja, girasol) predominan los ácidos grasos poliinsaturados, al igual que en los aceites provenientes de pescado, aunque en estos los poliinsaturados son de cadena larga o muy larga.

Hay que añadir que dentro de ese 70% o más de ácidos grasos monoinsaturados, el predominio del ácido oleico en casi cuatro quintas partes del total en nuestro aceite virgen extra, proveniente de la variedad Picual, lo hace aún más saludable y recomendable.

La otra fracción, la insaponificable, es la que diferencia nuestro zumo del resto de aceites de origen vegetal, simplemente porque en el resto no existe. Está compuesta por carotenos (provitamina A), clorofilas, tocoferoles (vitamina E), compuestos fenólicos (antioxidantes), esteroles (como el b-sitosterol que ayuda a la absorción de colesterol),el oleocantal, del que os dejé un enlace de un periódico el otro día, y que ayuda contra el alzheimer, y otras sustancias. Todos estos compuestos aparecen en nuestro aceite de oliva virgen porque es un zumo natural, que se extrae directamente de la aceituna. En el resto de aceites vegetales no aparecen porque proceden de refinería, y de existir se pierden en el proceso. Voy a aprovechar para explicaros un poquito de cómo se obtienen los aceites de semillas. Primero se acondicionan con vapor de agua, lo que supone un gran aumento de temperatura, después se extrae la grasa con disolventes orgánicos, normalmente hexano. Se obtiene un aceite crudo con disolvente que hay que eliminar, por eso se refina. El proceso de refinado consiste en un desgomado con agua y ácido fosfórico, después se procede a una neutralización con sosa, luego una decoloración con arcillas activadas y por último una winterización con agua fría, así obtenemos el aceite refinado, que no es el más fino, sino el que procede de refinería.

Espero haber sido de ayuda, si queréis saber más, preguntad.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2013 at 10:02 ----------




malagueña dijo:


> Muchas gracias por toda la información, Diego. Me parece muy interesante. Y quería aprovechar si me lo permites para preguntarte cuál sería una buena aceituna de mesa. Aquí a mis padres les dan cacharras que ellos aliñan y a veces compro las famosas "aloreñas" de la zona, pero me gustaría si nos pudieras ilustrar qué variedades o cómo elegir una buena aceituna para comer. Gracias.



La aceituna de mesa más consumida es la manzanilla. Elegir una variedad va en gustos, y el tipo de aliño. Generalmente se usan para mesa dos tipos de variedades de aceituna, bien las de un tamaño mayor o bien las que tienen menor contenido en aceite. Las primeras porque obviamente llaman más la atención del consumidor, no es lo mismo una aceituna gordal sevillana que una arbequina (posiblemente necesitarías 5 o más aceitunas arbequinas para tener el peso de una gordal) y las segundas porque son menos rentables para la producción de aceite.

A mi aliñada, la que más me gusta es una rara de Jaén que se llama 'Picocuervo' y se aliña sólo con agua y sal. Pero eso va en gustos. Te voy a dejar un enlace a una página que seguro te va a encantar.
Practica el aceituning


----------



## malagueña (28 Abr 2013)

Muchas gracias. Tengo además que releerme todo lo que has escrito para irlo asimilando poco a poco, porque hay bastante información. 
Yo es que a veces pruebo unas aceitunas que me dejan muerta de buenas que están, pero luego no sé cuáles son, ni tampoco me fijo exactamente en el aliño. Mea culpa.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Abr 2013)

Pues entonces la página de practica el aceituning te habrá encantado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Abr 2013)

He decidido poneros al corriente de todos los trabajos que realizamos en el olivar, de manera escueta, pues no se puede explicar todo un año en un rato. Como siempre os comento, si queréis saber más sobre algo en concreto preguntad.

En diferentes entradas, porque una sería larguísima, os iré contando los trabajos de campo del olivarero, bueno, los nuestros, porque ya se sabe que cada uno tiene su propio libro.
Creo que es importante para que conozcáis de primera mano el trabajo que tiene detrás el aceite que usáis para cocinar o aliñar ensaladas. Además iré ilustrando con enlaces a fotos o vídeos que voy colgando en el blog.

Aunque la recolección anda a caballo entre el año pasado y el presente, voy a dejarla para el final, como culmen a todo un año, así pues, el primer trabajo sería la poda. La poda es uno de los trabajos más importantes que se realizan en el olivar, consiste en ir eliminando las ramas que son problemáticas, viejas o poco productivas. Con la poda conseguimos darle forma al olivo, regulando por ejemplo la entrada de luz solar, un olivo sin podar se convierte en una especie de bola en la que no penetra la luz, y en la que por tanto no florecen sus tallos, ni produce aceituna. 
Otro aspecto muy importante es el rejuvenecimiento del olivo, pensad que el olivo es un árbol milenario, conozco olivares que superan los 500 años de edad, con la poda vamos rejuveneciendo el olivo, criando ramas nuevas y eliminando las más viejas, evitando así la decadencia del árbol. Es un trabajo de experiencia, con dos partes claramente diferenciadas, por un lado la poda en sí, con la ayuda de una motosierra vamos cortando las ramas que creemos, pues no es una ciencia exacta, que son las más adecuadas de eliminar. Después hay que retirar los restos de poda del olivar. Antiguamente la leña se quemaba (aún hay quien lo hace), menos las partes de mayor grosor que se utilizaban para leña en los hogares, hoy en día el mejor método es el triturado. Con la ayuda de un tractor y una trituradora, los restos de poda pasan a ser parte del suelo. El compostaje de restos de poda ofrece muchas ventajas, aporta materia orgánica al suelo, pudiendo así reducir las dosis de abonado, otra gran ventaja es que protege el suelo de los impactos directos de las gotas de lluvia, reduciendo la erosión. En verano protege el suelo de los rayos solares, con lo que ayuda a conservar cierto grado de humedad en los meses secos del año.
Os dejo aquí el enlace a un vídeo de la trituradora de leña: http://olivardeplata.com/blog/compos...estos-de-poda/


----------



## martinmar (30 Abr 2013)

El creador del hilo seguramente todavia no sabe que clase de personajes se mueven por este foro, aunque tambien es probable que la case de personas que pondrian a parir al forero, no les da la cabeza para meterse en hilos como este.
Por cierto, el hilo es muy interesante, he aprendido cosas que desconocia por completo.
Un saludo

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 21:45 ----------

Tengo una pregunta para usted Diego Almazan.
¿En que se diferencia un aceite de oliva hecho en España de otro hecho en Grecia, Italia, Marruecos, o cualquier otro pais?
Lo pregunto por que tengo curiosidad por saber cuales son las cosas que lo hacen mejor; entre otras cosas por que siempre nos han vendido el aceite español como el mejor, aunque para un griego o un italiano el suyo tambien sera el mejor.
Un saludo


----------



## torrefacto (1 May 2013)

Diego, tengo unos terrenos en Extremadura heredados por mis padres, son 3 hectareas, mi idea es tenerles puesto goteo en verano, la pregunta es que marco de plantación me recomiendas, tendría pensado 7 x 7 m . Me recomiendas algun vivero de variedad Picual marteña selecta?? Un Saludo.


----------



## malagueña (1 May 2013)

Sí que está interesante la página del aceituning  aunque yo soy bastante tradicional y no sé si me atreveré siquiera a probar algunas mezclas de las que ahí sugieren jeje  pero para coger ideas está súperbien :Aplauso:

Tengo otra pregunta :o : (relacionada en parte con la anterior que te han hecho)
¿Cómo va el tema de los pesticidas y abonos petroquímicos en el tema olivos? porque yo compro siempre aceite de cooperativas y virgen extra, siempre, pero cómo sé si no le han ido echando cosas al olivo? me tengo que olvidar y asumir que siempre va a llevar algo? (aclaro que soy consumidora de productos biológicos en la medida de mis posibilidades, pero el aceite de oliva no lo he cambiado). Se venden también aceites con la etiqueta de "ecológico" pero cuestan el doble. Me gustaría saber cuáles son los químicos a los que se exponen los olivos, si necesitan mucha o poca dosis, etc. :

Gracias miles


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 May 2013)

Lo primero que voy ha hacer es dejaros un enlace, e este:
Gráficas de variedades de olivar.

Son unas gráficas con los contenidos en polifenoles, estabilidad y ácido oleico de distintas variedades de olivo, y por tanto, de distintos aceites de oliva virgen extra. Hace unos días pregunté cómo ponerlas aquí, y lo he hecho colgándolas en una galería en flickr o algo así. Por cierto, tenemos muchas más fotos allí.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 10:02 ----------




CroKeT! dijo:


> +2 :: :: hay que estar loco o ser muy ignorante pa poner el nombre completo y donde vives en este foro (o en cualquier otro :: ) ::
> 
> (no te lo tomes a mal eh? )::::::::



Igual llevas razón, pero voy a creer que todos los de aquí somos buenas personas. De todas formas qué credibilidad tendría mi hilo si empiezo por engañar sobre datos.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 10:05 ----------




martinmar dijo:


> El creador del hilo seguramente todavia no sabe que clase de personajes se mueven por este foro, aunque tambien es probable que la case de personas que pondrian a parir al forero, no les da la cabeza para meterse en hilos como este.
> Por cierto, el hilo es muy interesante, he aprendido cosas que desconocia por completo.
> Un saludo
> 
> ...



Martin, generalizar siempre es malo, no todos los andaluces somos unos vagos fiesteros ni todos los catalanes unos tacaños. Del mismo modo, todo el aceite de un país no es ni bueno ni malo, es distinto. Sólo en España se cultivan varios cientos de variedades, y se produce aceite en sitios tan dispares como Navarra, Huelva, Tarragona o Jaén. Hay aceites muy buenos y otros no tanto. Va más en gustos que en otra cosa. Y por supuesto, a todos nos gusta presumir de que lo nuestro es lo mejor, no sólo a nosotros, también a italianos o griegos.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 10:11 ----------




CroKeT! dijo:


> Me acabo de leer el hilo y quiero agradecer que te hayas tomado tu tiempo en responder todas las preguntas expresadas con tanto detalle y correctitud. Es interesante saber como funciona el mundillo del aceite de oliva, algo tan tipico en nuestras comidas pero que no sabemos lo que hay detras de ese liquido amarillento o verdoso que tanta vidilla le da a las comidas hispanistanies.
> 
> No le hagas caso a los trolls impertinentes del foro, que abundan mucho.
> 
> ...



El olivo no se reproduce mediante semilla, antiguamente se reproducía con la leña, cortando una rama en época de poda, y enterrando ese palo. Hoy en día se utiliza la nebulización por estaquilla semileñosa, un nombre largo para explicar que se enraiza una pequeña ramita cortada de otro árbol adulto. Normalmente los viveros venden esa planta con un año de edad y para que entre en producción se necesitan alrededor de 5 años. Para que alcance su plenitud productiva al menos 10.

Respecto a la complicidad, la agricultura es así, unos años de una forma y otros de otra, el año pasado apenas llovió en todo el año, con lo que eso implica (esta ha sido la peor cosecha en varias décadas) y este año no para de llover.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 10:15 ----------




torrefacto dijo:


> Diego, tengo unos terrenos en Extremadura heredados por mis padres, son 3 hectareas, mi idea es tenerles puesto goteo en verano, la pregunta es que marco de plantación me recomiendas, tendría pensado 7 x 7 m . Me recomiendas algun vivero de variedad Picual marteña selecta?? Un Saludo.



Torrefacto, hay muchos viveros en Córdoba y también en Castro del Río, de todas formas yo miraría la variedad autóctona de tu zona, pues plantar variedades foráneas suele acarrear problemas de adaptación. El marco, siempre hablamos de olivar de un pie, a mi me gusta más rectangular que cuadrado, por ejemplo, prefiero 8x6 a 7x7 siendo prácticamente los mismos metros 48 frente a 49. Eligiendo la calle ancha como la mejor para las labores.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 10:17 ----------




malagueña dijo:


> Sí que está interesante la página del aceituning  aunque yo soy bastante tradicional y no sé si me atreveré siquiera a probar algunas mezclas de las que ahí sugieren jeje  pero para coger ideas está súperbien :Aplauso:
> 
> Tengo otra pregunta :o : (relacionada en parte con la anterior que te han hecho)
> ¿Cómo va el tema de los pesticidas y abonos petroquímicos en el tema olivos? porque yo compro siempre aceite de cooperativas y virgen extra, siempre, pero cómo sé si no le han ido echando cosas al olivo? me tengo que olvidar y asumir que siempre va a llevar algo? (aclaro que soy consumidora de productos biológicos en la medida de mis posibilidades, pero el aceite de oliva no lo he cambiado). Se venden también aceites con la etiqueta de "ecológico" pero cuestan el doble. Me gustaría saber cuáles son los químicos a los que se exponen los olivos, si necesitan mucha o poca dosis, etc. :
> ...



Malagueña, esto da para una tesis, y ahora tengo prisa, mi mujer y mi hija me esperan para ir a ver a la Virgen de la Estrella. Aprovecho para invitaros a todos a las fiestas medievales que se van a celebrar estos días en Sabiote, mi pueblo. Tenéis que venir con armadura, o disfraz medieval.

Te prometo que esta tarde, con más tiempo, te aclaro todo lo que pueda.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 May 2013)

Bueno, este tema de la ecología en la agricultura y los productos ecológicos da para una tesis. Yo os voy a dar mi opinión, a ver qué os parece, al respecto, y luego os comentaré tanto las prácticas habituales en el olivar cómo las que nosotros llevamos a cabo en nuestros olivares.

Lo primero que tengo que decir es que a los agricultores, con el tema de la ecología, se nos exigen criterios ilógicos y desmesurados. Si yo hablo aquí de un *taxi ecológico* por decir algo, a todos vosotros se os viene a la cabeza un taxi con motor híbrido, de bajas emisiones, o tecnología start/stop, o incluso placas solares, o a baterías, pero nadie pensaría en que el taxista te lleve a hombros. Pues bien, en el caso de la agricultura no se admiten avances o tecnología modernos, se pretende que el agricultor vuelva al siglo XVI o XVII, y eso es tremendamente injusto. Hoy en día hay abonos de liberación lenta, que no se disuelven rápidamente sino que se liberan en el terreno de forma prolongada, pero no se admiten en agricultura ecológica, sólo admiten estiercol. Hoy en día hay insecticidas que sólo afectan a la plaga en cuestión, pero no se admite, el agricultor ecológico debe ver como su cultivo es aniquilado por la plaga, hay casos incluso en los que no se admite el riego. Yo soy el primero en contra de desperdiciar el agua, y estoy en contra de los riegos a manta, por inundación, soy el primer interesado en preservar los acuíferos, pues el que se queda sin agua es mi cultivo. Pero hoy tenemos sistemas de riego localizado que permiten aportar agua al olivo directamente, sin que se pierda un gota, con emisores que riegan 8 litros de agua por hora, ni más ni menos, gota a gota. Un sistema eficiente, respetuoso y razonable. Sostenible, es la palabra de moda.

En el olivar se llevan a cabo dos tipos de tratamientos fitosanitarios, claramente diferenciados, uno dirigido al manejo de suelos para controlar las malas hierbas, y otro dirigido al árbol, para controlar plagas y enfermedades, además de nutrirlo. Hay dos épocas, primavera y otoño. 

Nosotros en nuestra explotación seguimos criterios de lo que se llama *producción integrada *que no es más que una mezcla entre la ecología y el cultivo tradicional, para mi es lo correcto, el término medio, donde está la virtud. La producción integrada lo que viene a promulgar es que si hay una plaga, y hay que usar un insecticida, se use en el momento óptimo, a la dosis justa y con un producto regulado y autorizado, para no ir al extremo de no usarlo y ver como el cultivo perece, pero tampoco al otro extremo de hacer el tratamiento de forma preventiva. Normalmente, las plagas se controlan de forma natural, cuando hay más plaga, también hay más depredadores de esa plaga, hay unos umbrales establecidos de capturas (ponemos trampas para capturar bichos, y los contamos) por debajo de los cuales no es necesario tratar. Así evitamos un mal uso, por ejemplo, nosotros el año pasado en todo el año usamos ningún insecticida, porque no fue necesario.

Ahora te explico lo que hacemos nosotros y lo que generalmente se hace. En los tratamientos herbicidas hay dos partes, en otoño se usan preemergentes y en primavera de contacto. El primero es para evitar que nazca la hierba, el segundo para matarla ya nacida. Nosotros adelantamos la recolección y evitamos el uso de preemergentes, y utilizamos herbicias de contacto cuando la cosecha ya está en la bodega, con lo que es imposible que se contamine. Así sólo realizamos un tratamiento anual (algo muy importante también desde el punto de vista económico, ahorramos). Además, para nuestro virgen extra sólo utilizamos aceituna de vuelo, del árbol, no cogemos del suelo por tanto nuestro aceite de oliva está 100% libre de toda posibilidad de contacto con herbicidas.
En los tratamientos foliares (así se llaman a los dirigidos a la hoja del olivo) hay igual dos partes, primavera y otoño. Ahora mismo se busca que el olivo esté nutrido y protegido para la floración, se usan aminoácidos que el árbol no es capaz de sintetizar él solo, abonos via foliar e insecticidas para las plagas (mosca del olivo y prays), como te he dicho nosotros no los usamos si no es necesario, aunque no te negaré que hay quien los usa por costumbre. De todas formas este tratamiento no es importante, pues de ahora hasta que llegue la recolección en noviembre o diciembre pasará mucho tiempo. Hay otro tratamiento en otoño, en el que es importante tener en cuenta y respetar escrupulosamente los plazos de seguridad. Yo te puedo garantizar que nosotros lo hacemos.


----------



## Gnomo (2 May 2013)

Gran hilo Diego, yo hasta ahora utilizaba aceite refinado de oliva para cocinar y virgen extra para las ensaladas, tostadas, etc. y siempre he utilizado marcas _mainstream_ por lo que desde ahora en adelante compraré aceite de mejor calidad y siempre virgen extra.

Por otro lado, ahora entiendo que plantando huesos de aceituna jamás me saliera un pequeño olivo ::. Voy a probar con la rama de un olivo a ver si tengo suerte.

Y por último, molaría visitar tu pueblo, Sabiote, y que nos explicarás más cosas sobre el mundo del aceite de primera mano . A mí este tipo de cosas me encantan, luego cuando estás consumiendo un buen aceite lo aprecias mucho más porque conoces todo el trabajo que hay detrás. Te deseo que tu pequeña empresa siga saliendo adelante.


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 May 2013)

Gnomo dijo:


> Gran hilo Diego, yo hasta ahora utilizaba aceite refinado de oliva para cocinar y virgen extra para las ensaladas, tostadas, etc. y siempre he utilizado marcas _mainstream_ por lo que desde ahora en adelante compraré aceite de mejor calidad y siempre virgen extra.
> 
> Por otro lado, ahora entiendo que plantando huesos de aceituna jamás me saliera un pequeño olivo ::. Voy a probar con la rama de un olivo a ver si tengo suerte.
> 
> Y por último, molaría visitar tu pueblo, Sabiote, y que nos explicarás más cosas sobre el mundo del aceite de primera mano . A mí este tipo de cosas me encantan, luego cuando estás consumiendo un buen aceite lo aprecias mucho más porque conoces todo el trabajo que hay detrás. Te deseo que tu pequeña empresa siga saliendo adelante.



Gnomo, si no es mucho pedir, además de virgen extra a ver si es posible que sea Olivar de Plata.

Y lo otro es fácil, ponte en marcha que estamos en plenas fiestas medievales en Sabiote, todo el pueblo engalanado y los paisanos disfrazados para la ocasión, el Castillo y la muralla visitables y muchos actos, te dejo un enlace, bueno, a todos.

http://www.sabiote.com/portal/images/josemanuel/cuadripticomedievo2013.pdf

Por ahora sólo ofrecemos catas abiertas de nuestro aceite, aunque es mucho pues explicamos el proceso y demás, y por supuesto una buena charla. Otra posibilidad es visitar el campo, aunque no es muy demandado, por ahora al menos. Respecto a lo del olivo, no te compliques, cuando vengas por aquí yo te negocio un olivo de un vivero.


----------



## InKilinaTor (3 May 2013)

Jope , tan solo puedo quitarme el sombrero y agradecerte la gran lección que nos estas dando, pese a ser de campo, me quitas del huerto y los frutales y me pierdo, soy de la montaña y ya sabes allá solo hay verde y vacas .

Gracias, por cedernos tu tiempo y cultura.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 May 2013)

Hoy poca cosa, que estamos de fiestas, ya os he invitado. Pero dejo este enlace de 'La voz de Galicia' sobre un nuevo estudio y un nuevo beneficio en el consumo de AOVE.

Un equipo gallego prueba el efecto antitumoral de una molécula del aceite de oliva

---------- Post added 04-may-2013 at 15:08 ----------

Espectacular sin duda, parece que ya no va siendo tan traumático el hecho de que un buen virgen extra pique y amargue un poco.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 May 2013)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Jope , tan solo puedo quitarme el sombrero y agradecerte la gran lección que nos estas dando, pese a ser de campo, me quitas del huerto y los frutales y me pierdo, soy de la montaña y ya sabes allá solo hay verde y vacas .
> 
> Gracias, por cedernos tu tiempo y cultura.



No es para tanto, pero gracias por el halago. Yo soy más agricultor que otra cosa, pero me gusta saber de lo que produzco, y sobre todo me interesa que los demás sepan. Pues la única forma de valorar el aceite de oliva virgen extra es que la gente tenga conocimientos al respecto, porque sino, al final lo único que cuenta es lo que dicen los folletos publicitarios de los supermercados. Y si no, os dejo una reflexión, POOLred-Sistema de Información de Precios en Origen del Mercado de Contado del Aceite de Oliva 
en esta web aparecen actualizados los precios en origen del aceite de oliva, como veréis aparece el precio por toneladas del virgen extra, el virgen y el lampante. Cómo es posible que los supermercados ofrezcan en sus estanterías aceite de oliva virgen extra más barato que en origen? Si después de comprarlo a granel, hay que envasarlo, etiquetarlo, transportarlo, etc..?

A ver qué opináis al respecto.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (5 May 2013)

Hola Diego, consumo aceite virgen extra y normalmente cuando se está terminando la lata aparecen unas briznas negras ¿es normal?
Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 May 2013)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Hola Diego, consumo aceite virgen extra y normalmente cuando se está terminando la lata aparecen unas briznas negras ¿es normal?
> Gracias.



Si, es perfectamente normal, se llaman *borras o turbios*. La aceituna tiene agua de vegetación (como todo fruto), en mayor o menor proporción. Al extraer el aceite del fruto se obtienen básicamente tres partes, aceite, agua de vegetación y extracto seco (hueso, piel y demás), separar el aceite completamente del resto de partes es muy difícil, siempre queda algo, normalmente ese agua ensuciada, las briznas negras de las que hablas, que como todos sabemos, se van al fondo al decantar con el tiempo, pues el aceite flota sobre el agua. Más aún si el aceite es sin filtrar.

Nosotros por este motivo filtramos nuestro aceite, aunque estoy pensando que igual la próxima campaña ofrezco las dos variantes, siempre explicándolo. Hay una corriente o más bien moda que prefiere el aceite sin filtrar, así contiene más trazas de agua que al final, con el tiempo, producen defectos en el aceite, malos olores básicamente, no es venenoso ni nada por el estilo, pero afea el producto.

---------- Post added 05-may-2013 at 19:43 ----------

No estoy muy puesto en el foro, he visto hoy mismo que tengo mensajes privados, y que se puede dar las gracias. Que en los míos veía yo eso de 'tal usuario te da las gracias' y decía yo que qué sería eso.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (5 May 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Si, es perfectamente normal, se llaman *borras o turbios*. La aceituna tiene agua de vegetación (como todo fruto), en mayor o menor proporción. Al extraer el aceite del fruto se obtienen básicamente tres partes, aceite, agua de vegetación y extracto seco (hueso, piel y demás), separar el aceite completamente del resto de partes es muy difícil, siempre queda algo, normalmente ese agua ensuciada, las briznas negras de las que hablas, que como todos sabemos, se van al fondo al decantar con el tiempo, pues el aceite flota sobre el agua. Más aún si el aceite es sin filtrar.
> 
> Nosotros por este motivo filtramos nuestro aceite, aunque estoy pensando que igual la próxima campaña ofrezco las dos variantes, siempre explicándolo. Hay una corriente o más bien moda que prefiere el aceite sin filtrar, así contiene más trazas de agua que al final, con el tiempo, producen defectos en el aceite, malos olores básicamente, no es venenoso ni nada por el estilo, pero afea el producto.
> 
> ...



Gracias Diego, ahora tengo bastante aceite porque lo compré a finales de marzo para mi y mi hija, para todo el año "Germán Baena" . En otras ocasiones he comprado aceite de Sierra Magina y de Porcuna (tengo una tía de ese pueblo) para el próximo año, con la nueva cosecha hablamos.
Me encanta el aceite de oliva de andalucía, he probado otros de Teruel, Tarragona, Albacete pero el aceite andaluz está buenísimo.


----------



## Albert28mil (5 May 2013)

Hola gente!!! Este es mi primer mensaje, y la verdad que lo merece en este. Muy interesante el mundo del aceite de oliva del cual soy un adicto consumidor. 
Mis padres son andaluces pero vivimos en cataluña, y no podia faltar en el maletero las garrafas pet de 5litros cada vez que volviamos de vacaciones y hablo de los ultimos 35 años. Yo desde hace unos años le compro a una cooperativa de bailen (del cual no nombrare para no perjudicar al creador del hilo) que tiene un aceite maravilloso, compañeros de trabajo y amigos se volvieron adictos a este aceite. Yo veo las garrafas de 5 litros de los centros comerciales y la verdad que es aceite que deja que desear cuando pruebas uno realmente bueno. Hasta mis cuñados bolivianos me piden aceite de oliva desde que lo probaron en el primer viaje que les lleve. 
Gran tema y felicidades al creador. 
Un saludo


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 May 2013)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Gracias Diego, ahora tengo bastante aceite porque lo compré a finales de marzo para mi y mi hija, para todo el año "Germán Baena" . En otras ocasiones he comprado aceite de Sierra Magina y de Porcuna (tengo una tía de ese pueblo) para el próximo año, con la nueva cosecha hablamos.
> Me encanta el aceite de oliva de andalucía, he probado otros de Teruel, Tarragona, Albacete pero el aceite andaluz está buenísimo.



No hace falta que te justifiques Ratón, lo hago con gusto de verdad, pues me interesa que todos sepáis del tema, luego ya vender o no es secundario. Hay aceites muy buenos en todos sitios (también menos buenos), lo mejor es saber apreciarlos. Si que recomiendo comprar directamente a productores, hay veces que incluso el producto no es el mejor, pero siempre te queda la satisfacción de pagar al que lo produce, no al especulador o directamente al ladrón.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 May 2013)

El siguiente trabajo en el olivar es en nuestro caso el control de las cubiertas vegetales. Digo en nuestro caso porque hay quien usa otros sistemas de manejo de suelos, como el arado de toda la vida, o el suelo desnudo controlado con herbicidas. Nosotros usamos cubiertas vegetales, es decir, hierba, que es lo que tiene que haber en el campo. Cuando llega esta época, ahora mismo, las lluvias de finales del invierno y el calor de la primavera dan lugar a un rápido crecimiento de la hierba, la cubierta vegetal, ese crecimiento hay que controlarlo, pues cuando pasan las lluvias, tenemos que ocuparnos de que la humedad que hay en el suelo sea para el olivo, y no para las malas hierbas. Todo esto lo hacemos con una desbrozadora, una especie de cortacesped gigante acoplado al tractor, que corta la hierba, limitando así su crecimiento y evitando que consuma más agua de la debida.
Aclararos también, que como en el caso anterior, con los restos de poda, los restos picados de la hierba cortada sirven de abono al suelo, y también evitan la erosión. Ahora un vídeo: Cubierta vegetal | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata Lo grabé yo con el móvil montado en el tractor, podeis observar perfectamente cuando grabo hacia adelante (se ve el morro del tractor) la parte de la izquierda ya está cortada, mientras que la de la derecha, por la que voy, está esperando su turno.

Ayer mismo estuve haciendo este trabajo, y quiero compartir con vosotros una cosilla. Mientras segaba la hierba, un águila o ave rapaz (no soy ornitólogo) supongo que de la sierra, Cazorla está cerquita, sobrevolaba el tractor, yo en realidad no la veía, sólo veía su sombra. Conforme avanza el tractor segando la hierba, las liebres se ven obligadas a salir. Normalmente corren, pero sabían de la presencia del ave, y sólo salían de la hierba para refugiarse bajo los olivos, en una de esas, el ave se abalanzó sobre la liebre, lo vi en directo, pero no me dio tiempo a sacar el móvil. Os comento todo esto a colación del tema del ecologismo, según algunos los agricultores envenenamos el campo y el medio ambiente, esto no es verdad, y la prueba es esta muestra de naturaleza que nos rodea, algo que sin duda no presenciarán en su vida muchos ecologistas de ciudad. Nosotros en general preservamos el medio ambiente, e intentamos de paso obtener un beneficio del campo en forma de cosechas, en mi caso, de aceite de oliva.


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 May 2013)

Ahora estamos con Expoliva, la mayor feria del aceite y el olivo. Como todos estos eventos, puede resultar increíble para algunos y aburridísima para otros. Nosotros asistimos ayer para recibir una placa por formar parte de Oleo Tour Jaén, una iniciativa que sirve para atraer turistas a nuestra provincia por medio del aceite de oliva, el olivar y su cultura. Os dejo el enlace del vídeo promocional. Espero que os guste mi tierra.


ÓleoTourJaén - YouTube


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 May 2013)

Hay muchísima gente que se guía única y exclusivamente por el parámetro de acidez para catalogar un aceite. Hoy quiero explicaros un poco el tema de la acidez de un aceite de oliva, la importancia que tiene y si de verdad es tan decisivo.

Lo primero que la mayoría pensamos al oir hablar de la acidez de un aceite es en algo ácido, en vinagre, en limón, en un sabor. Eso no es correcto, la acidez de un aceite de oliva es algo completamente distinto a eso, no se distingue al paladar, ni el más experto catador de aceite de oliva podría decirte la acidez de un aceite al probarlo. 
La acidez es un parámetro de calidad, pues mide 'el envejecimiento' de un aceite, ya que mide la cantidad de ácidos grasos libres expresados en ácido oleico, es decir, los ácidos que se van liberando de los triglicéridos que componen un aceite de oliva, y de ese parámetro se puede deducir cierta información, pues se supone (digo se supone pues no es del todo cierto) que cuando el aceite está en el fruto, colgado del olivo, la acidez del mismo es cero. La importancia que la mayoría da a al acidez no es fruto del conocimiento, sino de la publicidad que cierta marca otorgó a sus aceites 0,4 y 1º. Tenéis que tener en cuenta que un aceite de oliva virgen extra puede tener una acidez tope de 0,8% y que además de ese parámetro hay otros igual de importantes. En laboratorio, además de la acidez se determinan otros parámetros (índice de peróxidos igual o inferior a 20, K-270 igual o inferior a 0,22 y K-232 igual o inferior a 2,5). Desde hace un tiempo, por normativa de etiquetado, si uno quiere poner la acidez en la etiqueta debe poner también todos esos otros parámetros, que son un poco liosos y casi nadie conoce, y por tanto, ya casi nadie los pone en la etiqueta.

---------- Post added 12-may-2013 at 11:25 ----------

Me he acordado hoy de unas entradas al blog que hicimos en invierno con motivo de la matanza. Ya se que no tiene mucho que ver con el aceite, pero es una tradición en decadencia, y sería una pena perderla, por eso la incluimos.

Os dejo el enlace de la primera entrada, si os interesa pongo los otros.

Matanza del cerdo | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


----------



## kikelon (13 May 2013)

Umhhh, yo tengo grandes recuerdos cuendo iba al pueblo de mi tia en Teruel en la época de matanza. Se organizaba una comilona en el pueblo a la que iba todo el mundo (esto en ese pueblo tampoco era tanto, si llegaban a 300 ya era muchos) y se hacía gachas para todos. Veias como hacían horza y embutidos, todo el pueblo participaba, la abuelas de nosecuantos mil años pero con manos fuertes y rápidas haciendo embutido a diestro y siniestro :-D


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 May 2013)

La verdad es que se respira un respeto a los mayores en esos ambientes que ya no se encuentra apenas en ningún otro sitio.


----------



## John Doe (15 May 2013)

¿Vas a Santa Rita el miércoles que viene?


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 May 2013)

John Doe dijo:


> ¿Vas a Santa Rita el miércoles que viene?



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


Creo que no, pero tengo una de las fincas de olivar de donde sale nuestro aceite muy cercana a la ermita. De donde eres?


----------



## zulu (15 May 2013)

Me ha encantado tu hilo del aceite de oliva. De momento te he hecho un pedido de 6 botellas de medio litro, y es que mi mujer es de 0,4º de toda la vida y el virgen extra para cocinar le resulta muy fuerte de sabor, y el "bueno" lo usamos solo para tostadas y similares.

La última botella que compré en gran superficie me salió por 6€, más barata de lo que me ha salido la tuya, entre gastos de envío (razonables) y forma de pago, que entre pagar 1 y pico por pago con tarjeta y 5 de contrareembolso casi me sale más a cuenta contra reembolso.

Coincido con el conforero que sugería un formato pequeño más económico, en botella de plástico de litro o litro y medio para rellenar.

Ya pondré por aquí qué tal es el aceite.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 May 2013)

zulu dijo:


> Me ha encantado tu hilo del aceite de oliva. De momento te he hecho un pedido de 6 botellas de medio litro, y es que mi mujer es de 0,4º de toda la vida y el virgen extra para cocinar le resulta muy fuerte de sabor, y el "bueno" lo usamos solo para tostadas y similares.
> 
> La última botella que compré en gran superficie me salió por 6€, más barata de lo que me ha salido la tuya, entre gastos de envío (razonables) y forma de pago, que entre pagar 1 y pico por pago con tarjeta y 5 de contrareembolso casi me sale más a cuenta contra reembolso.
> 
> ...



Zulu, primero de todo muchas gracias. Te pido, o más bien os pido a todos, que participéis en el hilo, y que hagáis preguntas, de todo, os contestaré a lo que sepa y consultaré lo que no, pero es muy importante que participéis.

Una vez que te acostumbras a lo bueno, es imposible sacarte de ahí. Lo digo por tu esposa, dile que pruebe a cocinar con él, y verás como al final lo usa para todo, apenas hay diferencia de precio pero es increíble la diferencia en el plato. Que empiece por cosas que no necesitan mucha cantidad, añadirlo a un estofado o para freir unos simples huevos con ajos, o lo que te guste.

Los gastos de envío y contrareembolso no son para mi, yo quisiera abaratarlos lo más posible, pero para tener un buen servicio hay que pagarlo. Coger una empresa que tardase más tiempo, o tuviese peor cobertura sería sencillo, pero a la larga sería peor para ambas partes. Respecto al contra reembolso, a mi también me parece excesivo el precio, pero es el que pone la empresa. De todas formas todos cobran por sus servicios, si pagas con Paypal te cobran comisión, y si lo haces por transferencia, el banco te cobra también. De todos los que sois clientes, la mayoría recomienda la banca electrónica, lo haces en casa y tiene menos gastos, pero no todo el mundo se fía.

Y respecto al formato más pequeño, estamos estudiando algún formato en pet de menos cantidad, 2 o 3 litros, que no aumente demasiado el coste por litro y sea de vuestro gusto.


----------



## John Doe (15 May 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Creo que no, pero tengo una de las fincas de olivar de donde sale nuestro aceite muy cercana a la ermita. De donde eres?



Soy campiñés :rolleye: , el pueblo de los panilleros


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 May 2013)

En primavera tiene lugar la floración del olivo, es un periodo crítico en el que los olivareros dormimos poco y mal. Demasiado calor es fatal para la floración, tenéis que pensar que esta se produce con la primavera bien entrada, casi a su fin. Pero un exceso de humedad también es perjudicial, el polen del olivo (al que muchos son alérgicos, y agradecen las lluvias) se lava con las lluvias y cae al suelo, no se produce por tanto la fecundación del fruto y no hay aceituna que recoger. Durante el periodo de floración se pueden producir ya los primeros riegos, si resulta un año seco, que no es el caso. 

Ahora mismo, la floración está a punto de abrir, el 'cañamon' se llama aquí a las bolitas que contienen las flores en su interior, ya están hinchadas a punto de florecer. Es el periodo crítico, las temperaturas deben ser lo más suaves posibles, y en principio estas lluvias no son demasiado abundantes y por tanto no son malas, además es útil el viento, que mejora la polinización.

Nosotros solemos empezar con los riegos a finales de junio o principios de julio, es verdad que en casos de años extremadamente secos empezamos antes. El uso correcto de las dosis de riego es muy importante, hay épocas en las que el olivo tiene una gran demanda de agua, mientras que otras en las que prefiere su escasez. Os voy a dejar un corta pega de mi blog, en el que hablo sobre el riego, os lo pongo entero. 

El riego del olivar..

Estamos en verano, época de riego. El olivar ha sido considerado tradicionalmente un cultivo de secano, sin embargo es en regadío como alcanza su máxima productividad.
El riego es un elemento fundamental para conseguir por un lado buenas cosechas y por otro, la máxima calidad de los frutos de esas cosechas. El uso del riego localizado de alta frecuencia nos permite conseguir esto aprovechando al máximo los recursos, sin desperdiciar ni una sola gota de agua.
El uso de este tipo de emisores (ver fotos), goteros de 8 litros a la hora, nos permite calcular perfectamente las dosis de riego, administrando a cada olivo la misma cantidad de agua y en el momento adecuado. Podemos regar en el momento preciso, floración, endurecimiento del hueso, lipogénesis, y con la dosis adecuada de agua, lo que nos permite hacer un uso racional de los recursos. Además, el uso de nuevas tecnologías añadidas al riego, permite al agricultor, por ejemplo, regar de noche aprovechando las horas en las que la temperatura es más baja y la evapotranspiración es menor, además de poder acceder a tarifas de riego más reducidas.
La fertirrigación en olivar nos permite suministrar a cada olivo la dosis justa de nutrientes por medio de la propia instalación de riego, diluyendo estos nutrientes en el agua que aportamos a cada olivo. De esta forma reducimos las dosis evitando pérdidas y llegamos directamente a la raíz del olivo.
En Olivar de Plata tenemos muy presente que el respeto al medio ambiente y el uso racional de los recursos son indispensables para el futuro, por tanto, nuestro compromiso es claro, ofrecerles un aceite de oliva virgen extra de la máxima calidad con la garantía de poder visitar nuestros olivares y comprobar ‘in situ’ nuestro respeto al medio y a los recursos naturales.

Hasta aquí el blog, para todos aquellos que no tenéis contacto con el olivar, cuando nos visitáis, os suele sorprender mucho dos cosas, el bosque 'organizado' del olivar jiennense y la instalación de riego. Digamos que se ha llevado el agua a cada olivo mediante tuberías y eso llama la atención, luego ver el gotero trabajando, gota a gota es también muy llamativo, casi todos valoran el esfuerzo para no desperdiciar el agua.

Después de los calores veraniegos hay varias cosas importantes en el olivar, sobre todo dos, alimentar el olivo y preparar la recolección.

Digamos que para el olivo, el momento de culminar su trabajo anual le requiere el esfuerzo más acusado, el momento de formación del aceite en el fruto es el de mayores necesidades nutricionales. Hoy día hay multitud de formas de alimentar una planta, ya os he comentado que nosotros reutilizamos los restos de poda y triturados de malas hierbas para alimentar el suelo. La fertirrigación es un sistema moderno y utilísimo, además de muy razonable con los recursos y el entorno. Nosotros en riego utilizamos sistemas de riego localizado por goteo, al llegar el agua directamente a cada olivo, en las mismas cantidades, la fertirrigación es el mejor sistema, consiste básicamente en disolver, diluir en el agua de riego las cantidades de abono necesarias para cada planta, como además los riegos suelen ser frecuentes, podemos administrar en cada momento lo que el olivo necesita, por ejemplo, más nitrógeno en época de crecimiento, boro o fósforo en floración, o potasio en la lipogénesis. Todo ello usando dosis exactas, adecuadas a cada época, y aportadas directamente a la raíz, evitando así pérdidas y contaminaciones.
Os voy a dejar unos enlaces de un vídeo y de unas fotos del pasado otoño, abonando a manta, esto, aunque menos recomendable, a veces es necesario ante un problema de nutrición grave, o como en nuestro caso, ante la necesidad de nutrir toda la parcela, pues al usar cubiertas vegetales, el abonado de fertirrigación no sirve para estas, y nos interesa mantenerlas en buen estado. Esto es una galería de fotos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivard...7632026870386/

Y os dejo también un enlace al blog donde hay un vídeo: http://olivardeplata.com/blog/alimen...estros-olivos/


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 May 2013)

Han descubierto propiedades saciantes en el aceite de oliva virgen extra, os dejo el enlace

Always hungry? A new study says to add some olive oil to your diet* - NY Daily News

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 17:09 ----------

Me voy a atrever con la traducción, espero me perdonéis si hay fallos, porque el inglés no es lo mio.

EL ACEITE DE OLIVA ES YA CONOCIDO POR SER SALUDABLE PARA EL CORAZÓN, PERO UN NUEVO ESTUDIO DICE QUE PUEDE TAMBIÉN AYUDAR A SENTIRTE LLENO ENTRE COMIDA Y COMIDA.

El aceite de oliva es afamado por ser parte importante de la saludable dieta Mediterránea, pero ahora un estudio ha encontrado en este un sorprendente beneficio. Al contrario que los alimentos bajos en grasa y otras grasas naturales, aceite de oliva ayuda a regular la sensación de sentirse lleno después de comer, lo que podría ayudar a mantener tus manos alejadas de las tentaciones entre comida y comida.

Investigadores dela Universidad Técnicade Munich (Technische Universität München (TUM)) yla Universidadde Viena estudiaron cuatro diferentes grasas y aceites comestibles: manteca de cerdo, grasa de mantequilla, aceite de colza y aceite de oliva.

RELACIONADO: Una alimentación completa aporta salud y bienestar

A lo largo de un período de tres meses, los participantes en el estudio comieron 500 gramos de yogur bajo en grasa enriquecido con una de las cuatro grasas o aceites cada día como un suplemento a su dieta normal.

El aceite de oliva presentó el mayor efecto de ‘saciedad’, informó el investigador jefe Peter Schieberle de la TUM.“El grupo del aceite de oliva mostró una mayor concentración de serotonina, hormona de la saciedad, en sangre. Subjetivamente hablando, estos participantes también afirmaron encontraban el yogur de aceite de oliva muy saciante.”

Durante el periodo de estudio, ningún miembro de este grupo presentó un incremento en su porcentaje de grasa corporal o en su peso.

Descubrimientos en el estudio también revelaron que el aroma del aceite juega un papel importante en esa capacidad de hacernos sentir saciados. Los investigadores utilizaron aceites de oliva procedentes de España, Grecia, Italia y Australia para su investigación y encontraron que el aceite de oliva virgen extra contenía grandes cantidades de dos componentes aromáticos, Hexanal y E2-Hexanal. (Un aldehído. utilizado en la industria de los aromas para producir sabores frutales. Su aroma se asemeja a la hierba recién cortada.)

“Nuestros descubrimientos mostraron que el aroma es capaz de regular la saciedad,” añadió Schieberle. “Esperamos que este trabajo siente las bases para el desarrollo mas efectivo de unos productos bajos en grasa , que sean no obstante, saciantes”


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 May 2013)

Quisiera agradeceros a todos la participación en el tema, y los pedidos también, por supuesto. Aunque no parezca mucho, un pedido de una caja, por ejemplo, para nosotros son muy importantes pues la experiencia es que normalmente la gente repite, y a más. La mayoría acaba convenciendo a familiares y amigos para que lo prueben, y se aprovechan de las promociones.
Por ejemplo, hace un par de días salieron 20 cajas a Bilbao, así el que pide se ahorra los portes que son gratis a partir de 400 euros, y además acumulan puntos descuento para futuras compras.
Un saludo a todos y gracias.


----------



## filibustero (18 May 2013)

Hola;
Interesante hilo,pillo sitio.Diego,para hacerte preguntas,sobre pedidos, aqui o por privado?
Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 May 2013)

filibustero dijo:


> Hola;
> Interesante hilo,pillo sitio.Diego,para hacerte preguntas,sobre pedidos, aqui o por privado?
> Un saludo.



Como tú mejor veas, pero al menos las preguntas por aquí, para que aprendamos todos. Gracias por el comentario.


----------



## Ninonino (20 May 2013)

Después de leer todo lo que explicas sobre lo perjudicial que es el exceso de lluvia o la humedad, entiendo por qué en tierras lluviosas como la mía no hay olivares.


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 May 2013)

Ninonino dijo:


> Después de leer todo lo que explicas sobre lo perjudicial que es el exceso de lluvia o la humedad, entiendo por qué en tierras lluviosas como la mía no hay olivares.



Ninonino, el olivo es un cultivo tradicional de secano, que en riego mejora ostensiblemente, es cierto, pero al que hay que controlar. No hay mayor enemigo para un olivo (que vive cientos de años) que la asfixia radicular, cuando el terreno se encharca y la raiz no respira, el olivo muere sin remedio. Por este motivo la mayoría de los olivares 'viejos' están en laderas y pendientes.

Además, hay muchas otras enfermedades, como el repilo o la verticilosis, directamente relacionadas con la humedad.


----------



## Gnomo (25 May 2013)

Diego, cuál es tu opinión al respecto?

El veto a la aceitera en los restaurantes muere antes de nacer | Sociedad | EL PAÍS


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 May 2013)

Gnomo dijo:


> Diego, cuál es tu opinión al respecto?
> 
> El veto a la aceitera en los restaurantes muere antes de nacer | Sociedad | EL PAÍS



Buenas Gnomo, aquí hay dos posturas muy radicales, espero no molestar a nadie. Hay muchas argumentaciones diferentes, hay quien piensa que tanto controlar no es bueno, quien afirma que se generarán muchos más residuos y por tanto es malo para el medio ambiente, incluso quien afirma que subirá el precio del desayuno, o que en la cocina no se puede controlar el aceite que se usa. Y muchos incluso tienen razón.

Es un tema complejo, y difícil. Ahora bien, creo que estamos todos de acuerdo en que si uno llega a un restaurante y pide una botella de Vega Sicilia (por irnos a un caso extremo), no quiere encontrarse dentro un vino 'peleón'. Pues se da la circunstancia de que hay aceiteras en los bares con marca, y se rellenan con otros aceites, incluso hay carteles o folletos en los que se indica 'Tostada con aceite de oliva virgen extra: 1,5 euros' y luego en la aceitera no hay aceite de oliva virgen extra, en ocasiones ni siquiera es de oliva.

La inmensa mayoría de la gente, no tiene nociones de cata de aceite, y por tanto no sabe catalogar por la cata un aceite como virgen, extra o lampante. Pero todos sabemos si nos gusta o no, y si tú, gnomo, entras a un bar a tomarte un desayuno, pides una tostada con aceite, te encuentras Olivar de Plata allí, crees que lo que hay dentro es mi aceite, mi responsabilidad, y por tanto, si está relleno con mitad de girasol, pensarás que mi aceite es una porquería, estarás pensando en que yo te he engañado y por tanto, no me comprarás.

Nosotros, en las botellas, tenemos un sistema (del que no estoy del todo seguro) que se nos vendió como novedoso y que te paso a explicar. La tinta plata de la etiqueta es liposoluble, se disuelve en aceite, por tanto, cuando la botella es muy usada, se rellena y se derrama y demás, la tinta se acaba borrando. Esto hace que la botella pierda encanto e imposibilita que se rellene, pero también se afea. El caso es que aún nadie ha dicho nada, por tanto, no tengo quejas y estoy contento con el sistema, pero es verdad, que una persona que nos compre aceite para su casa, si se le derrama la primera vez, manosea la botella y demás, empieza a borrarse y no se hasta que punto será bueno. 

Cuando consumamos todas las etiquetas, que se compran por miles, valoraremos si repetir o cambiar.

---------- Post added 26-may-2013 at 09:56 ----------

Lo que yo quería aportar hoy es esto.

https://sites.google.com/site/labot...lesterol-y-trigliceridos-beneficios-y-riesgos

Es interesantísimo y os lo recomiendo mucho, podría hacer un corta pega, pero en la página original tiene imágenes y es mejor leerlo allí. Es muy explicativo de los triglicéridos y el colesterol.


----------



## burbu_usuario (26 May 2013)

Muchas gracias Diego por todo lo que nos cuentas, el tema es muy interesante. Voy a hacer un pedido a ver que tal es tu aceite, seguro que no defrauda.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## jepicat (26 May 2013)

Este hilo es un publireportaje verdad?
Me parece estupendo que la gente le de al coco para vender sus productos, pero usar el foro . :

Ya al principio he leído el tema de los portes, y como quién no quiere la cosa ya sabemos lo que nos cuesta.

Lo siento amigo pero me parece que bajo la careta de la información, está la de vender su aceite, cosa harto difícil por lo que parece.l :o:o:thumbdown:

Enviado desde mi GT-S5570I usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 May 2013)

Es un publirreportaje pero creo que del aceite de oliva. Mi marca aparece lo justo. De todas formas, he contestado y contestaré a todo lo que me llegue el conocimiento, y creo haber informado de cosas interesantes sobre este mundo, me dedico a él, y de eso tengo esa información.

Hay infinidad de páginas donde comprar on line aceite de oliva, y la información que he aportado aquí puede servir para elegir mejor. Que yo sepa no he obligado a nadie a comprar el mío. Y tampoco a que leas el hilo, seguro que los hay más interesantes.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (28 May 2013)

A mi me gusta el aceite muy verde, picante y amargoso, ¿de qué variedad sale así? ¿Picual? ¿tiene que ver que se haga con aceitunas más verdes? ¿alguna recomendación?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 May 2013)

hace 2 o 3 años la junta de andalucia descubrio que muchas marcas estaban cometiendo un fraude con el aceite de oliva virgen extra, no es que vendieran como virgen extra aceite que era solo virgen, que casos de esos los ha habido mas recientemente y se podria considerar un pecado venial, estoy hablando de ese caso en que se descubrio que estaban vendiendo como virgen extra una mezcla de aceite de oliva con otros aceites y/o con refinado, la lista de marcas implicada era muy larga y la junta de andalucia no la dio a conocer para proteger a los defraudadores (españa es asi...) y aun a dia de hoy esa lista no ha sido desclasificada, ¿estaba tu marca en esa lista, sabes o sospechas que marcas aparecian en esa lista?.

no pido que des nombres.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 May 2013)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> A mi me gusta el aceite muy verde, picante y amargoso, ¿de qué variedad sale así? ¿Picual? ¿tiene que ver que se haga con aceitunas más verdes? ¿alguna recomendación?



Normalmente el color depende sobre todo del momento de recolección, los aceites verdes proceden de aceitunas verdes, aún sin madurar. El amargo y el picante se pueden modular en la molturación, pero su procedencia máxima suele ser dependiente de la variedad, la Picual, que es la que cultivamos nosotros está entre las variedades que más aporte de picante y amargo tienen, aunque como he dicho, depende también de la forma de molturar la aceituna. No es exclusivo esto de Picual, otras como Cornicabra tienen valores sensoriales parecidos.

Evidentemente te tengo que recomendar el mío, aunque te he de ser sincero, cualquier aceite de Picual o Cornicabra te gustará si te gustan los valores elevados de picante y amargo.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 14:02 ----------




El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> hace 2 o 3 años la junta de andalucia descubrio que muchas marcas estaban cometiendo un fraude con el aceite de oliva virgen extra, no es que vendieran como virgen extra aceite que era solo virgen, que casos de esos los ha habido mas recientemente y se podria considerar un pecado venial, estoy hablando de ese caso en que se descubrio que estaban vendiendo como virgen extra una mezcla de aceite de oliva con otros aceites y/o con refinado, la lista de marcas implicada era muy larga y la junta de andalucia no la dio a conocer para proteger a los defraudadores (españa es asi...) y aun a dia de hoy esa lista no ha sido desclasificada, ¿estaba tu marca en esa lista, sabes o sospechas que marcas aparecian en esa lista?.
> 
> no pido que des nombres.



No por Dios, no estaba, de hecho, entonces aún no teníamos la marca. 

La lista no necesito hacértela, pero te dejo una reflexión, si miras esta web, POOLred-Sistema de Información de Precios en Origen del Mercado de Contado del Aceite de Oliva verás que a día de hoy, el precio del aceite de oliva virgen extra a granel está en 2.647,36 euros por tonelada, bien, eso es 2.65 euros por kilo redondeando. Este es el precio en el que los productores estamos vendiendo hoy nuestro virgen extra en origen. ¿Cómo es posible encontrar vírgenes extra en los supermercados incluso por debajo de ese precio el litro? Te dejo responder a tí.

Pero ten en cuenta, que es a granel, es decir, el comprador tiene que retirar el aceite, en cisternas, transportarlo a veces cientos de kilómetros, descargarlo, catalogarlo, envasarlo y etiquetarlo, volver a transportarlo hasta los supermercados y hay que añadir el margen comercial de la gran superficie. Yo os lo recomiendo encarecidamente, si no queréis el mío, otro. Pero comprad directo al agricultor, os aseguráis que es zumo de aceitunas, sin más, mejor o peor, de mayor calidad o mejor presentación, o más pobre en esos aspectos, pero sin trampas, hay muchas webs que os lo permiten.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 May 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Normalmente el color depende sobre todo del momento de recolección, los aceites verdes proceden de aceitunas verdes, aún sin madurar. El amargo y el picante se pueden modular en la molturación, pero su procedencia máxima suele ser dependiente de la variedad, la Picual, que es la que cultivamos nosotros está entre las variedades que más aporte de picante y amargo tienen, aunque como he dicho, depende también de la forma de molturar la aceituna. No es exclusivo esto de Picual, otras como Cornicabra tienen valores sensoriales parecidos.
> 
> Evidentemente te tengo que recomendar el mío, aunque te he de ser sincero, cualquier aceite de Picual o Cornicabra te gustará si te gustan los valores elevados de picante y amargo.
> 
> ...



ahora mismo el precio de coste, ese pool mayorista que has puesto, no esta en ningun supermercado, las ofertas estan mas bien alrededor del precio al que las vendes tú, pero se pueden encontrar a veces mas baratas y se me ocurren razones por las que pueden hacerlo y en absoluto afectan a la calidad, hay grandes hiper que pueden negociar con grandes productores precios al margen de ese pool, hace unas semanas compre unas botellas de koipe virgen extra en carrefour oferta 3x2, salian a 2,6 euros pero añadiendo un par de cupones descuento me salieron a 1,9 euros, carrefour puede permitirse ganar muy poco vendiendo a 2,6 y a 1,9 probablemente perdio dinero conmigo.

koipe como sabes es de deoleo, juegan en otra liga y a los consumidores lonchafinistas nos conviene, si lo que queremos es un precio competitivo la peor opcion es la compra directa al productor.

lo que tú vendes no entra dentro de mi estilo de compra pero me parece que lo que estas haciendo esta bien y supongo que para consumidores no lonchafinistas es una buena opcion, me sorprende que hayas elegido ese camino, eres un valiente, sabras mejor que yo que no es la norma general del productor que vende directamente a traves de internet, vendes aceite asequible, de hecho es precio normal de supermercado, incluso inferior, y ademas lo vendes en garrafa de 5 litros de plastico.

me explico, el aceite de oliva virgen extra es un porducto cada vez mas delicatessen, ha vivido un proceso semejante al jamon iberico, las campañas de marketing han lanzado al consumidor hacia un producto "con bobada", y les ha funcionado, no hay mas que ver las intervenciones de algunos foreros sobre que van a una cooperativa de confianza y que el de multinacional da asco, bag, bag, y los reclamos como ultima cosecha, seleccion especial, vamos que dentro de poco vamos a ver botellas de aceite de oliva como si fueran de macallan de 18 años, y si no estamos viendo oliva virgen extra gran reserva es porque a diferencia del vino pierde con el tiempo.

todos esos productores nos quieren convencer de que su producto de seleccion especial en una lata de lujo es mejor que el de las multinacionales, pero vamos a ver, ¿no es zumo de aceituna?, ¿que pasa que sus aceitunas son mejores porque sus olivos son mejores, porque el suelo de su finca es mejor que el de la finca de sus vecinos que venden a la multinacional?, pues no, tienen pequeñas producciones y necesitan vender un producto de gran valor añadido, como se llama en el mundo empresarial, para eso tienen que dotar al producto de un valor intangible, o dicho de otro modo, quieren timar al consumidor, y a mi me parece que es la forma de ganar dinero en este caso, la maquinaria esta en marcha y no se puede parar, se hizo con el vino, con el iberico y ahora le ha tocado al aceite de oliva, tú vas a contracorriente vendiendo a precio asequible y en garrafa de plastico, supongo que ganas mas que vendiendo a granel a un embotellador pero no tanto como si convencieses al consumidor de que tienes un producto muy especial, con aromas irrepetibles, el vega sicilia de los aceites, ¿no has pensado en probar a envasar una parte en lata con una etiqueta con letras doradas y con un nombre que haga referencia a la realeza?.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 May 2013)

A ver Exclavizador, tienes mucha razón en algunas cosas que comentas, pero no en todas. Y me explico.

El aceite, por desgracia, como la leche y otros más, es un producto reclamo de los supermercados, no hay oferta que se precie en la que no aparezca el aceite de oliva, normalmente así, a secas. La gran calidad de un buen virgen extra, admite que mezclado con un 80 o 90% de un lampante refinado, aparezca un aceite de oliva normal, incluso con algo de recuerdo a aceitunas. Esto es legal, no lo critico, pero sí es importante que la gente lo sepa. Por desgracia, las 'grandes' muchas veces no se quedan en lo legal, por eso recomiendo encarecidamente irse a aceites de productor. Yo no meto la mano en el fuego por nadie, no te diré jamás que es que somos nosotros los legales, es simplemente que no tenemos los medios para hacer ese tipo de triquiñuelas.

Te explico una cosa, los esteres alquílicos son el último parámetro de calidad que se ha introducido en los aceites de oliva vírgenes. Resultan de la unión de un ácido graso libre y de un etanol, metanol, y demás. Se introduce este parámetro porque aparecen aceites de oliva vírgenes extra en los que se han usado desodorizados, que es esto? Un desodorizado es un aceite sometido a un proceso en frío y ausencia de oxígeno de eliminación de malos olores, un lampante vamos, que por este proceso era mezclado con virgen extra y vendido como tal. Este tipo de fraudes sólo está a la altura de los que tienen capacidad, medios y tamaño para hacerlo.

Respecto a mi forma de actuar, en casa intentamos ser lo más justos posibles, por tanto, intentamos ofrecer un buen virgen extra a un precio razonable, más bien, la palabra sería *justo,* tanto para vosotros como para nosotros. De todas formas, a mi también me gustaría cuando tenga los medios necesarios, intentar hacer un aceite alta gama de premio, por el prestigio sobre todo, pero ya te anticipo que por muchos premios que tuviese yo iría a un precio mucho más equilibrado que los que tienen algunos. 
Es nuestra filosofía, intentar enseñar en la medida de lo posible, para que se valore lo que hacemos, pero luego a la vez no sobredimensionar el precio.

Respecto a lo que comentas del suelo, y demás, te puedo garantizar que hay aceites mejor hechos que otros, con más esmero y cuidados, y por tanto deberían ser más caros. Pero casi nadie sabe valorarlos, y entonces la valoración se hace como tu has dicho, el mejor es el de lata, con nombres del siglo XV y anuncios en la tele. En nuestro caso yo prefiero la información, la única diferencia de la lata al PET es que la lata protege de la luz. Olivar de Plata lo envasamos y lo metemos directo en caja, pasa del depósito de acero inoxidable a la caja y a tu despensa, si no lo expones a la luz, es igual que una lata, y la diferencia del pet y su etiqueta, a la lata y la serigrafía puede ser perfectamente de 2 a 3 euros que te ahorras. Ahora, que hay quien prefiere lata aún así, pues muy bien, gracias a Dios hay gente 'pa to'.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 May 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> A ver Exclavizador, tienes mucha razón en algunas cosas que comentas, pero no en todas. Y me explico.
> 
> El aceite, por desgracia, como la leche y otros más, es un producto reclamo de los supermercados, no hay oferta que se precie en la que no aparezca el aceite de oliva, normalmente así, a secas. La gran calidad de un buen virgen extra, admite que mezclado con un 80 o 90% de un lampante refinado, aparezca un aceite de oliva normal, incluso con algo de recuerdo a aceitunas. Esto es legal, no lo critico, pero sí es importante que la gente lo sepa. Por desgracia, las 'grandes' muchas veces no se quedan en lo legal, por eso recomiendo encarecidamente irse a aceites de productor. Yo no meto la mano en el fuego por nadie, no te diré jamás que es que somos nosotros los legales, es simplemente que no tenemos los medios para hacer ese tipo de triquiñuelas.
> 
> ...



no puedes decir que el aceite virgen extra que te vende una gran superficie en realidad es refinado, lo primero porque la gran superficie no lo produce y vende de todas las marcas, y tampoco de su marca blanca, incluso el tuyo lo pueden vender algun dia, casos los hay, y por eso hice referencia a esa lista de marcas en las que se habia detectado fraude hace unos años, pero no se puede generalizar, por ejemplo un aceite que ha salido muy bien parado en calidad es el de marca blanca de Dia.

ahora afortunadamente hay controles, ¿puedes poner la mano en el fuego por las marcas de deoleo?, que por cierto esta apunto de hacerse aun mas gande con hojiblanca-cordoliva, pues no, pero ¿puedes poner la mano en el fuego por todos los pequeños productores?, tampoco, cada uno sabe lo que pasa en su casa no en la del vecino.

yo no tengo ni mas ni menos confianza en las botellas de koipe que compre hace 3 semanas que en las de cualquier pequeño productor porque es todo un acto de fe, lo unico que podemos hacer los consumidores es esperar que los controles funcionen y si alguien no cumple la legalidad que salga a la luz, de lo que sí estoy seguro es de que no voy a comprar ningun aceite con valor intangible...


----------



## dav_vader (29 May 2013)

Cómo consumidor de aceite de oliva virgen extra de toda la vida, incluso cuando se iba a la cooperativa con garrafas y te lo servían desde un surtidor parecido a los de gasolina, y como malagueño, te puedo decir que del aceite primigenio de Hojiblanca, TORCAOLIVA, hecho en antequera con aceitunas de la comarca y de variedad hojiblanca, a la mayoria de los productos que vende deloe hay una diferencia abismal.

Pregunta a cualquiera de la comarca de la vega de antequera y te lo podrá corroborar, TORCAOLIVA era un aceite excepcional, Hojiblanca en muchos de sus lotes es un aceite normal, sin llegar a ser mediocre, pero para nada excepcional.


----------



## Gnomo (29 May 2013)

No voy a entrar a decir si Diego es un vendehumos o un productor de aceite de oliva virgen extra legal y honesto, pero creo que el chaval está haciendo un hilo interesante sobre el mundo del aceite de oliva y se merece como mínimo el beneficio de la duda y un poco de confianza. De entrada está dando la cara, ha puesto su verdadero nombre, su lugar de residencia y nos ha invitado a su pueblo para que le conozcamos personalmente. Este es un foro duro y muy exigente si al final no cumple con lo que nos está contando le van a caer palos por todos lados y cuando alguien busque su marca por internet las opiniones de este foro van a aparecer, por lo tanto se juega mucho. Eso sí, si ofrece un producto bueno con una relación calidad/precio correcta pues sin duda poco a poco la gente por aquí es posible que acabe probando su aceite. Yo no le he comprado nada, me espero a ver si las primeras criticas que recibe su aceite son buenas y si es un tío cumplidor.

Creo que hace un marketing inteligente, ya me gustaría que otros pequeños productores abrieron hilos parecidos sobre el mundo del queso, de lo embutidos o de cualquier otra cosa y nos descubriera todo el trabajo que hay detrás de cualquier producto. Yo lo agradecería la verdad. Así que creo que es un pionero en marketing 2.0 y un kamikaze metiéndose en la boca del lobo con mucho que perder y, ya veremos, si algo que ganar.

Y no tengo más que decir, excepto que el autor del hilo acepte las críticas positivas que ayudan a crecer y se olvide de los insultos que no aportan nada a nadie. 

Suerte Diego, espero que sigas por este camino que creo que es muy interesante y puede animar a más gente a copiar tu modo de proceder. Si no voy a visitarte es porque no tengo coche y me conozco el percal de moverse por los pequeños pueblos de este país sin transporte propio. Anda que no me gustaría visitar Úbeda y Baeza ( patrimonio de la humanidad) que están al lado de tu pueblo.

Saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 May 2013)

El exclavizador de mentes;914505
ahora afortunadamente hay controles dijo:


> Es verdad que hoy en día, en todos los ámbitos de la vida, no te puedes fiar de nadie. Es una pena que la palabra de un hombre ya no sirva para nada, pues ya ni siquiera sirven los contratos firmados.
> 
> Pero creo que hay ciertas cosas que se deben valorar, yo estoy aquí, hablando contigo, y a la vez con otros muchos, y dando la cara. Hay gente aquí que ya ha probado nuestro aceite, y puede dar fe.
> No sólo eso, sabes que en la web tenemos un blog, donde damos todo tipo de información, hasta los trabajos que vamos realizando en el campo, no todo el mundo aporta ese tipo de garantía personal, pues es obvio que las grandes marcas no te podrán decir jamás de donde proviene el aceite que te están vendiendo, es más, ni siquiera a veces te dirán el país de procedencia. Yo te puedo decir de la parcela, incluso de la zona, afinar más sería imposible, y no sólo eso, te puedo decir las veces que ha regado en el verano, el día que se recolectaron. Igual algún día no lo pueda hacer, pero hoy, por el volumen de ventas (ojalá algún dia mejore esto) es un dato fácil de aportar.
> ...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 May 2013)

yo apoyo el producto de diego, no lo voy a comprar porque yo soy un lonchafinista cazaofertas que se mueve en otro rango de precios y si no lo encuentro no lo compro y tiro de lo que tengo guardado, pero su oferta me parece competitiva, voy a poner un ejemplo, en el folleto de la oferta de Dia que acaba hoy viene aceite *refinado* de la española que viene a salir comprando dos botellas en torno a 3,2 euros la botella, diego esta vendiendo *virgen extra* a 3,5 euros, lo que sí puede marcar algunas distancias son los gastos de envio.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 May 2013)

Los gastos de envío son algo inevitable, en este sistema. Hay quien los 'regala' a cambio de incrementar el precio del producto, son otras formas, no se si mejores o peores. Nosotros si los tenemos gratis total en pedidos grandes, mucha gente acaba aprovechando eso uniéndose para hacer el pedido entre varios. Se de otros que además están encantados pues unen a eso los puntos de fidelización, acaban animando a familiares y amigos, o empresas en las que piden varios, y al final no pagan envío y además hay a quien su aceite le sale gratis, eso si, se mueven para lograrlo, y yo la verdad encantado.


----------



## Gnomo (29 May 2013)

Desde luego si no vienes es porque no quieres, pero te emplazo a más adelante. Estoy intentando entablar acuerdos con un restaurante y hotel de aquí, probando cosas. Ya sabes, aceite a cambio de aparecer en la carta, o de noches de hotel, para poder sortearlas entre los clientes. Aunque a decir verdad, el pequeño hotel de Sabiote es elitista y caro. Si vienes te será mejor y más económico hospedarte en Baeza o Úbeda. Pero por la movilidad no será, Úbeda tiene 35 mil habitantes, hay autobuses a todos sitios.[/QUOTE]


Si te refieres a este hotel Hotel Palacio de Manillas no está mal, pero yo había mirado esta casa rural https://www.facebook.com/pages/La-Casa-Escondida-de-la-Villa-de-Sabiote/344769615634826?ref=stream la encuentro reformada con muy buen gusto.

Me estuve dando un vuelta virtual por tu pueblo con google maps y la parte antigua está muy bien .

¿ Algún nuevo pequeño terremoto desde diciembre?


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 May 2013)

Gnomo dijo:


> Desde luego si no vienes es porque no quieres, pero te emplazo a más adelante. Estoy intentando entablar acuerdos con un restaurante y hotel de aquí, probando cosas. Ya sabes, aceite a cambio de aparecer en la carta, o de noches de hotel, para poder sortearlas entre los clientes. Aunque a decir verdad, el pequeño hotel de Sabiote es elitista y caro. Si vienes te será mejor y más económico hospedarte en Baeza o Úbeda. Pero por la movilidad no será, Úbeda tiene 35 mil habitantes, hay autobuses a todos sitios.




Si te refieres a este hotel Hotel Palacio de Manillas no está mal, pero yo había mirado esta casa rural https://www.facebook.com/pages/La-Casa-Escondida-de-la-Villa-de-Sabiote/344769615634826?ref=stream la encuentro reformada con muy buen gusto.

Me estuve dando un vuelta virtual por tu pueblo con google maps y la parte antigua está muy bien .

¿ Algún nuevo pequeño terremoto desde diciembre?[/QUOTE]


Veo que estás puesto, de hecho, ni siquiera conocía esa pequeña casa rural y eso que aquí nos conocemos todos. Hablaré con ellos, a ver si podemos colaborar en algo.

Respecto a los terremotos, la verdad es que llevamos ya unas semanas tranquilos, pero la verdad es que hubo gente que lo pasó realmente mal. Había días en los que se sentían 8 o 10 pequeños, pero todo el mundo tenía la mosca tras la oreja, y había quien dormía fuera de casa, quien se fue fuera del pueblo, y también quien ni siquiera dormía.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (31 May 2013)

malagueña dijo:


> Sí que está interesante la página del aceituning  aunque yo soy bastante tradicional y no sé si me atreveré siquiera a probar algunas mezclas de las que ahí sugieren jeje  pero para coger ideas está súperbien :Aplauso:
> 
> Tengo otra pregunta :o : (relacionada en parte con la anterior que te han hecho)
> ¿Cómo va el tema de los pesticidas y abonos petroquímicos en el tema olivos? porque yo compro siempre aceite de cooperativas y virgen extra, siempre, pero cómo sé si no le han ido echando cosas al olivo? me tengo que olvidar y asumir que siempre va a llevar algo? (aclaro que soy consumidora de productos biológicos en la medida de mis posibilidades, pero el aceite de oliva no lo he cambiado). Se venden también *aceites con la etiqueta de "ecológico" pero cuestan el doble.* Me gustaría saber cuáles son los químicos a los que se exponen los olivos, si necesitan mucha o poca dosis, etc. :
> ...



No sé qué se vende en los supermercados, pero yo, cuando compro aceite ecológico, no pago mucho más. De 18€ a 21,50€ la garrafa de 5 l (70 cents más el litro).

No tengo nada que ver con esta empresa:

Tienda Cooperativa Montes Norte - ECO-LÓGICOS


----------



## Diego Almazán (31 May 2013)

Al final, nos hemos ido liando, y lo he ido postponiendo, pero ya no puede ser más, tengo que culminar las tareas del año en el campo con la recolección. Recoger la aceituna es complicado, sobre todo por dos aspectos, el primero es el tamaño del fruto, pequeño y redondo. Un amigo íntimo mío decía siempre que las aceitunas deberían ser como bombonas de butano, con asa y todo. En fin. El otro problema es la época del año, la recolección suele durar varios meses, entre noviembre y febrero, dependiendo de la zona y la variedad. Todos esos meses son propicios para la lluvia y en general el mal tiempo, y el campo no está asfaltado.
Nosotros usamos maquinaria, en concreto un vibrador con paraguas invertido, como es un poco lioso de explicar, mejor os dejo unos enlaces. 
recoleccion mecanizada paraguas | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata
recoleccion de aceituna con vibrador y paraguas | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

En realidad es sencillo, un vibrador que mueve el olivo para derribar la aceituna, y un paraguas del revés, que recoge la misma, y luego al remolque. Ventajas, sobre todo dos, la rapidez, nos permite acudir rápidamente a la almazara a molturar la aceituna (tened en cuenta que cuanto más tiempo pasa desde que se recoge la aceituna hasta que se muele, peor calidad tiene el aceite), y por otro lado, la imposibilidad de que toque el suelo. En otros sistemas, la aceituna puede tener contacto con el suelo, incluso se mezclan aceitunas de árbol con las ya caídas, y el resultado es un aceite de peor calidad.


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Jun 2013)

Gnomo dijo:


> No voy a entrar a decir si Diego es un vendehumos o un productor de aceite de oliva virgen extra legal y honesto, pero creo que el chaval está haciendo un hilo interesante sobre el mundo del aceite de oliva y se merece como mínimo el beneficio de la duda y un poco de confianza. De entrada está dando la cara, ha puesto su verdadero nombre, su lugar de residencia y nos ha invitado a su pueblo para que le conozcamos personalmente. Este es un foro duro y muy exigente si al final no cumple con lo que nos está contando le van a caer palos por todos lados y cuando alguien busque su marca por internet las opiniones de este foro van a aparecer, por lo tanto se juega mucho. Eso sí, si ofrece un producto bueno con una relación calidad/precio correcta pues sin duda poco a poco la gente por aquí es posible que acabe probando su aceite. *Yo no lo he comprado nada, me espero a ver si las primeras criticas que recibe su aceite son buenas y si es un tío cumplidor.*
> 
> Creo que hace un marketing inteligente, ya me gustaría que otros pequeños productores abrieron hilos parecidos sobre el mundo del queso, de lo embutidos o de cualquier otra cosa y nos descubriera todo el trabajo que hay detrás de cualquier producto. Yo lo agradecería la verdad. Así que creo que es un pionero en marketing 2.0 y un kamikaze metiéndose en la boca del lobo con mucho que perder y, ya veremos, si algo que ganar.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que creo que el hilo va muy bien, no por lo que yo haya podido aportar, sino porque todos los que habéis entrado habéis colaborado con educación, y respeto, y los que no han escrito aún al menos no han estropeado el ambiente. Espero que escriban. De hecho, hay pedidos hechos ya desde este foro, por eso te he marcado en negrita, y espero que digan qué les ha parecido.

Es cierto Gnomo que es un riesgo exponerse en este tipo de foros, todos sabemos las barbaridades que se leen en algunos sitios de estos, gracias sobre todo al anonimato. Pero también es verdad que esto afecta sobre todo a hilos de deporte, de política y demás. Este no es un hilo de ese tipo, y por tanto no tiene tanta visibilidad como los otros (para mí sería mejor lo otro) pero a cambio se puede escribir en él con tranquilidad y educación, que tanta falta nos hace.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Jun 2013)

Os dejo un enlace a una galería de fotos, para que veáis el cuajado del fruto este año.

Floración y cuajado.

También he hecho una nueva entrada al blog con este tema, por si os interesa, en el blog de Olivar de Plata.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (12 Jun 2013)

Diego, el aceite que vendéis es ecológico?. 

Tengo entendido que para considerarse aceite ecológico no debe utilizarse ni pesticidas ni abonos artíficiales.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Jun 2013)

No, no es ecológico, usamos criterios de producción integrada, a mi modo de ver, mucho más razonable y sostenible que el ecológico (es mi opinión). Hoy en día hay grandes avances en todos los campos, en agricultura también, y el sistema ecológico deja fuera muchos de esos avances. Es cierto que hay que cumplir una serie de requisitos muy serios para considerarse ecológico, y además durante varios años antes de tener esa certificación.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Jun 2013)

En estos momentos, el olivar está en la fase de 'cuajado' del fruto, un momento muy delicado y por desgracia este año, malo, aunque todo apuntaba lo contrario, pero estos fríos tardíos y el exceso de lluvia parece que nos han jugado una mala pasada.

Explico más en el blog, Floración y cuajado. | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata con imágenes y todo, pero si queréis ver las imágenes directamente, aquí, Flickr: Secuencia de fotos de Olivardeplata


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Jun 2013)

Hemos hecho un pequeño vídeo promocional y lo hemos puesto en youtube, os dejo aquí el enlace para ver si os gusta, y sobre todo lo que quisiera es pediros opinión. ¿Cual pensáis que sería para una marca tan pequeña como la nuestra la mejor forma de promocionarnos? Y no me vale el anuncio de las campanadas (burbujitas) que ni ahorrando seis vidas podría pagarlo.

Olivar de Plata - YouTube

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 18:48 ----------

La cata de los aceites de oliva vírgenes está muy de moda, al final a todos nos gusta vacilar a nuestros amigos de que somos entendidos en algo, y esto es una cosa más, como los vinos, o el whisky. Y hoy quiero profundizar más en el tema este de la cata de aceites vírgenes. La cata del aceite es un tema que gusta a la mayoría de la gente, ya os digo que gusta, yo realizo catas para turistas y al final pica la curiosidad, luego te llama gente y te escribe diciéndote que van metiendo la nariz en todo aceite que se encuentran. Pero también que crea controversia en el sector, sobre todo porque a los grandes:bla: sinceramente no les interesa la cata. Algunos pensaréis que por qué. Es sencillo explicarlo, la cata va orientada al matiz, al detalle, a la pequeña percepción de ciertos olores o sabores que incorpora cada aceite, y en la mayoría de los casos esos detalles son muy cambiantes. Ya os he explicado antes que el AOVE evoluciona a lo largo del año, por lo que su cata es distinta para un mismo aceite en diferentes épocas, no digamos ya a lo largo de varias cosechas distintas. Bien, eso para un pequeño productor como nosotros no es problema, se explica a la gente, y lo entiende, porque es explicable que una pequeña producción de aceite cambie de un año a otro por diferentes motivos, como puede ser el climatológico. Ya sabeis todos los que me habéis leido en el post que nosotros vendemos nuestra producción, sin mezclas, directo de nuestros olivos. Vuelvo al ejemplo de las naranjas, si compramos tres naranjas para hacer zumo en tres tiendas distintas, todos serán zumo de naranja pero ninguno será igual al otro, todos tendrán matices, alguno ligeramente más ácido, otro más dulce, en fin.
En el caso de las grandes marcas, los que venden millones de botellas, basan su estrategia en tener un producto homogéneo, un producto con unas condiciones definidas, y que su consumidor siempre encuentre el mismo aceite en esa marca. Eso se consigue comprando y mezclando aceites de muy distintas procedencias, de miles de agricultores distintos, y para conseguir esa homogeneidad los matices deben ser los mínimos. Es decir, un mínimo frutado, sin picante y sin amargo, para reducir. Imaginad a una de esas grandes marcas de millones de botellas buscando que todas esas tengan cierto recuerdo a tomate, un picante agradable, un amargo sencillo, olor a hierba fresca, manzana verde, algo de higuera, almendra. Casi sería imposible.

Tengo que dejar claro es que la cata no es un invento, ni un antojo, está reglamentada. Ese reglamento marca todo, las dimensiones de la sala de cata, la forma de la copa de cata, la cantidad de aceite en cada copa, la forma de cifrar los códigos o la temperatura del aceite a catar. Un panel afinado de cata repite para un mismo aceite los mismos resultados en distintas catas, y esto se logra con entrenamiento. El panel de cata oficial que se está formando en Jaén en Citoliva, que dirige Mª Paz Aguilera, a la cual he tenido la suerte de tener de profesora en algún curso de cata, lleva casi dos años de trabajo de afinado y aún no está formado del todo.
Un panel de cata está constituido por entre 8 y 12 catadores, pero para llegar ahí se parten de muchos más, varios cientos incluso. Lo primero es la convocatoria por medio de un anuncio en un medio de comunicación. De ahí se hace una preselección inicial y se someten a una prueba triangular, que está reglada, con sus fórmulas y demás, básicamente se trata de distinguir el aceite distinto entre tres muestras, de las cuales dos son iguales entre sí. Esta primera prueba, es sencilla.
Después se va complicando, para 4 atributos distintos se hacen determinaciones de umbral (avinado, atrojado, rancio y amargo) con 8 copas y un soporte, se trata básicamente de averiguar si son iguales o distintas. 
En la selección por intensidad ya se usan 12 copas (4 veces, para los cuatro atributos anteriores) con un mismo aceite en intensidades decrecientes, vamos, se coge un aceite y se va diluyendo en un 'aceite plano' (refinado) que no tenga ningún atributo que despiste, en concentraciones cada vez menores. De las doce copas en fila, el jefe de panel saca de ese orden distintas copas en ausencia del catador, y este ha de devolverlas a su lugar inicial, con un margen de error de 3, es decir, si colocas la copa 7 por debajo de la 4 o por encima de la 10 automáticamente a tu casa.

Os cuento todo esto para que no penséis que un panel de cata son tres amigos que se juntan y ya está. Es serio, está reglamentado, tiene su metodología y es un mundo apasionante si te gustan los aceites de oliva vírgenes.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Jun 2013)

Quiero informaros de que hemos hecho una promoción para darnos a conocer, aquí ya nos conocéis, pero podéis ganar un lote de nuestro aceite. Es una promoción sencilla, no tenéis más que entrar en la web y apuntaros, sin más. Cuantas más papeletas acumuleis más opciones tendréis de ganar, y estas se consiguen invitando a amigos a conocernos, publicando en el muro de facebook y cosas así. Y el premio es un lote con los diferentes envases de nuestro AOVE Olivar de Plata.
Comprar Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra - Venta de Aceite de Oliva - Comprar Aceite de Oliva Online


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Jun 2013)

Alguno me habéis preguntado por los grumos que aparecen por el frío en el aceite, si es normal, si son malos, por qué ocurre. He intentado localizar las preguntas concretas, pero hay muchas ya, por suerte, así que voy a explicarlo de forma generalizada.

El agua se congela a cero grados, todas sus moléculas H2O a la vez, por esto, que es muy común, la congelación del aceite nos resulta extraña. El aceite de oliva virgen extra es un zumo natural, y tiene una gran cantidad de componentes, casi todos minoritarios, y no influyen demasiado en el proceso de congelación, pero los mayoritarios sí, y no todos son iguales. La molécula mayoritaria en el aceite es el triglicérido, una glicerina unida por tres enlaces a tres ácidos grasos, que pueden ser iguales o distintos entre sí. Esto da lugar a muchos triglicéridos distintos, con puntos de congelación distintos.

El más común en el aceite de oliva es el ácido oleico, con un porcentaje que en el caso de nuestro aceite Picual ronda el 80%,pongamos *OOO *para su triglicérido y su temperatura de congelación son *5,5 grado*s centígrados.
El siguiente es el ácido palmítico, con hasta un 30%, aunque en el caso del Picual no pasa del 15%, sería *POO* y su temperatura *18ºC*.
El tercero el ácido linoleico, un 5% aproximado, *OOL *y su temperatura *-2,8ºC.*
El último de los más importantes, el ácido esteárico con un 2 o 3%, su triglicérido* SOO* y una temperatura de congelación de* 23ºC*.

Entonces, ¿qué ocurre? Pues cuando un aceite de oliva se enfría, no se congela de golpe todo a la misma temperatura, sino que se va congelando en un amplio rango de temperaturas. Por esto aparecen esas pequeñas bolitas heladas de unos ácidos grasos minoritarios a determinadas temperaturas, y por eso, por encima de cero grados, en el frigo, por debajo de esos cinco y medio, el aceite permanece sólido, está helado, ya que el mayoritario, el oleico se congela a esa temperatura.

No es malo, ni defectuoso. Es un proceso natural, de un zumo natural, y al recuperar la temperatura recupera su aspecto y estado originales. Al contrario, es un indicador de la 'virginidad' de un aceite de oliva virgen o virgen extra, pues contienen todos sus ácidos grasos naturales, no han sido modificados para que permanezcan con un aspecto visual más agradable a los ojos de los consumidores.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 16:48 ----------

He hecho para este tema una nueva entrada al blog, y os voy a dejar el enlace, ya no por las fotos y porque está más detallada, sino porque hay quien me ha llamado para decirme que ve una cara en el aceite. A ver qué veis vosotros, porque sólo es aceite helado, vamos.
por qué se hiela el aceite, congelación del aceite | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


----------



## TedStraiker (28 Jun 2013)

A ver, aqui tienes otro forero relacionado con el tema del aceite.

Preguntas.
¿Crees que hay sobreproduccion?
¿Como son tus explotaciones, tradicionales intensivas, o superintensivas en seto?
¿Es el sector del olivar un sector de futuro?
¿Como mejorarias la situacion?


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Jun 2013)

TedStraiker dijo:


> A ver, aqui tienes otro forero relacionado con el tema del aceite.
> 
> Preguntas.
> ¿Crees que hay sobreproduccion?
> ...



No creo que haya sobreproducción, ni mucho menos, otra cosa es que sepamos vender nuestro producto. Un dato muy significativo, en todos los países del mundo, en todas las culturas, se usan para cocinar aceites, mantecas, mantequillas, etc... Desde manteca de diversos animales a aceites de ballena, palma, coco, etc... El consumo de aceite de oliva en el mundo supone un 3% de todos esos. Tenemos la mejor grasa del mundo, simplemente porque es un zumo natural, sólo el olivo (y creo que el aguacate) producen un zumo de contenido lipídico, el resto, o bien son mantecas de origen animal, muchísimo peores en todos los aspectos, o bien son aceites refinados de frutos secos y demás, todos pasados por refinería, por procesos químicos para extraerlos.
Imagina ahora, con lo que tenemos, que Rafa Nadal, los Gasol, Fernando Alonso o la selección de fútbol patrocinaran nuestra dieta, que en el mundo se asociasen sus éxitos a nuestra forma de comer y de vivir. No sólo por el AOVE, sino por las verduras de nuestras huertas, ya sean de Almería o de Badajoz, por las frutas de Aragón o Cataluña, de las naranjas de Valencia o Sevilla, los vinos, el pescado, las carnes, etc...

Nosotros tenemos varias fincas, pequeñas, pues entre todas no superan las 30 hectáreas, y por tanto varios sistemas, aunque los estamos transformando. De hecho en el blog tenemos una entrada en la que mostramos cómo transformamos poco a poco una finca tradicional en intensivo. La mayoría son intensivos, alrededor de 180 olivos por hectárea, y el olivar es de un sólo pie.

Espero que lo sea, por mi bien y el de mi familia. Yo creo que la mayoría de la gente cada día está más concienciada con su salud y la alimentación juega ahí un papel importante. Un producto como el nuestro, sano y de calidad está cada vez mejor visto entre la gente. Por otro lado, también se valoran cada vez más a los pequeños productores que servimos directos al consumidor, porque la gente se ha dado cuenta que a los grandes envasadores y distribuidores les importa muy poco el producto, el medio ambiente o los consumidores, sólo que les salgan las cuentas.

Sobre todo con educación, es indudable, y yo lo observo aquí mismo, que cuando se explican las cosas la gente aprende a valorarlas. Yo tengo clientes ya de aquí, del foro, que además me han escrito para felicitarme (cosa que espero que alguno haga pública aquí, pues yo no debo). La educación es muy importante, pero eso ha de ser desde instancias mayores, pues yo tengo poco alcance. Pero claro, los grandes producen aceite de oliva, a secas, y los políticos se guían por los grandes, no por los pequeños. Otro aspecto importante, como he dicho antes, sería la promoción, que hoy día no tendría mejores embajadores que nuestros deportistas.


----------



## paaq (30 Jun 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> La cata de los aceites de oliva vírgenes está muy de moda, al final a todos nos gusta vacilar a nuestros amigos de que somos entendidos en algo, y esto es una cosa más, como los vinos, o el whisky. Y hoy quiero profundizar más en el tema este de la cata de aceites vírgenes. La cata del aceite es un tema que gusta a la mayoría de la gente, ya os digo que gusta, yo realizo catas para turistas y al final pica la curiosidad, luego te llama gente y te escribe diciéndote que van metiendo la nariz en todo aceite que se encuentran. Pero también que crea controversia en el sector, sobre todo porque a los grandes:bla: sinceramente no les interesa la cata. Algunos pensaréis que por qué. Es sencillo explicarlo, la cata va orientada al matiz, al detalle, a la pequeña percepción de ciertos olores o sabores que incorpora cada aceite, y en la mayoría de los casos esos detalles son muy cambiantes. Ya os he explicado antes que el AOVE evoluciona a lo largo del año, por lo que su cata es distinta para un mismo aceite en diferentes épocas, no digamos ya a lo largo de varias cosechas distintas. Bien, eso para un pequeño productor como nosotros no es problema, se explica a la gente, y lo entiende, porque es explicable que una pequeña producción de aceite cambie de un año a otro por diferentes motivos, como puede ser el climatológico. Ya sabeis todos los que me habéis leido en el post que nosotros vendemos nuestra producción, sin mezclas, directo de nuestros olivos. Vuelvo al ejemplo de las naranjas, si compramos tres naranjas para hacer zumo en tres tiendas distintas, todos serán zumo de naranja pero ninguno será igual al otro, todos tendrán matices, alguno ligeramente más ácido, otro más dulce, en fin.
> En el caso de las grandes marcas, los que venden millones de botellas, basan su estrategia en tener un producto homogéneo, un producto con unas condiciones definidas, y que su consumidor siempre encuentre el mismo aceite en esa marca. Eso se consigue comprando y mezclando aceites de muy distintas procedencias, de miles de agricultores distintos, y para conseguir esa homogeneidad los matices deben ser los mínimos. Es decir, un mínimo frutado, sin picante y sin amargo, para reducir. Imaginad a una de esas grandes marcas de millones de botellas buscando que todas esas tengan cierto recuerdo a tomate, un picante agradable, un amargo sencillo, olor a hierba fresca, manzana verde, algo de higuera, almendra. Casi sería imposible.
> 
> Tengo que dejar claro es que la cata no es un invento, ni un antojo, está reglamentada. Ese reglamento marca todo, las dimensiones de la sala de cata, la forma de la copa de cata, la cantidad de aceite en cada copa, la forma de cifrar los códigos o la temperatura del aceite a catar. Un panel afinado de cata repite para un mismo aceite los mismos resultados en distintas catas, y esto se logra con entrenamiento. El panel de cata oficial que se está formando en Jaén en Citoliva, que dirige Mª Paz Aguilera, a la cual he tenido la suerte de tener de profesora en algún curso de cata, lleva casi dos años de trabajo de afinado y aún no está formado del todo.
> ...



Mi madre debía tener mucho tiempo libre a finales de los 90 y se hizo catadora en un grupo de la universidad en Lugo. Que yo recuerde, le tocó catar quesos, patatas y aceite de oliva, para definir las características organolépticas y en vistas a futuras concesiones de denominaciones de origen.

Estuvo unos cuantos años y luego lo dejó.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Jun 2013)

Paaq, es posible ser catador sin formar parte de un panel de cata oficial, incluso es posible serlo sin saberlo si quiera. Seguro que a muchos os han dado a degustar diferentes productos en los centros comerciales, y luego os han pedido opinión. Eso es un panel de cata de consumidores, se recopilan datos para las marcas, para saber qué productos tendrán mejor aceptación, por ejemplo.

Igual estoy equivocado, Paaq, pero el caso de tu madre parece no ser un panel de cata oficial COI, pues estos sólo se dedican a los aceites de oliva vírgenes.


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 Jul 2013)

Señores, no sé como estará el AOVE de Diego, pero doy fé que el buen hombre se lo curra, día a día, con sus olivos, su tractor, y en resumidas cuentas con su trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## favelados (17 Jul 2013)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Señores, no sé como estará el AOVE de Diego, pero doy fé que el buen hombre se lo curra, día a día, con sus olivos, su tractor, y en resumidas cuentas con su trabajo.
> 
> Saludos.



Y tú quien eres? su cuñado? el vecino?




damnun_infectum dijo:


> Muy buenas, llevo años siguiendo el foro, en total silencio, pero hoy no me he podido aguantar.
> 
> Ese premio de Jaén 2001, me lo robaron por la cara, con el benaplácito de la organizadora del premio, a saber, gran picual.
> 
> permalink


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Jul 2013)

favelados dijo:


> Y tú quien eres? su cuñado? el vecino?



Por el nick no tengo la suerte de conocer a demnun infectum, si el no tiene inconveniente me gustaría saber de quién se trata porque este tipo de cosas a veces pasan, alguien intenta echarte un cable y a otros les acaba pareciendo sospechoso. Yo por mi parte, poco que ocultar, al contrario, en este foro incluso se me ha achacado pecar de demasiado claro, de dar demasiados datos propios. He explicado varias veces que para mi es importante la transparencia y la educación para vender mi AOVE, por eso aportaba tanto.

Una cosa sí está clara, no es mi cuñado, porque sólo tengo uno y no sabe encender un ordenador.


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Jul 2013)

Habéis sido varios los que desde el foro nos habéis pedido un formato distinto, más pequeño del habitual bidón de pet de 5 litros. Vamos a probar con uno nuevo de 2 a ver qué tal aceptación tiene. Os lo presentamos en el blog de la web. Espero vuestras opiniones.

Nuevo envase aceite de oliva virgen extra | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 18:55 ----------

Arbolé, arbolé
seco y verdé.
La niña del bello rostro
está cogiendo aceituna.
El viento, galán de torres,
la prende por la cintura.
Pasaron cuatro jinetes
sobre jacas andaluzas
con trajes de azul y verde,
con largas capas oscuras.
"Vente a Córdoba, muchacha."
La niña no los escucha.
Pasaron tres torerillos
delgaditos de cintura.
"Vente a Sevilla, muchacha."
La niña no los escucha.
Cuando la tarde se puso
morada, con luz difusa,
pasó un joven que llevaba
rosas y mirtos de luna.
"Vente a Granada, muchacha."
Y la niña no lo escucha.
La niña del bello rostro
sigue cogiendo aceituna
con el brazo gris del viento
ceñido por la cintura.
Arbolé, arbolé
seco y verdé
Federico García Lorca


----------



## Lopedeberga (18 Jul 2013)

Me gusta mucho este post, trata de un tema que me afecta mucho, la mayor parte de mi familia se ha dedicado desde hace siglos al cultivo de olivares en la provincia de Lleida, lugar en el que se produce bastante menos que del lugar donde procede el amigo Diego Almazán. Yo he trabajado en su producción, he vivido todos los procesos, desde plantar, podar olivos, hasta el envasado y etiquetaje de las botellas, por eso me siento muy identificado con el tema, y con sumo gusto me gustaría hablar del tema con el amigo Diego, al que envío un abrazo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Jul 2013)

Lopedeberga dijo:


> Me gusta mucho este post, trata de un tema que me afecta mucho, la mayor parte de mi familia se ha dedicado desde hace siglos al cultivo de olivares en la provincia de Lleida, lugar en el que se produce bastante menos que del lugar donde procede el amigo Diego Almazán. Yo he trabajado en su producción, he vivido todos los procesos, desde plantar, podar olivos, hasta el envasado y etiquetaje de las botellas, por eso me siento muy identificado con el tema, y con sumo gusto me gustaría hablar del tema con el amigo Diego, al que envío un abrazo.



Pues cuando quieras Lope, aquí estamos para eso. Trae temas y comentarios al foro, pues la idea es precisamente que todo el mundo tenga acceso a información de primera mano sobre el aceite de oliva, luego ya, cada uno cuando vaya al super que compre lo que quiera, pero sabiendo lo que compra, que es lo importante.


----------



## Lopedeberga (18 Jul 2013)

Ya te digo, mi madre solo quiere aceite de oliva virgen extra, que como le intentes colar otro que no lo sea, lo huele y no lo quiere, y lo tira al fregadero, en serio.


----------



## damnun_infectum (19 Jul 2013)

favelados dijo:


> Y tú quien eres? su cuñado? el vecino?



Pues soy otro olivarero, que no tiene nada que ver con Diego (pavosabiote) al que animé para que completase todo el proceso elaborativo del AOVE, desde el campo, hasta el consumidor.

Por cierto Diego, nos conocemos muy bien del foro agroterra.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Jul 2013)

Esto es ya definitivo, si logramos meter la cabeza con el AOVE en todo lo concerniente a cócteles y fiesta, genial.

Os dejo un corta y pega de un artículo en el que hablan de la receta de un gin tonic con aceite de oliva virgen extra. Y después os dejo el enlace.



_Desde hace unos meses también hemos comprobado que hay mucho furor por el cóctel o combinados de distintas bebidas,atrás quedaron los clásicos ingredientes para dar paso a innovadores acompañamientos como pueden ser, hierbas, pepinos, frutas, zumos de frutas exóticas, miel, polvo de oro…

Bien, pues ahora tenemos el aceite de oliva virgen extra como combinación perfecta para cóctel.

Hay muchas maneras de incorporarlo como cóctel, desde incorporarlo como otro ingrediente más, hasta escarchar el borde de la copa con aceite de oliva virgen extra frutado medio. Lo que esta visto es, que este producto combinándolo bien en cócteles,da un cuerpo diferente e innovador, le aportaría textura y haría más duradero el sabor del combinado en boca.

Ya existe un gin-tonic renovado que se sirve en una céntrica coctelería madrileña del barrio de Salamanca y que según sus creadores, el toque de aceite en el borde de la copa potencia su sabor y permite que este dure más.

aceite de oliva con gin tonic

Ya sabéis, que si queréis invitar a alguien a un cóctel original, probad esta combinación fácil de elaborar.

Os recomiendo lo siguiente:

Escarchamos el borde con aceite de oliva virgen extra…
Añadimos un buen chorreón de una buena ginebra premium en el interior de la copa
Aromatizamos con manzana verde (ácida) o líma
Servimos la tónica (siempre es recomendable utilizar una varilla para que se integre mejor en la copa)
Y finalmente incorporamos una rodaja de lima o limón en el borde de la copa, donde esta el aceite escarchado, es decir, con cuidado para que tenga una buena presentación el cóctel.
Por ultimo……a disfrutarlo!!!

El resultado debería ser algo así como lo que veis en la foto, no dejará indiferente a nadie!!_


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Jul 2013)

“Gin tónic con aceite de oliva” y “Helado”,innovación gastronómica | Ólea


::::::
Perdonad, se me olvidó el enlace.


----------



## damnun_infectum (27 Jul 2013)

El helaito y cubatita está muy bien para los gayers y asimilados.

Un buen AOVE, necesaria y forzosamente de la variedad picual, tiene 2 recetas, que son algo asi como la sardina en espeto tomadas en chinriguito playero.

A saber:

Huevos fritos con ajillos y patatas a lo pobre. Huevos de pollo de corral, y ajos morados de las Pedroñeras.

(Por supuesto esto es impensable para el típico gayer, de garrafita al año, y botellita de cabronel, tapayogurista o perro flauta del paseo las pipas.)

El aceite verde espeso de la variedad picual, de últimos de octubre principios de noviembre, por supuesto SIN FILTRAR, al calentarse se fluidifica, aunque parezca no calentarse nunca, dado el alto contenido en polifenoles recién ordeñados que tiene, y ese sabor frutado de aceituna verde en crudo, picante y amargoso, se transforma EN UN OLOR DULCE que desprende la sartén...¿?. Ese olor dulce, por algún extraño proceso físico químico entre aceite, patata, y calor, hace, que las patatas potencien el dulzor a limites exasperantes, de tal forma, que pareciese hubiésemos añadido azúcar a la mezcla, y la humildad de los elementos y materias utilizadas, convierten en auténtico manjar de dioses, tan económico platillo.

El secreto de este platillo no es otro más que el aceite, que tiene que ser un picual verde sin filtrar recién obtenido, y ese sibaritismo es breve, dura más o menos 1 o 2 meses, a partir de ese tiempo, es como las sardinas en espetos, que no es lo mismo comerlas en el chiringuito playero, recién pescadas, a las brasas de encina y en su época, que en la casa de uno en el mes de febrero.

En un buen restaurante de Jaén, (bueno de buena comida, no de chorradas de ingeniería culinaria) instauramos la buena costumbre de servir ambos platillos (huevos con ajillos y patatas a lo pobre) en el mes de noviembre, y fue un éxito total, ya que la gente no podía comprender como algo tan amargo y picante podía convertirse en algo tan dulce y sabroso.













...he dicho.


----------



## dav_vader (29 Jul 2013)

Ya lo dice la sabiduría popular:

El aceite de Jaén a la sartén.

Por cierto, las sardinas cuando más buenas están son los meses sin "R". Cosas de la naturaleza y del famoso omega 3 y 6 presentes en las sardinas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Ago 2013)

Damnun, es cierto que unos huevos fritos con patatas, bien hechos, es una delicatessen, pero desde que murió mi abuela, no los he vuelto a probar igual, y mira que es fácil freir huevos y patatas. Pues nada.

Os dejé hace unos días la receta del helado en un enlace, pero no es muy buena. Hemos hecho en casa una serie de 'experimentos' y al final hemos dado con una receta para helado exquisita, os hago un corta pega del blog, y os dejo la dirección por si además queréis ver las fotos y demás.

Receta de helado con aceite de oliva virgen extra Olivar de Plata | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


_Os proponemos una receta sencilla, que tiene como resultado un postre singular, un helado con aceite de oliva virgen extra Olivar de Plata, diferente seguro a cualquier helado que hayáis probado hasta ahora.

Primero los ingredientes:

250 ml de aceite de oliva virgen extra Olivar de Plata

10 huevos

333 gramos de azúcar

1/2 litro de nata líquida



Lo primero va a ser separar las claras de las yemas de los huevos. Una vez separadas pesamos 100 gramos de azúcar y los ponemos junto a las yemas. El resto, 233 gramos de azúcar junto con las claras los batimos a punto de nieve y los reservamos.



Ahora montamos el medio litro de nata, pero no del todo, podríamos decir que la semi montamos. También reservamos la nata.



Batimos con la ayuda de un batidor las yemas con los 100 gramos de azúcar, muy bien batidas. Es imprescindible la ayuda de alguien, para que os ayude a incorporar los distintos ingredientes a la mezcla, así no tendréis que parar de batir. Una vez batidas continuamos batiendo añadiendo en hilo los 250 mililitros de aceite virgen extra Olivar de Plata. Esta operación es muy importante, hay que añadir el aceite muy despacio, sin prisa, y sin parar de batir. Con la botella pequeña de Olivar de Plata que tiene esa medida se hace muy bien, fácil, pero si tenéis un envase mayor, preparad algo que os ayude a incorporar el aceite virgen extra a la mezcla de forma lenta, formando un hilo de aceite. Si añadís demasiado rápido o sin batir, se puede cortar.


Una vez introducido el AOVE Olivar de Plata en las yemas, seguimos mezclando, ya con las manos. Primero incorporamos las claras a punto de nieve, mientras que alguien os ayuda con una cuchara o similar, vosotros debéis mezclar con las manos, evitando grumos.



Después de las claras, debéis introducir de la misma forma la nata. Poco a poco vais incorporando la nata a la mezcla sin parar de mezclar. Cuando la mezcla sea uniforme, ponedla en un recipiente adecuado y llevarla al congelador. Una vez congelado ya está listo este helado diferente.



Para su presentación, podemos adornar nuestro helado Olivar de Plata de la siguiente forma, en un plato, unas bolas de helado adornadas con unos trazos de AOVE Olivar de Plata, otros trazos de chocolate líquido y unos trocitos de nueces o crocanti. En la foto, hemos puesto además del helado unas gotitas de nuestro aceite, unos trazos de caramelo líquido y unos trocitos de crocanti. Buen provecho.


Evidentemente os damos esta receta y para nosotros lo ideal es que uséis nuestro aceite, si no es así, al menos que sea un aceite de oliva virgen extra que aporte sabor y aromas a la receta. Pensad que es el aceite el que aporta el sabor al helado, si usáis un aceite de oliva simplemente, ya sabéis lo que hemos hablado en otras ocasiones,(Diferencias entre Virgen Extra, virgen y lampante | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata) el helado carecerá de sabor y carácter.

A continuación toda la galería de fotos que hicimos mientras llevábamos a cabo esta singular receta._


----------



## Satori (11 Ago 2013)

Me apunto al hilo....


----------



## damnun_infectum (13 Ago 2013)

Después de la mariconada del amigo Diego, ahora una receta de hombres con pelo en pecho.

Auténtico ALI OLI, únicamente ajo y aceite.

ALI OLI...¿Indica el nombre algún ingrediente más...?,...¿no verdad?, pues no se le va a añadir nada más.

Ingredientes: Ajos morados de las pedroñeras, y AOVE (a ser posible el AOVE sin mariconadas tampoco, lo que viene siendo un buen picual de Jaén).

Preparación:

1.- Se pelan dos o tres cabezas de ajos. Si...habéis oído bien, dos o tres cabezas de ajos. Separando y pelando cada diente de ajo. Esto se lleva bastante tiempo, pero merece la pena.

2.- Una vez pelados todos los dientes de ajo, se pone un cazo de agua a hervir, cuando esté el agua hirviendo, echáis los dientes de ajo, y dejáis que hiervan 2 o 3 minutos, no más. Una vez pasado este tiempo, sacáis los ajos, y se dejan enfriar.

3.- Cuando los ajos ESTÁN TOTALMENTE FRÍOS, se cortan en láminas y se van metiendo en el baso de la batidora. ¡Ojo!, tiene que ser un recipiente estrecho donde entre casi justo la cuchilla de la batidora.

4.- Una vez cortados los ajos, se mete la batidora y se empiezan a triturar, poco a poco, con paciencia,...y se va añadiendo muy poco aceite, muy poco, y triturando, y añadiendo otro poco, y triturando,...así, hasta que emulsione la mezcla, y se haga una textura parecida a la mayonesa.

Yo le pongo al principio un poco de vinagre o limón y sal, y le da muy buen gusto, pero muy poco, unas gotas y una pizca de sal.

De esta forma conseguimos un ALI OLI auténtico, fundamentalista, con los ingredientes básicos: aceite de oliva virgen extra picual y ajo morado, y que se puede comer perfectamente, sin perforar el estómago. Hasta a mi Sra. le ha gustado, y que eso guste a una mujer (y delicada), ya es difícil.

Esto acompaña a la perfección,....pues que voy a decir, casí todo: el arroz del domingo, las patatas cocidas, el pan del bocata...

Bueno, bueno..., y ya que os voy a contar sobre todas las propiedades benfeficiosas de ambos dos productos (ajo y aove); esto al ser un medicamento en potencia, pues hay que tomarlo con eso...con prudencia.

¡Que os aproveche!.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 12:36 ----------

Diego: El secreto de las patatas a lo pobre, es que se deben de guisar con el aceite, un punto más que el punto más bajo de fuego. Casi a fuego, muy muy lento, eso, y unas buenas patatas de freír, no tiene más misterio el asunto. Yo también les añado unos dientes de ajos sin pelar partidos por la mitad, pero vamos, eso es opcional.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (15 Ago 2013)

¿Alguien sabe qué significa obtener aceite de "aceitunas sanas y en sazón"?.

Al igual que algún otro forero, yo compraba las latas negras de Germán Baena en El Corte Inglés, que el año pasado estaban a 18,25 Euros los 5 litros. Ahora lo han subido a 25 Euros, por lo que hablé directamente con la cooperativa y me mandan a casa, el pedido mínimo es de una caja (4 garrafas de 5 litros) y sale a 18 Euros cada una más 5 Euros de gastos de envío (vivo en Málaga, en otras provincias puede que los portes sean algo más caros).

El caso es que he visto un par de cambios en el texto de las latas. Antes decían que el aceite se obtenía mediante decantación y ahora dice que es "en la primera centrifugación y en frío", y (creo) antes decía que procedía de aceitunas sanas y ahora dice "de aceitunas sanas y en sazón", de ahí mi pregunta...

Por cierto, tan caro sale utilizar envases metálicos en lugar de PET?.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Ago 2013)

Pues no tengo ni idea sr lobo, porque sanas lo entiende todo el mundo, pero en sazón, algo sazonado yo al menos lo entiendo como especiado, aliñado, salado, o algo así, y eso no corresponde con un virgen extra, que debe ser un zumo natural sin nada añadido. Supongo que lo que querrían decir sería lo del punto óptimo de madurez.

Decantar es un proceso natural por el cual, gracias a la gravedad, se diferencian distintos compuestos por su densidad. Centrifugar es acelerar la decantación, introduciendo una fuerza centrífuga mucho más alta que la gravedad para que el proceso sea más rápido.

Y lo de los recipientes, sí, es bastante más caro utilizar lata que pet. Piensa que si el aceite es el mismo, y lo conservas en condiciones adecuadas, a tí te da igual el envase pues lo importante es la conservación.


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 Ago 2013)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué significa obtener aceite de "aceitunas sanas y en sazón"?.
> 
> Al igual que algún otro forero, yo compraba las latas negras de Germán Baena en El Corte Inglés, que el año pasado estaban a 18,25 Euros los 5 litros. Ahora lo han subido a 25 Euros, por lo que hablé directamente con la cooperativa y me mandan a casa, el pedido mínimo es de una caja (4 garrafas de 5 litros) y sale a 18 Euros cada una más 5 Euros de gastos de envío (vivo en Málaga, en otras provincias puede que los portes sean algo más caros).
> 
> ...



He visitado algunas veces la almazara de Germán Baena, al igual que la de Núñez de Prado.

Mucho marketing y poca chicha.

La buena prensa de Baena en el aceite de oliva, le viene dada por la espectacular almazara de los Núñez de Prado, y la existencia de una variedad de olivos denominados "PICUDOS", que no "PICUALES", que dan un excepcional aceite.

La almazara de los Núñez de Prado, la antigua, que enseñan a las visitas, y ya no funciona (ojo, funciona la nueva), tenía un extractor de aceite parcial que se denominaba de Palacín o marqués de Acapulco. Eso en definitiva era un sistema que era capaz de obtener el aceite de oliva, ANTES DEL PRENSADO (o antes de la centrifugación).

El aceite que salía de ese artefacto, era lo que se denominaba FLOR DE ACEITE, O ACEITE OBTENIDO POR DECANTACIÓN NATURAL (de la masa).

Ese aceite es lo mejor de lo mejor, siempre y cuando, las aceitunas de donde procede la masa, estén sanas y en su sazón, que es lo mismo que decir, que estén en su estado óptimo de madurez.

La flor de aceite o aceite por decantación natural, ya no la trabaja nadie.

En la almazara de Germán Baena, tenían muchas líneas de molturación (para las picuales), y tan sólo una para las aceitunas de la variedad picuda.

Ese aceite tal cual, NO TE LO VENDEN, y se utiliza para mezclar con el picual. En la lata podrán decir misa sobre la variedad picuda, pero el aceite que comercializan es 90% picual y 10% picuda.

Diego: te aconsejo que un fin de semana lleves a tu mujer e hija a Baena, y visites la almazara de Núñez de Prado, antes estaba abierta siempre. Hoy es almazara, museo y salón de celebraciones.

A la hora de comer, hay un sitio que estaba muy bien, y se llamaba "El primero de la mañana", súper raciones de pescado y marisco a muy buen precio. El "fino" de Baena, es también muy interesante para degustar.


----------



## fenderman (17 Ago 2013)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> He visitado algunas veces la almazara de Germán Baena, al igual que la de Núñez de Prado.
> 
> Mucho marketing y poca chicha.
> 
> ...



Bueno, eso de a muy ben precio, vamos a dejarlo para cuando la oferta de los viernes . . . :XX: :XX: :XX: 

Yo compro la lata de 5 litros de german baena, que le llamamos la de "pata negra". 

A finales de noviembre-diciembre empiezan a vender unas botellas de aceite "en crudo" que es de un verde oscuro intenso, por supuesto en rama (sin filtrar), y de un sabor increíble; parece que estás comiendo "hierba". Os recomiendo que estéis al tanto pues vuelan de las tiendas. Eso sí, se oxida muy rápidamente y hay que consumirlo pronto una vez abierto. A mi me gusta la marca "caserio de hornerico". Paso con frecuencia por Baena.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Ago 2013)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> He visitado algunas veces la almazara de Germán Baena, al igual que la de Núñez de Prado.
> 
> Mucho marketing y poca chicha.
> 
> ...



¿Qué opinas de las marcas que tienen cierto reconocimiento por premios o catas, merecen la pena o son más marketing que otra cosa?. Por ejemplo, en el enlace de más abajo se mencionan a las marcas Castillo de Canena, Campoliva, Coop. Virgen de Zocueca, Aceites San Antonio, Monva, Coop. Nuestra Señora de los Remedios y Oro Bailén:

Los 7 magníficos de Jaén

La web de Castillo de Canena es porqueyolovalquismo extremo, la típica web que no cuenta nada pero que les debe haber costado una pasta, y por supuesto sin precios. Otro forero mencionaba la marca "Caserío de Hornerico", en su web venden los 5 litros de AOVE a 16 Euros en PET o a 17.5 en lata (Bienvenido a Almazara Gomez Cano - Almazara Gomez Cano - (Powered by CubeCart)). Oro Bailen vende la garrafa de 5l "gran selección" en su web a 22 Euros (Gran Selección 5 litros - Galgón 99 SL - Oro Bailén), ambos son precios muy razonables. Del "Mueloliva Picuda", otro con muchos premios a sus espaldas, no he encontrado precios pero parece ser bantante caro.

¿Hay alguna marca a precio razonable (máximo 5 Eur/l) y que a vuestro entender tenga una calidad muy por encima de la media? Los últimos 20 litros que compré (Germán Baena, lata negra) le han durado a mi familia 5 meses, no me importa pagar más por un aceite excelente pero ni quiero pagar el marketing de una marca ni el diseño de las botellitas que van a acabar en el contenedor.


----------



## jaleberry (18 Ago 2013)

Después de leer el tema, casualmente hoy he encontrado en Carrefour aceite de Nuñez de Prado y en la botella indica alguna de las cosas que comentáis: Flor de aceite (percolación). Indica que es un aceite ecológico y está numerado el envasado pero no indica si es mono o plurivarietal. Por último mi sorpresa está en el precio ya que lo venden a 3.75 los 500 ml. Me parece realmente barato para lo que se estila en estos tipos de aceite (ecológico, primera prensada, gourmet, etc). Ahora solo me queda probarlo y daros mi opinión.


----------



## tripack (19 Ago 2013)

¿Qué me decís de Sabioliva?


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Ago 2013)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna marca a precio razonable (máximo 5 Eur/l) y que a vuestro entender tenga una calidad muy por encima de la media? Los últimos 20 litros que compré (Germán Baena, lata negra) le han durado a mi familia 5 meses, no me importa pagar más por un aceite excelente pero ni quiero pagar el marketing de una marca ni el diseño de las botellitas que van a acabar en el contenedor.



Hombre Lobo, lógico es que te recomiende la mía, no? Luego una vez probado pues nos das tu opinión. Puedo afirmar que estoy por encima de la media en lo que a aceite se refiere, ahora no sé cuanto por encima. Desde luego este es un proyecto a largo plazo, que habrá que ir afianzando con el tiempo (si lo logramos) y obviamente esto hará mejorar aún más.

Alguno ha preguntado por sabioliva, es la marca de una cooperativa de mi pueblo, aceite de oliva directo de los productores, una marca de cooperativa sin más. Es el aceite picual normal de Jaén.


----------



## damnun_infectum (21 Ago 2013)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas de las marcas que tienen cierto reconocimiento por premios o catas, merecen la pena o son más marketing que otra cosa?. Por ejemplo, en el enlace de más abajo se mencionan a las marcas Castillo de Canena, Campoliva, Coop. Virgen de Zocueca, Aceites San Antonio, Monva, Coop. Nuestra Señora de los Remedios y Oro Bailén:
> 
> Los 7 magníficos de Jaén
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver,...probad el aceite de Diego, que el hombre se está dando el curro de aguantar y responder al personal, y luego opinad por el mismo medio.

Campoliva, o Megarejo, en Pegalajar (Jaén), hacen de los mejores aceites (no de España), sino del mundo. Los conozco personalmente desde hace muuuuchos años. Ahora bien, la calidad tiene un precio,...¡¡un gran precio!!.
Hoy por hoy, es el Joselito de los aceites.


----------



## damnun_infectum (21 Ago 2013)

Una de las hijas del propietario de Castillo de Canena, era o es, un cargo muy importante de Coca Cola, así que de marketing está muy puesta. No he probado ese aceite, y por tanto no puedo opinar.

Núñez de Prado, fue el decano de los aceites de calidad en España. Hoy ha sido ampliamente superado,...pero quien tuvo,...retuvo. No obstante, si tuviese que comprar aceite de calidad, lo haría directamente de la almazara, por la razón de que el aceite puede llevar mucho tiempo en las estanterías.

Mientras un picual, lo puedes tener años, sin alterarse, otras variedades más dulces, como la arbequina, aguantan poco tiempo. En las almazaras el aceite lo tienen en condiciones óptimas y con atmosfera inerte, pero una vez envasado el aceite, muchas veces lo perrean más de la cuenta, y luego pruebas una botella y te llevas una decepción, y no porque el aceite sea malo, sino porque llevaba mucho tiempo, y en no tan buenas condiciones de almacenaje.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 23:38 ----------




jaleberry dijo:


> Después de leer el tema, casualmente hoy he encontrado en Carrefour aceite de Nuñez de Prado y en la botella indica alguna de las cosas que comentáis: Flor de aceite (percolación). Indica que es un aceite ecológico y está numerado el envasado pero no indica si es mono o plurivarietal. Por último mi sorpresa está en el precio ya que lo venden a 3.75 los 500 ml. Me parece realmente barato para lo que se estila en estos tipos de aceite (ecológico, primera prensada, gourmet, etc). Ahora solo me queda probarlo y daros mi opinión.



No me consta que Núñez de Prado tenga un extractor parcial de aceite antes de pasar la masa al decánter.

En las visitas, al menos antes, la almazara nueva ni la ves. Te enseñan la vieja, que la tienen como un museo, y allí si hay un extractor parcial del tipo Marqués de Acapulco o Palacin.

Ni siquiera Castillo de Canena, o Melgarejo, por citar las dos más renombradas de Jaén, tienen ese sistema.

Cuando puedas nos das la nota de cata.


----------



## elnida (22 Ago 2013)

Buenas, aparte de agradecer toda la información del hilo a su autor, daré cuenta de mi sincera opinión acerca del aceite de Diego. Compré tres garrafas de 5 l y después de usarlo para tostadas, ensaladas y cocina he de decir que para el precio es adecuado , pero para mi gusto no me parece un aceite especial ni mucho menos, incluso no sé , algo "suave" en cuanto al sabor. He probado aceites "en supermercado" por un precio similar que me han gustado más, la verdad. Mi mujer comparte mi opinión también. De cualquier forma quizá tenga yo poco paladar para la cata del aceite o quizá disfrute más de sabores algo más fuertes, es sólo una opinión subjetiva, claro está. Sobre el proceso de compra, entrega , condiciones, etc, todo fenomenal.


----------



## damnun_infectum (23 Ago 2013)

elnida dijo:


> Buenas, aparte de agradecer toda la información del hilo a su autor, daré cuenta de mi sincera opinión acerca del aceite de Diego. Compré tres garrafas de 5 l y después de usarlo para tostadas, ensaladas y cocina he de decir que para el precio es adecuado , pero para mi gusto no me parece un aceite especial ni mucho menos, incluso no sé , algo "suave" en cuanto al sabor. He probado aceites "en supermercado" por un precio similar que me han gustado más, la verdad. Mi mujer comparte mi opinión también. De cualquier forma quizá tenga yo poco paladar para la cata del aceite o quizá disfrute más de sabores algo más fuertes, es sólo una opinión subjetiva, claro está. Sobre el proceso de compra, entrega , condiciones, etc, todo fenomenal.



Interesante aporte,...eso necesita respuesta Diego, tómalo como una crítica constructiva.

No obstante, tú que has hecho los cursos de cata,...¿podrías darnos la puntuación de cata, y las características organolépticas más destacadas...?.

Volviendo al tema del extractor parcial también denominado sistema Palacin o Marqués de Acapulco, os dejo una fotografía del susodicho sistema.

Ese sistema, vuelvo a repetir, se intercalaba entre el molino y la prensa, o entre la batidora y la prensa. Es un cilindro donde se depositaba la masa, normalmente ya batida, dentro del cilindro había unos pinchos o unos tacos que creo eran de caucho que pasaban por las ranuras del cilindro, y por donde cae el aceite antes de prensar o centrifugar. 

Así a ese aceite sin prensar ni centrifugar, se denomina "FLOR".

No he visto ninguna almazara moderna que disponga de este sistema, y solamente en las antiguas de prensa, en donde buscaban aceites muy especiales, había alguna. Yo creo que los que quedan, están de adorno.

La evolución lógica de esos anticuados sistemas, es el denominado Sinolea, en donde la extracción parcial se hace ahora mediante unas láminas de acero inoxidable, y puede ser ese el sistema que tenga montado Núñez de Prado.

Por supuesto esos aceites "en flor", son bastante superiores en calidad a los obtenidos en el proceso de prensado o centrifugado.

Antiguo sistema Marqúes de Acapulco:







Sinolea:







---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 12:47 ----------

Aquí os dejo un interesante artículo sobre el método Sinolea.

Por cierto, conozco perfectamente el aceite de L,Stornell de Veá. En un viaje a la Ampuria Brava o Empuriabrava, en un hotel a la entrada del puerto donde me dieron un sablazo del número 10 de 10, ese es el aceite que tenían, y está buenísimo. Lo ponían en las mesas en botellitas de 250cc. y en 15 días que estuve allí, ya me empezaron a mirar con mala cara de la cantidad de botellitas que cayeron:

El método Sinolea


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Ago 2013)

elnida dijo:


> Buenas, aparte de agradecer toda la información del hilo a su autor, daré cuenta de mi sincera opinión acerca del aceite de Diego. Compré tres garrafas de 5 l y después de usarlo para tostadas, ensaladas y cocina he de decir que para el precio es adecuado , pero para mi gusto no me parece un aceite especial ni mucho menos, incluso no sé , algo "suave" en cuanto al sabor. He probado aceites "en supermercado" por un precio similar que me han gustado más, la verdad. Mi mujer comparte mi opinión también. De cualquier forma quizá tenga yo poco paladar para la cata del aceite o quizá disfrute más de sabores algo más fuertes, es sólo una opinión subjetiva, claro está. Sobre el proceso de compra, entrega , condiciones, etc, todo fenomenal.



Agradezco tu sincera opinión, perdón por la tardanza, pero he estado unos días fuera, coincidiendo con las ferias del pueblo me suelo alejar unos días, no demasiados pues no nos podemos alejar demasiado del olivar, es un ser vivo y no entiende de vacaciones.

Nosotros en todo momento hemos intentado tener un aceite virgen extra que tenga una buena acogida, y eso obviamente tiene dos aspectos fundamentales. Por un lado el precio, como comentas, un precio competitivo que sirva a cualquier bolsillo, que no sea elitista y que nos permita obtener un beneficio lógico, no disparado ni inflado sin motivo. El otro aspecto es el del sabor, para este necesitamos un aceite digamos centrado, que no se encuentre en extremos, pues no gustan a todo el mundo. En el caso de la cata, como he explicado otras veces, se valoran tres aspectos, frutado, amargo y picante. Con respecto al amargo y al picante, valores típicos de nuestra variedad picual, entendemos que lo lógico es que no sean demasiado marcados, pues no gustan a todos, y el frutado, en esta cosecha en concreto, no es demasiado marcado por las condiciones de la propia cosecha. Con cualquiera que hables sobre el temas, además de destacar que la cosecha ha sido muy mala en cantidad, te dirá que por las condiciones excepcionales en las que se ha producido, ha costado muchísimo obtener aceites por las cantidades que se recolectaban y las condiciones de estos.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 18:28 ----------

También he de decir, que el hecho de que califiques de fenomenal tanto el precio, como el proceso de compra, entrega y demás es un motivo de alegría. Nos indica que estamos haciendo las cosas bien. Aunque por supuesto intentaremos mejorar campaña a campaña.


----------



## elnida (28 Ago 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Agradezco tu sincera opinión, perdón por la tardanza, pero he estado unos días fuera, coincidiendo con las ferias del pueblo me suelo alejar unos días, no demasiados pues no nos podemos alejar demasiado del olivar, es un ser vivo y no entiende de vacaciones.
> 
> Nosotros en todo momento hemos intentado tener un aceite virgen extra que tenga una buena acogida, y eso obviamente tiene dos aspectos fundamentales. Por un lado el precio, como comentas, un precio competitivo que sirva a cualquier bolsillo, que no sea elitista y que nos permita obtener un beneficio lógico, no disparado ni inflado sin motivo. El otro aspecto es el del sabor, para este necesitamos un aceite digamos centrado, que no se encuentre en extremos, pues no gustan a todo el mundo. En el caso de la cata, como he explicado otras veces, se valoran tres aspectos, frutado, amargo y picante. Con respecto al amargo y al picante, valores típicos de nuestra variedad picual, entendemos que lo lógico es que no sean demasiado marcados, pues no gustan a todos, y el frutado, en esta cosecha en concreto, no es demasiado marcado por las condiciones de la propia cosecha. Con cualquiera que hables sobre el temas, además de destacar que la cosecha ha sido muy mala en cantidad, te dirá que por las condiciones excepcionales en las que se ha producido, ha costado muchísimo obtener aceites por las cantidades que se recolectaban y las condiciones de estos.
> 
> ...



entiendo perfectamente el argumento, ánimo , suerte con la próxima cosecha y a seguir con la tarea!


----------



## eloy_85 (28 Ago 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> recoleccion mecanizada paraguas | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata



supongo que admites sugerencias.. un fondito de guitarra española en lugar de la guiri no le vendría mal al video, un saludo


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Ago 2013)

elnida dijo:


> entiendo perfectamente el argumento, ánimo , suerte con la próxima cosecha y a seguir con la tarea!



Te animo a que repitas, igual en la próxima te sorprendemos. De todas formas, tratar directamente con el productor tiene sus ventajas, creo yo, podemos para la próxima enviarte por ejemplo en una caja de botellas de las pequeñas, distintos aceites que tengamos, ya sé que es un formato más caro, pero siendo de las pequeñas, te etiqueto el aceite, la fecha y demás, y si hay alguno que te guste más, podemos luego envasarte un par de cajas o las que quieras de ese tipo.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 21:33 ----------




eloy_85 dijo:


> supongo que admites sugerencias.. un fondito de guitarra española en lugar de la guiri no le vendría mal al video, un saludo



Por supuesto que admito sugerencias. El caso es que eso en concreto lo hizo mi hermano, que tiene 7 años menos, 26 para ser más exactos y claro, tiene otros gustos musicales. El caso es que a mi no me disgustó la canción, otra cosa es que pegue con el tema. Pero la única que pega es el 'aceituneros de Jaén' y ya está muy trillado.


----------



## dav_vader (31 Ago 2013)

Después de mi primera compra del aceite de Diego Almazán, aquí va mi crítica:

Los "catadores" han sido mis padres, los dos por encima de los 65 años, de los que siempre andan diciendo que si los tomates no saben como antes, que si ya no hace frio como antes, que si antes se trabajaba más.... nada nuevo en personas de su edad.

Me han calificado el aceite como muy, muy bueno. Lo han definido como aceite de los de antes. ( En mi casa hemos consumido oliva virgen extra toda la vida y para todo, excepto la mayonesa que la hace mi madre con girasol. Hemos comprado aceite de oliva en cooperativas de málaga de cuando uno se llevaba sus propias garrafas y te las llenaban con surtidor. Amigos y compañeros de mis padres eran socios cooperativistas, así que algo de criterio tienen).

La "cata" la han realizado en crudo, con pan de pueblo, quedando pendiente la prueba final de huevos fritos con ajo.

Por el lado que me toca a mí, hasta octubre no podre ir a casa a probarlo, pero confío ciegamente en la opinión de mis padres. La compra, el pago, el transporte ha sido muy correcto y rápido, nada que envidiar a Amazon.

Pienso que este aceite hay que verlo como lo que es. Un buen aceite para consumo diario y de una variedad de aceituna que aguanta muy bien las altas temperaturas y tiene un sabor caracteristicos. Por mi parte no creo que, ni quiero, que sea un aceite de gourmet ( con todo lo que conlleva) así que su precio me parece muy correcto y con una gran relación calidad/precio. 

Agradecer a Diego su tiempo y explicaciones y aprovecho por felicitarle por el producto que vende y la sinceridad con la que escribe en el foro.


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Sep 2013)

No se imagina dav vader la felicidad que produce un mensaje como el suyo. Después de tanto tiempo invertido, la lentitud de los procesos burocráticos en España es desesperante, el dinero y el trabajo empleados y demás, escuchar un comentario positivo es muy agradable. Sobre todo ayuda a seguir y a esforzarse aún más.

Entiendo, y así quiero que llegue a todos, que con el tiempo, con la mayor experiencia y sobre todo con el aumento del volumen de ventas, sin duda intentaremos mejorar en todo lo posible. De hecho, sin haber llegado ya a la recolección, estamos seguros que la próxima cosecha tendremos un virgen extra mejor, cosa por otro lado normal, pues las condiciones de la pasada cosecha fueron realmente duras para conseguir lo que buscábamos.


----------



## Robin Hood (8 Sep 2013)

Hola Diego,

recientemente he realizado un pedido y quiero comentarte que estoy muy satisfecho con el proceso de compra y la calidad del producto

- El envío llegó en poco más de 24 horas tras realizar el pedido y en perfectas condiciones
- El aceite está muy rico, notablemente diferente; se nota que no es el típico de supermercado

De precio con los envíos y demás es cierto que sale algo más caro que en el super, pero creo que la calidad más que justifica la diferencia.

Algunos vecinos lo han probado y les ha gustado mucho. A ver si se animan a pedir también

Un placer y hasta el próximo pedido


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Sep 2013)

Robin Hood dijo:


> Hola Diego,
> 
> recientemente he realizado un pedido y quiero comentarte que estoy muy satisfecho con el proceso de compra y la calidad del producto
> 
> ...



Me alegra mucho que te haya gustado, y que estés satisfecho con todo. El proceso de compra intentamos que fuese lo más ágil posible, siempre resulta un poco incordioso por el hecho de tener que introducir los datos, pero es lógico pues hay que saber quien compra y donde enviar ese aceite. Supongo que en los siguientes pedidos, al estar ya registrado será aún más fácil. El tiempo de envío varía sobre todo en función de la forma de pago elegida. Pay pal es lo más rápido, la transferencia es la forma más lenta, y el contra reembolso lo más caro por el sobrecoste que impone la empresa de reparto. Luego varía según entre el pedido, ha habido veces que ha entrado el viernes a última hora, y la empresa ya no ha recogido hasta el lunes, con lo cual al cliente le habrá llegado como poco el martes.

Respecto a tus vecinos, ojalá se animen, te apunto que los portes son más baratos para mayor cantidad, e incluso gratuitos si se superan los 400 euros de pedido, te lo comento porque igual si juntas varios os interesa.

Y con respecto al aceite, pues comentar que por nosotros no va a quedar, os garantizo que la próxima campaña será mejor, y así sucesivamente, porque entre todos vais aportando puntos de vista y detalles que iremos teniendo en cuenta.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 17:29 ----------

Ahora estamos con la poda de verano, en realidad, nosotros en nuestros olivares ya la hicimos hace unos días, pero somos agricultores, varios hermanos jóvenes, y no podemos permitirnos parar. Así que también trabajamos para ajenos, de esos olivares ajenos son las fotos de la galería que os invito a mirar, pues la verdad es que nuestra plantación no tiene ese trabajazo.
Como os digo, realicé esas fotos hace unos días trabajando para otra persona, y hemos hecho una nueva entrada al blog explicando este trabajo de septiembre. Os dejo el enlace: La poda de verano del olivo | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Con la llegada del otoño, se produce en el olivar la fase conocida como 'endurecimiento de hueso', es la última ya antes de la maduración del fruto, por tanto, ya sólo quedan los trabajos de preparación para la recolección, y pronto llegará la nueva cosecha.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Sep 2013)

Robin Hood dijo:


> Hola Diego,
> 
> recientemente he realizado un pedido y quiero comentarte que estoy muy satisfecho con el proceso de compra y la calidad del producto
> 
> ...



No se debería comprar aceites de supermercados de grandes marcas, suelen ser lo peor, he probado muchos aceites de distintas almazaras, en plástico , lata etc, y siempre me han parecido mejor por sabor, rendimiento en cocina,etc que los de grandes marcas (algunos de dudosa procedencia¿será de oliva de verdad? ¿serán españoles? y por lo que más queráis, no compréis jamás aceite refinado, es una bazofia.


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Sep 2013)

A ver Ulises, lo que ocurre con las grandes marcas, es muy sencillo. Ponen en las estanterías de muchos supermercados litros y litros de aceite de oliva, o aceite de oliva virgen o virgen extra. Para conseguir esos litros han de comprar ingentes cantidades de aceite de muy diversa procedencia, España, Tunez, Marruecos, etc, lo traen en grandes barcos, lo mezclan y remezclan hasta conseguir un aceite homogéneo, que ha de ser igual para un super de Lugo o de Cádiz, e igual en enero que en noviembre.

La procedencia ya te digo que es de diversos países, y el origen la verdad es que los olivicultores no lo tenemos muy claro. Se rumorea que introducen porcentajes de girasol u otros más baratos, pero no se ha demostrado, es una leyenda urbana, aunque viendo como casi lo regalan en algunas promociones...

Nosotros, justo lo contrario, es una añada, un aceite de cosechero, virgen extra exprimido directo de la aceituna, y obviamente eso implica algunos inconvenientes, como puede ser que este año, el aceite tenga unas notas, unos olores, provenientes de las circustancias climáticas, que el año que viene sean otros. Aunque no puede variar demasiado, pues al fin y al cabo es sólo zumo de aceitunas. Cuando en casa exprimís naranjas, el zumo no siempre sabe igual.


----------



## Lorrain73 (16 Sep 2013)

Gracias Diego por tu información. Estoy aprendiendo de aceite que no veas la fardada que me he pegado explicando lo del aceite lampante.

Yo soy consumidor de tu aceite (lo pidió mi mujer). Mi calificación, como consumidor no como experto, es que es muy buen aceite. Con un gran sabor. Cuando haces una mayonesa con él hay que tener cuidado de echar poco porque le da un sabor muy fuerte (a mi personalmente me gusta) que puede cubrir el de los alimentos.

Sólo quiero insistir en que ojalá perdure la calidad y la garantía de que conseguimos un producto sin adulteraciones.

Saludos

P.D.: El primer pedido que te hice fue anulado porque, al hacer una prueba de compra en tu web, puse un teléfono inventado y luego se me olvidó rectificarlo (lo siento).


----------



## Candilejas (16 Sep 2013)

Si quisiera hacer un pedido...¿sería a través del enlace de agroterra?

Edito porque ya encontré la web.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Sep 2013)

Lorrain, te puedo asegurar que la garantía perdurará mientras perdure la marca, pues lo que nos ha llevado a dar este paso, no sin problemas, ha sido precisamente eso, dar a la gente la posibilidad de consumir directo del campo, con la garantía del agricultor, en este caso la nuestra. Si has echado un vistazo a la web verás que está todo a la vista, las fincas, las personas que las trabajamos (aún no me he decidido a poner nuestras fotos como retrato porque no me gusta, pero estamos en las fotos de campo), en el blog aparecen los trabajos que vamos realizando.

Respecto a la calidad, la idea es que mejore año a año, conforme mejore nuestra experiencia, y también conforme vayamos recorriendo los pasos que nos hemos propuesto dar.

A todos los que nos gusta aprender, este mundillo del aceite nos sirve para eso, y porque sólo has leído, espero que algún día puedas pasarte por aquí, visites las fincas y hagamos una sesión de cata, entonces sí que verás.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Sep 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> A ver Ulises, lo que ocurre con las grandes marcas, es muy sencillo. Ponen en las estanterías de muchos supermercados litros y litros de aceite de oliva, o aceite de oliva virgen o virgen extra. Para conseguir esos litros han de comprar ingentes cantidades de aceite de muy diversa procedencia, España, Tunez, Marruecos, etc, lo traen en grandes barcos, lo mezclan y remezclan hasta conseguir un aceite homogéneo, que ha de ser igual para un super de Lugo o de Cádiz, e igual en enero que en noviembre.
> 
> La procedencia ya te digo que es de diversos países, y el origen la verdad es que los olivicultores no lo tenemos muy claro. Se rumorea que introducen porcentajes de girasol u otros más baratos, pero no se ha demostrado, es una leyenda urbana, aunque viendo como casi lo regalan en algunas promociones...
> 
> Nosotros, justo lo contrario, es una añada, un aceite de cosechero, virgen extra exprimido directo de la aceituna, y obviamente eso implica algunos inconvenientes, como puede ser que este año, el aceite tenga unas notas, unos olores, provenientes de las circustancias climáticas, que el año que viene sean otros. Aunque no puede variar demasiado, pues al fin y al cabo es sólo zumo de aceitunas. Cuando en casa exprimís naranjas, el zumo no siempre sabe igual.



Se de muy buena tinta, (las inspecciones de la Junta no hacen nada al respecto), que hay envasadores que no son trigo limpio para nada. 
Una pena con los buenos aceites que tenemos.


----------



## Gnomo (17 Sep 2013)

Hola, estoy mirando de hacer un pedido a Diego, si hay alguien de BCN ciudad interesado en probar este aceite y compartir el pedido que me diga algo.


----------



## Candilejas (17 Sep 2013)

La verdad es que tiene que ser mejor que el que se compra por ahí. Pero sale caro, no tanto por el precio del aceite en sí, que me parece bien, sino por el transporte.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Sep 2013)

Candilejas dijo:


> La verdad es que tiene que ser mejor que el que se compra por ahí. Pero sale caro, no tanto por el precio del aceite en sí, que me parece bien, sino por el transporte.



No creo que sea tan caro, a día de hoy, hay on line http://www.carrefouronline.carrefour.es/alimentacion/SubHomeExt.aspx?itemMarcado=cat1350004 
'aceites de oliva' a secas, espero que ya conozcáis la diferencia, en el super a precios parecidos o superiores. Estamos hablando de un virgen extra directo del campo, candilejas, zumo de aceitunas, es verdad que añadiendo el precio del envío sube algo, pero hablamos que para una caja, lo más caro, pues en envíos superiores el precio desciende, el envío supone medio euro por litro más o menos. Desde luego está más que justificado.

Te propongo que lo veas de esta forma, teniendo en cuenta el consumo medio per cápita en España, ese medio euro de diferencia te supone unos 6 euros anuales, al año no es para tanto, es lo que vale una entrada de cine, o un paquete de tabaco. Y la diferencia de un aceite al otro sí que lo es.


----------



## ElFarySeo (21 Sep 2013)

Yo tengo recien empezada una lata de Baena lata negra, sin filtrar.
Como lo compararías con el tuyo?


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Sep 2013)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Yo tengo recien empezada una lata de Baena lata negra, sin filtrar.
> Como lo compararías con el tuyo?



Faryseo, no tengo el gusto de haber probado ese aceite, y no puedo compararlo por tanto. Cada día es mayor el esmero por la calidad, seguro que es un gran aceite virgen extra. Por cierto, ¿de qué variedad es?

---------- Post added 22-sep-2013 at 10:50 ----------

Hoy he estado leyendo un artículo en la revista de Asaja de Jaén sobre un estudio que demuestra mejoras en la salud cognitiva en pacientes de edad gracias al consumo de aceite de oliva virgen extra. El caso es que es una revista minoritaria, y he decidido trasladarlo al blog. Os dejo el enlace:

El aceite de oliva virgen extra ayuda a prevenir el deterioro mental en la vejez. | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Para los que no queráis leerlo entero, es un estudio de la Universidad de Navarra vinculando mejoras en la salud del cerebro en la vejez con el consumo de dieta mediterránea rica en aceite de oliva virgen extra.


----------



## fenderman (24 Sep 2013)

Hace una semana compré en tienda este "pata negra", de german baena, 18 euros la lata; justo lo que pone en la web.







A mi me encanta.

Lata Aceite Oliva Virgen Extra (lata negra) 5 litros

Y en cuanto empiecen a molturar aceitunas este año, al mes suele haber en las tiendas aceite de excelente calidad, que se te caen las lágrimas cuando lo pruebas; parece que estás comiendo hierba.... :baba::baba::baba: Esta marca es una de las que lo envasa:

http://aceitedebaena.com/tienda/images/source/aceite_250_004.jpg


----------



## Tendero (25 Sep 2013)

Hola Diego, 
Interesantisima aportación, 
Una pregunta de bisnes, 
Estoy buscando un virgen extra , con precio competitivo, pero que no este manipulado tipo grandes envasadoras, un aceite virgen extra honrado,pero si que puedan llegar a sumistrar hasta un millon de litros/año, no digo que vaya a hacer un millon de litros, si no que tengan capacidad de poder hacerlo,
A que tipo de empresas te dirigirias? Me puedes poner un ejemplo?
Un saludo


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Sep 2013)

Tendero, un millón de litros son muchos litros, para que te hagas a la idea, entre 5 y 8 millones de kilos de aceituna. Y obtener esa cantidad de virgen extra es complicado, ten en cuenta que mucho del aceite que se recoge en el campo no es virgen extra.

Por eso las grandes marcas y distribuidoras compran a unos y otros, luego mezclan unos con otros, con refinados y demás hasta obtener el patrón de consumo al que tienen habituados a sus clientes.

Podrías preguntar a las grandes cooperativas de Jaén, hay en todos los pueblos, pero ya te advierto que después de los palos recibidos, ellos no venden hasta que el dinero está en el banco.


----------



## Tendero (26 Sep 2013)

Hola Diego, gracias, no sabia que parte de la oliva recogida, no sirve para virgen extra, te refieres a la que cae al suelo..?


----------



## zulu (26 Sep 2013)

Ya tengo el nuevo pedido hecho, y me he llevado la sorpresa de que hay envase de 2 litros, lo cual me viene fenomenal, ya que para tener en la cocina el envase de 2 litros es estupendo. He pedido una caja de 2 litros y otra de 5 para ir rellenando.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Sep 2013)

Tendero dijo:


> Hola Diego, gracias, no sabia que parte de la oliva recogida, no sirve para virgen extra, te refieres a la que cae al suelo..?



No sólo la que cae al suelo tendero, piensa que para el virgen extra se usa la mejor, en su mejor momento. Durante la recogida, que es larga, hay momentos buenos y otros peores, hay fruta dañada, aceituna con problemas de frío, por ejemplo, o de plagas.


----------



## ElFarySeo (27 Sep 2013)

Diego, y que opinion te merece un aceite sin filtrar como el de Baena y uno filtrado como el tuyo?


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Sep 2013)

A ver, las diferencias entre un aceite y otro no son el filtrado. Estoy seguro de que ambos serán buenos, del mio estoy seguro, y del otro no tengo porqué dudar. Las diferencias que haya entre ambos serán sobre todo causadas por las variedades de aceituna de la que proceden, de la diferencia de cultivar y de elaborar. También son notables las diferencias que produce la época de recolección.

Respecto al filtrado, es una moda que viene y va, ahora sí, ahora no. Si un zumo de naranja es bueno, de buena fruta y hecho con esmero, es bueno con pulpa o sin ella, la diferencia está en que a tí te puede gustar encontrarte esos trocitos de fruta, y yo puedo preferir que sea sólo líquido. En el caso del aceite es igual, hay quien lo prefiere absolutamente limpio y brillante, filtrado vamos, y hay quien lo prefiere más empañado y espeso, sin filtrar. Pero las diferencias entre ambos, si proceden del mismo fruto, son mínimas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Oct 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/olivardeplata

Os invito a todos a descubrir el por qué el aceite de oliva ayuda a proteger el cerebro.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2013 at 19:07 ----------

Después de leerlo he de decir que no dice nada, sólo los datos de un estudio realizado en Francia, pero sin entrar en detalles.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Oct 2013)

En esta nueva entrada al blog he cortado y pegado un texto de otro, de otra en realidad, pero he de decir que con su consentimiento. Os dejo el enlace. Me ha parecido genial por la explicación tan buena, amena y visual sobre todo del colesterol.

Colesterol y triglicéridos: beneficios y riesgos. | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Nov 2013)

Llevaros hasta vuestra casa las diferencias entre los distintos aceites vírgenes extra según su variedad sería complicado, pero podemos enseñaros las diferencias visuales. No voy a entra a valorar los distintos aceites, como todos sabéis no soy imparcial, pues cultivo una variedad nuestra, propia de Jaén. Pero si puedo compartir con vosotros las diferencias que se observan a simple vista.

Hoy he hecho unas fotos en el olivar, nosotros cultivamos Picual, pero en ciertas zonas tenemos algún olivo de distinta variedad, unas veces porque hemos decidido así, otras simplemente porque en el vivero se ha colado alguno distinto. Hoy os enseño unas fotos que he hecho a unos olivos de la variedad italiana Frantoio, llama la atención sobre todo sus diferentes estados de maduración, más temprana la variedad italiana, y también la diferente forma de sus frutos.
Diferencias entre variedades | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


----------



## reydmus (10 Nov 2013)

Un par de dudas:

¿Hay vale descuento para burbujos? La verdad seria un detalle para probar la pagina.

Dado que el aceite es un producto delicado ¿Que pasa si llega alguna botella deteriorada? Es que compro bastante online y alguna vez me ha pasado que llegue algun pedido mal por los golpes en el transporte.


----------



## zulu (10 Nov 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> Un par de dudas:
> 
> ¿Hay vale descuento para burbujos? La verdad seria un detalle para probar la pagina.
> 
> Dado que el aceite es un producto delicado ¿Que pasa si llega alguna botella deteriorada? Es que compro bastante online y alguna vez me ha pasado que llegue algun pedido mal por los golpes en el transporte.



Yo hasta ahora he hecho tres pedidos y de lujo. No es barato, pero es un muy buen aceite. Y no, no me llevo comisión ni Diego se marca un detalle con los foreros :-( aunque creo que hay algún tipo de bonificación según vas haciendo pedidos, algo como un sistema de puntos, pero era tan escasa que ni me acuerdo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Nov 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> Un par de dudas:
> 
> ¿Hay vale descuento para burbujos? La verdad seria un detalle para probar la pagina.
> 
> Dado que el aceite es un producto delicado ¿Que pasa si llega alguna botella deteriorada? Es que compro bastante online y alguna vez me ha pasado que llegue algun pedido mal por los golpes en el transporte.



Reydmus, no tenemos nada especial para burbujos, como tu nos llamas, sí que tenemos dos cosillas para clientes, por un lado tenemos portes gratis a partir de cierta cantidad, ya se que para empezar eso no te sirve, pero es útil para algunos amigos que ya están pidiendo cajas para familiares y amigos, hacen el pedido en conjunto y se ahorran el transporte. Por otro lado tenemos puntos de fidelización, es un vale que se traduce en un descuento para futuras compras. Unidos son muy útiles, por ejemplo, el último pedido a Barcelona lo encabezó una persona que, a cambio de distribuir luego esas cajas a sus amigos, hizo el pedido unitario, 29 cajas, les sale el pedido gratis y él acumula puntos para futuras compras, en este caso, ya tenía de antes acumulados, y le salió una gratis, que supongo sería para él.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 00:13 ----------




zulu dijo:


> Yo hasta ahora he hecho tres pedidos y de lujo. No es barato, pero es un muy buen aceite. Y no, no me llevo comisión ni Diego se marca un detalle con los foreros :-( aunque creo que hay algún tipo de bonificación según vas haciendo pedidos, algo como un sistema de puntos, pero era tan escasa que ni me acuerdo.



Respecto al deterioro, todos los pedidos van cubiertos con un seguro, por tanto, ante algún problema no ha más que reponer la mercancía, el seguro cubre los costes. Aunque la verdad es que sólo una vez, en un pedido a Pontevedra de dos cajas, una resultó dañada. En este caso era mujer, se quedó con la caja buena, y al cabo de unos días le hicimos llegar la otra.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Nov 2013)

Tenemos la suerte de disfrutar de una variedad maravillosa, la Picual, pero también es cierto que es una suerte contar con la enorme cantidad de variedades distintas de olivos. Picual es la variedad más cultivada del mundo, y es la variedad estrella de Jaén, la tierra del olivo por excelencia, eso no quita que hay mucho por disfrutar.

No voy a entrar a valorar los gustos de cada uno en cada variedad, porque eso es precisamente una decisión individual. Hay variedades más suaves, más picantes, mas fuertes, más tranquilas, como gustos hay. Y luego están los coupages, mezclas de distintas variedades en proporciones variables. Yo particularmente no soy amigo de coupages, porque normalmente quienes mezclan lo hacen para enmascarar, casi nunca se mezclan dos aceites excepcionales, y normalmente las mezclas se hacen más por motivos comerciales que para agradar al consumidor. Por ejemplo, se suele acompañar a la variedad arbequina con picual, mucho más estable, para que el aceite dure más y poder alargar su fecha de consumo preferente (que no caducidad). Resulta por tanto un aceite cuyo fin es beneficiar al vendedor, no al consumidor, pues con la mezcla se pierde la suavidad del arbequino, y se maquilla la potencia del picual, es resultado es un aceite que no es carne ni pescado, ni chicha ni limoná.

Luego las diferencias químicas son para los laboratorios, que si una variedad tiene más oléico, que si otra tiene más polifenoles, más estabilidad, etc... Particularmente adoro nuestra variedad, porque suele estar siempre entre las primeras, pero no os quiero aburrir con esas cosas. 

Lo que quería mostrar en el post que os puse antes, de la web de Olivar de Plata, son las diferencias que todos vemos. Que hay variedades que maduran antes, como frantoio, y otras muy tardías, como hojiblanca, que varían sus formas, y sus tamaños, tanto del árbol en sí, como de las hojas y los frutos. Y por tanto ofrecen aceites distintos que merece la pena conocer. Que la generalización 'aceite de oliva' a secas está muy vista, que hay un mundo por descubrir, lleno de vírgenes extras con distintas cualidades, animaos.

Otro día, ampliaré el blog de la página, si me acuerdo, cogeré frutos de todas las variedades que pueda encontrar en nuestra explotación, son todas minoría, algunas incluso un sólo olivo, y haré una foto con hojas y frutos para que veáis las diferencias. Si mal no recuerdo, además de picual, tenemos algún hojiblanco, también hay manzanilla y gordal, frantoio, cornezuelo y también creo que tenemos un picudo y un royal de cazorla.


----------



## dav_vader (11 Nov 2013)

Diego, ¿Cómo va la cosecha de este año?, ¿Estáis ya recogiendo?, ¿Cuándo estará listo el aceite de esta cosecha?

Un saludo


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Nov 2013)

Pues ya estamos con los preparativos Dav, hoy mismo hemos estado cambiando el aceite a la telescópica que lleva el paraguas, y los filtros. En unos días ya estaremos en plena recolección, daré cuenta de ello por aquí, y colgaré algunas fotos para que nos veáis en plena faena.

Para el aceite de nueva cosecha habrá que esperar un poco más. Como sabéis todos ya, el mismo primer día que recojamos ya tendremos aceite virgen extra, pues nosotros no atrojamos, se moltura todo el mismo día de recogida. Pero lo prudente es esperar unos días, que decante algo, para una vez decantado filtrar ya y envasar. De todas formas, este año quisiera dar la posibilidad de para quien quiera, envasar algo sin filtrar.

Y aquellos que queráis probarlo recién sacado, podemos envasar algo recien exprimido, sería a petición expresa, pero tenéis que tener claro que la decantación se va a producir en la botella, y por tanto en el fondo del envase os encontraréis los posos de esa decantación, los turbios los llamamos.


----------



## SEVEN (14 Nov 2013)

Aupa Diego,

Acabo de caer en el hilo del que solo he leido un par de páginas. Me logeo para agradecerte tu inciativa y aportación al foro. Intentaré repasar el hilo y pasaré gustoso a mirar en vuestra web. 

Agur


----------



## ax% (16 Nov 2013)

Algún libro sobre catas de aceite? O ya iria bien alguna web donde conocer la terminología al uso para las catas de aceite... algo así como las que se utilizan para lo del vino..


----------



## coti1977 (16 Nov 2013)

Buen hilo, soy un fan del virgen extra, por ello me empaparé el hilo para aprender... Saludos.

Samsung mobile (Tapatalk)


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Nov 2013)

ax% dijo:


> Algún libro sobre catas de aceite? O ya iria bien alguna web donde conocer la terminología al uso para las catas de aceite... algo así como las que se utilizan para lo del vino..



Yo te recomendaría 'Manual de cata y maridaje del aceite de oliva' de Marino Uceda y Mª Paz Aguilera, es ameno y sencillo de leer, y además he tenido la suerte de recibir clase de ambos. Y lo de la web lo apunto, porque sería más que interesante. En la nuestra puedes encontrar este apartado:

Cata | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Y seguro que hay más cosas de cata, pero ahora mismo tendría que pararme a buscarlas.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2013 at 15:49 ----------




police dijo:


> hola diego, perdona la pregunta por si no es opotuna, me gustaria saber en que se diferencia un aceite como el vuestro (entiendo que mas o menos artesanal) a un virgen extra que se puede comprar en cualquier centro comercial.
> no nombro marcas ya que todos las conocemos.
> 
> gracias de antemano.



Police, no es inoportuna para nada. A ver, aceptando que ambos sean vírgenes extra, que cumplan los requisitos que marca la normativa para virgen extra (yo te puedo garantizar que el nuestro lo es). La diferencia más significativa sería la homogeneidad de las partidas, de las cosechas, de las añadas si usamos términos relacionados con el vino. Te explico.

Nosotros tenemos nuestra propia cosecha, limitada, y disponemos por tanto del virgen extra del año, de la cosecha, y es un producto vivo que depende del año, de la climatología, etc... Y como tal lo envasamos, cuando te lo llevas a casa sabes que es el zumo de nuestras aceitunas, con lo que ello conlleva, tanto positivo como negativo. En el caso de las grandes marcas tienen un producto que está digamos dirigido o tipificado para un consumidor, y no pueden permitirse que ese producto varíe de un año a otro, por lo tanto, usan mezclas y pruebas de laboratorio hasta encontrar el patrón que usan año a año. Ojo, esto no es malo ni negativo (siempre que se mezclen aceites de oliva vírgenes extra, si se usan otros ya no es legal).

A ver cómo te explico, nuestra variedad se llama Picual, y tiene unos aceites extras con carácter, sobre todo en verde con marcado sabor amargo y picante, y un frutado siempre tirando a verde hoja y madera. Dentro de eso, estos matices varían de un año a otro, por ejemplo, en años muy lluviosos el amargor decrece. Y varían según la finca, tenemos en la web un apartado donde explicamos las características de nuestras fincas, siendo todas en la misma zona, no distan de si más de 10 kms, producen aceites distintos según su orientación o su suelo. Esto es lo que te encuentras en nuestro caso. En el caso de las grandes marcas, su aceite está definido por un patrón que saben que es admitido por su clientela, y buscan ese patrón. Si usan en su aceite un 50% de una variedad (esto es un ejemplo, no tengo datos objetivos) y ese año esa variedad tiene un punto que no les gusta, pues usan un 30% y añaden otro 20% de otra zona, o de otra variedad, o de otro país. Pues tienen esa capacidad.

Espero haberte ayudado, perdona por el tocho.


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Nov 2013)

Hemos trabajado estos días en una nueva plantación de olivar, os dejo el enlace al blog por si alguno estáis interesado en saber cómo se hace. O igual alguno tenéis tierra y queréis empezar a ser olivareros. No?

Plantar un olivo paso a paso | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Ya en serio, si algun terrateniente ronda por aquí y quiere poner tierra de olivar, que me avise.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Nov 2013)

Ya estamos recogiendo aceituna, hemos empezado hoy. En unos días tendremos virgen extra Olivar de Plata de esta nueva cosecha. Me habéis preguntado varios por las diferencias, aunque me queda consultarlo con mis hermanos, es muy posible que rebajemos el precio de la cosecha pasada, para eliminar el almacenado, aunque es muy poco el que queda. Cuando tengamos aceite de esta nueva campaña lo haremos saber en la tienda, así quien quiera podrá elegir uno u otro. 
Lo que estoy barajando, es la posibilidad de, ante quienes no quieran varias cajas, y quieran compararlos, mezclar en una caja garrafas de una y otra cosecha, pero eso tendréis que decírmelo antes porque no va a ser lo usual.
Os dejo la entrada nueva al blog, con fotos. Y os he hecho la presentación de la familia, aunque no se ven demasiado bien. Tendremos que hacer una foto familiar decente.
Ya estamos en recolección. | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


----------



## Gianni (18 Nov 2013)

Pillo sitió para que no se me olvide leerme todo.

Muchas gracias por las aportaciones, en especial a Diego.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Nov 2013)

Mirad que color tiene¡¡¡¡¡

Parece que no se ve, sigo siendo un inútil en esto de poner fotos, os dejo el enlace del albúm del facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.542869462448867.1073741833.352939034775245&type=1

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 20:45 ----------

Quería que vieseis una foto que hay movida sin flash donde se ve su color.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 21:17 ----------

Aquí tenéis toda la información sobre el virgen extra de Olivar de Plata de esta nueva cosecha. Un saludo y gracias a todos por la atención.

Olivar de Plata virgen extra. Campaña 2013/14 | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


----------



## dav_vader (22 Nov 2013)

Diego, por curiosidad, ¿Sigue siendo toda la maquinaria italiana? 

La primera vez que visite un molino, hace 20 años en Villanueva del Rosario (Málaga), toda la maquinaria dentro de la cooperativa era italiana. Cosa que me sorprendió, se supone que somos el mayor productor de aceite.

Un saludo,

David


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Nov 2013)

Bueno, lo de la maquinaria italiana no es raro, el mayor productor del mundo somos nosotros, pero los que más comercializan son ellos. Lo más raro es que por ejemplo, gea wesfalia o hiller son alemanas, y allí no hay ni un olivo.


----------



## ElFarySeo (26 Nov 2013)

tenemos precios especiales en el foro?


----------



## dav_vader (27 Nov 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, lo de la maquinaria italiana no es raro, el mayor productor del mundo somos nosotros, pero los que más comercializan son ellos. Lo más raro es que por ejemplo, gea wesfalia o hiller son alemanas, y allí no hay ni un olivo.



Ya me lo imaginaba. Supongo que algún día nos pondremos las pilas en eso.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Nov 2013)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> tenemos precios especiales en el foro?



Por ahora no, trato a todo el mundo por igual, pero de tanto pedirlo igual hay que hacer algo con los burbujos. Pronto os comentaré algo.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 08:33 ----------




dav_vader dijo:


> Ya me lo imaginaba. Supongo que algún día nos pondremos las pilas en eso.



Es complicado eso dav, el tema de la maquinaria de almazara está muy controlado por los ingenieros que realizan las almazaras. Normalmente estos tienen 'sus' casas de maquinaria, que los comisionan, y por tanto estos llevan a los consejos por donde sus intereses dictan. Por otro lado, casas como Pieralisis o Wesfalia tienen muchos años de experiencia y es maquinaria muy contrastada.


----------



## alber (27 Nov 2013)

Buenas Diego. Acabo de comprar una lata de aceite de este que prensan nuevo con la aceituna casi verde. El color y el sabor es de puro zumo de fruta, muy afrutado. Tan rico como caro. Lo he comprado en una cooperativa de Torredelcampo y me dicen que ya está a punto de acabarse. ¿nos podrías explicar la diferencia entre este aceite y el que se produce con la cosecha ya más avanzada (el normal, vamos)? ¿por qué tanta diferencia de precio (6 euros el litro)? ¿hay diferencias químicas importantes que reporten en la salud? ¿producís vosotros este tipo de aceite?
Gracias de antebrazo y un saludo.


----------



## ElFarySeo (27 Nov 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Por ahora no, trato a todo el mundo por igual, pero de tanto pedirlo igual hay que hacer algo con los burbujos. Pronto os comentaré algo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 08:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues mirate algo que tengo que comprar 6 garrafas de 5 para Madrid


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Nov 2013)

alber dijo:


> Buenas Diego. Acabo de comprar una lata de aceite de este que prensan nuevo con la aceituna casi verde. El color y el sabor es de puro zumo de fruta, muy afrutado. Tan rico como caro. Lo he comprado en una cooperativa de Torredelcampo y me dicen que ya está a punto de acabarse. ¿nos podrías explicar la diferencia entre este aceite y el que se produce con la cosecha ya más avanzada (el normal, vamos)? ¿por qué tanta diferencia de precio (6 euros el litro)? ¿hay diferencias químicas importantes que reporten en la salud? ¿producís vosotros este tipo de aceite?
> Gracias de antebrazo y un saludo.



La aceituna no deja de ser una fruta, y como toda la fruta tiene sus fases de maduración. Por tanto, el virgen extra, que es su zumo, también tiene sus fases. Hay gente a la que le gusta el plátano verde, o la manzana, tienen más frescor, más consistencia, y hay a quienes les gusta madura, normalmente más dulce y menos fresca. Pues con el aceite pasa igual. Al principio de recolección con aceituna inmadura se obtienen aceites muy verdes, muy frescos, con la maduración se obtiene el equilibrio y con la sobremaduración se obtienen aceites más de toda la vida, por decirlo de algún modo. Siempre que tengas un buen virgen extra, todas las épocas de maduración son buenas para el aceite. Lo que ocurre con los aceites muy verdes de ahora es que son moda, hoy está de moda ese tipo de aceite procedente de aceituna inmadura.

La diferencia de precio se sustenta en varios motivos, el principal es el índice de maduración, y por tanto el rendimiento graso. En la aceituna hay sólo un pequeño porcentaje que es aceite, el resto es hueso, piel, agua, etc... Si recogemos aceituna muy verde, ese porcentaje es aún menor, pues todavía no ha madurado del todo, y por tanto se necesitan más kilos de aceituna para tener uno de aceite. Para que te hagas una idea, nosotros ya tenemos el aceite molturado, en unos días estará en la web, bien, hemos recogido con unos rendimientos rondando el 15%, esto quiere decir, que para obtener 15 kilos de nuestro virgen extra, hemos necesitado 100 kilos de aceitunas.

Respecto a las diferencias para la salud, obviamente las hay, pero muy sutiles. De un queso a otro hay diferencias en el calcio, pero para que las notases tendrías que comerte una tonelada de queso. Pues igual, en un buen virgen extra hay, ahora, por ejemplo, más polifenoles que luego en diciembre o enero.

Y si, nosotros hacemos un virgen extra de este tipo, te recomiendo el nuevo de cosecha, porque es extraordinario.


----------



## alber (28 Nov 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> La aceituna no deja de ser una fruta, y como toda la fruta tiene sus fases de maduración. Por tanto, el virgen extra, que es su zumo, también tiene sus fases. Hay gente a la que le gusta el plátano verde, o la manzana, tienen más frescor, más consistencia, y hay a quienes les gusta madura, normalmente más dulce y menos fresca. Pues con el aceite pasa igual. Al principio de recolección con aceituna inmadura se obtienen aceites muy verdes, muy frescos, con la maduración se obtiene el equilibrio y con la sobremaduración se obtienen aceites más de toda la vida, por decirlo de algún modo. Siempre que tengas un buen virgen extra, todas las épocas de maduración son buenas para el aceite. Lo que ocurre con los aceites muy verdes de ahora es que son moda, hoy está de moda ese tipo de aceite procedente de aceituna inmadura.
> 
> La diferencia de precio se sustenta en varios motivos, el principal es el índice de maduración, y por tanto el rendimiento graso. En la aceituna hay sólo un pequeño porcentaje que es aceite, el resto es hueso, piel, agua, etc... Si recogemos aceituna muy verde, ese porcentaje es aún menor, pues todavía no ha madurado del todo, y por tanto se necesitan más kilos de aceituna para tener uno de aceite. Para que te hagas una idea, nosotros ya tenemos el aceite molturado, en unos días estará en la web, bien, hemos recogido con unos rendimientos rondando el 15%, esto quiere decir, que para obtener 15 kilos de nuestro virgen extra, hemos necesitado 100 kilos de aceitunas.
> 
> ...




Gracias Diego. No sé si está de moda o no. Lo cierto es que para mí es un sabor nuevo. Y llevo 45 años tomando aceite a diario (en Jaén ya se sabe). Me atraen bastante esos matices tan afrutados y esa frescura. Aun tomándolo sólo con pan es un sabor que no aburre para nada. En fin, gracias por la información e intentaré probrar el de tu cosecha.


----------



## Thom son (29 Nov 2013)

Ahora en la SEXTA PROGRAMA SOBRE EL ACEITE de oliva. O cómo LOS ITALIANOS venden el aceite en usa multiplicando su precio por cinco.:rolleye:

Perla cultivada: algunos chinos llegan a pagar hasta 60 euros por un litro. 

Pero los chinos están ampliando producción propia. Adivinen quien les asesora: una Universidad española. Ya pasó lo mismo con las naranjas y otras producciones agrícolas valencianas en los años 60-70, que venían de todas partes a aprender las técnicas de producción e ingenuamente se les enseñaban sin reservas

PD: ¡dios mío la pinta del silo donde almacenan el aceite en una almazara deMarruecos! Que no les pase ná a los consumidores. ¿Controles sanitarios? Los propios productores deciden si analizan o no sus productos::? ¿Como los van a analizar si utilizan pesticidas no permitidos en Europa (como con otros productos agrícolas)? Y encima con etiqueta española, dicen. 

¿Derechos sociales? Los trabajadores viven en la propia fábrica.

OCU: de 40 marcas de aceite 12 engañan al consumidor en España.

CSIC: de 40 botellas, 4 es marroquí o no español (10%):abajo:::´(

En el envasado y etiquetado en España es donde se produce el gran fraude.

El aceite virgen extra de la restauración tiene mala calidad y mala conservación.

Los bandas de ladrones de aceitunas roban 300.000 kg de aceitunas/año, destrozan las instalaciones para conseguirlas. 70 robos diarios. 

Sigan ustedes mismos.


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Nov 2013)

Lo del aceite italiano en usa es de traca es para partir la cara a alguien


----------



## ElFarySeo (30 Nov 2013)

Ya se puede comprar la nueva cosecha?


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Nov 2013)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Ya se puede comprar la nueva cosecha?



En unos días.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 15:45 ----------




Thom son dijo:


> Ahora en la SEXTA PROGRAMA SOBRE EL ACEITE de oliva. O cómo LOS ITALIANOS venden el aceite en usa multiplicando su precio por cinco.:rolleye:
> 
> Perla cultivada: algunos chinos llegan a pagar hasta 60 euros por un litro.
> 
> ...



Os dejo el enlace, merece la pena verlo y luego si queréis lo comentamos.

ATRESPLAYER - Volver a ver vídeos de Equipo de Investigación - El precio del aceite


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (30 Nov 2013)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo del aceite italiano en usa es de traca es para partir la cara a alguien



Estamos en plena globalización, para entrar en ésos mercados hacen falta empresas globales. Capital, hace falta mucho factor CAPITAL. Algo que en España el sector ni ha tenido, ni tiene, y probablemente ni tendrá. ::

Los peces grandes cada vez más grandes, seguirán comiéndose a los chicos y no dejándolos crecer.


----------



## ElFarySeo (30 Nov 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> En unos días.
> 
> Avisame, que quiero hacer una prueba de 30 litros 8:


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Dic 2013)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Diego Almazán dijo:
> 
> 
> > En unos días.
> ...


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Dic 2013)

¿Qué menú se recomienda? Cómo se previene mejor un infarto o un ictus? ¿Con una dieta baja en grasas o con una mediterránea, rica en aceite de oliva virgen y en frutos secos? Si vive en EE.UU., seguramente señalará la primera opción; si vive en España, la segunda. En cualquier caso, ninguna respuesta estaba basada hasta ahora en certezas, porque nunca un estudio había valorado científicamente el efecto de la dieta mediterránea sobre el riesgo de infarto e ictus.
El primero que lo ha hecho ha sido un ensayo español el estudio Predimed, y sus conclusiones son claras: un 30 por ciento de los ataques cardiacos, ictus y muertes por enfermedad cardiovascular podrían prevenirse ¡incluso en personas con alto riesgo! con una dieta mediterránea rica en aceite de oliva virgen extra o en frutos secos... incluso con un vasito de vino con las comidas.
Publicado en New England Journal of Medicine, el estudio ha sido considerado tan relevante que los expertos creen que cambiará los dogmas nutricionales. Supone el triunfo del enfoque mediterráneo, más vivible y grato al paladar, frente al enfoque sajón, más abstencionista y puritano. Una especie de contrarreforma que prueba que, en cuanto a grasas, la procedencia es crucial y la restricción, desaconsejable.
«El aceite de oliva virgen extra y los frutos secos son muy ricos en grasas, explica Ramón Estruch, investigador principal del ensayo, pero son grasas saludables, con una tradición milenaria de uso sin riesgos conocidos». En busca del máximo rigor, 18 grupos de investigación en más de 200 centros de salud de toda España trabajaron en un estudio que combinó «investigación básica (de laboratorio), investigación clínica (incluyendo a los médicos de familia en la atención primaria) e investigación epidemiológica y de salud públicadetalla Estruch. Optamos por una muestra de gran tamaño (7447 voluntarios de entre 55 y 80 años con alto riesgo cardiovascular) y los seguimos diez años, de 2003 a 2013».
El esfuerzo ha demostrado que la dieta mediterránea es mejor y más sana que el mejor de los fármacos. «Gastamos millones de euros en medicamentos para reducir el riesgo cardiovascular y resulta que esta dieta excede con mucho los beneficios de esos fármacos», señala un artículo publicado en la revista Heart. Y apunta un dato significativo: «Las estatinas [uno de los medicamentos más utilizados para reducir el riesgo cardiovascular] apenas reducen dicho riesgo en un 25 por ciento. ¡Pues la dieta mediterránea lo hace en un 30 por ciento, y sin costes añadidos para el sistema sanitario!».
¿QUÉ MENÚ SE RECOMIENDA?
-Consumir 3 o más raciones de fruta y 2 o más raciones de verdura al día.
-Legumbres, tres veces por semana.
-Cocinar con sofritos (de cebolla, tomate y otras verduras con aceite de oliva virgen) dos veces por semana.
-Consumir 3 raciones semanales de pescado azul; el resto, seleccionar pescados blancos y mariscos.
-Tomar un vaso de vino con las comidas, pero evitar otros alcoholes.
-Abstenerse de tomar carne 1 o 2 días por semana. Cuando se consuma, optar por la de pollo, pavo o conejo en detrimento de la ternera o el cerdo.
-Tomar pan integral y evitar dulces, refrescos con gas y mantequillas.
-Los lácteos, siempre desnatados o semidesnatados.
-Comer 35 gramos de frutos secos al día, sobre todo nueces y avellanas.

El estudio espaol que ha revolucionado el mundo


----------



## Tieso (3 Dic 2013)

Hace unos días recibí mi pedido de 3 garrafas de 5l que he realizaco a Olivar de Plata.

Me decidió comprarlo el hartazgo que tengo de los aceites virgen extra de los supermercados y grandes superficies, que no saben a nada. Insulsos a más no poder, quizás buscando al gran público que quiere una sustancia con pinta de aceite que no sepa a ACEITE, con toda la gama de matices de sabores que el oro líquido puede encerrar.

El resultado me ha dejado bastante satisfecho, porque he recuperado el sabor del aceite para el paladar. Mis tostadas mañaneras y las ensaladas tienen un gusto mejor. 

Mi próximo reto es encargar un pedido de la nueva cosecha. He encontrado en mis padres unos aliados con los que compartir el pack de las tres garrafas de 5L.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Dic 2013)

Tieso dijo:


> Hace unos días recibí mi pedido de 3 garrafas de 5l que he realizaco a Olivar de Plata.
> 
> Me decidió comprarlo el hartazgo que tengo de los aceites virgen extra de los supermercados y grandes superficies, que no saben a nada. Insulsos a más no poder, quizás buscando al gran público que quiere una sustancia con pinta de aceite que no sepa a ACEITE, con toda la gama de matices de sabores que el oro líquido puede encerrar.
> 
> ...



Me alegro de que te haya gustado, y mucho. Y cuando pruebes la nueva cosecha, si este te ha gustado, con el nuevo verás. Ten en cuenta que la intensidad de matices, aún siendo grande, está ya apagado con el paso de la campaña, y en el nuevo ahora está en su esplendor. Si todo va bien mañana empezaremos a envasarlo, quisiera que esté en la web para el puente.


----------



## ElFarySeo (5 Dic 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Me alegro de que te haya gustado, y mucho. Y cuando pruebes la nueva cosecha, si este te ha gustado, con el nuevo verás. Ten en cuenta que la intensidad de matices, aún siendo grande, está ya apagado con el paso de la campaña, y en el nuevo ahora está en su esplendor. Si todo va bien mañana empezaremos a envasarlo, quisiera que esté en la web para el puente.



Pues el sabado me toca comprar un litro para aguantar hasta que lo pongas a la venta :


----------



## tasator (6 Dic 2013)

¿Hay alguna posibilidad de envío del aceite a Canarias a precio razonable?, de ser así estaría interesado, aunque no se porque me temo que no va a ser muy viable, pero bueno, por preguntar que no quede.


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Dic 2013)

tasator dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna posibilidad de envío del aceite a Canarias a precio razonable?, de ser así estaría interesado, aunque no se porque me temo que no va a ser muy viable, pero bueno, por preguntar que no quede.



Pues resulta Tasator, que me he ido a la web, al apartado donde tenemos la tarifa de transporte, expuesta para quien quiera verla:
Entrega - Olivar de Plata

Y me he dado cuenta que en la zona 5, la cara digamos, donde creía que estaban las Canarias, resulta que no están, luego no tengo el precio de un envío allí. Pero lo consultaré con la empresa de transporte, y cuando lo sepa te lo digo. Ten en cuenta que es viernes, y no trabajarán hasta después del puente.


----------



## dav_vader (6 Dic 2013)

Para Canarias el principal problema que vas a tener es que tienes que liquidar primero aduanas. No se sí te interesará, pero es complicado y los costes se disparan. El trámite de aduanas si te lo hace Correos (los más baratos) son 12 euros + el IGIC correspondiente al producto y a sus gastos de envio. Es un abuso en toda regla, pero legal y amparado por el estado. 

La única forma viable que veo, sería que alguien se liara la manta a la cabeza y comprara una gran partida para después distribuirlas desde las islas. Al por mayor los gastos disminuirían, pero al detall se disparan.


----------



## tasator (6 Dic 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues resulta Tasator, que me he ido a la web, al apartado donde tenemos la tarifa de transporte, expuesta para quien quiera verla:
> Entrega - Olivar de Plata
> 
> Y me he dado cuenta que en la zona 5, la cara digamos, donde creía que estaban las Canarias, resulta que no están, luego no tengo el precio de un envío allí. Pero lo consultaré con la empresa de transporte, y cuando lo sepa te lo digo. Ten en cuenta que es viernes, y no trabajarán hasta después del puente.






dav_vader dijo:


> Para Canarias el principal problema que vas a tener es que tienes que liquidar primero aduanas. No se sí te interesará, pero es complicado y los costes se disparan. El trámite de aduanas si te lo hace Correos (los más baratos) son 12 euros + el IGIC correspondiente al producto y a sus gastos de envio. Es un abuso en toda regla, pero legal y amparado por el estado.
> 
> La única forma viable que veo, sería que alguien se liara la manta a la cabeza y comprara una gran partida para después distribuirlas desde las islas. Al por mayor los gastos disminuirían, pero al detall se disparan.




Gracias por mirar cual pueda ser la tarifa, aunque me temo que el problema se agrava por lo que comenta el compañero de las aduanas canarias -tema que por desgracia sufro como consumidor y que por lo tanto conozco-, una lacra que sufrimos los residentes en estas islas y que espero que algún día se pueda solucionar, al respecto de esto y por si a alguien le interesa existe un grupo bastante activo -en el cual participo- en facebook para intentar solucionar el tema de las trabas aduaneras al comercio online en Canarias, el grupo, por si alguien esta interesado, es:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/aduanascanarias/


----------



## ElFarySeo (10 Dic 2013)

Seguimos esperando esta nueva añada


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Dic 2013)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Seguimos esperando esta nueva añada



NUEVA COSECHA - Olivar de Plata

Acabamos de llegar de envasar nuestra nueva cosecha, aún quedan algunos detalles, como poner en orden todo en la web, pero el aceite ya está disponible. Al menos el formato familiar. Espero que os guste.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 21:21 ----------

Cosecha 2013/2014 | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Aquí toda la información sobre el aceite. 
Es posible, que como estamos colocando todo en la web, algún apartado no esté disponible hasta mañana. 
Se que algunos sois partidarios del formato de 2 litros, hemos tenido un problema con el proveedor del envase, ha cambiado el formato, y ahora tendremos que hacer cartonaje nuevo para ese formato, así que la botella de 2 litros tardará aún unos días en estar disponible. A la espera de saber cuantas botellas irán por caja y recibir las cajas nuevas.


----------



## ®®®® (10 Dic 2013)

Felicidades por la nueva cosecha, hay que catarla


----------



## ElFarySeo (11 Dic 2013)

Diego Almazán, tienes un mensaje privado


----------



## menos_16 (11 Dic 2013)

Hice un pedido de 30 litros, vamos a probarlo pero...

- Es un poco caro, el aceite será estupendo pero es caro.
- No hay ningún descuento temporal para las primeras compras (aunque sea un simbólico euro) de los foreros.
- No se puede pagar con tarjeta (comisiones everywhere)


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Dic 2013)

menos_16 dijo:


> Hice un pedido de 30 litros, vamos a probarlo pero...
> 
> - Es un poco caro, el aceite será estupendo pero es caro.
> - No hay ningún descuento temporal para las primeras compras (aunque sea un simbólico euro) de los foreros.
> - No se puede pagar con tarjeta (comisiones everywhere)



Te va a encantar, y no es caro, te lo aseguro, tiene un precio inferior a su valor, lo que ocurre es que no se puede comparar lo que vas a recibir con lo que se oferta en los supermercados al 3x2 o 70% la segunda unidad, ni en calidad ni por supuesto en precio. Una vez que lo pruebes te acordarás de él toda la vida, y no volverás a comprar en carre....ur.

El descuento es de fidelización, lo tendrás para futuras compras, y lo de la tarjeta es por los bancos, ya se que está de moda acusar al banco de todo, pero las comisiones por pago con tarjeta eran leoninas, nadie lo usaba y decidimos quitarlo.


----------



## menos_16 (12 Dic 2013)

Tampoco es la primera vez que hago pedidos de aceite a cooperativas. labetica y aceitespeal han sido otras opciones que he elegido anteriormente.

Digo que es caro porque mientras el precio en supermercado se ha mantenido o subido levemente en los ultimos meses, no ha ocurrido así con el aceite comprado online a cooperativas. Este último ha subido un pico los últimos meses (año y medio) y no me parece justificado.

Concretamente he repasado los pedidos que he hecho con anterioridad, y te digo que me salia a 15€ la garrafa hace un año (puesta en casa y pidiento 15L) y ahora me sale a más de 20€. Ambos sabemos que la diferencia en la calidad del aceite (siempre picual y virgen extra) de una cooperativa a otra tampoco puede variar enormemente y es mas bien subjetiva.

Pero vamos que no es algo puntual de olivardeplata, son varias/todas las cooperativas que han subido precios de forma bastante rigurosa. Espero que el aceite este rico y tal pero ha sido mas bien un capricho y no creo que repita la jugada mientras la diferencia de precio siga siendo tan acentuada entre la tienda y la cooperativa.

¿Descuentos para futuras compras?... bueno las fidelizaciones no son lo mio, no me caso con nadie, en la variedad está la diversión.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Dic 2013)

menos_16 dijo:


> Tampoco es la primera vez que hago pedidos de aceite a cooperativas. labetica y aceitespeal han sido otras opciones que he elegido anteriormente.
> 
> Digo que es caro porque mientras el precio en supermercado se ha mantenido o subido levemente en los ultimos meses, no ha ocurrido así con el aceite comprado online a cooperativas. Este último ha subido un pico los últimos meses (año y medio) y no me parece justificado.
> 
> ...



Menos, las cooperativas aún siendo mucho más grandes que nosotros, tienen el mismo problema, sólo tienen un producto, aceite de oliva virgen, de mejor o peor calidad, y no pueden jugar en la liga que juegan los de los refinados y las mezclas. El precio se mantiene porque a algunos no les interesa la subida (ya sabes, cabreo social, inflación) y hacen la vista gorda, así te mezclan con otros aceites, mantienen los márgenes de beneficios y la administración no hace controles, todos contentos, menos los agricultores y los consumidores, pero, ¿a quién le importamos?

Y con respecto a la diferencia de calidad, tú mismo responderás en unos días, o eso espero. 

Pero ya te apunto algo, cualquier cooperativa, por muy de pueblo que sea, tiene 400 o 500 socios, todos de su padre y de su madre. Dile a cualquier cooperativa que te muestre una analítica multi-residuos (como la que yo colgare en la web en cuanto me la envíe el laboratorio) de su aceite y verás. Por qué no la muestran? Pues muy sencillo, porque 400 o 500 socios (o 2000, que también las hay) les llevan aceitunas a diario, y cada uno de esos socios hace en sus olivos lo que le da la real gana, y no se pueden parar a analizar 500 muestras a diario antes de recepcionar la aceituna, así, todas juntas van al mismo sitio. Y aunque sólo haya un socio irresponsable, ese ya estropea al resto. Mi caso es justo el inverso, como juan palomo, y como es propio y lo trabajamos los hermanos, pues lo podemos garantizar.


----------



## ElFarySeo (15 Dic 2013)

Mis 45 litros vienen de camino. Seguiremos informando


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Dic 2013)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Mis 45 litros vienen de camino. Seguiremos informando



Ya te habrá llegado, no?


----------



## ElFarySeo (20 Dic 2013)

Ha llegado todo correcto.
El aceite me ha gustado mucho, con mucho olor. Buena compra!


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Dic 2013)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Ha llegado todo correcto.
> El aceite me ha gustado mucho, con mucho olor. Buena compra!



Me alegro de verdad, es una gran alegría saber que lo estamos haciendo bien.

Ahora espero a menos 16 a ver qué nos cuenta. Igual no os lo creeis pero me causa cierta ansiedad el conocer vuestras opiniones, aún sabiendo que hacemos todo lo mejor por nuestro aceite, pero aún así siempre tengo cierta incertidumbre cuando hay un mensaje pendiente.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Dic 2013)

elnida dijo:


> Buenas, aparte de agradecer toda la información del hilo a su autor, daré cuenta de mi sincera opinión acerca del aceite de Diego. Compré tres garrafas de 5 l y después de usarlo para tostadas, ensaladas y cocina he de decir que para el precio es adecuado , pero para mi gusto no me parece un aceite especial ni mucho menos, incluso no sé , algo "suave" en cuanto al sabor. He probado aceites "en supermercado" por un precio similar que me han gustado más, la verdad. Mi mujer comparte mi opinión también. De cualquier forma quizá tenga yo poco paladar para la cata del aceite o quizá disfrute más de sabores algo más fuertes, es sólo una opinión subjetiva, claro está. Sobre el proceso de compra, entrega , condiciones, etc, todo fenomenal.




Elnida, me ha costado mucho encontrar tu comentario, pues he tenido que releerme el hilo, pero sabía que estaba por allí, y al final lo he encontrado. Ya he comentado muchas veces que para mi lo realmente importante es que tengáis buena apreciación de mi labor, de mi aceite en definitiva.
Quiero proponerte algo, me gustaría que en privado me des tu dirección, (pues obviamente la tengo si ya has comprado, pero no se vincular tu nick a tus datos reales) y quisiera hacerte llegar una botella de la nueva cosecha, que gracias a Dios, mejora a la anterior. Y lo haré gratis, sólo con la condición de que vuelvas a poner tu opinión aquí, sea la que sea.

Por cierto, a los que habéis tenido la oportunidad de probar ambas, bien porque antes comprasteis de la cosecha pasada y ahora de la nueva, o bien porque habéis comprado con la oferta de la botellita nueva, quisiera saber vuestra opinión, que el hilo lo hacemos todos.


----------



## ElFarySeo (28 Dic 2013)

Yo lo que flipo es con el olor del aceite de esta temporada compañero... impresionante


----------



## Judgement day (28 Dic 2013)

Pedidos 15 litros de la nueva cosecha, a esperar a que lleguen...


----------



## Karks (28 Dic 2013)

en mi empresa me han regalado para navidad una botella de litro y medio de esto:







delicatessen joigan...aunque nada lonchafinista me temo


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Dic 2013)

Karks dijo:


> en mi empresa me han regalado para navidad una botella de litro y medio de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de esos formatos Karks, es el coste añadido que conllevan, evidentemente son ideales para regalar, pero es muy difícil vender cantidad de litros de aceite en ese tipo de envase. Es una botella 'rara' en el sentido de que no es un estandar de fabricación, y por tanto cara, no se cuanto, pero conozco lo que cuesta la mía. Además parece serigrafiada, más cara, y además en estuche de madera. Ponle sobre 3 euros sólo de añadido, sin aceite, y por tanto no todo el mundo quiere pagar esas cosas.

Nosotros, este año, por ejemplo, hemos tenido una empresa de seguros de Barcelona, que ha regalado a sus empleados y amigos una caja de 15 litros, sin sutilezas. El precio ya lo conocéis todos, y ellos mismos han preferido un formato así, que uno más 'chic', valoramos la posibilidad de una caja de botellas de vidrio de 500 cl pero ellos mismos pensaron que era mejor regalar cantidad que imagen (porque la calidad es la misma, pues es el mismo aceite).

Sobre el aceite, no lo conozco, y no lo puedo valorar. De donde es, y de qué variedad?


----------



## Judgement day (10 Ene 2014)

Recibido ayer el pedido. Entre la transferencia y las fiestas ha tardado bastante, pero bueno...no me corría prisa por suerte.

Las garrafas están un poco "aceitosas" por fuera, ya sé que se trata de aceite pero sería deseable que por fuera el tacto fuera simplemente de plástico. El tapón de seguridad, al tirar de la arandela no se rompió bien, puede ser un hecho puntual de esa garrafa.

Ahora lo más importante: el aceite. Puse un poco en una cuchara sopera (no soy ningún experto en cata, que conste), el olor brutal, a recién exprimido, herbáceo, fresco, aromático...y en boca delicioso, en el punto justo de picor y amargor, no excesivo. En resumen, me ha encantado, claramente mejor que cualquier aceite envasado de los que suelo comprar habitualmente (Coosur Picual o Arbequina) y no mucho más caro, sobre todo la diferencia radica en la frescura, el aroma. Ah, se me olvidaba, y el color bellísimo, intenso. 

Enhorabuena, Diego. :Aplauso:


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Ene 2014)

Judgement day dijo:


> Recibido ayer el pedido. Entre la transferencia y las fiestas ha tardado bastante, pero bueno...no me corría prisa por suerte.
> 
> Las garrafas están un poco "aceitosas" por fuera, ya sé que se trata de aceite pero sería deseable que por fuera el tacto fuera simplemente de plástico. El tapón de seguridad, al tirar de la arandela no se rompió bien, puede ser un hecho puntual de esa garrafa.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias Judgement, apunto todas tus opiniones para mejorar. Lo primero de todo es que me alegra mucho que te haya gustado el aceite Olivar de Plata, porque es lo realmente importante, creo que estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que merece muy mucho la pena, aún con los problemas que has mencionado, que intentaré solucionar.

Te explico, bueno, a todos. Lo primero que comentas es la tardanza, normalmente, cuando se recibe el pago del pedido, se sirve en las siguientes 48 horas, eso, como te digo, es lo normal. Ocurre también que cuando alguien paga con paypal por ejemplo, un viernes a las 8 de la tarde, aunque pasamos aviso a la mensajería, normalmente no vienen ya hasta el lunes, y se entrega el martes o incluso el miercoles, pero no es lo normal. En estas fechas ha sido un descontrol, por los festivos y demás. Te pido disculpas.

Con respecto a lo que comentas de los envases, es cierto, hubo un problema en el envasado, la máquina rompió una garrafa y se derramó aceite. Es una cadena y las siguientes se pudieron manchar, te garantizo que desmontamos la máquina y la limpiamos pero es aceite. Espero que no vuelva a ocurrir. Y lo del tapón que comentas también me ha pasado a mi, y eso que las abro a menudo, una vez que le coges experiencia ya no pasa, pero es que no hay proveedor que te suministre otros tapones, hoy día todo es a precio y echan el material justo para cada envase, ni un gramo más.

Y por último agradecerte el entusiasmo con el que has descrito el aceite, sin duda te ha gustado, y eso para nosotros es lo más importante.


----------



## Tieso (12 Ene 2014)

Yo he hecho mi segundo pedido. Ahora ya me llegará el aceite de la nueva cosecha. Viendo las comentarios anteriores, creo que voy a disfrutarlo.

Un saludo


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Ene 2014)

Tieso dijo:


> Yo he hecho mi segundo pedido. Ahora ya me llegará el aceite de la nueva cosecha. Viendo las comentarios anteriores, creo que voy a disfrutarlo.
> 
> Un saludo



Espero que te guste, y también espero tus comentarios.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Ene 2014)

Quiero haceros partícipes de una promoción que estamos a punto de sacar, nos quedan 11 cajas de botellas de la pasada cosecha que vamos a regalar a los primeros 11 pedidos que entren en la tienda de la web,Olivar de Plata . Con cada pedido de dos cajas de garrafas ( 2 o 5 litros ) sean de la campaña que sean, vamos a regalar una caja de botellas, de medio litro (quedan 3) o de cuarto de litro (quedan 8). Os lo comento por aquí, antes de que aparezca en la tienda, porque quiero tener ese detalle con vosotros antes de que sea público.


----------



## Kavernikola (25 Ene 2014)

Hoy me han echo un regalito, una garrafa de 5 litros de esto:

Aceite San Juan - ProductoAceite San Juan - Tienda

¿Alguien que lo conozca o le suene me puede dar alguna referencia de algún tipo? No sigo el hilo (sólo le echo un ojo de vez en cuando), así que no sé si ya se ha mencionado anteriormente.

De momento aún tengo dos o tres botellas por empezar, así que hasta que lo abra y lo pruebe pasará un tiempo, pero si alguien está interesado pondré mi opinión llegado el momento.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Ene 2014)

Ya se que las dos palabras que voy a escribir a continuación parecen incompatibles, *fritura sana*, sin embargo parece que hay quien está dispuesto a desmontar esta teoría.

FRITURA SANA 29 01 2014 - YouTube


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Feb 2014)

Os he cortado un trozo de esta noticia, es muy interesante, sobre todo para las mujeres preocupadas por el cáncer de mama.

_Este grupo lleva tres décadas investigando el efecto de la ingesta de grasas en la evolución del cáncer de mama y ha experimentado con ratas con cáncer a los que han tratado con diferentes dietas, y también con humanos. Hasta ahora, ya se sabía que la incidencia de los tumores de mama es sensiblemente inferior en los países de la cuenca del Mediterráneo, donde los aceites de oliva constituyen una parte fundamental de la dieta._

Os dejo también el enlace de dónde encontrarla. El consumo de aceite de oliva virgen extra ralentiza el crecimiento de los tumores | Republica.com


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Feb 2014)

Perdonad que ultimamente no esté muy atento al hilo, y sobre todo que no escriba cosas propias, pero estoy muy liado, el invierno es la peor época (mas trabajosa) para el olivar y además este está siendo especialmente complicado por el clima.

Os dejo este enlace, El aceite de oliva reduce hasta un 66% los problemas circulatorios en extremidades | Sociedad | EL PAÃS es un artículo de el país sobre los beneficios del consumo de aceite para la circulación de las extremidades. Ya hemos hablado en muchas ocasiones sobre el efecto beneficioso sobre el colesterol, supongo que a eso se deben estos resultados.

Espero que os guste.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Abr 2014)

Lo primero que quiero es pedir perdón por el abandono del hilo. Durante el invierno es la época de máxima actividad en el olivar, también en Olivar de Plata. Primero por la recolección, que es lo más importante, luego hemos tenido que molturar nuestro aceite y envasarlo, atender a los pedidos, que suelen ser múltiples en esta época. Normalmente a todos nos gusta lo bueno, y sin duda ahora para el AOVE es la mejor época. Y después ha venido la poda, muy precisa también.

Quiero agradecer primero de todo a los foreros vuestro seguimiento, y a los que además habéis hecho pedidos vuestra confianza, espero que os haya gustado. La recolección ha ido muy bien, primero recolectamos el aceite que destinamos a nuestra marca, luego el resto (espero que algún día podamos venderlo todo directamente). Ha sido una recolección complicada porque cerca de Navidad empezó a llover y esto dificulta mucho la recolección, afortunadamente para esa fecha ya teníamos muy avanzada la tarea. Ya sabéis que empezamos en noviembre.
Elegimos muy bien gracias a Dios la almazara y los profesionales para obtener nuestro aceite, lo envasamos y lo pusimos en el mercado, a vuestra disposición. Y ahora lo último ha sido la poda, de la que he hecho una entrada en el blog, que me gustaría compartir con vosotros. La poda del olivar | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Un saludo a todos, y a partir de ahora espero leeros más a menudo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Abr 2014)

¿Es normal que el aceite de oliva aparezca en parte solidificado como le ocurre a la miel? Se me quedó así una botella que dejé en el maletero en inverno, pero también las he visto en ese estado en las tiendas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Abr 2014)

siken dijo:


> ¿Es normal que el aceite de oliva aparezca en parte solidificado como le ocurre a la miel? Se me quedó así una botella que dejé en el maletero en inverno, pero también las he visto en ese estado en las tiendas.



Si, es muy normal, te daría la explicación pero son las tantas. Si te parece, como la tengo escrita en el blog de mi web, te dejo el enlace. Un saludo.

por qué se hiela el aceite, congelación del aceite | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Abr 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Si, es muy normal, te daría la explicación pero son las tantas. Si te parece, como la tengo escrita en el blog de mi web, te dejo el enlace. Un saludo.
> 
> por qué se hiela el aceite, congelación del aceite | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata



Vale, me sirve con saber que es normal. 
Es que ese aceite estuvo en el coche porque era para mi madre, y al verlo congelado dijo que es síntoma de que es aceite malo. 
Y no se pero le llevé el Koipe virgen extra(sin refinados).

Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Abr 2014)

siken dijo:


> Vale, me sirve con saber que es normal.
> Es que ese aceite estuvo en el coche porque era para mi madre, y al verlo congelado dijo que es síntoma de que es aceite malo.
> Y no se pero le llevé el Koipe virgen extra(sin refinados).
> 
> Gracias.



De todas formas echa un vistazo al enlace, es ilustrativo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Abr 2014)

Buenas a todos, llevo unos días viendo algunas páginas que anuncian como una gran novedad el aceite para untar y he estado leyendo un rato. El caso es que el virgen extra (o por lo menos el que yo conozco) es líquido a temperatura digamos ambiente, aunque ya hemos hablado del tema de la especial forma de congelación del aceite, os dejo el enlace,http://olivardeplata.com/blog/mitos-y-verdades-sobre-la-congelacion-del-aceite/ Total, que no se sabe muy bien cómo (porque no lo explican) pero parece que algunos han solidificado el virgen extra, para untar. Algo se de aceite, pero como no soy químico, 'soy del campo' decimos por aquí, no voy a entrar en que si es mejor o peor, manipulado o virgen, etc... Pero sí he querido, por si queréis probar, aportar una solución sencilla, si alguno quiere probar a untar su virgen extra en las tostadas, no tiene más que coger un recipiente, poner un poquito de aceite y meterlo en el frigo un rato. El aceite se solidifica al rebajar su temperatura, y ya lo podéis untar en el pan. Yo lo he hecho mientras escribía el post, así que en un cuarto de hora está listo (en el congelador). También he hecho unas fotos, pero no se ponerlas.


----------



## DanielFaraday (22 Abr 2014)

Hola Diego.

¿qué opinas de este aceite? ecológico y con su propia almazara.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Abr 2014)

DanielFaraday dijo:


> Hola Diego.
> 
> ¿qué opinas de este aceite? ecológico y con su propia almazara.



Pues Daniel, la verdad es que tiene muy buena fama. En primera persona no puedo decirte nada pues no he tenido oportunidad de probarlo.


----------



## pajarito (24 Abr 2014)

Esta es la opinión de un forero hace un año acerca del aceite nuñez de prado.Lo encuentro muy bien calidad/precio y si es auténtico flor de aceite es un plus.

Después de leer el tema, casualmente hoy he encontrado en Carrefour aceite de Nuñez de Prado y en la botella indica alguna de las cosas que comentáis: Flor de aceite (percolación). Indica que es un aceite ecológico y está numerado el envasado pero no indica si es mono o plurivarietal. Por último mi sorpresa está en el precio ya que lo venden a 3.75 los 500 ml. Me parece realmente barato para lo que se estila en estos tipos de aceite (ecológico, primera prensada, gourmet, etc). Ahora solo me queda probarlo y daros mi opinión.


----------



## Karonte (24 Abr 2014)

pajarito dijo:


> Esta es la opinión de un forero hace un año acerca del aceite nuñez de prado.Lo encuentro muy bien calidad/precio y si es auténtico flor de aceite es un plus.
> 
> Después de leer el tema, casualmente hoy he encontrado en Carrefour aceite de Nuñez de Prado y en la botella indica alguna de las cosas que comentáis: Flor de aceite (percolación). Indica que es un aceite ecológico y está numerado el envasado pero no indica si es mono o plurivarietal. Por último mi sorpresa está en el precio ya que lo venden a 3.75 los 500 ml. Me parece realmente barato para lo que se estila en estos tipos de aceite (ecológico, primera prensada, gourmet, etc). Ahora solo me queda probarlo y daros mi opinión.



¿alguien podría explicarme que diferencia hay entre el aceite ecológico y el que no lo es?

gracias...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Abr 2014)

la semana pasada compre aceite virgen extra de Dia, la variedad frutado, oferta del folleto unida a un cupon de descuento, a 1,7 euros el litro me salio, buena oferta teniendo en cuenta que partia de un precio de mas de 3 euros sin descuentos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Abr 2014)

Karonte la diferencia entre uno y otro es clara, uno proviene de cultivo ecológico y otro de cultivo tradicional. Para que te acrediten como ecológico has de cumplir una serie de requisitos y pagar unas tasas, y tramitar un largo y tedioso expediente, ya sabes las cosas de la administración. Básicamente luego se trata de llevar a cabo prácticas respetuosas con el medio ambiente y sostenibles.

En alguna ocasión en el hilo hemos tratado el tema, nosotros, en el blog explicamos las prácticas y trabajos de campo que llevamos a cabo, no tenemos sello de ecológico por lo que te he explicado del papeleo y demás. Además, al ser una pequeña explotación familiar, no llegamos al mínimo de hectáreas exigidas para un cultivo de este tipo. Un saludo.


----------



## yalodeciayoista (24 Abr 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Nuestro aceite lo filtramos, pero es igual sin filtrar, sirven ambos para aliñar, guisar, freir, exactamente igual. Por qué lo filtramos entonces? Por dos motivos, unos estético, el aceite sin filtrar decanta y produce en el fondo de los envases antiestéticos posos. El segundo motivo es de conservación, un aceite sin filtrar se conserva peor, y además durante menos tiempo, simplemente porque esos posos, turbios los llamamos, son sobre todo humedad, agua de vegetación (por eso va al fondo, ya sabes que el aceite flota sobre el agua). Ese agua contribuye a estropear el aceite, con malos olores y defectos, que pueden incluso convertir un virgen extra en sólo virgen, con el paso de los meses.
> 
> No es bueno agitarlo, de hecho, lo bueno sería pasarlo a otro recipiente desechando los posos finales. Así es como decantamos el aceite en bodega, se conserva en depósitos inertes, con fondos cónicos y purgadores en el fondo, cuando hay posos, se abren esos purgadores para eliminar los turbios.



Al aceite Coosur le salen sedimentos con el frío ¿significa que no viene filtrado? ¿o esos son otro tipo de sedimentos?


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Abr 2014)

yalodeciayoista dijo:


> Al aceite Coosur le salen sedimentos con el frío ¿significa que no viene filtrado? ¿o esos son otro tipo de sedimentos?



El frío lo que produce en el aceite es congelación, no hace falta que sean temperaturas extremas para que se congele el aceite, como lo tengo bien explicado en un post, te dejo el enlace.

por qué se hiela el aceite, congelación del aceite | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Ya te digo, no tiene nada que ver con el filtrado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Abr 2014)

jbmp3 dijo:


> Hay un refan en catalkan que es (el oli novell i el vi vell) (el aceite novel i el vino viejo).
> 
> Lo suyo es consumir el aceite del año, pero claro segun que marcas si tienen el stock del año pasado pues te lo enquescan igual que no te enteras si no lo analizas.



He estado releyendo el foro, y al hilo de este comentario he recordado que hemos rebajado el aceite del año pasado. Como bien comenta el amigo jbm la mayoría de las grandes envasadoras no ponen nunca la cosecha del aceite, así, su stock pasa de unas campañas a otras. Y también, como bien ha indicado, siempre es mejor el aceite de cosecha, de campaña. Nosotros indicamos no sólo la cosecha, sino que además en la web ponemos los días que fue recolectado. 

Ahora, el poco stock que nos queda del año pasado lo estamos rebajando para liquidarlo, hablo de unas 20 cajas, así que si alguno estáis interesados, le hemos quitado precio, y además regalamos una botella con cada caja del aceite de la presente campaña, para que lo probéis.

Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra Olivar de Plata

Este es el enlace a la tienda por a si alguno os interesa.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 21:03 ----------




fff dijo:


> hola Diego,
> lo primero gracias por tu respuesta, permiteme sin embargo una crítica.
> Es verdad que comprando 3 garrafas de 5 litros, son 3.5 euros, y es verdad que cuando compro suelen ser cajas de 15 litros, pero personalmente no es cómodo en una garrafa de 5l. Y tener que estar rellenando lo veo un poco engorroso. Como es que no se estilan los envases de litro o litro y medio?
> 
> ...



Ya hace mucho de tu mensaje, pero al repasar el foro lo he visto. Sólo comentarte que tenemos un formato de dos litros, en cajas de 4 botellas, 8 litros en total, que igual te interesa.

Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra Olivar de Plata


----------



## darkness (26 Abr 2014)

Os recomiendo estos tres aceites. Son para tomar en frio. Según la web World's Best Extra Virgin Olive Oils 2013/2014 | independant - objective - non profit son los tres mejores del mundo. Y no creo que anden muy desencaminados puesto que elaboran la lista con los resultados de los principales certamenes internacionales.

Tengo los tres en casa y son espectaculares, muy diferentes eso si. 

Sobre el precio, si, son caros. Pero bajo mi punto de vista es uno de esos caprichos en alimentación que casi todos nos podemos permitir. El Oro Bailen son 11 euros, Venta del Baron 9 y Rincon de la Subbetica 16. Este último se columpia bastante pero a mi es el que mas me gusta. También ha sido el mejor valorado en la cata que hemos hecho en el trabajo esta semana. 

Queda bien claro donde se produce el mejor del aceite del mundo.







RANKING OF THE WORLD'S BEST OLIVE OILS 2012/2013

We are proud to present the ranking of the World's 50 Best Olive Oils 2012/2013, *calculated from the results of the currently 18 major international extra virgin olive oil competitions.* For details on the points scheme applied, please see on the olive-oil-competitions page.

RANK	PRODUCER	OLIVE OIL / BRAND	DIPLOMA	COUNTRY	REGION	PTS
1	Muela Olives S.L.	Venta del Baron	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	149
2	Almazaras de la Subbetica S.L.	Rincon de la Subbetica - Alamoda	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	135
3	Galgon 99 S.L.	Oro Bailen Reserva Familiar - Picual	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	108
4	Aroden S.A.T.	Cladivm Hojiblanca	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	106
5	Almazaras de la Subbetica S.L.	Parqueoliva - Serie Oro	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	95
6	Rafael Alonso Aguilera S.L.	Oro Del Desierto - Organic	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	86
7	Potosi 10 S.A.	Fuenroble	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	77
8	Casas de Hualdo S.L.	Reserva de Familia	PDF	Spain	Castille La Mancha	70
9	Sucesores de Hermanos Lopez S.A.	Morellana	PDF Spain	Andalusia	68
10	Explotaciones Jame S.L.	Bravoleum	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	67
"	Muela Olives S.L.	Mueloliva Picuda	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	67
TOP50	Aceites San Antonio S.L.U.	Cortijo La Torre Premium	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	66
"	Victor Guedes S.A.	Gallo - Grande Escolha	PDF	Portugal	Abrantes	65
"	Az. Agr. Tommaso Masciantonio	Trappeto di Caprifico Bio - DOP Colline Teatine	PDF	Italy	Abruzzo	58
"	Sovena Portugal Consumer Goods S.A.	Oliveira da Serra - Vintage	PDF	Portugal	Alentejo	58
"	Frantoio Oleario Romano Alberto	Ortice Riserva	PDF	Italy	Campania	56
"	S.C.A. Olivarera la Purisima	El Empiedro	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	55
"	Az. Agr. Emanuele Scammacca del Murgo S.S.	Murgo	PDF	Italy	Sicily	52
"	Masia El Altet S.L.	Masia El Altet "High End"	PDF	Spain	Valencian Community	52
"	Oleoestepa SCA	Estepa Virgen	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	52
"	Venchipa SL	O-Med Selection	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	51
"	Aceites Campoliva S.L.	Melgarejo Picual Premium	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	49
"	Castillo de Canena Olive Juice S.L.	Reserva Familiar Picual	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	46
"	Masia El Altet S.L.	Masia El Altet "High Quality"	PDF	Spain	Valencian Community	46
"	SAOV Sociedade Agricola Ouro Vegetal S.A.	Cabeco das Nogueiras	PDF	Portugal	Ribatejo	46
"	Az. Agr. Biologica Titone	Titone D.O.P Valli Trapanesi	PDF	Italy	Sicily	45
"	Castillo de Canena Olive Juice S.L.	Reserva Familiar Arbequino	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	44
"	Franci S.N.C.	Villa Magra	PDF	Italy	Tuscany	44
"	Esporao Azeites	Herdade do Esporao Seleccao	PDF	Portugal	Alentejo	43
"	Masia El Altet S.L.	Masia El Altet "Special Selection"	PDF	Spain	Valencian Community	43
"	Frantoi Cutrera Di Cutrera G.& C. Snc	Primo DOP Monti Iblei	PDF	Italy	Sicily	42
"	Gomeoliva S.A.	Molino de Leoncio Gomez	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	41
"	Hacienda Queiles S.L.	Abbae de Queiles	PDF	Spain	Navarra	41
"	Aceites Campoliva S.L.	Melgarejo Composicion Premium	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	40
"	SCA Nuestra Senora de los Remedios	Oro de Canava	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	40
"	Az. Agr. Alfredo Cetrone	Cetrone Intenso	PDF	Italy	Lazio	38
"	Az. Agr. Biologica Titone	Titone	PDF	Italy	Sicilia	38
"	Az. Agr. Vincenzo Marvulli	Cenzino	PDF	Italy	Basilicata	38
"	Masia El Altet S.L.	Masia El Altet "Premium"	PDF	Spain	Valencian Community	37
"	Az. Agr. Americo Quattrociocchi	Quattrociocchi Olivastro Itrana Etichetta Nera	PDF	Italy	Lazio	36
"	Olivar del Azaraque S.L.	Camino de Anibal Bio	PDF Spain	Valencia	36
"	Az. Agr. Decimi	Emozione	PDF	Italy	Umbria	35
"	Frantoio Sallemi Raffaele s.a.s.	Re Olio - D.O.P Monti Iblei Gulfi	PDF	Italy	Comiso	35
"	Konstantina Kalampoka	Eirini Plomariou	PDF	Greece	Lesbos	35
"	Ekoloska Kmetija Morgan	Morgan Istarska Belica	PDF	Slovenia	Koper	33
"	Jordan Olivenoel	Jordan Olivenoel	PDF	Greece	Greece	33
"	La Amarilla De Ronda	La Organic Oro Intense	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	32
"	Victor Guedes S.A..	Gallo - Colheita Ao Luar	PDF	Portugal	Abrantes	32
"	Fattoria La Vialla di G. A. & B. Lo Franco	Fattoria La Vialla	PDF	Italy	Arezzo	31
"	Oleoestepa SCA	Selection Hojiblanca	PDF	Spain	Andalusia	31


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (26 Abr 2014)

darkness dijo:


> Os recomiendo estos tres aceites. Son para tomar en frio. Según la web World's Best Extra Virgin Olive Oils 2013/2014 | independant - objective - non profit son los tres mejores del mundo. Y no creo que anden muy desencaminados puesto que elaboran la lista con los resultados de los principales certamenes internacionales.
> 
> Tengo los tres en casa y son espectaculares, muy diferentes eso si.
> 
> ...



:: Los españoles arrasando y luego son los italianos los que tienen la fama y se forran :fiufiu:


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Abr 2014)

Datem es cierto que ultimamente se están haciendo las cosas bien con nuestro aceite en general, y en Jaén en particular. Pero no es menos cierto que ya hace muchos años que los italianos hicieron un esfuerzo importante en la comercialización y publicitación del aceite, y ahora recogen los resultados. Mientras que nosotros sólo nos dedicamos a producir.

Pero ya verás, poco a poco les vamos comiendo la tostada (de aove, claro). Por otro lado piensa que eso es el ranking de un premio, y como este hay centenares, con clasificaciones distintas.


----------



## RETAMA (28 Abr 2014)

Hola Diego. Una pregunta:
No me queda muy claro si 32€ son 4 garrafas o 3 garrafas.

Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra Olivar de Plata


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Abr 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> Hola Diego. Una pregunta:
> No me queda muy claro si 32€ son 4 garrafas o 3 garrafas.
> 
> Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra Olivar de Plata



Hola Retama, hay cajas de 3 garrafas que valen 24 euros, pero sólo quedan dos o tres y son de la *cosecha pasada*.

Para esta nueva ya encargamos un formato distinto, si te fijas en las fotos los envases no son iguales (aunque tienen el mismo contenido, dos litros). Las cajas son de 4 garrafas, 8 litros y el precio es el que dices, 32 euros. Te recomiendo este porque es el de esta *nueva cosecha*. Y ha salido aún mejor que el anterior.

Gracias por el detalle, no me había dado cuenta que en pequeño abajo habla de 3 garrafas. Son cuatro, no te preocupes.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 May 2014)

Esto se sale un poquito del tema del hilo, pero estamos en fiestas en Sabiote y he querido compartirlo con vosotros. Es una buena excusa para hacernos una visita el próximo mayo.

Fiestas medievales Sabiote 2014 | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 May 2014)

A ver si alguno sois tan amables de explicarme cómo pongo fotos por aquí, que siempre tengo que recurrir a enlaces externos. Gracias.


----------



## zulu (10 May 2014)

Picas en el




y te sale un cuadro para pegar la url de la imagen que quieres poner. Para obtenerlo, el botón derecho encima de la imagen suele tener un "Ver imagen" y copias la url de arriba, o un "copiar la ruta de la imagen"

Para imagenes en tu ordenador las tendrás que subir antes a tinypic o similares


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 May 2014)

Estamos con la cubierta, os explico. Dejamos la hierba sobre todo por dos razones, para 'sujetar el terreno' es decir, para luchar contra la erosión, esto la cubierta vegetal lo hace de dos formas, con las raíces sujeta la tierra, y las hojas evitan el impacto directo de las gotas de lluvia contra el suelo.







La otra razón es la materia orgánica que aportan al suelo los restos desbrozados de la cubierta cuando la cortamos. La cortamos porque ya no esperamos lluvias y entonces es importante que la hierba no compita con el olivar por el agua y los nutrientes. En la foto veis ya la primera pasada, y ahora en esta última veis como queda la misma calle del olivar, antes y después.







---------- Post added 11-may-2014 at 16:53 ----------


----------



## jimmyjjohn (13 May 2014)

La lejía y el amoniaco, que es lo único que compra mi madre en ese súper.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 May 2014)

Qué super?


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 May 2014)

Los antioxidantes están cada vez más de moda, por sus beneficios para nuestra salud, todos conocéis las isoflavonas, la coenzima Q10 o los tanino, pero, ¿y el hidroxitirosol, os suena?
Antioxidantes naturales en Olivar de Plata y sus beneficios. | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 May 2014)

Os pongo unas fotos de la sesión de cata de aceites de oliva vírgenes que hicimos el otro día en un curso que estoy haciendo en la Unía de Baeza (universidad internacional de andalucia). Aquí fue donde nos hablaron, en una de las clases del tema de los antioxidantes y su importancia en la dieta, y de donde saqué material (y de internet) para la nueva entrada al blog que puse en el anterior mensaje.












---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 20:45 ----------








---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 20:46 ----------


----------



## tripack (27 May 2014)

Hola Diego. Es de admirar la dedicación y el entusiasmo que le pones a tu trabajo. Te deseo el mayor de los éxitos en tu proyecto y que dentro de poco veamos a olivar de plata entre los mejores aceites. En cuanto se me acabe el que tengo en casa, haré un pedido por la web.

Por cierto, veo por Facebook que conoces a mi buen amigo Asensio. Ahora que caigo, sois los dos de Sabiote. Entonces le encargaré alguna botella!

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 May 2014)

tripack dijo:


> Hola Diego. Es de admirar la dedicación y el entusiasmo que le pones a tu trabajo. Te deseo el mayor de los éxitos en tu proyecto y que dentro de poco veamos a olivar de plata entre los mejores aceites. En cuanto se me acabe el que tengo en casa, haré un pedido por la web.
> 
> Por cierto, veo por Facebook que conoces a mi buen amigo Asensio. Ahora que caigo, sois los dos de Sabiote. Entonces le encargaré alguna botella!
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias, eso espero yo también. Y sí que conozco a Asensio, es amigo de mi hermano Francisco y hemos sido costaleros ambos bajo el mismo paso.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 May 2014)

Me he encontrado un artículo muy interesante en un blog, y quiero compartirlo con vosotros. Explica muchas cosas interesantes sobre la fritura con aove, una forma de cocinar habitual en nuestro entorno y que se está descubriendo no tan mala como pensaban algunos. El artículo es interesante y no quiero entresacarlo, así que os dejo el enlace:
La fritura con aceite de oliva virgen | Centro de Interpretación Olivar y Aceite Comarca de La Loma


----------



## adonis1 (3 Jun 2014)

Hola Diego.

Al final he terminado siendo técnico de una almazara (hace unos meses que he empezado).

Me gusta tu proyecto, también pretendo incrementar las ventas de aceite envasado y empezar a exportar, creo que es el futuro, aunque a veces compensa la venta a granel.

saludos y gracias por la página olivardeplata, está muy bien.


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Jun 2014)

adonis1 dijo:


> Hola Diego.
> 
> Al final he terminado siendo técnico de una almazara (hace unos meses que he empezado).
> 
> ...



No sé exactamente qué puesto ocupas al decir técnido de almazara. Supongo que maestro de almazara no es pues estos se dedican a producir, quizás gerente?

Vender, ahora mismo, como está el patio es complicado, nosotros, sin ir más lejos, teniendo un producto de gran calidad, propio, con lo que implica tener conocimiento del producto y garantía, por ejemplo, del tipo de cultivo que hacemos. Ya ves que incluso por la web mostramos los trabajos de campo. Y además comprando directamente al agricultor. Aún así es difícil. 

El futuro, en mi humilde opinión, pasa por dar valor añadido al producto, por enseñarle a todo el mundo las bondades de un producto único, el virgen extra. Por intentar, y conseguir si se puede, que el consumo de aceite de oliva pase a ser de aceite virgen para cocina, frituras y demás, porque es el mejor, y para aderezo, crudo el virgen extra. Por mostrar las variedades, y sus aplicaciones, igual que en casa suele haber varios vinos, el de cocinar, el blanco para no se qué, el tinto para la carne, conseguir lo propio con los aceites. Pero todo eso es muy complejo.

Yo tengo una teoría, cuando terminó la guerra civil empezaron las tristemente famosas cartillas de racionamiento. Desde entonces, cuando el régimen compraba a un precio todo el aceite del país para luego racionalizarlo (eso decían al menos) se inculcó en la mente del español que el aceite era un bien de primera necesidad barato, y además, y esto fue lo peor, en la mente del olivicultor que daba igual hacer las cosas bien o mal porque el estado pagaba el mismo precio fuese bueno o malo. Y hubo otra consecuencia aún peor, la poca cuota de mercado que nuestro oro líquido tenía fuera de España, en exportación, la perdimos, y durante 40 años España no exportó aceite mientras Italia o Grecia se hicieron con los mercados internacionales. Consecuencias:

1. El consumidor español no valora nuestro producto ni nuestro esfuerzo, esto afortunadamente va cambiando poco a poco, a base sobre todo de estudios científicos que lo avalan, curiosamente muchos de ellos extranjeros.

2. Los agricultores nos dimos a la producción, pues no se pagaba la calidad, y ahora cuesta horrores que se cambie esa mentalidad, piensa que la edad media del agricultor en España es altísima ( España tiene 10 agricultores mayores de 55 años por cada agricultor menor de 35 años.) 

3. Y perdimos mucho tiempo con la exportación en relación con nuestros competidores directos.

Ojo con la exportación de todas formas, en eso hay que ir con pies de plomo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Jun 2014)

Quisiera presentaros a todos a mis hermanos. Ya habéis seguido a través del hilo mucho de lo relacionado con el aceite de oliva, sobre todo la importancia del apellido virgen extra. Y os he hablado también de nuestra marca, muchas veces haciendo referencia al trabajo familiar. Pues bien, esta es mi familia. Somos cuatro hermanos, trabajamos el campo dos, aunque en la foto aparecemos todos, porque ya de vacaciones, los otros dos nos echan una mano cuando terminan sus exámenes.

Legado familiar | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Es complejo llevar adelante el campo y Olivar de Plata, sobre todo por los temas burocráticos, por desgracia en España, aún cuando se les llena la boca de palabras como emprendedores, pymes, etc.. la realidad es que se necesita mucho tiempo para dedicar a papeleos muchas veces inútiles. El resto, el trabajo del olivar, la web, los pedidos, es mucho más agradable y llevadero.


----------



## RETAMA (9 Jun 2014)

Yo os voy a decir una cosa, se os ve con una cara de buena gente que da gusto.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Jun 2014)

Bueno, pues con el trabajo que nos está costando darnos a conocer, y el esfuerzo que supone para nosotros siendo simplemente agricultores y una empresa familiar muy pequeña, se agradece mucho este pequeño empujoncito.

Resulta que hemos salido mencionados, aunque de pasada, en un artículo en El Mundo sobre el aceite de oliva. Os dejo el enlace:

¿Por qué es bueno tomar aceite de oliva? | El Porqué de las Cosas | Blogs | elmundo.es


----------



## adonis1 (30 Jun 2014)

Buenos días Diego

Pues hago de todo, desde llevar los olivos hasta la contabilidad.

¿Sabes algo sobre los cursos que realiza la escuela europea de cata de aceite?


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Jun 2014)

adonis1 dijo:


> Buenos días Diego
> 
> Pues hago de todo, desde llevar los olivos hasta la contabilidad.
> 
> ¿Sabes algo sobre los cursos que realiza la escuela europea de cata de aceite?



Supongo que es una almazara privada, al llevar los olivos a la vez que la contabilidad. En donde estás?

De los cursos de la escuela europea de cata no se mucho, me coge lejos para asistir, la verdad. Cualquier curso de cata, decentemente organizado, ayuda a abrir los ojos en muchos sentidos, no sólo a quienes creen que la única diferencia entre un aceite y otro es la marca, sino también a quienes cultivan el olivar y piensan que su aceite es el mejor.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Jul 2014)

El olivar en Julio | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Como os explico en la entrada, ahora, en julio, nuestra misión es mantener el mejor estado vegetativo posible para evitar el estrés hídrico en el olivo, esto claro, a costa de regar. Como ya sabéis de otras veces, los polifenoles, que nos cuidan a nosotros en el aceite, son producidos de forma natural por el olivo, y lo hace para protegerse a si mismo. Bien, pues aquí uno de los temas fundamentales para producir un buen aceite de oliva virgen extra. Si el olivo pasa necesidad, sed en este caso, produce muchos polifenoles para protegerse, y luego los traslada al fruto, y luego al aceite. La conclusión es clara, cuanto más polifenoles tenga el aceite mejor, pues es más saludable. Es verdad, es cierto, pero el problema se plantea cuando os cuento que los polifenoles son los responsables del picante, y sobre todo del amargo del aceite. Todos queremos un aceite sano, cuanto más mejor, yo el primero, pero no queremos un aceite con un amargor extremo, y ahora es donde entra un buen agricultor, un buen método de cultivo y la mano del maestro de almazara. Obtener un virgen extra rico y sano no es tan fácil.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Perchas (6 Jul 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> El olivar en Julio | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata
> 
> Como os explico en la entrada, ahora, en julio, nuestra misión es mantener el mejor estado vegetativo posible para evitar el estrés hídrico en el olivo, esto claro, a costa de regar. Como ya sabéis de otras veces, los polifenoles, que nos cuidan a nosotros en el aceite, son producidos de forma natural por el olivo, y lo hace para protegerse a si mismo. Bien, pues aquí uno de los temas fundamentales para producir un buen aceite de oliva virgen extra. Si el olivo pasa necesidad, sed en este caso, produce muchos polifenoles para protegerse, y luego los traslada al fruto, y luego al aceite. La conclusión es clara, cuanto más polifenoles tenga el aceite mejor, pues es más saludable. Es verdad, es cierto, *pero el problema se plantea cuando os cuento que los polifenoles son los responsables del picante, y sobre todo del amargo del aceite.* Todos queremos un aceite sano, cuanto más mejor, yo el primero, pero no queremos un aceite con un amargor extremo, y ahora es donde entra un buen agricultor, un buen método de cultivo y la mano del maestro de almazara. Obtener un virgen extra rico y sano no es tan fácil.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Ese remarcado en negrita es el problema del ultimo aceite recibido el pasado mes, un Frutado extremadamente Verde Amargo y muy picante, desequilibrado, después de 13 años comprando cada uno de ellos 12 cajas de 4 latas de 5 litros al mismo productor de una denominación Cordobesa, me llego este aceite, reclame y me trataron como para perderme de cliente. 

He de decir que ha sido siempre de premio, hasta el punto que parte de esas cajas son para un gupo privado de Gourmet en Friburgo (Alemania) y otro en Arizona (USA).

Llame al consejo regulador y ayer me llamo de vuelta el secretario general donde estuvimos hablando mas de una hora. Al final me aseguro que haría llegar al propietario esta queja y que el se ocuparia de enviarme el tipo de aceite al que esta almazara de cosecha propia me tenia acostumbrado. 

El éxito de ventas al final pasa factura y la gente se relaja.


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Jul 2014)

Perchas dijo:


> Ese remarcado en negrita es el problema del ultimo aceite recibido el pasado mes, un Frutado extremadamente Verde Amargo y muy picante, desequilibrado, después de 13 años comprando cada uno de ellos 12 cajas de 4 latas de 5 litros al mismo productor de una denominación Cordobesa, me llego este aceite, reclame y me trataron como para perderme de cliente.
> 
> He de decir que ha sido siempre de premio, hasta el punto que parte de esas cajas son para un gupo privado de Gourmet en Friburgo (Alemania) y otro en Arizona (USA).
> 
> ...



Perchas, yo ya he comentado muchas veces en el foro que junto con el frutado, el amargo y el picante son atributos positivos en el aceite. Es así de sencillo, el aceite virgen (extra, virgen o lampante) pica y amarga, es lo natural pues al final hablamos de un zumo extraído de una fruta, sin más añadidos. Lo que ocurre es que a veces pues es difícil controlar todos los factores, pues depende directamente del olivo y su cosecha, y esta a su vez
está vinculada a la climatología, y amigo, eso no hay quien lo controle. Por eso te digo, no quiero exculparlos (para mi lo más sencillo sería ponerlos a parir y pedirte que compres del mío) pero entiendo que no es tan fácil, y quiero haceros entender a todos que hacer un buen virgen extra es complicado, que tiene su mérito, y que no se trata de envasar aceite en botellas. Por eso también tiene un precio superior. 

En el caso concreto que nos ocupa, en un olivar de secano sería imposible regular o aplacar el tema de los polifenoles por sequía (ojo, no sólo hay un caso, también intervienen en el resultado final cosas como las heladas, el granizo, o las plagas, cada una con lo suyo). En nuestro caso, al regar logramos regular mejor este aspecto, pero implica varias cosas, primero el trabajo que requiere, luego el gasto, todos sabemos de primera mano, más en este foro, el tinte que están adquiriendo las tarifas eléctricas, en mi casa tengo contratada una tarifa de 4,6 kw, en un pozo ciento y pico kw, imaginad la factura.


----------



## Perchas (6 Jul 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Perchas, yo ya he comentado muchas veces en el foro que junto con el frutado, el amargo y el picante son atributos positivos en el aceite. Es así de sencillo, el aceite virgen (extra, virgen o lampante) pica y amarga, es lo natural pues al final hablamos de un zumo extraído de una fruta, sin más añadidos. Lo que ocurre es que a veces pues es difícil controlar todos los factores, pues depende directamente del olivo y su cosecha, y esta a su vez
> está vinculada a la climatología, y amigo, eso no hay quien lo controle. Por eso te digo, no quiero exculparlos (para mi lo más sencillo sería ponerlos a parir y pedirte que compres del mío) pero entiendo que no es tan fácil, y quiero haceros entender a todos que hacer un buen virgen extra es complicado, que tiene su mérito, y que no se trata de envasar aceite en botellas. Por eso también tiene un precio superior.
> 
> En el caso concreto que nos ocupa, en un olivar de secano sería imposible regular o aplacar el tema de los polifenoles por sequía (ojo, no sólo hay un caso, también intervienen en el resultado final cosas como las heladas, el granizo, o las plagas, cada una con lo suyo). En nuestro caso, al regar logramos regular mejor este aspecto, pero implica varias cosas, primero el trabajo que requiere, luego el gasto, todos sabemos de primera mano, más en este foro, el tinte que están adquiriendo las tarifas eléctricas, en mi casa tengo contratada una tarifa de 4,6 kw, en un pozo ciento y pico kw, imaginad la factura.



Hola Diego,

Gracias por contestar.

LLevo leyendo este hilo desde sus origenes, jamas quise intervenir hasta ayer, no queria contaminarlo con mis apreciaciones, preferi que siguiera su curso.

Pertenecí a la mesa Nacional de Expendedores de AOVE (Aceite Oliva Virgen Extra) desde principio de los 70 hasta su disolución, llegue a ser en algun momento el mayor vendedor de AOVE de la provincia de Madrid, AOVE que me servia en cisternas COOSUR, la media de 10 cisternas de 5.000 litros, siete eran muy buenas, dos excelentes u una excepcional. Teníamos clientes que venian desde Asturias, Leon, Galicia, etc.

El asunto de la colza nos dio la puntilla a todo el sector del aceite de Oliva sin excepción. Quizas Carbonell se salvo un poco de la quema aunque vendiera ceite Lampante refinado quimicamente y mezclado con un suspiro de AOVE, (¡vamos basura embotellada!).

Cuando dejamos ese negocio tuvimos la necesidad de suministrarnos para consumo propio de un excelente aceite, por lazos familiares Cordobeses encontramos hace 23 años un excelente "German Baena" denominacion del Consejo Regulador de Baena. 

Hace 13 años estando en la feria de Cordoba un familiar me presento en una caseta de feria al propietario de una nueva Almazara de cosecha propia, les compre una caja ese mismo dia y he de decir que el cambio cualitativo con respecto al de "German Baena" fue espectacular a mucho, mucho mejor.

Trece años después de consumir quizás uno de los mejores aceites que haya probado en mi vida, este mes pasado llego por primera vez en 13 años la decepción. 

La cata que hice aunque los atributos positivos de frutado Amargo y Picante, eran sobremanera excesivos, llegando a catalogarlo yo como desequilibrado, teniendo este defecto no podría ser denominado AOVE.

Por eso llame al consejo regulador, le prometo que la conversación con el Secretario (que sabe un huevo y parte del otro de AOVE) le preocupo sobre manera, hasta el punto de pedirme una muestra y el lote de fabricacion y envasado, me dijo que volveria a reunir al Consejo de Cata para mirar este asunto.


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Jul 2014)

Si has seguido el hilo, supongo que también habrás echado un ojo a la web de Olivar de Plata. La idea es bien sencilla, educar un poquito en el tema para que la gente sepa de AOVE, que es lo importante, y de camino intentar abrirnos un hueco en esto. Muy difícil, pero también gratificante, de hecho el hueco ha de ser pequeño, nosotros somos una explotación familiar, sobre 30 hectáreas, y producimos por tanto muy poco, así que no necesitamos mucho. La base es intentar hacer algo artesanal casi, cuidar el producto y el campo, para venderles a aquellos que se preocupan por lo que comen y por el medio ambiente. Ocurre que al ser tan pequeños y no disponer de medios para gastar, pues este hilo, con las redes sociales y el boca a boca suponen nuestros medios de publicidad.

Ya ves, de las cisternas que hablas que vendías nosotros no te hubiésemos podido suministrar casi ninguna. En fin, que bienvenido al hilo, que aportes lo que sepas, que se ve que es bastante, para a ver si entre todos logramos que haya cierta cultura del aceite en nuestro país, ya que somos los máximos productores no estaría demás que sepamos algo de esto.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Jul 2014)

En época de riegos estamos, unas fotos os pongo para que veáis.







Los goteros regando el olivo, y ahora con más detalle.







Básicamente el riego es un sistema de tuberías que llegan hasta cada olivo, el último paso es el gotero, un pequeño artilugio que regula la salida de agua, en nuestro caso de la foto, de 8 litros a la hora, para que todos rieguen igual. Para aprovechar el agua al máximo.


----------



## pajarito (20 Jul 2014)

Quisiera hacer una recomendación a los foreros , que se aprovisionen de aceite ya que hay subidas del aceite desde Junio en origen de 45 centimos el kilo . Dicha subida será en los próximos meses.El aceite es no perecedero , únicamente pierde cualidades , sabor , al año de envasado.
Un saludo.


PD Con esto no recomiendo que tenga que ser ninguna marca en especial.


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Jul 2014)

En parte es cierto esto que dice pajarito, os dejo un enlace de la web poolred donde podréis ver la evolución de los precios en origen de los distintos tipos de aceites de oliva vírgenes.

POOLred-Sistema de Información de Precios en Origen del Mercado de Contado del Aceite de Oliva

Pero en realidad esto es un tema que controlan unos pocos y que el resto de los mortales desconocemos totalmente, de hecho, si miráis con detenimiento en la web el gráfico de evolución mensual veréis como los precios varían a diario, a veces de forma muy pronunciada, mientras, por ejemplo, nosotros tenemos el mismo precio de nuestro aceite desde el primer día que estuvo esta cosecha disponible. Se supone, por tanto son conjeturas, que el precio tiende a subir puesto que la próxima cosecha será mala, algunos indican que hasta muy mala.
La lógica indica que al venir una cosecha mala, la oferta será menor y eso hará tirar de los precios hacia arriba, pero, sin ir más lejos, la cosecha 2012/13 fue desastrosa, y los precios no subieron demasiado, incluso bajaron en el último tercio del año.
En fin, más o menos como la bolsa, sube y baja pero nadie sabe muy bien cuando, salvo los de siempre, que se hartan a ganar dinero a costa del resto.


----------



## Angelote (20 Jul 2014)

Llevaba tiempo detrás de plantearme el tema del aceite de oliva, ver este hilo en burbuja me ha animado, pedido de prueba efectuado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Jul 2014)

Angelote dijo:


> Llevaba tiempo detrás de plantearme el tema del aceite de oliva, ver este hilo en burbuja me ha animado, pedido de prueba efectuado.



Si no me equivoco, tu pedido ha salido esta misma mañana Ángel, espero que te guste y lo disfrutes, y lo cuentes por aquí si te apetece. El hilo es precisamente para esto, para animaros, ya que otro tipo de publicidad para nosotros sería imposible económicamente hablando. Además tenemos el convencimiento de que enseñar sobre el virgen extra es más importante que venderlo (que también lo es).


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Jul 2014)

Ayer hice una entrada a mi blog de Olivar de Plata sobre el riego. Es una explicación muy sencilla de cómo regamos el olivar, porque lo tenía en mente desde hace tiempo, y he recopilado fotos de cuando hicimos el pozo, y también alguna más.

Os dejo el enlace por si alguno tenéis interés en conocer el riego del olivar. ¿Cómo regamos Olivar de Plata? | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Jul 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Ayer hice una entrada a mi blog de Olivar de Plata sobre el riego. Es una explicación muy sencilla de cómo regamos el olivar, porque lo tenía en mente desde hace tiempo, y he recopilado fotos de cuando hicimos el pozo, y también alguna más.
> 
> Os dejo el enlace por si alguno tenéis interés en conocer el riego del olivar. ¿Cómo regamos Olivar de Plata? | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata



que pasa si se les deja solo con la lluvia, como estarian si vosotros no estuvieseis ahi ayudandoles?.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Jul 2014)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> que pasa si se les deja solo con la lluvia, como estarian si vosotros no estuvieseis ahi ayudandoles?.



Digamos que sería más a la suerte, exclavizador. A ver, el olivo es un árbol adaptado a nuestra zona, por tanto, si no lo regamos, lo cuidamos, lo podamos y demás, es capaz de vivir, claro. Otra cosa es que sea capaz de producir aceite, y más difícil aún de calidad. En nuestra explotación, las parcelas grandes (entre comillas esto, porque tampoco es que sean muy grandes, más quisiera yo) son de regadío, son las que aparecen en la web donde pone, Origen aove. Bien, pero también tenemos un par de parcelas pequeñas de secano, reciben los mismos cuidados que las otras, pero al no tener riego su productividad merma bastante sobre todo en años secos, por ponerte un ejemplo, el año pasado, que fue un buen año de lluvias, estas pequeñas parcelas de secano produjeron más o menos igual que la media (siempre hablando en porcentaje). ¿Qué ocurre entonces?, pues este año, mucho peor en términos de pluviometría no tienen cosecha ninguna. El olivo es de por sí *vecero*, la vecería es un fenómeno propio del olivar, que consiste en que el olivo tiende a descansar tras años de buena cosecha, este problema se acentúa mucho en secano.
Tened en cuenta, que el olivar, como prácticamente toda la agricultura y la ganadería, tiene unos gastos anuales que no son negociables. No se puede dejar de alimentar una vaca, como no se puede dejar de cuidar un olivar, pues ambos perecerían, o en el mejor de los casos el tiempo y el gasto para volver a hacerlos 'productivos' serían mucho mayores. Por tanto, si mantenemos el gasto, el hecho de que aparezca la vecería es trágico para el cultivo. Imagina por un momento que en tu trabajo, manteniendo el nivel de exigencia, cobrases de forma alterna, un año si y otro no.

Espero haberte explicado todo, exclavizador, sino pregunta lo que quieras.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Ago 2014)

Hola, he comprado un aceite que trae más información de lo habitual.
Pone marca Abaco, aceite de oliva virgen y refinado, 1º(eso siempre lo miro, lo busco fuerte), y esto lo que nunca había visto:

-Índice de peróxidos: menor o igual a 14mEq O2/kg
-contenido en ceras menor o igual a 35omg/kg
-Absorbancia en el ultravioleta: K270 <=0 9 y A(letra alfa griega)K<=0.15

Luego ya viene lo de siempre de valores nutricionales.

Y en otra parte pone lugar de fabricación Daimiel(Ciudad Real) por F.Faiges S.L.
Polígono industrial c/*Calidad 46B* ->¿además de ser una calle existe tal calidad?

ienso:

No se si será buen aceite o no pero por 2 euros un litro y que APARENTEMENTE no viene de Marruecos (pero a saber)...pues yo no me quejo.

Lo suelo comprar virgen sin refinados pero es que el precio era tentador y nunca había probado esta marca.


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Ago 2014)

siken dijo:


> Hola, he comprado un aceite que trae más información de lo habitual.
> Pone marca Abaco, aceite de oliva virgen y refinado, 1º(eso siempre lo miro, lo busco fuerte), y esto lo que nunca había visto:
> 
> -Índice de peróxidos: menor o igual a 14mEq O2/kg
> ...



Hola Siken, la información nunca está demás, aunque a veces, cuando no sabes interpretarla igual sirve para crear más distracción que otra cosa. En realidad has comprado un aceite de oliva (Diferencias entre Virgen Extra, virgen y lampante | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata) de ahí que les obliguen a poner los ingredientes, que son aceite refinado por un lado y virgen por otro, de haber sido un aceite virgen o virgen extra no habría sido necesario. 

Al poner la acidez, 1º, les obligan a poner el resto de parámetros, peróxidos, ceras y demás. Para que te hagas una idea, para un aceite de oliva virgen extra los parámetros que te han dado son estos: la acidez de un virgen extra ha de ser igual o menor de 0,8º, los peróxidos menores de 20, el K270 menor o igual a 0,22 y el K232 menor o igual de 2,5%. De todas formas me extraña que los pongan, todos estos parámetros son de calidad, sirven para 'medir' sobre todo la frescura de un aceite virgen, pues lo que miden son alteraciones del original. Por ejemplo, la acidez mide los ácidos grasos libres al romperse los enlaces de los triglicéridos, estos se rompen al alterarse o envejecer el aceite, y se supone cero la acidez en el fruto. Los peróxidos miden oxidación. 

El hecho de que aparezcan en un 'aceite de oliva' a secas, no tiene mucho sentido, porque su componente mayoritario es aceite refinado, al pasarlo por refinería se eliminan la acidez (se neutraliza con sosa) y las oxidaciones, con lo cual no tiene mucho sentido luego presumir de algo que no tienen, si lo han eliminado antes químicamente.

Lo de la calidad, en aceites es *virgen extra, virgen y lampante* para aceites obtenidos directamente de la aceituna. Luego *aceite de oliva* para la mezcla entre refinado y virgen, y *aceite de orujo* para la mezcla entre aceite de orujo refinado y aceite de oliva virgen. Esas son las calidades reconocidas, lo otro, será el nombre de la calle como bien dices.

Espero haberte ayudado. Y respecto a lo que comentas de 'lo busco fuerte', vete a un buen virgen extra, porque lo que es aceite de oliva es como un rebajado, para explicarte, el virgen extra sería un gran vino tinto, y el otro sería un vino aguado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Ago 2014)

He encontrado este comentario en un foro de olivar y aceite, y quiero compartirlo con vosotros. Ya se que muchos de los que estáis por aquí valoráis positivamente los productos de cosechero, este comentario va en esa dirección referido al aceite de oliva.


_A raíz de un estudio USA sobre distintos tipos de aceites de oliva extra,...habituales en los mercados,...se hizo otro en España,...con la misma conclusión,...la mayoría de ellos son fraudulentos,...y entre ellos Bertolli, Carapelli,...etc....que como todos nosotros sabemos,...SON PROPIEDAD DE UNA EMPRESA ESPAÑOLA, y cuyos enlaces ya puse en el foro no hace mucho.

En cuanto a la patraña esa del aceite transparente color champagne...en fin,...tres renglones escritos por un niño de parvulitos,...lo hace mejor.

No obstante,...es que le veo el plumero a kms.

A raíz de la proliferación de pequeñas envasadoras con buenos aceites extra...el público va aprendiendo la lección,...y empezando a distinguir una calidad y un producto de otro fraudulento.

El fraudulento de laboratorio,...etiquetado como extra,...no tiene más webos que tener el mismo color, aroma y sabor de laboratorio de toda la gama, y año tras año.

El extra de cosechero,...en donde primero se distingue es en el color,...normalmente verdes para los frutados de principios de campaña...recordemos que la "clorofilina" y otros colorantes terminantemente prohíbidos,...son utilizados por algunos perlas del caribe,...y en Jaén me constan algunos...

Y por otra parte,...un extra de cosechero,...no tiene el mismo sabor, color y aroma de un año a otro,...y ni siquiera de una partida a otra del mismo año. Al ser productos naturales y no de laboratorio,...es imposible hacer aceites que respondan al mismo patrón.

Pues bien...hay un sector al que le jode las inferencias del cosechero,...que ve como poco a poco,...van perdiendo cuota de mercado,...de esas chorraditas,...color champagne y etiquetadas como extra.

Y hay un gran sector,...el mayoritario,...empeñado en seguir fabricando bazofias,...para ponerle la etiquetita de extra,...de esos amarillos claritos color meada de niño "jarto" agua, y en seguir pinchando a los profesionales y administración...para catalogar extras y vírgenes,... según criterios muy interesados._


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Ago 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Hola Siken, la información nunca está demás, aunque a veces, cuando no sabes interpretarla igual sirve para crear más distracción que otra cosa. En realidad has comprado un aceite de oliva (Diferencias entre Virgen Extra, virgen y lampante | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata) de ahí que les obliguen a poner los ingredientes, que son aceite refinado por un lado y virgen por otro, de haber sido un aceite virgen o virgen extra no habría sido necesario.
> 
> Al poner la acidez, 1º, les obligan a poner el resto de parámetros, peróxidos, ceras y demás. Para que te hagas una idea, para un aceite de oliva virgen extra los parámetros que te han dado son estos: la acidez de un virgen extra ha de ser igual o menor de 0,8º, los peróxidos menores de 20, el K270 menor o igual a 0,22 y el K232 menor o igual de 2,5%. De todas formas me extraña que los pongan, todos estos parámetros son de calidad, sirven para 'medir' sobre todo la frescura de un aceite virgen, pues lo que miden son alteraciones del original. Por ejemplo, la acidez mide los ácidos grasos libres al romperse los enlaces de los triglicéridos, estos se rompen al alterarse o envejecer el aceite, y se supone cero la acidez en el fruto. Los peróxidos miden oxidación.
> 
> ...



Desde luego que no me quejo de todo lo que sea información, aunque a los no entendidos algunas cosas no nos dejen claro hasta qué punto compramos aceite "decente"(dentro de esa gama). Solo me he enterado de que cumple los parámetros "legales".

En cuanto al sabor fuerte ...me gusta que sepa a oliva pero hay aceites un tanto amargos que no me gustan para la lechuga. Y en todo caso siendo el "acompañante" en pequeñas cantidades de lo que es realmente el plato que comes pues prefiero ahorrar también por ahí. Si me dedicase a comprar "lo mejor" de todo lo que como entonces no me llegaría con mi bajo presupuesto. Podría elegir huevos ecológicos, carne de pollo de corral , esto y lo otro...pero conformo con no comer hamburguesas, salchichas de frankfurt y cosas de esas. 
Pero el que pueda pagarlo me parece bien.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Ago 2014)

pregunto una cosa, es posible que se almacene aceite sobrante de años de gran cosecha y que se comercialice años posteriores como refinado?.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Ago 2014)

siken dijo:


> Desde luego que no me quejo de todo lo que sea información, aunque a los no entendidos algunas cosas no nos dejen claro hasta qué punto compramos aceite "decente"(dentro de esa gama). Solo me he enterado de que cumple los parámetros "legales".
> 
> En cuanto al sabor fuerte ...me gusta que sepa a oliva pero hay aceites un tanto amargos que no me gustan para la lechuga. Y en todo caso siendo el "acompañante" en pequeñas cantidades de lo que es realmente el plato que comes pues prefiero ahorrar también por ahí. Si me dedicase a comprar "lo mejor" de todo lo que como entonces no me llegaría con mi bajo presupuesto. Podría elegir huevos ecológicos, carne de pollo de corral , esto y lo otro...pero conformo con no comer hamburguesas, salchichas de frankfurt y cosas de esas.
> Pero el que pueda pagarlo me parece bien.



Claro que sí Siken, es muy de agradecer, a esta marca y a otras, la cantidad de información, nunca está de más. En este sentido, para esto sirve el hilo, para ofrecer toda la información posible.

Respecto a esto, _Solo me he enterado de que cumple los parámetros "legales"._ en la medida que pueda ayudarte, pregunta lo que quieras para aclarar más cosas.

Luego, está claro que a todos nos gustaría comprar lo mejor pero está la pega del precio, y no todos los bolsillos pueden soportarlo. El mío desde luego no, pero también se trata de valorar y hacer cuentas, y hay veces que resulta que nos sorprenden los resultados. En el caso del aceite, que es el que mejor conozco, la media de consumo de aceite de oliva en España no llega a los 13 litros por persona y año, eso incluye todos los tipos, aceite de oliva, virgen, virgen extra. De un aceite barato, de oferta a uno como el nuestro el precio final por litro puede variar 1,5 euros, 2 como máximo. Total, que la diferencia de llevarte a casa una cosa de refinería a un buen virgen extra de cosechero puede ser de 20 euros al año, que tampoco es para tanto.

Es cómo lo que hablabas de los huevos de corral (yo tengo la suerte en ese sentido de vivir en un pueblo), para dos o tres huevos que te puedes comer a la semana, no creo que la diferencia sea demasiada, otra cosa es que por desgracia en nuestra sociedad valoramos más la ropa, o el móvil, que nuestra alimentación, pero eso da para un hilo completo.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 14:12 ----------




El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pregunto una cosa, es posible que se almacene aceite sobrante de años de gran cosecha y que se comercialice años posteriores como refinado?.



Claro que es posible, no, es seguro. Y no tiene porqué ser refinado. El aceite que se produce en almazara puede ser de la máxima categoría, virgen extra, y si se conserva bien, puede llegar al año siguiente siendo virgen extra, habrá perdido frescura obviamente, pero puede aguantar, incluso mucho más. Piensa que el aceite se usa como conservante en alimentación, para conservas por ejemplo, y tiene esa capacidad.

Los comercializadores van comprando aceite a granel cuando lo necesitan, y los agricultores vamos vendiendo cuando podemos, aquellos por ejemplo que este año no hayan necesitado vender pronto, se han encontrado conque ahora mismo el aceite tiene mejor precio a granel que a principios de año, aunque posiblemente sea ya de algo peor calidad.


----------



## micartera (4 Ago 2014)

Lo que es habitual es que aceite sobrante de años de gran cosecha se comercialice posteriormente como AOVE, sin ser ya ni virgen, diría que muchos lampantes son, si, si para quemar e iluminar. O acaso se ha almacenado a la temperatura requerida? en atmósfera inerte? y un sin fin de detalles..
Es lamentable catar aceite de 24 euros medio litro y meterse en la boca un aceite que ni es ya virgen extra ni es ya virgen.
Algún día se empezarán a hacer las cosas bien en este país y de hecho cada vez se ve que alguién opta por esa vía, camino que parece el de Diego, al cual ni conozco.
Alguien ha pensado en enlazar el indice que tiene el aceite en el PIB y lo que supondría empezar a sacar lindezas de lo que se vende como AVOE con la consecuencia negativa en ese PIB ?? 
Por cierto, si, cuando ponen el grado es necesario que pongan los valores de peróxidos y demás, pero eso sería al momento del envasado, otro cantar es cuando lo compras y con la degradación que viene arrastrando, temperaturas, envases traslucidos cuando el aceite debe protegerse de la luz solar, vamos, vamos....
Para evitar eso, algunas marcas conocidas, jaja, se ahorran el simbolito º y salvados aunque eso de lugar a engaño al consumidor, que entiende compra de un tal grado u otro pero como el consumidor no sabe nada de nada pues que mas dá, a servirle "ponga Usted el calificativo que mas le guste".
Por cierto, hablando del refinado, yo hace tiempo que ni entra en casa, quizás sea por el uso de hexeno (derivado del petroleo) como disolvente y por sus tratamientos químicos y de temperaturas posteriores para separarlo.
Sinceramente no creo que ni pudiera decirse que el refinado fuera como un vino aguado pues, para mí, sería sano este último y no el primero.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Ago 2014)

micartera dijo:


> Lo que es habitual es que aceite sobrante de años de gran cosecha se comercialice posteriormente como AOVE, sin ser ya ni virgen, diría que muchos lampantes son, si, si para quemar e iluminar. O acaso se ha almacenado a la temperatura requerida? en atmósfera inerte? y un sin fin de detalles..
> Es lamentable catar aceite de 24 euros medio litro y meterse en la boca un aceite que ni es ya virgen extra ni es ya virgen.
> Algún día se empezarán a hacer las cosas bien en este país y de hecho cada vez se ve que alguién opta por esa vía, camino que parece el de Diego, al cual ni conozco.
> Alguien ha pensado en enlazar el indice que tiene el aceite en el PIB y lo que supondría empezar a sacar lindezas de lo que se vende como AVOE con la consecuencia negativa en ese PIB ??
> ...



Puede que sean habituales ambas cosas, micartera, aunque no comparables. Comercializar un aceite de la campaña anterior de forma correcta es posible aunque siempre sin especificar, por eso, los pequeños productores (que no tenemos capacidad para llegar al gran público) aconsejamos comprar aove de la campaña. Ningún gran envasador te pone el año de cosecha, simplemente porque manejan grandes cantidades de calidades diferentes, de paises diferentes y de cosechas diferentes, y las mezclan para obtener lo que ellos quieren, por tanto, no les interesa poner en una botella que contiene aceite de Túnez, España y Grecia, de cosechas diferentes. Omiten la información, y así cuela, otra cosa es que sea ético. Sin embargo, comercializar bajo la calidad AOVE otra cosa es un fraude, que también se da por desgracia. Nadie conoce a los padres de los hijos tontos y feos, pues yo tampoco conozco a los padres productores de los aceites malos, todos son virgen extra, y luego claro, cuando llegas a cata, pues ¡sorpresa!.

Como es normal, cuando se ponen en las etiquetas los valores de acidez, peróxidos y demás, son los valores que se tienen cuando el aceite está bodega. Una vez que sale pues esos valores cambian, como bien dices, según las circunstancias. Una de las peores cosas que le puede pasar a un virgen extra es la exposición prolongada a la luz solar, por eso siempre suelo aconsejar que el envase de pet se mantenga dentro de una despensa o armario de cocina, nunca bajo la luz de la campana extractora junto al calor de la vitrocerámica. Si tenéis oportunidad, en la estantería del aceite del super, la próxima vez que vayáis, fijaos en el color del aceite bajo los focos, pasa rápidamente a anaranjado (se está oxidando por la acción de la luz).







Bajo los efectos de la luz, las clorofilas que contiene un virgen extra fresco (verde gracias a esos pigmentos naturales) se degradan rápidamente oxidándose. Como veis, esto es culpa del super, que los expone a la luz, porque se ve claramente que la misma botella repuesta recientemente tiene su color verde original. Este es un problema de la comercialización del virgen extra por canales normales. En nuestro caso esto nunca pasaría, pues el aceite está conservado correctamente, y solo sale de nuestra casa una vez realizado el pedido, dentro de su caja, un día o dos hasta que llega a vuestra casa.

Respecto a lo del refinado, ojo pues no quiero que se malinterprete. El proceso de refinado del aceite de oliva lampante, es un proceso químico pero no interviene el hexano (derivado del petróleo del que habla micartera). El hexano se utiliza como disolvente en el proceso de extracción del aceite de orujo, también en el de extracción de otros aceites vegetales, girasol, soja y demás. Una vez extraídos, se 'limpian' bajo el proceso de refinado, esto ocurre porque no se pueden exprimir como el aceite de oliva, que es un zumo natural. No mezclemos por favor. Os dejo un corta pega de wikipedia que explica el proceso de refinado.

_*Refinado*

Es el proceso químico y físico al que se someten los aceites de oliva vírgenes que por sus características organolépticas y de acidez no son aptos para el consumo, y los aceites de orujo de aceituna.

Durante el refinado se realizan las siguientes operaciones:7

Winterización o invernación consiste en el enfriamiento del aceite para eliminar los glicéridos de punto de fusión elevados8 (estearinas, glicéridos muy saturados, ceras y esteroles9 ), es decir, en quitar los componentes que se solidifican con el frío. De esta forma se facilita la filtración posterior. La invernación se llevó a cabo primeramente dejando reposar y decantando el aceite contenido en tanques a la intemperie, durante la estación invernal. La gran demanda actual de aceites de esta clase hace que sea necesario el empleo de frío artificial y la filtración del líquido para separar las porciones sólidas. Típicamente, se somete al aceite a un enfriamiento rápido hasta 5 °C y se mantiene durante 24 horas.
Separación de mucílagos, que elimina las lecitinas y las gomas.
Decoloración o blanqueamiento es la eliminación del color mediante carbón activo o bien por tierras absorbentes como la bentonita. Se eliminan o corrigen los colores visualmente defectuosos como el verde oscuro casi negro o el pardo anaranjado de los compuestos oxidados.
Neutralización o reducción del grado de acidez. Se lleva a cabo mediante tratamientos con hidróxidos alcalinos, operación denominada de saponificación, los jabones de estos ácidos grasos, obtenidos por adición de sosa, son fácilmente eliminables al ser insolubles en el aceite.
Desodorización con tratamientos de agua a temperaturas de entre 160 y 180 °C a elevado vacío, donde se eliminan determinados aldehídos.
Este proceso no se realiza tampoco en las almazaras sino en refinerías específicas.

Dependiendo de la intensidad de las alteraciones o defectos del aceite oliva DEFECTUOSO (corriente y lampante) el proceso de refinación del mismo puede ser total, si se realizan todas las etapas, o parcial en caso de que sólo se realicen algunas porque el aceite no esté muy defectuoso.

Durante este proceso se pierde la virginidad del aceite al entrar este en contacto con disolventes orgánicos y/o productos químicos, también se pierden vitaminas y antioxidantes, motivo por el que un Aceite de Oliva Refinado tiene un valor biológico prácticamente nulo y por ello es preciso que para su envasado y comercialización se acompañe o mezcle con Aceite de Oliva Virgen (Extra o Fino), convirtiéndose en Aceite Rectificado._

Fuente: Aceite de oliva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ago 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> De un aceite barato, de oferta a uno como el nuestro el precio final por litro puede variar 1,5 euros, 2 como máximo. Total, que la diferencia de llevarte a casa una cosa de refinería a un buen virgen extra de cosechero puede ser de *20 euros al año, que tampoco es para tanto.*
> 
> Es cómo lo que hablabas de los huevos de corral (yo tengo la suerte en ese sentido de vivir en un pueblo), *para dos o tres huevos que te puedes comer a la semana, no creo que la diferencia sea demasiada*, otra cosa es que por desgracia en nuestra sociedad valoramos más la ropa, o el móvil, que nuestra alimentación, pero eso da para un hilo completo.



Claro, visto de uno en uno se dice *"la diferencia no es para tanto, solo son 20 euros más al año", etc...pero lo que importa es LA SUMA DE TODOS ESOS "POCOS MÁS".*
Eso marca la diferencia y hace que por ejemplo gente que gana mucho más que yo diga que "no tienen pa comé". Por ejemplo conozco a alguien que no acaba de cambiar el chip y adaptarse a su nueva situación de pobre y dice "es que lo de marca estaba de oferta, costaba poco más", o "me compré un capricho pero es que era muy barato", o eso de "bah, por ir al bar tampoco pasa nada, que un café es un euro". Suma todos sus "pocos" y resulta que incluso cuando cobraba debía dinero a familiares y prestamistas usureros.
Yo con la mitad nunca debí dinero a nadie. Pues es gracias a mirar esos "solo 20 euros más al año" de esto, lo otro y lo de más allá. Y que si el seguro, las ruedas del coche, el aceite del coche que también te dicen que debe ser bueno, etc...son tantas cosas en las que te dicen "por poco más tienes algo mucho mejor" que si hiciera caso a eso entonces no me llegaría.
Y desde luego que si miro el precio de la parte principal de la comida(la carne, el pescado) mucho más lo miro para lo que son SOLO CONDIMENTOS.

Pero repito que para gustos los colores y para quien pueda. Igualmente quien sea sibarita y note realmente la diferencia entre aceites buenos y malos adelante. Yo no lo noto como no noto la diferencia entre la cola de marca blanca o la otra(cosa que ni de marca blanca suelo consumir)


----------



## ZPla (5 Ago 2014)

Hace unas semanas que recibí el primer pedido del aceite de Diego y comentar que todo correcto. Envío rápido y sin problemas y aceite muy bueno. Cogimos tres garrafas para probar entre tres y a todos nos ha encantado el sabor. Repetiremos.


----------



## Lbalddy (11 Ago 2014)

Cuál es la web? Estaría interesado en ver los precios y pedir en septiembre con los del trabajo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Ago 2014)

Comprar Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra - Venta de Aceite de Oliva - Comprar Aceite de Oliva Online

Esta es la web del aceite, Lbalddy, y esta la tienda

Olivar de Plata


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Ago 2014)

Tenemos una nueva entrada al blog de nuestra página web, y quiero compartirla con vosotros:
Lorite, la parcela más pequeña. | Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Se trata en esta ocasión de presentaros la parcela más pequeña de nuestra explotación, una finca a la que tenemos cariño por temas familiares, ya que tenemos constancia de que perteneció a la abuela de nuestra abuela.

Como siempre, hay fotos, que se amplían al pinchar sobre ellas, si queréis verlas con más detalle.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Ago 2014)

Quiero comentar esto por aquí, pues muchos de los que os habéis pasado por el hilo también os habéis animado a probar nuestro Aove Olivar de Plata, cosa que os agradezco.

Hemos contratado Trustivity, un servicio que permite a los clientes nuestros mostrar sus opiniones de nuestro producto y servicio en la web, en nuestro caso en la tienda web. A nosotros nos sirve para mejorar el posicionamiento de nuestra web en google y para que otros posibles clientes lean lo bueno o malo de nuestro aceite. Al cliente para expresar su satisfacción o sus quejas. Esta gente es independiente y publica todo, además tienen un servicio de mediación por si hubiese algún tipo de problema, ojalá que no, entre nosotros y vosotros.
Comento todo esto porque es posible que se hayan puesto o se pongan en contacto con algunos de vosotros, los que habéis hecho algún pedido, para que sepáis que no es spam, y por favor os pido un poco de vuestro tiempo para realizar un comentario, del tipo que sea. Os dejo el enlace también para que veáis cómo va.

https://www.trustivity.es/tienda.olivardeplata.com-opiniones


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Sep 2014)

Quiero comentar con vosotros dos noticias, la primera hace referencia al momento de recolección. He tenido la suerte de ser alumno de Gabriel Beltrán. Básicamente viene a corroborar lo que os he contado muchas veces, que para un buen virgen extra, frutado y saludable es necesario recolectar pronto, en el momento óptimo, y mucho antes de lo que es tradicional. Por esto, y por otros motivos, nos salimos de lo normal.
Adelantar la recolección de la aceituna es "clave" para crear aceites de alta gama con más componentes saludables - 20minutos.es

La otra noticia es que el aceite español por primera vez es más exportado que el italiano a EEUU, o sea, que vamos comercializando cada vez más, y eso es muy bueno. Espero que el mío llegue también a los yankis algún día.
España, el mayor exportador de aceite de oliva en EE UU y Japón | Empresas | Cinco Días


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Sep 2014)

martinmar dijo:


> El creador del hilo seguramente todavia no sabe que clase de personajes se mueven por este foro, aunque tambien es probable que la case de personas que pondrian a parir al forero, no les da la cabeza para meterse en hilos como este.
> Por cierto, el hilo es muy interesante, he aprendido cosas que desconocia por completo.
> Un saludo
> 
> ...



He estado releyendo el hilo, porque siempre se quedan cosas atrás, o porque se quedan sin contestar, y esta era una de esas. 

Martinmar a grandes rasgos, aunque esto cambia afortunadamente, en España la dedicación plena ha sido a producir, muchas veces de más. Italia en cambio se dedica más a vender, en los casos que citas, el griego es quizás mi modelo ideal, son plantaciones pequeñas y producciones muy cuidadas y vendidas sobre todo al turismo. Hay que decir que para ellos, que producen normalmente una tercera o cuarta parte que nosotros, es más fácil venderlo. El caso de marruecos es diferente, mucho diría yo, no se rigen por nuestras normativas de salud ni tampoco tienen las exigencias en materia laboral o de seguridad que tenemos en la UE, el resultado pues obviamente es un aceite producido con unos costes muy inferiores.

Resulta curiosos, los italianos, con un gran mercado hecho ya de años, vienen a comprar aceites a España, que luego envasan y venden como suyos. Ahora hay marcas de aquí que compran en marruecos y hacen lo mismo. Por eso, en el aceite y en todo los alimentos, muchas veces es imposible saber qué comemos a ciencia cierta. En nuestro caso al menos, puedes vernos por las fotos del facebook, e incluso si te interesa visitarnos aquí en Sabiote.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 19:54 ----------




Ninonino dijo:


> Después de leer todo lo que explicas sobre lo perjudicial que es el exceso de lluvia o la humedad, entiendo por qué en tierras lluviosas como la mía no hay olivares.



El olivar no se lleva bien con el exceso de humedad, de hecho muchos olivos mueren por asfixia radicular, palabrejo que indica que la raíz no puede respirar por el agua presente en el suelo. Es una pena, pero hoy no he llevado cámara (tampoco he caído en cogerla). Ultimamente, con esto del hilo voy al campo como un turista japonés. Pero me comprometo a colgar unas fotos el próximo día que pueda. 

Todo esto viene a que hoy precisamente hemos estado mi hermano y yo podando y arrancando varios olivos que se habían muerto, unos directamente por exceso de humedad, y otros por un hongo (verticilium dahliae, Verticillium dahliae - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ) que es consecuencia de la humedad. Por eso, en las zonas donde tenéis más suerte con las lluvias, o en suelos muy húmedos el olivo no crece bien, o no vive directamente. En nuestro caso, el clima seco permite su supervivencia, aunque por desgracia, a veces, como este año, demasiado seco. Aquí no llueve desde Marzo, que se dice pronto, hasta esta tarde que habrán caído un par de litros por metro cuadrado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Sep 2014)

Estoy leyendo ahora sobre el aceite de oliva y la historia, y hay un montón de cosas interesantes que os iré contando, si os apetece. Cosas muy curiosas como que en la antigua palestina a los sabios se les conocía por 'hijos del aceite' es alusión a la luz de las lámparas de aceite, supongo que por la lectura. O que hay cientos de alusiones al olivo y al aceite en la Biblia, el Corán y la Torá, y todas positivas, o sea que es un árbol y un fruto que han logrado poner de acuerdo a cristianos, musulmanes y judíos. Pero lo que quiero compartir con vosotros es un texto de Alonso de Herrera, de su libro Agricultura General. 
_'El tiempo de coger la azeituna para hacer un buen aceite y delicado, y de buen sabor y claro es *cuando la aceituna está verde, que se comienza a parar negra,* y aunque quedando prieta da más aceite, es mejor lo de las verdes, que es cuando más madura está la azeituna, tanto sales más grueso, y de peor sabor y ase a la garganta, y aunque de las verdes no sale tanto, con la bondad y perfección dello, se compensa la falta y mengua la medida'._
Y quería compartirlo por aquí porque lo hemos hablado en varias ocasiones, ya habla del envero, cuando la aceituna empieza a cambiar de color, como la mejor época para recolectar y obtener un buen aceite, es curioso, porque todavía hay muchos que no lo hacen, y el texto es de 1513.


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Sep 2014)

Gracias por el hilo. Interesantísimo, de verdad.

Trabajo en una empresa que fabrica equipos de sensorización agrícola. Pones un datalogger y un medidor de humedad, temperatura y conductividad del suelo y tienes una lectura cada 15 minutos en tu teléfono móvil..

Teniendo modelos predictivos se pueden prever plagas, hongos, se puede regar exactamente lo preciso en cultivos que necesitan para optimizar la producción manejar el stress hídrico adecuadamente, como el viñedop o el olivar.

En Grecia, Italia, Jordania, Túnez, y por supuesto en USA y Australia se están montando en casi todos los olivares de alguna entidad. En España ni los ofrecemos, es perder el tiempo. Cuando hablas con una olivarero del sistema te pregunta ¿Con ése cacharro podré vender el aceite unos céntimos más caro? Tú le dice, es seguro que cosecharás más y que la calidad sea mejor. En los países donde se usa se llega a ahorrar hasta un 25 ó 30% de los gastos de explotación. y entonces te hace la pregunta del millón.

- ¿A mí me vas tú a enseñar a llevar un olivar?

Y siempre me quedo con las ganas de contestar lo que me viene a la punta de la lengua:

- Sí, a tí puto subnormal que te estás arruinando como un gilipollas teniendo los mejores olivares del mundo, Enseñarte a tí, analfabeto de los cojones que no te has preocupado en tu puta vida de si la tradición de tu abuelo era verdad o si el tiempo ha cambiado en estos cien últimos años que no veas y tu abuelo ahora no tendría ni puta idea de qué está pasando.

Pero le tengo que decir:

- No, sólo te digo que en otros países, la olivicultura es bastante más competitiva que en España, y que un olivicultor australiano o de California gana bastante más por acre de lo que ganarás tú por hectárea nunca, y sin subvenciones. Pero ya veo que no estáis en el mejor momento de hacer inversiones. Hasta luego.

Es lo que hay. O nos metemos en esa rueda o al liderazgo español en el mercado del aceite le quedan dos telediarios. Primero perdimos el liderazgo en la comercialización, hacemos oposiciones para perder también el de país productor.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Sep 2014)

Es cierto Antonio que el campo español en general y el olivar en particular cuentan con dos handicaps enormes, por un lado está la poca profesionalización y por otro la edad, pero no toda la culpa es atribuible a los agricultores.

Antes, para ir a cavar no había que saber leer, sólo ser más duro que una piedra, y esto se ha transmitido después a generaciones posteriores, sin que nadie lo remedie, puede que los padres que han cedido a sus hijos las explotaciones no les hayan exigido una formación, si, pero tampoco nadie ha hecho más nada, los sindicatos del campo, trincar y el gobierno, pues eso. Mira si sería sencillo por ejemplo en la escuela en zonas rurales impartir alguna asignatura relacionada con lo producido en esas zonas, o módulos más especializados en formación profesional. Luego ya está la personalidad de cada uno, a mi me ha interesado siempre saber qué hago, y cómo estaría mejor, conocer lo que produzco y demás, para eso hay que leer, ir a clase, comprar libros, experimentar, y todo el mundo no está dispuesto a eso.
El otro gran problema es el de la edad, la mayoría de los agricultores superan los 55 años, pero no un 51%, sino igual un 80%. Y hay muchísimos que ejercen su actividad mientras cobran su jubilación, porque hay muchos agricultores activos jubilados. Estos juegan en otra división, imagina qué te cuento, tu tienes un olivar, heredado por ejemplo, y vives en Madrid, y alguien tiene que hacerte las labores, llevar tu explotación. Tienes dos opciones, la mía, un agricultor joven con su tractor y sus aperos que te cobra un x por esos trabajos, porque entre otros gastos, tiene que pagar el sello de autónomo. La otra opción, un agricultor mayor ya jubilado con el mismo tractor y el mismo apero que te cobra por el mismo trabajo x-10 porque no sólo no paga sello, sino que cobra jubilación. ¿Con quién te quedas?


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Sep 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Es cierto Antonio que el campo español en general y el olivar en particular cuentan con dos handicaps enormes, por un lado está la poca profesionalización y por otro la edad, pero no toda la culpa es atribuible a los agricultores.
> 
> Antes, para ir a cavar no había que saber leer, sólo ser más duro que una piedra, y esto se ha transmitido después a generaciones posteriores, sin que nadie lo remedie, puede que los padres que han cedido a sus hijos las explotaciones no les hayan exigido una formación, si, pero tampoco nadie ha hecho más nada, los sindicatos del campo, trincar y el gobierno, pues eso. Mira si sería sencillo por ejemplo en la escuela en zonas rurales impartir alguna asignatura relacionada con lo producido en esas zonas, o módulos más especializados en formación profesional. Luego ya está la personalidad de cada uno, a mi me ha interesado siempre saber qué hago, y cómo estaría mejor, conocer lo que produzco y demás, para eso hay que leer, ir a clase, comprar libros, experimentar, y todo el mundo no está dispuesto a eso.
> El otro gran problema es el de la edad, la mayoría de los agricultores superan los 55 años, pero no un 51%, sino igual un 80%. Y hay muchísimos que ejercen su actividad mientras cobran su jubilación, porque hay muchos agricultores activos jubilados. Estos juegan en otra división, imagina qué te cuento, tu tienes un olivar, heredado por ejemplo, y vives en Madrid, y alguien tiene que hacerte las labores, llevar tu explotación. Tienes dos opciones, la mía, un agricultor joven con su tractor y sus aperos que te cobra un x por esos trabajos, porque entre otros gastos, tiene que pagar el sello de autónomo. La otra opción, un agricultor mayor ya jubilado con el mismo tractor y el mismo apero que te cobra por el mismo trabajo x-10 porque no sólo no paga sello, sino que cobra jubilación. ¿Con quién te quedas?



Has escrito el puto Evangelio, Diego. 

Tengo clientes en Australia que se desayunan con la lectura de los parámetros de suelo todas las mañanas y que cuando hiela por la noche les manda un aviso el iPhone para decirles que los molinos se han puesto en marcha ellos solos. Esos tíos se forran, cojones, se - fo- rran. Y aquí estamos a ver si este año se recogen los melocotones o no, que los rusos no los quieren.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (22 Sep 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Estoy leyendo ahora sobre el aceite de oliva y la historia, y hay un montón de cosas interesantes que os iré contando, si os apetece. Cosas muy curiosas como que en la antigua palestina a los sabios se les conocía por 'hijos del aceite' es alusión a la luz de las lámparas de aceite, supongo que por la lectura. O que hay cientos de alusiones al olivo y al aceite en la Biblia, el Corán y la Torá, y todas positivas, o sea que es un árbol y un fruto que han logrado poner de acuerdo a cristianos, musulmanes y judíos. Pero lo que quiero compartir con vosotros es un texto de Alonso de Herrera, de su libro Agricultura General.
> _'El tiempo de coger la azeituna para hacer un buen aceite y delicado, y de buen sabor y claro es *cuando la aceituna está verde, que se comienza a parar negra,* y aunque quedando prieta da más aceite, es mejor lo de las verdes, que es cuando más madura está la azeituna, tanto sales más grueso, y de peor sabor y ase a la garganta, y aunque de las verdes no sale tanto, con la bondad y perfección dello, se compensa la falta y mengua la medida'._
> Y quería compartirlo por aquí porque lo hemos hablado en varias ocasiones, ya habla del envero, cuando la aceituna empieza a cambiar de color, como la mejor época para recolectar y obtener un buen aceite, es curioso, porque todavía hay muchos que no lo hacen, y el texto es de 1513.



En las almazaras se paga por peso y rendimiento graso, no por sabor afrutado.

Es decir, pagando cacahuetes tienes monos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Sep 2014)

aguatico dijo:


> En las almazaras se paga por peso y rendimiento graso, no por sabor afrutado.
> 
> Es decir, pagando cacahuetes tienes monos.



Lo que dices es completamente cierto aguatico, es así y punto, otra cosa es que esté bien. Pero ocurren dos cosas, la primera es que en esas almazaras que dices se valora más la cantidad que la calidad, cosa que respeto, y tu puedes optar por vender cantidad si tus cuentas así son mejores. Lo segundo es que en el hilo intento enseñar (y aprender) sobre aceite de oliva, y en ese sentido es indiscutible que el aceite de oliva virgen obtenido de aceitunas en envero es mejor que otro obtenido con aceituna sobremadura. Eso es así.

En mi caso particular, necesito un buen virgen extra para que aquellos que confían en mi la primera vez, vean que es un gran producto y repitan, y para eso necesito coger una aceituna de gran calidad y en un punto de maduración adecuado. Aquellos que cogen tardío para tener mejor rendimiento y vender luego a granel a envasadores, hacen sus cuentas y son muy respetables (parece ser tu caso) y yo hago las mías, y creo que deben ser respetadas.


----------



## kikelon (23 Sep 2014)

Diego, una pregunta ¿los formatos gourmet de tu aceite, las botellas llevan el pitorro ese retráctil o algún sistema dosificador para servir de aceitera directamente? Es que me pone de los nervios aderezar una ensalada templando el pulso para no soltar un chorro grande en un descuido :-D


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Sep 2014)

kikelon dijo:


> Diego, una pregunta ¿los formatos gourmet de tu aceite, las botellas llevan el pitorro ese retráctil o algún sistema dosificador para servir de aceitera directamente? Es que me pone de los nervios aderezar una ensalada templando el pulso para no soltar un chorro grande en un descuido :-D



Kikelon, si que tenemos un tipo de tapón que dosifica muy bien, lo que ocurre es que tienes que indicármelo en el pedido, y yo con gusto te sirvo ese tapón, no es ningún misterio, te explico. 
Con la nueva normativa sobre irrellenables en hostelería, tuvimos que comprar un tapón especial irrellenable (que es el que te digo que dosifica genial), por tanto ahora tenemos dos tipos de tapón, el antiguo dosifica pero menos, simplemente porque no es irrellenable, y por tanto tiene más orificio de salida. Normalmente los pedidos de particulares como es tu caso servimos el tapón no irrellenable porque aún tenemos, y para los restaurantes y bares servimos el otro, por eso te digo, que cuando hagas el pedido indica que sea el irrellenable y ya está.


----------



## montella (23 Sep 2014)

Jo q dominio del tema

Y hablando de marcas ¿Cuales son las mas recomendables? Especialmente las de marca blanca q son mas baratas....


----------



## RETAMA (23 Sep 2014)

montella dijo:


> Jo q dominio del tema
> 
> Y hablando de marcas ¿Cuales son las mas recomendables? Especialmente las de marca blanca q son mas baratas....


----------



## meteko (24 Sep 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> A ver Ulises, lo que ocurre con las grandes marcas, es muy sencillo. Ponen en las estanterías de muchos supermercados litros y litros de aceite de oliva, o aceite de oliva virgen o virgen extra. Para conseguir esos litros han de comprar ingentes cantidades de aceite de muy diversa procedencia, España, Tunez, Marruecos, etc, lo traen en grandes barcos, lo mezclan y remezclan hasta conseguir un aceite homogéneo, que ha de ser igual para un super de Lugo o de Cádiz, e igual en enero que en noviembre.
> 
> La procedencia ya te digo que es de diversos países, y el origen la verdad es que los olivicultores no lo tenemos muy claro. Se rumorea que introducen porcentajes de girasol u otros más baratos, pero no se ha demostrado, es una leyenda urbana, aunque viendo como casi lo regalan en algunas promociones...
> 
> Nosotros, justo lo contrario, es una añada, un aceite de cosechero, virgen extra exprimido directo de la aceituna, y obviamente eso implica algunos inconvenientes, como puede ser que este año, el aceite tenga unas notas, unos olores, provenientes de las circustancias climáticas, que el año que viene sean otros. Aunque no puede variar demasiado, pues al fin y al cabo es sólo zumo de aceitunas. Cuando en casa exprimís naranjas, el zumo no siempre sabe igual.



Felicidades Diego, me he leido tu post integro y me parece un gran aporte, hecho desde la seriedad, la serenidad y el amor al campo.

Tambien me parece una gran idea la venta directa desde el agricultor al consumidor, pienso en los miles de andaluces que viven y trabajan en Madrid o Barcelona, gente criada y educada en apreciar un buen aceite de oliva, de hecho yo nunca vi de otra clase en casa de mis padres. para muchos de ellos seguro que no tiene sentido cargar el coche en vacaciones con garrafas de aceite y subirlas a la capital para almacenarlas en un trastero, pudiendo comprarlas comodamente al productor de su comarca y que las mande por correo. Lo veo un avance, una aplicacion de la tecnica que hace la vida más comoda, tan logico como cuando el tractor sustituyo a la yunta.

Por otro lado, echo en falta en tus post una critica al sector industrial, el de la gran empresa multinacional, que hace cupajes, añade clorofilas, va al limite de benzopirenos, importa de marruecos, tunez o turquia y lo pone en la estanteria del corte ingles, mercadona, alcampo, y eroski, esto ocurre amenudo aunque tal vez no tiene la publicidad que deberia, para muestra un botón:

año 2013: Retirado de la venta aceite de oliva español adulterado en Taiwán
Retirado de la venta aceite de oliva español adulterado en Taiwán | Economía | EL PAÍS

año 2012 OCU. Once de las 40 marcas analizadas engañan al consumidor con el etiquetado y dos de ellas, además, no son aptas para el consumo aunque no entrañan riesgo para la salud.
Aceite fraude | Listado de los aceites acusados de fraude por la OCU | Sociedad | EiTB

año 2012: Universidad de California denunia fraudes en el etiquetado del aceite de oliva andaluz importado a USA.
Andalucía cuestiona el estudio de EE UU sobre la calidad del aceite de oliva español | Andalucía | EL PAÍS

año 2010: COAG denuncia a Alcampo por etiquetar aceite de oliva normal como virgen extra. la compañia dice que hubo un error de etiquetado.
COAG denuncia a Alcampo por etiquetar aceite de oliva normal como virgen extra

año 2010: Fraude masivo en etiquetado de las marcas blancas de aceite de oliva.
Gato por liebre con el aceite | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Es una lastima, por que los consumidores esperamos estandares de calidad y su control de las grandes empresas, pero la realidad es que son los que mas medios tienen para estafar. No en vano, el primer empleo legal de vito corleone en la pelicula el padrino es el de importador de aceite de oliva.

un saludo
M.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (24 Sep 2014)

Gran hilo. Gracias por los conocimientos que has aportado.

Por motivos laborales vivo fuera de España, y aquí se utiliza mucho el aceite de Canola. Yo compro siempre aceite de oliva español en el supermercado (a precios desorbitados eso si) pero me preocupa el tema dado que en la mayoría de sitios donde sales a comer, tengo la certeza de que usan este tipo de aceite. Como en todo, hay detractores y defensores de la Canola.
¿Tienes conocimiento acerca de este tipo de aceite?¿que opinión te merece?

Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Sep 2014)

meteko dijo:


> Felicidades Diego, me he leido tu post integro y me parece un gran aporte, hecho desde la seriedad, la serenidad y el amor al campo.
> 
> Tambien me parece una gran idea la venta directa desde el agricultor al consumidor, pienso en los miles de andaluces que viven y trabajan en Madrid o Barcelona, gente criada y educada en apreciar un buen aceite de oliva, de hecho yo nunca vi de otra clase en casa de mis padres. para muchos de ellos seguro que no tiene sentido cargar el coche en vacaciones con garrafas de aceite y subirlas a la capital para almacenarlas en un trastero, pudiendo comprarlas comodamente al productor de su comarca y que las mande por correo. Lo veo un avance, una aplicacion de la tecnica que hace la vida más comoda, tan logico como cuando el tractor sustituyo a la yunta.
> 
> ...



Primero de todo muchas gracias, tengo que dártelas porque tiene su rato diario el hilo y te agradezco que te intereses por él.

Lo que comentas del aceite y los maleteros llenos a la vuelta de las fiestas populares es cierto, y ya hay quienes lo aprovechan, algunos muy bien además, porque regalamos los portes para pedidos grandes y además los puntos de fidelización son para quién realiza el pedido, y hay muchas veces que el pedido es para varios.

Respecto a lo que comentas de las críticas al sector industrial y a la gran distribución, pues es que no soy muy de críticar, no lo llevo en la sangre. Has leído el hilo y habrás visto que prefiero resaltar las pocas virtudes que tenemos los cosecheros a criticar a los grandes envasadores. Es así de sencillo, yo prefiero decirte abiertamente qué es lo que yo hago (Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Cosecha 2013/2014) cómo lo hago, de donde viene, la fecha, la variedad, el clima, todo a decirte que si compras de una gran marca, no sabes qué te estás comiendo, y ojo, que no digo que no sea aceite, incluso igual virgen extra, pero ni sabes quién lo cogió ni en qué condiciones, no sabes si es tunecino o argelino, español o portugués, no sabes la fecha ni la finca, no sabes los tratamientos fitosanitarios que haya llevado o el riego.

Prefiero aportar a criticar, he explicado por aquí que el verdor de un virgen extra se debe a la recolección temprana de la aceituna, hay mucha clorofila en ella pues aún no se ha puesto morada, y esa clorofila, que es un pigmento natural, da el color verde al aceite. Bien, la clorofila es muy fotosensible, con pocas horas de luz degenera (explicar todo el proceso bioquímico es un coñazo) y el aceite se torna dorado. Así, el aceite de las estanterías de los supermercados, el virgen extra, dura poco verde. Bueno, pues yo prefiero explicar esto, que la gente lo aprenda y que compren en consecuencia. Te garantizo, y alguno que haya por aquí que ha comprado lo puede corroborar, que nuestro aove llega verde a las casas, aún hoy 10 meses después de recolectarlo. 
Otros, pues hacen otras cosas, como bien has apuntado, como el verde del aceite gusta, pues en vez de explicar a la gente lo que ocurre, le añaden un colorante verde y a vender.


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Sep 2014)

He estado leyendo el primero de los enlaces que nos dejó meteko, fijáos en esto que os corto y pego.

_Varios aceites procesados por la empresa taiwanesa Chang Chi, incluido aceite de oliva español, han sido retirados hoy de la venta en la isla por el Departamento de Alimentos y Medicinas ante la sospecha de que contienen el *aditivo clorofilina cúprica* y están adulterados.

La Fiscalía de Changhua, lugar donde se encuentra la fábrica de Chang Chi, realizó un registro en la sede de la empresa y requisó aceite y documentos, incluidas las fórmulas utilizadas por la empresa para el procesamiento de los aceites.

Según resultados preliminares de los análisis del aceite de oliva, de origen español, procesado por Chang Chi y vendido como "100 por 100 puro", el producto final es una mezcla que *contiene otros aceites más baratos y clorofilina, un aditivo que intensifica su color verde.*_

Estas cosas hacen muchísimo daño a todo el sector, a nosotros también, porque al final, haciendo hincapié en que vendemos virgen extra 'puro' como dice la noticia, salen cosas de estas y nos vemos todos ensuciados, aunque sea en taiwan. Pero yo sigo insistiendo, es más caro, lo se, pero es seguro que nosotros no hacemos estas cosas.


----------



## meteko (26 Sep 2014)

Me consta que el pequeño productor no trata el aceite, simplemente lleva la aceituna a la almazara y recoge el zumo, tampoco tiene mas opciones, y por eso en ningún momento he dudado de vuestra honestidad y de vuestro proyecto.

Pero lo que también me consta es que las grandes empresas, como las que refinan en España, que son las que luego te ponen las botellas en un digamos alcampo o eroski o incluso corte ingles, no juegan todo lo limpio que deberían, sino todo lo sucio que les dejan, y engañan a los consumidores, los cuales piensan que los precios son mas bajos por ofertas o por economía de escala, y que la gran superficie tendrá controles, que los tiene, pero solo para lo que les interesa. 

Yo personalmente siempre que he podido he comprado en almazara y siempre virgen extra.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Sep 2014)

meteko dijo:


> Me consta que el pequeño productor no trata el aceite, simplemente lleva la aceituna a la almazara y recoge el zumo, tampoco tiene mas opciones, y por eso en ningún momento he dudado de vuestra honestidad y de vuestro proyecto.
> 
> Pero lo que también me consta es que las grandes empresas, como las que refinan en España, que son las que luego te ponen las botellas en un digamos alcampo o eroski o incluso corte ingles, no juegan todo lo limpio que deberían, sino todo lo sucio que les dejan, y engañan a los consumidores, los cuales piensan que los precios son mas bajos por ofertas o por economía de escala, y que la gran superficie tendrá controles, que los tiene, pero solo para lo que les interesa.
> 
> Yo personalmente siempre que he podido he comprado en almazara y siempre virgen extra.




Es ese tipo de persona, ese perfil el que nosotros consideramos que debemos buscar en nuestros clientes. Gente que está dispuesta a preocuparse de lo que come, a conocer de donde viene, pero todo esto sin criticar lo que hacen otros, aunque a veces sería incluso denunciable. Todo esto '*pagando un poco más*'.

Esto lo entrecomillo porque os doy mi versión, yo no creo que por aceites como el mío se pague 'un poco más', sino que creo que por otros se paga un poco menos, no es lo mismo. El precio de un zumo de naranja de litro no es menos de un euro, aún más sabiendo que un kilo de naranjas vale más, y de él no sale un litro. Otra cosa es que nos lo queramos creer, y nos interese creerlo, y el listo de turno nos coloque un brik de agua con colorante y aromas a ese precio.
El precio de un buen aove no lo dicta la distribución, lo dicta el campo, el trabajo, el producto, la etiqueta, el envase, etc... El precio que ponen los grandes al aceite no es real, no se refiere a un buen virgen extra, tiene otros condicionantes, atiende a intereses distintos, a trucos, a mezclas, es otra cosa.


----------



## jdgna (26 Sep 2014)

Gracias por la importante labor educativa que estas llevando a cabo sobre este tema.
Hay un par de preguntas que quiero hacer y que me parece no se han hecho todavía (a no ser que me las haya saltado inadvertidamente).
¿hay una época del año mejor que otra para comprar el aceite? desconozco cuantas veces prensais/envasais al año pero supongo que será mejor hacer la compra poco después del envasado que varios meses más tarde.
La segunda pregunta es que tendemos (o al menos en mi caso, supongo que a otros les pasara lo mismo) a comprar cantidades para 7/8 meses para ahorrar en los gastos de envio - ¿ves esto razonable o es mejor, aunque cueste algo más, hacer dos pedidos?


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Sep 2014)

jdgna dijo:


> Gracias por la importante labor educativa que estas llevando a cabo sobre este tema.
> Hay un par de preguntas que quiero hacer y que me parece no se han hecho todavía (a no ser que me las haya saltado inadvertidamente).
> ¿hay una época del año mejor que otra para comprar el aceite? desconozco cuantas veces prensais/envasais al año pero supongo que será mejor hacer la compra poco después del envasado que varios meses más tarde.
> La segunda pregunta es que tendemos (o al menos en mi caso, supongo que a otros les pasara lo mismo) a comprar cantidades para 7/8 meses para ahorrar en los gastos de envio - ¿ves esto razonable o es mejor, aunque cueste algo más, hacer dos pedidos?



Muchas gracias por preguntar, porque es lo mejor del hilo. Vamos al lío.

La época del año no creo que sea significativa, a mi juicio lo importante es que sepas que estás comprando, en este caso, qué cosecha estás comprando. Te explico nuestro caso, una vez molturada la cosecha nosotros guardamos el aceite lo mejor posible, esto es, sitio oscuro y con la temperatura estable (vamos, lo que es una bodega de toda la vida), además de limpieza total y materiales aptos para contacto con alimentos. En estas condiciones, esté en tu casa o en la mía, el aceite se conserva igual. La molturación se hace una vez al año, cuando se recolecta la aceituna, una vez hecha es el mismo aceite el que compras en diciembre o el de mayo. Y ahora está el punto interesante, sabiendo que compras la cosecha actual, la nueva, siempre será mejor pronto porque como os he explicado el aceite virgen extra es un producto que no mejora con el tiempo, y siempre al principio tiene más aromas, más matices, ahora bien, esta diferencia es muy pequeña, un buen catador, ante por ejemplo el nuestro de hace 9 meses y el actual, sacaría algunas diferencias, pero en casa un consumidor normal no creo que fuese capaz casi ni de distinguirlos.

Es muy razonable que ahorres en gastos de envío siempre que lo conserves lo mejor posible. Lo más importante es que busques un sitio en la casa que no tenga demasiadas alteraciones de temperatura, lo ideal un sótano o algo así, y que no haya demasiada luz, por supuesto no saques las garrafas de sus cajas de cartón, que las protegen de la luz. Otra cosa que debes tener en cuenta es si el aceite que compras es filtrado o no, en caso de ser sin filtrar (en rama) no te aconsejaría comprar mucha cantidad, porque los posos del fondo tienden a estropear al final el producto. Es más, si me haces caso, en caso de que te guste sin filtrar, yo sólo lo compraría al principio de campaña, por probarlo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Sep 2014)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Gran hilo. Gracias por los conocimientos que has aportado.
> 
> Por motivos laborales vivo fuera de España, y aquí se utiliza mucho el aceite de Canola. Yo compro siempre aceite de oliva español en el supermercado (a precios desorbitados eso si) pero me preocupa el tema dado que en la mayoría de sitios donde sales a comer, tengo la certeza de que usan este tipo de aceite. Como en todo, hay detractores y defensores de la Canola.
> ¿Tienes conocimiento acerca de este tipo de aceite?¿que opinión te merece?
> ...



Pues Mateo, a ser sincero te he de decir que del aceite de Canola que hablas se más bien poco, salvo que aquí es más conocido por aceite de colza, y que por la desgracia sucedida hace ya tiempo tiene muy mala reputación.

De lo que he estado leyendo he extraído esto:

_Canola es el acrónimo de Canadá Oil, bajo en ácido, y fue inventado por la industria canadiense de aceite en 1978. Los científicos canadienses modificaron genéticamente las plantas de colza con el expreso propósito de procesar el aceite para el consumo humano. Era barato y fácil de cultivar. En la década de 1970, las súper-empresas de alimentos buscaban sustitutos para las grasas saturadas, a las cuales se culpaba de las enfermedades cardíacas y otros problemas de salud, y Canadá se empeñó en cubrir la necesidad con aceite de canola. El aceite natural de colza es venenoso para los seres humanos y animales. Contiene altos niveles de ácido erúcico, que provoca lesiones del corazón y otros problemas. Las razones de la necesidad de cambiar el nombre para fines comerciales son evidentes. La colza se ha utilizado como una fuente de aceite durante miles de años en Asia y Europa, pero era el aceite prensado en frío, sin procesar._

Es de esta web: Los peligros del aceite de canola | eHow en Español

No la he leído más veces y tampoco se qué fiabilidad tendrán sus afirmaciones. Hay bastante más texto en la web del que he pegado aquí, por si quieres leer más. Siento no poder ayudarte, salvo que me digas donde estás, y consulte con mrw a ver cuanto costaría enviarte una caja, o varias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Oct 2014)

Fijaos en la diferencia de los frutos de distinta variedad de olivo. Hace unos días hice unas fotos de una variedad, picocuervo, de aquí que usamos para aliñar en verde, os dejo el enlace de la receta por si os interesa. Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Cómo aliñar aceitunas. Nivel principiantes.

El caso es que se me ocurrió fotografiar aceitunas de este tipo con aceitunas picuales, de la variedad que usamos para Olivar de Plata. Del aceite de esta variedad no os puedo decir nada, pues es una variedad muy escasa aquí, que se usa principalmente para coger en verde para mesa. El tema es que está claro que son variedades distintas, y tienen frutos distintos, maduran de forma distinta, y cada cual se comporta diferente frente al frío o a las plagas, por ejemplo. Y por tanto seguro que los aceites obtenidos de ellas tienen matices propios.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Oct 2014)

Mirad lo que me he encontrado por internet, los diez usos para el hogar del aceite de oliva, además de culinarios.

El aceite de oliva y sus diez usos prácticos para el hogar | RPP NOTICIAS

Me ha resultado muy gracioso, es una página peruana, y habla de utilizar el aceite desde para quitar chirridos de puertas o desatascar cremalleras hasta para 'lustrar' muebles o quitar chicles de la ropa.


----------



## Perchas (15 Oct 2014)

Hola Diego,

Gracias por el enlace del aderezo de aceitunas, hace ya años consigo comprarlas ya partidas y endulzadas en salmuera con su punto amargor que me agrada.

Saco semanalmente un kilo y lo aderezo, probare tu aderezo 



> Estando ya dulces, procedemos a aliñarlas, por cada litro de agua ponemos unos 70 u 80 gramos de sal, una cucharada sopera de orégano, un par de dientes de ajo machacados y una pizca de pimienta. Y cubrimos nuestras aceitunas verdes rajadas y dulces con esa mezcla, y las conservamos. Al cabo de unos días ya las podremos disfrutar.


----------



## François (15 Oct 2014)

Hola, creo que aquí entre tanto aficionado a la oliva a lo mejor alguien me sabe responder a una pregunta.

¿Es normal que al poner las olivas en salmuera si se abre el bote al día siguiente salgan muchas burbujas como si fuese un refresco gaseoso? Es la primera vez que hago el proceso y no he visto ninguna respuesta por internet sobre las misteriosas burbujas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Oct 2014)

François dijo:


> Hola, creo que aquí entre tanto aficionado a la oliva a lo mejor alguien me sabe responder a una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Es normal que al poner las olivas en salmuera si se abre el bote al día siguiente salgan muchas burbujas como si fuese un refresco gaseoso? Es la primera vez que hago el proceso y no he visto ninguna respuesta por internet sobre las misteriosas burbujas.



François, no es normal no. No sabría explicarte el porqué de las burbujas, pero si te puedo decir que he preguntado a mi madre y me comenta que no se deben tapar, y de hecho, por aquí para el aliño de aceituna de mesa siempre se usaban 'orzas' de cerámica con tapas de madera, que obviamente no cierran hermético, ahora, con los nuevos recipientes que si tienen buen cierre, me comenta mi madre que le dejan la tapa a medio poner, para que 'respiren'.

Aunque ya te digo que a ciencia cierta no sé porqué.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Oct 2014)

Qué os parece la foto? Es un vivero de olivos, donde ayer estuvimos comprando plantas pequeñas para un nuevo olivar.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2014 at 22:38 ----------








Siempre se comenta que en la vida hay que plantar un árbol, yo ya llevo unos pocos. Por cierto, si alguno queréis plantar un olivo, comentadlo por aquí, yo intentaré ayudaros si puedo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Oct 2014)

Quiero enseñaros unas fotos, son de unos pequeños olivos que plantamos hace un año, y de la actualidad, para que veáis el crecimiento de la planta. 







La de arriba era casi recién plantadas.







Cuesta mucho trabajo criar una plantación desde pequeña, pero también es muy gratificante verlos crecer. Fijaos cómo han crecido en solo un año.

---------- Post added 27-oct-2014 at 21:29 ----------

Os dejo también el enlace del blog

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » COMO PLANTAR UN OLIVAR PASO A PASO II


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Oct 2014)

Pues después de todo el día trabajando, ya os puedo mostrar nuestro primer día de cosecha, ya estamos recogiendo aceituna. Este año mucho antes.







Perdonad, que me he dejado en enlace, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » YA ESTAMOS EN RECOLECCIÓN, 2014/15


----------



## Puertas (1 Nov 2014)

Diego, ¿qué rendimiendo obtenéis ahora? ¿Las cogéis con vara, o a mano?


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Nov 2014)

Pues mira puertas, no puedo aún decírtelo pues no tengo todavía ningún análisis disponible, pero supongo que será parecido al del año pasado, por comparación, pues el punto de maduración es más o menos igual. Aunque es cierto que este año, al haber tan poca cosecha puede que los rendimientos sean mayores.







Respecto si es a vara o a mano, pues te dejo las fotos, para que lo veas, es a mi modo de ver el mejor sistema, paraguas invertido y vibrador, evitamos muchos golpes de las varas y también daño al fruto al caer, además de asegurar que el fruto no toca el suelo nunca.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Nov 2014)

Puertas dijo:


> Diego, ¿qué rendimiendo obtenéis ahora? ¿Las cogéis con vara, o a mano?



Mira puertas, te dejo también esta entrada al blog donde verás cómo recolectamos, es del año pasado, aunque también me suena que había un vídeo por ahí, a ver si lo encuentro.

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Ya estamos en recolección.

Aquí está el vídeo, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Recolección 2012


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Nov 2014)

En el foro, algún compañero me comenta que explique un poco las diferencias entre un virgen extra ya de la campaña pasada y uno nuevo, de ahora. La verdad es que esto va en gustos, y cada cual tiene el suyo, no vamos a intentar cambiar el gusto de nadie (ni creo que lo consiguiese), pero vamos a explicar algo al respecto.
Lo primero de todo es decir que la mayoría no pone la cosecha, las grandes marcas sobre todo, y es sencillo el motivo, la mayoría de grandes marcas (no sólo de aceite, de todo) tienen productos estandar, que gustan a unos paneles de consumidores que consultan, y por tanto, mantienen ese 'sabor' estandar durante todo el tiempo. El que sabe de leche conoce que el sabor cambia según la época del año, lo que coma la vaca, etc... pero en los cartones no se nota.

En el aceite, si por ejemplo, la marca 'tal olivo' tiene acostumbrados a sus consumidores a un aceite tipo, que amarga muy poco, no pica nada, y tiene recuerdos a madera y tomate, necesita mantener ese estandar a lo largo del tiempo, y eso sólo se consigue mezclando, aceites de distintas procedencias, de distintas variedades, y también de distintos años, de distintas cosechas. Ojo, no quiero decir que esto sea malo, siempre claro que no se mezclen con aceites de semillas o de peor calidad, que es algo que está ahí latente, indemostrable según quienes, como no está demostrado, pues nada.
Bien sabéis, el aceite virgen extra es un zumo que no atiende a paneles de consumidor, es un zumo natural de una fruta, la aceituna, y como tal varía según la fruta, según el clima, el año, estado de maduración, horas de frío, etc... Por tanto, diferenciar cosechas implica diferenciar aceites dentro de la misma marca, esto es algo que en el vino se hace sin problemas, aún siendo fiel a una marca determinada, el consumidor de vino sabe que la añada varía en función del viñedo, y hay añadas excepcionales y otras más normalitas.

En el caso que nos ocupa, la duda estaba en comprar ahora aún de la cosecha anterior, o esperar a la nueva. Pero esto es muy difícil de dilucidar, y corresponde al gusto de cada cual. Por ejemplo, lo normal es que un aove fresco, recién molturado, sea más bravo, por decirlo de alguna forma, tendrá los aromas más marcados y los picantes y amargos también, y habrá quien aprecie eso mucho, pero un aceite más maduro, tiene otros matices que también gustan a otros. El aove de ahora tendrá en cata más verde, hierba, higuera, almendra verde, manzana, y está muy bien, el de la campaña pasada tendrá matices más maduros, más plátano o tomate maduros, o manzana o dulce.

Por tanto ya os digo, depende del gusto de cada cual. Con respecto al resto de factores, en nuestro caso, con la variedad picual no hay problema de conservación, si cultivásemos otra variedad no se qué os estaría contando ahora, pero cultivamos picual, una de las más estables a la oxidación, tiene el mayor contenido en ácido oleico de todas, y también unos niveles muy altos de polifenoles. Es capaz de mantenerse 'fresca' durante más tiempo, por tanto su aceite se puede envasar para dos años sin problemas (más incluso, pero la legislación no deja etiquetar con una fecha de consumo preferente mayor de dos años).

Así que eso es lo que os puedo decir, que envasamos nuestra cosecha marcando la añada, porque creemos que es mejor explicar las cosas, y que cada uno decida. Aún no tenemos del nuevo, en cuanto tengamos, si alguno queréis comparar, me lo comentáis por aquí, y, aunque no es lo normal, puedo en una caja de botellas, por ejemplo, meteros unas de la cosecha 13/14 y otras de esta nueva, para que catéis en casa.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Nov 2014)

Me he subido a casa una muestra pequeña del aceite de esta campaña, del nuevo ya (pronto estará disponible para todos) y le he hecho unas fotos. Quería enseñaros las diferencias visuales entre un aove filtrado y este aún sin filtrar. Fijaos.












Al fijarme bien en las fotos me he dado cuenta que las tomadas con el flash de la cámara afean la vista del aceite fresco, fijaos cómo anaranjan el color del aceite, sobre todo del filtrado, que es de la cosecha pasada, y ya me sirven para repetiros que preservéis vuestros aoves de casa de fuentes directas de luz, ya sea natural o artificial. Fijaos en la siguiente foto, que es igual que la primera, tomada del mismo aceite en el mismo momento, y como la luz de la cámara cambia por completo los colores del aceite.





Esto es en un instante, si dejásemos el aceite durante unos días bajo esa luz, el color se volvería así permanentemente, porque la luz degrada la clorofila (responsable del color verde del aceite).

---------- Post added 11-nov-2014 at 16:25 ----------

El caso es que me he ido completamente del tema, lo que quería mostraros es la diferencia a simple vista del aove filtrado y sin filtrar, el aceite filtrado es cristalino, mientras el aceite sin filtrar es más turbio, como más espeso. Esto se debe a la humedad que contiene (agua de vegetación procedente de la aceituna). 






Como ya os he dicho, es una muestra que he recogido para catarlo, para ver que todo va correcto, en unos días, cuando decante y lo filtremos, estará a disposición de todos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Nov 2014)

Todos los años sorteamos un pequeño detalle para alegrarle a algún amigo las navidades, este año ya hemos puesto el concurso en marcha, sorteamos una caja de Olivar de Plata a cambio de responder una sencilla pregunta.

Podéis participar aquí, https://www.facebook.com/olivardeplata/app_79458893817


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Nov 2014)

Marqués de Biarritz dijo:


> Diego, podría hacer mi propio aceite en casa, o requiere de cierta maquinaria e inversión? Este año cogeré los primeros kilos de mis olivos.
> 
> Gracias.



Depende de la cantidad Marqués, aunque tratándose de un marqués pues será grande. Fuera bromas ya, el caso es que obtener una pequeña cantidad de aceite de unas aceitunas es fácil, y se puede hacer en casa. Solo tendrías que triturar la aceituna, te podría servir una simple batidora, batir un poco la pasta con una amasadora o a mano incluso y luego prensarla. Lo que ocurre es que de un kilo de aceitunas no se suele obtener más de un 20% de aceite, 200 ml, menos aún en tu caso al ser un proceso casero.

Cuando ya hablamos aunque sea de varios cientos de kilos de aceitunas, ya tendrías que negociarte alguna maquinaria, que la hay y no es que sea muy cara, otras cosa es que te sea rentable.


----------



## Angelote (17 Nov 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, tu pedido ha salido esta misma mañana Ángel, espero que te guste y lo disfrutes, y lo cuentes por aquí si te apetece. El hilo es precisamente para esto, para animaros, ya que otro tipo de publicidad para nosotros sería imposible económicamente hablando. Además tenemos el convencimiento de que enseñar sobre el virgen extra es más importante que venderlo (que también lo es).



Comento con retraso, el aceite está "de toma pan y moja..." que diría mi señor padre. El pedido llegó rápido y bien embalado. Y a un precio no mayor que lo que pagaba por un Carbonell Virge Extra Gran Seleccion o similar. En gusto y en olfato nada que hacer. De los 8 litros ya solo quedan 3, así que en unos pocos meses tocará reponer.


----------



## kilipdg (17 Nov 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Me he subido a casa una muestra pequeña del aceite de esta campaña, del nuevo ya (pronto estará disponible para todos) y le he hecho unas fotos. Quería enseñaros las diferencias visuales entre un aove filtrado y este aún sin filtrar. Fijaos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece oro líquido (bueno, lo es).

Una pregunta (supongo que ya te lo habrán preguntado 300 veces). Jode mucho el sabor si pido el aceite en garrafa de plástico en vez de botellitas de vidrio? Es que cambia bastante el precio del litro.


----------



## tripack (17 Nov 2014)

Diego, para cuando estará disponible el aceite de nueva cosecha en la web?


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Nov 2014)

Angelote dijo:


> Comento con retraso, el aceite está "de toma pan y moja..." que diría mi señor padre. El pedido llegó rápido y bien embalado. Y a un precio no mayor que lo que pagaba por un Carbonell Virge Extra Gran Seleccion o similar. En gusto y en olfato nada que hacer. De los 8 litros ya solo quedan 3, así que en unos pocos meses tocará reponer.



Pues aquí estamos, cuando quieras te envío más.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2014 at 19:58 ----------

_Parece oro líquido (bueno, lo es).

Una pregunta (supongo que ya te lo habrán preguntado 300 veces). Jode mucho el sabor si pido el aceite en garrafa de plástico en vez de botellitas de vidrio? Es que cambia bastante el precio del litro._
Mira kilipdg, en principio ningún envase afecta al sabor, en condiciones normales, claro, si sacas el envase de pet un mes al sol, pues posiblemente sepa más a plástico que a lo que tiene dentro, pero nadie compramos zumos, o leche, o aceite para ponerlos al sol en la azotea. Nosotros sólo producimos virgen extra para envasar Olivar de Plata, y sólo elegimos el mejor de cada cosecha, es el mismo aove en todos los formatos, lo único que justifica el distinto precio es el coste de los distintos formatos. Ten en cuenta por ejemplo que una botellita pequeña lleva dos etiquetas que valen más del doble que la etiqueta de una garrafa, o sea, que vale el doble etiquetar un cuarto de litro, que dos litros, por ejemplo.
Así que no te preocupes por el sabor, es el mismo, consérvalo en casa bien y ya está. Los formatos pequeños los tenemos para sitios cara al público, regalos, una cena con los amigos por ejemplo, las botellitas más pequeñas aquí se estilan como regalo en las bodas, etc..

---------- Post added 18-nov-2014 at 20:01 ----------




tripack dijo:


> Diego, para cuando estará disponible el aceite de nueva cosecha en la web?



Pues en ello estamos, no creas. Esperamos que para principios de la próxima semana ya tengamos la nueva cosecha disponible en la web. Sabes que ocurre, que esto es un producto natural, y el clima se ha empeñado en retrasarnos, queríamos ponerlo a vuestra disposición a mediados de este mes, pero ahora llevamos los 7 u 8 días de retraso provocados por las lluvias.


----------



## LADRILLATOR (20 Nov 2014)

Hemos hecho un pedido de garrafas de 2L entre varios de la familia para probar éste aceite. Con ganas de recibirlo y probarlo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Nov 2014)

LADRILLATOR dijo:


> Hemos hecho un pedido de garrafas de 2L entre varios de la familia para probar éste aceite. Con ganas de recibirlo y probarlo.



Pues salió ayer ladrillator, si no te ha llegado hoy poco le faltará.

Hace unos días alguien por aquí preguntó por si podía hacer su propio aceite en casa.






Como veis no tiene mucho secreto, solo, eso sí, tener una aceituna de calidad, para que el zumo sea de calidad igual.


----------



## LADRILLATOR (20 Nov 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues salió ayer ladrillator, si no te ha llegado hoy poco le faltará.
> 
> Hace unos días alguien por aquí preguntó por si podía hacer su propio aceite en casa.
> 
> ...



Sí, acabamos de recibirlo esta tarde y todo perfecto. El envío en sólo 24 horas y ya hemos tenido la oportunidad de catarlo y estamos impresionados por el aroma y el sabor, excelente.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Dic 2014)

Hola a todos, con gran satisfacción quiero informaos de que ya tenemos en la tienda la nueva cosecha de Olivar de Plata, para todos aquellos que habéis decidido esperar para disfrutar de nuestro aove. Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra Olivar de Plata

Y como suele ser costumbre en nosotros, aquí os dejo el enlace de la web con todas las explicaciones de cómo y cuando hemos obtenido esta nueva cosecha. Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » COSECHA 2014/15

Espero que os guste


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Dic 2014)




----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Dic 2014)

Después de la recolección, de la que os he ido contando puntualmente todo, y os dejo el enlace del blog, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » YA ESTAMOS EN RECOLECCIÓN, 2014/15, viene el último proceso, la molturación, en el que hay que ser muy preciso. En la recolección hay tres aspectos fundamentales, el primero es la selección del fruto, elegir bien el momento y la parcela es fundamental, el momento por la maduración de la aceituna, la parcela, porque no todos los olivares dan el mismo aceite. Otro aspecto fundamental es la forma de recolectar, coger bien la aceituna es fundamental, para obtener un buen zumo necesitamos buena fruta, y eso estriba en la forma de recolección. El tercer aspecto es evitar todo lo posible ensuciar el fruto, evitar que entre en contacto con el suelo sobre todo. Pues aunque luego se puede lavar, es preferible prevenir.

Una vez en la almazara para obtener un gran virgen extra son imprescindibles varias cosas, la primera es la limpieza, que todo esté limpio es imprescindible, de nada sirve cuidar la recolección para no ensuciar la aceituna si luego hay suciedad en la almazara. Controlar las temperaturas y los tiempos es esencial también, en eso hemos de agradecer a nuestro maestro de almazara, Antonio Carrillo, que es un profesional. Molturar en el día es esencial también, conforme la aceituna entra en la almazara hay que molerla, para evitar su deterioro, minimizando el tiempo que está digamos, separada del olivo. Y aquí es donde quería llegar. Muchos amigos de aquí, del foro, que habéis seguido con interés el tema, me habéis preguntado por qué tardábamos tanto en poner a la venta nuestra nueva cosecha, si se muele en el día, y estábamos en recolección a finales de octubre. Os lo aclaro, como siempre, la aceituna se muele a diario, pero el aceite no está terminado entonces. Empieza un proceso de decantación, dejamos nuestro aove reposar después de tanto ajetreo, en un depósito con fondo cónico y llave de purga en el fondo. Los sólidos en suspensión y el agua de vegetación se van al fondo, y de ahí son purgados por la llave con regularidad, este proceso se alarga entre una y dos semanas, purgando el maestro a menudo.
Después el maestro filtra el aceite, un proceso delicado que él controla muy bien, y del que no quiere informarnos demasiado, secreto profesional. Yo puedo deciros que lo hace con filtros de celulosa, y que lo hace en varias pasadas, este año tres, usando diferentes micras cada vez. Una vez filtrado, lo envasamos, en los distintos formatos, eso se lleva unos días también, pues el envasado es muy artesanal también, nada que ver con esas megafábricas que se ven en televisión donde las botellas viajan por cintas transportadoras a una velocidad increíble.

Y después de todo este proceso, pues os cuento que ya tenemos nuestros formatos, los cuatro, garrafa de 5 litros, botella de 2 litros y cristal en medio y cuarto de litro en la tienda, por fin disponibles. Olivar de Plata


----------



## RETAMA (15 Dic 2014)

Diego, necesito el IBAN


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Dic 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> Diego, necesito el IBAN



Te lo ha enviado mi hermano por correo, no? Si no lo ha hecho, dímelo. Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Dic 2014)

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Nuestro aove, al desnudo.

Espero que le echéis un vistazo al enlace, es importante. Cuando hablamos, lo hemos hecho por aquí varias veces, sobre salud y alimentación, se que muchos os habéis preocupado por el tema de los plaguicidas, herbicidas e insecticidas usados en la agricultura, en este caso en el olivar. Os he dicho varias veces que nosotros llevamos un cuidado escrupuloso con el tema, ahí tenéis la prueba. Es un análisis de laboratorio, demostrando que nuestro producto está completamente limpio de sustancias nocivas.

Un saludo a todos, espero vuestros comentarios.


----------



## RETAMA (30 Dic 2014)

Hola Diego.
He ido hoy al banco para hacerte el ingreso y me cobraban 3€por el trámite, como es natural les he dicho que NO.
Cuando tenga la tarjeta de coordenadas nuevas te hago la transferencia desde mi cuenta.
Te digo esto aquí, en público, para concienciar a la gente a que no le pagen dinero a éstos golfos y, también, para que le protestes a tu banco.

Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Dic 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> Hola Diego.
> He ido hoy al banco para hacerte el ingreso y me cobraban 3€por el trámite, como es natural les he dicho que NO.
> Cuando tenga la tarjeta de coordenadas nuevas te hago la transferencia desde mi cuenta.
> Te digo esto aquí, en público, para concienciar a la gente a que no le pagen dinero a éstos golfos y, también, para que le protestes a tu banco.
> ...



La usura a la que están llegando los bancos es bestial en algunos casos. En nuestro caso, el tpv virtual era sangrante, por eso no lo tenemos, y para pagar con tarjeta ha de usarse mediante paypal, que mire usted que cosas, no requiere ni siquiera tener cuenta paypal. Pero en tu caso, entiendo que te cobran a tí tres euros por la transferencia, eso es cosa de tu banco, aunque en general son todos iguales. 

Lo que nos estamos planteando los hermanos es abrir una cuenta en un banco digamos extendido (santander o bbva) para quien quiera vaya directamente y haga ingreso en cuenta, y se ahorre esas comisiones, que curiosamente, casi todos publicitan no tener pero a la hora de la verdad casi todos las cobran.


----------



## euriborfree (30 Dic 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> La usura a la que están llegando los bancos es bestial en algunos casos. En nuestro caso, el tpv virtual era sangrante, por eso no lo tenemos, y para pagar con tarjeta ha de usarse mediante paypal, que mire usted que cosas, no requiere ni siquiera tener cuenta paypal. Pero en tu caso, entiendo que te cobran a tí tres euros por la transferencia, eso es cosa de tu banco, aunque en general son todos iguales.
> 
> Lo que nos estamos planteando los hermanos es abrir una cuenta en un banco digamos extendido (santander o bbva) para quien quiera vaya directamente y haga ingreso en cuenta, y se ahorre esas comisiones, que curiosamente, casi todos publicitan no tener pero a la hora de la verdad casi todos las cobran.



Ahora los bancos cobran por hacer ingresos en ventanilla, 4€ hace unos dias le pedian a una persona cercana por ingresar en el SAN, termino haciendo una transferencia desde su banco por 1€


----------



## La_Mariposa_Negra (30 Dic 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> Ahora los bancos cobran por hacer ingresos en ventanilla, 4€ hace unos dias le pedian a una persona cercana por ingresar en el SAN, termino haciendo una transferencia desde su banco por 1€



JODER

Y no hay una hoja de tarifas o algo asi, que se pueda pedir a cada banco antes de hacerte cuenta con ellos? Algo con precios vinculantes, como las cartas de los bares, por ejemplo.


----------



## euriborfree (30 Dic 2014)

La_Mariposa_Negra dijo:


> JODER
> 
> Y no hay una hoja de tarifas o algo asi, que se pueda pedir a cada banco antes de hacerte cuenta con ellos? Algo con precios vinculantes, como las cartas de los bares, por ejemplo.



claro que lo hay, se llama Libro de Tarifas, lo tienen en su web y tambien lo puedes descargar de la web del banco de españa


----------



## RETAMA (31 Dic 2014)

No Diego, fui a Unicaja a hacerte el ingreso en tu cuenta, directamente, y me dijeron que me tenían que cobrar 3€ por hacer el ingreso. Por eso digo que te quejes a ellos.

Me dijeron que si yo no era titular de la cuenta me tenían que cobrar los 3€. 
Había un papel informativo diciendo que "los ingresos de los que no eran titulares de la cuenta llevaban un cargo de" éste importe por identificar al que hacía el ingreso, yo les dije que no hacía falta que me identificaran en el recibo y ellos que no, que tenían que identificarme (o sea cobrarme). Pues nada, que me voy de allí.



Creo que este es el primer paso para que la gente lo haga a través de internet y después que estemos acostumbrados meter también la dentellada ahí.


----------



## kikoseis (31 Dic 2014)

Que golferio el de los bancos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (31 Dic 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> No Diego, fui a Unicaja a hacerte el ingreso en tu cuenta, directamente, y me dijeron que me tenían que cobrar 3€ por hacer el ingreso. Por eso digo que te quejes a ellos.
> 
> Me dijeron que si yo no era titular de la cuenta me tenían que cobrar los 3€.
> Había un papel informativo diciendo que "los ingresos de los que no eran titulares de la cuenta llevaban un cargo de" éste importe por identificar al que hacía el ingreso, yo les dije que no hacía falta que me identificaran en el recibo y ellos que no, que tenían que identificarme (o sea cobrarme). Pues nada, que me voy de allí.
> ...



La virgen que hijos de puta ¡¡¡

La tiranía a la que nos someten los bancos, las eléctricas, petroleras, etc... es vergonzosa ya.


----------



## Tralaritralara (2 Ene 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Nuestro aove, al desnudo.
> 
> Espero que le echéis un vistazo al enlace, es importante. Cuando hablamos, lo hemos hecho por aquí varias veces, sobre salud y alimentación, se que muchos os habéis preocupado por el tema de los plaguicidas, herbicidas e insecticidas usados en la agricultura, en este caso en el olivar. Os he dicho varias veces que nosotros llevamos un cuidado escrupuloso con el tema, ahí tenéis la prueba. Es un análisis de laboratorio, demostrando que nuestro producto está completamente limpio de sustancias nocivas.
> 
> Un saludo a todos, espero vuestros comentarios.



Una pregunta. No tratais los olivos absolutamente con NADA? Si se da alguna plaga cómo la tratáis? Utilizáis tratamientos preventivos?
El informe está bien, pero los olivos también pueden haber sido tratados con los químicos oportunos, que obviamente se degradan pasado el periodo residual (Período residual : se denomina de esta manera al tiempo que los plaguicidas permanecen activos después de su aplicación, conservando propiedades tóxicas en relación a las plagas a controlar.
El período residual dependerá de las características químicas y físicas del
producto, de la concentración del mismo y de las condiciones climáticas. Es por ello que las etiquetas determinan en cada caso el efecto residual, que tiene una variación a veces muy amplia en cuanto a la cantidad de días. http://www.unlpam.edu.ar/files/segh/plaguicidas.pdf).

Es decir, que es un informe que certifica que se cumple con la normativa vigente en cuanto a residuos tóxicos, lo cual no indica que no se hayan utilizado.
Los abonos químicos tampoco se reflejarían en este informe. Utilizaís? O sólo ecológicos? O de ningún tipo? Imagino que por el precio del aceite, no utilizais tratamientos ni abonos ecológicos, sino químicos.
Quiero decir que el mensaje puede inducir un poco a error. Por ejemplo, las carnes que consumimos pasan el mismo tipo de controles, pero ello no quiere decir que el animal en origen no haya sido cebado con tratamientos químicos y piensos industriales.


Tengo una parcela con olivos y cítricos de certificación ecológica (abastecimiento personal, nada de comercialización) y me interesa el tema.
Muchas gracias, buen trabajo!.


----------



## revOOO (2 Ene 2015)

Hola Diego, lo primero darte la enhorabuena por vender aceite y tener un trabajo tan digno como agricultor, al igual que yo. Queria preguntarte si el aceite que vendes lo haceis vosotros mismos o os lo muelen y luego dan, y si lo vendeis muy filtrado tipo supermerc, o tambien sin filtrar, porque dicen que está mucho mas autentico y bueno sin filtrar.

He estado echando un vistazo por el blog y lo teneis mu bien apañao, la web y el olivar, estilo espaldera a 5x8 veo en algunas fotos, bastante bonito.La duda es que habeis hecho con los olivares de varias patas antiguos, si los sacasteis y pusisteis nuevos, o si los cogeis con guitarras y varas o con la telescopica que veo teneis(q envidia jajaj).Yo soy de la Mancha, tenemos algunas olivas,80, ya estamos acabando de cogerlas, acabo de venir. Las tenemos con 4 y 5 patas y no se yo si son muchas y si seria mejor dejarlas a 3 haciendo 120 grados mas menos,que me recomiendas??. Aqui no les echamos na, solo arar y quitar verdugos en verano y poda para quitar viejo,etc. Ademas que a las corncabras les sale muchisima verrugas. El resto son viñas que es a lo que me dedico basicamente. Viendo tu ejemplo y de tus hermanos, como gente joven harta como yo de que nos paguen miserias por lo nuestro y otros se forren, habeis sacado adelante esta idea y vais bien. Que me supongo os va bien, no lo sé, pero por lo menos has aprendido como vender que es lo que nos falta a los agricultores.
Yo he pensado muchas veces en hacer parecido, en coger el vino que llevamos a la cooperativa y venderlo por mi cuenta embotelladl, pero le temó a que me vaya mal y tal y como estan las cosas se le quitan a uno las ganas.

Bueno sin mas un saludo y a seguir asi que vais bien. Si tienes alguna coseja que decirme y no quieres aqui en publico mandame un priv. Saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Ene 2015)

Tralaritralara dijo:


> Una pregunta. No tratais los olivos absolutamente con NADA? Si se da alguna plaga cómo la tratáis? Utilizáis tratamientos preventivos?
> El informe está bien, pero los olivos también pueden haber sido tratados con los químicos oportunos, que obviamente se degradan pasado el periodo residual (Período residual : se denomina de esta manera al tiempo que los plaguicidas permanecen activos después de su aplicación, conservando propiedades tóxicas en relación a las plagas a controlar.
> El período residual dependerá de las características químicas y físicas del
> producto, de la concentración del mismo y de las condiciones climáticas. Es por ello que las etiquetas determinan en cada caso el efecto residual, que tiene una variación a veces muy amplia en cuanto a la cantidad de días. http://www.unlpam.edu.ar/files/segh/plaguicidas.pdf).
> ...



Es un comentario genial, tralaritralara, y muy bueno para el crecimiento del hilo y el debate. Efectivamente, como bien comentas, los productos fitosanitarios tienen un plazo de seguridad asignado, es decir, que se pueden usar siempre bajo unas normas y respetando unas dosis y formas de empleo, y luego habría que respetar los plazos de seguridad a la hora de la recolección.

Como bien dices, el informe garantiza que el producto está libre de pesticidas, de todos los del informe (que para ser honesto he de decir que muchos ni sabía que existían), que es lo realmente importante, que lo que te llevas a la boca sea 100% sano y natural. No indica que no se puedan haber utilizado antes, pero ya te digo yo, y bien que lo sabes pues te dedicas a esto, que esto no es algo que se enseñe si se utilizasen. Es raro de ver.

En nuestro caso, nuestro criterio es claro, intentar siempre evitar la utilización de ningún tipo de fitosanitario, siguiendo criterios de sostenibilidad, pero a la vez manteniendo la salud de la explotación y su rentabilidad. Cómo?
Por ejemplo, los abonos que comentas que no aparecen en el listado de fitosanitarios (porque en realidad no lo son, son abonos). Pues usamos cubiertas vegetales vivas, y también los restos de poda, ambos los aportamos al suelo como materia orgánica y así evitamos usar abonos. Aún así, con los análisis foliares, si hay una carencia, de potasio, por ejemplo, pues hacemos un tratamiento con un abono que sirva a ese efecto, y si puede ser, que esté permitido en producción integrada o en ecológico, si es posible. 
En el caso de las plagas, y los insecticidas, por norma no los utilizamos, y usamos bien preventivos como trampeo por ejemplo. Al no usarlos, también favorecemos a sus depredadores naturales, porque una cosa que muchos no tienen en cuenta es que cuando usan insecticidas también matan a los depredadores de la plaga que pretenden eliminar, con lo que hay veces que el tiro sale por la culata. También hay que decir que en olivar hay determinados productos aprobados, por ejemplo, para prays se usa esto: 
_*Bacillus thuringiensis*, una bacteria que existe naturalmente en el suelo, y que es fatal para las larvas de un amplio espectro de insectos que incluye mariposas, polillas, gorgojos y escarabajos. Es de particular interés para los agricultores, horticul-tores y forestadores porque es muy efectivo contra varias de las plagas que atacan comúnmente a cultivos de gran importancia comercial, tales como el maíz, el arroz, el algodón y la papa. Los agricultores orgánicos han utilizado al Bt desde hace un par de generaciones.

La toxina del Bt se activa solamente en el tracto digestivo de algunos insectos en su estado larvario y no tiene efectos perjudiciales sobre otras especies. La vida biológicamente activa del Bt es corta y si no es ingerido por una larva, en el plazo de pocos días se vuelve inefectiva. La toxina es por tanto inocua para todos salvo las larvas objetivo y a diferencia de muchos otros plaguicidas químicos y biológicos no daña directamente a las orugas e insectos carnívoros que normalmente controlan las poblaciones de larvas fitófagas._


----------



## Tralaritralara (3 Ene 2015)

Que bueno. Veo que seguimos prácticas muy similares. Yo utilizo igualmente la cubierta de podas como abono y tambien las hierbas verdes que crecen especialmente ahora en invierno, mediante medios mecánicos (desbrozadora), creando una película que mantiene una humedad mucho más prolongada (esto se nota en verano).
También utilizo el bacillus, que es mano de santo, por cierto. Efectivamente como apuntas, los insecticidas matan todo bicho viviente, lo que hace que insectos carnívoros como las mariquitas desaparezcan, dejando la cosecha virgen y desprotegida, con mayor vulnerabilidad para otras plagas. Es un círculo vicioso que como siempre, han vendido las multinacionales en el campo (monsanto especialmente). Mata este bicho con este producto, y cuando venga este otro, mátalo con otro. Al final tienes que proporcionarle tu todos los nutrientes al arbol, por falta de ecosistema natural (sería como arrasar una huerta con posibilidades de cultivo y granjeo, construrte una casa, y tener que ir a comprarte las verduras y la carne al super).

No habeis pensado en hacer la conversión a ecológico?? Por lo que comentas, haceis casi todas las prácticas como agricultura ecológica y no como convencional, por lo que el cambio en el sistema de mantenimiento sería mínimo o nulo.

Un saludo y a seguir así! Da gusto tratar estos temas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Ene 2015)

Pues si tralari, da gusto. Me preguntaste sobre la calificación de ecológico, sinceramente, he pensado hacerla en alguna parcela al menos, pero es que es tanta la exigencia en papeleo y burocracia que sinceramente me harta, al final de lo que se trata es de presentar un producto al consumidor lo más sano y natural posible. La calificación es simplemente eso, una palabra de que ese producto se cultiva respetando el medio y la agricultura, cultivando de forma sostenible y responsable. Y yo sinceramente prefiero dar mi palabra y la de los míos, porque hoy por hoy, conforme está el patio, la palabra de una persona honrada vale mil veces más que cualquier acreditación política, me da igual si es de la Junta, o del Gobierno.

Respecto a las prácticas, pues las verás en nuestro blog. La cubierta vegetal a nosotros nos va muy bien, aquí la erosión es un problema serio, en el olivar más pues la superficie que no cubre el cultivo es mucha, y se había creado una cultura (impulsada por las multinacionales, si, pero seguida por las autoridades, tengo en casa publicaciones de estas abogando por el no laboreo con suelo desnudo a base de herbicidas) de ahí a lo de antes, que las autoridades, pues eso. Como te decía que se inculcó a los agricultores que no hubiese ni una mala hierba en el campo, y la erosión se convirtió en un problema grave. A nosotros la cubierta nos ayuda mucho, y con los restos de poda triturado aún más. Mejora la estructura del suelo, mejora la infiltración del agua de lluvia, reduce la evaporación, etc..
Yo el bacilus lo uso poco, prefiero trampear, aunque en el olivar las plagas son pocas, este año la plaga de mosca del olivo ha sido importante, y es imprescindible controlarla bien si quieres hacer un buen virgen extra. Los herbicidas de preemergencia los hemos eliminado totalmente de nuestra explotación. Y los de contacto los usamos lo menos posible, y siempre dejando al menos 4 o 5 meses de plazo de seguridad, fijaté que Monsanto consiguió acreditación para poder tratar con aceituna en el suelo (las autoridades, claro) aunque para Olivar de Plata no se usa ni una sola aceituna que haya caído al suelo.

En fin, que lo que quieras saber, que te comerás un producto agrícola mejor, pero más transparente ninguno.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Ene 2015)

RETAMA dijo:


> No Diego, fui a Unicaja a hacerte el ingreso en tu cuenta, directamente, y me dijeron que me tenían que cobrar 3€ por hacer el ingreso. Por eso digo que te quejes a ellos.
> 
> Me dijeron que si yo no era titular de la cuenta me tenían que cobrar los 3€.
> Había un papel informativo diciendo que "los ingresos de los que no eran titulares de la cuenta llevaban un cargo de" éste importe por identificar al que hacía el ingreso, yo les dije que no hacía falta que me identificaran en el recibo y ellos que no, que tenían que identificarme (o sea cobrarme). Pues nada, que me voy de allí.
> ...



Bueno, retama, qué tal? qué te ha parecido Olivar de Plata? Cuéntanos algo. Perdona que te lo pida por aquí, y no por privado, pero es que ahora estaba el hilo un poco parado, amén de que las opiniones vuestras son gasolina para nuestro funcionamiento diario.


----------



## RETAMA (26 Ene 2015)

Subo el hilo para alabar el aceite.


----------



## fff (6 Feb 2015)

Bueno, al fin he probado el aceite.
Vaya por delante que soy bastante nada entendido en esto, pero si que es verdad que huele a aceituna, a fruta, y el resto de los aceites virgen extra que he usado olian bien, pero este se lleva la palma, parece un olor mucho más natural... el sabor esta bien pero soy incapaz de distinguirlo si me lo ponen a ojos vendados.
Lo seguire comprando porque confio en ti, y me gusta que lo que compre sea eso, aceite virgen extra; y cada vez me fio menos de las marcas...

Eso si Diego, el sistema dar la opinion da mucho por saco, porque desde que lo compre hasta que lo pruebe, si pasan 2 meses, pues pasan, y no necesito un robot que me envie recordatorios. Eso es mejorable ::

saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Feb 2015)

fff dijo:


> Bueno, al fin he probado el aceite.
> Vaya por delante que soy bastante nada entendido en esto, pero si que es verdad que huele a aceituna, a fruta, y el resto de los aceites virgen extra que he usado olian bien, pero este se lleva la palma, parece un olor mucho más natural... el sabor esta bien pero soy incapaz de distinguirlo si me lo ponen a ojos vendados.
> Lo seguire comprando porque confio en ti, y me gusta que lo que compre sea eso, aceite virgen extra; y cada vez me fio menos de las marcas...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la confianza, te lo agradezco, y el comentario aún más. Respecto a lo de las opiniones a través de trustivity, ellos se encargan de pedir las opiniones, una vez nosotros les confirmamos que el envío se ha entregado. Y claro, como dices, no saben cuanto tiempo tarda alguien en probar lo que compra, igual lo piden demasiado pronto, o dan la tabarra y es malo, pero si lo piden tarde igual no te acuerdas ya. Piensa que ellos trabajan para tiendas online de todo tipo, igual para un producto una semana de espacio es pronto, y para otros es demasiado. Te agradezco tu paciencia con el sistema o el robot. Se lo comentaré a ellos.


----------



## Solve polluti (10 Feb 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la confianza, te lo agradezco, y el comentario aún más. Respecto a lo de las opiniones a través de trustivity, ellos se encargan de pedir las opiniones, una vez nosotros les confirmamos que el envío se ha entregado. Y claro, como dices, no saben cuanto tiempo tarda alguien en probar lo que compra, igual lo piden demasiado pronto, o dan la tabarra y es malo, pero si lo piden tarde igual no te acuerdas ya. Piensa que ellos trabajan para tiendas online de todo tipo, igual para un producto una semana de espacio es pronto, y para otros es demasiado. Te agradezco tu paciencia con el sistema o el robot. Se lo comentaré a ellos.



Diego, a como viener a salir por ejemplo 10 litros (dos garrafas, aunque prefiero envases mas pequeños, de dos litros mejor) con envio al norte de españa?


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Feb 2015)

Solve polluti dijo:


> Diego, a como viener a salir por ejemplo 10 litros (dos garrafas, aunque prefiero envases mas pequeños, de dos litros mejor) con envio al norte de españa?



Solve, tienes una caja de 8 litros, cuatro botellas de 2 litros, por 32 euros, con el envío saldrán sobre 40 euros al norte como dices. Tienen que ser cajas completas (por el tema del envío) por lo que 10 litros no podrían ser, la siguiente caja son 15 litros (3x5).

Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Feb 2015)

Hoy me encontrado esto leyendo por ahí, creo que es algo antiguo, aunque no se la fecha. En el estudio científico pone 2013. El caso es que en el artículo de Muy interesante, El aceite de oliva virgen extra mata las células cancerosas lo que viene a explicar es que hay un componente en el virgen extra, oleocantal, que es muy conocido porque es responsable al menos en parte del picante en los aceites de oliva vírgenes, que es capaz de matar células cancerosas sin afectar a las sanas. Según explica encimas de esta molécula son capaces de romper los depósitos de las células cancerosas donde se acumulan los resíduos, matando así a la célula.

En fin, que me ha alegrado el día el artículo. Así empieza el estudio en inglés, por si alguno queréis leerlo, yo esperaré a que mi hermano lo traduzca. *Oleocanthal Inhibits Proliferation and MIP-1 Expression in Human 
Multiple Myeloma Cells *


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Feb 2015)

Le he pedido a mi hermano que haga el favor de traducirme el estudio científico que os comentaba ayer, y lo he incluido, un resumen, en nuestro blog. Os dejo el enlace
Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Oleocantal, antioxidante del virgen extra, mata las cÃ©lulas cancerosas.

Deciros también que en el blog aparece un pdf con todo el estudio en inglés para los que os manejéis bien con la lengua de James Bond.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Mar 2015)

Vengo a comentaros que este pasado fin de semana, por primera vez (hemos perdido la virginidad) hemos estado cara al público, vendiendo Olivar de Plata mi hermano Francisco y yo. Hemos estado presentes en el Mercado La Buena Vida, un mercado de productores que se celebra mensualmente en el Impact Hub, en pleno centro de Madrid.







Es una experiencia distinta, es un mercado donde los productores vendíamos directamente, pero además, es una especie de punto de encuentro y bar de tapas, había productores de vermút y de cervezas artesanas, que vendían además de botellas cañas o copas, y los productores de queso o ibéricos hacían tapas. La gente pasaba allí el rato en familia o amigos, mientras otros iban de compra con sus carritos y todo. Había naranjas ecológicas, miel casera, y bizcochos, mermeladas, infusiones, tomates secados al sol, hortelanos con gran variedad de vegetales, en fin que ha estado muy bien.







Ahí estoy al fondo, atendiendo a unos clientes. Pero como dice el refrán, el español piensa, pero tarde. Tendría que haberlo comentado antes, porque estáis muchos burbujistas de la capital, que igual os podríais haber pasado a catar nuestro aove, en fin, otra vez será.


----------



## Kondarra (15 Mar 2015)

Una duda. De las distintas variedades de aceite virgen extra que se pueden encontrar en un supermercado, ¿cuál es la que tiene un sabor más suave?


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Mar 2015)

Kondarra dijo:


> Una duda. De las distintas variedades de aceite virgen extra que se pueden encontrar en un supermercado, ¿cuál es la que tiene un sabor más suave?



Buff, preguntón Kondarra. Hay cientos de variedades y no las he probado todas, claro así que es difícil de responder. De las de 'supermercado' como dices, las más usuales son picual, arbequina, hojiblanca (ojo, no confundir variedad con marca), cornicabra y empeltre. Supongo que de esas, las más suaves, por lo menos las menos picantes y amargas, son empeltre y arbequina. 

Pero si me lo permites, te daré dos consejos, por un lado huir de supermercados, vas a encontrar muchas más variedades acudiendo a productores locales, y la diferencia de precio no es grande si la comparas con la de calidad, y por otro piensa que el picante y amargo de un aceite son atributos positivos, y están muy vinculados con la estabilidad del aceite (duración en casa) y con sus propiedades saludables, piensa por ejemplo que el oleocanthal, responsable parcial del picante en el aove, es una molécula con propiedades antiinflamatorias y antioxidantes, y se ha demostrado recientemente que es capaz de matar células cancerígenas sin dañar las sanas.
Oleocantal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Kondarra (15 Mar 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Buff, preguntón Kondarra. Hay cientos de variedades y no las he probado todas, claro así que es difícil de responder. De las de 'supermercado' como dices, las más usuales son picual, arbequina, hojiblanca (ojo, no confundir variedad con marca), cornicabra y empeltre. Supongo que de esas, las más suaves, por lo menos las menos picantes y amargas, son empeltre y arbequina.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero si me lo permites, te daré dos consejos, por un lado huir de supermercados, vas a encontrar muchas más variedades acudiendo a productores locales, y la diferencia de precio no es grande si la comparas con la de calidad, y por otro piensa que el picante y amargo de un aceite son atributos positivos, y están muy vinculados con la estabilidad del aceite (duración en casa) y con sus propiedades saludables, piensa por ejemplo que el oleocanthal, responsable parcial del picante en el aove, es una molécula con propiedades antiinflamatorias y antioxidantes, y se ha demostrado recientemente que es capaz de matar células cancerígenas sin dañar las sanas.




Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Te cuento. Me dicen que sería bueno que comiese tostadas untadas con aceite. Mi problema es que el aceite así untado me empalaga. En ensaladas me da más igual, pero para comerlo a pelo me cuesta. De ahí la pregunta. 
Vivo en el norte, así que aquí no tenemos productores a mano...


----------



## nimind (15 Mar 2015)

Kondarra dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Te cuento. Me dicen que sería bueno que comiese tostadas untadas con aceite. Mi problema es que el aceite así untado me empalaga. En ensaladas me da más igual, pero para comerlo a pelo me cuesta. De ahí la pregunta.
> Vivo en el norte, así que aquí no tenemos productores a mano...



Sin ser experto, yo te recomiendo la variedad arbequina. Es muy suave comparada con la habitual del supermercado e incluso por el norte puede haber cerca productores locales o en provincias cercanas donde puedas comprar, si no, tienes productores que venden directamente, como el del forero (Olivar de Plata) y te lo dejan en casa.


----------



## Kondarra (15 Mar 2015)

nimind dijo:


> Sin ser experto, yo te recomiendo la variedad arbequina. Es muy suave comparada con la habitual del supermercado e incluso por el norte puede haber cerca productores locales o en provincias cercanas donde puedas comprar, si no, tienes productores que venden directamente, como el del forero (Olivar de Plata) y te lo dejan en casa.




Pues he tenido suerte. Acabo de acordarme de que me regalaron una botella de aceite con muy buena pinta y es variedad arbequina-picual.


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Mar 2015)

Kondarra dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Te cuento. Me dicen que sería bueno que comiese tostadas untadas con aceite. Mi problema es que el aceite así untado me empalaga. En ensaladas me da más igual, pero para comerlo a pelo me cuesta. De ahí la pregunta.
> Vivo en el norte, así que aquí no tenemos productores a mano...



De nada, para eso lo hago. Es muy importante el conocimiento de nuestro producto para que sea valorado. Respecto lo de productores a mano, como te dice el forero de más arriba, hoy en día todo está a mano con tanta tecnología.

Un saludo.


----------



## fff (17 Mar 2015)

Diego, habeis subido precios?


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Mar 2015)

fff dijo:


> Diego, habeis subido precios?



Sólo en el formato grande, la caja de 15 litros, pero una minucia, 13 céntimos por litro, dos euros en la caja. Es una subida ínfima para la calidad que tiene, y además nos ha permitido redondear porque cuando vendemos garrafas sueltas, es un coñazo andar con céntimos. En el resto de formatos, los precios son los mismos que la cosecha pasada.

Un saludo fff


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Mar 2015)

He estado escribiendo en el blog sobre los ácidos grasos esenciales, son los famosos omega 3 y 6, que vemos a diario en la tele gracias a la publicidad, como en el aove están presentes, quería resaltarlo en nuestra web. Os comento todo esto porque lo tengo fresco, por si alguno queréis saber algo más al respecto, no dudéis en preguntarlo. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (31 Mar 2015)

https://medium.com/canalla-speakeasy/oro-líquido-vs-oro-negro-5be59350c81

Es una lectura interesante, por si alguno queréis, habla de las catas de café y aove, de sus posibilidades en el Reino Unido y de sus beneficios para la salud.


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Abr 2015)

Os parece caro el aceite de oliva virgen extra?

Hay siempre gente, que a pesar de que sabe reconocer un buen virgen extra cuando lo prueban, se quejan del precio. He hecho una entrada al blog con este tema, intentando explicaros el porqué de las diferencias de precio entre aceites, que, se supone, son iguales porque son virgenes extras. Sin embargo, no todos son iguales, a ver qué os parece, y lo comentamos.

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Â¿Es caro el aceite de oliva virgen extra?

Se que hay gente que piensa que está sobrevalorado, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, de verdad que está justificado. Muchas veces, el conocimiento que tenemos del precio es gracias a las promociones de las grandes superficies, y no es lo mejor lo que ofertan, siendo casi ingenuo.


----------



## subvencionados (20 Abr 2015)

¿A cuanto lo estáis vendiendo en la cooperativa? ¿Es de esta campaña o del año pasado?


----------



## eloy_85 (20 Abr 2015)

cuando compro un aceite en el hipermercado, ¿cómo puedo saber si es 100% o si me han metido algún % de refinado?

Gracias y enhorabuena por el hilo


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Abr 2015)

subvencionados dijo:


> ¿A cuanto lo estáis vendiendo en la cooperativa? ¿Es de esta campaña o del año pasado?



Es cosecha propia, no es de cooperativa. Y por supuesto es de esta campaña. Algo que todo el mundo debería mirar cuando compra aceite, es que sea de la cosecha actual.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2015 at 23:37 ----------




eloy_85 dijo:


> cuando compro un aceite en el hipermercado, ¿cómo puedo saber si es 100% o si me han metido algún % de refinado?
> 
> Gracias y enhorabuena por el hilo



En principio Eloy, si compras 'aceite de oliva' a secas, todos tienen entre un ochenta y un noventa de lampante refinado, el resto, que es el encabezado es virgen o a lo sumo virgen extra. 
En caso de que compres virgen extra, debe ser sólo zumo de aceituna, si te la están colando sólo podrías averiguarlo en un buen laboratorio, mejor que el que tienen ellos para mezclarlo.


----------



## subvencionados (21 Abr 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Es cosecha propia, no es de cooperativa. Y por supuesto es de esta campaña. Algo que todo el mundo debería mirar cuando compra aceite, es que sea de la cosecha actual.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-abr-2015 at 23:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta, pero no me has dicho a cuanto lo estás vendiendo?


Por cierto, tan mala calidad tiene el virgen extra este año que nadie a quien he preguntado ha querido vendérmelo por malo?


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Abr 2015)

subvencionados dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, pero no me has dicho a cuanto lo estás vendiendo?
> 
> 
> Por cierto, tan mala calidad tiene el virgen extra este año que nadie a quien he preguntado ha querido vendérmelo por malo?



El precio depende del formato, en la tienda on line los tienes todos, la caja de 15 litros sale sobre 65 euros con envío e iva, aunque depende del sitio.

Este año, lo he comentado en mi web y también por aquí, la maduración ha sido muy extraña, muy rápida sobre todo. Creemos que por la falta de lluvias y las elevadas temperaturas del otoño, si te acuerdas, estuvimos en manga corta en todo el país casi hasta diciembre. El que no se anduvo con ojo, cuando quiso darse cuenta, ya se había madurado el fruto de más, y cuanto más maduro se pierden todos esos toques verdes y aromas frescos que son tan valorados. Otro problema muy extendido fue un ataque de mosca que hubo casi generalizado, la mosca del olivo pone sus huevos en la aceituna, y luego salen gusanos y claro, pues el aceite de eso sabe a rayos. Como la cosecha ha sido muy escasa, el porcentaje de aceituna de mosca en algunos casos era muy alto, y el aceite obtenido muy malo.

No es nuestro caso, nosotros adelantamos la recolección a finales de octubre, con todo, se notó la sobremaduración. No tuvimos problemas con la mosca, es curioso, porque gente de nuestro entorno que tratan con insecticidas tuvieron mosca, y nosotros que no tratamos tuvimos unos índices de plaga mucho más bajos.


----------



## menos_16 (11 May 2015)

yo he comprado aceite en olivar de plata y mantengo un poco mi opinión, es un poco caro pero merece la pena y estoy repitiendo compra, es sin duda de lo mejor que puedes encontrar y no resulta excesivamente caro, porque la calidad es muy alta.


----------



## fff (11 May 2015)

Tambien acabo de repetir hoy mismo. Espero que la agencia de reparto lea la nota que he añadido...  

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 11:17 ----------




Diego Almazán dijo:


> Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Â¿Es caro el aceite de oliva virgen extra?
> 
> Se que hay gente que piensa que está sobrevalorado, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, de verdad que está justificado. Muchas veces, el conocimiento que tenemos del precio es gracias a las promociones de las grandes superficies, y no es lo mejor lo que ofertan, siendo casi ingenuo.



Por cierto... excelente artículo, y uno de los por qués prefiero compraros a vosotros que sabeis lo que haceis y que lo haceis para que salga lo mejor posible, que el de oferta del C*** que no lo quieren ni sus empleados.

Seguire tus explicaciones atento, la verdad es que no sabia todo lo que hay detras...


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 May 2015)

menos_16 dijo:


> yo he comprado aceite en olivar de plata y mantengo un poco mi opinión, es un poco caro pero merece la pena y estoy repitiendo compra, es sin duda de lo mejor que puedes encontrar y no resulta excesivamente caro, porque la calidad es muy alta.



Menos, por favor, no es caro, ni mucho menos, me atrevo a decirte que es barato para la calidad que tiene. Si tienes un hueco echa un vistazo al enlace a nuestro blog que hay un mensaje más arriba, en el que explico algo del precio.

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 19:47 ----------




fff dijo:


> Tambien acabo de repetir hoy mismo. Espero que la agencia de reparto lea la nota que he añadido...
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 11:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, lo he reflejado en el albarán junto con tu número de teléfono.

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 20:02 ----------








Este es el estado fenológico actual del olivo, como podéis ver, las flores están empezando a abrirse, son esas bolitas que hay en la foto. Algunas ya están abiertas. 







Esta es más de cerca. Las hice ayer mientras regaba en casablanca, es como llamamos a una de nuestras parcelas de olivar. Fijaos como dosifican el agua los goteros, el porqué del nombre es obvio, son emisores que controlan el caudal del agua, para que cada árbol riegue lo mismo, estos son de ocho litros por hora.












Ya hay polen en el ambiente, miradlo amarillo en mi mano, a cuidarse unos días los alérgicos.


----------



## Puertas (11 May 2015)

Referente al precio, decir que por la explicaciones de Diego, de su proceso de recolección, y esmero que pone, es hasta barato. Especialmente lo de la recolección con poca maduración, eso es lo más caro (en cuanto a la cantidad de aceite que deja de tener si recolectara un més más tarde).

Calidades equivalentes están ahora por 8 euros ¡el medio litro!


----------



## menos_16 (12 May 2015)

Creo que sube un poco demas el precio, es el precio del transporte , supongo que repartidor es la mejor opcion, pero claro, tambien sube costes.

La calidad es muy muy alta, y el producto muy bueno, la verdad que merece mucho la pena y ademas se agradece el esfuerzo que tomais por hacer bien las cosas, por eso no me importa pagar un poco mas, también hay que apostar por la gente que se esfuerza y es honrrada.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 May 2015)

Puertas dijo:


> Referente al precio, decir que por la explicaciones de Diego, de su proceso de recolección, y esmero que pone, es hasta barato. Especialmente lo de la recolección con poca maduración, eso es lo más caro (en cuanto a la cantidad de aceite que deja de tener si recolectara un més más tarde).
> 
> Calidades equivalentes están ahora por 8 euros ¡el medio litro!



La batalla del precio es una batalla perdida desde hace tiempo, que le vamos a hacer. La categoría 'virgen extra' como ya bien sabéis abarca todos aquellos aceites obtenidos mediante procedimientos mecánicos que no teniendo defectos tienen 'algo' de frutado. Es decir, con unas aceitunas medio en condiciones y un proceso más o menos somos capaces de obtener virgen extra si no tiene defectos, y algo de frutado, o sea, algo de recuerdo al fruto, a la aceituna. En mi época de estudiante, había muy deficiente, insu, sufi, bien, notable, sobresaliente (y dicen que matrícula también). Hoy, con la normativa en la mano, un aceite sin defecto y con un frutado que se podría catalogar de 'muy deficiente' ya es virgen extra, de ahí hasta la matrícula de honor imaginaos si hay posibilidades. También están los parámetros químicos, pero esos me los salto, porque en realidad nadie llevamos al laboratorio lo que compramos, y no se notan al paladar.

Bien, cómo sube de nota un virgen extra? Con gastos, así de claro. En campo cuanto mejor esté cuidado el olivo, mejor fruto dará, y eso se traduce en gastos de poda, de riego, de todo. En recolección igual, una recolección esmerada y cuidada, despreciando los frutos del suelo, sin dañar el fruto, etc.. produce mejores frutos, y cuesta más dinero. El transporte a almazara, igual. Y en almazara, y en conservación (bodega). Todo lo que hagamos para mejorar las condiciones del proceso conlleva mejora en el aceite, e incremento en el gasto. Luego, todos sin excepción, cuando lo habéis probado habéis visto que merecía la pena.

Nosotros consideramos que el precio aún debería subir algo, no al nivel de los 8 euros que hablas, eso considero que es ya precio de alta gama, si dios quiere el año que viene ya vamos a intentar hacer nosotros una pequeña partida de alta gama, que posiblemente se moverá por ese precio, pero Olivar de Plata se mantendrá como hasta ahora, intentando tener la máxima calidad, y el precio pues alrededor de los cuatro euros.


----------



## damnun_infectum (14 May 2015)

Kondarra dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Te cuento. Me dicen que sería bueno que comiese tostadas untadas con aceite. Mi problema es que el aceite así untado me empalaga. En ensaladas me da más igual, pero para comerlo a pelo me cuesta. De ahí la pregunta.
> Vivo en el norte, así que aquí no tenemos productores a mano...



Mezcla el aceite con miel en una tostada, y verás como te las comes a pares, y si le pones una pizquita de sal, el contraste es cojonudo.


----------



## 1965 (14 May 2015)

Hola Diego. Chapeau por el hilo y por todo el trabajo que te has tomado (aunque sea por interés, hay que reconocerte tu saber estar). En mi casa mi madre siempre usaba para freir aceites de girasol y el de oliva para tomar en crudo y yo en la mía intento comprar todo de oliva pero me surgen muchas dudas sobre la calidad. Hay un wassap circulando que habla de la calidad de las marcas y algunos de mucho nombre en hipermercados salen mal parados. ¿Tienes la misma opinión? No de podido leerme todo el hilo. Me estoy planteando un encargo pero no se si esperar a después del verano porque con el calor supongo que se conservará peor en una casa no???

Edito para comentar que la propia OCU dice que el wassapp está manipulado pero en su página dice que para freir MEJOR el aceite de oliva (refinado. virgen extra) que el virgen y virgen extra. ¿Crees que esto es verdad?

Aceite de oliva - OCU


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 May 2015)

1965 dijo:


> Hola Diego. Chapeau por el hilo y por todo el trabajo que te has tomado (aunque sea por interés, hay que reconocerte tu saber estar). En mi casa mi madre siempre usaba para freir aceites de girasol y el de oliva para tomar en crudo y yo en la mía intento comprar todo de oliva pero me surgen muchas dudas sobre la calidad. Hay un wassap circulando que habla de la calidad de las marcas y algunos de mucho nombre en hipermercados salen mal parados. ¿Tienes la misma opinión? No de podido leerme todo el hilo. Me estoy planteando un encargo pero no se si esperar a después del verano porque con el calor supongo que se conservará peor en una cas no???



Gracias lo primero, es obvio que tengo interés, negarlo sería negar el sol, pero aunque me creas o no, el interés fundamental es que sepáis de aceite de oliva lo máximo, luego con todos los datos posibles, que cada cual decida lo que quiere comer o llevarse a su casa.

Hay mucha gente que lo hace como tu madre, es normal, te puedo decir que es mejor para freir también el de oliva, si es virgen extra aún más, pero haz lo que quieras. Los motivos fundamentales, dos, el primero es que es más sano, amén de que el sabor de lo que frías no tendrá nada que ver, el de oliva tiene mejor estructura y aguanta mejor la temperatura. El segundo es porque es más económico, al soportar mejor la temperatura se puede utilizar más veces, aunque eso depende sobre todo de los gustos de cada uno, y del alimento que se haya frito.

Lo del wassap no lo conozco, sí que hay estudios de la ocu por ejemplo, que dejaban mal a ciertas marcas, lo que ocurre es que hay muchos factores que influyen. Mira, la categoría virgen extra es muy amplia, lo comentaba es un comentario anterior, entonces, para las ofertas, usan los menos vírgenes y los menos extras, y al final, pues o aprueban por los pelos o acaban suspendiendo. Y luego se escudan en cosas que no tienen que ver con ellos. Por ejemplo, el almacenaje, lo he comentado muchas veces, huid de los aceites anaranjados bajo los focos en los supermercados, pues se han puesto rancios por la luz, una vez se ha enranciado el aceite ya jamás será virgen extra, aunque lo ponga la etiqueta, porque tiene un defecto claro, pero claro, de quién es la culpa? del fabricante o del supermercado?

Leete todo el hilo, y luego ya pides si lo consideras oportuno. De la conservación en casa, es igual, yo aquí lo tengo en una habitación a una temperatura estable, sobre 20 grados, alejado de la luz (no tiene ventanas) y del oxígeno, está tapado. En una despensa en casa, donde no suele haber luz y tapado dentro de su caja estará igual, siempre claro que en tu despensa no hagan 35 grados, que supongo que no.

---------- Post added 14-may-2015 at 21:54 ----------

El que afirmen que para freir es mejor el refinado se justifica en el único punto de que aguanta mejor las altas temperaturas, ¿cómo de altas? Normalmente no solemos freir hasta el punto de que el alimento humee y se ponga negro, salvo que nos despistemos. Si no humea no hay problema. El refinado aguanta más porque al refinarlo le quitan otros componentes como vitaminas, antocianinas, betacarotenos, antioxidantes, etc que no aguantan las temperaturas tan altas, pero todos esos componentes del virgen extra, en el alimento son beneficiosos, siempre que no los destruyamos con la temperatura.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 May 2015)

Oye, está esto paradillo, a ver si alguno de los foreros que han pedido aceite en estos días se anima y pone un comentario, o algo, y discutimos, que sino sólo hablo yo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 May 2015)

Os pongo algunas imágenes de esta misma mañana, son de la finca de olivos centenarios que tenemos, aquí os dejo el enlace de su página: Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » El PichilÃ­n

Lo que quiero que veáis en las fotos son ya las pequeñas aceitunas cuajadas saliendo de las flores, podéis ver como sólo un pequeño porcentaje de las flores acaba dando fruto.


----------



## aritzegur (24 May 2015)

Hola,

Yo hice un pedido hace un par de semanas aprox.

El envío perfecto y rápido, sin problemas. 
El aceite en sí, me ha gustado bastante. No soy experto pero a poco que tengas olfato se nota la diferencia de olor de forma muy notable entre uno comprado en el súper virgen extra y éste, éste tiene un olor intenso y muy agradable.

En cuanto al sabor no me ha parecido un aceite fuerte pero sí de nuevo con bastante más sabor que lo que venía comprando en el súper. 

Aún no lo he usado mucho, no puedo decir mucho más.

En cuanto al precio pues bueno, depende con qué lo compares, en mi caso al pedir botellas de 2l para manejar mejor en casa y un pedido no muy grande pues sale un poco peor, pero es cierto que el aceite ha subido mucho últimamente en el súper y teniendo en cuenta que hay mucho timo con la calidad de los aceites pues creo que merece la pena.

Slds


----------



## Lorrain73 (27 May 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Oye, está esto paradillo, a ver si alguno de los foreros que han pedido aceite en estos días se anima y pone un comentario, o algo, y discutimos, que sino sólo hablo yo.



Pues tienes razón que está paradillo. Aprovecho para comentar que desde mi experiencia (son ya 4 o 5 los pedidos que he realizado), ofreces un producto de calidad (iba a decir de mucha calidad, pero igual te sientes tentado a modificar el precio y no son tiempos para eso ;-).

Lo que más me interesa es tu compromiso, como ha citado algún otro forero anteriormente, por hacer las cosas bien. Ya va siendo hora de que se destaque en este ambiente de burbuja que muchos creemos en la excelencia y la aplicamos en nuestro día a día.

Como prueba del algodón, tanto mi suegra como mi santa madre (de la vieja escuela ambas) ya no quieren otro aceite para cocinar que "el de ese amigo tuyo que te lo envía de tan lejos".

Por mi parte, sin se entendido pero aprendiendo en este hilo, la mahonesa que se hace con tu aceite adquiere un sabor tal que sólo con pan ya te alimentas. Se que los puristas dirán que "mata" el sabor del producto al que eches la mahonesa pero a mi me gusta así.

Aprovecho para pedirte disculpas por no contestar tu encuesta de calidad a clientes, pero creo que con este post te queda clara mi opinión.

Saludos

P.D.: El precio creo que está ajustado. Que se considere caro o barato será comparándolo con algo (otro aceite que esté de oferta) y con la garantía que ofrezca (que sé yo de lo que está dentro de la botella). Además... ¡Coño que no son amigos míos!


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 May 2015)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Te agradezco enormemente el tiempo que dedicas y más aún que seas de los que no se esconden.
> 
> Poca gente existe en este país que sepa realmente lo que tiene entre manos y lo que está ofreciendo... si bien, existen casos de auténticos profesionales que tienen unas dotes de comunicación lamentables.
> 
> ...



Seiyuro, el tiempo lo saco de donde puedo, ahora, antes de comer, pero lo hago con mucho gusto y no es necesario que lo agradezcas, pues es 'mi publicidad', la forma que tenemos de poder llegar a explicar lo que hacemos. Yo si que os agradezco la participación, porque sino, además de ser un coñazo siempre hablando el mismo, no hay diversidad ni opciones distintas ni inquietudes nuevas.

Respecto a lo del profesional, bueno, me considero más olivicultor que aceitero, en esto llevamos cuatro años aprendiendo todos los días, en el olivar ya van 20 años, además de la experiencia acumulada por mis padres y abuelos, por eso si creo que del olivar conozco más que del aceite.

---------- Post added 28-may-2015 at 14:48 ----------




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Una pregunta, casi sugerencia a *Diego* :
> 
> Si bien entiendo que a priori no es lo vuestro, me pregunto : ¿ No sería posible que ofrezcáis otros productos de calidad a través de vuestra web ?
> 
> ...



Sinceramente preferimos no complicarnos más la vida, sobre todo porque todas estas explicaciones que yo os puedo dar por aquí, si meto, que te digo yo, quesos (hay un amigo aquí que tiene cabras y los hace) ya no te las puedo dar, porque de eso no entiendo ni manejo el proceso. Y, ¿si hay un problema con el queso? Lo acaba pagando mi aceite, después de todo el trabajo.

---------- Post added 28-may-2015 at 15:04 ----------




Lorrain73 dijo:


> Pues tienes razón que está paradillo. Aprovecho para comentar que desde mi experiencia (son ya 4 o 5 los pedidos que he realizado), ofreces un producto de calidad (iba a decir de mucha calidad, pero igual te sientes tentado a modificar el precio y no son tiempos para eso ;-).
> 
> Lo que más me interesa es tu compromiso, como ha citado algún otro forero anteriormente, por hacer las cosas bien. Ya va siendo hora de que se destaque en este ambiente de burbuja que muchos creemos en la excelencia y la aplicamos en nuestro día a día.
> 
> ...




Hacer mayonesa con nuestro aceite es una prueba de valientes, :XX::XX:

Normalmente se suele utilizar girasol porque no aporta sabor, salvo el pequeño toque a vinagre o limón, según los gustos, y sirve para (no encuentro la palabra adecuada), facilitar la comestibilidad del alimento. Si añades un aceite con carácter, como el nuestro la mayonesa se convierte en otra cosa, con mucho más sabor propio, y puede ocultar los sabores de los alimentos a los que acompaña. Tengo un vecino que le encanta untada en tostadas.

El precio, pues como dices, según con quien lo compares, si comparas con unos es caro y con otros barato. Yo sólo os puedo decir que sin comparar con nadie, atendiendo sólo al producto que os lleváis a casa, es barato, aunque ya muy cerca del precio que yo considero que debería tener.

POOLred-Sistema de InformaciÃ³n de Precios en Origen del Mercado de Contado del Aceite de Oliva

Esta es una gráfica de evolución de los precios en origen del aceite, la línea verde es el virgen extra, fijáos lo que ha hecho durante 2014, y al precio actual que se encuentra, y no hemos subido el precio.
Edito: Sale la gráfica de 2015, tenéis que buscar abajo unos botoncitos amarillos que pone 'año anterior'.


----------



## fff (29 May 2015)

aritzegur dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo hice un pedido hace un par de semanas aprox.
> 
> ...



Yo he hecho el segundo pedido... porque quedo contento.
El aceite huele increible, nada que ver con otros virgen extras, que si huelen bien, este es inmejorable. De verdad.
Yo solo se que para comprar el aceite VE que venden en el carrefour con la oferta correspondiente, prefiero pagar un poco mas y estar seguro de que lo que me estoy llevando es lo que es. Y con todo lo que nos ha contado Diego, sabemos un montón de cosas y podemos entender el precio.

Como te dije si podeis mejorar un poquito mas la caja, y que los gastos de envio bajaran un poquito mas, yo haria pedidos más grandes

Saludos

---------- Post added 29-may-2015 at 08:31 ----------




Lorrain73 dijo:


> Que se considere caro o barato será comparándolo con algo (otro aceite que esté de oferta) y con la garantía que ofrezca (que sé yo de lo que está dentro de la botella).



Exacto! ...


----------



## Topongo (29 May 2015)

Bueno, ayer recibí el pedido de aceite, 
Lo primero que he de decir que la comunicación con Diego ha sido excelente con un par de dudas que tenía y que expondré aquí para que pueda comentar sobre ellas no solo por privado.

Yo desde hace bastantes años he estado comprando aceite de linares a través del extrabajo de un familiar, de la cooperativa San agustin (virgen de linarejos), un acite muy muy bueno, esa fue mi primera experiencia con acite no de super y es un acite como turbio (diego os explicará) y con un sabor muy intenso, le pregunte precisamente si su acite tenia esa turbiedad y densidad.

El acite de olivar de plata no me ha decepcionado para nada y sin duda voy a repetir, es una pena que no pueda compararlo directamente con el otro (al que ya no tengo acceso) pero diria que este es algo mejor y con un sabor excepcional (o quizás como dice diego dependa de la cosecha).

Con el que si he podido compararlo es con el seleqtia de Eroski, del que tenia una botella y que no está mal... claro no esta mal hasta que pones uno al lado del otro, este tiene mucho mas sabor e intensidad pero sin ser fuerte.

En resumen, compra recomendada, me quedo con la duda al no poder comparar esos dos aceites (el turbio, o sin filtrar y el de diego) 

Diego, quizá algun dia podríasi hacer alguna tirada del aceite sin filtrar....


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 May 2015)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Comentar que tras realizar mi pedido casi a las dos de la mañana del día 27, he recibido la caja con el aceite a las tres de la tarde del día 28, por lo que no podría estar más contento sobre la velocidad de entrega.
> 
> Comentaré cuando lleve un tiempo probándolo, que espero sea dentro de unos días.
> 
> ...


----------



## Candilejas (29 May 2015)

Yo también hice un pedido y tengo que decir que a la calidad del aceite hay que añadir el seguimiento que el propio Diego hace de los envíos para asegurarse la plena satisfacción del cliente.
El aceite tiene un sabor estupendo, es verdad que se encarece el precio final por los gastos de envío, pero supongo que es inevitable.
Con esto solo pretendo animar a Diego y a sus hermanos a seguir trabajando como hasta ahora, ofreciendo una calidad que el consumidor sabe apreciar.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 May 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno, ayer recibí el pedido de aceite,
> Lo primero que he de decir que la comunicación con Diego ha sido excelente con un par de dudas que tenía y que expondré aquí para que pueda comentar sobre ellas no solo por privado.
> 
> Yo desde hace bastantes años he estado comprando aceite de linares a través del extrabajo de un familiar, de la cooperativa San agustin (virgen de linarejos), un acite muy muy bueno, esa fue mi primera experiencia con acite no de super y es un acite como turbio (diego os explicará) y con un sabor muy intenso, le pregunte precisamente si su acite tenia esa turbiedad y densidad.
> ...



El aceite sin filtrar es más turbio, y da la sensación de más denso aunque no es así, porque lleva en suspensión pequeñas partículas del fruto (piel, hueso) y sobre todo humedad. Pensad que para extraerlo de la masa de aceitunas el aceite se centrifuga a alta velocidad, entonces la pequeña humedad que tiene son gotas minúsculas formando una especie de emulsión que es lo que le da ese aspecto turbio, como empañado, esa pátina la va perdiendo poco a poco porque se va al fondo del envase, formando unos posos que afean el producto, y sobre todo, que con el tiempo fermentan (pensad que son materia orgánica y humedad) y dan lugar a malos olores y sabores extraños en el aceite.

Por eso nosotros no envasamos sin filtrar, porque en noviembre no habría problema, pero un aceite almacenado con esos posos ahora, cuando empiece el calor, es un problema. Puede que el año que viene dejemos una partida sin filtrar ante la insistencia de algunos, pero será (si es) pequeña y para venderla la primera.

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 19:04 ----------




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Exactamente, usé paypal.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas:
> 
> ...



No hombre, no creo, Masía el Altet es un aceite de alta gama muy reconocido, además ese que comentas es un coupage de variedades, mezclando y eligiendo lo que más les interese de cada variedad, y seguro será extraordinario.


----------



## Topongo (30 May 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> El aceite sin filtrar es más turbio, y da la sensación de más denso aunque no es así, porque lleva en suspensión pequeñas partículas del fruto (piel, hueso) y sobre todo humedad. Pensad que para extraerlo de la masa de aceitunas el aceite se centrifuga a alta velocidad, entonces la pequeña humedad que tiene son gotas minúsculas formando una especie de emulsión que es lo que le da ese aspecto turbio, como empañado, esa pátina la va perdiendo poco a poco porque se va al fondo del envase, formando unos posos que afean el producto, y sobre todo, que con el tiempo fermentan (pensad que son materia orgánica y humedad) y dan lugar a malos olores y sabores extraños en el aceite.
> 
> Por eso nosotros no envasamos sin filtrar, porque en noviembre no habría problema, pero un aceite almacenado con esos posos ahora, cuando empiece el calor, es un problema. Puede que el año que viene dejemos una partida sin filtrar ante la insistencia de algunos, pero será (si es) pequeña y para venderla la primera.
> 
> ...



Aclarar que mejor aceite me ha parecido el vuestro aunque no tenga forma de compararlo, que releyendo lo que habia escrito se podia interpretar de las dos maneras.
Lo de sin filtrar pues si lo hacéis ya dirás pero yo del vuestro repetiré seguro 
Un saludo

desde topongotalk


----------



## OCALO (30 May 2015)

Opinión de capricho andaluz?

Comparativa de aceites de oliva en cuanto a calidad?
Sería de suma importancia, me gusta desayunar tostadas con aceite y tomate / jamón. No me gusta el aceite suave. Intenso.


----------



## Diego Almazán (31 May 2015)

OCALO dijo:


> Opinión de capricho andaluz?
> 
> Comparativa de aceites de oliva en cuanto a calidad?
> Sería de suma importancia, me gusta desayunar tostadas con aceite y tomate / jamón. No me gusta el aceite suave. Intenso.



Ocalo no he tenido la oportunidad de probarlo, piensa que soy un pequeño productor en un pueblecito de Jaén, no he probado todos los aceites, además, si has seguido el hilo sabes que tendría que probarlos todos, todos los años. Puedo dar nociones generales, todas las que sepa, pero no catas de marcas, además, no considero oportuno hablar mal de nadie, si fuera el caso. Además, después de haber hecho muchos cursos de cata, no dejaría de ser mi opinión personal, un panel de cata serio emite un veredicto conforme a la opinión de entre 8 y 12 catadores expertos que lo componen.

Lo que si te puedo decir, es que si te gusta ese desayuno, no lo dejes porque es sanísimo. Busca siempre un AOVE, virgen extra, y si te gusta intenso pues busca variedades como picual, cornicabra u hojiblanca por ejemplo, que suelen tener marcado carácter picante y amargo.


----------



## Eddyydde (9 Jun 2015)

Buenas:

Acabo de hacer un pedido, vamos a ver si me gusta o me resulta un poco "fuerte", no estoy acostumbrado a esta variedad de aceituna.

Yo tengo familia política en la comarca de Antequera que tienen olivos y suelo comprar el de su cooperativa.

No se si la conoceras, TORCAOLIVA, es de la variedad hojiblanca y para mi gusto está muy bueno, pero me apetecía probar otra variedad.

Ya contaré que tal.

Salu2


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Jun 2015)

Ok, cuenta todo, es lo mejor para el hilo. Si no me equivoco, una caja de 4 botellas de dos litros a Málaga, no? Ha salido hoy, espero que lo disfrutes.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Jun 2015)

Os dejo este artículo, Pasión por los olivares | Economía | EL PA

Yo he leído el libro al que hace referencia, y sobre todo resulta interesante conocer la gran expansión del cultivo del olivo por todo el mundo, y la creciente demanda global de aceite de oliva virgen extra, como consecuencia de la preocupación cada vez mayor por lo que comemos, además claro de que cada vez aparecen más científicos que avalan sus bondades para nuestro cuerpo. 
Están plantando olivos por todo el globo, y es una oportunidad muy grande para nosotros, para todos, porque demandarán profesionales del sector en muchos sitios, agricultores especializados, maestros de almazara, productos relacionados, y como siempre, nos estamos quedando atrás, porque siendo los mejores en esto a veces ni siquiera sabemos por qué.


----------



## Enterao (11 Jun 2015)

una pregunta para los exprtos del aceite. es posible que algunos aceites los rebajen con agua ?ya ya se que el agua y el aceite no se mezclan normalmente pero por algun proceso...y luego salta en la sarten...


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Jun 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> una pregunta para los exprtos del aceite. es posible que algunos aceites los rebajen con agua ?ya ya se que el agua y el aceite no se mezclan normalmente pero por algun proceso...y luego salta en la sarten...



No, es imposible. En la sartén salta la humedad de los alimentos. 

El agua es barata, claro, pero para rebajar un aceite de oliva y abaratarlo, o ganar más, es más sencillo mezclarlo con otros aceites más baratos, que hay a montones, girasol, palma, colza refinados,


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (12 Jun 2015)

Por que el aceite de oliva virgen extra de mercadona tiene un sabor picante al final?

Mala calidad quizá?


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Jun 2015)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Por que el aceite de oliva virgen extra de mercadona tiene un sabor picante al final?
> 
> Mala calidad quizá?



Ya se que son muchos comentarios, pero deberías leerte el hilo entero. El virgen extra es un zumo que debe por tanto parecerse al fruto del que procede, en este caso la aceituna. Y la aceituna pica, depende de la variedad, porque es cierto que no todas, pero pica, de hecho, en los atributos positivos durante la cata, tanto el picante como el amargo son considerados como tales y si aparecen estos atributos en un virgen extra es positivo, otra cosa es que estén desequilibrados, o que a tí personalmente no te guste. 

Un saludo, y anímate a leerlo entero.


----------



## Solve polluti (12 Jun 2015)

Solo jn apunte, lo que sale de la aceituna es un aceite, no un zumo. Para el que no sepa la diferencia puede probar a beberae hn vasazo de aove pa desayunar y a freir una chuleta en zumo de maracuya, que seguro que asi sspabila


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Jun 2015)

Solve polluti dijo:


> Solo jn apunte, lo que sale de la aceituna es un aceite, no un zumo. Para el que no sepa la diferencia puede probar a beberae hn vasazo de aove pa desayunar y a freir una chuleta en zumo de maracuya, que seguro que asi sspabila
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



La aceituna es un fruto, una drupa en concreto, y al exprimirla sale su zumo, aceite de oliva virgen. El uso que se le de luego ya es cuestión de cada uno, hay quien lo usa para freir y hay también quien lo bebe en crudo, no un vaso, pero se bebe. 
Y para cocinar también se usan zumos de otras frutas, no es excluyente, es simplemente para dar a entender que todo aquel *aceite de oliva virgen *sale directamente de la aceituna.


----------



## dav_vader (13 Jun 2015)

Correcto Diego. Un ejemplo de cocinar con zumo son los ceviches. El pescado crudo se cocina con zumo de Lima en crudo. Existe reacción química y las proteínas se desnaturalizan de forma parecida a la fritura en aceite. Otro ejemplo serían los boquerones en vinagre.


----------



## Solve polluti (13 Jun 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> La aceituna es un fruto, una drupa en concreto, y al exprimirla sale su zumo, aceite de oliva virgen. El uso que se le de luego ya es cuestión de cada uno, hay quien lo usa para freir y hay también quien lo bebe en crudo, no un vaso, pero se bebe.
> 
> Y para cocinar también se usan zumos de otras frutas, no es excluyente, es simplemente para dar a entender que todo aquel *aceite de oliva virgen *sale directamente de la aceituna.




Una pregunta. Si te pongo en un vaso un "aceite" de una fruta, y en otro, un zumo de una fruta, por lo que veo no sabrias diferenciarlos, o si? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Jun 2015)

Solve polluti dijo:


> Una pregunta. Si te pongo en un vaso un "aceite" de una fruta, y en otro, un zumo de una fruta, por lo que veo no sabrias diferenciarlos, o si?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mira tío, yo no he hecho el hilo para discutir porque a tí no te parezca que al exprimir la aceituna, se obtenga su zumo, que es el aceite virgen. El hilo lo hice para poner en valor un alimento nuestro del que mucha gente conoce muy poco, para compartir preguntas, para poner artículos o incluso recetas. 

Hay muy pocas frutas oleaginosas, la aceituna es una de ellas, el aguacate creo que es otra, y al exprimirlas se extrae su zumo, las características del zumo en cuestión es otra historia. Al exprimir fruta se obtiene zumo, punto. 

Tu argumentación de que si no se puede beber un vaso o sí, es estúpida hasta el punto de que, sin irnos a frutas exóticas o incluso venenosas, algo tan asumido por todos como el zumo de limón, obtenido de exprimirlos, podría no ser zumo según tú, porque hay gente que no se bebería un vaso. Por la misma regla de tres, la coca-cola sería un zumo porque si se puede uno beber un vaso. En la misma argumentación esgrimes que es aceite aquello con lo que se fríe, por tanto, la manteca de cerdo, la grasa de ballena o la mantequilla de cacahuete son aceites porque hay quienes fríen con ellos.


----------



## Solve polluti (14 Jun 2015)

Lo de que al exprimir una fruta se obtiene zumo lo dices tu, el zumo es una disolucion acuosa y el aceite tiene poco de acuoso. 
Lo que me jode en el fondo es que la expresion zumo de aceituna es un esnobismo que alguien puso de moda para evitar decir aceite, cuando es evidente la existencia de clarisimos vinculos entre la palabra "aceite" y la palabra "aceituna" ( o entre oil y oliva). El padre de todos los aceites, el mas grande, hasta el punto de dar nombre al compuesto, es el de oliva o aceituna. Si fuese un zumo no llamariamos aceites a las grasas que estan en fase liquida a temperatura ambiente, las llamariamos de otra manera, asi que fijate tu si es un aceite y no un zumo cuando de el se ha generado dicha palabra. de todos modos no pretendia en ningun momento distorsionar el hilo (se aprende mucho en el) sino hacer un alegato contra la neolengua que trata de borrar el papel del aceite de oliva como aceite en mayusculas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 14-jun-2015 at 08:14 ----------

Pero vamos, disculpa si te ha mosqueado lo que dije, es mi opinion, y bastante fundamentada, pero solo eso. Me pasa con bastantes nuevos "terminos" de uso en gastronomia que me enervan je je, pero eso es otro tema


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Jun 2015)

Estoy contigo en que la palabra aceite no debería haberse utilizado para otra cosa que no sea el líquido (por no usar zumo) que se obtiene de la aceituna, pues está claro de donde deriva, ambas del árabe y la oliva del oleum latino. Pero por desgracia no ha sido así, no sólo dan nombre a los derivados pasados por refinería de infinidad de semillas, sino que además la utilizamos para nombrar lubricantes de motor, derivados del petróleo.
Total, que la palabra aceite se ha despestrigiado, por todos, y en el caso que nos ocupa, el del aceite de oliva, lo hay a secas, virgen, virgen extra, de orujo de oliva, de oliva suave, e intenso. En fin, un lío, así que es posible que algún defensor del virgen extra pensase en la palabra zumo para hacer asociar al personal al aceite de oliva virgen (en cualquiera de sus categorías) con el zumo, al tratarse de exprimir esa fruta. Por eso a mi no me parece mal, aunque es cierto que nos vemos invadidos por términos raros, yo asistí el otro día a un 'showcooking' (espero que se escriba así) del que colgué algún vídeo, y tampoco me gusta el término.

https://www.facebook.com/olivardeplata/videos/vb.352939034775245/803647576371053/?type=2&theater


----------



## Solve polluti (14 Jun 2015)

En el fondo estamos muy de acuerdo, a unos 20.000 km de ths olivos, yo soy un firme defensir del buen aceite, y lk mismo que en sTe hilo he desvariado si re fraccio es liquidas y eso, soy un firme defensor del aove y del trabajo que hay detrAs, porque se abusa tambien mucho de la palabra virgen o de la pLabra oliva.... Bay mhcho pirata en em gremio, ya sabes..
Saludos



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autsaider (14 Jun 2015)

¿Existe algún aparato para extraer aceite en casa?

Pongamos que yo quiero extraer aceite de semillas de lino, sésamo, etc. ¿Hay algún aparato casero que lo haga?


----------



## Luizmi (15 Jun 2015)

Buenas Diego,
Ayer compré aceitunas con distintos aliños en un mercadillo artesanal, el caso es que preguntandole sobre los aliños me dijo la vendedora que a las aceitunas les quitan el amargor con sosa caustica, me quede un poco así..., 
Es sano el que las preparen con sosa?, Consideras las aceitunas aliñadas un producto 100% sano?, de quedar alguna duda, hay otras formas de prepararlas?


Gracias


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Jun 2015)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Existe algún aparato para extraer aceite en casa?
> 
> Pongamos que yo quiero extraer aceite de semillas de lino, sésamo, etc. ¿Hay algún aparato casero que lo haga?



Tico, para extraer aceite 'de verdad', del que proviene de aceitunas, podrías fabricarte algún tipo de artilugio casero, de hecho los venden muy sencillos pero para muy poca cantidad, por ejemplo 15 o 20 kilos de aceitunas, o 100. Consistiría básicamente en algo para triturarlas, un molino, y una prensa casera para exprimir la pulpa. 

Minialmazara para hacer aceite de oliva casero

Este te serviría por ejemplo.

Pero para los 'aceites' de semillas, ya es otra historia. Y es que aunque se llamen igual no son lo mismo, la mayoría de los aceites de semillas que conocemos se extraen por procedimientos químicos, porque contienen grasas las pipas por ejemplo, pero no podrías extraerlas simplemente por presión. ¿Como lo hacen? Normalmente se trituran las pastas y se someten a disolventes orgánicos, el hexano es el más usado, el hexano disuelve la grasa contenida en esas semillas pero claro, luego hay que eliminar el disolvente, por tanto, esa mezcla obtenida es llevada a refinería, donde por medio de más procedimientos químicos se separa el disolvente del aceite en cuestión, a la par que se limpia y se prepara para consumo humano, pero claro, nada que ver con el aceite virgen exprimido de las aceitunas.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2015 at 17:29 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> Buenas Diego,
> Ayer compré aceitunas con distintos aliños en un mercadillo artesanal, el caso es que preguntandole sobre los aliños me dijo la vendedora que a las aceitunas les quitan el amargor con sosa caustica, me quede un poco así...,
> Es sano el que las preparen con sosa?, Consideras las aceitunas aliñadas un producto 100% sano?, de quedar alguna duda, hay otras formas de prepararlas?
> 
> ...



Si Luizmi, eso se llama 'cocido' y se hace con todas las aceitunas que no se rompen o rajan, es decir, que consumes enteras digamos. Te explico, la aceituna es amarga y picante (según variedades más o menos), por eso siempre digo que un buen virgen extra suele amargar y picar en cierta medida. Vale, cuando se suelen recoger las aceitunas de mesa en verde sobre todo, ese amargo y picante es mayor. Para eliminarlo hay dos fórmulas, con la aceituna entera, sin partirla o rajarla, se hace con sosa y se hace principalmente para que dure más tiempo, no pasa nada (vamos que yo sepa) se venden y se consumen con normalidad. Se puede hacer sin sosa rajando o machacando las aceitunas, para facilitar que pierdan ese amargor, se cambian varias veces de agua y luego se aliñan normalmente con sal, ajo y romero, pero las hierbas varían según el gusto. Te dejo un enlace a mi blog más detallado de cómo hacerlo.
Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » CÃ³mo aliÃ±ar aceitunas. Nivel principiantes.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Jun 2015)

Tenemos la experiencia de las pequeñas sesiones de cata con la gente que viene por aquí, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Catas para grupos y hemos pensado que podía ser interesante, llevarlas a otros sitios. El caso es que es difícil pero podría funcionar, así que si alguno estáis interesado en organizar algo así, me pongo a vuestra disposición. Tendría que ser algún forero que quiera una actividad pues para una organización social, o que pertenezca a algún ayuntamiento, o a una asociación de vecinos, de amigos de la cocina, o algo por el estilo.
Necesitaría un lugar grandote, un aula o algo así, porque está claro que para tres no lo vamos a organizar, una cosa para 20 o 25 personas, enmarcada ya os digo dentro de alguna semana festiva, o bien una feria de algo. 
Por el tema del coste no os preocupéis, eso se podría hacer para promocionar nuestro aove sin mucho coste, la gasolina y poco más, (un alojamiento no estaría demás) si les pediría a los asistentes, con algo de gracia, que nos compren algo, en fin, a ver qué os parece la idea y si podemos llevarla a cabo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Jun 2015)

Es un olivo pequeño, naciendo del hueso. Normalmente los olivos los reproducimos por otros métodos, hoy en día por nebulización en viveros. Es muy raro que un hueso nazca, porque por semilla el olivo se reproduce mal. Estos olivos además son más pequeños en todo, fruto y hoja, los llamamos acebuches, y hay quienes los usan para macetas, en bonsais. 
Si a alguno os gustan los bonsais, ya sabeis donde podéis conseguir uno.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Jun 2015)

https://www.trustivity.es/tienda.olivardeplata.com-opiniones

Me consta que hay foreros que emiten su opinión de nuestro aceite a través de la web que os he dejado antes, quiero darles las gracias, porque es una publicidad boca a boca impagable. Y animarlos, aunque igual es abusar, a que además de allí (que es muy cómodo porque les preguntan directamente) lo hagan también por aquí, y así debatimos y animamos el hilo. Gracias.


----------



## Matt88 (30 Jun 2015)

Venga va!!!
Llevo como 3 o 4 pedidos de Olivar de Plata.
Excelente aceite. Lo usamos para todo, ensaladas, tostadas, guisos, fritangas. No quiero ya nada q no sea AVOE. Pero cuando compramos en el super es cuando te das cuenta de la diferencia! Sobre todo con las tostadas. Ni comparación.
Excelente atención del señor Almazan.
Sería estupendo bajar costes de envío.
Hago campaña entre companeros de curro para abaratar costes y la mayoría repiten.
Voy a hacer un pedido ahora mismo.

(*)Cuentanos más sobre los bonsais


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Jul 2015)

Matt88 dijo:


> Venga va!!!
> Llevo como 3 o 4 pedidos de Olivar de Plata.
> Excelente aceite. Lo usamos para todo, ensaladas, tostadas, guisos, fritangas. No quiero ya nada q no sea AVOE. Pero cuando compramos en el super es cuando te das cuenta de la diferencia! Sobre todo con las tostadas. Ni comparación.
> Excelente atención del señor Almazan.
> ...



Me has sacado una sonrisa con lo de señor Almazán, con Diego sobra. Los costes de envío son los que me ponen, a mi también me gustaría que fuesen más baratos, pero también es verdad que por un lado dan un servicio excelente, y normalmente son envíos pesados. Y sigue con tu campaña entre compañeros, te lo agradezco.

De los bonsais yo no se nada, lo único que se es que ese tipo de olivo, nacido del hueso de la aceituna, tiene un porte más pequeño, con hojas y aceitunas con un tamaño inferior a lo normal, y eso lo aprovechan quienes gustan del cultivo y cuidado de bonsais para tener olivos bonsais, pero supongo que el cuidado irá mucho más lejos que sólo coger ese arbolito.

Por cierto, supongo que con las diferencias típicas de cada lugar, estaréis todos pasando un calor insoportable. Aquí ahora mismo hay 45ºC y anoche a las 0:30 la estación meteorológica que tengo en casa marcaba 29,6ºC. De seguir así con estas temperaturas tan elevadas, el olivo se defenderá generando polifenoles, que le sirven de protección a sus células, y luego estos pasarán al aceite, por tanto un aceite sanísimo y antioxidante, pero ya sabéis que los polifenoles son los responsables del amargo y el picante en el aove, esperemos que luego en la almazara el maestro sea capaz de modularlos para obtener un gran virgen extra muy equilibrado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Jul 2015)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> No hemos tenido tanto tiempo en casa para estar en la cocina ... pues tuvimos una ola de calor que invitaba a estar siempre en playa/río y comidas frías .
> 
> Ahora por fín hemos enganchado unos días más acogedores y hemos podido probar el aceite con varios platos, saborearlo un poco más ... y lo cierto es que tal como se viene comentando, la diferencia de sabor respecto a lo habitual o "de hiper" se nota claramente ... si bien, a mi paladar se me antoja muy suave; por alguna razón esperaba un sabor más fuerte pero es todo lo contrario.
> 
> ...



En un virgen extra de cosecha, sin más, hay ciertos aspectos que son digamos generales, se presentan en todas las campañas, pero hay matices que si dependen del año. Algo que es apreciable sin ser demasiado experto catador es que en años de mucha pluviometría, favorables para el cultivo, los aceites suelen ser más 'tranquilos', más amables si vale esa expresión, suelen tener más volátiles frutales y demás. En años muy calurosos y secos, como el que estamos atravesando los aceites tienen más carácter, más intensidad porque el olivo se protege con los polifenoles, que son los responsables del amargo y el picante. Luego, como dices, la zona, el clima, la variedad, dan sus notas anuales a cada aove, pero eso normalmente no cambia en casos como el nuestro, donde los olivos son los mismos año a año, y permanecen en las mismas parcelas. Si que cambia cuando es un envasador que compra a distintos proveedores de distintos lugares.

Respecto a las opiniones, pues bueno, en general cualquier cosa que se diga a nuestro favor es de agradecer, pues no nos publicitamos (porque no podemos permitírnoslo), está claro que lo mejor son opiniones de gente cercana, pero trustivity hace un poco esa función. Con que hables bien a tu círculo cercano a mi me sobra, y te lo agradezco.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Jul 2015)

No se si os gustarán las alcaparras, aquí las solemos echar en vinagre y las ponemos para acompañar cocidos o potajes, el caso es que hoy en el campo nos hemos encontrado unas matas silvestres de alcaparra y las hemos recolectado.







Aqui teneis a mis hermanos distraidos mientras les hacía una foto, y aquí a continuación la cosecha, jeje, poca pero menos es nada. 







Normalmente, aun estando en nuestra finca, estas matas hay quien las tiene controladas y no las probamos nunca, este año por lo que sea se le ha pasado al hombre, y las hemos cogido nosotros, hay otras pocas fotos en el facebook, por si queréis verlas.

https://www.facebook.com/olivardeplata


----------



## alber (14 Jul 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No se si os gustarán las alcaparras, aquí las solemos echar en vinagre y las ponemos para acompañar cocidos o potajes, el caso es que hoy en el campo nos hemos encontrado unas matas silvestres de alcaparra y las hemos recolectado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manjar de dioses. No conozco mejor tapa para una cerveza que un buen puñado de alcaparras (o alcaparrones, según zona). Y sí, al igual que los espárragos silvestres, hay quien se sabe los lugares donde crecen como la palma de la mano.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Jul 2015)

alber dijo:


> Manjar de dioses. No conozco mejor tapa para una cerveza que un buen puñado de alcaparras (o alcaparrones, según zona). Y sí, al igual que los espárragos silvestres, hay quien se sabe los lugares donde crecen como la palma de la mano.



La verdad es que no los he probado con la cerveza, si que me gustan para acompañar las comidas de legumbres. Como te digo, no es que nos encontrásemos las matas de alcaparra, están en nuestra linde y sabemos que están ahí, lo que ocurre es que hay quienes están pendientes a recogerlas en cuanto pueden, y normalmente no las probamos.


----------



## Judgement day (22 Jul 2015)

Hola Diego,

Varias cosas quería comentarte:

- Acabo de hacer un pedido en la web. Se me acabó hace dos días el pedido que hice de la coseña 13/14 y hoy para salir del paso he comprado una botella de 500 ml de aceite virgen extra BIO de una conocida cadena alemana de supermercados que empieza por L y acaba en L o Que desilusión al compararlo con el vuestro, he probado una cucharadita y lo he encontrado muy corto de olor y sabor; acto seguido he probado una cucharadita de Olivar de Plata de una aceitera que aún tiene un poco y, ¡qué diferencia! A pesar de que ya ha transcurrido un año y medio desde que hice el pedido, aún conserva esa frutalidad y un aroma mucho más intenso que el que he comprado hoy. Así que dicho y hecho, he cursado un nuevo pedido.

- Una pequeña decepción el hecho de que he convertido los puntos que tenía en un vale de 2 € y al aplicarlo me dice que está caducado. Por un lado tendriáis que avisar de que los puntos caducan y por otro, si ya están caducados, no tiene sentido que permita convertirlos en vale. Tampoco le veo mucho sentido a que los puntos caduquen. Si hago un pedido grande y me dura más de un año...¿por qué tengo que vovler a pedir antes de un año para que no se me caduquen los puntos? Dicho sea todo con espíritu constructivo.

- En la web, en el apartado de cata, sale mencionada repetidas veces la palabra "flavor" : Tal palabra no existe en español, sí en inglés y siginifica sabor, aroma. Sería de agradecer que la sustituyerais.

- Cito estas palabras tuyas: "Pero para los 'aceites' de semillas, ya es otra historia. Y es que aunque se llamen igual no son lo mismo, la mayoría de los aceites de semillas que conocemos se extraen por procedimientos químicos, porque contienen grasas las pipas por ejemplo, pero no podrías extraerlas simplemente por presión. ¿Como lo hacen? Normalmente se trituran las pastas y se someten a disolventes orgánicos, el hexano es el más usado, el hexano disuelve la grasa contenida en esas semillas pero claro, luego hay que eliminar el disolvente, por tanto, esa mezcla obtenida es llevada a refinería, donde por medio de más procedimientos químicos se separa el disolvente del aceite en cuestión, a la par que se limpia y se prepara para consumo humano, pero claro, nada que ver con el aceite virgen exprimido de las aceitunas." 
Yo tengo aceite virgen ecológico de girasol y aceite virgen ecológico de sésamo, (como aficionado a la cocina oriental, el aceite de oliva virgen no es el más indicado por su fuerte aroma y sabor y preciso de aceites más suaves). Deliciosos ambos, nada que ver con el típico aceite de girasol refinado, un aroma y sabor como si estuvieras comiendo pipas Lo msimo el de sésamo, así que debe existir una manera de extraer aceite de semillas de modo natural sin disolventes...Me consta que también hay aceites virgenes ecológicos de lino, cánamo, etc.

Nada más, espero con ansia el pedido para probar la cosecha 14/15. Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (22 Jul 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> .
> 
> Por cierto, supongo que con las diferencias típicas de cada lugar, estaréis todos pasando un calor insoportable. Aquí ahora mismo hay 45ºC y anoche a las 0:30 la estación meteorológica que tengo en casa marcaba 29,6ºC. De seguir así con estas temperaturas tan elevadas, el olivo se defenderá generando polifenoles, que le sirven de protección a sus células, y luego estos pasarán al aceite, por tanto un aceite sanísimo y antioxidante, pero ya sabéis que los polifenoles son los responsables del amargo y el picante en el aove, esperemos que luego en la almazara el maestro sea capaz de modularlos para obtener un gran virgen extra muy equilibrado.



El aceite que haya padecido estos calores cuando se comercializa?


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Jul 2015)

Judgement day dijo:


> Hola Diego,
> 
> Varias cosas quería comentarte:
> 
> ...



Bueno, primero gracias por el pedazo de comentario, así gusta esto, con sustancia. Que haya diferencia con el del super es lo más normal del mundo, porque entre otras cosas los aceites del super (me refiero a los vírgenes, de los de oliva a secas ya ni hablamos) suelen ser más bien planitos, suavecitos, independiente de la cosecha que sean, por qué? Pues la respuesta más lógica que se me ocurre es que según el ministerio en este país tomamos por cabeza al año sobre 13 litros de aceite de oliva de todos en global, de esos sólo 2 y pico son de virgen extra, y el resto de oliva a secas, el de oliva a secas, bien sabes que es en un ochenta y tantos por ciento refinado, por tanto muy plano, sin apenas sabor, y la gente está acostumbrada a que eso (esa aberración) sea el aceite de oliva que conocemos todos, y por eso creo que aún en los vírgenes esta gente busca que no sean muy intensos. Otra explicación es que mezclen de varias campañas, para abaratar, y claro, como bien dices, los aceites más maduros, más antiguos, suelen tener menos sabor y olor, se han apagado ya, aunque eso también depende mucho del año.

Los puntos ha sido un error tuyo, y te explico, no caducan mientras no los valides, no conozco muy bien el mecanismo porque el informático para estos temas es mi hermano, pero tengo oído de él que mientras no validas los puntos son tuyos siempre, cuando los validas ya si tienes que pedir en un intervalo de tiempo. Supongo que los validarías cuando hiciste el pedido, por eso te han caducado. Lo siento.

El flavor es muy usado en cata, por lo menos por los profesores que he tenido, no tenía ni idea de que no existía en español la palabra, precisamente la usan para englobar sabor y olor a la vez, en conjunto. Ya sabes que muchas veces para parecer más modernos hay quienes usan términos anglosajones, igual es eso, yo no tenía ni idea, lo usé en la web porque me lo enseñaron así.

Y lo de los aceites de semillas, supongo que habrá de todo, como en la viña del señor, a mi lo que me consta para digamos su uso comercial masivo son refinados extraídos por disolventes, ahora que todos en general nos preocupamos bastante más por lo que comemos (y que no nos fiamos mucho de que los gobernantes lo hagan) pues habrá quienes hayan buscado otros sistemas de extracción más naturales para esos aceites. Aún así preferiría que esos se llamasen de otra forma, y aceite se quedara para lo que sale de la aceituna, pero ese es otro debate. Un saludo.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2015 at 21:14 ----------




Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> El aceite que haya padecido estos calores cuando se comercializa?



Hasta que no llegue la recolección y molturemos no sabemos con certeza la cosecha que vamos a obtener, pero ten por seguro que estos calores aparecerán, otra cosa es que sea bueno o malo. Por lo pronto estamos a carreras regando para que el olivo note el estrés hídrico lo menos posible.

La fecha exacta no te la puedo decir, pues la maduración de la aceituna varía según años, lo normal es que madure sobre mediados de noviembre, y tengamos Olivar de Plata 15/16 (de estos calores) sobre primeros de diciembre.


----------



## Judgement day (27 Jul 2015)

_Bueno, primero gracias por el pedazo de comentario, así gusta esto, con sustancia. Que haya diferencia con el del super es lo más normal del mundo, porque entre otras cosas los aceites del super (me refiero a los vírgenes, de los de oliva a secas ya ni hablamos) suelen ser más bien planitos, suavecitos, independiente de la cosecha que sean, por qué? Pues la respuesta más lógica que se me ocurre es que según el ministerio en este país tomamos por cabeza al año sobre 13 litros de aceite de oliva de todos en global, de esos sólo 2 y pico son de virgen extra, y el resto de oliva a secas, el de oliva a secas, bien sabes que es en un ochenta y tantos por ciento refinado, por tanto muy plano, sin apenas sabor, y la gente está acostumbrada a que eso (esa aberración) sea el aceite de oliva que conocemos todos, y por eso creo que aún en los vírgenes esta gente busca que no sean muy intensos. Otra explicación es que mezclen de varias campañas, para abaratar, y claro, como bien dices, los aceites más maduros, más antiguos, suelen tener menos sabor y olor, se han apagado ya, aunque eso también depende mucho del año.

Los puntos ha sido un error tuyo, y te explico, no caducan mientras no los valides, no conozco muy bien el mecanismo porque el informático para estos temas es mi hermano, pero tengo oído de él que mientras no validas los puntos son tuyos siempre, cuando los validas ya si tienes que pedir en un intervalo de tiempo. Supongo que los validarías cuando hiciste el pedido, por eso te han caducado. Lo siento.

El flavor es muy usado en cata, por lo menos por los profesores que he tenido, no tenía ni idea de que no existía en español la palabra, precisamente la usan para englobar sabor y olor a la vez, en conjunto. Ya sabes que muchas veces para parecer más modernos hay quienes usan términos anglosajones, igual es eso, yo no tenía ni idea, lo usé en la web porque me lo enseñaron así.

Y lo de los aceites de semillas, supongo que habrá de todo, como en la viña del señor, a mi lo que me consta para digamos su uso comercial masivo son refinados extraídos por disolventes, ahora que todos en general nos preocupamos bastante más por lo que comemos (y que no nos fiamos mucho de que los gobernantes lo hagan) pues habrá quienes hayan buscado otros sistemas de extracción más naturales para esos aceites. Aún así preferiría que esos se llamasen de otra forma, y aceite se quedara para lo que sale de la aceituna, pero ese es otro debate. Un saludo._

Bueno Diego, ya me llegó hace unos días el pedido, sorprendido gratamente por la celeridad. En cuanto al aceite, como tú ya comentaste en su momento creo recordar, es claramente distinto a la cosecha 13-14, menos afrutado y aromático y más picante y amargo, peeero... mucho mejor que casi cualquier aceite comercial virgen extra que podamos comprar por ahí (ni ecológico siquiera como ya te dije). Aroma y sabor a ACEITE con mayúsculas, no esas mezclas semi-insípidas que venden.

Lo del vale, lo siento pero no lo entiendo, debo estar espesillo::. Yo convertí los puntos a la hora de hacer el pedido y acto seguido lo apliqué en el mismo y me dijo que estaba caducado y no lo pude usar. Si consulto mis vales me indica que hay un vale creado el 22/7/15 y válido del 28/12/13 al 28/12/14 y estado "para usar"...no le veo sentido. Si no lo puedo usar ya ¿para qué me deja crearlo? y ¿por qué me dice "para usar" si realmente no puedo? Siento ser pesado con esto, no es ya por los 2 €, es porque me desconcierta.

Respecto a los aceites virgenes (o no) de semillas, ¿cómo propondrías llamarles? Porque "zumo" al igual que a otro forero a mí no me acaba de gustar mucho::. Creo que no queda más remedio que llamarlos así, que de hecho es la segunda acepción que da la RAE a la palabra: "2. m. Líquido graso que se obtiene de otros frutos o semillas, como cacahuetes, algodón, soja, nueces, almendras, linaza, coco, etc., y de algunos animales, como la ballena, foca, bacalao, etc." Yo para los animales sí que usaría siempre grasa y nunca aceite, por más que el "aceite de hígado de bacalao" sea de uso común. Un saludo.


----------



## JoseII (28 Jul 2015)

El calor de Julio ha hecho que la aceituna se caiga.
Sera una cosecha pesima...agarraos los machos


----------



## Judgement day (28 Jul 2015)

Noticia muy grave a mi entender, comentemos...

Ecologistas alertan de la liberación de moscas modificadas genéticamente


----------



## Deibis (28 Jul 2015)

Lo probaría pero supongo que a Alemania no enviáis no?


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Jul 2015)

Judgement day dijo:


> Noticia muy grave a mi entender, comentemos...
> 
> Ecologistas alertan de la liberación de moscas modificadas genéticamente



Lo del vale lo consultaré con mi hermano, a ver qué opina él, que es quien se encarga de eso, y así vamos a lo seguro.

Respecto de la mosca del olivo modificada genéticamente mi opinión es clara, yo prefiero las cosas lo más natural posibles, por eso hacemos nuestro aceite así, de modificaciones genéticas no se mucho, la verdad, y no se tampoco cuales podrían ser sus consecuencias. De la mosca del olivo se que es una plaga del olivar molesta, que generalmente se controla con insecticidas aunque nosotros no lo hagamos, y normalmente no provoca daños excesivos, aunque es cierto que si en una finca aparece un ataque de mosca grande, produce daños graves porque afecta mucho a la calidad de los aceites. Es un insecto que pica el fruto, por esta época, un poco antes quizás, y las larvas del mismo se desarrollan dentro de la aceituna, no salen hasta primavera, con lo que en recolección están dentro de la aceituna, evidentemente estropean el fruto y llegado el caso, ante una plaga grande, estropean también el zumo de este, es decir el aceite, que claro, ya no es virgen extra y por tanto hay una pérdida de calidad que acaba repercutiendo en el bolsillo del agricultor.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2015 at 19:15 ----------




Deibis dijo:


> Lo probaría pero supongo que a Alemania no enviáis no?



No hemos enviado fuera Deibis, porque cuando conocéis el precio del envío no suele gustaros, y no llega a materializarse el pedido. Es una pena pero enviar una caja por ahí fuera es caro, mucho diría yo, supongo que por el peso. Para que te hagas una idea enviar una caja de 15 litros que no llega a sesenta euros su precio, puede valer casi lo mismo el envío a Alemania. De todas formas si quieres consulto y te lo digo exacto, si me dices donde habría que enviarlo.


----------



## Judgement day (29 Jul 2015)

Diego Almazán;14714100[I dijo:


> ]_Lo del vale lo consultaré con mi hermano, a ver qué opina él, que es quien se encarga de eso, y así vamos a lo seguro.
> 
> Respecto de la mosca del olivo modificada genéticamente mi opinión es clara, yo prefiero las cosas lo más natural posibles, por eso hacemos nuestro aceite así, de modificaciones genéticas no se mucho, la verdad, y no se tampoco cuales podrían ser sus consecuencias. De la mosca del olivo se que es una plaga del olivar molesta, que generalmente se controla con insecticidas aunque nosotros no lo hagamos, y normalmente no provoca daños excesivos, aunque es cierto que si en una finca aparece un ataque de mosca grande, produce daños graves porque afecta mucho a la calidad de los aceites. Es un insecto que pica el fruto, por esta época, un poco antes quizás, y las larvas del mismo se desarrollan dentro de la aceituna, no salen hasta primavera, con lo que en recolección están dentro de la aceituna, evidentemente estropean el fruto y llegado el caso, ante una plaga grande, estropean también el zumo de este, es decir el aceite, que claro, ya no es virgen extra y por tanto hay una pérdida de calidad que acaba repercutiendo en el bolsillo del agricultor._[/I]
> 
> ...


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Jul 2015)

Judgement day dijo:


> Diego Almazán;14714100[I dijo:
> 
> 
> > ]_Lo del vale lo consultaré con mi hermano, a ver qué opina él, que es quien se encarga de eso, y así vamos a lo seguro.
> ...


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Sep 2015)

Hemos incorporado un nuevo envase a nuestro catálogo, y quiero que lo conozcáis porque estáis muchos foreros que nos habéis comprado, y esto es interesante.

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Nuevo envase.







Mantenemos el mismo precio que el envase de pet (que sigue estando para aquellos que no quieran cambiar) pero añadimos más calidad al producto, porque el nuevo envase es mejor para conservar todo lo bueno de Olivar de Plata. No lo quiero repetir todo otra vez, así que os animo a leer el blog.

Y aquí os dejo la dirección de la tienda, para aquellos que os fiáis ya de mi a estas alturas y vais directos al producto, BAG IN BOX 5L - Olivar de Plata



Y otra cosa, quiero pediros a los que os animéis a probar el bag in box que contéis por aquí qué tal todo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Sep 2015)

Olivar de Plata, bag in box nuevo - YouTube

Edito, nada, no logro poner la puta ventanita


----------



## Diek (9 Sep 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Edito, nada, no logro poner la puta ventanita




Olivar de Plata, bag in box nuevo - YouTube

Te lo arreglo, la verdad es que tiene buena pinta ese nuevo formato, igual me animo a hacer un pedido!


----------



## energia01 (9 Sep 2015)

los portes.....que pena¡¡


----------



## Matt88 (10 Sep 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Hemos incorporado un nuevo envase a nuestro catálogo, y quiero que lo conozcáis porque estáis muchos foreros que nos habéis comprado, y esto es interesante.
> 
> Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Nuevo envase.
> 
> ...




Diego, muy buena idea la del envase bag in box . Yo ya lo consumo para vino joven de crianza y es un auténtico adelanto en conservación en comodidad y en limpieza. Enhorabuena por vuestro continua renovación.


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Sep 2015)

Diek dijo:


> Olivar de Plata, bag in box nuevo - YouTube
> 
> Te lo arreglo, la verdad es que tiene buena pinta ese nuevo formato, igual me animo a hacer un pedido!



Muchas gracias, miré en varios hilos para aprender cómo pero no lo conseguía.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 20:30 ----------




energia01 dijo:


> los portes.....que pena¡¡



energia, si te das cuenta, los portes suben conforme sube el peso, pero no proporcionalmente, así, enviar dos bag in box cuesta sólo un euro y pico más que enviar uno solo, y tres lo mismo que dos.
Al final, la caja de 15 litros en tres garrafas cuesta igual que tres bag in box de 5 litros. Ten en cuenta que pesa, que no es un paquetito, que además es aceite, lleva un seguro por si pasara algo, y te lo entregan al día siguiente, y es la tarifa que me tienen, yo ahí no gano nada, salvo la seguridad que me da esta gente, MRW, y a vosotros también.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 20:34 ----------




Matt88 dijo:


> Diego, muy buena idea la del envase bag in box . Yo ya lo consumo para vino joven de crianza y es un auténtico adelanto en conservación en comodidad y en limpieza. Enhorabuena por vuestro continua renovación.



Gracias Matt, la verdad es que en vino está extendido este formato, no mucho pero si se ve a menudo. En aceite apenas nadie lo usa, lo escogimos porque para un buen virgen extra, el que no le de la luz y tampoco entre aire en el envase es genial, porque permite conservar el aceite con todas sus propiedades mucho más tiempo.
Una cosa que pasa a menudo con los aceites, es que los abres y huelen bien (no todos, hay que decirlo) pero la gente, por comodidad suele incluso dejarlos destapados y cerca de la cocina, del fuego, con la temperatura y abierto el aceite libera el aroma, los volátiles responsables de su aroma, y acaba por no oler a nada, porque claro, esos no son infinitos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Sep 2015)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> @Diego
> 
> Disculpa pero no he estado atento al tema últimamente: ¿ Los nuevos envases son ya de la nueva cosecha ? En caso afirmativo ¿ ha salido un aceite más fuerte que el anterior ?



No seiyuro, no. Es un envase nuevo pero el aceite sigue siendo cosecha 14/15, aún falta que el fruto madure para recolectarlo, es muy pronto aún. Si todo va como creemos, sobre finales de octubre empezaremos la recolección.

Un saludo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (17 Sep 2015)

Hola, me gustaría saber qué opinas de esta noticia

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ar-exportaciones-de-aceite-de-oliva-a-ue.html


----------



## Dodoritos (17 Sep 2015)

Mi familia tiene unos 2000 olivos en el interior de Castellón, el aceite que sacamos de la cooperativa del pueblo no tiene ese color dorado que tienen los aceites comerciales, es verde. He probado varios tipos de aceite y no he encontrado ninguno que se le asemeje en sabor. 

Por cierto, he vivido en el extranjero, y el aceite español está visto como un aceite de segunda, siendo el aceite italiano el que tiene el prestigio... Qué explicación le encuentras? Qué hemos hecho mal? Porque cualquier aceite español normalito no tiene nada que envidiar a los aceites italianos.

Finalmente, te felicito por tu web, compro varios productos, sobretodo frutas y verduras, a productores como tú. Realmente no hay grandes diferencias en precio con el supermercado, pero la calidad es infinitamente superior.


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Sep 2015)

andyteleco dijo:


> Hola, me gustaría saber qué opinas de esta noticia
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ar-exportaciones-de-aceite-de-oliva-a-ue.html



Pues que voy a opinar, esto ha pasado desde siempre, para poder venderles artículos más elaborados, más industriales, dejamos entrar desde esos países menos desarrollados productos agrícolas o ganaderos a precios de risa, porque obviamente ni tienen sus trabajadores los derechos laborales de aquí, ni sus productos los controles ni la seguridad alimentaria.

De todas formas, las grandes comercializadoras llevan años comprando aceites extrangeros y mezclándolos con los de aquí, no es nada nuevo. Por eso ninguna 'gran' marca te puede decir de donde viene su aceite, porque no lo sabe, ni de qué cosecha es, porque no le interesa.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 19:58 ----------




Black Thursday dijo:


> Mi familia tiene unos 2000 olivos en el interior de Castellón, el aceite que sacamos de la cooperativa del pueblo no tiene ese color dorado que tienen los aceites comerciales, es verde. He probado varios tipos de aceite y no he encontrado ninguno que se le asemeje en sabor.
> 
> Por cierto, he vivido en el extranjero, y el aceite español está visto como un aceite de segunda, siendo el aceite italiano el que tiene el prestigio... Qué explicación le encuentras? Qué hemos hecho mal? Porque cualquier aceite español normalito no tiene nada que envidiar a los aceites italianos.
> 
> Finalmente, te felicito por tu web, compro varios productos, sobretodo frutas y verduras, a productores como tú. Realmente no hay grandes diferencias en precio con el supermercado, pero la calidad es infinitamente superior.



Primero darte las gracias por la felicitación, comprar a productores es cada vez más usual en internet, porque tienes un trato directo con quien te vende, y eso la gente lo agradece.

Lo del extranjero y el aceite italiano, pues es así, aunque cada vez menos. Si piensas en moda, en zapatos, en cocina también era así, poco a poco se va revertierdo. En el caso del aceite, durante la dictadura de Franco estaban las cartillas de racionamiento, y el aceite estaba como alimento básico. Esto tuvo unas consecuencias nefastas para el sector, por un lado no se hacía calidad, ni se intentaba siquiera, porque el gobierno compraba todo el aceite para abastecer el mercado interno, sin importar la calidad, por otro lado todo aquel que tenía un negocio de exportación de aceites tuvo que abandonarlo, porque como te he dicho todo el aceite se quedaba aquí. Los italianos ocuparon los mercados que tenían algún tirón, además que emigraron muchos a distintos países, y toda esa ventaja la llevan. Luego está el hecho demostrado de que para los españoles en general todo es mejor de fuera que nuestro, y así nos va.


----------



## Solve polluti (19 Sep 2015)

Black Thursday dijo:


> Mi familia tiene unos 2000 olivos en el interior de Castellón, el aceite que sacamos de la cooperativa del pueblo no tiene ese color dorado que tienen los aceites comerciales, es verde. He probado varios tipos de aceite y no he encontrado ninguno que se le asemeje en sabor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En segun que paises el aceite español no se ve como peor con respecto del italiano. De igual modo en algunos paises se mas aceite griego que italiano etc... El que en algunos paises del primer mundo haya habido oleadas de inmigrantes italianos (por ejemplo usa) si que tiene que ver, asi como el uso de palabras italianas (los australianos auelen usar la palabra prosciutto en general para todo, incluido para el jamon español, aunque prefieran el iberico, porque es la palabra que adoptaron).
A mi no me parece mal que entre aceite de tunez (que no esta nada mal). Ya entraba, porque lo he comprado como tal en Europa, pero lo importante esta en las regulaciones, etiquetados, y en la concienciacion tanto de productores como de consumidores a la hora de vender y comprar.
Felicidades por el nuevo envase, Diego. Sienpre pense que era mucho mejor que el plastico para su conservacion, y mucho mas limpio a la hora de usarlo que las latas. Y siempre me extraño no verlo a la venta en los bag in box. Espero que tenga buena acojida, como se merece


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Sep 2015)

Solve polluti dijo:


> En segun que paises el aceite español no se ve como peor con respecto del italiano. De igual modo en algunos paises se mas aceite griego que italiano etc... El que en algunos paises del primer mundo haya habido oleadas de inmigrantes italianos (por ejemplo usa) si que tiene que ver, asi como el uso de palabras italianas (los australianos auelen usar la palabra prosciutto en general para todo, incluido para el jamon español, aunque prefieran el iberico, porque es la palabra que adoptaron).
> A mi no me parece mal que entre aceite de tunez (que no esta nada mal). Ya entraba, porque lo he comprado como tal en Europa, pero lo importante esta en las regulaciones, etiquetados, y en la concienciacion tanto de productores como de consumidores a la hora de vender y comprar.
> Felicidades por el nuevo envase, Diego. Sienpre pense que era mucho mejor que el plastico para su conservacion, y mucho mas limpio a la hora de usarlo que las latas. Y siempre me extraño no verlo a la venta en los bag in box. Espero que tenga buena acojida, como se merece



No tengo ninguna duda en que el envase bag in box es mejor para el aceite, la duda viene de que 'de toda la vida' se ha vendido en pet y cambiar es muy difícil, pero que es mejor es seguro, porque evita que entre aire en contacto con el aove, y además lo protege de la luz. Ahora, lo de la acogida está por ver, yo creo que si pues tenemos buena comunicación con los clientes y quien nos compra se preocupa por lo que compra y lo que come, pero en el envase del aceite hay gente que a la que le gusta verlo, aunque sea peor para el contenido.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Sep 2015)

Estoy pensando en hacer un pequeño sorteo, un detalle, para con los foreros ayudarme con este hilo, pero no se qué forma darle, a ver si alguno me ayuda con alguna idea.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Sep 2015)

Joder, no compraba AOVE en el super desde mediados de agosto. Salgo un par de semanas de España y ayer veo como 1 euro/litro de subida en marcas blancas: en Lupa a 4,57 y en Mercadona a 4,10. 

Por cierto, en EEUU la botella de medio litro que pillamos para ensaladas, sobre 8 dólares. El 80% de marcas que había, italianas. Alguna española, griegas, chilenas...


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Sep 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Joder, no compraba AOVE en el super desde mediados de agosto. Salgo un par de semanas de España y ayer veo como 1 euro/litro de subida en marcas blancas: en Lupa a 4,57 y en Mercadona a 4,10.
> 
> Por cierto, en EEUU la botella de medio litro que pillamos para ensaladas, sobre 8 dólares. El 80% de marcas que había, italianas. Alguna española, griegas, chilenas...



Compra directamente a los agricultores a través de internet en vez de en el super, verás como te va mejor. Ya si compras el mío no te digo nada.

A EEUU me gustaría ir a ver las plantaciones que se están poniendo de olivar en California, pero me coge un poco retirado.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Sep 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Compra directamente a los agricultores a través de internet en vez de en el super, verás como te va mejor. Ya si compras el mío no te digo nada.
> 
> A EEUU me gustaría ir a ver las plantaciones que se están poniendo de olivar en California, pero me coge un poco retirado.



Es una opción probable para este otoño. Sobre todo por lo del _box in bag_. Un amigo que trabaja por la zona de Álava/Rioja trae mucho vino así de encargos para conocidos.

En DIA también a 4,10... clavado al Mercadona.


----------



## Solve polluti (25 Sep 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Compra directamente a los agricultores a través de internet en vez de en el super, verás como te va mejor. Ya si compras el mío no te digo nada.
> 
> 
> 
> A EEUU me gustaría ir a ver las plantaciones que se están poniendo de olivar en California, pero me coge un poco retirado.




Yo tambien tengo ganas de saber del aceite californiano... En zonas alejadas de la cuenca mediterranea donde se produce, normalmente son bajas producciones para consumo interno y de buena calidad (por ejemplo el australiano)


----------



## Candilejas (25 Sep 2015)

Estoy esperando a la nueva cosecha...¿cuándo calculas que se pondrá a la venta? Sobre el "detallito"...si se pagaran a medias los gastos de envío sería ya la caña


----------



## Comodoro (26 Sep 2015)

Yo estoy pensando en plantar olivo,en unos 7000 metros, zona muy seca y ventosa, variedad adaptada. Cuánto poder costarme la broma? La tierra es buena y llana, mezclada con piedra


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (26 Sep 2015)

Comodoro dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando en plantar olivo,en unos 7000 metros, zona muy seca y ventosa, variedad adaptada. Cuánto poder costarme la broma? La tierra es buena y llana, mezclada con piedra



unos 100.000 euros.


----------



## necromancer (26 Sep 2015)

Solve polluti dijo:


> Yo tambien tengo ganas de saber del aceite californiano... En zonas alejadas de la cuenca mediterranea donde se produce, normalmente son bajas producciones para consumo interno y de buena calidad (por ejemplo el australiano)



La sequía de este año en California les está haciendo polvo, ya están en los medios yankis hablando de que hay que cambiar el modelo de desarrollo en la zona porque los acuíferos no dan para más, y aunque venga ahora un NIÑO fuerte, el brutal stress al que están sometiendo al medio ambiente va a tener consecuencias


----------



## Comodoro (26 Sep 2015)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> unos 100.000 euros.



¿Cómo? ::


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Sep 2015)

Candilejas dijo:


> Estoy esperando a la nueva cosecha...¿cuándo calculas que se pondrá a la venta? Sobre el "detallito"...si se pagaran a medias los gastos de envío sería ya la caña



Si todo va normal debería ser para mediados de noviembre la recolección y finales ya tener Olivar de Plata envasado. Pero últimamente los años son raros, el año pasado tuvimos que recolectar a finales de octubre, y este año, sin lluvia y con tanta ola de calor vamos por lo mismo parece, aunque igual llueve en otoño (como debería ser normal) y se ralentiza un poco la maduración.

No puedo hacer 'detallitos' de verdad, yo se que muchos pensaréis que soy empresario y terrateniente, pero es una empresa familiar con 30 hectáreas de olivar y el precio al que vendemos es de risa si tienes en cuenta la calidad que se ofrece.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 21:07 ----------




Comodoro dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando en plantar olivo,en unos 7000 metros, zona muy seca y ventosa, variedad adaptada. Cuánto poder costarme la broma? La tierra es buena y llana, mezclada con piedra



Calcula sobre 7 u 8 euros por olivo para plantarlos, hoyo, planta, tutor, trabajo y riego (con riego me refiero a un riego de plantación, no a la instalación de un sistema de riego)
En nuestra web tienes más información, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Asesoramiento y transformaciÃ³n de su finca en olivar intensivo rentable


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Oct 2015)

Mirad esto: Freír las verduras con aceite de oliva virgen puede ser más saludable que cocerlas - 20minutos.es

Freír las verduras va a resultar más saludable que cocerlas. Claro, siempre que lo hagamos con aceite de oliva virgen extra. Investigadores de la Universidad de Granada aseguran que la fritura en este tipo de aceite es la técnica culinaria que más aumenta la fracción fenólica de las hortalizas frescas incluidas en la dieta Mediterránea, como los tomates, patatas, calabazas y berenjenas. Hortalizas y aceite de oliva se asocian a la prevención de patologías crónico degenerativasEn un artículo publicado en la revista Food Chemistry, muestran que las verduras fritas con aceite de oliva virgen extra (AOVE) mejoraron su capacidad antioxidante y el contenido de compuestos fenólicos, que previenen patologías crónico degenerativas como cáncer, diabetes o degeneración macular. 

Ver más en: Freír las verduras con aceite de oliva virgen puede ser más saludable que cocerlas - 20minutos.es


----------



## Clavisto (2 Oct 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Mirad esto: Freír las verduras con aceite de oliva virgen puede ser más saludable que cocerlas - 20minutos.es
> 
> Freír las verduras va a resultar más saludable que cocerlas. Claro, siempre que lo hagamos con aceite de oliva virgen extra. Investigadores de la Universidad de Granada aseguran que la fritura en este tipo de aceite es la técnica culinaria que más aumenta la fracción fenólica de las hortalizas frescas incluidas en la dieta Mediterránea, como los tomates, patatas, calabazas y berenjenas. Hortalizas y aceite de oliva se asocian a la prevención de patologías crónico degenerativasEn un artículo publicado en la revista Food Chemistry, muestran que las verduras fritas con aceite de oliva virgen extra (AOVE) mejoraron su capacidad antioxidante y el contenido de compuestos fenólicos, que previenen patologías crónico degenerativas como cáncer, diabetes o degeneración macular.
> 
> Ver más en: Freír las verduras con aceite de oliva virgen puede ser más saludable que cocerlas - 20minutos.es



Supongo que el "estudio" habrá sido pagado por los fabricantes, que es como funcionan estas cosas.

El AOVE en crudo, gracias. Lo demás es joderlo.

Y las verduras hay que comerlas CRUDAS, o poco cocidas. Todo lo demás son joderlas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Supongo que el "estudio" habrá sido pagado por los fabricantes, que es como funcionan estas cosas.
> 
> El AOVE en crudo, gracias. Lo demás es joderlo.
> 
> Y las verduras hay que comerlas CRUDAS, o poco cocidas. Todo lo demás son joderlas.



Todos los estudios Clavisto los paga alguien, seguro, salvo algún alma caritativa que lo haga por pasión, lo normal es que haya que pagar. Con mayor o menor 'maldad' ahí no entro porque desconozco quien lo pagó. Lo que si se y de esto leo bastante (porque es mi trabajo) es que hay cientos de estudios hablando bondades del aceite de oliva virgen extra, de la universidad de Compostela de no se que poder antiinflamatorio, de college americano de no se donde sobre el oleochantal, de la universidad de Frankfurt sobre sus efectos saciantes, el Predimed en España sobre sus bondades para el corazón, y así cientos, que alguien los paga es seguro, ahora que los paguemos todos los productores no lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Oct 2015)

Hay un estudio científico que afirma que la sidra ayuda a controlar el colesterol y la glucosa, siendo anticancerígena, antioxidante y antiinflamatoria. Yo he hecho caso del estudio este finde en Gijón con unas cuantas botellas o


----------



## zulu (6 Oct 2015)

Diego ¿qué pasa con las existencia? :-(


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Oct 2015)

zulu dijo:


> Diego ¿qué pasa con las existencia? :-(



Pues nada zulu, que estamos a final de campaña y se nos está acabando, pero no te preocupes que en nada estamos de nuevo recogiendo aceituna, y esta cosecha va a ser genial, ya verás.


----------



## zulu (6 Oct 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues nada zulu, que estamos a final de campaña y se nos está acabando, pero no te preocupes que en nada estamos de nuevo recogiendo aceituna, y esta cosecha va a ser genial, ya verás.



¡Pues yo necesito aceite YA!


----------



## Raullucu (6 Oct 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Hay un estudio científico que afirma que la sidra ayuda a controlar el colesterol y la glucosa, siendo anticancerígena, antioxidante y antiinflamatoria. Yo he hecho caso del estudio este finde en Gijón con unas cuantas botellas o



Pero hay que hacerlo todos los findes, si no no sirve de nada. Media cajina sidra todos los findes por Cimadevilla limpia el cuerpo y el alma :XX:

Ahora en serio, esperando como agua de mayo esa nueva cosecha.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Oct 2015)

No se si ya lo has comentado Diego, pero por qué el aceite virgen extra es de color verdoso y el que nos venden en la tienda como virgen extra es más bien dorado?.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Oct 2015)

zulu dijo:


> ¡Pues yo necesito aceite YA!



Lo siento Zulu pero el que tengo es el que hay, te pediría que me seas fiel y compres una botella para apañarte y ya está, pero es tu decisión. Yo tengo que regirme por mi criterio, si fuese otro compraría y envasaría, pero nosotros somos distintos, Olivar de Plata es responsabilidad nuestra de principio a fin, y si se ha acabado es precisamente porque lo hacemos bien y somos de fiar.



Raullucu dijo:


> Pero hay que hacerlo todos los findes, si no no sirve de nada. Media cajina sidra todos los findes por Cimadevilla limpia el cuerpo y el alma :XX:
> 
> Ahora en serio, esperando como agua de mayo esa nueva cosecha.



A lo de la sidra me apunto yo también, que no sólo de aceite vive el hombre, y la cosecha, ya mismo.



MAUSER dijo:


> No se si ya lo has comentado Diego, pero por qué el aceite virgen extra es de color verdoso y el que nos venden en la tienda como virgen extra es más bien dorado?.



Mauser, el color no es indicativo de la calidad de un buen virgen extra, de hecho, las copas de cata que se usan oficialmente para catar y calificar un aceite son de color precisamente para que el catador no se fije en el color. ¿Por qué unos son verdosos y otros dorados? El color del zumo depende del color del fruto, por tanto, cuando se recoge aceituna temprana y está verde, traslada su color (sus pigmentos, sobre todo clorofila) al aceite. Cuando se recoge aceituna en envero (es cuando la fruta está del color amarillento morado) el aceite va tendiendo del verde al dorado. Si se recoge aceituna negra el aceite sale dorado, porque la clorofila ha desaparecido y se ha transformado en carotenoides, que son dorados.

El color también depende mucho de la variedad aunque en general (hay cientos de variedades y generalizar no es bueno) cuanto más verde significa recolección más temprana, eso tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes, suelen ser aceites más olorosos, más intensos y también más caros.


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Oct 2015)

Bueno, pues ya estamos seleccionando la aceituna con la que hacer Olivar de Plata para esta nueva cosecha, y quiero explicaros un poquito cómo lo hacemos. Nosotros sabemos (por que lo visitamos a menudo) en cada olivar donde están los mejores olivos, las mejores zonas, a esa experiencia le añadimos ahora unos análisis.

Os enseño primero cómo está actualmente el olivo y la aceituna.











Andamos el olivar recogiendo unas pocas aceitunas de cada olivo, y siempre de distintas zonas de olivo, de dentro y fuera, de las zonas soleadas y las sombrías, todo esto es para que la muestra recogida sea representativa. Con las muestras recogidas vamos al laboratorio y obtenemos unos datos (contenido en aceite para saber la maduración, la acidez para saber el estado del fruto, etc..) y también molturamos unas muestras para poder probar el aceite que se obtendrá de esa zona. Con los resultados de las distintas zonas de las fincas, elegimos la mejor para el virgen extra de Olivar de Plata.







Y ahora, en bolsas juntas muestras de distintas fincas, para que veáis cómo con las mismas manos y los mismos trabajos, dan aceituna distinta, ya se que no sois expertos, pero a simple vista se ven cambios de color, o de tamaño.


----------



## Solve polluti (8 Oct 2015)

Tengo curiosidad, elegis las mejores para vuestro aove. Que haceis con el resto? Calidades menores? Lo vendeis?
Saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Oct 2015)

Solve polluti dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad, elegis las mejores para vuestro aove. Que haceis con el resto? Calidades menores? Lo vendeis?
> Saludos



Pues el resto se vende a granel, como la mayoría de los productos agrícolas, para que luego otros los revendan o comercialicen. En el caso del aceite pues se suelen vender a los grandes grupos Deoleo (SOS antes), Migasa, italianos, etc..

Nosotros ahora mismo podemos vender como Olivar de Plata una parte de nuestra producción, que como es para nosotros, pues elegimos la mejor. Después lo normal es que dejemos pasar unos días sin recoger (adelantamos la nuestra para que Olivar de Plata sea excelente) para que madure más la aceituna, cuanto más madura está más fácil se desprende del olivo, y menos trabajo cuesta recogerla y menos dinero. Eso se lleva a cooperativa y allí hacen el aceite de todos al mogollón, obviamente es más genérico, y luego pues lo venden a granel y reparten el dinero conforme a distintos criterios.


----------



## Solve polluti (11 Oct 2015)

Que interesante. Entonces el aceite de las grandes envasadoras, o buena parte de el, viene de aceitunas que no han pasado los filtros de pequeños productores (mas los de las fincas que posean).
Pero entonces, si un paisano que tiene 'unos' olivos y lleva la fruta a una almazara para que le den el aceite que le toque, al final en la mezcla se lleva un aceite como del tipo de las aceitunas que descartais?
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## forestal92 (11 Oct 2015)

Solve polluti dijo:


> Que interesante. Entonces el aceite de las grandes envasadoras, o buena parte de el, viene de aceitunas que no han pasado los filtros de pequeños productores (mas los de las fincas que posean).
> Pero entonces, si un paisano que tiene 'unos' olivos y lleva la fruta a una almazara para que le den el aceite que le toque, al final en la mezcla se lleva un aceite como del tipo de las aceitunas que descartais?
> Saludos y gracias.



Depende, hay almazaras que cuando les llevas la aceituna te pagan con aceite generico, y otras que en cambio te molturan y te dan sólo aceite procedente de las aceitunas que les has traído.

Luego que me corrija Diego, pero creo que muchos pequeños productores no hacen selecciones, y dan todo al mejor postor.


----------



## Solve polluti (11 Oct 2015)

forestal92 dijo:


> Depende, hay almazaras que cuando les llevas la aceituna te pagan con aceite generico, y otras que en cambio te molturan y te dan sólo aceite procedente de las aceitunas que les has traído.
> 
> 
> 
> Luego que me corrija Diego, pero creo que muchos pequeños productores no hacen selecciones, y dan todo al mejor postor.




Con prqueño productor me referia a praueño productor que ademas envase su marca propia. La verdad que no lo deje nada claro en el mensaje.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Oct 2015)

Solve polluti dijo:


> Que interesante. Entonces el aceite de las grandes envasadoras, o buena parte de el, viene de aceitunas que no han pasado los filtros de pequeños productores (mas los de las fincas que posean).
> Pero entonces, si un paisano que tiene 'unos' olivos y lleva la fruta a una almazara para que le den el aceite que le toque, al final en la mezcla se lleva un aceite como del tipo de las aceitunas que descartais?
> Saludos y gracias.



Más o menos, pero te explico mejor.

Primero, en general ningún gran envasador o distribuidor tiene olivares (salvo Sovena que los tiene en Portugal que suministra a Mercadona), es normal, habiendo agricultores que vendan barato a los que exprimir para qué. Todo el aceite que te venden en grandes superficies procede en su mayoría de cooperativas que a su vez están formadas por pequeños agricultores.

Y lo del 'paisano' que tu dices depende, si es capaz de ir a una pequeña almazara a que le molturen su cosecha, es suya, pero esto no suele suceder, por lo menos aquí (por eso nosotros somos bichos raros, pequeños bichos raros). La mayoría de las cooperativas de Jaén son grandes, con maquinaria muy grande, imagina por ejemplo que son capaces muchas de molturar un millón de kilos de aceituna diarios, con equipos (lineas de molturación, se llaman) que molturan del orden de 150 a 250 toneladas al día. Ahora llega tu y con un remolque con 1000 kilos de aceituna dile que te hagan la tuya aparte, imposible, es como si te echo un granito de azúcar a la boca y te digo que lo saborees, es posible que tras un rato buscándolo con la lengua lo encuentres, o igual ni eso.
Lo normal en estos casos es que se moltura la aceituna de varios socios (normalmente del principio de campaña, aunque suelen empezar una o varias semanas más tarde) y si sale bueno se aparta y se deja para los socios, pero no se llevan el suyo propio, se llevan una mezcla que se supone que es la mejor de esa cooperativa, que algunas veces ni eso, porque la directiva tiene una buena oferta, lo vende y luego a los socios les envasan otro.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2015 at 18:24 ----------




forestal92 dijo:


> Depende, hay almazaras que cuando les llevas la aceituna te pagan con aceite generico, y otras que en cambio te molturan y te dan sólo aceite procedente de las aceitunas que les has traído.
> 
> Luego que me corrija Diego, pero creo que muchos pequeños productores no hacen selecciones, y dan todo al mejor postor.



Cuando llevas tu aceituna a la almazara y te llevas tu aceite, se llama 'maquila' y se da sobre todo donde hay muy pequeñas producciones, aquí muy poco. Normalmente la gente se conforma con llevarse revuelto de todo el mundo y listo. Y no hay nada que corregir, casi todo el mundo lo da al mejor postor, de hecho yo tengo amigos que lo venden todo a granel, por poco que tengan y a veces ni siquiera retiran aceite de la cooperativa, lo compran de oferta en Carredona o similares, fíjate hasta donde llega la estupidez humana.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2015 at 18:45 ----------




Solve polluti dijo:


> Con prqueño productor me referia a praueño productor que ademas envase su marca propia. La verdad que no lo deje nada claro en el mensaje.



Pequeños que envasemos nuestra marca estamos muy pocos, ten en cuenta que aquí los pequeños lo que se ha promovido que hagamos es juntarnos en cooperativas para ser grandes. Y los que se 'adornan' como pequeños y envasan en realidad son terratenientes varios cientos de hectáreas, que no dudo que no controlen todo el proceso en sus fincas, pero desde luego no las cultivan y cuidan ellos.


----------



## Alxemi (14 Oct 2015)

Vaya vaya, pedazo de hilo cinco estrellas que me estaba perdiendo por aquí.

Excelente movimiento Diego, aportas valor con tus conocimientos, comunicación y trato y recibes credibilidad y ventas, así es como deberían ser todas las relaciones comerciales, menos marketing y mas producto, datos y comunicación.

Yo por mi parte espero impaciente la nueva cosecha. Confieso que ha sido un bajón, leerlo todo y luego no poder comprar. Coincide además que justo hace unos días andaba buscando un productor de aove que me diera garantías, y sin encontrar nada claro me iba a quedar con Oro Bailen para no arriesgar, a pesar del precio, por zona y garantías. Tu zona es mejor, porque tengo ahí mis raíces (en La Torre) y tus garantías iguales sino mejores, con al añadido del contacto directo.

Añadir algo al tema de la fritura y el cocinar con aove. Las mejores frituras se hacen con aove, pero es importante controlar la temperatura. No se puede freír muy caliente, el punto de humo es bajo, y si empieza a humear se deteriora. Es cierto que en la cocina tradicional se recomienda usar otros aceites para freír, como el de girasol, porque no ocurre esto, el aceite se puede poner a una temperatura mucho mas alta y la fritura se hace antes, con mas costra y menos calorías,

Así que según cual sea nuestro prioridad, para reducir calorías, mejor girasol muy caliente (que tampoco humee), pero si queremos calidad en las grasas, aove a menos temperatura.

Yo uso siempre aove. Si quiero reducir calorías, pues directamente no hago frituras (casi nunca hago frituras, algunas patatas de vez en cuando) o no tomo postre. El sabor de un buen aceite en la fritura es parte del placer del plato. Y la garantía de estar ingiriendo la mejor grasa del mundo bien vale algunas calorías extra (si te las puedes permitir, que ya depende de cada cual...)

Aprovecho este tema para lanzar una pregunta a Diego. He visto en ocasiones que se vende aceite de girasol "virgen extra". Me ha sonado a cuento chino, ¿alguna reflexión por tu parte?

Gracias de nuevo a ti y a todos los foreros por mantener el nivel del hilo,


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Oct 2015)

Alxemi dijo:


> Vaya vaya, pedazo de hilo cinco estrellas que me estaba perdiendo por aquí.
> 
> Excelente movimiento Diego, aportas valor con tus conocimientos, comunicación y trato y recibes credibilidad y ventas, así es como deberían ser todas las relaciones comerciales, menos marketing y mas producto, datos y comunicación.
> 
> ...



El aceite de oliva virgen extra digamos que es la punta de lanza de todos los aceites, el mejor vamos. Y entonces se intenta copiar la nomenclatura y cosas así, también hay en el mercado aceites de girasol altos oleicos, que dice uno, si el girasol no tiene mucho ácido oleico, y el oliva si, antes de comprar un girasol modificado pues lo compro de oliva y ya está, pero bueno. El tema es que la nomenclatura virgen extra del oliva pues se ha copiado en este caso. El 'extra' como categoría lo puede poner cualquiera (cerezas categoría extra, por ejemplo), y el virgen se supone que es referido a que en el proceso no interviene nunca la química, y se obtiene por procedimientos mecánicos. La mayoría de los aceites vegetales (por no decir todos) se extraen por disolventes orgánicos y luego hay que refinarlos (llevarlos a refinería) para eliminar ese disolvente claro. En el caso de obtenerlos mecánicamente, no se, exprimiendo pipas en este caso, puedes nombrarlo virgen, ahora, lo que ya no se es el aceite que se puede obtener exprimiendo o prensando pipas.


----------



## Matt88 (16 Oct 2015)

*Una buena noticia para los militantes del AVOE*

Una buena noticia para los militantes del AVOE:

Dietas: El elixir de la vida eterna que debes tomar cada día (pero si es de calidad). Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos a tod@s


----------



## zulu (16 Oct 2015)

¿Cómo va esa cosecha? Estoy esperando a ver si aguanto con el poco aceite que me queda, pero me da que voy a tener que sobrevivir comprando un par de litros en el súper. ¡Qué bien se lleva pasar de lo malo a lo bueno, y qué mal hacer el camino inverso!

Al año que viene no me pasa, ¡ya procuraré pertrecharme de aceite antes de que se acabe para no quedarme sin él al final de la temporada!


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Oct 2015)

zulu dijo:


> ¿Cómo va esa cosecha? Estoy esperando a ver si aguanto con el poco aceite que me queda, pero me da que voy a tener que sobrevivir comprando un par de litros en el súper. ¡Qué bien se lleva pasar de lo malo a lo bueno, y qué mal hacer el camino inverso!
> 
> Al año que viene no me pasa, ¡ya procuraré pertrecharme de aceite antes de que se acabe para no quedarme sin él al final de la temporada!



Lo mismo te digo Zulu, esta próxima cosecha no me pasa, ya procuraremos hacer Olivar de Plata en cantidad, no veas lo mal que lo estoy pasando teniendo que deciros que ya no tengo, con el trabajo enorme que cuesta sin publicidad ni medios llegar a que lo probéis.


----------



## Raullucu (17 Oct 2015)

Hola Diego, ¿ha tenido aceptación el formato Bag in Box? Estoy decidido ha probarlo en mi próximo pedido y estaría bien saber si alguien os ha reportado algún inconveniente de este formato.

Salu2.


----------



## zulu (17 Oct 2015)

El problema que le veo al bag in box ese es que para un formato de uno o dos litros puede estar fenomenal, ya que sustituye a la botella que sueles tener en la cocina y ocupa el mismo sitio, y aunque no veo claro cómo usarlo, a cambio se supone que conserva mejor el producto. El formato de 5 litros lo veo como que lo tienes que tener en la encimera y acercarlo al borde para usarlo, o algo similar.

Me parece que la garrafa de 5 litros me va a ser más cómoda: paso un litro a la aceitera, y el resto guardado a oscuras. Tiene el inconveniente que se pueda oxidar algo, pero me parece más cómodo. Andar con el grifillo para llenar la aceitera, no sé qué tal de cómodo va a ser


----------



## Raullucu (17 Oct 2015)

Mi idea era esa, llenar la aceitera de 500ml que uso en el día a día a través del grifillo. Me da la sensación que es más limpio (no sé cómo pero la garrafa siempre se me enguarra) y, sobre todo, más fácil de almacenar por su forma de ortoedro.


----------



## kynes (17 Oct 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> Mi idea era esa, llenar la aceitera de 500ml que uso en el día a día a través del grifillo. Me da la sensación que es más limpio (no sé cómo pero la garrafa siempre se me enguarra) y, sobre todo, más fácil de almacenar por su forma de ortoedro.



Las latas con "boquilla" extraíble están muy bien para rellenar botellas de vidrio. A mi es el formato que más me gusta, por evitar exposición a plástico y luz.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Oct 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hola Diego, ¿ha tenido aceptación el formato Bag in Box? Estoy decidido ha probarlo en mi próximo pedido y estaría bien saber si alguien os ha reportado algún inconveniente de este formato.
> 
> Salu2.




Si que la ha tenido, de hecho los hemos vendido todos (hicimos pocos para probar, también es cierto), y no, no hemos tenido ninguna queja, https://www.trustivity.es/tienda.olivardeplata.com-opiniones (aquí puedes ver las opiniones de la gente que nos ha comprado), espero que siga así.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2015 at 20:56 ----------




zulu dijo:


> El problema que le veo al bag in box ese es que para un formato de uno o dos litros puede estar fenomenal, ya que sustituye a la botella que sueles tener en la cocina y ocupa el mismo sitio, y aunque no veo claro cómo usarlo, a cambio se supone que conserva mejor el producto. El formato de 5 litros lo veo como que lo tienes que tener en la encimera y acercarlo al borde para usarlo, o algo similar.
> 
> Me parece que la garrafa de 5 litros me va a ser más cómoda: paso un litro a la aceitera, y el resto guardado a oscuras. Tiene el inconveniente que se pueda oxidar algo, pero me parece más cómodo. Andar con el grifillo para llenar la aceitera, no sé qué tal de cómodo va a ser



Es muy cómodo con el grifo, mucho más fácil llenar cualquier aceitera que con una garrafa.



Raullucu dijo:


> Mi idea era esa, llenar la aceitera de 500ml que uso en el día a día a través del grifillo. Me da la sensación que es más limpio (no sé cómo pero la garrafa siempre se me enguarra) y, sobre todo, más fácil de almacenar por su forma de ortoedro.





kynes dijo:


> Las latas con "boquilla" extraíble están muy bien para rellenar botellas de vidrio. A mi es el formato que más me gusta, por evitar exposición a plástico y luz.



La lata es la otra opción que barajamos, pero sigue teniendo el inconveniente del oxígeno, que con el bag in box se elimina, otro inconveniente (aunque ese a vosotros os da igual) es el almacenaje, para pedir latas a un buen precio se necesita pedir un camión, y luego hay que almacenarlas, en cambio, la caja y la bolsa del bag in box se guardan plegadas en mucho menos espacio.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (23 Oct 2015)

Hola Diego,

Me uno a los foreros que están a la espera de la nueva cosecha. Será mi tercer pedido, así que tengo claro que hay que esperar lo que haga falta! 

Una pregunta... el año pasado, un conocido de Granada me regaló una botella de lo que llamaba "la flor del aceite". Me comentó que era uno de los primeros aceites de la cosecha y a mí, que me gusta el aceite con sabor, la verdad es que me encantó. ¿Os habéis planteado comercializar algunas botellas de aceite de este tipo?. No sé si el proceso de filtrado favorece que el aceite sea más suave, si es así aquí tendrías un cliente para un aceite más fuerte sin filtrar.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Oct 2015)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Hola Diego,
> 
> Me uno a los foreros que están a la espera de la nueva cosecha. Será mi tercer pedido, así que tengo claro que hay que esperar lo que haga falta!
> 
> Una pregunta... el año pasado, un conocido de Granada me regaló una botella de lo que llamaba "la flor del aceite". Me comentó que era uno de los primeros aceites de la cosecha y a mí, que me gusta el aceite con sabor, la verdad es que me encantó. ¿Os habéis planteado comercializar algunas botellas de aceite de este tipo?. No sé si el proceso de filtrado favorece que el aceite sea más suave, si es así aquí tendrías un cliente para un aceite más fuerte sin filtrar.



Este año vamos a sacar una edición limitada de un aove temprano, verde, de los que ahora se llaman de 'alta gama' o gourmet, ya tenemos cinco años de experiencia y hemos considerado esta opción. Y ya está molturado, no está en la web porque falta embotellarlo, y me estoy excediendo porque esto tengo que explicarlo más despacio en mi web. 
El proceso de filtrado es bueno para el aceite, porque ayuda a su conservación, y lo que le quita son partículas en suspensión (hueso y piel de aceituna sobre todo) y humedad que luego son negativos, piensa que es materia orgánica y agua. Pero claro, eso tiene su 'sabor' particular y se nota, pero créeme cuando te digo que es perjudicial a la larga, la mayoría que compráis Olivar de Plata lo hacéis para todo el año, y tenéis en casa una o varias garrafas meses (no es un consumo masivo) y esos posos en el fondo al final acaban oliendo mal y perjudicando el aroma del virgen extra. Tu crees que si fuera malo lo haríamos?
Ya habéis preguntado varios, y este año tengo intención de dejar alguna caja sin filtrar para daros el gusto, lo pondré por aquí.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Oct 2015)

Vengo a contaros (son casi las nueve de la noche y estoy reventado) que hoy hemos empezado a recoger Olivar de Plata 2015/16, bueno, la aceituna para elaborarlo, se entiende. El caso es que como es normal 'el primer día to se lía' que se dice por aquí, nos fuimos bien temprano, yo más, para comprobar el terreno que estaba algo húmedo, y he llegado ahora de la almazara.







Como os digo, estamos en el tajo, aquí podéis vernos 







Y también la aceituna que estamos recogiendo


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Oct 2015)

Pues ya está aquí la entrada de cada año al comienzo de la recolección, este año con retraso, porque en realidad comenzamos ayer, espero me disculpéis porque ayer llegué muy tarde a casa de la almazara, y tras todo el día en el campo tenía pocas ganas de hablar.

La fecha como bien sabéis la marca el olivo y el clima, sobre todo es destacable que el año pasado comenzamos el 30 de octubre (Comprar Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra - Venta de Aceite de Oliva - Comprar Aceite de Oliva Online) y lo resaltábamos como algo inusual, pues la maduración óptima de nuestra variedad y nuestra zona suele ser mediados de noviembre, sin embargo, este año hemos empezado dos días antes, igual lo del cambio climático también influye en el olivar, o igual son simplemente dos años especiales juntos.

Os enseño unas fotos de los trabajos. La finca elegida este año para Olivar de Plata ha sido ‘el pichilín’, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » El PichilÃ*n ,estamos expectantes porque es la primera vez que elegimos esta parcela para hacer Olivar de Plata, hay quienes defiendes que de los olivos centenarios se obtienen aceites diferentes, creo que más basado en temas de vino y de sus cepas, pero veremos a ver. Esta parcela es la única que nosotros tenemos en nuestra explotación con olivos viejos, aunque el motivo de elegirla ha sido menos poético, por desgracia el año pasado apenas tuvo cosecha, y digamos que ha tenido un año sabático (cosa por cierto muy normal en el olivo, el fenómeno se conoce como ‘vecería’), este año por tanto estaba en plenitud y ha tenido una calidad y tamaño de fruto muy buenos, viendo eso y corroborándolo con los análisis pertinentes, nos hemos decantado por esta parcela.

Y unas fotos para que veáis el estado de la aceituna que estamos recogiendo para la nueva cosecha. Si todo va como debe, necesitaremos algunos días más para recoger toda la aceituna que necesitamos, luego, unos días de reposo para el aceite, que decante bien y por último el envasado de la primera partida. Aquí quiero aclararos que aunque Olivar de Plata es todo un único lote, no lo envasamos todo de golpe, por motivos de mejor conservación, sino que lo vamos envasando conforme nos lo vais pidiendo.

He copiado el texto de mi blog, para que no tuvierais que ir, pero no se ven las fotos, os dejo el enlace. Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Blog


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Oct 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues ya está aquí la entrada de cada año al comienzo de la recolección, este año con retraso, porque en realidad comenzamos ayer, espero me disculpéis porque ayer llegué muy tarde a casa de la almazara, y tras todo el día en el campo tenía pocas ganas de hablar.
> 
> La fecha como bien sabéis la marca el olivo y el clima, sobre todo es destacable que el año pasado comenzamos el 30 de octubre (Comprar Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra - Venta de Aceite de Oliva - Comprar Aceite de Oliva Online) y lo resaltábamos como algo inusual, pues la maduración óptima de nuestra variedad y nuestra zona suele ser mediados de noviembre, sin embargo, este año hemos empezado dos días antes, igual lo del cambio climático también influye en el olivar, o igual son simplemente dos años especiales juntos.
> 
> ...



En el hilo de moderar el consumo de azucar y harinas abogamos por el aumento de consumo de aceite de oliva virgen como una de las grasas de mayor calidad, con la que tenemos la suerte de contar en nuestro pais.

En una de las ultimas intervenciones alguien afirma que el aceite de oliva virgen no es aconsejable porque se enrancia con facilidad.

Me gustaria saber tu opinion, incluso que te pases por ese hilo y nos des tu capacitada opinion sobre ese punto.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## alber (30 Oct 2015)

Buenas Diego.

He leído una noticia (no recuerdo dónde) de una almazara de la provincia de Jaén que va a lanzar esta temporada un aceite (¿nuevo?) elaborado con aceitunas de cornezuelo. Lo califican de "gourmet". ¿Sabes si ya se hacía anteriormente? Y si es así, ¿lo has probado? ¿merece la pena? Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Oct 2015)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En el hilo de moderar el consumo de azucar y harinas abogamos por el aumento de consumo de aceite de oliva virgen como una de las grasas de mayor calidad, con la que tenemos la suerte de contar en nuestro pais.
> 
> En una de las ultimas intervenciones alguien afirma que el aceite de oliva virgen no es aconsejable porque se enrancia con facilidad.
> 
> ...



Vale, ahora lo miro. El aceite de oliva virgen extra también se enrancia, si, pero un buen virgen extra, por su composición y con sus polifenoles tarda tiempo, más aún si es una variedad de gran estabilidad como puede ser la nuestra, picual, u otras como cornicabra, piensa que nos permiten embotellar con 'fecha de consumo preferente' de dos años (y ojo que ni siquiera es de caducidad, sólo de consumo preferente). Otra cosa importante es cómo lo conservemos, normalmente el aceite suele estar maltratado en ese sentido, cuando cocinamos lo recogemos todo de vuelta al frigo menos el aceite que queda en la encimera, cuando vamos al bar o al restaurante allí está encima de la mesa, incluso al sol en terrazas, si hubiese en la mesa un filete o un pescado nadie lo querría, un insignificante vaso de agua encima de una mesa de bar y nadie lo bebería, y el aceite, de cualquier manera tratado, lo echamos a la ensalada sin más. Lo mínimo es que esté tapado, y en un recipiente opaco. Si lo tenemos en un sitio oscuro, en casa, lejos de la luz directa y tapado, dura mucho tiempo, aunque lo mejor es consumir aceites del año, cosa difícil si, porque casi nadie pone la campaña en la etiqueta.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2015 at 20:41 ----------




alber dijo:


> Buenas Diego.
> 
> He leído una noticia (no recuerdo dónde) de una almazara de la provincia de Jaén que va a lanzar esta temporada un aceite (¿nuevo?) elaborado con aceitunas de cornezuelo. Lo califican de "gourmet". ¿Sabes si ya se hacía anteriormente? Y si es así, ¿lo has probado? ¿merece la pena? Gracias y un saludo.



No lo he probado y no te puedo decir, la variedad cornezuelo de jaén es muy similar a la cornicabra manchega, y de ese sí que hay, igual estoy equivocado. Un aceite no es gourmet por la variedad en si, es o no es bueno dependiendo de la calidad de la aceituna, del esmero y el cuidado en su elaboración y conservación, etc.. pero no depende de la variedad.


----------



## daniel_es_76 (4 Nov 2015)

Hola Diego,
Acabo de comprar la oferta de 6 Botellas de 500 ml 14/15 y estoy deseando comprar tambien una oferta de la nueva cosecha para poder hacer una comparacion.
Un saludo!


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Nov 2015)

daniel_es_76 dijo:


> Hola Diego,
> Acabo de comprar la oferta de 6 Botellas de 500 ml 14/15 y estoy deseando comprar tambien una oferta de la nueva cosecha para poder hacer una comparacion.
> Un saludo!



Espero que lo disfrutes Daniel, muy pronto tendremos en la tienda on line tanto la edición especial Primeros días de cosecha como Olivar de Plata, y ya podrás compararlos todos.


----------



## zulu (6 Nov 2015)

¿Avisas cuando esté disponible? ¡que estoy seco!


----------



## daniel_es_76 (6 Nov 2015)

Poducto recibido en justo 24h.

Esta mañana lo he probado: Riquissimo!


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (6 Nov 2015)

daniel_es_76 dijo:


> Poducto recibido en justo 24h.
> 
> Esta mañana lo he probado: Riquissimo!



a como salen esas botellas con y sin gastos de envio ???gracias por responder.


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Nov 2015)

zulu dijo:


> ¿Avisas cuando esté disponible? ¡que estoy seco!



Claro que si, no te preocupes. Ya queda nada.



daniel_es_76 dijo:


> Poducto recibido en justo 24h.
> 
> Esta mañana lo he probado: Riquissimo!



Pues cuando pruebes el nuevo 'Primeros días de cosecha' lo vas a flipar, nos ha salido espectacular. Y el otro hoy justo me he subido una muestra para catarlo, enseguida estará Olivar de Plata en la tienda.


----------



## daniel_es_76 (6 Nov 2015)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> a como salen esas botellas con y sin gastos de envio ???gracias por responder.



6 Botellas de 500 ml por un total de 25,46 € impuestos incl. + €7,26 EUR gastos de envio(de Sabiote,Jaén a Collado Villalba,Madrid).


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Nov 2015)

Bueno, pues nuestro primer aove del año, nuestra edición limitada ya está preparada, y mañana la colocaremos en la tienda on line. Solo quiero deciros que la hemos hecho con toda la dedicación y cariño del mundo, y que ha salido un aove excepcional. Y a la espera de que vosotros digáis qué os ha parecido, os dejo el enlace de la entrada al blog, porque como os digo, hasta mañana no lo pondremos en la tienda, porque mirad que horas son ya.
Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Primeros dÃ­as de cosecha, ediciÃ³n especial.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Raullucu (10 Nov 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, pues nuestro primer aove del año, nuestra edición limitada ya está preparada, y mañana la colocaremos en la tienda on line. Solo quiero deciros que la hemos hecho con toda la dedicación y cariño del mundo, y que ha salido un aove excepcional. Y a la espera de que vosotros digáis qué os ha parecido, os dejo el enlace de la entrada al blog, porque como os digo, hasta mañana no lo pondremos en la tienda, porque mirad que horas son ya.
> Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Primeros dÃ*as de cosecha, ediciÃ³n especial.
> Un saludo a todos.



¡Ayayay! A ver si aguanta disponible hasta que tengáis los envases de 5L.


----------



## zulu (10 Nov 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¡Ayayay! A ver si aguanta disponible hasta que tengáis los envases de 5L.



Pues sí, porque si no, hacer dos pedidos distintos se ponen los portes en 15 pavos.

¡Diego, espabila!


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Nov 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¡Ayayay! A ver si aguanta disponible hasta que tengáis los envases de 5L.



Ojalá se acabara tan pronto :XX::XX:

No os preocupéis, que no va tan rápido, además, ya está preparado casi el otro, está recogida la aceituna y molturado el aceite, cuando repose y lo envasemos, ya estará en la tienda, son tres o cuatro días, a lo sumo el lunes próximo.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2015 at 16:14 ----------




zulu dijo:


> Pues sí, porque si no, hacer dos pedidos distintos se ponen los portes en 15 pavos.
> 
> ¡Diego, espabila!



No por Dios, tu usa el mismo pedido y ahorras costes, si hay margen.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (10 Nov 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, pues nuestro primer aove del año, nuestra edición limitada ya está preparada, y mañana la colocaremos en la tienda on line. Solo quiero deciros que la hemos hecho con toda la dedicación y cariño del mundo, y que ha salido un aove excepcional. Y a la espera de que vosotros digáis qué os ha parecido, os dejo el enlace de la entrada al blog, porque como os digo, hasta mañana no lo pondremos en la tienda, porque mirad que horas son ya.
> Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Primeros dÃ*as de cosecha, ediciÃ³n especial.
> Un saludo a todos.



Y digo yo... ¿No se podría adquirir este aceite en formato bag in box?. Porque no sé a los demás, pero a mí me fastidia mucho pagar por un aceite cuando en realidad estoy pagando las botellitas de cristal. Ya sé lo que me vas a decir, que es cuestión de Marketing y tal, pero si conocemos la calidad del producto y el formato bag in box es cojonudo, ¿cual es el problema?.

Ya que estamos en el foro de consumo responsable, por aquello de no generar residuos y tal, hagamos números: En la cosecha pasada, el litro de aceite en bag in box salía por 4 Euros (20 Eur/5 litros). En botellas de 500 ml, el coste era de 10 Eur/l (30 Eur/6 botellas de 500 ml). Entiendo que es el mismo aceite y estaré encantado de comprártelo, pero prefiero que el negocio lo hagas tú y no el que vende las botellitas esas tan monas que van a acabar en el contenedor.

¿No sería posible envasar 5 litros del aceite de cosecha temprana en bag in box?. Personalmente, estaría encantado de comprarte una de esas (a un coste lógicamente superior) junto con varias de aceite normal en cuanto estén disponibles.

Saludos.


----------



## herodes2 (10 Nov 2015)

Es que a 13€ litro o 16€ litro segun según sea la botellita pues como que no, será mejor aceite y todo lo que se quiera, pero un coste que triplica o cuadruplica el precio normal porque esté más seleccionado pues yo no lo veo. Que sí que tendreis que defender vuestro negocio y tal, pero me parece que es caer en los temas gourmets de otros AOVES, vinos, etc. que la materia prima es una cosa y luego está el "humo" añadido.


----------



## zulu (10 Nov 2015)

herodes2 dijo:


> Es que a 13€ litro o 16€ litro segun según sea la botellita pues como que no, será mejor aceite y todo lo que se quiera, pero un coste que triplica o cuadruplica el precio normal porque esté más seleccionado pues yo no lo veo. Que sí que tendreis que defender vuestro negocio y tal, pero me parece que es caer en los temas gourmets de otros AOVES, vinos, etc. que la materia prima es una cosa y luego está el "humo" añadido.



Digo yo, sin tener mucha idea, que seleccionar olivos, recogerlos aparte, etc tendrá más coste que ir a mogollón y se supone que el resultado de esa selección también será mejor calidad.

Como sugerencia a Diego, ya se podría marcar el detalle de mandar una botellita con cada X pedidos, o valor, o puntos acumulados o algo, que vienen de perlas para poner el aceite en mesa, llevar a la oficina, etc. o poderlas pedir unitariamente dentro de un envío mayor, tanto las "primera cosecha" como las "normales"


----------



## Sr.Lobo (10 Nov 2015)

zulu dijo:


> Digo yo, sin tener mucha idea, que seleccionar olivos, recogerlos aparte, etc tendrá más coste que ir a mogollón y se supone que el resultado de esa selección también será mejor calidad



Hagamos números con los precios de la cosecha del año pasado:

-5 litros en bag in box, o 15 litros en 3 garrafas de PET salían por lo mismo: 4 Euros por litro.

-6 Botellas de 500 ml costaban 30 Euros. Si suponemos que 4 Eur/l es el "valor justo" que Diego le da a su aceite, tenemos que estamos pagando 12 Euros por esos 3 litros de aceite y 18 Euros por las 6 botellitas de cristal...

Si el aceite temprano viniera en bag in box, esos 18 Euros nos lo ahorramos él y yo (no creo que Diego haga negocio con las botellitas). Por tanto, 3 litros del aceite Premium pasarían de 39 Euros a 21. Por tanto, 7 Euros/litro como mucho. Caray, la mitad que con las botellitas...


----------



## zulu (10 Nov 2015)

Ahí te doy todita la razón


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Nov 2015)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Y digo yo... ¿No se podría adquirir este aceite en formato bag in box?. Porque no sé a los demás, pero a mí me fastidia mucho pagar por un aceite cuando en realidad estoy pagando las botellitas de cristal. Ya sé lo que me vas a decir, que es cuestión de Marketing y tal, pero si conocemos la calidad del producto y el formato bag in box es cojonudo, ¿cual es el problema?.
> 
> Ya que estamos en el foro de consumo responsable, por aquello de no generar residuos y tal, hagamos números: En la cosecha pasada, el litro de aceite en bag in box salía por 4 Euros (20 Eur/5 litros). En botellas de 500 ml, el coste era de 10 Eur/l (30 Eur/6 botellas de 500 ml). Entiendo que es el mismo aceite y estaré encantado de comprártelo, pero prefiero que el negocio lo hagas tú y no el que vende las botellitas esas tan monas que van a acabar en el contenedor.
> 
> ...



Es una idea, y la tendré en cuenta para hablarlo con mis hermanos, pero en principio nuestra idea no es que haga negocio el de las botellitas, la idea que manejamos es que es un aceite muy seleccionado y que no se usa para todo, y por tanto un formato más pequeño es más vendible. Entiendo tu postura, que usas más cantidad, pero no es lo normal (al menos en mi experiencia).

De todas formas ya te digo que no hemos envasado los mil litros, así que tenemos esa posibilidad si viésemos que tiene demanda. También, y yo me intento poner en la piel de todos, tenéis que poneros en la nuestra, a unos os gusta la lata, a otros les encantaría un formato de litro, otros que el bag in box fuese más pequeño, otros que hay bag in box de 10 litros, y nosotros con el tamaño que tenemos no podemos atender a todo eso.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2015 at 21:02 ----------




herodes2 dijo:


> Es que a 13€ litro o 16€ litro segun según sea la botellita pues como que no, será mejor aceite y todo lo que se quiera, pero un coste que triplica o cuadruplica el precio normal porque esté más seleccionado pues yo no lo veo. Que sí que tendreis que defender vuestro negocio y tal, pero me parece que es caer en los temas gourmets de otros AOVES, vinos, etc. que la materia prima es una cosa y luego está el "humo" añadido.



De verdad que no, no es chovinismo, es realidad. Esta edición especial se ha seleccionado olivo por olivo, una vez buscado el olivo ideal no recogiendo todo su fruto, ni uno sólo del suelo, sino el que cae al principio de la vibración, no todos por tanto, sólo las aceitunas de mayor tamaño y mejor maduración que caen antes, un cuidado extremo en la manipulación, transporte, limpieza. Durante el año sin herbicidas, sin insecticidas. Es lo mejor que hemos hecho nunca.
El problema es que no conocéis como se hacen las cosas en general, y de verdad que no quiero echar porquería sobre nadie, no es mi estilo, en todo el hilo no habrás visto malos comentarios míos sobre otros pero la comparación con otros es muy dolorosa. No todo lo que en la botella pone virgen extra es igual, de hecho, hay botellas en las que lo pone y ni siquiera lo son, porque no lo controla nadie, porque no interesa. Así que triplicar el precio 'del mismo producto' no es la realidad. Hoy mismo me he cruzado yo con uno que iba al campo a tratar con herbicida, su cooperativa abrirá el día 16, faltan seis días y seguramente vaya cuando abran, cuando los plazos de seguridad de lo que esté echando ahora puede que sean de un mes, mínimo seguro veintiún días. Luego lo mezclarán con otro montón de socios, unos igual que él, otros del suelo recogida la aceituna, y luego su cooperativa pondrá virgen extra en la etiqueta. Así de triste.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2015 at 21:05 ----------




zulu dijo:


> Digo yo, sin tener mucha idea, que seleccionar olivos, recogerlos aparte, etc tendrá más coste que ir a mogollón y se supone que el resultado de esa selección también será mejor calidad.
> 
> Como sugerencia a Diego, ya se podría marcar el detalle de mandar una botellita con cada X pedidos, o valor, o puntos acumulados o algo, que vienen de perlas para poner el aceite en mesa, llevar a la oficina, etc. *o poderlas pedir unitariamente dentro de un envío mayor*, tanto las "primera cosecha" como las "normales"



Eso si que me parece una gran idea, de hecho, en el momento que tengamos cajas envasadas miraré a ver qué tan acoplan unas botellas dentro, y haré unos lotes, para que puedan enviarse una o dos botellas dentro de una caja con el mismo coste de envío. 

Gracias.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2015 at 21:06 ----------




Albertov dijo:


> En serio, Sabiote?
> 
> Jaajajaja toda mi familia por parte de madre es de allí, justo ayer hizo un año que llevamos las cenizas de mi abuelo al pueblo. Hacía tiempo que no iba, pero que bonito es el jodido. Y hoy miro la despensa y casi no me queda aceite en casa...
> 
> ...



En serio, y mi familia son 'los pavos', que igual te suena, ya sabes lo de los pueblos y los motes.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (10 Nov 2015)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Por si sirve de algo, yo quiźa me apuntaría a añadir una bag in the box de 5L "primera cosecha" junto a un pedido de 3X5 L del aceite "normal" . El quizá , realmente dependería de los gastos de envío, si aumentarían mucho o no .
> 
> Esto lo pregunto por el bien de todos : ¿ no habría forma de hacer una encuesta de opinión personalizada para saber cuantos nos apuntaríamos a comprar un envase de 5L del primera cosecha ?
> 
> Es que una cosa es lanzar comentarios por aquí y otra traducirlo a números.



Para que conste, yo me apunto a realizar un pedido igual al de Seiyuro_hiko (entre los 2 compramos el 1% de la producción :rolleye. Eso sí, dependiendo del coste por litro del Premium, que a lo mejor se me ha ido la pinza haciendo cuentas.

Por cierto Diego, en forocoches haces sorteos, queremos igualdad!


----------



## mcd (11 Nov 2015)

o algunas cosas estan caras o tienen unas calidades que la mayoria no captamos

Tienda de Segorbe Nostrum

http://oliespal.es/epages/fe323084-...df-4e4f-82b7-6c562855f6a8/Categories/plastico


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Nov 2015)

En lo del sorteo tenéis razón, pero que conste que lo dije en el hilo hace tiempo, pregunté cómo lo hacíamos y no me hicisteis ni caso, ninguno. Así que no sólo es culpa mía, aún así, lo hacemos en cuanto queráis.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (12 Nov 2015)

A ver, un par de cosas más:

-Lo del sorteo no deja de ser una chorrada, a mí también me da bastante igual (y tampoco me ha tocado nunca nada!).

-Al tema este del aceite temprano en bag in box no has respondido aquí pero sí en forocoches. Has dicho lo siguiente:



> lo que intentamos es que el trabajo de todo el año tenga el mejor envoltorio posible, de ahí elegir unas botellas y etiquetas bonitas, es como envolver un diamante en un papel de estraza, como que no



Diego, entiendo tu forma de pensar, pero entiende también la mía/nuestra: conocemos la calidad del aceite, queremos pagar por él pero no por la botella ni las etiquetas. No te lo tomes a mal, todo lo contrario: estás en el punto en que tus clientes dejan de lado la estética del producto porque conocen su calidad (igualito que los fans de Apple :XX, y eso quiere decir que estáis haciendo bien las cosas.

Un ejemplo: habrá quien entre a una sucursal bancaria y le impresione el lujo y el mármol, que cada detalle esté ultra cuidado y que te atiendan unas niñas monísimas con unas tetas enormes (ya, este hilo sin foto no vale para nada :. Habrá a quien el banco ("el producto") le inspire más confianza de esa forma. Sin embargo, yo lo que pensaría es que todo eso hay que pagarlo y, de una forma u otra, ese "envoltorio" lo estoy pagando yo... 

Si consideras que tu aceite tiene que ir en botellitas porque muchos de tus clientes lo demandan así, pues vale, pero aquí en consumo responsable haznos una oferta en bag in box al mismo precio al que quieras vender el aceite de la otra forma pero sin lo que cuesten las botellitas y etiquetas. Así vendes de las dos formas.


----------



## fff (12 Nov 2015)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Diego, entiendo tu forma de pensar, pero entiende también la mía/nuestra: conocemos la calidad del aceite, queremos pagar por él pero no por la botella ni las etiquetas. No te lo tomes a mal, todo lo contrario: estás en el punto en que tus clientes dejan de lado la estética del producto porque conocen su calidad (igualito que los fans de Apple :XX, y eso quiere decir que estáis haciendo bien las cosas.



Correcto! A mi con botellas de 5L al precio mas barato posible, me va


----------



## Matt88 (13 Nov 2015)

Ayer me sorprendió el WhatsApp de una amiga que quien apunté al un pedido de olivar anterior:"vamos al pedir aceite entre varios, te sumas?"
Le pregunte detalles y me contesta "Olivar de plata, por supuesto"
Me hizo gracia.
Además de gracia te hará ilusión también, no Diego?
Creo que lo estáis haciendo bien. Sigue apostando por calidad.
Un saludo al tod@s


----------



## kikelon (13 Nov 2015)

A mi me atrae comprar la edición 'Primeros días', pueden ser un buen regalo para nochebuena, pero realmente no sé si mi paladar va a saber apreciar un producto tan exquisito ¿entiendo que es un aceite destinado a ser consumido en crudo con ensaladas o simplemente sobre un buen pan de pueblo? Por otro lado veo que no está disponible la cosecha 15/16 de la que me agenciaría un par de cajitas también...


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Nov 2015)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> A ver, un par de cosas más:
> 
> -Lo del sorteo no deja de ser una chorrada, a mí también me da bastante igual (y tampoco me ha tocado nunca nada!).
> 
> ...



No por dios, no me lo tomo a mal, no suelo tomarme a mal casi nada, y créeme que entiendo tu postura, pero te cuento la mía. Tu conoces la calidad de Olivar de Plata, es más, te fías de mi cuando te cuento que Olivar de Plata, primeros días de cosecha es aún mejor, pero no todo el mundo lo conoce, al contrario, casi nadie lo conoce, y esencialmente tendemos a creer (unas veces de forma acertada y otras no tanta) que cuando el envase es mejor, el contenido es mejor. Como he dicho, hemos hecho sólo 1000 litros, y nuestra idea (porque aquí hablo yo, pero somos cuatro hermanos y un padre) es que en envase pequeño, además de resaltar su calidad, podemos llegar a más gente, una garrafa de 5 litros son 20 botellas de cuarto, y eso es lo que hemos hecho. Envasamos seiscientas y pico botellas de cuarto y medio litro, y nos quedó aceite, si, pero yo no puedo acudir a la envasadora con un depósito alimentario de 1000 litros y decirles 'envasadme 4 bag in box para un amigo' ya no porque eso tenga un precio descabellado, sino porque directamente me mandan al carajo. Por eso no te he dado una respuesta definitiva, lo intentaré cuando volvamos a envasar todo el que queda, pero primero tendré que tener el consenso de mi familia y la aprobación de la envasadora.
Y te cuento algo más, ya tengo el proyecto pagado al ingeniero de la envasadora, y el permiso pagado al ayuntamiento, y los depósitos de inox y la envasadora comprados, pero me queda la obra. Si esto estuviera sucediendo el año que viene cuando tenga envasadora propia, te prometo que yo mismo te llevaba el bag in box en persona a tu casa, y creo que cuando se confía en mi por aquí es porque he cumplido, pero no depende de mi. Por eso no tienes respuesta definitiva, porque no me gusta empeñar mi palabra si no tengo certeza de poder cumplirla.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Esencialmente... esto venía a comentar, que seguimos sin una respuesta clara.
> 
> Puedo entender que asuste una petición semejante porque puedas pensar ( esto va por Diego ) que "esta gente" cree que por cambiar de envase pasaremos de 13 a 5 .... aunque evidentemente, sabemos que no es así.
> 
> ...



Creo que he contestado antes, pero como he dicho ya, lo que sí haremos será incluir botellas en las cajas grandes (una vez comprobemos que van bien, y no hay peligro de roturas). Y disculpa la espera.



Matt88 dijo:


> Ayer me sorprendió el WhatsApp de una amiga que quien apunté al un pedido de olivar anterior:"vamos al pedir aceite entre varios, te sumas?"
> Le pregunte detalles y me contesta "Olivar de plata, por supuesto"
> Me hizo gracia.
> Además de gracia te hará ilusión también, no Diego?
> ...



Si, de verdad. Piensa que ese comentario, esa idea es nuestra publicidad, nuestra nota de prensa, nuestro equipo de marketing. Un comentario dañino sería un desastre, una mancha, sin embargo uno positivo no tiene tanto peso. Por eso intentamos hacerlo lo mejor posible.



kikelon dijo:


> A mi me atrae comprar la edición 'Primeros días', pueden ser un buen regalo para nochebuena, pero realmente no sé si mi paladar va a saber apreciar un producto tan exquisito ¿entiendo que es un aceite destinado a ser consumido en crudo con ensaladas o simplemente sobre un buen pan de pueblo? Por otro lado veo que no está disponible la cosecha 15/16 de la que me agenciaría un par de cajitas también...



Espera un poquito kikelon, ya queda nada, se que llevo diciendo esto varios días, pero es un producto que luego lo vais a tener en casa todo el año, así que es mejor hacerlo perfecto aunque tarde unos días más. En este caso, como lo hemos recogido muy pronto, muy temprano más bien, la aceituna tenía mucha agua, mucha humedad que queda una parte en el aceite, y ahora hemos de esperar que decante, que se vaya al fondo (el aceite flota sobre el agua) para poder filtrarlo en las mejores condiciones.
Y regálalo, porque vas a quedar genial.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Nov 2015)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Ante todo, gracias por el tiempo que te has tomado en aclarar todo y explicar la situación.
> 
> Poco más se puede hacer por ahora, por lo tanto quedo a la espera definitiva de saber como quedaría esta pequeña petición.
> 
> ...



A mi me ilusiona a la par que aterra, y me explico, e igual necesita este tema otro hilo en el foro en otra sección, ya verás (igual me equivoco) que chorro de trabas innecesarias y gestiones absurdas para una pequeña envasadora de 10 o 12 toneladas de aceite al año, que parecerá que Coca Cola España mueve su envasadora de sitio.


----------



## revOOO (17 Nov 2015)

Hola. El aceite es el que os dan en la almazara de los que les llevan aceituna?? O es de vuestras aceitunas que estais controlando que os las muelan y coger ese aceite?
Porque por lo que creo en una almazara es dificil dedicarse solo a un agricultor siendo que hay una cola de varios esperando a descargar. Y luego que separen tu aceite a otros depositos. Como controlas eso?? Es en cooperativa o almazara?


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Nov 2015)

revOOO dijo:


> Hola. El aceite es el que os dan en la almazara de los que les llevan aceituna?? O es de vuestras aceitunas que estais controlando que os las muelan y coger ese aceite?
> Porque por lo que creo en una almazara es dificil dedicarse solo a un agricultor siendo que hay una cola de varios esperando a descargar. Y luego que separen tu aceite a otros depositos. Como controlas eso?? Es en cooperativa o almazara?



No, el aceite es de nuestras aceitunas y de nuestras fincas, las cuales además cultivamos todo el año, puedes ver todos los datos en nuestra web Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata

Es verdad que una almazara es difícil y raro que se dedique sólo y exclusivamente, aunque sea durante unos días, a un sólo agricultor, en este caso nosotros y nuestro aceite. Lo logramos adelantando la recolección, porque ahora ya están todos los olivicultores recogiendo aceituna, pero nosotros ya recogimos nuestro 'Primeros días de cosecha' el 16 del mes pasado, y Olivar de Plata empezamos el 28 y acabamos el 8 de este mes ya, como ves, mucho antes de la media. Por tanto nos pueden dedicar esa atención, esa tolva para nosotros solos y ese depósito para nuestro aceite en exclusiva. Porque cuando ahora empiecen todos, nosotros ya lo tendremos envasado.


----------



## zulu (18 Nov 2015)

¿Hasta el 28 no recoges? ¿Pero no ibas a poner a la venta el nuevo a principios de esta semana? :-(


----------



## Alxemi (18 Nov 2015)

zulu dijo:


> ¿Hasta el 28 no recoges? ¿Pero no ibas a poner a la venta el nuevo a principios de esta semana? :-(



Empezaron el 28 de octubre y acabaron el 8 de este mes.


----------



## zulu (18 Nov 2015)

Alxemi dijo:


> Empezaron el 28 de octubre y acabaron el 8 de este mes.



Muchas gracias, pero es que el principio de semana ya está siendo mediado, y nada :´(


----------



## kikelon (18 Nov 2015)

zulu dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pero es que el principio de semana ya está siendo mediado, y nada :´(



En un producto tan artesanal es absurdo ir con prisas. Tardará lo que tenga que tardar. :rolleye:


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Nov 2015)

zulu dijo:


> ¿Hasta el 28 no recoges? ¿Pero no ibas a poner a la venta el nuevo a principios de esta semana? :-(



Ya está aquí, tranquilo, mira, que hemos estado envasando hoy.









Alxemi dijo:


> Empezaron el 28 de octubre y acabaron el 8 de este mes.



Gracias por la aclaración 


zulu dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pero es que el principio de semana ya está siendo mediado, y nada :´(



Mira que hora es pero por fin os puedo decir que ya podéis entrar a Olivar de Plata nuestra tienda y comprar Olivar de Plata de la nueva cosecha en el formato que más os guste, y mirad bien porque hay varios.



kikelon dijo:


> En un producto tan artesanal es absurdo ir con prisas. Tardará lo que tenga que tardar. :rolleye:



Pues si @kikelon, no merece la pena ir con prisas, pero ya estaba siendo agobiante por que el del año pasado se nos acabó hace tiempo ya, así que muchísimas gracias a todos por la espera, que ya está aquí la nueva cosecha.

Espero que os guste.


----------



## zulu (18 Nov 2015)

Ya he hecho el pedido

Habeis subido precios y los portes salen por un pico :-(


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Nov 2015)

zulu dijo:


> Ya he hecho el pedido
> 
> Habeis subido precios y los portes salen por un pico :-(



Te garantizo que el precio está por debajo de la calidad que tiene, y tu mismo nos lo contarás, ya verás. Respecto al porte, lo he explicado muchas veces ya, sale algo más caro, pero es mejor trabajar con una empresa seria y responsable, con sus seguros y sus garantías, que al final de una buena a una mala experiencia va a variar dos euros de envío.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2015 at 20:10 ----------

Echad un vistazo a las promociones, que por aquí mismo nos habéis pedido que incluyamos alguna botella en las cajas para ahorrar en el transporte y tener la posibilidad de degustar ambos Olivar de Plata, el tradicional y la nueva edición.


----------



## Diek (18 Nov 2015)

Pues ale, otro pedido por aquí, a ver si merece la pena comparado con el de las ofertas del carreflus! 

Por cierto, incluso con los gastos de envío, comparando con la cooperativa de mis paisanos de Segorbe que han puesto antes, salia por un precio similar, dependiendo del formato...menos de 9€ me parecen razonables para un envío de 10 kg y siendo 24/48h.


----------



## zulu (18 Nov 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Te garantizo que el precio está por debajo de la calidad que tiene, y tu mismo nos lo contarás, ya verás. Respecto al porte, lo he explicado muchas veces ya, sale algo más caro, pero es mejor trabajar con una empresa seria y responsable, con sus seguros y sus garantías, que al final de una buena a una mala experiencia va a variar dos euros de envío.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-nov-2015 at 20:10 ----------
> 
> Echad un vistazo a las promociones, que por aquí mismo nos habéis pedido que incluyamos alguna botella en las cajas para ahorrar en el transporte y tener la posibilidad de degustar ambos Olivar de Plata, el tradicional y la nueva edición.



La calidad ya la sé, por eso lo compro, pero no sé si porque he cogido una caja del normal y una de primera cosecha, pero se me han ido los portes a 12 pavos


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Nov 2015)

zulu dijo:


> La calidad ya la sé, por eso lo compro, pero no sé si porque he cogido una caja del normal y una de primera cosecha, pero se me han ido los portes a 12 pavos



Claro, porque va en función del peso, y en las de botellas además del aceite pesa el formato, el vidrio. Espero que lo disfrutes.


----------



## kikelon (19 Nov 2015)

Bueno, he pedido un bag in box para ver que tal esta cosecha, con gastos sale a menos de 6€/l, como un aceite premium o menos, pero lo que se aprende con Diego no tiene precio, y tener tanta información de donde viene lo que te vas a llevar a la boca es un lujo en los tiempos que corren.
Al final no he pedido el 'primeros días', mi mujer ya tenía pensado otro 'detalle' para estas fiestas, pero me parece una iniciativa estupenda y seguro que es espectacular (quien lo pruebe que vaya contando) ¿tenéis intención de presentar ese 'primeros días' a algún concurso? sería interesante tener la visión de expertos en ese tipo de catas.


----------



## Qui (19 Nov 2015)

He convencido a la familia y amigos y vamos a hacer un pedido más bien grande (para ahorrarnos los gastos de envío :). Uno de ellos me ha hecho una pregunta que no puedo responder, ¿qué acidez tiene el aceite? 
Veremos a ver que tal sale pero estoy seguro de que será estupendo ya que si todos habláis bien de él y además en este foro a mi me parece una garantía.


----------



## Diek (20 Nov 2015)

Bueno, pues esta mañana ha llegado ya mi pedido, decir que el aceite es cojonudo, nada que ver con el que se suele comprar en grandes superficies, eso si, como ya me habían advertido, el aceite bueno y que es reciente, "pica" un poco y sabe bastante mas fuerte que el que solemos comprar, será cuestión de acostumbrarse al sabor, pero se nota la calidad.


----------



## Raullucu (21 Nov 2015)

Nos hemos juntado unos cuantos familiares y hemos hecho un pedido. Estaba animado a pedir al menos un bag in box pero me he quedado con las ganas, ya se mostraba como agotado. ¿Habéis envasado poco en ese formato?


----------



## jbmp3 (21 Nov 2015)

si alguien de la zona de barcelona quiere aceite de calidad puede contactarme y le explicare un poco el proceso de extraccion.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Nov 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> Nos hemos juntado unos cuantos familiares y hemos hecho un pedido. Estaba animado a pedir al menos un bag in box pero me he quedado con las ganas, ya se mostraba como agotado. ¿Habéis envasado poco en ese formato?



Puess si te digo la verdad es que ni en mis mejores sueños esperaba esa acogida del bag in box, resulta que creemos que es mejor envase, y decidimos probar, pero la gente somos de costumbres, el caso, es que compramos cien bag in box (150 pero los cincuenta ya los pusimos a la venta con aceite del año pasado) y se han acabado en días. Así que estamos esperando que nos envíen más, ya personalizados a nuestro gusto. A ver cuanto tardan.


----------



## Puertas (21 Nov 2015)

El fenómeno Diego Almazán avanza con fuerza. Enhorabuena Diego.

El aceite más elegante está listo para seducir al mercado y ganar precio - Diario JAEN



> El aceite más elegante está listo para seducir al mercado y ganar precio
> Publicado en Jaén
> Escrito por Enrique Alonso 21 Noviembre 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## kikelon (23 Nov 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Puess si te digo la verdad es que ni en mis mejores sueños esperaba esa acogida del bag in box, resulta que creemos que es mejor envase, y decidimos probar, pero la gente somos de costumbres, el caso, es que compramos cien bag in box (150 pero los cincuenta ya los pusimos a la venta con aceite del año pasado) y se han acabado en días. Así que estamos esperando que nos envíen más, ya personalizados a nuestro gusto. A ver cuanto tardan.



Yo pedí un bag-in-box porque cuando lo presentásteis me pareció un formato comodísimo y además como bien decís proteje de la luz solar, el problema es que por otro lado genera más residuo aunque menos del mismo es plástico, eso sí.
Aún no he probado el aceite :8: :8: :8: pero es que tenía que esperar a terminar mi mejor aceitera, ahora la lavaré bien lavadita y seca y la llenaré de Olivar, a ver si tenéis merecida la fama   
El envío rapidísimo, eso sí, MRW por ese precio de envío podía avisar de que va a pasar y por cierto, vuestro correo con número de seguimiento llegó cuando ya habían intentado entregármelo :: :: hay que depurar esa parte del proceso 8: 8:


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Nov 2015)

kikelon dijo:


> Yo pedí un bag-in-box porque cuando lo presentásteis me pareció un formato comodísimo y además como bien decís proteje de la luz solar, el problema es que por otro lado genera más residuo aunque menos del mismo es plástico, eso sí.
> Aún no he probado el aceite :8: :8: :8: pero es que tenía que esperar a terminar mi mejor aceitera, ahora la lavaré bien lavadita y seca y la llenaré de Olivar, a ver si tenéis merecida la fama
> El envío rapidísimo, eso sí, MRW por ese precio de envío podía avisar de que va a pasar y por cierto, vuestro correo con número de seguimiento llegó cuando ya habían intentado entregármelo :: :: hay que depurar esa parte del proceso 8: 8:



Por dios kikelon, como haces un comentario por aquí sin probar el aceite!!! Espero sin falta tu comentario una vez probado, a ver si tenemos merecida la fama 

Lo de depurar el proceso va a ser complicado, y te explico. Somos nosotros los que llevamos todo esto, y estos días estamos de recolección. Si, ya hemos terminado de recoger la aceituna de Olivar de Plata, pero ahora seguimos siendo agricultores, recogemos otras que van a cooperativas, y también de gente a la que le trabajamos sus fincas. Ahora, tras el día de aceituna, venimos al ordenador a poner todo en orden y claro, los correos los envía la tienda de forma automática, pero cuando yo marco que ya se ha enviado el paquete, si me retraso un poco, y con esta gente tan rápida, pues pasan esas cosas.


----------



## kikelon (23 Nov 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Por dios kikelon, como haces un comentario por aquí sin probar el aceite!!! Espero sin falta tu comentario una vez probado, a ver si tenemos merecida la fama
> 
> Lo de depurar el proceso va a ser complicado, y te explico. Somos nosotros los que llevamos todo esto, y estos días estamos de recolección. Si, ya hemos terminado de recoger la aceituna de Olivar de Plata, pero ahora seguimos siendo agricultores, recogemos otras que van a cooperativas, y también de gente a la que le trabajamos sus fincas. Ahora, tras el día de aceituna, venimos al ordenador a poner todo en orden y claro, los correos los envía la tienda de forma automática, pero cuando yo marco que ya se ha enviado el paquete, si me retraso un poco, y con esta gente tan rápida, pues pasan esas cosas.



Era medio broma lo de depurar el proceso, comprendo perfectamente que vender de manera tradicional y productos del campo por internet no es lo mismo que tener una empresa de logística, y la verdad, prefiero que siga así, lo importante es el aceite y éste llega rápido y en perfectas condiciones. Voy a probar el aceitito :-D


----------



## Qui (24 Nov 2015)

Pedido realizado. 36 garrafas de 5 litros para abastecer a toda la familia. Espero que esté tan bueno como decís porque sino me cuelgan


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Nov 2015)

Recibido el aceite en bag-in-box. En unos días lo empiezo.


----------



## pasner (24 Nov 2015)

Otro con un pedido de 42 garrafas para familiares y amigos, en breve informare. Ya puede estar bueno como dicen, por la cuenta que me trae......


----------



## Sr.Lobo (24 Nov 2015)

Acabo de recibir mi pedido de bag in box, y a los 3 minutos ya lo habíamos probado mi mujer y yo...

Anteriormente, compraba Germán Baena (las latas negras del Corte Inglés) y Mueloliva Picudo directamente de la cooperativa. Pues bien, no hay punto de comparación, este Olivar de Plata es el aceite más exquisito que he probado en mi vida. Huele a aceite y sabe a aceite. ¿Habéis visto la peli de Ratatouille? Al probarlo, se me ha quedado la misma cara que al crítico cuando prueba el pisto del ratón... SIN PALABRAS.

Un 10 para Diego y su familia... ¿Por cierto, Diego, tienes pensado envasar más bag in box esta temporada?. El formato es cojonudo, en mi casa no van a entrar más garrafas, te lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## herodes2 (24 Nov 2015)

Probado en Box, formato más práctico, lo pongo en la encimera y con el grifo que tiene lleno la aceitera.
En cuanto a la cata me parece más afrutado y mejor esta cosecha que la del 2014(opinión personal)


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Nov 2015)

No te puedes ni imaginar la sonrisa que me ha dibujado tu comentario, te pediría que la repitieses cuando te pregunten desde trustivity (para el que no lo sepa es una empresa de consultas a clientes para opiniones de webs), pero tu decides, desde luego no puedo negar que cualquier comentario positivo nos ayuda, y si es así de bueno aún más.

Lo del bag in box lo he explicado pero no me importa repetirlo. En su dia mis hermanos y yo pensamos en que debíamos cambiar el formato de presentación de nuestro aceite, porque creemos que hacemos un aceite muy bueno para envasarlo en Pet, pero las costumbres no son fáciles de cambiar, así que pedimos precios de este nuevo formato, la bolsa en la caja, que los anglicismos no me gustan. Como resulta que había que hacer miles para obtener precio, pues acabamos pidiendo unos ciento cincuenta genéricos, pues lo que tu tienes en casa no es nuestro diseño, sino uno genérico con nuestra etiqueta, y el año pasado probamos envasando unos pocos. Este año, teníamos unos cien de esos y estamos esperando nuestro diseño, y los envasamos a la espera de nuestro diseño propio, pero no esperábamos que se acabaran en días, ni en nuestros mejores sueños. Así que si, que vamos a envasar más, en cuanto tengamos disponibles.
Ahora, si opinas eso de nuestro Olivar de Plata, si llegas a probar el Primeros días de cosecha, ya lo flipas.

Por cierto, qué es lo que más te gusta del nuevo envase o que ventajas le ves?




Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Acabo de recibir mi pedido de bag in box, y a los 3 minutos ya lo habíamos probado mi mujer y yo...
> 
> Anteriormente, compraba Germán Baena (las latas negras del Corte Inglés) y Mueloliva Picudo directamente de la cooperativa. Pues bien, no hay punto de comparación, este Olivar de Plata es el aceite más exquisito que he probado en mi vida. Huele a aceite y sabe a aceite. ¿Habéis visto la peli de Ratatouille? Al probarlo, se me ha quedado la misma cara que al crítico cuando prueba el pisto del ratón... SIN PALABRAS.
> 
> Un 10 para Diego y su familia... ¿Por cierto, Diego, tienes pensado envasar más bag in box esta temporada?. El formato es cojonudo, en mi casa no van a entrar más garrafas, te lo puedo asegurar.





---------- Post added 24-nov-2015 at 23:07 ----------




herodes2 dijo:


> Probado en Box, formato más práctico, lo pongo en la encimera y con el grifo que tiene lleno la aceitera.
> En cuanto a la cata me parece más afrutado y mejor esta cosecha que la del 2014(opinión personal)



Llevas razón, es mejor cosecha que la del año pasado, se dice, y no pasa nada. Tenéis que tener en cuenta que este Olivar de Plata es un producto natural anual, y varía conforme varían los años, las condiciones agroclimáticas sobre todo. No se mezcla, ni se matiza con otros aceites, es el zumo de nuestras aceitunas directo al envase.

El año pasado fue un año complicado, con menos aceituna para elegir, y una cosecha escasa, y fue complicado.


----------



## kikelon (25 Nov 2015)

Bueeee, ya lo he probado. Espectacular aunque mi opinión es la de un completo ignorante, me dedico a decir si me gusta, si me gusta mucho, o si no me gusta. Este caso no lo he probado mucho pero la primera impresión es que no es muy ácido algo que algunos virgen extra tienen y quizá hay que elegir un pan neutro si queremos que no se le enmascare el sabor, en todo caso mi miedo es que tuviera tanto sabor que solo acabara usándolo con ensaladas, pero para el pescadito al vapor que le hago a los nanos también le va a dar un toque especial y esa cucharadita de aceite de algunos guisos será de este aceite. No compro varios aceites porque solo compro virgen extra (desde que Diego explicó todas las diferencias) y como tampoco hago casi fritura de nada pues lo uso para todo lo demás y aún así me suele durar mucho.
Hoy lo probaré con un buen bocata de jamón y tomate restregado, la prueba de fuego es si me bebo una cerveza o dos, si me bebo dos es que el bocata me está resultando especialmente placentero :-D cada uno mide como sabe y aplica sus propios controles de calidad :-D


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Nov 2015)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Pedidos 4 bag-in-the-box de 5 L y un pack de 6 con las dichosas botellitas de medio-escuálido-litro de "primera cosecha" el pasado jueves... y recibido el viernes .
> 
> Ayer nos hemos juntado unas cuantas personas para probar y comparar el primera cosecha y el "normal" de cosecha 15/16 y el "normal" cosecha 14/15 que todavía quedaba .
> 
> ...




Bueno, lo primero que quiero es darte las gracias por el tiempo que te has tomado y el pedazo de comentario que te has marcado. Ya sé que yo lo vendo, pero en mi humilde opinión un 'hoyo' de pan y aceite y una cuña de queso curado es uno de los mayores placeres.


Si tengo que decir que existen unas diferencias claras entre el Primer día de cosecha y Olivar de Plata (que por cierto, vamos a tener que buscarle un apelativo, porque eso de normal no me gusta nada, más que nada, porque todos los que lo habéis probado ya habéis visto que no tiene nada de normal), otra cosa es que claro, es virgen extra, de nuestras fincas, tratados ambos con esmero y para un profano no está tan claro distinguirlos, pero existen y muchas. También es cierto que estamos ofreciendo en Olivar de Plata unos aceites excepcionales, pero luego siempre os digo lo mismo, que son productos de cosechero y anuales, que no hay mezclas, ni trucos ni historias, y entonces dependen del año. Aunque igual no me creáis yo estoy muy orgulloso de la cosecha pasada, igual más que de esta, porque el año pasado supuso un desafío hacer un aceite bueno, y lo hicimos, muy bueno me atrevo a decir. Este año por como ha transcurrido el año agrícola era normal que saliese bueno, con el esmero que le hemos puesto pues ha salido genial. 

Tampoco me he escondido nunca ni os he engañado, la idea nuestra era empezar con un precio asequible, pero con una calidad grande, para ir haciendo dos cosas, por un lado enseñar que hacemos aceite de verdad y que la gente lo conozca (que lo de los envasadores y supermercados tendría que estar en otra categoría distinta) y por otro lado irnos haciendo un hueco y unos clientes que estén dispuestos a pagar un precio justo por un producto así, y ya se que habrá quien crea que es caro, pero no es así, no llega a ser un precio justo para nosotros el que tiene todavía, y si no mirad esto






ya me diréis.


----------



## zulu (25 Nov 2015)

Yo de momento solo he probado un poco el "primeros dias" con pescado hervido, y estaba espectacular. Tengo pendiente probarlo en el desayuno con un poco de pan tostado. El de cosecha "normal" aún lo tengo pendiente de probar en crudo pero tiene una pinta.... y un olor...


----------



## aritzegur (25 Nov 2015)

Hola.

Hice un pedido según estuvo disponible de una caja del "primeros días", un bag in box y 3 garrafas de 5L de la cosecha última.

Aún estoy acabando la última garrafa del año pasado. Comparando el primeros días con el del año pasado gana claramente el "primeros días". No quiero decir que el del año pasado estuviera malo, ni mucho menos, me parece un aceite extraordinario y a un nivel muy alto, pero en aromas e intensidad el "primeros días" es espectacular (más denso, más color, más aromas). He de decir que no soy ningún experto, simple apreciación personal.

Tengo pendiente probar la cosecha de este año cuando termine el del año pasado, que será pronto.

El envío muy rápido y la atención de Diego genial.

Se te nota Diego al escribir que te va la vida en el producto que hacéis, y creo que tienes motivos para estar orgulloso, el aceite es muy muy bueno.

Un saludo


----------



## kikelon (26 Nov 2015)

Yo no complicaría mucho el tema de los nombres, la nomenclatura ahora es clara, si acaso el Primeros Dias debería quedar como una 'serie especial' del Olivar de Plata:
Olivar de Plata (Ed. Primeros Días)
Olivar de Plata (Cosecha 2015)
Y punto pelota. La foto y ser una edición con un nombre diferente ya dejan claro que es un aceite 'premium' (también el precio). Una breve descripción breve de donde sale el aceite (una única finca, los olivos más antiguos, la aceituna seleccionada de mayor calibre, un procesado separado, etc) ya deja claro porqué vale eso.
Yo entiendo perfectamente que ese aceite no se venda en garrafa de 5 litros ¿alguien compraría caviar en latas de kilo? solo los rusos pero porque para ellos no es tan premium, el resto del planeta no puede pagar miles de euros por una lata, amén de que un envase que no está a la altura lo vulgariza. El marketing muchas veces es necesario para segmentar el mercado, la gente ha de saber a simple vista que está comprando un producto gourmet, es similar al dicho de que 'las buenas esencias vienen en frascos pequeños'.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Nov 2015)

kikelon dijo:


> Bueeee, ya lo he probado. Espectacular aunque mi opinión es la de un completo ignorante, me dedico a decir si me gusta, si me gusta mucho, o si no me gusta. Este caso no lo he probado mucho pero la primera impresión es que no es muy ácido algo que algunos virgen extra tienen y quizá hay que elegir un pan neutro si queremos que no se le enmascare el sabor, en todo caso mi miedo es que tuviera tanto sabor que solo acabara usándolo con ensaladas, pero para el pescadito al vapor que le hago a los nanos también le va a dar un toque especial y esa cucharadita de aceite de algunos guisos será de este aceite. No compro varios aceites porque solo compro virgen extra (desde que Diego explicó todas las diferencias) y como tampoco hago casi fritura de nada pues lo uso para todo lo demás y aún así me suele durar mucho.
> *Hoy lo probaré con un buen bocata de jamón y tomate restregado, la prueba de fuego es si me bebo una cerveza o dos, si me bebo dos es que el bocata me está resultando especialmente placentero :-D cada uno mide como sabe y aplica sus propios controles de calidad* :-D



Me parece un control de calidad genial, expectante estoy por saber cuantas cervezas cayeron.


----------



## kikelon (26 Nov 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Me parece un control de calidad genial, expectante estoy por saber cuantas cervezas cayeron.



Pues cayeron 2 y porque me contuve, ya que despues del bocata pusimos un plato de lacón cortado a mano que había traido mi mujer para la ocasión (y para mi sorpresa) que aderezado con sal tipo Maldon, pimentón de calidad y por supuesto el delicioso Olivar de Plata para culminar el plato, que tentado estuve de abrir un vino blanco que tenía enfriando para el finde. 
En fin, toda una experiencia religiosa. Estoy pensando que si al lacón le dió un toque tan sublime, con un buen pulpo puede ser para rodar una película :baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Nov 2015)

*Aceite con un frutado predominantemente verde pero en el que se aprecian notas maduras. Intenso aroma a planta de tomate con ligeras notas de almendra amarga. Las sensaciones verdes olfativas recuerdan a la hierba recién cortada y las maduras a plátano. Amargo medio y picante más intenso, que dejan sensación de frescor en la cavidad bucal.* 

Esta es la nota de cata que hemos encargado al panel de cata de Citoliva, os dejo también el enlace para que veáis el informe organoléptico completo (Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Nota de cata de nuestro Primeros dÃ­as de cosecha). Cuando tenga el de laboratorio por supuesto lo pondré también, que alguno tenéis muchas ganas de conocer la acidez, aunque no es tan importante como algunos creen.

Lo pongo sobre todo para aquellos que lo habéis probado, a ver qué tal se os da la cata, si coincidís con las sensaciones y recuerdos olfativos que tiene nuestro aceite según los de citoliva.


----------



## Raullucu (30 Nov 2015)

Hola, Diego, te he mandado un privado. Échale un vistazo cuando puedas.


----------



## tripack (30 Nov 2015)

Diego, cuando vuelves a tener disponible los bag in a box?


----------



## zulu (30 Nov 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> *Aceite con un frutado predominantemente verde pero en el que se aprecian notas maduras. Intenso aroma a planta de tomate con ligeras notas de almendra amarga. Las sensaciones verdes olfativas recuerdan a la hierba recién cortada y las maduras a plátano. Amargo medio y picante más intenso, que dejan sensación de frescor en la cavidad bucal.*
> 
> Esta es la nota de cata que hemos encargado al panel de cata de Citoliva, os dejo también el enlace para que veáis el informe organoléptico completo (Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Nota de cata de nuestro Primeros dÃ*as de cosecha). Cuando tenga el de laboratorio por supuesto lo pondré también, que alguno tenéis muchas ganas de conocer la acidez, aunque no es tan importante como algunos creen.
> 
> Lo pongo sobre todo para aquellos que lo habéis probado, a ver qué tal se os da la cata, si coincidís con las sensaciones y recuerdos olfativos que tiene nuestro aceite según los de citoliva.



¡Rediez, cuánto remilgamiento! Está de puta madre, y punto


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Nov 2015)

zulu dijo:


> ¡Rediez, cuánto remilgamiento! Está de puta madre, y punto



Si te cobran tendrán que adornarlo, ahora bien, el 'de puta madre' se entiende rápido.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2015 at 21:47 ----------




tripack dijo:


> Diego, cuando vuelves a tener disponible los bag in a box?



En cuanto nos envíen los nuevos, hoy me han dicho que en dos semanas los tendré, espero que así sea.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2015 at 21:48 ----------




Raullucu dijo:


> Hola, Diego, te he mandado un privado. Échale un vistazo cuando puedas.



Raullucu ya te he contestado, ahora si quieres exponerlo en público igual algún forero sabe del tema y puede ayudar.


----------



## Fetuccini (30 Nov 2015)

zulu dijo:


> ¡Rediez, cuánto remilgamiento! Está de puta madre, y punto



Aquí un cliente. Lo que más me gusta es ver las caras de la gente que lo prueba por primera vez, se quedan en plan "joer, ¡no he probao aceite bueno en mi vida!"

Valdría la pena enviarlo por Kiala o algo similar?

Riquísimo 100%.


----------



## Raullucu (30 Nov 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Raullucu ya te he contestado, ahora si quieres exponerlo en público igual algún forero sabe del tema y puede ayudar.



Muy bien, a ver si alguien me puede aportar algo de información:

El caso es que el pedido de aceite lo hice a través de PayPal pero sin utilizar una cuenta propia del sistema, simplemente introduciendo el nº de tarjeta. Al revisar hoy los extractos del banco veo que, a parte del pago del aceite, PayPal me ha cargado 0,94€ por la compra y 0,03€ por un cambio de divisa, ¿a alguien le ha pasado algo similar?

Por otro lado, el aceite me parece excelente, lo que compras en el super no sabe a nada de nada.

Un saludo.


----------



## RosadeFoc (1 Dic 2015)

Raullucu dijo:


> Muy bien, a ver si alguien me puede aportar algo de información:
> 
> El caso es que el pedido de aceite lo hice a través de PayPal pero sin utilizar una cuenta propia del sistema, simplemente introduciendo el nº de tarjeta. Al revisar hoy los extractos del banco veo que, a parte del pago del aceite, PayPal me ha cargado 0,94€ por la compra y 0,03€ por un cambio de divisa, ¿a alguien le ha pasado algo similar?
> 
> ...



Me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo. Del aceite de momento muy buenas sensaciones pero me espero a probarlo un poco más y recabar opiniones de mis familiares.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Dic 2015)

Catado el bag-in-box hoy, en comida y cena... un aceite cojonudo, superior. ¿Para qué voy a adornar más el comentario?.


----------



## Raullucu (1 Dic 2015)

RosadeFoc dijo:


> Me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo. Del aceite de momento muy buenas sensaciones pero me espero a probarlo un poco más y recabar opiniones de mis familiares.



Estaría bien contactar con PayPal, pero sólo indican la vía telefónica.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (1 Dic 2015)

Yo pedí 4 garrafas hace más de una semana y aún sigo esperando... obviamente Diego poco puede hacer aquí, pero lo de MRW es realmente lamentable:
- Primer intento de entrega el martes 24... "supuestamente" no había nadie en casa... cosa que no era así, pero quizá podría justificarse en que no oyeran el telefonillo (tampoco creo que insistieran mucho).
- Me llaman el jueves 26 (eso es rapidez) diciendo que tienen un paquete para entregar, que si pueden ir el lunes 30 (los tienen cuadrados). Les confirmo que sí, y que se pasarían entre las 17 y las 20 (acotando al máximo...).
- Ayer lunes allí no se presenta ni Dios.
- Hoy tienen los huevazos de poner en el registro web: "Destinatario Aplaza la Entrega"

A ver si hoy consigo ponerme en contacto con ellos y puedo probar esa ambrosía que decís todos...


----------



## Alxemi (1 Dic 2015)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Yo pedí 4 garrafas hace más de una semana y aún sigo esperando... obviamente Diego poco puede hacer aquí, pero lo de MRW es realmente lamentable:
> - Primer intento de entrega el martes 24... "supuestamente" no había nadie en casa... cosa que no era así, pero quizá podría justificarse en que no oyeran el telefonillo (tampoco creo que insistieran mucho).
> - Me llaman el jueves 26 (eso es rapidez) diciendo que tienen un paquete para entregar, que si pueden ir el lunes 30 (los tienen cuadrados). Les confirmo que sí, y que se pasarían entre las 17 y las 20 (acotando al máximo...).
> - Ayer lunes allí no se presenta ni Dios.
> ...



MRW es carísimo y no son los mejores ni de lejos. Las incidencias las tienes igual que en todos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Dic 2015)

Alxemi dijo:


> MRW es carísimo y no son los mejores ni de lejos. Las incidencias las tienes igual que en todos.



MRW, los únicos que han entregado paquete por la tarde. Resto de couriers, incluido Correos, siempre en buena hora antes de la comida y yo presente.


----------



## pasner (1 Dic 2015)

Otro con un pedido de 42 bidones repartidos entre amigos y familiares, aceite cojonudo, volvere a comprar seguro, y en la siguiente sera en bag in box a poder ser.

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## herodes2 (1 Dic 2015)

MRW para mí es de las mensajerias que mejor funciona, cosa que no quita que casi todos son franquiciados e incluso cada mensajero lleva sú forma "particular" a la hora de trabajar sú ruta, así que según zonas o funciona muy bien o de pena, pero una llamadita a central no estaría de más( no a la oficina de tú zona porque te van a torear, pero llamando a central les van a pegar un toque serio)


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Dic 2015)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Yo pedí 4 garrafas hace más de una semana y aún sigo esperando... obviamente Diego poco puede hacer aquí, pero lo de MRW es realmente lamentable:
> - Primer intento de entrega el martes 24... "supuestamente" no había nadie en casa... cosa que no era así, pero quizá podría justificarse en que no oyeran el telefonillo (tampoco creo que insistieran mucho).
> - Me llaman el jueves 26 (eso es rapidez) diciendo que tienen un paquete para entregar, que si pueden ir el lunes 30 (los tienen cuadrados). Les confirmo que sí, y que se pasarían entre las 17 y las 20 (acotando al máximo...).
> - Ayer lunes allí no se presenta ni Dios.
> ...



Siento lo que te está pasando, aunque como puedes comprobar por las opiniones de otros foreros que han pedido, no es lo normal ni mucho menos. Espero que cuando pruebes el aceite te compense este disgusto. Un saludo

---------- Post added 01-dic-2015 at 19:48 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> MRW es carísimo y no son los mejores ni de lejos. Las incidencias las tienes igual que en todos.



Yo no lo veo así, lo que no quita, como ya ha comentado algún forero, que en un determinado sitio puede que funcionen peor. Nosotros desde que trabajamos con ellos (para los pedidos pequeños, porque no quieren grandes además de clavarte) funcionamos de puta madre, y la gente en general muy contenta de tener el envío en casa casi siempre al día siguiente, salvo casos puntuales como este que comentamos, o fines de semana, etc..

---------- Post added 01-dic-2015 at 19:50 ----------




herodes2 dijo:


> MRW para mí es de las mensajerias que mejor funciona, cosa que no quita que casi todos son franquiciados e incluso cada mensajero lleva sú forma "particular" a la hora de trabajar sú ruta, así que según zonas o funciona muy bien o de pena, pero una llamadita a central no estaría de más( no a la oficina de tú zona porque te van a torear, pero llamando a central les van a pegar un toque serio)



Es así como es, son franquiciados pero al menos la mayoría de los que comentáis os va bien, y los que a mi me recogen en Úbeda son geniales. Lo que no quita que alguno pues..... eso, que en todos los rebaños hay una oveja negra.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2015 at 20:02 ----------

Hoy lo que quiero compartir con vosotros es la analítica de laboratorio de nuestro aceite, donde lo que supongo que os llamará más la atención, por su fama (inmerecida a mi juicio) es la famosa acidez, que está en 0,10


----------



## zulu (1 Dic 2015)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Yo pedí 4 garrafas hace más de una semana y aún sigo esperando... obviamente Diego poco puede hacer aquí, pero lo de MRW es realmente lamentable:
> - Primer intento de entrega el martes 24... "supuestamente" no había nadie en casa... cosa que no era así, pero quizá podría justificarse en que no oyeran el telefonillo (tampoco creo que insistieran mucho).
> - Me llaman el jueves 26 (eso es rapidez) diciendo que tienen un paquete para entregar, que si pueden ir el lunes 30 (los tienen cuadrados). Les confirmo que sí, y que se pasarían entre las 17 y las 20 (acotando al máximo...).
> - Ayer lunes allí no se presenta ni Dios.
> ...




A mí este viaje me han tardado más que de costumbre. Lo pedí un viernes (según lo puso Diego a la venta) y me tardó 7 días, cuando otras veces lo he recibido a lo sumo en dos, y eso que lo suelo pedir los domingos por la noche para que de tiempo a traerlo antes del fin de semana, y el martes por la mañana está. Antes creo que usaban otra empresa y por mi parte no hubo nunca ningún problema


----------



## kikelon (2 Dic 2015)

Diego, ¿hay alguna característica del sabor que sería normal que cambie con el tiempo? no hablo de años, claro, hablo a lo largo de los meses...


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Dic 2015)

zulu dijo:


> A mí este viaje me han tardado más que de costumbre. Lo pedí un viernes (según lo puso Diego a la venta) y me tardó 7 días, cuando otras veces lo he recibido a lo sumo en dos, y eso que lo suelo pedir los domingos por la noche para que de tiempo a traerlo antes del fin de semana, y el martes por la mañana está. Antes creo que usaban otra empresa y por mi parte no hubo nunca ningún problema



Si lo pediste un viernes y no recogen hasta el lunes, lo normal es que estuviera en ruta el martes y lo hubieses tenido en casa el miércoles o jueves, si llegó el viernes perdona la tardanza, pero creo que lo peor fue que cogiese en fin de semana entre medias.



kikelon dijo:


> Diego, ¿hay alguna característica del sabor que sería normal que cambie con el tiempo? no hablo de años, claro, hablo a lo largo de los meses...



Si está bien conservado, ya sabes, tapado, a oscuras y en un sitio con una temperatura estable y a ser posible un poco baja (18 ºC) no tiene porqué, ahora es posible que madure un poco, sobre todo los aromas tiendan a ser menos verdes, pero no en menos de 14 o 15 meses.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (2 Dic 2015)

Diego, ¿el bag-in-box va a estar disponible pronto?


----------



## kikelon (3 Dic 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Si lo pediste un viernes y no recogen hasta el lunes, lo normal es que estuviera en ruta el martes y lo hubieses tenido en casa el miércoles o jueves, si llegó el viernes perdona la tardanza, pero creo que lo peor fue que cogiese en fin de semana entre medias.
> 
> 
> 
> Si está bien conservado, ya sabes, tapado, a oscuras y en un sitio con una temperatura estable y a ser posible un poco baja (18 ºC) no tiene porqué, ahora es posible que madure un poco, sobre todo los aromas tiendan a ser menos verdes, pero no en menos de 14 o 15 meses.



No voy a ser tan cuidadoso: bag in box encima de la encimera de la cocina, y yo creo que no va a durar ni la mitad de esos meses.


----------



## ZPla (3 Dic 2015)

El bag in box tiene alguna característica que mejora al envase de plástico si éste se conserva también a oscuras y a buena temperatura?


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (3 Dic 2015)

ZPla dijo:


> El bag in box tiene alguna característica que mejora al envase de plástico si éste se conserva también a oscuras y a buena temperatura?



Más cómodo de manejar y optimiza espacio.


----------



## zulu (3 Dic 2015)

Y que en la garrafa te queda una capa de aire arriba que permite que el aceite se oxide y en el baig-in-box no


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Dic 2015)

zulu dijo:


> Y que en la garrafa te queda una capa de aire arriba que permite que el aceite se oxide y en el baig-in-box no



Como en el vino.


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Dic 2015)

ZPla dijo:


> El bag in box tiene alguna característica que mejora al envase de plástico si éste se conserva también a oscuras y a buena temperatura?



Como ya te ha respondido alguno, protege también del aire, del oxígeno y a la vez también evita la 'fuga' de aromas. Y también ha apuntado alguien que es mejor para el espacio y eso. Y además, a todo esto he de añadir que el nuevo diseño que hemos hecho (no es que el otro sea antiguo, sino que era un diseño genérico de la gente que los hace para el aceite, que nos permitió probarlo sin tener que hacer miles) es bastante bonito, con lo que unido a la protección que ofrece se puede quedar en la encimera de la cocina, y más que un estorbo es casi un adorno.


----------



## kikelon (4 Dic 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Como ya te ha respondido alguno, protege también del aire, del oxígeno y a la vez también evita la 'fuga' de aromas. Y también ha apuntado alguien que es mejor para el espacio y eso. Y además, a todo esto he de añadir que el nuevo diseño que hemos hecho (no es que el otro sea antiguo, sino que era un diseño genérico de la gente que los hace para el aceite, que nos permitió probarlo sin tener que hacer miles) es bastante bonito, con lo que unido a la protección que ofrece se puede quedar en la encimera de la cocina, y más que un estorbo es casi un adorno.



Mecachis, ahora me tengo que pedir otro para ver el nuevo diseño


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Dic 2015)

kikelon dijo:


> Mecachis, ahora me tengo que pedir otro para ver el nuevo diseño



Por poder verlo, lo puedes ver en la web, pero seguro queda mejor en tu encimera. Un saludo. Y espero que esté pronto disponible.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2015 at 21:14 ----------

Hace unos días participamos junto a diversos periodistas y blogueros en la presentación de aceites tempranos, y están empezando a escribir sobre ello, y quiero compartirlo con vosotros, os dejo dos enlaces.

AOVES Tempranos de Jaén

Aceites de oliva 'tempranos', codiciado objeto ('foodie') de deseo


----------



## Judgement day (18 Dic 2015)

Acabo de pedir lote 3 garrafas de 2 l + 4 botellas de 250 ml

Espero recibirlo antes de navidad...


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Dic 2015)

Judgement day dijo:


> Acabo de pedir lote 3 garrafas de 2 l + 4 botellas de 250 ml
> 
> Espero recibirlo antes de navidad...



Pues eso espero yo también, ahora no te lo puedo asegurar con todo el follón navideño, salír salió de aquí el sábado por la mañana. Igual si lo querías para navidad no deberías haber esperado tanto.

Un saludo


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Dic 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues eso espero yo también, ahora no te lo puedo asegurar con todo el follón navideño, salír salió de aquí el sábado por la mañana. Igual si lo querías para navidad no deberías haber esperado tanto.
> 
> Un saludo



Me habéis llamado por tfno. esta semana. No suelo coger nº que no conozco.

¿Alguna encuesta o algo así?, ya voté favorablemente en Trustivity.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Dic 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Me habéis llamado por tfno. esta semana. No suelo coger nº que no conozco.
> 
> ¿Alguna encuesta o algo así?, ya voté favorablemente en Trustivity.



Algo así, me gusta hablar con vosotros para preguntar qué tal todo cuando ya lo habéis probado, simplemente por eso te llamé. Entiendo que algunos ya por aquí comentáis que tal, y os lo agradezco un montón porque me ayuda y mucho, pero yo no relaciono a @Eshpañavabien con el cliente de la tienda, salvo algún caso en que me lo habéis hecho constar.

Respecto a trustivity, también te lo agradezco porque también ayuda, pero es una cosa a parte, es una empresa independiente claro, porque si yo pudiera poner las opiniones pues no sería imparcial.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Dic 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Algo así, me gusta hablar con vosotros para preguntar qué tal todo cuando ya lo habéis probado, simplemente por eso te llamé. Entiendo que algunos ya por aquí comentáis que tal, y os lo agradezco un montón porque me ayuda y mucho, pero yo no relaciono a @Eshpañavabien con el cliente de la tienda, salvo algún caso en que me lo habéis hecho constar.
> 
> Respecto a trustivity, también te lo agradezco porque también ayuda, pero es una cosa a parte, es una empresa independiente claro, porque si yo pudiera poner las opiniones pues no sería imparcial.



Pues buenísimo, desde el color verde botella hasta el sabor. Incluso creo que gasto algo más que cuando compraba botellas.

Esta noche toca un tomate raf-kumato con un chorrete y una tortillita.


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Dic 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Algo así, me gusta hablar con vosotros para preguntar qué tal todo cuando ya lo habéis probado, simplemente por eso te llamé. Entiendo que algunos ya por aquí comentáis que tal, y os lo agradezco un montón porque me ayuda y mucho, pero yo no relaciono a @Eshpañavabien con el cliente de la tienda, salvo algún caso en que me lo habéis hecho constar.
> 
> Respecto a trustivity, también te lo agradezco porque también ayuda, pero es una cosa a parte, es una empresa independiente claro, porque si yo pudiera poner las opiniones pues no sería imparcial.



Llevo un tiempo esperando a que tengáis las cajas y todavía nada ¿se sabe cuándo estarán disponibles?


----------



## Dim Mak (22 Dic 2015)

¿Sólo envíais con Mrw?


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Dic 2015)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Llevo un tiempo esperando a que tengáis las cajas y todavía nada ¿se sabe cuándo estarán disponibles?



Pues si no pasa nada mañana nos las traen,luego tenemos que envasarlo y es mala fecha. Espero que el lunes o martes estén en la tienda pero ya avisaré.


----------



## reydmus (22 Dic 2015)

Hay web???precios???


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Dic 2015)

reydmus dijo:


> Hay web???precios???



Olivardeplata.com


----------



## reydmus (22 Dic 2015)

Los gastos de envio cuanto son mas o menos?


----------



## Judgement day (23 Dic 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues eso espero yo también, ahora no te lo puedo asegurar con todo el follón navideño, salír salió de aquí el sábado por la mañana. Igual si lo querías para navidad no deberías haber esperado tanto.
> 
> Un saludo



Hola Diego,

Por ahora no ha llegado, si llega mañana bien, si no tampoco pasa nada. Gracias.

Un saludo y felices fiestas


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Dic 2015)

reydmus dijo:


> Los gastos de envio cuanto son mas o menos?



Lo mejor es que simules un pedido (bueno, lo mejor es que lo efectúes) y así te los dice la tienda exacto porque varían según el tamaño del pedido (su peso) y la distancia. No te preocupes, no te vamos a molestar con publicidad ni nada parecido. Y hazlo, de verdad que te va a encantar.


----------



## marea1000 (29 Dic 2015)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues si no pasa nada mañana nos las traen,luego tenemos que envasarlo y es mala fecha. Espero que el lunes o martes estén en la tienda pero ya avisaré.



Hola,veo que ya estan disponibles el bag in box.Teneis pensado hacer algun pack como el de 3 garrafas de 5litros?

Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Dic 2015)

marea1000 dijo:


> Hola,veo que ya estan disponibles el bag in box.Teneis pensado hacer algun pack como el de 3 garrafas de 5litros?
> 
> Un saludo.



Los bag in box los pusimos individuales para que cada uno hiciese 'su pack', puedes pedir uno, dos o veinte, sin estar sujeto a un formato fijo. Creemos que así es mejor para vosotros.


----------



## JoJete (30 Dic 2015)

hala pues!

acabo de descubrir este interesante hilo y después de leerme las 20 primeras páginas (hoy voy escaso de trabajo) me he decidido a probar y acabo de hacer un pedido.

Sé lo duro que es el campo, soy hijo de agricultores, mi familia se dedica al cultivo de la patata y no hay ni punto de comparación entre las patatas de mi pueblo y las que venden en el súper y eso que es un producto no elaborado (altitud, tierra y regadío supongo que marcan la diferencia...) 

Aunque como buen maño tengo que defender a muerte los productos de mi tierra y en la zona del bajo aragón se hace también un aceite excelente, 



Allá va mi voto de confianza, en cuanto lo pruebe te pongo mi opinión.
he pillado 6 botellas de 0.5 por 25€, lo que me parece un pelin caro s el transporte 7€ (que Se le va a hacer) 


Un saludo


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Dic 2015)

JoJete dijo:


> hala pues!
> 
> acabo de descubrir este interesante hilo y después de leerme las 20 primeras páginas (hoy voy escaso de trabajo) me he decidido a probar y acabo de hacer un pedido.
> 
> ...



Espero que te guste y lo disfrutes, y que el hilo te haya resultado interesante. Ya nos contarás qué tal. Por mi parte espero que te guste y te animes a probar el de la nueva cosecha también, para la próxima. Un saludo.


----------



## marea1000 (3 Ene 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Los bag in box los pusimos individuales para que cada uno hiciese 'su pack', puedes pedir uno, dos o veinte, sin estar sujeto a un formato fijo. Creemos que así es mejor para vosotros.



Acabo de realizar el pedido, al final 15 garrafas de 5L la cosecha 15/16.Con ganas de probarlo,ya contare que tal.


----------



## forestal92 (3 Ene 2016)

Me uno a los que pedían disponer de formato bag in box del aceite verde, primeros días de cosecha...

Aprovecho para recomendar esa selección de aceite temprano a los foreros.


----------



## pufo (4 Ene 2016)

Yo he pedido 4 bag in box para probar por primera vez. Tiene muy buena pinta el aceite y el envase parece muy práctico. Espero que los de MRW lo traigan en la caja del furgón y no arrastrándolo atado a una cuerda como a veces parece que hacen.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Ene 2016)

Recibidos y catados.

No soy ningún experto en aceites y más bien tengo poco paladar, así que no puedo compararlo con otros, pero puedo decir que al olerlo y probarlo recuerda a zumo de aceituna, algo que no me había pasado nunca. 

A mi madre le parece demasiado fuerte, y es cierto que el picor del picual se nota bastante, pero a mí me gusta. 

El precio y el tiempo de entrega muy buenos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Ene 2016)

marea1000 dijo:


> Acabo de realizar el pedido, al final 15 garrafas de 5L la cosecha 15/16.Con ganas de probarlo,ya contare que tal.



Ya ha salido esta mañana, espero que te guste y nos cuentes.



pufo dijo:


> Yo he pedido 4 bag in box para probar por primera vez. Tiene muy buena pinta el aceite y el envase parece muy práctico. Espero que los de MRW lo traigan en la caja del furgón y no arrastrándolo atado a una cuerda como a veces parece que hacen.



Los hemos precintado los cuatro juntitos con plástico de paletizar, supongo que llegarán bien, aunque es cierto que ha veces los de los paquetes pues no los tratan muy allá, supongo que porque están hartos de paquetes.



Guanotopía dijo:


> Recibidos y catados.
> 
> No soy ningún experto en aceites y más bien tengo poco paladar, así que no puedo compararlo con otros, pero puedo decir que al olerlo y probarlo recuerda a zumo de aceituna, algo que no me había pasado nunca.
> 
> ...



No consiste en ser catador experto, al final es tan simple como si te gusta o no. Que lo disfrutes.


----------



## Faunodemar (5 Ene 2016)

Hola, bienvenido, pillo post pa no perder el hilo.


----------



## pufo (5 Ene 2016)

Han llegado perfectos. Gracias Diego, en cuanto hagamos la cata 'oficial' te cuento


----------



## fff (7 Ene 2016)

hola Diego,
Iba a realizar un pedido hoy pero ahora tengo mis dudas.
El pedido que te hice en octubre del 14 me costo 122 euros. 6 garrafas de 5L.
Si lo realizo hoy, me sale justo 20 euros más, le mismo tipo de pedido.
Entiendo que todo sube, pero desde finales de diciembre a estos dias parece que los precios suben... pero... es un 15% en un año y 3 meses...
saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Ene 2016)

fff dijo:


> hola Diego,
> Iba a realizar un pedido hoy pero ahora tengo mis dudas.
> El pedido que te hice en octubre del 14 me costo 122 euros. 6 garrafas de 5L.
> Si lo realizo hoy, me sale justo 20 euros más, le mismo tipo de pedido.
> ...



Bueno, yo poco puedo decir a eso, eres tú quien conoce ya el producto, y el precio. Si te digo que te llevas a casa Olivar de Plata, que sabes todo de él y lo que no lo puedes preguntar, frente a aceites de los que no conoces la procedencia, el año de cosecha, los tratamientos que han recibido. Y total, me he dado una vuelta por internet rápida y en carrefour esta a 4,89 el litro en garrafa de 5 y en día lo puedes ver aquí Search aceite | Supermercados DIA, que hay varios donde elegir.

Nosotros al precio que dices te sale en tu casa a 4,66 más o menos, virgen extra de finales de octubre, en fin, tu decides, yo creo que es barato.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2016 at 10:58 ----------

Yo hoy lo que quería hacer es mostraros un vídeo del nodo, una joya que me he encontrado buceando por internet para buscar cosas sobre el aceite. Es genial porque vais a ver cómo se obtenía el aceite hace 50 años en nuestro país, y así podemos hablar luego sobre las diferencias a día de hoy

OLIVARES ANDALUCES, Documentales Color - RTVE.es A la Carta

Espero que os guste, y luego ya lo comentamos.


----------



## JoJete (7 Ene 2016)

Buenos días

acabo de recibir mi pedido, a mi también MRW me dice que paso por mi casa tal día y que no había nadie (mentira) 

PD. Diego te he enviado un privado


----------



## fff (7 Ene 2016)

Ciertamente, tu producto por lo que yo aprecio, es bueno, lo que no me gusta es que se encarece o
Tampoco lo voy a comparar con los aceites de supermercado, los cuales habia comprado toda la vida, y con precio caro, solo aprovechando las ofertas para hacer las 'grandes' compras...
Hay otras cooperativas que tambien ofrecen un producto 'similar' AOVE aunque tampoco los conozco tanto como a vosotros.
Por decir algo, el bag in box el mes pasado costaba 3 euros menos. O la garrafa de 5L 6 euros menos...
Desde mi punto de vista no soy extremadamente exigente, simplemente quiero un aceite que sea bueno, 'lo que estoy' pagando, al mejor precio posible...


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Ene 2016)

fff dijo:


> Ciertamente, tu producto por lo que yo aprecio, es bueno, lo que no me gusta es que se encarece o
> Tampoco lo voy a comparar con los aceites de supermercado, los cuales habia comprado toda la vida, y con precio caro, solo aprovechando las ofertas para hacer las 'grandes' compras...
> *Hay otras cooperativas que tambien ofrecen un producto 'similar' AOVE* aunque tampoco los conozco tanto como a vosotros.
> Por decir algo, el bag in box el mes pasado costaba 3 euros menos. O la garrafa de 5L 6 euros menos...
> Desde mi punto de vista no soy extremadamente exigente, simplemente quiero un aceite que sea bueno, 'lo que estoy' pagando, al mejor precio posible...



No estoy de acuerdo, siendo un aceite de mucha calidad el de cualquier cooperativa no creo que tenga comparación, una cooperativa pequeña aquí tiene 500 socios y grande varios miles, cuando se mezcla aceituna de 500 o mil socios es difícil controlar que esa aceituna sea toda de calidad, esté en su punto de maduración, no digamos controlar todos los fitosanitarios usados. 

Respecto a los precios, creo que estás equivocado y tengo que decir que es falso, el mes pasado el bag in box, que era distinto, costaba un euro menos, simplemente porque era un genérico barato que nos ofrecieron para probar (barato no por mala calidad, sino por ser una tirada genérica grande que fabrican). Al diseñar nosotros el nuestro propio simplemente hemos ajustado el coste del mismo. Para la garrafa de cinco litros, el precio de hace un mes es exactamente el mismo que el de ahora, y si te refieres al de hace tres meses largos, el aceite era de la cosecha pasada, y además de ser un aceite de distinta cosecha el precio era menor para una caja de quince litros, en concreto era de 33 céntimos de euro por litro menos que ahora, ni mucho menos cerca de los 1,20 euros que tu afirmas, y que estás equivocado.

Dicho esto, cada uno con su dinero es libre de hacer lo que quiera y de comprar lo que quiera, yo sigo pensando que nuestro Olivar de Plata tiene un precio muy por debajo de su calidad.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2016 at 15:33 ----------




JoJete dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> acabo de recibir mi pedido, a mi también MRW me dice que paso por mi casa tal día y que no había nadie (mentira)
> 
> PD. Diego te he enviado un privado



Estos días de navidad con los envíos de todo el mundo y las compras navideñas han sido un horror en el tema de envíos, y mrw no está libre de eso, estaban colapsados. El resto del año funcionan genial, créeme.

Espero que lo disfrutes con los tuyos, y si puede ser que nos cuentes por aquí qué tal todo. Un saludo.


----------



## Matt88 (7 Ene 2016)

*Cosecha 2015*

Buenas tardes Diego.

Ayer probamos la 1ª garrafa de la nueva cosecha.
Excelente me pareció. Bastante más sabor y olor que la anterior partida, que ya era buena. Más fuerte, más intenso, con un puntito como picante que me encanta
Hasta el color muy distinto, unos tonos verde azulados bien distintos del clasico dorado-bronceado.
Como no entiendo un pimiento de aceites me gustaría que explicaras de donde vienen esos cambios tan notables entre una y otra cosecha.

Me gusta mucho más este aceite. Me parece más puro, más vivo.
Como hice un pedido compartido con amigos solo me he quedado con 3 garrafas de 5 lts. Lo voy a tener que reservar para tomarlo en crudo, para mis desayunos con pan tostado y para ensaladas. Me da pena usarlo para freir y guisar. Y no me apetece volver al AVOE comercial.

Tendremos que esperar para agrupar otro pedido. 
Como prevés vaya el stock de esta temporada?
La pasada temporada creo recordar que al final hubo problemas de fin de existencias.

Un saludo a tod@s


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Ene 2016)

Matt88 dijo:


> Buenas tardes Diego.
> 
> Ayer probamos la 1ª garrafa de la nueva cosecha.
> Excelente me pareció. Bastante más sabor y olor que la anterior partida, que ya era buena. Más fuerte, más intenso, con un puntito como picante que me encanta
> ...




Los cambios los da el árbol, y a este se los da el tiempo, el clima y el terreno, tienes que pensar, todos, que coméis un aceite de cosecha, del año, un zumo natural que no tiene nada que ver con las 'composiciones' de las grandes marcas, que mezclan añadas y calidades, de distintas variedades y procedencias para ofrecer estabilidad a sus clientes, un aceites siempre igual, que es genial para el que siempre quiere lo mismo, pero que es antinatural, porque cada olivo, cada año, cada cosecha, son distintos.

En nuestro caso, la cosecha pasada fue muy pobre, muy triste, muy escasa, y con menos fruta donde elegir se tienen menos posibilidades de hacer un muy buen aceite, además, la maduración fue rapidísima lo que acortó mucho el periodo de recolección óptimo. A todo eso suma que cada año tiene sus horas de calor propias, y sus litros de lluvia, sus horas de frío, etc... Este año, con mucha mejor cosecha ha sido más fácil elegir, y además, teníamos a nuestro favor el descanso del árbol, hemos recogido de nuestra finca 'pichilin' que puedes ver en nuestra web, que el año pasado no produjo, y este año, descansada, nos ha facilitado una aceituna con un tamaño y una maduración extraordinarias. Y eso se ha notado en el aceite.

Aunque yo se que muchos lo reserváis, si tienes alguna fritura o algún guiso especial, úsalo y verás que toque les da. Respecto al problema de existencias, no es tal, para mi claro, os gusta y animáis a conocidos a pedirlo, y cada vez necesitamos más volumen, este año hemos prepadaro unos dos mil litros más que el pasado, y además hemos hecho otros mil de nuestro 'primeros días de cosecha' y creo que será suficiente para llegar a enlazar con la próxima cosecha.


----------



## fff (7 Ene 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Respecto a los precios, creo que estás equivocado y tengo que decir que es falso, el mes pasado el bag in box, que era distinto, costaba un euro menos, simplemente porque era un genérico barato que nos ofrecieron para probar (barato no por mala calidad, sino por ser una tirada genérica grande que fabrican). Al diseñar nosotros el nuestro propio simplemente hemos ajustado el coste del mismo. Para la garrafa de cinco litros, el precio de hace un mes es exactamente el mismo que el de ahora, y si te refieres al de hace tres meses largos, el aceite era de la cosecha pasada, y además de ser un aceite de distinta cosecha el precio era menor para una caja de quince litros, en concreto era de 33 céntimos de euro por litro menos que ahora, ni mucho menos cerca de los 1,20 euros que tu afirmas, y que estás equivocado.



Sin ánimo de entrar en polémicas, seguramente me equivoque con los precios del mes pasado, y puede que fueran de hace más, no lo se, pero si es cierto que la ultima vez que los mire _quizas la cache de mi ordenador mantuviera los 59 euros por garrafa de 3x5L y 20 con algo euros del Bag in box._.. mis disculpas en ese sentido; en cualquier caso si que note desde mi pedido en mayo que ahora he mirado eran unos 57 euros por garrafa y ahora suben a 65.

Diego, no es mi intencion de "discutir" de precios, pero si resaltar que sube, y cierto es que un envio de 122 euros en mayo se me convierte en 142 ahora. Comprendo que defiendes tus precios como vendedor, pero indudablemente el comprador ahora paga _un pico_ más... 

El aceite de la temporada pasada que todavia consumo ahora lo tengo por buenísimo.



Diego Almazán dijo:


> Olivar de Plata tiene un precio muy por debajo de su calidad.



Puede ser, no te digo que no. No soy un gran entendido y me podrian engañar facilmente. Por eso he confiado en ti :rolleye:


PD: Gracias marea1000, corregido


----------



## marea1000 (7 Ene 2016)

fff dijo:


> Sin ánimo de entrar en polémicas, seguramente me equivoque con los precios del mes pasado, y puede que fueran de hace más, no lo se, pero si es cierto que la ultima vez que los mire _quizas la cache de mi ordenador mantuviera los 59 euros por garrafa de 5L y 20 con algo euros del Bag in box._.. mis disculpas en ese sentido; en cualquier caso si que note desde mi pedido en mayo que ahora he mirado eran unos 57 euros por garrafa y ahora suben a 65.
> 
> Diego, no es mi intencion de "discutir" de precios, pero si resaltar que sube, y cierto es que un envio de 122 euros en mayo se me convierte en 142 ahora. Comprendo que defiendes tus precios como vendedor, pero indudablemente el comprador ahora paga _un pico_ más...
> 
> ...



Te has equivocado al escribir,65e vale el pack de TRES garrafas de 5L.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Ene 2016)

fff dijo:


> Sin ánimo de entrar en polémicas, seguramente me equivoque con los precios del mes pasado, y puede que fueran de hace más, no lo se, pero si es cierto que la ultima vez que los mire _quizas la cache de mi ordenador mantuviera los 59 euros por garrafa de 5L y 20 con algo euros del Bag in box._.. mis disculpas en ese sentido; en cualquier caso si que note desde mi pedido en mayo que ahora he mirado eran unos 57 euros por garrafa y ahora suben a 65.
> 
> Diego, no es mi intencion de "discutir" de precios, pero si resaltar que sube, y cierto es que un envio de 122 euros en mayo se me convierte en 142 ahora. Comprendo que defiendes tus precios como vendedor, pero indudablemente el comprador ahora paga _un pico_ más...
> 
> ...




Si yo no quiero discutir contigo, todo lo contrario. Sólo intento explicar que ofrecemos un aceite de mucha calidad a un precio muy contenido, y me duele que alguien diga que es caro porque no es realidad. Que ha subido el aceite, pues es cierto, todo el aceite, porque el año pasado no hubo, y a menores existencias pues mayor precio, nosotros todo el año pasado estuvimos con el mismo precio, hasta que se hizo imposible contenerlo. Ahora, con una nueva cosecha mejor aún que la pasada, y con los aceites normales por las nubes, hemos considerado en subirlo, aunque todavía no creo que tenga el precio que merece, ya se acerca mucho. Hay muchos aceites mediocres en el supermercado por encima de los cinco euros el litro, no lo digo yo, se puede comprobar fácilmente.

Y de verdad que no es polémica, es hablar educadamente, tu defiendes tus intereses como consumidor, te entiendo, y yo te aseguro como productor, porque lo creo firmemente, que estás haciendo una gran compra. Luego ya cada uno hace lo que le interesa.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Ene 2016)

Bueno, yo al final me he animado y he pillado un bag-in-box de 5 litritos. Ya contaré.


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Ene 2016)

Echad un vistazo a este Nodo, es muy ilustrativo, en serio

OLIVARES ANDALUCES, Documentales Color - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## JoJete (11 Ene 2016)

Bien. Pues una vez hechas las pertinentes catas solo me queda mas que felicitarte. Es un excelente aceite un sabor intenso de gran calidad a un precio muy contenido.de los mejores q he probado...
enhorabuena


----------



## kikelon (11 Ene 2016)

Ostras, 3 Bag-in-box el envío sale 8,71 cuando 1 solo me salió por 7,38 ¿es posible? Siendo así sale mucho más rentable el litro, vaya.
Lo que parece claro es que en la siguiente cosecha, el rey de la fiesta va a ser el Bag-in-Box en detrimento de la clásica garrafa aunque hay que ver como se apura el vaciado que cada gota de ese aceite es una joyita


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Ene 2016)

JoJete dijo:


> Bien. Pues una vez hechas las pertinentes catas solo me queda mas que felicitarte. Es un excelente aceite un sabor intenso de gran calidad a un precio muy contenido.de los mejores q he probado...
> enhorabuena



Muchas gracias.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2016 at 20:11 ----------




kikelon dijo:


> Ostras, 3 Bag-in-box el envío sale 8,71 cuando 1 solo me salió por 7,38 ¿es posible? Siendo así sale mucho más rentable el litro, vaya.
> Lo que parece claro es que en la siguiente cosecha, el rey de la fiesta va a ser el Bag-in-Box en detrimento de la clásica garrafa aunque hay que ver como se apura el vaciado que cada gota de ese aceite es una joyita



Si, lo he recomendado varias veces, haced pruebas cuando pidáis con una, dos o tres cajas, bags o lo que os interese, porque el envío no sube de forma proporcional, y depende del peso, hay veces que al añadir una caja ni siquiera sube un céntimo, con lo que os interesa, y a mi pues lo mejor es que estéis contentos.


----------



## Saryon (13 Ene 2016)

Que me podéis decir del aceite de primer prensado? Me han regalado una garrafa y me han dicho que esto es la leche, la verdad es que yo ni siquiera había oído hablar de él ni había visto nunca un aceite tan turbio. Lo cierto es que está muy bueno, pero es cierto que es "mejor" que un aceite más refinado?


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Ene 2016)

Saryon dijo:


> Que me podéis decir del aceite de primer prensado? Me han regalado una garrafa y me han dicho que esto es la leche, la verdad es que yo ni siquiera había oído hablar de él ni había visto nunca un aceite tan turbio. Lo cierto es que está muy bueno, pero es cierto que es "mejor" que un aceite más refinado?



Pues como siempre digo, que las almazaras de prensas ya no existen, y por tanto tu aceite dudo mucho que sea de primer prensado. Un buen virgen extra siempre es el primero que se obtiene de la aceituna, entre otras cosas porque en una segunda extracción ya se usan altas temperaturas para agotar la masa y por tanto el aceite que se obtiene es de peor calidad.
El que esté turbio es sencillo, es que es un aceite sin filtrar, si lo observas irá decantando, y verás como aparecen posos en el fondo del envase (si es transparente claro).

Y por supuesto, que sea mejor o peor lo dictamina su calidad, la calidad de la fruta de la que se obtuvo, los buenos métodos en su obtención, etc.. si es un virgen extra bien hecho por supuesto es mejor que uno refinado.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (18 Ene 2016)

Ya he recibido mi bag-in-box tras un pequeño lío de la mensajería... el aceite está muy bueno, se nota una diferencia brutal con los habituales del supermercado, y por un poco más de dinero. El envase es bastante práctico, el grifito que lleva es casi imposible de abrir accidentalmente y no gotea nada.


----------



## marea1000 (19 Ene 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Ya ha salido esta mañana, espero que te guste y nos cuentes.



Tras unos días aprobándolo resumo las opiniones de la familia.

A todos nos ha gustado mucho,se nota la diferencia con los aceites comerciales.A mi personalmente me sorprendió gratamente el olor intenso que tiene,aquí también se nota,y mucho, con los aceites comerciales.Tiene un toque amargo que es agradable y en mi caso esperaba algo mas de intensidad en el sabor,cosa que no le pasa a nadie mas ya que me dicen que en su opinión es un aceite fuerte.En resumen todos contentos y a un buen precio para el aceite que es .

Como información del envío: Hice el pedido el día 3,salio el 4 y lo recibí el 8.

Una pregunta.¿por que no sale la acidez que tiene en el envase?

Un saludo y enhorabuena por el trabajo.


----------



## zulu (19 Ene 2016)

marea1000 dijo:


> Tras unos días aprobándolo resumo las opiniones de la familia.
> 
> A todos nos ha gustado mucho,se nota la diferencia con los aceites comerciales.A mi personalmente me sorprendió gratamente el olor intenso que tiene,aquí también se nota,y mucho, con los aceites comerciales.Tiene un toque amargo que es agradable y en mi caso esperaba algo mas de intensidad en el sabor,cosa que no le pasa a nadie mas ya que me dicen que en su opinión es un aceite fuerte.En resumen todos contentos y a un buen precio para el aceite que es .
> 
> ...




En la página 61 lo contesta Diego:


> Hoy lo que quiero compartir con vosotros es la analítica de laboratorio de nuestro aceite, donde lo que supongo que os llamará más la atención, por su fama (inmerecida a mi juicio) es la famosa acidez, que está en 0,10


----------



## marea1000 (19 Ene 2016)

zulu dijo:


> En la página 61 lo contesta Diego:



Gracias por la respuesta pero ya lo tenia leido.La duda es el por que no se indica en la etiqueta.A mi la verdad es que me da igual pero me lo ha preguntado un familiar.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Ene 2016)

marea1000 dijo:


> Tras unos días aprobándolo resumo las opiniones de la familia.
> 
> A todos nos ha gustado mucho,se nota la diferencia con los aceites comerciales.A mi personalmente me sorprendió gratamente el olor intenso que tiene,aquí también se nota,y mucho, con los aceites comerciales.Tiene un toque amargo que es agradable y en mi caso esperaba algo mas de intensidad en el sabor,cosa que no le pasa a nadie mas ya que me dicen que en su opinión es un aceite fuerte.En resumen todos contentos y a un buen precio para el aceite que es .
> 
> ...





marea1000 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta pero ya lo tenia leido.La duda es el por que no se indica en la etiqueta.A mi la verdad es que me da igual pero me lo ha preguntado un familiar.
> 
> Saludos.



Te explico lo de la acidez y la etiqueta, y los motivos por los que no aparece que son varios. El primero es que nosotros envasamos muy poquito, y las etiquetas hay que pedirlas en gran número, así que nos sirven para varias campañas, y la acidez no la podría imprimir porque es imposible conocerla por adelantado, hay que tener el aceite antes para analizarlo. El segundo es de espacio, ya por ley no se puede poner la acidez si no aparecen también los peróxidos, el K 235 y el K 270 y las ceras, esto está bien, porque la acidez es un parámetro que no tiene la repercusión que se le otorga, pero a su vez se necesita más espacio para tanto dato y nosotros no disponemos de él, a cambio, lo ofrecemos en la web, con muchos más datos que nadie da. Y el tercero, ya menos importante para la gente pero sí para nosotros, es que la acidez varía con el tiempo, es como si en tu dni pusiera tu peso, es muy posible que si te pesaras varias veces a lo largo del periodo de vigencia no coincidiese, pues igual, en un virgen extra de cosecha la acidez varía, sube, muy poquito, pero sube, otra cosa distinta es en una composición industrial.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Ene 2016)

Nuestras universidades descubren propiedades positivas del aceite de oliva virgen extra, otra más.

Científicos demuestran el potencial anticancerígeno de un compuesto derivado de la aceituna | Mercacei


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Feb 2016)

Ya estamos en invierno, así que nuestros olivos ya están parados, descansando. No puedo negar que lo merecen, pues ha salido genial este año. En invierno el olivo entra en parada vegetativa, lo cual es normal, para evitar daños por frío sobre todo, este año no está siendo así, ya que las temperaturas que hacen lo invitan a otras cosas, ya veremos al final el resultado. Lo que más temo es que luego haga frío de verdad en marzo o incluso abril, y se lleve por delante las yemas de fruto si va adelantado por estas temperaturas actuales.

En fin, que ha terminado el ciclo, y ahora descansan para empezar de nuevo el camino hacia la próxima cosecha de Olivar de Plata, allá por noviembre.


----------



## Faunodemar (9 Feb 2016)

fumigator dijo:


> el aceite de oliva esta sobrevalorado.



Ah..? ¿que tool resto de mortales deberían valorarlo como tu? ¿quieres decir?, Ya, claro, claro.


----------



## fumigator (10 Feb 2016)

Faunodemar dijo:


> Ah..? ¿que tool resto de mortales deberían valorarlo como tu? ¿quieres decir?, Ya, claro, claro.



es que ya parece que es el maná de la salud. Segun "log egpertos" lo cura todo: colesterol, cancer, diabetes, resfriado; te lo puedes echar en el pelo, en las manos, como crema hidratante y antiedad...

anda a tomal pol culo

cualquier aceite que haya sufrido el proceso industrial al que es sometido el aceite de oliva, de saludable poco.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Feb 2016)

fumigator dijo:


> es que ya parece que es el maná de la salud. Segun "log egpertos" lo cura todo: colesterol, cancer, diabetes, resfriado; te lo puedes echar en el pelo, en las manos, como crema hidratante y antiedad...
> 
> anda a tomal pol culo
> 
> cualquier aceite que haya sufrido el proceso industrial al que es sometido el aceite de oliva, de saludable poco.



Antes de hablar deberías tomarte un tiempo y leer el hilo, igual aprendías algo del proceso de obtención de los aceites de oliva vírgenes.


----------



## tarchan (11 Feb 2016)

A mi ya me queda sólo una botella de 2L de la cosecha del año pasado, he quedado muy contento con la calidad, en breve haré un pedido del de este año.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (11 Feb 2016)

No se ha fijado que el hilo es de aceite de oliva *virgen extra*, que se obtiene únicamente por extracción mediante *procedimientos mecánicos*.


----------



## zulu (11 Feb 2016)

tarchan dijo:


> A mi ya me queda sólo una botella de 2L de la cosecha del año pasado, he quedado muy contento con la calidad, en breve haré un pedido del de este año.



Pues en mi opinión es mejor el de este año, así que te lo estás perdiendo. Calculo que mañana me llegará el pedido, a ver que tal es el envase ese de caja.

Una cosa curiosa, estuve trasteando con las cantidades en el pedido, y pidiendo tres "box" me salían los mismos portes que uno o dos, osea que es un mínimo, pero si subía a 4 ya me salía el porte más caro por cada unidad que tres. Me explico: Uno, dos o tres box 8,71€ y cuatro 11,98. Corrijo, uno solo sale por 7,26 de portes (carísimo).


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Feb 2016)

Es sencillo de explicar Zulu, resulta que nos cobran por tramos de peso que no tienen porqué coincidir con el peso de los envíos, Entrega - Olivar de Plata

Entonces según el peso el programa calcula en qué tramo se situa, así ocurre eso que cuentas.


----------



## tarchan (12 Feb 2016)

Mare de Deu, los gastos de envió a Baleares han pegado un subidon tremendo.

El año pasado el envió de una caja de 4x2L eran 9,80€, ¡este año marca 34€!

Cuesta casi más el envió que el aceite, no entiendo como MRW pide por enviar un paquete que ni llega a los 10 Kg esa cantidad.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Feb 2016)

tarchan dijo:


> Mare de Deu, los gastos de envió a Baleares han pegado un subidon tremendo.
> 
> El año pasado el envió de una caja de 4x2L eran 9,80€, ¡este año marca 34€!
> 
> Cuesta casi más el envió que el aceite, no entiendo como MRW pide por enviar un paquete que ni llega a los 10 Kg esa cantidad.



Lo siento tarchan, el año pasado costaba lo mismo, o mejor dicho, a nosotros nos costó eso, lo que ocurre es que fuiste el único envío a Baleares, y pagamos la novatada, cuando nos dijeron lo que costaba, y ya habías hecho el pago, enviamos tu pedido y nosotros asumimos el coste. El problema fue que pusimos un precio que nos dieron genérico sin darnos cuenta que no incluía a las islas Baleares. Me he puesto en contacto con varias empresas y el mejor precio que me han dado ha sido de unos 20 euros, si te interesa te pones en contacto con nosotros, lo siento, no he podido hacer otra cosa.


----------



## tarchan (13 Feb 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Lo siento tarchan, el año pasado costaba lo mismo, o mejor dicho, a nosotros nos costó eso, lo que ocurre es que fuiste el único envío a Baleares, y pagamos la novatada, cuando nos dijeron lo que costaba, y ya habías hecho el pago, enviamos tu pedido y nosotros asumimos el coste. El problema fue que pusimos un precio que nos dieron genérico sin darnos cuenta que no incluía a las islas Baleares. Me he puesto en contacto con varias empresas y el mejor precio que me han dado ha sido de unos 20 euros, si te interesa te pones en contacto con nosotros, lo siento, no he podido hacer otra cosa.



Gracias por responder y por la deferencia Diego, vivir en las islas siempre es problemático para poder comprar cualquier producto de calidad que sea pesado.

Yo es que en realidad gasto poquito aceite, sólo lo consumo para ensaladas y para desayunar los fines de semana, por eso con esos 8 litros me da para el año entero. Buscaré a ver si alguien de mi entorno se suma a pedir conmigo, que de momento no pude convencerles, y diluir un poco los gastos de envío.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bishop (14 Feb 2016)

En vista del los precios astronómicos que se ven por el super con calidades que tampoco son nada del otro jueves, me animé a pedir 4 garrafas de 2l para probarlo.

La entrega rapidísima, a los dos días las recibía en mi casa. El envase me parece muy manejable y práctico. Pero llegamos al punto importante... el producto. El color y el olor del aceite ya eran buenos indicios, pero probar un poco de pan de Carral con el aceite me produjo una agradable sorpresa... sabor intenso y con carácter, para los que nos gusta el picual, de agradecer. Esta noche no puede resistirme a la que para mi es la prueba definitiva... ya os podeis reir... freir un huevo (de corral por supuesto) y unas pocas patatas... indescriptible, casi se me saltan las lágrimas... :baba:

Mi más sincera enhorabuena, tenéis un producto cojonudo. El servicio en la entrega esta a la altura la única pega a poner es que el tracking no me llegó a llegar nunca por email, ni aparece en la web, supongo que será un fallo puntual; pero a decir verdad casi ni lo noté, al día siguiente al pago, a primera hora de la mañana tenía la caja en mi cocina. Los de mrw se han portado esta vez. 

Si la calidad del producto y el servicio siguen siendo los mismos y el precio sigue siendo igualmente contenido y razonable, es muy probable que repita.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Feb 2016)

Bishop dijo:


> En vista del los precios astronómicos que se ven por el super con calidades que tampoco son nada del otro jueves, me animé a pedir 4 garrafas de 2l para probarlo.
> 
> La entrega rapidísima, a los dos días las recibía en mi casa. El envase me parece muy manejable y práctico. Pero llegamos al punto importante... el producto. El color y el olor del aceite ya eran buenos indicios, pero probar un poco de pan de Carral con el aceite me produjo una agradable sorpresa... sabor intenso y con carácter, para los que nos gusta el picual, de agradecer. Esta noche no puede resistirme a la que para mi es la prueba definitiva... ya os podeis reir... freir un huevo (de corral por supuesto) y unas pocas patatas... indescriptible, casi se me saltan las lágrimas... :baba:
> 
> ...




Bishop lo primero es darte las gracias por fiarte de mi y probar Olivar de Plata, espero que lo disfrutes.

Visto, como dices, lo que venden en el super, y al precio que lo venden, Olivar de Plata es barato, normalmente tenéis reticencias a decirlo así, pero no es más que la verdad, sólo espero que cuando el aceite vuelva a bajar, que lo hará seguro, como es seguro que el petróleo subirá, os acordéis de la calidad y las garantías que damos ahora, y sigáis con nosotros. Intentamos mantener el precio muy contenido y hacemos ese esfuerzo, aun sabiendo que según su calidad podría estar más caro.

El envío suele ser así, no siempre pasa, y algunos ya lo han comentado por aquí, pero lo normal es que en poco tiempo esté en casa, ocurre también que entra un pedido el viernes noche, y claro no llega hasta el martes o el miércoles siguiente. Pero lo normal suele ser así, y lo del tracking como dices, también, mi hermano y yo somos los agricultores, y los encargados de la web, y los pedidos y todo, vamos, y ocurre que a veces se pone un pedido a mrw y sale y se me pasa cambiar el estado del pedido en la tienda, y cuando me acuerdo y lo pongo como 'enviado' ya lo tiene el cliente en su casa, perdón.

Y del aceite, pues le ponemos todo el cariño, estamos todo el año detrás del olivar, pendientes, y os hacemos partícipes del proceso a través de la web y el blog, con toda la transparencia. Y cuando se hacen las cosas con esmero en el campo, y en la almazara, y si además acompaña el tiempo un poco, pues el resultado es el que tienes en casa. Y lo de los huevos no es ninguna tontería, yo ya he hecho muchos cursos de cata, pero como de verdad aprecio si un aceite es genial, es en un par de huevos fritos con una poca sal y unos ajos, si cuando lo troceas todo, coges pan y dejas el plato como salido del lavavajillas, es señal de que el aceite es cojonudo.

Como anécdota tengo que decir, que hace unos meses hablando con un cliente (solemos llamar a ver qué tal todo, algunos de aquí lo saben) me comentaba que cuando la gente decía de comer pan con aceite, a él le daba repelús, por no decir asco, que no entendía cómo la gente podíamos hacer eso, hasta que no le llegó a casa el nuestro, probó, y se dió cuenta de la mierda que había estado comiendo hasta entonces.


----------



## ninaiz (14 Feb 2016)

esto parece un foro de olivar de la plata.com en vez de ser una plataforma para intercambiar experiencias, el webmaster deberia de hacer algo,para hacer publicidad hay otros metodos, y otros medios,:|


----------



## -= Kracken =- (14 Feb 2016)

A primeros de enero hice mi pedido, consistente en 3 bag in box.

El envío perfecto, lo recibí muy rápido por MRW. El aceite lo he probado hace pocos días y tengo que decir que es excelente, tanto el color como el aroma. El bag in box también es muy práctico y vistoso, incluso para tenerlo en la encimera de la cocina e ir recargando las aceiteras.

Pica un poco, pero a mi me gustan este tipo de aceites. En cambio, me parece menos denso que el otro aceite que llevo dos años consumiendo, que es de Almazara Campopineda de Píñar (Granada), también un excelente aceite, pero más suave y con más cuerpo y densidad.

Lo que consumáis habitualmente el típico aceite de supermercado, vais a notar muy mucho la diferencia en calidad y sabor, por un precio similar. Yo es que ya llevo varios años consumiendo aceite de almazara, que compro directamente al productor y estoy acostumbrado "a lo bueno"...

Decir que la atención de Olivar de Plata ha sido excelente. Incluso me llamaron por teléfono para preguntarme qué me había parecido el producto.

En cualquier caso, ya que se trata de un hilo sobre AOVE, recomiendo encarecidamente el consumo de este tipo de producto adquirido directamente al productor, ya que nos permitirá consumir producto de primera calidad y apoyaremos al pequeño productor.

Saludos.


----------



## Percebe Gallego (14 Feb 2016)

Acabo de realizar un pedido de un bag de 5 litros. Ya comentaré que tal. 

Yo soy de galicia y vendo marisco a toda españa. Te recomiendo usar tpv bancaria en vez de paypal. Si no me equivoco paypal es un 2,4% de comisión, y yo de tpv virtual pago 0,40% en el bbva. 

Saludos


----------



## herodes2 (14 Feb 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> esto parece un foro de olivar de la plata.com en vez de ser una plataforma para intercambiar experiencias, el webmaster deberia de hacer algo,para hacer publicidad hay otros metodos, y otros medios,:|



Bueno, esa es tú opinión, yo entré en este hilo para enterarme quien proporcionaba un buen virgen extra a un precio competente(pone consumo responsable) y te garantizo que habré visto como unas 50 e-tiendas, pero que envasen su propio aceite(no lo habitual que es llevarlo a la cooperativa y todo al mogollón) muy pocos, que de estos pocos tengan una buena calidad-precio pues con los dedos de una mano y si ves el seguimiento que van haciendo anualmente en el olivar y lo van colgando en el blog pues menos todavía; si a parte de esto pruebas el aceite y ves que la calidad es excelente y que Diego y sú familia son agricultores de Jaen, gente humilde, modesta y una rara avis hoy día pues que quieres que te diga, para mí esto está muy lejos de lo que es publicidad; también hay hilos de Lidl, Aldi, cacao puro, etc. se ponen marcas buenas y malas pero es que sino no hay forma de discernir entre calidad de productos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Feb 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> esto parece un foro de olivar de la plata.com en vez de ser una plataforma para intercambiar experiencias, el webmaster deberia de hacer algo,para hacer publicidad hay otros metodos, y otros medios,:|



Yo creé el hilo porque, lo creas o no, para mi es importante que la gente conozca todo lo que hay detrás del aceite de oliva virgen extra, que se conozcan las diferentes categorías y en definitiva, que aprendamos todos, que es lo mejor para nuestro sector, no sólo para Olivar de Plata. 
Siempre he intentado contestar a todo lo que se me ha preguntado, ayudar en la medida de mis conocimientos, y también vender mi producto, claro, y me alegra cuando algunos foreros lo prueban y comentan en el hilo. 

Mi intención no ha sido nunca molestar a nadie, lo siento si te he molestado, aún así creo que lo más sencillo es que no entres si te molesta.

---------- Post added 15-feb-2016 at 15:57 ----------




Percebe Gallego dijo:


> Acabo de realizar un pedido de un bag de 5 litros. Ya comentaré que tal.
> 
> Yo soy de galicia y vendo marisco a toda españa. Te recomiendo usar tpv bancaria en vez de paypal. Si no me equivoco paypal es un 2,4% de comisión, y yo de tpv virtual pago 0,40% en el bbva.
> 
> Saludos



Espero que te guste y que nos cuentes qué tal por aquí. Respecto al tema del cobro, en su día intentamos negociar un tpv virtual pero todo fueron pegas por parte del banco, así que optamos por paypal, cosa que no quita que podamos volver a preguntar a ver qué tal ahora.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Feb 2016)

Percebe Gallego dijo:


> Acabo de realizar un pedido de un bag de 5 litros. Ya comentaré que tal.
> 
> Yo soy de galicia y vendo marisco a toda españa. Te recomiendo usar tpv bancaria en vez de paypal. Si no me equivoco paypal es un 2,4% de comisión, y yo de tpv virtual pago 0,40% en el bbva.
> 
> Saludos



No nos dejes asin.. Dinos la pagina o algo :o


----------



## Percebe Gallego (15 Feb 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> No nos dejes asin.. Dinos la pagina o algo :o



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/744859-tienda-online-de-pescado-y-marisco-y-respondo-preguntas.html


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Feb 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> No nos dejes asin.. Dinos la pagina o algo :o



:XX::XX::XX: Es que tiene huevos el tío, primero nos pone los dientes largos y luego se calla.


----------



## Percebe Gallego (15 Feb 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: Es que tiene huevos el tío, primero nos pone los dientes largos y luego se calla.



No pensé que se fuesen a interesar tanto, me preguntaron muchos tanto por privado como en comentarios y me animé a abrir un post. 

Lo del tpv, a mi el banco al principio también me dijeron que no en la caixa y en el bbva. Si no tienen historial tuyo se echan para atrás porque lo puedes usar para blanquear dinero, estafar, pasar tarjetas falsas... 

Al final bbva accedió a darme el tpv virtual a un 1,5% despues de 4 años conseguí bajarlo al 0,40% que es un interés muy bueno. Sin mantenimiento ni nada, simplemente 0,4% por operación. 

Saludos


----------



## guaxx (16 Feb 2016)

Ayer en el programa "Aquí la tierra" de TVE sacaron un olivar se Aranjuez que se recolectó con una vendimiadora adaptada. Tardaba 6 segundos en recolectar un olivo. Yo las he visto por mi tierra y son muy rápidas para coger uva pero tienes que tener el viñedo adaptado. Me acordé de este hilo al verlo y lo comparto con vostros. 

Aquí la tierra - Recolección con última tecnología, Aquí la Tierra - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Feb 2016)

He hecho unas fotitos estos días pasados, porque me gusta enseñaros cómo trabajamos, pues ahora toca la poda, y así amanece el olivar (no apetece mucho trabajar así, cuando derribas una rama te cae el hielo encima).






Durante el invierno aprovechamos para podar pues la savia está detenida y no hacemos daño en las heridas al olivo, además evitamos que cuando en primavera se ponga en movimiento destine recursos a ramas que no queremos o necesitamos.
Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Invierno en el olivar


----------



## Garbatella (26 Feb 2016)

Hola.

Hace unos meses estuve de visita en Úbeda, un lugar precioso.

Aprovechamos para visitar el centro de interpretación del aceite, realizar un pequeño curso de cata, y de paso comprar un poco de aceite virgen extra de la zona. Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Considerando que picual es el tipo de aceeituna que nos gusta por ese amargor y fuerza, ¿qué te parece Elizondo? 
Botella 1l Picual ELIZONDO - Centro de Interpretación Olivar y Aceite

¿Y el precio de 17euros el litro?

Saludos y muchas gracias por el post.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Feb 2016)

Garbatella dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Hace unos meses estuve de visita en Úbeda, un lugar precioso.
> 
> ...




Úbeda es preciosa, es cierto, si te comentaron algo de Francisco de los Cobos, su castillo y su señorío eran Sabiote, a sólo 7 kms, y nos podías haber hecho una visita. Nosotros somos socios del centro de interpretación desde su formación, si hiciste un pequeño curso de cata seguro que Sole o Tomás te dieron a probar varios, amén de que allí tenemos todos expuestas muestras y copas de cata para degustarlas.

La inmensa mayoría de los aceites del centro son picuales, porque es la variedad predominante en la zona. Respecto al aceite que me preguntas, conozco al dueño y el aceite, él tiene su filosofía y nosotros la nuestra, y yo no soy quien para criticarla. Yo te puedo hablar de las bondades de nuestro Olivar de Plata Primeros días de cosecha, elegido entre la mejor aceituna de nuestra explotación, y recolectado el 16 de octubre con todo el esmero, y con todas las garantías que damos con los análisis expuestos en el blog, y los trabajos que hacemos a la vista de todos. Y eres tú quien tiene que decidir cual comprar.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Mar 2016)

Está esto últimamente un poco desangelado y voy a intentar darle algo de vidilla. Nosotros ya estamos preparando el olivo para que salga del invierno lo mejor posible, para que en primavera esté en las mejores condiciones para una buena floración. Así que ya estamos podando nuestros olivos, 

[YOUTUBE]0O09qUBzu30[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]I9BRFrI3BAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pufo (7 Mar 2016)

Hola, Diego. Disculpa no haber contestado antes, pero quería esperar a que varias personas probaran el aceite. Les ha encantado a todos. Por mi parte quisiera resaltar que vuestro servicio y atención es magnífico y el envase bag in box es muy práctico.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Mar 2016)

Diego, una pregunta. 

Estoy acostumbrado a escuchar que no es buena idea utilizar aceite de oliva virgen extra para cocinar (saltear, dorar...) porque se quema muy pronto, generándose sustancias con mal sabor e incluso tóxicas. Que para eso es mejor usar otros aceites o mantequilla clarificada. ¿Qué opinas de esto?

Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Mar 2016)

pufo dijo:


> Hola, Diego. Disculpa no haber contestado antes, pero quería esperar a que varias personas probaran el aceite. Les ha encantado a todos. Por mi parte quisiera resaltar que vuestro servicio y atención es magnífico y el envase bag in box es muy práctico.



Estás más que disculpado, me alegro de que les haya gustado. Y me gustaría preguntarte concretamente qué le ves mejor al bag respecto al pet. Un saludo.



JohnDoe dijo:


> Diego, una pregunta.
> 
> Estoy acostumbrado a escuchar que no es buena idea utilizar aceite de oliva virgen extra para cocinar (saltear, dorar...) porque se quema muy pronto, generándose sustancias con mal sabor e incluso tóxicas. Que para eso es mejor usar otros aceites o mantequilla clarificada. ¿Qué opinas de esto?
> 
> Gracias.



Pues que es falso y a la vez tiene algo de verdad. El aove es el aceite vegetal más sano que existe, por que es el único realmente natural pues se exprime de una fruta, y por tanto usarlo para cualquier cosa añade un plus extra a nuestra cocina. No es verdad que se queme antes que otros Punto de humeo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre pues como esta hay cientos de tablas con distintos valores incluso muy dispares entre ellos. Además, depende de la calidad del mismo, de si está filtrado o no, de la maduración, de un sinfin de variables.
Dicho esto, ¿se quema? pues si, pero dime alguno que no se queme, si aplicamos temperatura a cualquier alimento lo acabamos quemando, y al quemar un alimento se alteran diferentes sustancias que no son demasiado sanas. La gracia está en controlar la temperatura a la hora de cocinar, pues ni para freir, ni para dorar ni saltear se necesitan temperaturas tan elevadas.

---------- Post added 08-mar-2016 at 16:53 ----------

Aceite de oliva, la mejor opción para las frituras y tempuras a altas temperaturas

Aceite de oliva, la mejor opción para las frituras a altas temperaturas

Solo el aceite de oliva es capaz de soportar una temperatura de hasta 180ºC sin descomponerse y sin perder sus propiedades. Además, protege los alimentos con una película crujiente que impide que se empapen en grasa y potencia el sabor de los alimentos.

Mdg, Sabormediterraneo.com


Solo el aceite de oliva es capaz de soportar una temperatura de hasta 180ºC sin descomponerse y sin perder sus propiedades. A estas temperaturas, otros aceites se deterioran, perdiendo así sus propiedades.

El resto de los aceites de semillas no fríen tan bien, al no poder alcanzar los 180ºC, sin degradarse. O cuecen los alimentos empapándolos o se queman si se intenta calentarlos mucho. Pero hay además otra ventaja, el aceite de oliva protege los alimentos con una película crujiente que impide que se empapen en grasa.	Para otras operaciones como para confitar o sofreir se puede utilizar otro tipo de aceite, al requerir temperaturas más bajas, pero para freir el más adecuado es el de oliva.

Pero los aceites de oliva no sólo son más seguros a la hora de cocinar los fritos. Tienen innegables ventajas culinarias, como indica el Programa de Promoción Europeo de los Aceites de Oliva.

tempura
A altas temperaturas la fritura es más rápida, por lo que el alimento pierde menos nutrientes. Además, las proteínas crean en su superficie una capa crujiente que hace que la penetración de aceite sea menor. De esta manera, se limita el incremento de calorías y conserva en el interior su jugo y sales minerales. Sin olvidar que los aceites de oliva potencian el sabor de los alimentos, convirtiendo la fritura en una experiencia culinaria de primer orden.

Consejos para freír con aceite de oliva

No mezclar aceites de oliva con otras grasas, pues estos últimos toleran peor las altas temperaturas, descomponiéndose más rápidamente.
Para que los alimentos empanados o rebozados queden crujientes y empapen menos aceite, añadir por cada huevo batido una cucharada sopera de leche.
Para escurrir el exceso de grasa usar un colador o dejar reposar la fritura sobre un papel de cocina absorbente.
No tapar el alimento una vez frito, ya que se reblandece la capa crujiente del exterior.
Los alimentos para freír deben estar secos para evitar, de esta forma, que salpique al introducirlos en el aceite.
Tras cada fritura, se deben eliminar restos de alimentos ya que puedan favorecer su oxidación y alteración del aroma (un mismo aceite de oliva puede utilizarse hasta 4 ó 5 veces para freír, siempre que se hayan eliminado los residuos después de cada uso y no se haya quemado adquiriendo un color oscuro).
Temperaturas de fritura según el tipo de alimento

Para alimentos gruesos o con gran cantidad de agua (verduras, hortalizas…) mejor freír a 130-145ºC
Para alimentos con pre-cocción como verduras cocinadas, empanados (escalopes…) o rebozados (pescados…) es recomendable mantener una temperatura de 160ºC
Para alimentos que fríen rápidamente o cortados en piezas pequeñas (patatas, huevos, croquetas…) se pueden alcanzar los 180ºC.
En Asia no se utiliza aceite de oliva para la preparación de tempuras de verduras (calabacines, berenejenas ....). Tal como se indica anteriormente requieren temperaturas inferiores 130-145ºC, y esto hace posible que en estos países se utilice otros tipos de aceite.

Sin embargo, nosotros que pertenecemos a la cultura del aceite de oliva, consideramos que tanto las frituras como los tempuras quedan inmejorables con aceite de oliva. Porque tienen un aroma y un crujiente delicioso.

Rebozados, empanados o en tempura

Solo fríen bien los alimentos ricos en almidón o albuminas (patatas, huevos, masas a base de harina). En aquellos alimentos que no la tienen (verdura, fruta, pescado, se lo proporcionamos con una masa para fritos enharinándolos, rebozándolos o empanándoles.

Para rebozar se pasa primero el alimento por harino y luego por huevo. Para empanarlos, primero se pasa el alimento por pan rallado y luego por huevo.

Sin embargo para preparar tempura, - (existen en el mercado tempuras elaboradas listas para utilizar) - para preparar la masa se requiere : harina, fécula de maíz, levadura y agua muy fía.

Una proporción para preparar una abundante tempura sería (400 gramos de harina, 100 gramos de fécula de maíz, 2 gramos de levadura, 1 litro de agua muy fría. ) Se mezclan todos los ingredientes y se añade un huevo entero ligeramente batido. No importa que queden grumos y la mezcal debe estar en todo momento muy fría.

Las verduras para las tempuras se cortan bien en rodajas finas o en bastoncitos tipo juliana.


----------



## pufo (8 Mar 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Estás más que disculpado, me alegro de que les haya gustado. Y me gustaría preguntarte concretamente qué le ves mejor al bag respecto al pet. Un saludo.



Nosotros utilizamos una pequeña aceitera de cristal (1/2 litro) y con el "grifo" del bag es mucho más cómoda de rellenar porque no hay que hacer equilibrios con los 5 kg que pesan los envases al principio. También se reduce la posibilidad de pringarlo todo.

Puede acomodarse un un armario alto de la cocina y no moverlo hasta que se termina. 

Está aislado de la luz (tu sabrás mejor que yo si esto le afecta o no, pero como que te quedas más tranquilo)

Por su diseño puede incluso dejarse a la vista.

Es más facil de guardar o apilar.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Mar 2016)

Tengo el bag en una repisa en la cocina y sirvo directamente de ahí. Lo que me gusta es que no entre aire y no le de la luz.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Mar 2016)

pufo dijo:


> Nosotros utilizamos una pequeña aceitera de cristal (1/2 litro) y con el "grifo" del bag es mucho más cómoda de rellenar porque no hay que hacer equilibrios con los 5 kg que pesan los envases al principio. También se reduce la posibilidad de pringarlo todo.
> 
> Puede acomodarse un un armario alto de la cocina y no moverlo hasta que se termina.
> 
> ...





Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Tengo el bag en una repisa en la cocina y sirvo directamente de ahí. Lo que me gusta es que no entre aire y no le de la luz.




Os agradezco a ambos que comentéis las bondades del bag por aquí, la gente es muy reacia al cambio, y el envase de toda la vida tiene su peso. Por nuestra parte, creemos que es mucho mejor, por eso hemos apostado por cambiarlo, pero cualquier cosita que digáis vosotros pesa mucho más en la decisión de un posible comprador que todo lo que yo cuente.

Es mucho mejor para la conservación de nuestro aceite, y es bonito también, como comentas, se puede dejar a la vista pues no le afecta la luz. Y si que todos comentáis que es más cómodo.


----------



## Faunodemar (15 Mar 2016)

Buenas tardes... un poco rimbombante el hombre, pero "más preparáo que'l preparáo.." 

[youtube]7ZYsh0HT3uQ[/youtube]


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Mar 2016)

Faunodemar dijo:


> Buenas tardes... un poco rimbombante el hombre, pero "más preparáo que'l preparáo.."
> 
> [youtube]7ZYsh0HT3uQ[/youtube]



Luego pruebo otro día, porque hoy los altavoces no quieren trabajar, y eso que es jueves, verás mañana.

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » COSECHA 2015/16

Por fin he tenido un rato y he terminado la descripción de esta última cosecha de Olivar de Plata, la verdad es que la tenía olvidada, a la espera de os datos de laboratorio, la dejé y me olvidé de ella. Aquí os explico la finca de la que hemos obtenido la aceituna para hacerlo este año, los kilos recogidos, las fechas, fotos, en fin, además lo que queráis saber más sólo tenéis que preguntarlo. También un análisis del mismo y unas notas de cata, aunque en este punto lo que me gustaría es un debate con los foreros que lo han probado, que me constan muchos, y ver si notan unas notas u otras, y lo que les ha parecido a ellos, que es lo importante.


----------



## Será en Octubre (17 Mar 2016)

Para Diego: sé que sonará un poco extraño esto, pero me gustaría que me confirmases o desmintieses algo.

Verás, resulta que "alguien" le ha comentado a mi mujer que al bebé no se le debe dar aceite de oliva de extracción en frío.... ante lo cual me he quedado...:: Decía que no al de extracción en frío porque puede colarse alguna bacteria y que a su aún débil estómago le puede causar problemas serios.

Yo no me lo he tomado nada en serio, porque además todo aceite de oliva que conozco de calidad es extracción en frío, pero bueno... Me he acordado de que teníamos un experto en el foro, así que aquí estoy pidiéndote por favor una opinión.

Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Mar 2016)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Para Diego: sé que sonará un poco extraño esto, pero me gustaría que me confirmases o desmintieses algo.
> 
> Verás, resulta que "alguien" le ha comentado a mi mujer que al bebé no se le debe dar aceite de oliva de extracción en frío.... ante lo cual me he quedado...:: Decía que no al de extracción en frío porque puede colarse alguna bacteria y que a su aún débil estómago le puede causar problemas serios.
> 
> ...




Pues si te digo la verdad, me pillas en pañales, si sirve de broma. Esto más bien tendrías que preguntárselo al pediatra, que supongo será experto en nutrición infantil.


----------



## Faunodemar (17 Mar 2016)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Para Diego: sé que sonará un poco extraño esto, pero me gustaría que me confirmases o desmintieses algo.
> 
> Verás, resulta que "alguien" le ha comentado a mi mujer que al bebé no se le debe dar aceite de oliva de extracción en frío.... ante lo cual me he quedado...:: Decía que no al de extracción en frío *porque puede colarse alguna bacteria y que a su aún débil estómago le puede causar problemas serios.*
> 
> ...



Me meto. Algo simple. Si el fundamento de la recomendación es eso de *porque puede colarse alguna bacteria y que a su aún débil estómago le puede causar problemas serios.*, por lo menos no aducía a razones que apunten a los contenidos "normales" de un aceite de oliva de extracción en frío, sino a la posibilidad de que en el envasado se cuele *"una bacteria"*.

Si es por eso, en cualquier alimento con cadena de envasado, aunque ocurra muy histórica y raramente, puede colárse "alguna" bacteria. Desde las verduras para los purés hasta en cualquier potito de papillas de las marcas más "punteras". 

Yo no le prestaría atención al comentario más allá del que se se le puede pretar a alguien que disfruta emitiendo maldiciones en su interacción social e ideas catastrofístas y negativas como uso y costumbre.

De todas formas no es mala idea (para estar tranquilo) preguntarle a un pediatra si es significativa la probabilidad de la presencia accidental de alguna bacteria en algún alimento como para evitar dárselo a un bebé. O si acaso las frecuencias de las dosis de aceite de oliva de extracción en frío; diarias, semanales, etc....

Por otro lado...hay algunos indicios hasta que diga algo el pediatra.

El Aceite de Oliva en la nutrición infantil y la salud de los niños

"...Es por eso que desde que comenzamos a prepararle las primeras papillas de verduras al bebé se recomienda echarles una cucharadita de aceite de oliva virgen extra..."
Aceite de Oliva en Internet - Aceite de Oliva para los niños, la grasa vegetal más saludable​






[youtube]1XvRN0yEclU[/youtube]
Los beneficios del aceite de oliva virgen extra en la infancia

12 Usos del Aceite de Oliva para niños y bebés | Esencia de Olivo - Aceite de Oliva


----------



## Alxemi (23 Mar 2016)

Bebe de cuantos meses?


----------



## Puertas (24 Mar 2016)

En el aceite no viven bacterias. Es un conservante natural, sin agua ni oxígeno. Por eso no se envasa al vacío, ni se pasteuriza antes de envasarlo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (31 Mar 2016)

Daniscience - Dieta cetogénica, entrenamientos inteligentes, y más

_Bienvenido a mi blog, aquí encontrarás una buena cantidad de información sobre el mundo del ejercicio físico y la nutrición deportiva. Sabemos que el término ejercicio es muy amplio, yo me centraré en lo que conozco: la musculación, y la mejora de las capacidades físicas básicas mediante otros ejercicios como correr o la bicicleta._

El enlace que os dejo arriba y el texto es de un blog de un chaval que como el mismo explica escribe sobre su experiencia en ejercicio y nutrición. Ha probado nuestro aceite y ha tenido a bien incluir una pequeña reseña en su última entrada al blog, que versa sobre 'superalimentos españoles', así que agradecidos que estamos de que nos cite, os dejo el enlace por si a alguno os interesa el tema. Un saludo.


----------



## menos_16 (1 Abr 2016)

Repitiendo aceite de olivar de plata por tercera vez en los ultimos años...

La verdad que esta estupendo y me quedo con las ganas de pillar el nuevo "bag in box" pero para la siguiente creo que no se me escapa.

UP al hilo


----------



## Puertas (4 Abr 2016)

¿Son más saludables los aceites de oliva vírgenes sin filtrar?

¿Son más saludables los aceites de oliva vírgenes sin filtrar?

Los aceites de oliva vírgenes sin filtrar tienen un aspecto turbio como consecuencia de la presencia de pequeñas partículas en suspensión

JOSÉ J. GAFORIO | jaén

4 abril 201600:21

He leído en diferentes foros comentarios sobre la conveniencia o no de filtrar los aceites de oliva vírgenes. Algunos defienden que los que no se filtran, son mejores y más saludables. ¿Qué hay de cierto en esto? ¿Qué ventajas o inconvenientes tiene el filtrado?

Los aceites de oliva vírgenes sin filtrar tienen un aspecto turbio como consecuencia de la presencia de pequeñas partículas en suspensión. Básicamente son restos orgánicos formados por microscópicos trocitos de la pulpa de la aceituna que sedimentan en el fondo de la botella por decantación natural. A este tipo de aceite se le suele conocer con la denominación de aceite de oliva en rama. La presencia de estos posos no suele ser bien aceptada por un gran número de consumidores, sobre todo, en los países habitualmente no consumidores de este tipo de alimento. El motivo es que lo asocian a la presencia de impurezas, incluso, con la noción de suciedad.

Preguntas y respuestas

¿Por qué se filtran los aceites de oliva vírgenes? Se filtran para eliminar estas partículas en suspensión y darle un aspecto más 'limpio' al aceite. Aparte de esta, ¿hay alguna diferencia sustancial entre los aceites filtrados y sin filtrar? Los restos orgánicos, presentes en los aceites sin filtrar, fermentan transmitiendo olores y sabores desagradables a la vez que aceleran los procesos oxidativos. Además, estos aceites tienen restos de agua de vegetación que también favorecen los procesos de degradación del aceite. Todo ello hace que sean menos estables que los filtrados. La consecuencia práctica es que los no filtrados tienen que consumirse con rapidez para poder disfrutar de sus características organolépticas, ya que se deterioran más rápido.

¿El filtrado elimina algo más que los posos? Efectivamente si, elimina también los restos de agua de vegetación que aun persistían. Con ello, se eliminan también algunos componentes minoritarios disueltos en el agua. ¿Son más saludables los aceites de oliva vírgenes no filtrados que los filtrados? Hasta el momento, no hay evidencias científicas que hayan demostrado que sean más saludables. ¿Para qué usos culinarios son más adecuados los no filtrados? Al contener restos orgánicos, si se utilizan para freír, estos se van a requemar dándole un sabor no deseable, por ello, estos aceites se aconsejan para tomarlos en crudo en ensaladas, tostadas, etc.


----------



## kikelon (4 Abr 2016)

Pues nada, otros tres bag-in-box pa la saca. Nunca me habían durado tan poco 5 litros de aceite :-D


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Abr 2016)

Puertas dijo:


> ¿Son más saludables los aceites de oliva vírgenes sin filtrar?
> 
> ¿Son más saludables los aceites de oliva vírgenes sin filtrar?
> 
> ...




Pues si Puertas, es muy buen artículo. Y por aquí lo hemos debatido y preguntado varias veces, y mi opinión ya la sabéis, de hecho nosotros filtramos Olivar de Plata siempre.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2016 at 18:58 ----------




kikelon dijo:


> Pues nada, otros tres bag-in-box pa la saca. Nunca me habían durado tan poco 5 litros de aceite :-D



Eso es buena señal.


----------



## kikelon (6 Abr 2016)

Ya están en casa los tres bag-in-box. Ciertamente rápido el envío, y en la puerta de casa entregado por la tarde, van mejorando estos de MRW, normalmente me toca ir a recogerlo porque solo quieren pasar por la mañana.
Eso sí, vuestro enlace al seguimiento del envío no funciona, así que es totalmente inutil y además no sér porqué sale una frase en inglés en medio del correo en castellano. Todo esto por quejarme de algo, vaya, que el overall score de la compra es del 95% de satisfacción :-D


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Abr 2016)

Quería poneros la ventanilla con el vídeo, pero no me acuerdo como se hacía así que os dejo el enlace.

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » También cuidamos nuestro entorno.

Liebre bebé - YouTube

Había que poner a partir del = no?


----------



## Faunodemar (12 Abr 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Quería poneros la ventanilla con el vídeo, pero no me acuerdo como se hacía así que os dejo el enlace.
> 
> Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » También cuidamos nuestro entorno.
> 
> ...



*Si...*

[YOUTUBE]ts1Haf3KJnU[/YouTube]

[YOUTUBE]3HPCdjppWAE[/YouTube]


----------



## Bishop (13 Abr 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Quería poneros la ventanilla con el vídeo, pero no me acuerdo como se hacía así que os dejo el enlace.
> 
> Había que poner a partir del = no?



Sí, como ha respondido el anterior conforero. Te detallo algo más:

Simplemente pon el identificador alfanumérico que tiene el link del vídeo dentro de la siguiente etiqueta:

[*youtube][/*youtube]

Quitándole los astericos, claro... los pongo para que se vea la etiqueta

por ejemplo... para el vídeo del gazapillo en que el link es Liebre bebÃ© - YouTube

lo que tienes que escribir es, recuerda, sin asteriscos:

[*youtube]UvBkfRc7o-A[/*youtube]

y así queda el vídeo empotrado:

[youtube]UvBkfRc7o-A[/youtube]


Por otra parte y aprovechando el mensaje: ¿Habéis estudiado la posibilidad de dar algún tipo de descuento, directamente en la compra y/o vale descuento para compra posterior, para los que efectúan el pago mediante transferencia? Sería muy interesante, ayudando a mejorar aún más si cabe la calidad/precio y lo mejor... realmente sin coste para vosotros, puesto que los pagos mediante otros medios llevan asociado un coste, que en este caso os ahorráis.


----------



## zulu (13 Abr 2016)

Bishop dijo:


> Por otra parte y aprovechando el mensaje: ¿Habéis estudiado la posibilidad de dar algún tipo de descuento, directamente en la compra y/o vale descuento para compra posterior, para los que efectúan el pago mediante transferencia? Sería muy interesante, ayudando a mejorar aún más si cabe la calidad/precio y lo mejor... realmente sin coste para vosotros, puesto que los pagos mediante otros medios llevan asociado un coste, que en este caso os ahorráis.



Eso ya lo tienen. Te vas a Inicio, Puntos de fidelidad, y abajo a la izquierda Mis Puntos de fidelidad y cambias los puntos de fidelidad por vales descuento.



> Mi cuenta
> 
> Mis pedidos
> Mis vales descuento
> ...


----------



## Bishop (14 Abr 2016)

zulu dijo:


> Eso ya lo tienen. Te vas a Inicio, Puntos de fidelidad, y abajo a la izquierda Mis Puntos de fidelidad y cambias los puntos de fidelidad por vales descuento.



Los puntos de fidelidad son para *todos* los clientes, independientemente del medio usado para el pago. Yo estoy preguntando por un posible descuento *ligado a efectuar el pago por transferencia*, dado que eso les ahorra un coste, sea tarjeta de crédito o paypal.

Descuento que en su caso, entiendo sería adicional al generado por los puntos de fidelidad.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Abr 2016)

Bishop dijo:


> Los puntos de fidelidad son para *todos* los clientes, independientemente del medio usado para el pago. Yo estoy preguntando por un posible descuento *ligado a efectuar el pago por transferencia*, dado que eso les ahorra un coste, sea tarjeta de crédito o paypal.
> 
> Descuento que en su caso, entiendo sería adicional al generado por los puntos de fidelidad.



No lo hemos contemplado Bishop, entiendo que cada forma de pago tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes.


----------



## Don Bocadillon (16 Abr 2016)

Acabo de probar el aceite y está exquisito. Mi mujer hizo un curso de cata de aceite y le ha encantado.
Lo pedí en el nuevo envase bag in box que me ha gustado mucho, es muy cómodo y protege el aceite mejor que las garrafas.
Totalmente recomendable.

Enviado desde mi HM NOTE 1S


----------



## Judgement day (20 Abr 2016)

Marchando 3 garrafas más por aqui...o

Prefiero la garrafa de toda la vida porque no tengo sitio en la cocina para dejar el bag in box. No es ningún problema porque siempre las tengo protegidas de la luz, además de que veo que el bag es algo más caro.


----------



## rupertaaa (22 May 2016)

Un par de preguntas respecto al tema:

Hace poco estuve en Baeza y probé un aceite de la variedad Frantoio. ¿ Podrías hablarme de dicha variedad ?. El aceite estaba exquisito, no tengo ni idea de cómo describirlo, pero me pareció como algo más refinado en su sabor.

Igualmente, estuve hace unos meses de fiesta con un chico que refería tener su finca cercana a la de unos terratenientes, con 1 millón de olivos. Y decía que practicamente toda la producción iba para Estados Unidos a 300 euros la botella. ¿ verdad o flipada ?

Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 May 2016)

Javfra dijo:


> He escrito un artículo sobre los falsos mitos del aceite de oliva virgen extra 6 Falsos mitos del aceite de oliva virgen extra



Me parece lamentable que vengas tras de mi foro por foro intentando aprovecharte de un trabajo que llevo años haciendo, explicando y compartiendo con mucha gente del foro todas las bondades del buen virgen extra. Por cierto, tengo un hilo en forocoches, que se ve que se te ha pasado.



rupertaaa dijo:


> Un par de preguntas respecto al tema:
> 
> Hace poco estuve en Baeza y probé un aceite de la variedad Frantoio. ¿ Podrías hablarme de dicha variedad ?. El aceite estaba exquisito, no tengo ni idea de cómo describirlo, pero me pareció como algo más refinado en su sabor.
> 
> ...





Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Se agradece... aunque por un lado... todo lo que se comenta en ese enlace ha sido explicado de manera realmente amplia, detallada y concisa ... mientras que por el otro lado... y dicho con la mejor de las intenciones posible: dicho artículo necesita imperiosamente ser revisado y casi casi redactado otra vez, no sólo por pequeños errores obvios, sino principalmente por su estilo o más bien carencia de este .



Iba a decir algo, seiyuro, pero paso, tu lo has explicado genial.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 May 2016)

Bueno, hoy quiero contaros algo importante, hoy, 24 de mayo está empezando la apertura de la flor del olivo en nuestra zona, es importante porque esta fecha marca la posible fecha de recolección.







En teoría, al ser esta fecha una fecha tardía para la apertura de las flores, la futura recolección de esta cosecha también será un poco más tarde, aunque nunca se sabe en agricultura.


----------



## pasner (25 May 2016)

Para los que no tenemos ni idea, cuanto se puede retrasar este respecto al año pasado? Es normal el retraso o algo excepcional.

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 May 2016)

pasner dijo:


> Para los que no tenemos ni idea, cuanto se puede retrasar este respecto al año pasado? Es normal el retraso o algo excepcional.
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk



Es completamente normal, cada año es diferente y el árbol se va adaptando a las circunstancias que se encuentra.Por ejemplo el año pasado con calor intenso desde principios de mayo la maduración fue muy rápida y tuvimos que adelantar la recolección.
A mi esta situación me parece mejor porque en teoría si recolectamos 20 días más tarde deberíamos tener dos o tres grados menos de temperatura ambiente que nos ayudaría mucho. Se que algunos no le dan importancia pero la tiene.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 May 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Por lo demás, comentar que el aceite de esta cosecha ha superado mis expectativas.
> 
> Cuando pusiste a la venta la primera partida de aceite de esta temporada ( con los bag-in-the box de diseño genérico ) compré 4 box + 1 caja de 6 botellas de primera cosecha... contando conque nos llegase en casa hasta la siguiente temporada, calculando nuestro consumo normal ( e incluso contando conque siempre se regala algo a la familia ) ... que no es muy alto.
> 
> ...




Este año ha salido genial, sin duda el Primeros días de cosecha es el mejor que hemos hecho, ahora creo que la cosecha 13/14 fue por lo menos igual de buena que esta, yo diría que mejor. Pero esto va de impresiones, habéis sido muchos los que habéis comentado que esta presente cosecha ha sido la mejor. Esperemos que no, que vengan mejores.
Lo del pan con aceite es genial, añade un poco queso curado y ya estamos ante una de las mejores y más sencillas comidas que hay, para mi gusto. Hace unos meses hablaba con un cliente que me decía literalmente que le 'daba asco' cuando oía a la gente hablar de mojar pan en aceite, pero amigo, es que no había probado un buen virgen extra, ahora, tras probar el nuestro, dice que ya si que entiende que eso se puede hacer. Y no es exclusivo nuestro, ni mucho menos, en el tema de los aoves hay mucho desconocimiento y mucho por descubrir. Hay muchos aceites de distintas variedades muy bien hechos y muy ricos.
Y lo de la familia pues tengo que daros las gracias a todos, no sólo a ti, que hacéis de comerciales y publicistas nuestros, porque esos detalles que tenéis con los vuestros son los que nos están haciendo crecer año a año.
Y quiero comentarte dos cosas más, los bag in box no se acabaron, fue un problema con la web, vamos, que nos equivocamos y pusimos el 'stock' en la tienda muy bajo, y cuando llegó al mínimo la tienda decía que no había para que la gente no pidiera, pero sí que había en la bodega. No creo que llegue a final de año, como te digo, porque vamos mejorando. El año pasado para octubre ya no había, este año hemos hecho un poco más, pero creo que pasara igual. Y lo del envío gratuito lo quitamos, era para pedidos superiores a 400 euros, pero pensamos que era mejor premiar a todos y lo que hicimos fue asumir nosotros la comisión de paypal y quitar los envíos esos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 May 2016)

Detectado nuevo intento de fraude.

Nueve detenidos y 120 toneladas de falso aceite de oliva intervenidas

Nueve detenidos y 120 toneladas de falso aceite de oliva intervenidas

La Guardia Civil ha intervenido más de 120 toneladas de aceite de girasol, aguacate y palma que iban a ser mezcladas con aromatizantes y colorantes para que el producto resultante pareciera aceite de oliva. Ha sido en el marco de la Operación Cloroil, desarrollada en las provincias de Jaén, Granada y Córdoba y que también ha supuesto la detención de nueve personas y la investigación de otras dos. Entre ellas, figuran propietarios y administradores de cinco empresas privadas relac ...


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 May 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Detectado nuevo intento de fraude.
> 
> Nueve detenidos y 120 toneladas de falso aceite de oliva intervenidas
> 
> ...



Madre mía que daño hacen cuatro cabrones, ya no es sólo el daño a un sector, en este caso del olivar, sino el hecho de ser capaces incluso de dañar a la gente por ganar dinero.

Aquí hablamos de un fraude muy grave, porque se trata de mezclar aceites distintos y venderlos como de oliva, que es un fraude, pero a mi me ha llamado especialmente la atención esto: _ clorofila magnésica liposoluble al 16 por ciento _ y es que ultimamente, los aceites verdes se han puesto de moda, ya hemos hablado muchas veces por aquí que el color en un aceite sólo indica su momento de recolección, pero se ha extendido que un aceite verde es mejor, y la reacción a eso de algunos, en vez de recolectar temprano, que es más costoso y difícil, pues es añadir clorofila sintética y se quedan tan anchos. Y encima no lo ponen en la etiqueta, pues tendría que aparecer como ingrediente, y en el caso de virgen extra, perdería la categoría pues el aceite de oliva virgen extra sólo puede contener eso, aceite de oliva virgen extra sin añadidos.


----------



## zulu (29 May 2016)

Algo así fue el tema del aceite de colza, un aceite que en principio es comestible sin problemas, y mira la que liaron al final :-(


----------



## Faunodemar (30 May 2016)

zulu dijo:


> Algo así fue el tema del aceite de colza, un aceite que en principio es comestible sin problemas, y mira la que liaron al final :-(



¿Parecido? :8: Se ve que aún les funciona la desinformación.:ouch:

Muy Sr. mío: NO hubo aceite alguno causante de síndrome alguno. Fueron unos tomates experimentales introducidos en España por EEUU para probar técnicas de guerra química. Fue un envenenamiento intencionado y perfectamente planificado como parte de un proyecto USA. Creían que este país era más tercermundista que lo que luego resultó ser como para realizar en su población experimentos de "armas" químicas que poder enviar luego a sus conflictos crónicos en oriente. Se les fue de las manos y tuvieron que obligar el discurso oficial de sacarse de la manga lo más plausible de "El Aceite de Colza Desnaturalizado". Y se ve que les ha funcionado hasta hoy. Aunque cada vez menos. Por lo menos eso intento yo.

La verdad del aceite de colza.

Andreas Faber-Kaiser | SÍNDROME TÓXICO: LA MENTIRA DE LA COLZA

La verdad sobre el aceite de colza.flv = youtube



Sindrome Toxico 33 años de ocultacion y mentiras -1 = youtube


----------



## Eshpañavabien (31 May 2016)

Ampliando la noticia:

Vozpópuli - De 'turbiero' a encarcelado: el 'rey del aceite adulterado' Enrique Fuentes Ibañez cae por tercera vez

De 'turbiero' a encarcelado: el 'rey del aceite adulterado' Enrique Fuentes cae por tercera vez

Un 'turbiero' o un 'diseñador' es una persona que recoge el aceite sucio que sobra de las almazaras para filtrarlo y revenderlo. Antiguo oficio, con la mejora tecnológica y mecánica del proceso de recogida de aceituna fue poco a poco despareciendo. Pero para algunos ha sido su única forma de vida y la han seguido llevando incluso entrada la vejez. Es el caso de Enrique Fuentes Ibáñez, viejo conocido de la policía, de la guardia civil, de Hacienda, de los jueces y de cualquiera relacionado con el mundo aceitero, sobre todo en Córdoba y Jaén. La Benemérita comunicó este pasado viernes que habían desarticulado una banda dirigida por él que quería introducir en el mercado 120 toneladas de aceite de girasol, palma y aguacate que iban a ser distribuidos como aceite de oliva. Fuentes (65 años), como 3 de sus socios en esta operación incluido su hijo, habían sido condenados previamente por delitos contra la hacienda pública y la seguridad social, falsedad documental, delito alimentario, delito contra los consumidores y estafa.

Para los que han trabajado en el sector del aceite andaluz, la captura de Enrique y su banda no es algo soprendente. "Ellos siempre han estado muy vigilados, cambiando de una sociedad a otra. Al final siempre han sido los mismos, y en este caso este antiguo negocio turbiero incluso se pasaba de padres a hijos. Fue un submundo con el que muchos ganaron muchísimo dinero, cuando el aceite no tenía los controles analíticos que tiene ahora", asegura un experto en calidad oleolícola. El trabajo en la sombra de estos 'diseñadores' llegó a contar en su momento con empresas de cierto porte que compraban su producto, y las botellas adulteradas de Fuentes llegaron a venderse en supermercados italianos, según la policía.

Trabajo con italianos

"Ellos siempre trabajaron con cooperadores italianos que compraban aceite a granel y se lo vendían a grandes casas. Un segmento low low price, donde se vende sin marca y se actúa mucho con reventa. En este negocio todos se revendían entre ellos y al final siempre se lo colocaban a alguien que lo llevaba a los consumidores, aunque después de pasar por muchas manos". Sin embargo, asegura este mismo experto, esta práctica antes común es residual en la actualidad, donde se exige más credibilidad. "Hoy en dia la calidad es muy superior. Antiguamente el aceite se producía con muchas impurezas, otros restos de la aceituna y de la hoja. No se separaba de la pulpa y quedaban objetos en suspensión. Entonces el 'turbiero' tenía sentido".

Negocios sin control o como el que ha llevado a Fuentes a la cárcel son cada vez menos comunes

Cuando el aciete está a precios altos, como en la actualidad, estas prácticas aparecen más. Si tenemos en cuenta que el aceite de oliva está por encima de 3 euros el litro y que un aceite de semillas vale menos de 1, el beneficio puede ser de hasta 100 euros por tonelada si se mezcla bien. En este contexto surgen (en este caso, resurgen) prácticas prohibidas y que suponen un fraude al mercado. "Lo mismo que en el sector financiero unos hacían con productos tóxicos que colocaban a incautos, Fuentes tenía por costumbre hacerlo con el aceite. Venía haciéndolo toda la vida".

La última de ellas, Comercio de Residuos Grasos, SL, había visto como la semana pasada, Enrique cedía su cargo como administrador único a Antonio Luis Fuentes Padilla, uno de sus hijos.

Desde 2001, cuando dejó de pagar a 200 olivareros, Fuentes y otros socios han bordeado la ley con el aceite de oliva una y otra vez

El motivo de este cambio es que Enrique Fuentes había ingresado en la cárcel apenas 12 días antes de la detención del resto de la banda organizada. Condenado a 5 años, 6 meses y un día por alzamiento de bienes y estafa continuada, Fuentes pagaba con prisión los delitos cometidos hace más de 15 años, que a la vista de la investigación ha seguido realizando.

Una carrera de fraudes

Porque la carrera estafadora de Fuentes había empezado en serio en 1999, cuando constituyó junto a otro socio la compañía Iniosa para comprar aceitunas. Los primeros años fue todo correcto pero en 2001 dejó sin pagar la cosecha después a unos 200 afectados, principalmente de la localidad de Porcuna, a los que les dejó una deuda de 20 millones de euros a través de pagarés sin fondos. Mientras tanto, según la sentencia de la Audiencia Provincial, fue vaciando de activos a Iniosa hasta declarar la quiebra en 2003. El objetivo era dejar también sin pagar la deuda a Hacienda, pero no le fue posible. Tras ser juzgado, y protagonizar algún episodio en la calle como blanco de las iras de los afectados, la Audiencia lo condenó en sentencia ratificada por el Supremo.

En 2012, en el marco de la operación Lucerna Enrique Fuentes fue de nuevo detenido, esta vez por producir con mezclas de aceite de aguacate y palma un remedo que colocaban como aceite de oliva, y del cual carecían de autorización sanitaria para su venta. En este caso, el aceite adulterado se vendía a granel a terceras empresas ajenas a la trama delictiva y se embotellaba y etiquetaba como un aceite distinto al que realmente era. Incluso llegó a varios supermercados en Italia, la mayoría de cuyo aceite proviene de Andalucía.

Desde fuentes próximas al Ministerio de Agricultura se recuerda que "cuando los precios del aceite suben, como han estado altos durante todo este año, se multiplican los casos de intentos de fraude porque se gana mucho más dinero con él". 120 toneladas como las que iba a manipular esta banda podrían alcanzar un precio próximo a los 340.000 euros según los datos del medidor oficial de precios del aceite Poolred.

Así se descubrió el fraude

Puso en la pista a la guardia civil un grupo de agricultores que le tenían cogida la matrícula a la familia Fuentes: le dijeron que alguien podría estar manipulando aceite para combustible biodiésel con la intención de hacerlo pasar por aceite de oliva para alimentación.

El instituto armado estableció un dispositivo para detectar los camiones que distribuyeran aceites para biodiésel, hasta descubrir que una empresa ubicada en Mengíbar (22 kilómetros al norte de la capital provincial) estaba recogiendo aceite de girasol de Francia, de palma de Ecuador y de aguacate de Grecia. A ellos pretendía añadirles un 20% de aceite de oliva y, mediante tratamientos con colorantes y aromatizantes (otro de los indicios que alertaron a los investigadores) hacerlo pasar por aceite de oliva para vender a granel. El peligro para la salud era evidente: cada aceite tiene un punto de humo (temperatura a la que se quema) diferente, y mientras unos se calientan otros podrían empezar a arder, dejando posos que pueden ser perjudiciales para la salud.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Jun 2016)

Por desgracia, cabrones hay en todos sitios, y cada día más.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Jun 2016)

Os dejo este artículo porque merece la pena leerlo, de verdad. 
http://www.elmundo.es/salud/2016/06/07/5756cc48268e3e10408b46f4.html


----------



## atracurio (7 Jun 2016)

¿Es verdad que algunas aceitunas tienen gusanos y que va "tó padentro"?


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Jun 2016)

atracurio dijo:


> ¿Es verdad que algunas aceitunas tienen gusanos y que va "tó padentro"?



La respuesta tiene matices, pero si la opciones son si o no, la respuesta es si. La mosca del olivo es una plaga del olivar que pone huevos y sus larvas se desarrollan dentro de la aceituna, cuando en recolección hay larvas van al aceite. Ahora bien, en condiciones normales esto no ocurre salvo años que ataque esta plaga. Nosotros, en Olivar de Plata nos esmeramos mucho para que tanto nuestros olivos como sus frutos estén lo más sanos posible para que el aceite tenga la calidad que tiene.


----------



## necho (8 Jun 2016)

Diego, has mirado (o vuelto a mirar) el tema para enviar dentro de la EU? No sé si recuerdas que hace un tiempo cruzamos un par de mensajes con respecto a este tema. Hay mucho forero repartido en toda la EU que estaría encantado de poder comprarte


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Jun 2016)

necho dijo:


> Diego, has mirado (o vuelto a mirar) el tema para enviar dentro de la EU? No sé si recuerdas que hace un tiempo cruzamos un par de mensajes con respecto a este tema. Hay mucho forero repartido en toda la EU que estaría encantado de poder comprarte



Y yo estaría encantado de serviros aceite a todos, pero no se porqué los envíos son muy caros para paquetes desde España, cuando he leído que entre otros países de la UE tienen precios mucho más bajos, pero a lo que se ve esto viene pasando también en el adsl y otras muchas cosas.

De todas formas, si algún forero conoce alguna empresa de paquetería que trabaje en Europa a precios razonables estaría encantado de tratar con ellos. A ver si alguien nos ayuda necho.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Jun 2016)

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » MASTERCHEF Y OLIVAR DE PLATA.

Esta esto parado, a ver si con esto le damos vidilla. Es una entrada a mi blog donde explico que entre nuestro aceite y el programa de televisión Masterchef hay una pequeña cosa en común. Si queréis saber cual es ya sabéis.


----------



## pasner (22 Ago 2016)

como va la maduracion de la aceituna este verano?

Enviado desde mi LESPH5009 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Ago 2016)

pasner dijo:


> como va la maduracion de la aceituna este verano?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LESPH5009 mediante Tapatalk





Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Esto mismo iba a preguntar ... ¿ saldrá un aceite de sabor tan intenso como la anterior/actual cosecha ?



La maduración este año va a un paso muy bueno, aunque creo que se va a acelerar a partir de ahora, dependerá de las temperaturas de septiembre y octubre y las precipitaciones. La maduración normal indica que para el estado óptimo del fruto, la recolección será sobre la primera quincena de noviembre. Pero esto es pronto para saberlo aún.

Respecto a la intensidad de los aromas y sabores, es un compendio del año y por desgracia, hasta que no empezamos a elaborar no sabemos a ciencia cierta cómo va a ser el resultado. Aunque nosotros, por las fechas en las que trabajamos, las temperaturas bajas, los tiempos de batido y demás, tenemos claro que saldrá un gran virgen extra, ahora, determinar la intensidad del aroma ya es más difícil.

Un saludo.


----------



## pasner (23 Ago 2016)

Perfecto, gracias.


Enviado desde mi SUPERNOVA Qi16 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Faunodemar (4 Sep 2016)

Consumir aceite de colza con omega 3 disminuye los riesgos cardiovasculares


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Sep 2016)

Después de que estos días hayan salido un montón de noticias sobre la venta a pérdidas de varias cadenas de distribución y multas sobre esta práctica, El valor de un litro de aceite de oliva, el oro líquido español 

quiero conocer vuestra opinión sobre este tema.


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Sep 2016)

Bueno, esto sigue parado, a ver si con esto os animáis a comentar, es una nueva entrada al blog, básicamente para quejarme del tiempo, aunque poco se puede hacer ante eso.

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Un verano demasiado largo.


----------



## atracurio (22 Sep 2016)

Eso significa que no hay mercado.



Tienes un producto X a un precio que la gente no está dispuesta a pagar.



Eso no significa que el producto sea malo, sino que está fuera de mercado por precio.



No puedes pretender vender 200.000 ferraris porque no vas a encontrar compradores.



Lo mismo con otros miles de productos. No te puedes quejar de que no vendes cientos de yates al año, o miles de toneladas de caviar. 



O amplias el mercado, o bajas costes o te dedicas a otra cosa con mayor demanda.



El cliente siempre va a pedir más o mejor calidad por menos.



Es el tira y afloja del comercio.


----------



## tynwalder (22 Sep 2016)

Qué opináis de la garrafa de 5L de Bonarea? Es virgen extra y de lo mas barato que he visto en el mercado


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Sep 2016)

tynwalder dijo:


> Qué opináis de la garrafa de 5L de Bonarea? Es virgen extra y de lo mas barato que he visto en el mercado



Hombre, parece que se lleva 35 céntimos con la garrafa de 5 litros de DIA.


----------



## kikelon (22 Sep 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Después de que estos días hayan salido un montón de noticias sobre la venta a pérdidas de varias cadenas de distribución y multas sobre esta práctica, El valor de un litro de aceite de oliva, el oro líquido español
> 
> quiero conocer vuestra opinión sobre este tema.



Realmente lo de los supermercados es tremendo, a mi me cuesta mucho desintoxicar a mi mujer de la supuesta comodidad de tener todo reunido, ahora estamos en un barrio con mucho pequeño comercio y se está dando cuenta de que algunas cosas no vale la pena comprarlas en el super.
También he dicho siempre que tengo mil cosas antes en las que ahorrar que la comida y por tanto valoro los productos de calidad, sobre todo desde que tengo hijos, pero ya lo valoraba antes.
Y respecto a las sanciones, son ridículas las mires por donde los miles, 3000 o 42.000€ son cantidades ridículas para una cadena de distribución. Si en vez de eso se les impidiera vender ese producto durante 1 año, se lo pensarían bastante más antes de manipular el mercado e incumplir la ley de esa manera.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Sep 2016)

kikelon dijo:


> Realmente lo de los supermercados es tremendo, a mi me cuesta mucho desintoxicar a mi mujer de la supuesta comodidad de tener todo reunido, ahora estamos en un barrio con mucho pequeño comercio y se está dando cuenta de que algunas cosas no vale la pena comprarlas en el super.
> También he dicho siempre que tengo mil cosas antes en las que ahorrar que la comida y por tanto valoro los productos de calidad, sobre todo desde que tengo hijos, pero ya lo valoraba antes.
> Y respecto a las sanciones, son ridículas las mires por donde los miles, 3000 o 42.000€ son cantidades ridículas para una cadena de distribución. Si en vez de eso se les impidiera vender ese producto durante 1 año, se lo pensarían bastante más antes de manipular el mercado e incumplir la ley de esa manera.



En eso estoy contigo, por moda, por forma de vida o por lo que sea hemos llegado a un punto en el que gastarnos 1000 euros en un móvil está incluso bien visto, aún siendo un producto que nos sea realmente innecesario, por ejemplo para aquellos que con él sólo hablen, manden wasap y alguna foto. Y sirve para otros muchos artículos. Sin embargo con la comida hemos ido a la inversa, la leche, los huevos, la carne, el pescado, el aceite, cuanto más baratos mejor, y evidentemente exprimir a los productores hasta el máximo tiene sus consecuencias en la calidad de los alimentos, que son lo que comemos y nos mantiene vivos y con salud, aunque alguno crea que es sin el smartphone sin lo que no podría vivir.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Realmente, este es un tema en el que no vale opinar ... esencialmente porque terminaremos violentándonos.
> 
> Es una discusión perdida y sin mucho sentido, no sólo con el tema del aceite ... sino en tantos y tantos sectores... el lado del cliente siempre considera que todo es muy caro y quiere lo mejor a un precio ultra-bajo ... y el lado vendedor, conoce su producto mejor que nadie... considera que el cliente se está pasando... pero aún así procura apretar... a pesar de considerar que su producto en realidad vale más de lo que cobra .
> 
> ...



No creo que nos vayamos a violentar, ni mucho menos. Es obvio que cada uno valora su trabajo y su esfuerzo, o el resultado de ambos, de forma particular y casi siempre por encima, pero no es menos cierto que siempre hay que valora lo que haces también, y con la información debida casi todo el mundo. Por eso a mi me gusta tanto informar por aquí de lo que hacemos, de cómo lo hacemos, del trabajo que hay detrás, de todo lo que preguntáis además, así es mucho más sencillo que se valore lo que hacemos.

Luego es verdad que hay quien quiere ganar siempre, y quien quiere comprar barato siempre, pero no son absolutamente todos. Hay productores que venden sin llegar al máximo (creo que es nuestro caso, pues creo que la calidad que hacemos es superior al precio que tiene) y también hay quienes compran sabiendo que es más caro que otros productos, porque creen que merece la pena pagar más por algo mejor. Por eso hay mercado para Dacia y para McLaren. La venta a pérdidas sin embargo, en lo que yo quería vuestra opinión fundamentalmente, es si es llamativo para los consumidores hasta el punto de ir a llenar el carro, o bien simplemente ir por el producto en cuestión, y no caer en la tentación que nos proponen.



tynwalder dijo:


> Qué opináis de la garrafa de 5L de Bonarea? Es virgen extra y de lo mas barato que he visto en el mercado



Creo que a muchos os pasa que cuando un aceite en una etiqueta pone una categoría, en este caso 'virgen extra', ya creeis que todos los que pongan lo mismo son iguales, y por tanto, ya la única diferencia es el precio. Ahí es donde está el error.


----------



## RosadeFoc (23 Sep 2016)

Diego, ¿sacarás este año edición de Primeros Días?

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Sep 2016)

RosadeFoc dijo:


> Diego, ¿sacarás este año edición de Primeros Días?
> 
> Saludos.



Si, por supuesto, y espero que mejor todavía.


----------



## Funciovago (12 Oct 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Creo que a muchos os pasa que cuando un aceite en una etiqueta pone una categoría, en este caso 'virgen extra', ya creeis que todos los que pongan lo mismo son iguales, y por tanto, ya la única diferencia es el precio. Ahí es donde está el error.



Gracias por la información, tiene usted razón. ¿Cuáles son las diferencias entre un aceite de oliva virgen extra y otro, y como podemos identificarlas?. Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Oct 2016)

Funciovago dijo:


> Gracias por la información, tiene usted razón. ¿Cuáles son las diferencias entre un aceite de oliva virgen extra y otro, y como podemos identificarlas?. Gracias.



Buff, como no afines un poco más es imposible. ¿Cuales son las diferencias entre una buena cerveza y otra? ¿O un whisky? Cada aceite de oliva *virgen extra *es distinto entre si, lo remarco porque el aceite de oliva a secas se hace en una refinería y puede ser como cada uno quiera. En teoría el virgen extra es un zumo natural, y por tanto, varía según latitud, altitud, suelo, variedad, y un montón de cosas más. ¿Cual es mejor? Pues el que a tí más te guste, no te dejes arrastrar por publicidad o precio, que no son indicativos de nada, y prueba muchos. Ten en cuenta, por ejemplo, que nosotros vamos a sacar este año la sexta cosecha, y todas eran distintas entre si (muy parecidas porque no cambian los datos que te he dicho antes, pero siempre varía el año y por tanto también el fruto).







Os quiero enseñar que ya tenemos nuestra propia envasadora pequeñita, para poder envasar en casa sin depender de nadie, y poder garantizar aún más la calidad de nuestro aceite. Os dejo también el enlace que he puesto un montón de fotos del proyecto.

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Nuestra envasadora


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Oct 2016)

Ayer estuve regando, ya está la aceituna casi a punto, y grabé unos vídeos que quiero compartir con vosotros. Si todo va normal esta semana que empieza (dependiendo de la lluvia, que dicen va a llegar pero por el sureste no sabemos cuando) vamos a recolectar ya aceituna para nuestro Olivar de Plata Primeros días de cosecha.

[YOUTUBE]7hFJbQzrZ4E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TxCpqgtCGPc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elmastonto (23 Oct 2016)

Yo hace tiempo que dejé de tomar aceite de oliva porque el panorama de su mercado es de burla, es casi todo trampas y estafa para engañar al consumidor y al final la mayoría es un producto de mierda que ni calidad ni nada. Cuántas veces ha pasado ya el fraude de muchas empresas con el aceite de oliva, mezclando y haciendo artimañas para pasar los controles y al final quién sabe lo que está comprando. La mayoría es todo una mierda baratuna, yo no quiero ahorrar unos míseros euros por un aceite de mierda, quiero pagar por algo pero que sea de calidad y artesano, la misma que el productor querría si fuera para sí mismo. Y ahí es donde está jodida la cosa.

De las grandes marcas las más conocidas que hay en el super o grandes productoras, las peores... de esas huir como la peste. Si eres andaluz de la zona puedes tener mejor conocimiento y referencias para dar con un productor bueno, que hay pocos pero los hay; pero para el consumidor medio del resto de españa, la cosa pinta mal. Yo ante esa situación he dejado casi de consumirlo porque tampoco es tan imprescindible y no deja de ser un producto refinado por muy virgen que sea, por muy mecánico, frío cuidadoso que sea el proceso, cualquier aceite es refinado por definición, aunque lo sea menos que otros. Algo no refinado sería por ejemplo comer aguacate directamente o aceituna. 

El problema con el de oliva, es que por su estructura los ácidos grasos al ser casi todo insaturado es más sensible a la oxidación, y a cambios de temperatura, a nada que le llegue un rayo de sol directo, ya hay oxidación por mínima que sea.

He estado mirando para consumir aceitunas negras directamente para conseguir los beneficios de la oliva en su estado nativo, pero por lo que he leído no las hay naturales, es todo conserva, tb con un proceso para quitar amargor o incluso hacerlas negras artificialmente con químicos.... Es correcto esto Diego? no hay aceitunas negras naturales, como fruto fresco a la venta como lo puede ser las cerezas o las arándanos?


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Oct 2016)

elmastonto dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que dejé de tomar aceite de oliva porque el panorama de su *mercado es de burla, es casi todo trampas y estafa para engañar al consumidor y al final la mayoría es un producto de mierda que ni calidad ni nada.* Cuántas veces ha pasado ya el fraude de muchas empresas con el aceite de oliva, mezclando y haciendo artimañas para pasar los controles y al final quién sabe lo que está comprando. La mayoría es todo una mierda baratuna, yo no quiero ahorrar unos míseros euros por un aceite de mierda, quiero pagar por algo pero que sea de calidad y artesano, la misma que el productor querría si fuera para sí mismo. Y ahí es donde está jodida la cosa.
> 
> Estoy en profundo desacuerdo con esa afirmación, es verdad que hay tramposos, productores malintencionados que abusan del desconocimiento. Es por eso que intento poner mi granito de arena explicando todo lo concerniente a este mundo del aove (siempre con el poco conocimiento del que dispongo). Pero no es cierto que sea todo una trampa, como no todos los curas son pedrastas ni todos los políticos corruptos, por más que a algunos les interese difundir esas ideas. Hay productores nobles y honrados, muchos más que mentirosos, que también hay que añadir que se aprovechan del desconocimiento del consumidor general, y también de su desidia a la hora de aprender. Muestra de ello es que aquí hay muchos foreros que se han preocupado de escuchar y aprender del tema, y disfrutan en casa de aceites de calidad.
> 
> ...



Las aceitunas negras existen, las hay, ahora dudo que puedas comerlas 'al natural' como dices, pues su naturaleza es amarga y picante, por los polifenoles que contienen. De ahí que un buen virgen extra pique u amargue, cosa que no gusta a todo el mundo, y por eso hay quienes lo suavizan mezclándolo. Las aceitunas las llevamos comiendo en Jaén toda la vida, y en muchísimos más sitios, frescas, pero aliñadas o al menos rajadas. El proceso no es nada raro, ni químico, se raja la aceituna o se machaca y se echa en agua con sal, para varios cambios de agua, el amargos, los polifenoles, que son hidrosolubles, pasen al agua y son desechados para evitar ese amargor. Son por tanto naturales, con agua, sal, a veces ajo, o tomillo, según los gustos de cada uno, hay cientos de aliños distintos para la aceituna. Respecto a los químicos para el color, no conozco nada de eso, la aceituna, cuando madura se pone negra, por sí sola, no necesita de nada extraño. El que sea verde o negra depende únicamente de si se recoge antes o después de madurar en el olivo.


----------



## lewis (23 Oct 2016)

A ver Diego, ¿Cuánto dura el aceite de los primeros días de cosecha, va perdiendo poco a poco o está óptimo un tiempo hasta que empieza la curva?. Me lo puedes aclarar por meses? Gracias.


----------



## elmastonto (23 Oct 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Las aceitunas negras existen, las hay, ahora dudo que puedas comerlas 'al natural' como dices, pues su naturaleza es amarga y picante, por los polifenoles que contienen. De ahí que un buen virgen extra pique u amargue, cosa que no gusta a todo el mundo, y por eso hay quienes lo suavizan mezclándolo. Las aceitunas las llevamos comiendo en Jaén toda la vida, y en muchísimos más sitios, frescas, pero aliñadas o al menos rajadas. El proceso no es nada raro, ni químico, se raja la aceituna o se machaca y se echa en agua con sal, para varios cambios de agua, el amargos, los polifenoles, que son hidrosolubles, pasen al agua y son desechados para evitar ese amargor. Son por tanto naturales, con agua, sal, a veces ajo, o tomillo, según los gustos de cada uno, hay cientos de aliños distintos para la aceituna. Respecto a los químicos para el color, no conozco nada de eso, la aceituna, cuando madura se pone negra, por sí sola, no necesita de nada extraño. El que sea verde o negra depende únicamente de si se recoge antes o después de madurar en el olivo.



Diego por eso he dicho la mayoría, NO todos. Especialmente las grandes productoras y distribuidoras, no me fío ni un pelo de esas.

Respecto a las aceitunas frescas, dónde se pueden encontrar? porque yo por aquí todo lo que veo es productos envasados. Me refiero a tenerlas frescas y aliñarlas yo en casa como dices con agua y sal para quitar el amargor. Si puedes venderlas estaría encantado de comprarte a tí, y de paso algo de aceite para probarlo. Si no dónde me aconsejas comprarlas frescas naturales?

El aceite que tienes en la web es el de los primeros días de este año? Usáis vidrio negro que proteja bien de la luz?


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Oct 2016)

lewis dijo:


> A ver Diego, ¿Cuánto dura el aceite de los primeros días de cosecha, va perdiendo poco a poco o está óptimo un tiempo hasta que empieza la curva?. Me lo puedes aclarar por meses? Gracias.



@lewis el virgen extra, no sólo el mío, pierde poco a poco su aroma, también su color, digamos que se estropea, pero muy lentamente, piensa que nos permiten poner como fecha de consumo preferente hasta dos años después de su elaboración, y como te digo, consumo preferente, que no es lo mismo que fecha de caducidad. Para expresarlo con claridad, superada la fecha de consumo preferente el producto se puede consumir sin problema, pero puede haber perdido su calidad o categoría, mientras que cuando es fecha de caducidad, pasada esta, te puede sentar mal o hacerte daño.
Bien, como te iba diciendo, pierde poquito a poco (siempre bien conservado), entonces, nuestro Primeros días de cosecha ahora mismo hace un año que lo elaboramos, es decir, que como lo tenemos bien conservado le queda otro año más (aunque nosotros no ponemos una fecha tan alargada, pues no es necesario porque se nos termina antes). Ahora mismo está como dices óptimo, incluso ahora hay gente a la que le gusta más, pues está un poco más 'relajado', menos intenso, y algunos lo agradecen.
Con lo de la curva no se muy bien a qué te refieres, y con lo de los meses, es difícil, es un proceso lento y de un mes a otro no hay prácticamente diferencias, siempre hablamos de bien conservado, pues por ejemplo, expuesto a la luz directa, no tardaría en 'enranciarse' más de unas semanas o un mes.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2016 at 15:59 ----------




elmastonto dijo:


> Diego por eso he dicho la mayoría, NO todos. Especialmente las grandes productoras y distribuidoras, no me fío ni un pelo de esas.
> 
> Respecto a las aceitunas frescas, dónde se pueden encontrar? porque yo por aquí todo lo que veo es productos envasados. Me refiero a tenerlas frescas y aliñarlas yo en casa como dices con agua y sal para quitar el amargor. Si puedes venderlas estaría encantado de comprarte a tí, y de paso algo de aceite para probarlo. Si no dónde me aconsejas comprarlas frescas naturales?
> 
> El aceite que tienes en la web es el de los primeros días de este año? Usáis vidrio negro que proteja bien de la luz?



Las aceitunas para aliño (y para aceite) hay que elaborarlas muy rápidamente, recien cogidas, por eso no las vas a encontrar frescas como tu dices, pero hay gente que las aliña bien y rápido. Estos son conocidos INICIO - Aceitunas La Ibérica

Respecto a nuestro aceite, el que queda en la web es de la cosecha pasada, este año no hemos empezado aún a recoger aceitunas, pensábamos hacerlo hoy, pero ha llovido. Y si, usamos vidrio opaco, por supuesto.


----------



## lewis (24 Oct 2016)

Si te pido una remesa para cubrir un año me garantizas que la última garrafa estará buena y será como dices de la 1ª cosecha?

No tengo que esperar a la nueva cosecha para optar al aceite bueno, no?


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Oct 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Si te pido una remesa para cubrir un año me garantizas que la última garrafa estará buena y será como dices de la 1ª cosecha?
> 
> No tengo que esperar a la nueva cosecha para optar al aceite bueno, no?



No tienes que esperar, no. Pero de esta ya no me queda en envase grande, sólo la selección Primeros días de cosecha, que son botellas pequeñas. Y si, te lo garantizo, nosotros sólo envasamos el mejor, aguanta un año y mucho más.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Oct 2016)

Fijaos en el agujerito en el hueso, es por donde sale el prays, un insecto que afecta al olivar.

Perdonad que se me ha olvidado el enlace, http://http://olivardeplata.com/blog/sobre-el-precio-de-olivar-de-plata/


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Oct 2016)

Ya estamos liados, así que pronto tendremos aove de nuevo. Os dejo un vídeo y unas fotos de esta primera mañana de aceituna.

[YOUTUBE]6XvcH8_wF-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Nov 2016)

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Olivar de Plata, recolección 2016/17

Simplemente comentaros que ya estamos recogiendo aceituna para elaborar nuestro aceite, así que os pido un poco de paciencia, que aunque lleva días agotado en la tienda, ya queda muy poco para que tengamos de nuevo. Y quiero daros las gracias de nuevo, porque sois vosotros los que al regalarlo a amigos o compartirlo con familiares, hacéis que cada año nos falte. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Raullucu (2 Nov 2016)

Rápido, Diego, rápido, sólo me queda medio litrito del año pasado que guardo como oro en paño y ya me estoy poniendo atacao de los nervios de imaginarme echándole a las tostadas eso que venden en el super y que llaman aceite.


----------



## vyk (2 Nov 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Rápido, Diego, rápido, sólo me queda medio litrito del año pasado que guardo como oro en paño y ya me estoy poniendo atacao de los nervios de imaginarme echándole a las tostadas eso que venden en el super y que llaman aceite.



que compráis habitualmente, el BAG IN BOX 5L ?


----------



## automono (2 Nov 2016)

que precio tiene el aceite? vendes "bidones" de 20 o 25 litros? por eso de comprar precio... porque el de marca "Dia" por ejemplo, virgen extra hoy estaba a 4'10€ litro.


----------



## marea1000 (2 Nov 2016)

Que ganas de catar la nueva cosecha.A mi aun me queda una garrafa asi que no tengo mucha prisa.Eso si el pedido de este año va a ser mayor, que ha salido mucho 'envidiosillo' en la familia.


----------



## Raullucu (2 Nov 2016)

vyk dijo:


> que compráis habitualmente, el BAG IN BOX 5L ?



A mi me tocaron garrafas de plástico de 5L de las de toda la vida, pero esta vez tengo pensado probar las bag in box.


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Nov 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Rápido, Diego, rápido, sólo me queda medio litrito del año pasado que guardo como oro en paño y ya me estoy poniendo atacao de los nervios de imaginarme echándole a las tostadas eso que venden en el super y que llaman aceite.



No por dios, no vuelvas al redil. Si ya es cuestión de días. 



miniempresario dijo:


> que precio tiene el aceite? vendes "bidones" de 20 o 25 litros? por eso de comprar precio... porque el de marca "Dia" por ejemplo, virgen extra hoy estaba a 4'10€ litro.



Bidones no, en formato familiar bag in box y pet de 5 litros, también pet de 2 litros. Y luego la edición especial en botellas de medio y cuarto de litro. También hacemos lotes de ambos para los que quieren probar de los dos tipos.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2016 at 20:14 ----------




marea1000 dijo:


> Que ganas de catar la nueva cosecha.A mi aun me queda una garrafa asi que no tengo mucha prisa.Eso si el pedido de este año va a ser mayor, que ha salido mucho 'envidiosillo' en la familia.



No sabes cómo me alegra oír eso, porque nos hacéis de comerciales y me da mucha alegría. Además supongo que la familia encantada, no?


----------



## Linthor (2 Nov 2016)

En Canarias son muy típicas las "aceitunas del país" aliñadas con mojo o maceradas en agua, sal y ajos.


----------



## elmastonto (3 Nov 2016)

Yo no suelo consumir mucho aceite de oliva pero viendo el hilo, me muero de ganas de que salga la cosecha esa; la posibilidad de comprar directamente a un artesano y apasionado de su trabajo, no hay calidad que se compare a esas condiciones... ojalá fuera así con todos los productos que consumimos.. ojalá.

Por cierto, no soy muy "talibán" de lo eco, aunque suelo en frutas y verduras mirar de dnd vienen por tema de herbicidas y demás... imagino que al menos no abusáis mucho de ello, no? soy más bien moderado, ni me obsesiona, pero procuro evitarlo cuando se puede.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Nov 2016)

elmastonto dijo:


> Yo no suelo consumir mucho aceite de oliva pero viendo el hilo, me muero de ganas de que salga la cosecha esa; la posibilidad de comprar directamente a un artesano y apasionado de su trabajo, no hay calidad que se compare a esas condiciones... ojalá fuera así con todos los productos que consumimos.. ojalá.
> 
> Por cierto, no soy muy "talibán" de lo eco, aunque suelo en frutas y verduras mirar de dnd vienen por tema de herbicidas y demás... imagino que al menos no abusáis mucho de ello, no? soy más bien moderado, ni me obsesiona, pero procuro evitarlo cuando se puede.



Creo que lo he explicado en el hilo, pero no me importa repetirlo. Nosotros cultivamos bajo criterios de producción integrada, pertenecemos a una API y no hemos puesto el sello sencillamente porque no sirve para nada, nadie lo conoce, y además, como en este país todo funciona así, tenemos 17 sellos distintos para lo mismo, mira aquí

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/agricultura/temas/produccion-integrada/LOGOS-PI-autonomicos_tcm7-1275.pdf

Básicamente la producción integrada es un término medio entre la agricultura convencional y la producción ecológica, y coge lo mejor de ambas. Nosotros vamos más allá, mucho más, porque por ejemplo tenemos analíticas multiresiduos en la web, cosa que no te va a enseñar nadie, los grandes productores porque ni saben de donde vienen sus aceites, y las cooperativas porque tienen muchos socios y no saben si lo respetan o no.

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Nuestro aove, al desnudo.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2016 at 16:05 ----------

*La Producción Integrada (PI), a veces llamada Agricultura Integrada, es un sistema de producción agraria que utiliza prácticas compatibles con la protección y mejora del medio ambiente, los recursos naturales, la diversidad genética y la conservación del suelo y el paisaje.1

La PI es un sistema de producción agraria a medio camino entre la agricultura ecológica y la agricultura industrial o convencional. La Producción Integrada, a diferencia de la Producción Ecológica, permite la utilización de productos agroquímicos de síntesis (abonos, pesticidas., etc), si bien se busca hacer un uso mínimo de los mismos, y éste está restringido en las Normas Técnicas específicas de producción para cada cultivo, y sólo permitida si no existen otras alternativas viables.1 2 3 Es un tipo de producción intermedio entre la agricultura industrial o convencional y la agricultura ecológica.*

Ahí tienes la definición de wikipedia


----------



## elmastonto (5 Nov 2016)

Ahá, no conocía eso.. gracias por la info. El sello eco y todo lo que se ha convertido cada vez me gusta menos, pero para determinados productos que no conoces bien el origen, es menos que nada.

Pero sin duda, prefiero mil veces comprar a un productor directo que me dé confianza en cuanto a que ofrece la mejor calidad, y la verdad viendo los videos y cómo lo montáis todo se vé que estáis orgullosos de vuestro producto y con razón.

Creo que voy a ser otro de los que va a encargar un extra para tener para regalar a gente cercana, sobre todo a esos que no han probado un aceite más allá de los de super, y piensan que lo de "virgen extra" es la última palabra y a partir de ahí no hay más


----------



## Don Bocadillon (6 Nov 2016)

Yo recomiendo el bag un box. Conserva mucho mejor las propiedades del aceite. Yo noto la diferencia bastante de cuando lleva un tiempo en la aceitera y cuando lo acabas de sacar del bag un box. En la aceitera va perdiendo aroma. Además es cómodo para rellenar la aceitera, no se mancha no derrama nada.

Enviado desde mi HM NOTE 1S


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Nov 2016)

elmastonto dijo:


> Ahá, no conocía eso.. gracias por la info. El sello eco y todo lo que se ha convertido cada vez me gusta menos, pero para determinados productos que no conoces bien el origen, es menos que nada.
> 
> Pero sin duda, prefiero mil veces comprar a un productor directo que me dé confianza en cuanto a que ofrece la mejor calidad, y la verdad viendo los videos y cómo lo montáis todo se vé que estáis orgullosos de vuestro producto y con razón.
> 
> Creo que voy a ser otro de los que va a encargar un extra para tener para regalar a gente cercana, sobre todo a esos que no han probado un aceite más allá de los de super, y piensan que lo de "virgen extra" es la última palabra y a partir de ahí no hay más



Es que la confianza es el mejor sello, en cualquier ámbito de la vida, porque en todo hay trampas, trucos, publicidad que no lo cuenta todo, etc..

Mirad, nosotros por ejemplo llevamos como ecológico muchos aspectos que en producción integrada podrían hacerse de otra forma, por ejemplo, llevamos años (concretamente desde uno antes de empezar a envasar) sin usar herbicidas de preemergencia, y en producción integrada se pueden usar siempre que sea una única vez al año, y a las dosis recomendadas. Pero no los usamos, porque creemos que es mejor, porque han aparecidos trazas de este tipo de herbicidas en lotes de aceite, por debajo de los límites establecidos, pero han aparecido, y eso no lo sabe la gente porque no interesa contarlo. Por eso nosotros directamente renunciamos a usarlos. En ese aspecto, la agricultura ecológica, que no permite su uso, como nosotros, tiene razón. Pero hay otros aspectos que no son así, por ejemplo, en ecológico no está permitido el uso de abonos nitrogenados de síntesis, hay que usar estiercol que además venga de granjas ecológicas. Si toda la agricultura renunciase al uso de abonos, la humanidad pasaría hambre, mucha hambre, y los productos alimentícios costarían un huevo y parte del otro. Es así, la aparición de los abonos inorgánicos fue lo que hizo despegar la agricultura, y hoy en día existen abonos de liberación lenta que no se lixivian (profundizan a capas de suelo disueltos en el agua) y son perfectamente utilizables, con conocimiento y dosis adecuadas. Hoy podemos, a través del riego, dotar a cada planta de los nutrientes necesarios para cada semana del año, disueltos en el agua del riego, directos a las raíces y en dosis minúsculas, sin desperdiciar y sin contaminar.



Pablo-BJ dijo:


> Yo recomiendo el bag un box. Conserva mucho mejor las propiedades del aceite. Yo noto la diferencia bastante de cuando lleva un tiempo en la aceitera y cuando lo acabas de sacar del bag un box. En la aceitera va perdiendo aroma. Además es cómodo para rellenar la aceitera, no se mancha no derrama nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HM NOTE 1S



Estoy harto de decirlo, el aove bueno, el nuestro y otros, es muy importante conservarlo bien, y se nota como dice Pablo. Lejos de la luz, tapado que no pierda aromas y a ser posible a una temperatura estable no muy alta.


----------



## pasner (10 Nov 2016)

Diego, para cuando podremos pedir bag in box de cinco litros? Se mantendra el precio del año pasado o habra variacion?


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Nov 2016)

pasner dijo:


> Diego, para cuando podremos pedir bag in box de cinco litros? Se mantendra el precio del año pasado o habra variacion?



Estamos recogiendo aceituna para ello, pero quedan unos días aún, han venido unas lluvias que lo están retrasando. Creo que para el 20 podríamos tenerlo.
Respecto al precio, creo que se mantendrá, pero hasta que no lo elaboramos en realidad no sabemos cual es el rendimiento final (porcentaje de aceite en la aceituna). La intención es mantenerlo, si hay variación será mínima.


----------



## pasner (10 Nov 2016)

perfecto, seguiremos a la espera entonces. Gracias.


----------



## elmastonto (10 Nov 2016)

Qué es el bag in box? es garrafa PET?


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Nov 2016)

Que me diga el maese aceitero cual es el mas suave y afrutado que yo tambien quiero, toy jarto de comprar mierda a precio de McCallan de 16 años ::


----------



## RosadeFoc (11 Nov 2016)

Gracias Diego por el mensaje de móvil, también me espero al bag in box ya que el año pasado compré las botellas y entre regalos y consumo propio hice claramente corto. 

¡No te olvides avisar por aquí o por móvil de cuando estén!

Dicho esto, algunas preguntas, el desfalco en la cooperativa que ha habido creo que en tu pueblo o cerca de, comentado en el foro principal, ¿te ha afectado de alguna manera? ¿O el hecho de ir un "poco por libre" te salva de la quema? ¿Cómo están los ánimos en el pueblo? 

Por último, aparte de tú y tu familia, ¿contratáis a más gente para la recogida de la aceita? Si es así, ¿sus condiciones son dignas?. Esto último es un aspecto que yo valoro mucho en cualquier negocio.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Nov 2016)

elmastonto dijo:


> Qué es el bag in box? es garrafa PET?



El bag in box, como indica su nombre, es una bolsa dentro de una caja, es un envase común en el vino y que nosotros vimos genial para el aceite, como te digo, es una bolsa alimentaria con un grifo dentro de una caja de cartón. Es un envase que evita el contacto del buen aceite con la luz y el aire, muy bueno por tanto.



capcom dijo:


> Que me diga el maese aceitero cual es el mas suave y afrutado que yo tambien quiero, toy jarto de comprar mierda a precio de McCallan de 16 años ::



Yo te puedo recomendar el mío, que además no vale tanto como el McCallan. Afrutados son ambos, pues están hechos muy a conciencia y con una fruta muy buena, Primeros dias de cosecha es una edición limitada, es mejor obviamente, pero Olivar de Plata es genial también. Respecto a suaves, nosotros sólo cultivamos 'picual' y no es la suavidad su característica principal, es más bien lo contrario.



RosadeFoc dijo:


> Gracias Diego por el mensaje de móvil, también me espero al bag in box ya que el año pasado compré las botellas y entre regalos y consumo propio hice claramente corto.
> 
> ¡No te olvides avisar por aquí o por móvil de cuando estén!
> 
> ...



Si, claro que avisaremos.
Si, también me ha afectado, igual que en política, cuando en una cooperativa los que mandan llevan mucho tiempo se creen que es suya, y ahí empieza el problema. Espero que en unos pocos años más, seamos capaces de vender toda nuestra cosecha bajo nuestra marca, y así pueden darles mucho a todos los chorizos y ladrones.
Nosotros vamos a la recolección, y las condiciones son para todos iguales, propios y ajenos, trabajamos 7 horas por 60 euros, todos dados de alta. Siempre lo hemos hecho así, es más caro pero es mejor.


----------



## aritzegur (11 Nov 2016)

A la espera para hacer el pedido anual. El año pasado calculé bien y me quedan 3/4 de garrafa...

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (11 Nov 2016)

Otro a la espera de los bag-in-box.


----------



## jam14 (12 Nov 2016)

Hola Diego... 

Quisiera saber la cantidad mínima que enviáis a domicilio, con el fin de probar la calidad del producto, para posteriormente, si fuese el caso, realizar un pedido para el año completo.

¿Qué capacidad tienen los bag-in-box?...

Gracias por anticipado y un saludo.


----------



## lewis (12 Nov 2016)

A ver Diego: 

- ¿Puede gustar el primer aceite a gente no ha tomado estos aceites porque es muy fuerte, picor, amargor, etc. y me hagan un feo? 

- ¿Este aceite si se deja un año sin tomar puede que sea más tolerable y de primeras quede mejor con ellos?


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Nov 2016)

jam14 dijo:


> Hola Diego...
> 
> Quisiera saber la cantidad mínima que enviáis a domicilio, con el fin de probar la calidad del producto, para posteriormente, si fuese el caso, realizar un pedido para el año completo.
> 
> ...



La cantidad mínima es una caja, por el tema de la protección que ofrece el cartón, así que la mínima sería la caja de botellas de cuarto de litro, pero es Primeros días de cosecha y es distinto. De Olivar de Plata lo mínimo sería un bag que lo puedes pedir por unidades, y tiene cinco litros.



lewis dijo:


> A ver Diego:
> 
> - ¿Puede gustar el primer aceite a gente no ha tomado estos aceites porque es muy fuerte, picor, amargor, etc. y me hagan un feo?
> 
> - ¿Este aceite si se deja un año sin tomar puede que sea más tolerable y de primeras quede mejor con ellos?



A ver, tienes Primeros días de cosecha tanto de esta que estamos ya como de la pasada en la tienda, y además en oferta el de la cosecha pasada porque ya nos queda muy poquito. Ahora bien, sobre gustos no hay nada escrito, pero el aceite es excepcional y por supuesto no vas a quedar mal con él, otra cosa es que al que le regales no le guste, pero eso no quita que sea muy bueno. Es como si a mi, que no puedo con el whisky, me regalas una botella de Chivas o Macallan, se valorar que es un buen regalo, aunque no me guste.


----------



## lewis (12 Nov 2016)

Lo que te queda de la anterior campaña son botellines que valen casi el triple que el Bag y te vuelvo a hacer las mismas preguntas.


----------



## jam14 (12 Nov 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> La cantidad mínima es una caja, por el tema de la protección que ofrece el cartón, así que la mínima sería la caja de botellas de cuarto de litro, pero es Primeros días de cosecha y es distinto. De Olivar de Plata lo mínimo sería un bag que lo puedes pedir por unidades, y tiene cinco litros.



Gracias Diego... Y por último, ¿que precio tiene el bag, y como hago el pedido?


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Nov 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Lo que te queda de la anterior campaña son botellines que valen casi el triple que el Bag y te vuelvo a hacer las mismas preguntas.



Deduje que queráis botellas porque dijiste que era para regalar y normalmente es ese formato el que solemos vender para regalo. Perdona si no es así.
Respecto a las preguntas, yo soy un firme partidario de comprar el aceite de la cosecha presente, lo he dicho muchas veces por el hilo, y lo llevo a la práctica con mi aceite, pues marco cada cosecha con su fecha. Si no quisiera complicarme la vida, mezclaría como hacen todos, y así no hay complicaciones, ni se acaba la cosecha presente ni nada de nada. Por tanto, mi recomendación es el aceite del año, porque el aceite lo que hace con el tiempo es perder categoría, también pierde aromas, picantes y amargos, se vuelve más plano, es verdad, pero simplemente porque se vuelve peor. Creo que tienes demasiado miedo a lo que puedan pensar, pero, y te lo pueden corroborar muchos foreros, cuando lo prueben van a quedar encantados, porque ya les ha pasado a muchos.



jam14 dijo:


> Gracias Diego... Y por último, ¿que precio tiene el bag, y como hago el pedido?



Jam el bag aún no está disponible, porque estamos recogiendo la aceituna para elaborarlo, cuando esté pues en la tienda online, es fácil. Respecto al precio, todavía no lo se pues hasta que no terminemos de elaborarlo no sabremos cuanto nos ha costado producirlo, como es normal. De todas formas nuestra intención es mantener su precio actual, si podemos, de todas formas si sube va a ser medio o un euro, es decir, veinte céntimos por litro, que no es nada para la calidad que tiene.


----------



## Lorrain73 (17 Nov 2016)

¡Pues ya llevaba yo tiempo sin entrar aquí! Pero como iba a realizar un pedido de aceite y me encuentro con que YA NO HAY:´(, pues he venido a ver que pasa.
Y
o ya llevo unos cuantos pedidos. El aceite de Diego me encanta. Podrá gustarte o no, pero la impresión que yo tengo es que se lo curra y que la calidad de su aceite está fuera de toda duda.

Más que lo que yo diga, este aceite lo han probado gentes de la vieja escuela (personas de edad) que por experiencia y saber han diagnosticado que es un aceite de los de antes... DE LOS QUE CRECEN en la sartén.

Yo no llevo comisión de Diego y egoístamente si no lo compráis no me quedo yo sin él.

Saludos para todos los seguidores de este hilo y...
Diego ¡POR DIOS! ¡QUE TENGAS ACEITE PRONTO!


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Nov 2016)

Lorrain73 dijo:


> ¡Pues ya llevaba yo tiempo sin entrar aquí! Pero como iba a realizar un pedido de aceite y me encuentro con que YA NO HAY:´(, pues he venido a ver que pasa.
> Y
> o ya llevo unos cuantos pedidos. El aceite de Diego me encanta. Podrá gustarte o no, pero la impresión que yo tengo es que se lo curra y que la calidad de su aceite está fuera de toda duda.
> 
> ...



Gracias Lorrain por la loa, pero que lo compren, que para eso curramos. No te preocupes por las existencias, estamos elaborando más que el año pasado, que se nos acabó y por eso todavía no lo has visto en la tienda. Ya pasaré por nuestro blog todos los datos, pero a groso modo, mañana si dios quiere acabamos la recolección de Olivar de Plata con en torno a 80.000 kilos de aceituna recogidos, el año pasado fueron 55.000, aunque es cierto que el año pasado hubo mejor rendimiento, es decir, más aceite por cada kilo de aceituna. Aún así vamos a elaborar unos tres mil litros más que el año pasado.

Así que haber si esta cosecha te gusta, si acabamos mañana, el lunes posiblemente lo tengamos en la envasadora, y durante esa semana lo filtraremos y envasaremos, y espero que podamos ponerlo ya en la tienda.


----------



## terraenxebre (20 Nov 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Mi intención es seguir informando de todo aquello que se me vaya ocurriendo que os puede interesar del aceite de oliva, por encima de polémicas. Hoy he pensado en esto, las diferencias de composición de las distintas grasas y aceites comestibles.
> Actualmente la moda ha elevado el papel de las grasas en la alimentación a la categoría de crimen, sin embargo diferentes científicos en todo el mundo defienden la necesidad de la ingesta de grasas en alimentación, para la consecución de diferentes objetivos, algunos tan importantes como la formación de membranas biológicas o de compuestos de gran importancia biológica como las hormonas esteroideas, vitaminas, ácidos biliares o eicosanoides. Por desgracia el aceite de oliva virgen extra entra dentro de esta categoría, es un lípido, posiblemente sea el más saludable, es un producto que puede comercializarse en EEUU como cardiosaludable, pero mucha gente no va más allá, y cuando oye la palabra maldita, automáticamente tacha el aceite de su dieta.
> 
> El aceite de oliva virgen extra está formado fundamentalmente por dos fracciones, la saponificable y la insaponificable, en ambas fracciones nuestro oro líquido es superior a sus competidores.
> ...



Up, como ayuda al forero.


He releído todo el hilo para buscar precisamente esta información.

Y lanzó otra pregunta por curiosidad: tengo oído que existen otras almazaras que mezclan diferentes tipos de aceituna para buscar otro tipo de sabor que además ofrecen otra concentración de monosaturados ¿ Hasta qué punto puede variar dicha concentración con diferentes mezclas ?


----------



## menos_16 (21 Nov 2016)

ya pronto me toca pedir otra vez...


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Nov 2016)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Up, como ayuda al forero.
> 
> 
> He releído todo el hilo para buscar precisamente esta información.
> ...



A ver, las mezclas en el aceite de oliva están a la orden del día, por desgracia. Primero hay que diferenciar entre mezclas legales e ilegales. Por supuesto, todas aquellas no reflejadas en las etiquetas, con aceites de distintas calidades o incluso de distintos frutos o semillas son ilegales. Pero luego están las legales, que es a las que te refieres. Se puede mezclar aceite joven con viejo, se pueden mezclar variedades, normalmente para estandarizar el sabor, pero con la intención de variar los monoinsaturados no creo que sea. 
Se mezclan variedades más estables con otras menos, para dar estabilidad a las menos, a la vez que suavizar las que más. Por ejemplo, os dejo esta tabla.

Aviso de redirección

Tened en cuenta que normalmente las variedades más estables (picual, cornicabra,) son las que más elevado contenido tienen de ácido oleico, pero también de polifenoles, muy sanos (anticancerígenos y todo eso) pero son los responsables del amargor y el picor del aceite de oliva, por tanto, se podría decir que cuanto más estables, y más sanas, más amargas y picantes. Por el contrario, las variedades menos agresivas al paladar suelen enranciarse antes, por tanto, la mezcla de ambas suele dar el resultado que buscan. Dan estabilidad a los aceites menos estables a la vez que reducen la intensidad de los fuertes.

En la tabla puedes ver el contenido en oleico, que si que varía de unas a otras, tengo otra con más ácidos grasos, pero a ver cómo puedo ponerla.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Nov 2016)

Warren dijo:


> Diego no sé si ya los explicado antes, pero vamos, yo pregunto...
> 
> qué, y como se mide la "estabilidad", que significa esa cifra que se mide en horas a 98,8 grados?



Warren la estabilidad es la resistencia al enranciamiento, el aove, como todos los aceites y grasas, se estropean poniéndose rancios, pasa con las pipas de girasol, con el tocino de cerdo y también con el aceite de oliva. Lo que ocurre, es que por su composición de ácidos grasos monoinsaturados, el aceite de oliva es muy resistente al enranciamiento, pero también sucumbe con el paso del tiempo.
Bien, pues el 'rancimat' es un aparato que mide la oxidación del aceite (ponerse rancio), se pone como dices el aceite a esos grados y se le hace pasar una corriente de aire para oxidarlo, las horas que tarda en oxidarse cada variedad son las que marca la tabla, por tanto, hay variedades más estables que otras.

RANCIMAT


----------



## pasner (22 Nov 2016)

Diego, sigue habiendo gastos de envio gratis a partir de cierto gasto en aceite? Guardais los puntos del año pasado?


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Nov 2016)

pasner dijo:


> Diego, sigue habiendo gastos de envio gratis a partir de cierto gasto en aceite? Guardais los puntos del año pasado?



Pasner aquella promoción terminó hace tiempo, la sustituimos cuando decidimos asumir nosotros la comisión de paypal. Los puntos no caducan.


----------



## pasner (23 Nov 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pasner aquella promoción terminó hace tiempo, la sustituimos cuando decidimos asumir nosotros la comisión de paypal. Los puntos no caducan.



Ok, desconocia que la promocion de los gastos de envio gratis se habia terminado. Una pena ya que el año pasado me anime a organizar un pedido conjunto para 23 personas de mas de 200 litros en total, mas que nada por ahorrarnos los portes entre todos. No se si este año me animare a meterme en el mismo embolao con el trabajo que conlleva el reparto de bidones entre amigos. Mirare en cuanto quedan los gastos de envio tras restarles los puntos que tengo del año pasado y decidire en consecuencia. Gracias por la aclaracion.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Nov 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Hobre Diego... por un lado a mí no me suena haber pagado comisión al usar paypal ( aunque me puedo equivocar tranquilamente ojo ) ... por otro lado... lo uno no compensa lo otro... lo sabes tú y lo sabemos todos... ( y quien no lo sepa que haga cuentas: la comisión de paypal, salvo que involucre divisas, es de un 4% redondeando hacia arriba ) .
> 
> Entiendo que simplemente no os compensaba ofrecer envío gratis en envíos superiores a 200€ simple y llanamente porque las agencias de envío cobran por volumen y la tarifa no es pequeña ( y sencilla de consultar en sus webs ) .
> 
> ...



Te suene o no te suene Seiyuro, desde que empezamos con paypal hasta hace un año o dos (de la fecha exacta sí que no estoy seguro) la comisión de compra de paypal la pagabais los clientes, y de eso estoy completamente seguro porque era un módulo de paypal distinto al de ahora y que nos tenía en complicaciones casi siempre. En su día decidimos, y creo que de forma justa para la mayoría, que eliminar eso beneficiaba a más gente, porque la promoción de los envíos era solamente para los que hacían pedidos grandes.

Y así lo decidimos, y así lo cuento, ni disfrazo la realidad ni nada parecido. Y lo creas o no, para nosotros es peor así que como estaba antes, pues los pedidos grandes eran una minoría en comparación con los pedidos que pagan por paypal.

Respecto a la transparencia, pues sinceramente no creo que compres muchos productos alimenticios por los que te den tanta información y seguridad como damos nosotros por nuestro aceite.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2016 at 17:52 ----------




pasner dijo:


> Ok, desconocia que la promocion de los gastos de envio gratis se habia terminado. Una pena ya que el año pasado me anime a organizar un pedido conjunto para 23 personas de mas de 200 litros en total, mas que nada por ahorrarnos los portes entre todos. No se si este año me animare a meterme en el mismo embolao con el trabajo que conlleva el reparto de bidones entre amigos. Mirare en cuanto quedan los gastos de envio tras restarles los puntos que tengo del año pasado y decidire en consecuencia. Gracias por la aclaracion.



La cosecha pasada pasner esa promoción ya no estaba vigente. Haz tus números y si te animas a probar esta nueva cosecha ya nos cuentas.


----------



## pasner (23 Nov 2016)

vaya, pues yo solo os he hecho un pedido y fue con la cosecha pasada.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Nov 2016)

Pues no puede ser, sería el año pasado pero no la cosecha pasada.


----------



## kikelon (24 Nov 2016)

Yo pediré cosecha nueva y la verdad no voy a mirar mucho el precio, y no es por ir de sobrado, es que si me sale a cinco y pico o 6 euros el litro puesto en mi casa, la calidad es buenísima y tengo toda la información en este hilo que vale cada linea que tiene escrita, sinceramente no me compensa buscar alternativas e información sobre ellas por ahorrarme 5 euros en un pedido.
Ah, para el que no lo haya pensado, a mi el primer pedido los gastos me parecieron caros para 1 bag, pero despues pedí tres y los gastos casi eran los mismos, así que por volumen el gasto se diluye bastante.
Respecto al aceite...a mi me gustó desde el principio, a mis hijos de 3 años ni opinan pero todo lo que cocino o aderezo se lo comen como leones así que estan acostumbrados al sabor, y a mi doña al principio le costó el sabor´porque es muy diferente a otros aceites más comerciales de super pero ahora que esta acostumbrada cuando prueba los que se sirven por ahí no le saben a nada o directamente a rancio por llevar mucho tiempo almacenado.
A ver si este año me animo y pruebo la cosecha temprana...


----------



## marea1000 (25 Nov 2016)

Acabo de recibir el sms de que ya esta a la venta la nueva cosecha.Entre tanto black friday esperaba,iluso de mi, algun descuentillo o por lo menos que mantuvieseis el precio del año pasado.Lo que no me esperaba era una subida del 6,2% en el pack de 3 garrafas,de 65 de la cosecha pasada a 69.


----------



## Raullucu (25 Nov 2016)

Y el Bag in Box sale algo más carete que la garrafa de PET. Creo que tendré que repetir con esta última.


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Nov 2016)

kikelon dijo:


> Yo pediré cosecha nueva y la verdad no voy a mirar mucho el precio, y no es por ir de sobrado, es que si me sale a cinco y pico o 6 euros el litro puesto en mi casa, la calidad es buenísima y tengo toda la información en este hilo que vale cada linea que tiene escrita, sinceramente no me compensa buscar alternativas e información sobre ellas por ahorrarme 5 euros en un pedido.
> Ah, para el que no lo haya pensado, a mi el primer pedido los gastos me parecieron caros para 1 bag, pero despues pedí tres y los gastos casi eran los mismos, así que por volumen el gasto se diluye bastante.
> Respecto al aceite...a mi me gustó desde el principio, a mis hijos de 3 años ni opinan pero todo lo que cocino o aderezo se lo comen como leones así que estan acostumbrados al sabor, y a mi doña al principio le costó el sabor´porque es muy diferente a otros aceites más comerciales de super pero ahora que esta acostumbrada cuando prueba los que se sirven por ahí no le saben a nada o directamente a rancio por llevar mucho tiempo almacenado.
> A ver si este año me animo y pruebo la cosecha temprana...



Anímate, tenemos packs con ambos aceites, y te ahorras los gastos de envío. Un saludo.



marea1000 dijo:


> Acabo de recibir el sms de que ya esta a la venta la nueva cosecha.Entre tanto black friday esperaba,iluso de mi, algun descuentillo o por lo menos que mantuvieseis el precio del año pasado.Lo que no me esperaba era una subida del 6,2% en el pack de 3 garrafas,de 65 de la cosecha pasada a 69.



Yo no puedo entrar a valorar ofertas americanas ni cosas por el estilo. Respecto a la subida de precio, no puedo decirte más que eches un vistazo al super y veas precios http://www.carrefour.es/supermercado/NodoTerminal.aspx?id=cat6670028 y verás que todavía son muchos más caros. Y luego ya si comparas calidad y garantía, ya ni te cuento. 



Raullucu dijo:


> Y el Bag in Box sale algo más carete que la garrafa de PET. Creo que tendré que repetir con esta última.



El formato es más caro, es verdad, también es mejor envase. El contenido es el mismo en ambos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Nov 2016)

Bueno, ya pedí mi dosis anual ... veo que ha salido un poquito más caro que el año pasado (3 euros c/BiB gastos incluidos).


----------



## marea1000 (25 Nov 2016)

Diego ahora que ya lo teneis a la venta, que opinas de la nueva cosecha?mejor que la pasada?diferencias?


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Nov 2016)

marea1000 dijo:


> Diego ahora que ya lo teneis a la venta, que opinas de la nueva cosecha?mejor que la pasada?diferencias?



Buff, lo que me pides es muy complicado, y ya no porque sea aquello de si quieres más a papá o a mamá, que también, porque ambos son trabajo propio. Más que todo es porque el aceite evoluciona, y ya no tengo tanto recuerdo del de la pasada campaña a estas alturas, a día de hoy, el nuevo obviamente es mucho mejor, pero es que el anterior ya tiene un año claro. Yo creo que si pudiese comparar ambos en igualdad de condiciones, creo que el de este año es un poco más verde, es más astringente y un poco más amargo que el anterior. Pero son consideraciones mías que no puedo asegurar porque como te digo no tengo muestra, lo que si voy a hacer, porque me has dado una idea, es congelar una muestra de este ahora, para el año que viene.


----------



## lewis (25 Nov 2016)

Acabo de pedir para el año y regalaré salud (un bag in box) a mis allegados.
¡Ya está bien de regalar ñoñerías!


----------



## kilipdg (26 Nov 2016)

Ayer pedí 3 box de esos, ya contaré que tal, pero según los testimonios voy sobre seguro.

Eso sí, me ha dolido gastarme 84€ en aceite, me ha costado darle al botón de tramitar pedido xd


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Nov 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Ayer pedí 3 box de esos, ya contaré que tal, pero según los testimonios voy sobre seguro.
> 
> Eso sí, me ha dolido gastarme 84€ en aceite, me ha costado darle al botón de tramitar pedido xd



Espero que te merezca la pena. Piensa también que te durará mucho tiempo. A veces vemos sólo el precio pero no vemos más allá, cuando usas Olivar de Plata en vez de un aceite malo por ejemplo para aliñar una ensalada o un guiso, necesitamos mucha menos cantidad por su intensidad, y eso es ahorro. 
O por ejemplo en comparación con una botella de vino, que la llevamos de regalo a una cena con amigos e igual con una sólo no basta.


----------



## firyana (26 Nov 2016)

¿Qué tal se transportaría un bag in box en una maleta?, ¿es más cómodo que la garrafa de 5L?


----------



## kilipdg (26 Nov 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Espero que te merezca la pena. Piensa también que te durará mucho tiempo. A veces vemos sólo el precio pero no vemos más allá, cuando usas Olivar de Plata en vez de un aceite malo por ejemplo para aliñar una ensalada o un guiso, necesitamos mucha menos cantidad por su intensidad, y eso es ahorro.
> O por ejemplo en comparación con una botella de vino, que la llevamos de regalo a una cena con amigos e igual con una sólo no basta.



Mucha gente no está dispuesta a gastarse este dinero en aceite, yo si porque es una parte muy importante de mi alimentación, y lo consumo muchísimo.

Mi madre pocas veces a pasado del aceite suave, solo compraba virgen para echar a la ensalada y en cantidades milimetricas. A mí me gusta bañar la ensalada


----------



## Raullucu (26 Nov 2016)

Pues 30L que ya he pedido.

Diego, hay una cosa que no me ha gustado: los descuentos por compras anteriores caducan al año, con lo que los que pedimos el año pasado nada más poner a la venta la cosecha 15/16 tenemos los vales caducados por unos días, con lo que no hemos podido aplicarlos, en mi caso, algo más de 5€. Debería ser aplicable al próximo pedido sin caducidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## aritzegur (27 Nov 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pues 30L que ya he pedido.
> 
> Diego, hay una cosa que no me ha gustado: los descuentos por compras anteriores caducan al año, con lo que los que pedimos el año pasado nada más poner a la venta la cosecha 15/16 tenemos los vales caducados por unos días, con lo que no hemos podido aplicarlos, en mi caso, algo más de 5€. Debería ser aplicable al próximo pedido sin caducidad.
> 
> Un saludo.



Suscribo todo el mensaje, ese punto hay que pulirlo, habría que extender al menos un par de meses la caducidad del vale para dar opción a la gente que compramos el aceite nada más ser puesto a la venta de poder aprovechar la bonificación.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Nov 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pues 30L que ya he pedido.
> 
> Diego, hay una cosa que no me ha gustado: los descuentos por compras anteriores caducan al año, con lo que los que pedimos el año pasado nada más poner a la venta la cosecha 15/16 tenemos los vales caducados por unos días, con lo que no hemos podido aplicarlos, en mi caso, algo más de 5€. Debería ser aplicable al próximo pedido sin caducidad.
> 
> Un saludo.





aritzegur dijo:


> Suscribo todo el mensaje, ese punto hay que pulirlo, habría que extender al menos un par de meses la caducidad del vale para dar opción a la gente que compramos el aceite nada más ser puesto a la venta de poder aprovechar la bonificación.



Hasta donde yo sé, los puntos no caducan, y si no se canjean o validan permanecen en la cuenta de cada uno por tiempo indefinido, ahora bien, una vez canjeados si tienen un año creo de validez. Pero ya os digo que basta con no canjearlos hasta que se vaya a realizar la compra.
De todas formas, como esto lo hace mi hermano, y yo no estoy seguro de que sea así, lo consulto y luego os cuento.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2016 at 11:12 ----------

Bueno, os dejo el vídeo que es a lo que había entrado, una vez que sepa con exactitud lo de los puntos os lo cuento.



[YOUTUBE]8BbXHeIqwLo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 27-nov-2016 at 11:16 ----------

He estado hablando con mi hermano, aquí está explicado en nuestra web lo de los puntos

Puntos de fidelidad - Olivar de Plata


----------



## Raullucu (27 Nov 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sé, los puntos no caducan, y si no se canjean o validan permanecen en la cuenta de cada uno por tiempo indefinido, ahora bien, una vez canjeados si tienen un año creo de validez. Pero ya os digo que basta con no canjearlos hasta que se vaya a realizar la compra.
> De todas formas, como esto lo hace mi hermano, y yo no estoy seguro de que sea así, lo consulto y luego os cuento.




Hola, Diego, te aseguro que el canjeo lo hice 5min antes de confirmar el pedido y ya me salía como caducado de hace 4 días(5 días hoy). En en link donde explicas su funcionamiento hay un correo de consulta, si quieres os envío un mail.

Un saludo.

Edito para ponerte una captura donde se ve claramente la fecha de canjeo y que ya está caducado desde el inicio:


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Nov 2016)

aritzegur dijo:


> Suscribo todo el mensaje, ese punto hay que pulirlo, habría que extender al menos un par de meses la caducidad del vale para dar opción a la gente que compramos el aceite nada más ser puesto a la venta de poder aprovechar la bonificación.





Raullucu dijo:


> Pues 30L que ya he pedido.
> 
> Diego, hay una cosa que no me ha gustado: los descuentos por compras anteriores caducan al año, con lo que los que pedimos el año pasado nada más poner a la venta la cosecha 15/16 tenemos los vales caducados por unos días, con lo que no hemos podido aplicarlos, en mi caso, algo más de 5€. Debería ser aplicable al próximo pedido sin caducidad.
> 
> Un saludo.



Mi hermano lleva toda la mañana de hoy siendo domingo corrigiendo código fuente para subsanarlo, o más bien, para ponerlo de otra forma menos liosa. Quiero resaltarlo porque veáis que nos preocupamos por todo, por los problemas que se os plantean, aún cuando no era una cosa grave ni tampoco responsabilidad nuestra (pues es que la plantilla de prestashop lo hace así).

En fin, que lo ha corregido para que sea como yo lo he explic ado antes. Disculpad las molestias. Lo sentimos.


----------



## aritzegur (27 Nov 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Mi hermano lleva toda la mañana de hoy siendo domingo corrigiendo código fuente para subsanarlo, o más bien, para ponerlo de otra forma menos liosa. Quiero resaltarlo porque veáis que nos preocupamos por todo, por los problemas que se os plantean, aún cuando no era una cosa grave ni tampoco responsabilidad nuestra (pues es que la plantilla de prestashop lo hace así).
> 
> En fin, que lo ha corregido para que sea como yo lo he explic ado antes. Disculpad las molestias. Lo sentimos.



Doy fé, he mandado un mail comentando el asunto, me han respondido y lo han subsanado en muy poco tiempo hoy domingo por la mañana.

Gracias por la rapidez, pedido hecho!


----------



## Raullucu (27 Nov 2016)

Pues mis puntos de fidelidad del año pasado siguen sin estar disponibles, ¿os mando un email?


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Nov 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pues mis puntos de fidelidad del año pasado siguen sin estar disponibles, ¿os mando un email?



Ok, pero ya mañana lo solucionamos


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Nov 2016)

Siempre claros con vosotros, os dejo aquí los análisis de nuestros dos aceites.







El parámetro más conocido es la acidez, como os he explicado muchas veces en el hilo
la acidez indica el deterioro de un aceite al romperse los enlaces que unen los acidos grasos en los triglicéridos, a mayor acidez más deterioro. Fijaos cómo tratamos nuestra aceituna y luego Olivar de Plata, para tener una acidez diez veces por debajo de lo permitido para un virgen extra.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Nov 2016)

Ayer me llegó el paquete con mi primer pedido Olivar de Plata.

He probado el aceite de primera cosecha y era la primera vez que un profano en los aceites como yo accedía a un tipo de aceite como éste . La mayor densidad y el color verdoso ya hacía ver que era algo diferente. El sabor fuerte e intenso, bastante fuerte. Diferente. Hasta el regusto que deja segundos después de tomarlo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Nov 2016)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ayer me llegó el paquete con mi primer pedido Olivar de Plata.
> 
> He probado el aceite de primera cosecha y era la primera vez que un profano en los aceites como yo accedía a un tipo de aceite como éste . La mayor densidad y el color verdoso ya hacía ver que era algo diferente. El sabor fuerte e intenso, bastante fuerte. Diferente. Hasta el regusto que deja segundos después de tomarlo.



La intensidad cambia mucho claro, ahora necesitarás mucha menos cantidad de aceite para aliñar la ensalada por ejemplo. 

Piensa que está recién recogido también, está en su máxima expresión. Ve probando cosas, acompañando un queso curado, freír un par de huevos va a ser algo nuevo, porque si no has probado nunca un aove así necesitas cierta adaptación. 
Por tu comentario noto que es muy diferente a lo que tenías costumbre pero no tengo claro que te haya entusiasmado. No,?


----------



## aritzegur (1 Dic 2016)

Recibido el pedido realizado, todos en bag in box, formato por cierto que me parece súper útil para ser almacenado y consumido.

El envío rapidísimo, como las otras veces.

Aún no lo voy a probar hasta que no acabe la última garrafa del pedido anterior, cuando lo pruebe pondré impresiones.

Un saludo


----------



## Raullucu (1 Dic 2016)

Pedido el sábado a última hora y el martes en casa. El tema de los puntos de fidelidad solucionado.

El aceite riquísimo, creo que no me ha chocado su sabor tanto como el año pasado cuando lo probé por primera vez.

El servicio, por lo menos, de 10, Diego. El aceite diría que también, pero los entendidos podrán dar más matices que a mí, como lego, se me escapan.

Saludos.


----------



## Bishop (1 Dic 2016)

Otro que repite suministro. El servicio rapidísimo, de un día para otro. En cuanto al aceite, exquisito, con carácter, hechas las catas pertinentes para mi: sólo, con un poco de pan... y un huevo frito :baba:

Para mi, tan rico como el del año pasado, pero con un cierto toque adicional que no sabría definir, supongo que será el haberlo pillado recién hecho.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Dic 2016)

Bishop dijo:


> Otro que repite suministro. El servicio rapidísimo, de un día para otro. En cuanto al aceite, exquisito, con carácter, hechas las catas pertinentes para mi: sólo, con un poco de pan... y un huevo frito :baba:
> 
> Para mi, tan rico como el del año pasado, pero con un cierto toque adicional que no sabría definir, supongo que será el haberlo pillado recién hecho.



Ten en cuenta que al final es aceite de oliva virgen extra de la misma variedad, de la misma finca y bajo las mismas manos durante todo el año que el del año pasado, entonces, lo normal es que sean muy parecidos. Ahora como bien apuntas, al ser un producto de cosecha anual, y depende del año, sobre todo climatológicamente hablando, pues siempre tienen matices que los diferencian.

A mi me da que tiene un toque más de amargo que el año pasado, también noto mucha alcachofa, que el año pasado no la notaba tanto en nariz. Creo recordar, claro.


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Dic 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> La intensidad cambia mucho claro, ahora necesitarás mucha menos cantidad de aceite para aliñar la ensalada por ejemplo.
> 
> Piensa que está recién recogido también, está en su máxima expresión. Ve probando cosas, acompañando un queso curado, freír un par de huevos va a ser algo nuevo, porque si no has probado nunca un aove así necesitas cierta adaptación.
> Por tu comentario noto que es muy diferente a lo que tenías costumbre pero no tengo claro que te haya entusiasmado. No,?




Me ha gustado en el sentido de que es algo diferente y con carácter por decirlo de alguna manera.
Es como la cerveza por ejemplo que aprecias una buena cerveza con su sabor y personalidad al compararla con una mas común/industrial que si que entra muy fácil pero no es lo mismo.

Con los días voy cogiéndole más el puntillo al aceite.


----------



## Nefersen (5 Dic 2016)

En un viaje en barco a Creta me sirvieron un aceite muy verde y espeso. Nunca he podido encontrar en España un aceite así de verde. ¿Qué variedad es?


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (5 Dic 2016)

Yo he vuelto a pedir más...


----------



## lewis (6 Dic 2016)

Pedido recibido: 
- Desde su confirmación 6 días entremedio fin de semana.
- Los Bag in vox aplastados del porte (frágil), mal para regalar.
- El zumo de la oliva bueno, no soy entendido pero me fío de Diego.


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Dic 2016)

lewis dijo:


> Pedido recibido:
> - Desde su confirmación 6 días entremedio fin de semana.
> - Los Bag in vox aplastados del porte (frágil), mal para regalar.
> - El zumo de la oliva bueno, no soy entendido pero me fío de Diego.



Estos días están siendo caóticos con los pedidos, los fridays y los festivos. También los envíos grandes que tardan más.

El zumo es muy bueno, pero yo que voy a decir, lo importante es lo que digáis vosotros.

Con los bags el problema es que en su día decidimos venderlos sueltos porque parecía mejor cara al público, que obligar a un número determinado en una caja, pero obviamente en una caja van mejor. Estamos intentando embalarlos lo mejor posible, pero sin caja propia es difícil.
Lo que hemos decidido es seguir dando la oportunidad de elegir el número, pero vamos a hacer una caja de cuatro para ellos, y cuando la tengamos recomendaremos pedir de cuatro en cuatro. A ver qué tal.


----------



## lewis (6 Dic 2016)

Hola Diego, los Bag están un poco deteriorados y se abren. ¿Hay posibilidad de reponerlos?


----------



## zulu (6 Dic 2016)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Estos días están siendo caóticos con los pedidos, los fridays y los festivos. También los envíos grandes que tardan más.
> 
> El zumo es muy bueno, pero yo que voy a decir, lo importante es lo que digáis vosotros.
> 
> ...



Diego, para agrupar los bag en cajas mira bien el tema de los portes, porque en garrafas sale mejor 3 garrafas que dos o cuatro.


----------



## petate (13 Dic 2016)

como se hacen los pedidos? a través de la web?

virgen extra sin filtrar los tienes en venta? gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Dic 2016)

zulu dijo:


> Diego, para agrupar los bag en cajas mira bien el tema de los portes, porque en garrafas sale mejor 3 garrafas que dos o cuatro.



Si, no te preocupes, lo miraremos todo antes de hacer nada.



petate dijo:


> como se hacen los pedidos? a través de la web?
> 
> virgen extra sin filtrar los tienes en venta? gracias.



A través de nuestra tienda online, Olivar de Plata

No vendemos sin filtrar, porque se estropea rápido por los 'posos', aunque si preguntas por el sin filtrar ya sabrás de lo que te hablo. Tengo un par de garrafas que no iba a vender por ese problema que te hablo, y las dejo para nosotros.


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Dic 2016)

He recibido los análisis de pesticidas que cada año hacemos a nuestro aceite, para demostrar con hechos que lo que os cuento por aquí es cierto, que cultivamos de forma sensible con el medio ambiente y de forma segura para la salud. Y como los he publicado en nuestra web, vengo a compartirlo con vosotros.

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » PRIMEROS DÍAS DE COSECHA 2016/17
Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » COSECHA 2016/17

Dos análisis para nuestros dos aceites.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Ene 2017)

[YOUTUBE]YVxM-sfUAQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Feb 2017)

_Diferentes estudios demuestran que, el consumo habitual de aceites de oliva vírgenes se asocia a menor incidencia de ciertos tumores, entre ellos, el de cáncer de mama. Nuestra línea de investigación se centra en estudiar qué componentes de los presentes en este alimento, tienen actividad antitumoral. En este caso, focalizamos nuestro estudio en un compuesto muy interesante, el pinoresinol, que es un fitoestrógeno. Estos últimos son una familia de moléculas caracterizadas por su similitud con los estrógenos humanos. Puesto que los estrógenos juegan un papel significativo en la génesis y evolución del cáncer de mama, es interesante comprobar qué papel podría tener el pinoresinol en la posible prevención del cáncer de mama._


Fuente: Fitoestrógenos en el aceite de oliva virgen, ¿qué actividad tienen?


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Feb 2017)

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » ACEITE DE OLIVA, ¿PICANTE Y AMARGO?


Es una pequeña aclaración del tema del amargor y picor de los aceites vírgenes, ya sabéis, el tema de los antioxidantes y demás.


----------



## spitfire (12 Feb 2017)

¿qué diferencia hay entre Virgen extra y virgen?


----------



## vyk (13 Feb 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » ACEITE DE OLIVA, ¿PICANTE Y AMARGO?
> 
> 
> Es una pequeña aclaración del tema del amargor y picor de los aceites vírgenes, ya sabéis, el tema de los antioxidantes y demás.



Diego, se ha agotado ya el bag in box?


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Feb 2017)

spitfire dijo:


> ¿qué diferencia hay entre Virgen extra y virgen?



Creo que deberías leerte el hilo, porque está más que bien explicado. Aún así, dentro de los aceites vírgenes son las categorías principales, se diferencian porque tienen diferentes parámetros químicos de laboratorio, y en cata porque el virgen extra tiene un sabor y olor irreprochables (los que lo son dee verdad, claro) y en el virgen se admiten pequeños defectos.



vyk dijo:


> Diego, se ha agotado ya el bag in box?




No, por supuesto que no. Aunque solemos vender nuestra cosecha cada año y quedarnos sin existencias, todavía es pronto, deberíamos tener hasta septiembre creo yo, aunque claro es difícil calcularlo.

Un saludo.


----------



## spitfire (14 Feb 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Creo que deberías leerte el hilo, porque está más que bien explicado. Aún así, dentro de los aceites vírgenes son las categorías principales, se diferencian porque tienen diferentes parámetros químicos de laboratorio, y en cata porque el virgen extra tiene un sabor y olor irreprochables (los que lo son dee verdad, claro) y en el virgen se admiten pequeños defectos.



graicas, es cierto que no me he leído todo el hilo; 
tengo entendido que a nivel de efectos positivos para la salud son igual de buenos, ¿es así?


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Feb 2017)

spitfire dijo:


> graicas, es cierto que no me he leído todo el hilo;
> tengo entendido que a nivel de efectos positivos para la salud son igual de buenos, ¿es así?





No.

En cuanto al contenido en ácidos grasos es muy posible que entre un aceite virgen extra y uno virgen haya mucho parecido (siempre claro que sean de la misma variedad), por tanto los beneficios del ácido oleico por ejemplo serán los mismos para ambos. Aunque con matices.

Pero en el caso de los componentes minoritarios, como flavonoides, carotenos, y los conocidos polifenoles, estos disminuyen mucho cuando lo hace la calidad de un aceite, y un virgen extra bueno en eso gana mucho. Pero claro, hablo de aceites de verdad vírgenes y vírgenes extra, no lo que ponen en las etiquetas.


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Feb 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No.
> 
> En cuanto al contenido en ácidos grasos es muy posible que entre un aceite virgen extra y uno virgen haya mucho parecido (siempre claro que sean de la misma variedad), por tanto los beneficios del ácido oleico por ejemplo serán los mismos para ambos. Aunque con matices.
> 
> Pero en el caso de los componentes minoritarios, como flavonoides, carotenos, y los conocidos polifenoles, estos disminuyen mucho cuando lo hace la calidad de un aceite, y un virgen extra bueno en eso gana mucho. Pero claro, hablo de aceites de verdad vírgenes y vírgenes extra, no lo que ponen en las etiquetas.



Osea que para un virgen extra solo tiene que parecerselo al catador ¿no hay pruebas tangibles que marquen la diferencia? 
Es que me huele a maletín mas que a calidad.


----------



## MisterWhite (17 Feb 2017)

Es verdad lo del fraude del virgen extra, que segun se dice, muy muy poca gente vende virgen extra, y que los venden siempre remezclados para trincar mas pasta?

Cuando era crio tenia aceite con la oliva de mi abuelo y era un aceite color verde que daba gusto. Te podias comer barras enteras. Hoy dia llevas la misma oliva al mismo molino y el aceite que te dan parece de hacendado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Feb 2017)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Osea que para un virgen extra solo tiene que parecerselo al catador ¿no hay pruebas tangibles que marquen la diferencia?
> Es que me huele a maletín mas que a calidad.



No, eso no es así. Y no es que me cueste trabajo, porque de hecho me encanta hablar sobre el tema, pero es por no repetir lo mismo muchas veces, leeros el tema antes, si es posible.

Un aceite virgen, es extra o simplemente virgen en virtud de dos clasificaciones diferentes, por un lado en laboratorio se miden valores como la acidez, indice de peróxidos, ceras, ésteres etc, y por otro en cata se caracteriza según sus propiedades organolépticas. Para que sea virgen extra, por ejemplo, debe tener una acidez inferior o igual a 0.8% mientras que en virgen se permite una acidez de hasta un 2%. En cata para un virgen extra tiene que aparecer el 'frutado', ha de ser al menos perceptible y su mediana ha de ser superior a cero, mientras que la del defecto ha de ser cero, es decir, no puede tener defectos sensoriales. Mientras que en el virgen se admiten defectos leves (la mediana del defecto ha de ser inferior a 3,5 sobre 10).

---------- Post added 17-feb-2017 at 19:04 ----------




MisterWhite dijo:


> Es verdad lo del fraude del virgen extra, que segun se dice, muy muy poca gente vende virgen extra, y que los venden siempre remezclados para trincar mas pasta?
> 
> Cuando era crio tenia aceite con la oliva de mi abuelo y era un aceite color verde que daba gusto. Te podias comer barras enteras. Hoy dia llevas la misma oliva al mismo molino y el aceite que te dan parece de hacendado.



A ver, estas cosas hay que cogerlas con pinzas. Si te puedo garantizar que hay muchos menos vírgenes extras que lo que dicen las etiquetas. Ahora bien, lo primero es que la categoría es demasiado amplia, de eso nos quejamos siempre los que hacemos aceites de calidad, que la categoría virgen extra es demasiado extensa.

Por hacer una comparación un poco burda, de cero a diez, el cero serían los lampantes, de cero a dos irían los vírgenes, y de dos a diez los extras. En cuanto a puntuación organoléptica me refiero, entonces es una categoría demasiado difusa. Por eso te puedes encontrar un virgen extra de verdad extraordinario y luego otro que también lo sea y sea un aceite 'normalito'.

Luego también hay fraudes, como en todo, porque cabrones hay en todas partes. Respecto al color, si has leído el hilo, el color no es indicativo de la calidad, aunque tiene cierta relación, pero indica el momento de recogida deel fruto.


----------



## estanflacion (19 Feb 2017)

Buenas,

Del fraude se habla poco en España, pero en USA por ejemplo está bastante extendido, y se vende mucho virgen o virgen extra los refinados. Al igual que el girasol lo compran en Ucrania (donde resido) y lo hacen pasar por español, el Oliva italiano mucho es español. Así que fraude, cómo en todo, hay mucho. No más que en otros sectores, pero podrido, está. Y seguro que a muchos no les gustan que juegue con sus "lentejas"

Leí en los primeros mensajes del Señor Almazán, que iba a hablar sobre la temática de la extracción en fío. Cómo es una labor ardua leerse todo el hilo le pregunto, o pregunto en general a todos, si extendió este tema, y dónde puedo leerlo. Gracias por ello.

No voy a criticar el Aceite de Oliva virgen extra cómo producto, ya que lo uso a diario (en crudo) o en combinacions para masajes, pero por lo que he leído en el foro se sigue ignorando (u omitiendo adrede) los numerosos estudios que han demostrado que al calentarlo a altas temperaturas se oxida, con su consecuente efectos secundarios. El prestigioso Dr. Mercola escribe sobre ello en su web por poner un ejemplo. 

En relación al aceite de oliva, las pruebas revelan que entre el 60 y 90 % de los aceites de oliva, comercializados en los supermercados y restaurantes de los Estados Unidos, están adulterados con aceites vegetales de omega-6 económicos, oxidados, tales como el aceite de girasol o de cacahuate, o aceite de oliva no apto para consumo humano, que es perjudicial en diversas formas, para la salud


Pueden encontrar más información aquí:
La Gran Mayoría del Aceite de Oliva Está Adulterado 

Por supuesto que es mucho mejor que el girasol, palma, y otros aceites mediocres, pero no se pueden comparar con el argan por ejemplo, o no digamos el de cactus. 

Entiendo que estos aceites tienen precios prohibitivos, y ni siquiera puede que sean buenos para usar en caliente. En frío o para la piel.
Pero el aceite de coco ya si tiene un precio más razonable y sus características inigualables, y te evitan destrozarte con el "oliva" caliente.

Pero no hace falta estudios, sino usar la lógica. Un huevo frito, unas patatas fritas, o cualquier cosa frita a mucha gente le deja después de comer el estómago revuelto. Usando para freír aceite de coco no ocurre, cosa que yo comprobé hace muchos años.


----------



## InKilinaTor (19 Feb 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Del fraude se habla poco en España, pero en USA por ejemplo está bastante extendido, y se vende mucho virgen o virgen extra los refinados. Al igual que el girasol lo compran en Ucrania (donde resido) y lo hacen pasar por español, el Oliva italiano mucho es español. Así que fraude, cómo en todo, hay mucho. No más que en otros sectores, pero podrido, está. Y seguro que a muchos no les gustan que juegue con sus "lentejas"
> 
> ...



Yo no se si ahora me vais a fudilar, pero el virgen extra para freir como que si lo calientas me da asco, eso si, frito a muy poca temperatura es un placer.
Unas papas de esas verdes pochadas con unos huevos de verdad...buff


----------



## skarface (20 Feb 2017)

¿Aceite virgen para freir?
eso se come el sabor de lo que le eches, es demasiado fuerte.

Para freir, aceite suave.


----------



## estanflacion (20 Feb 2017)

El aceite de oliva extra virgen es una buena grasa monoinsaturada, que también es bien conocida por sus beneficios para la salud. Es un elemento básico en las dietas saludables como las dietas de estilo mediterráneo.

Sin embargo, es importante que sepa que NO es bueno para cocinar. Este debería ser utilizado en frío, normalmente rociado en las ensaladas y otros alimentos.

Debido a su estructura química y una gran cantidad de grasas no saturadas, la cocción hace que el aceite de oliva extra virgen sea muy susceptible al daño oxidativo. Sin embargo, durante mi conversación con el Dr. Moerck me enteré de que el aceite de oliva extra virgen tiene un significativo inconveniente, incluso cuando se utiliza en frío - ¡sigue siendo extremadamente perecedero!

Resulta que el aceite de oliva extra virgen contiene clorofila lo que acelera la descomposición y lo hace rancio rápidamente.

El Dr. Moerck Habla de los Aceites para Cocinar | Nueva Advertencia Sobre el Aceite de Oliva

---------- Post added 20-feb-2017 at 11:22 ----------

Aunque los principales medios de comunicación dicen que el aceite de oliva es el "aceite más saludable", este título no aplica para la cocción. El aceite de oliva es principalmente una grasa monoinsaturada, que significa que tiene un doble enlace en su estructura de ácido graso.

Aunque una grasa monoinsaturada es inherentemente más estable que una grasa poliinsaturada, la alta abundancia de ácido oleico en el aceite de oliva crea un desequilibrio que se ha relacionado a un mayor riesgo de cáncer de mama y enfermedad cardíaca.

Sin embargo, el aceite de oliva es una grasa inteligente que debería incluir en su alimentación, pero sin calentar, como en el aderezo para ensaladas. Al calentar el aceite de oliva virgen a más de 200 a 250o F,1 corre el riesgo de crear aceite oxidado que puede hacerle más daño que bien.

¿Con Que Aceite Debería Cocinar y Cual Debería Evitar?

No errar. El artículo habla de grados fahrenheit. Lo que centigrados sería a partir de 120, fácilmente alcanzable cuando se cocina.

Hay tres elementos que hacen mejorar el estómago cuando se deja de utilizar- La leche pasteurizada, la coca cola, y los aceites fritos.

Aunque las opiniones y los estudios son muy subjetivos por los intereses que se crean en la industria alimenticia y farmaceutica, antes de criticar a Mercola, decir que es una de las web más visitadas de medicina, y la número 1 en medicina natural.

De verdad que lo siento porque el aceite de oliva es un producto patrio, pero no por ello defendible. Al principio del post se hablaba de aditivos o semejantes que estaban regulados y autorizados por sanidad. Y qué? En España está autorizada la sacarina, y en otros paises prohibida por ser veneno. Aquí tenemos que el 99% de los embutidos con aditivos e250 y e252, más azucar refinada. Todo autorizado y los estudios hablan que esos adtivos son cancerígenos. Sin olvidar la alimentación de los animales, y las vacunas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Feb 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que si estará extendido el tema de la extracción en frío, búsquelo porque estará, y si tiene alguna duda o quiere que lo tratemos de nuevo no tiene más que preguntar, si puedo, le contestaré encantado.

Respecto al deterioro al calentar, es algo que es inherente a cualquier aceite y alimento en general, si lo calentamos demasiado lo acabamos quemando, con sus consecuencias. No es un defecto del aceite de oliva, ni del virgen extra, ni del resto de aceites, es un mal uso en la cocina.

No he probado el argán, ni el cactus, si le puedo decir que el aceite de coco es pura grasa saturada, y que sus efectos para la salud son en general malos o muy malos, más allá de que tenga alguno positivo.



skarface dijo:


> ¿Aceite virgen para freir?
> eso se come el sabor de lo que le eches, es demasiado fuerte.
> 
> Para freir, aceite suave.



El aceite no se come nada, aporta su sabor, y si es un buen virgen extra con un buen sabor enriquece cualquier plato. Otra cosa es que a uno le guste o no, que depende mucho del aceite en cuestión, y la mayoría por desgracia no ha probado un aceite virgen extra bueno de verdad en su vida, es así de triste, el país que más aceite y de más calidad produce y la mayoría de sus habitantes no lo han probado.



estanflacion dijo:


> El aceite de oliva extra virgen es una buena grasa monoinsaturada, que también es bien conocida por sus beneficios para la salud. Es un elemento básico en las dietas saludables como las dietas de estilo mediterráneo.
> 
> Sin embargo, es importante que sepa que NO es bueno para cocinar. Este debería ser utilizado en frío, normalmente rociado en las ensaladas y otros alimentos.
> 
> ...



Lo que he marcado en negrita es simplemente mentira. Ni más ni menos, leeté el artículo, un estudio realizado con más de 4000 mujeres enmarcado en el estudio Predimed que ha salido en las más prestigiosas revistas de ciencia del mundo.

El aceite de oliva protege contra el cáncer de mama | Salud | EL MUNDO




Aceite de Oliva, contra el Cáncer de Mama


----------



## estanflacion (20 Feb 2017)

Spoiler






Diego Almazán dijo:


> Supongo que si estará extendido el tema de la extracción en frío, búsquelo porque estará, y si tiene alguna duda o quiere que lo tratemos de nuevo no tiene más que preguntar, si puedo, le contestaré encantado.
> 
> Respecto al deterioro al calentar, es algo que es inherente a cualquier aceite y alimento en general, si lo calentamos demasiado lo acabamos quemando, con sus consecuencias. No es un defecto del aceite de oliva, ni del virgen extra, ni del resto de aceites, es un mal uso en la cocina.
> 
> ...







Buenas,

Creo que vive en el pasado, pecando de la cada vez más opuesta creencia que las grasas saturadas son malas. Se endemonio por motivos económicos al igual que el cañamo, igual que en momento el maíz era lo mejor, el tabaco, o ahora mismo la soja.

Decir que el aceite de coco es malo, es estar viviendo en otra realidad, por ideologia, al menos.

Entiendo que es su producto y lo defienda, pero el aceite de oliva en frío puede que tenga y seguro que tienen beneficios, pero el mismo estudio que dice que ayuda contra el cancer, puede encontrar decenas o cientos de alimentos que lo hacen en mayor medida.

Igualmente, están todos los estudios que demuestran que el aceite recalentado se oxida, y no me mezcle que todo alimento le ocurre igual hay que especificar que no a la misma temperatura. 

El punto del aceite coco es muy superior, tanto más que una cocción normal, y muchos más productos que no son aceites.

Un extracto, por ejemplo de que el aceite de oliva ayuda al cancer, pues al contrario
Una investigación realizada en la facultad de Farmacia de la UPV/EHU ha descubierto la presencia de "aldehídos oxigenados alfa-beta insaturados", sustancias consideradas como potenciales agentes causales de enfermedades como el cáncer, el alzhéimer o el párkinson, en aceites sometidos a episodios repetidos de calentamiento. El trabajo ha revelado que el aceite de girasol genera más cantidad de compuestos nocivos que el de oliva, y además lo hace en menos tiempo.

El aceite recalentado podría causar cáncer, alzhéimer o párkinson, según la UPV | País Vasco | elmundo.es

Cómo dije anteriormente, y cómo dice el estudio el oliva es mejor que otros acites. Eso es incuestonable, pero que sea bueno a altas temperatuuras? No, es veveno.

Pero vamos, que no e suna lucha personal. Igual que hablo del oliva puedo decir que a mayoría de los alimentos que se venden cómo saludables son peor aun; leche, azucar, embutidos, carne, quesos pasteurizados, etc...

Pero claro, no hay mucha gracia en discutir con un creyente la existencia de dios. Yo hablo en en este hilo para intercambiar opiniones con los foreros. Usted vende su producto, simplemente no es parcial, y lo digo con el mayor respeto. Al igual que como dije el aceite de oliva lo uso a diario en frio.

Investigadoras de la Universidad del País Vasco (UPV/EHU) han descubierto por primera vez en alimentos la presencia de determinados aldehídos sospechosos de estar detrás de enfermedades neurodegenerativas y algunos tipos de cáncer. Estos compuestos tóxicos aparecen en algunos aceites cuando se calientan a temperatura de fritura.


¿Es malo recalentar el aceite usado para freír?

saludos

Pd: Siento las faltas ortogáficas, pero no suelo escribir en español. Gran parte del aceite de girasol que se vende en el mundo lo sacan de donde vivo, de Ucrania, y lo venden cómo nacionales. Sí, ese producto que teneis en la cocina es ucraniano. Es una estafa. Y el producto? Mucho peor, un basura comparado con el oliva, y yo tengo algo de partidista? Pues si, amigos, y familiares de mi pareja trabajan en ello. Pero no por ello voy a negar lo que es. El oliva es mejor, pero lejos de la sartén.

La mayoría que pruebe otros tipos de aceites superiores nunca vuelven a cocinar. Eso sí, sabor aporta, nadie puede negarlo. también lo hace la fructos o la sacarosa y ya se sabe que hace en el organismo.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2017 at 22:16 ----------

y añado contraestudio

Aunque los principales medios de comunicación dicen que el aceite de oliva es el "aceite más saludable", este título no aplica para la cocción. El aceite de oliva es principalmente una grasa monoinsaturada, que significa que tiene un doble enlace en su estructura de ácido graso.

Aunque una grasa monoinsaturada es inherentemente más estable que una grasa poliinsaturada, la alta abundancia de ácido oleico en *el aceite de oliva crea un desequilibrio que se ha relacionado a un mayor riesgo de cáncer de mama y enfermedad cardíaca*

http://articulos.mercola.com/sitios/articulos/archivo/2016/04/24/aceite-para-cocinar.aspx


----------



## lewis (20 Feb 2017)

El tal Miercola ya no es creíble desde que se sometió al establishment al decir que ahora los cereales son buenos y toda su vida denigrándolos, le han dado un toque y a claudicar, a tomar por culo.


----------



## estanflacion (21 Feb 2017)

Tienes razón. Yo no lo tengo en adoración a Mercola. Sólo lo tomo cómo referencia. El tiene sus opiniones, pero en lo referente al oliva y al coco los estudios son de otros, y también las múltiples opiniones que abalan que produce cancer.

Lo de los granos en verdad, cómo todo en la vida, nadie puede asegurar nada. Incluso yo ahora aquí apoyando el coco, y puede resultar que produzca una distrofia en la tercera generación por herencia, o el oliva, o el turrón.

En otros post de nutrición en burbuja ya escribí que no se puede tener todo. Es cómo después de hacer deporte, prefieres alcanzar musculatura? prefieres recuperación? O prefieres longevidad? todo no es posible.

Yo levantaba 3 veces mi peso, pero dejé los hidratos, y me quitan mucha energía, pero lo gano en salud en otros aspectos. Dejé las proteínas, me ponian cómo un toro, pero me destrozaba varios organos . Las grasas? De lo mejor, pero todo tiene un límite. 

Cada cual necesita el suyo. Yo no estoy muy de acuerdo en los granos, cómo tú, pero si es cierto que al menos para mí, un % pequeño de hidratos me hacen bien, pero esos hidratos tienen que ser elegidos, no cualquiera, y menos cereales.

Al fin y al cabo, no hay un ideal, y hay cosas terribles que consumimos a diario, y hay están las epidemias de multitud de enfermedades; diabetes, alzheimer, parkinson, coronarias, etc...

Cada uno que coma lo que quiera. Incluso puede que viva mejor consumiendo oliva. Hay otros factores donde poco podemos hacer cómo los ambientales.

Simplemente escribí aquí al llamarme la atención que durante años una persona venda su producto, y lo haga con la alegría de que es bueno, y mucha gente no sepa la contrariedad de esas afirmaciones.

Quién esté interesado puede rebuscar por Internet todo lo referente al oliva, y quién quiera que lo siga consumiendo. Y si es a este señor a mí ni me va ni me viene. Como dije tengo intereses en Ucrania con el aceite de girasol, y la estafa que hay en las etiquetas, en las mezclas, y en los nocivos casos que ocurren y se tapan con las mafias legislativas, me hacen ser un don nadie sin poder ni deseo de convencer a nadie.
saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Feb 2017)

_

Buenas,

Creo que vive en el pasado, pecando de la cada vez más opuesta creencia que las grasas saturadas son malas. Se endemonio por motivos económicos al igual que el cañamo, igual que en momento el maíz era lo mejor, el tabaco, o ahora mismo la soja.

Decir que el aceite de coco es malo, es estar viviendo en otra realidad, por ideologia, al menos.

Entiendo que es su producto y lo defienda, pero el aceite de oliva en frío puede que tenga y seguro que tienen beneficios, pero el mismo estudio que dice que ayuda contra el cancer, puede encontrar decenas o cientos de alimentos que lo hacen en mayor medida.

Igualmente, están todos los estudios que demuestran que el aceite recalentado se oxida, y no me mezcle que todo alimento le ocurre igual hay que especificar que no a la misma temperatura. _

Este texto está sacado del mismo enlace que usted usa como arma contra el aceite de oliva:


_*El experimento, que publica la revista Food Chemistry, ha consistido en calentar a 190 ºC en una freidora industrial tres tipos de aceite: de oliva, girasol y lino. La operación se realizó durante 40 horas (8 horas al día) en los dos primeros y en 20 horas para el caso del aceite lino. Este último no se usa habitualmente para cocinar en occidente, pero se ha seleccionado por su alto contenido en grupos omega 3. Los resultados revelan que los aceites de girasol y lino -especialmente el primero-, son los que generan más cantidad de aldehídos tóxicos y en menos tiempo. Por el contrario, el aceite de oliva, que presenta mayor concentración de ácidos monoinsaturados (como el oleico), genera menos y más tarde estos compuestos nocivos.*_

Además habría que añadir que el estudio habla de aceites recalentados y reutilizados, y de la temperatura que como bien apunta es primordial. No ees necesario para freir usar temperaturas cercanas a los 200ºC porque se puede freir un alimento perfectamente con temperaturas un poco por encima de 100.
Su argumentación sería como decir que los coches matan a la gente porque pueden ponerse en velocidades superiores a los 200 km/h, cuando en realidad lo que está ocurriendo es un mal uso de los mismos.

Luego argumenta que no tengo criterio pues 'vendo mi producto', precisamente es justo lo contrario, tengo muchísimo criterio porque me dedico a esto, conozco el tema, y el hilo ha servido a mucha gente a conocer más sobre el tema, y cuando ha habido y hay fraudes relacionados con el aceite de oliva lo he criticado aquí. Y es por eso que muchos foreros han probado el mío, porque actúo con claridad y transparencia y doy información que muy pocos o nadie da.

Por último, está el tema de los estudios y sus 'supuestos' patrocinadores. Es verdad que cada uno maneja la información intentando enseñarla de la forma que más le interesa. Pero en este sentido, el aceite de oliva virgen extra tiene la transcendencia que tiene, y el poder que tiene. En el mundo, de todas los aceites y grasas comestibles, desde el aceite de palma al de ballena, pasando por la mantequilla o el girasol, el aceite de oliva (en general, ni siquiera el virgen extra) supone un 2 y pico por ciento del total, así que comparados con otros que son más del 30% como el de palma o casi el 10% como el girasol, imagine usted el poder que tiene nuestro sector para 'influir' en los científicos y sus estudios.


----------



## aritzegur (11 Mar 2017)

Sobre el pedido que hice este año decir que está bien bueno, no entiendo mucho de catas ni color ni nada pero me parece un aceite bastante rico. El bag in box está genial para ser almacenado.

He hecho otro pedido para mis padres de hecho. 

Saludos

Saludos.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Mar 2017)

Brusset: "La miel del supermercado es el mayor fraude" | Zen | EL MUNDO

Creo que es un artículo muy interesante.


----------



## Mahbes (12 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes, no sé si se ha tocado el tema.

Que opinas de la bacteria que ha asolado el sur de Italia y que parece que ya la tenemos en Mallorca, con varios miles de arboles muertos, parece ser que de momento no hay tratamiento, hacen algo nuestras autoridades?, se ha estudiado el tema?, el agricultor olivarero y el sector estan al corriente?.

Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Mar 2017)

Mahbes dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no sé si se ha tocado el tema.
> 
> Que opinas de la bacteria que ha asolado el sur de Italia y que parece que ya la tenemos en Mallorca, con varios miles de arboles muertos, parece ser que de momento no hay tratamiento, hacen algo nuestras autoridades?, se ha estudiado el tema?, el agricultor olivarero y el sector estan al corriente?.
> 
> Gracias.



Buff, no mientes a la bicha¡

Parte del tema del precio al alza viene derivado de la pérdida de cosecha italiana por la xilella, que es un auténtico problemón porque los insectos vectores son masticadores, y hay un montón y son incontrolables. Y propagan la bacteria, y por desgracia con la incompetencia de nuestras autoridades es inevitable que llegue a Jaén, y entonces veremos agricultores llorar como los hemos visto en Italia.


----------



## Mahbes (13 Mar 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Buff, no mientes a la bicha¡
> 
> Parte del tema del precio al alza viene derivado de la pérdida de cosecha italiana por la xilella, que es un auténtico problemón porque los insectos vectores son masticadores, y hay un montón y son incontrolables. Y propagan la bacteria, y por desgracia con la incompetencia de nuestras autoridades es inevitable que llegue a Jaén, y entonces veremos agricultores llorar como los hemos visto en Italia.



Pero......no me diga!!!, que no sé esta haciendo nada, ni el Gobierno,no se esta investigando?, y los biologos..... y la comunidad cientifica!!, el sector olivarero tampoco se esta moviendo?, que estan esperando a que tengamos que freir el sofrito con mantequilla, en pleno siglo XXI y no son capaces de acabar con esa bacteria....a estas alturas?.

Al menos se sabe de donde viene o cuales han sido las causas de su propagación, donde empezo todo? y que probabilidades hay que nos afecte a nosotros aunque ya veo que usted no es demasiado optimista......a usted mismo le noto derrotado, da por hecho que no hay remedio y que sera un mazazo duro no solo para Jaen, sino para toda la Mediterranea, toda una cultura de siglos alrededor del aceite se irá hacer puñetas por una bacteria?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (13 Mar 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Buff, no mientes a la bicha¡
> 
> Parte del tema del precio al alza viene derivado de la pérdida de cosecha italiana por la xilella, que es un auténtico problemón porque los insectos vectores son masticadores, y hay un montón y son incontrolables. Y propagan la bacteria, y por desgracia con la incompetencia de nuestras autoridades es inevitable que llegue a Jaén, y entonces veremos agricultores llorar como los hemos visto en Italia.



Aqui tenemos una pequeña ventaja. En italia no tienen 100 dias de mas de 40 grados como tenemos aqui en veranon donde no es raro semanas enteras con picos de 45.

La sequia y el calor español lo mata todo, aqui en verano no quedan ni chicharras.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Mar 2017)

Mahbes dijo:


> Pero......no me diga!!!, que no sé esta haciendo nada, ni el Gobierno,no se esta investigando?, y los biologos..... y la comunidad cientifica!!, el sector olivarero tampoco se esta moviendo?, que estan esperando a que tengamos que freir el sofrito con mantequilla, en pleno siglo XXI y no son capaces de acabar con esa bacteria....a estas alturas?.
> 
> Al menos se sabe de donde viene o cuales han sido las causas de su propagación, donde empezo todo? y que probabilidades hay que nos afecte a nosotros aunque ya veo que usted no es demasiado optimista......a usted mismo le noto derrotado, da por hecho que no hay remedio y que sera un mazazo duro no solo para Jaen, sino para toda la Mediterranea, toda una cultura de siglos alrededor del aceite se irá hacer puñetas por una bacteria?



Si se saben muchas cosas, es una bacteria que afecta a múltiples plantas y tiene erradicación. Pero es difícil de controlar, y a eso hay que sumar que en Europa los antibióticos (que son el tratamiento antibacterias) en agricultura están prohibidos y también los transgénicos.

El ébola de los olivos | Crónica | EL MUNDO

Sin dinero y a contrarreloj: España lucha contra la bacteria que mata los olivos. Noticias de Ciencia

Lea el artículo y verá como el miedo está justificado, aunque yo soy optimista por naturaleza, esto es duro de ver, no ya digo de asimilar si me tocara pues es mi modo de vida.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Mar 2017)

[YOUTUBE]0v5fsAP8JtE[/YOUTUBE]

Por si alguno queréis ponerme cara, ahí os dejo un vídeo envasando nuestro aove.


----------



## Raullucu (22 Mar 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]0v5fsAP8JtE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Por si alguno queréis ponerme cara, ahí os dejo un vídeo envasando nuestro aove.



Coño, pues sí que es manual el proceso :8:


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Mar 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Coño, pues sí que es manual el proceso :8:




:XX::XX: Qué esperabas, os he dicho la verdad, que somos muy pequeños, y es todo muy artesano, muy manual.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (25 Mar 2017)

Hoy se me han terminado los 3 bag in box de la pasada cosecha. He vuelto a pedir otros 3 a Olivar de Plata, a ver qué tal está la nueva cosecha... La verdad es que este envase me gusta mucho porque se conserva perfectamente el producto. 

Saludos.


----------



## Don Bocadillon (16 Abr 2017)

Hoy he pasado en mi viaje de vuelta por el almacén de Olivar de plata y he cargado. Esta noche he probado el de primeros días de cosecha y es espectacular.

Enviado desde mi HM NOTE 1S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elmastonto (17 Abr 2017)

Este tío es muy grande, al igual que la delicatessen de aceite que produce. Yo compré a principios de temporada, una docena de "primeros dias de cosecha" (6l.) porque me atrajo ver una producción artesana limitada, primando el cuidado y calidad por encima de todo. No suelo ser gran consumidor de aceites, pero desde que he probado este, me ha enganchado bastante para tomarlo en crudo, con ajo, pan, tomate... Es brutal.

Quizá no recuerde, pero el cuando me llegó el pedido, los de MRW le debieron dar un toque a las cajas y llegó con el cartón empapado y chorreando. Al final menos mal que sólo fue una botella la que había roto, que Diego me envió al día siguiente, muy amable y atento. Era una pena ver el aceite derramado, pero no por el precio, que no paga la calidad de este manjar, oro líquido lo llaman no? Pues olivar de plata se gana el adjetivo totalmente.


Tenía pensado escribir por entonces aquí sobre él pero pasó el tiempo y se me olvidó. Pero he hecho una cosa mejor creo. A la semana siguiente de recibirlo, pensé en regalarle una botella a un amigo -que es carnicero y siempre me guarda la mejor carne- porque sabía que era un apasionado del aceite de oliva y le encantan, tiene conocidos en Andalucía y tiene ya probados muchos. Con lo que se me ocurrió regalarle una botella como detalle, y de paso conocer su opinión ya que tiene experiencia en aceites y calidad, yo sólo me guio por gusto.

Pues al tío no sólo flipó con el aceite, ya ha hecho otros dos pedidos desde entonces jajaja. Me preguntaba la semana siguiente... "joder tío, cómo diste con este aceite, dónde lo encontraste?? es de lo mejor que recuerdo haber probado" Le respondía, "bueno, es que se moverme bien por internet cuando se trata de buscar productos "crema" :

He regalado alguna botella más, y más gente en mi casa que se lo he dado a probar, y hablo de personas con gusto "gourmet" (yo no lo soy) también han quedado sorprendidos con el aceite.

Por mi parte una grata sorpresa, que la próxima temporada repito no me cabe duda alguna.


----------



## kikelon (18 Abr 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]0v5fsAP8JtE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Por si alguno queréis ponerme cara, ahí os dejo un vídeo envasando nuestro aove.



El aceite espectacular, pero grabar videos en vertical...¡pa daros una colleja! :-D


----------



## Don Bocadillon (18 Abr 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]0v5fsAP8JtE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Por si alguno queréis ponerme cara, ahí os dejo un vídeo envasando nuestro aove.



Yo conocí a tu hermano y a tus padres. 

Enviado desde mi HM NOTE 1S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Abr 2017)

Pablo-BJ dijo:


> Hoy he pasado en mi viaje de vuelta por el almacén de Olivar de plata y he cargado. Esta noche he probado el de primeros días de cosecha y es espectacular.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HM NOTE 1S mediante Tapatalk



Pues ya sabes donde estamos, para la próxima. Siento no haber podido atenderte, pero estaba en Sevilla.



elmastonto dijo:


> Este tío es muy grande, al igual que la delicatessen de aceite que produce. Yo compré a principios de temporada, una docena de "primeros dias de cosecha" (6l.) porque me atrajo ver una producción artesana limitada, primando el cuidado y calidad por encima de todo. No suelo ser gran consumidor de aceites, pero desde que he probado este, me ha enganchado bastante para tomarlo en crudo, con ajo, pan, tomate... Es brutal.
> 
> Quizá no recuerde, pero el cuando me llegó el pedido, los de MRW le debieron dar un toque a las cajas y llegó con el cartón empapado y chorreando. Al final menos mal que sólo fue una botella la que había roto, que Diego me envió al día siguiente, muy amable y atento. Era una pena ver el aceite derramado, pero no por el precio, que no paga la calidad de este manjar, oro líquido lo llaman no? Pues olivar de plata se gana el adjetivo totalmente.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la publicidad, la verdad es que vuestros comentarios por aquí y las recomendaciones a amigos y familiares son un lujo para nosotros.



kikelon dijo:


> El aceite espectacular, pero grabar videos en vertical...¡pa daros una colleja! :-D



Lo siento tio, lo tendremos en cuenta para la próxima. También es verdad que no nos dedicamos a las artes audiovisuales.



Pablo-BJ dijo:


> Yo conocí a tu hermano y a tus padres.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HM NOTE 1S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (21 Abr 2017)

No sé si se ha hablado ya, pero ¿merece la pena comprar aceite de oliva virgen extra ecológico? ¿O piensas que apenas tiene insecticidas como el brócoli o el aguacate que está bien protegido?
He visto alguno ecológico y los precios son muy similares a los que no lo son, por lo que intuyo que no habrá tanta diferencia.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No sé si se ha hablado ya, pero ¿merece la pena comprar aceite de oliva virgen extra ecológico? ¿O piensas que apenas tiene insecticidas como el brócoli o el aguacate que está bien protegido?
> He visto alguno ecológico y los precios son muy similares a los que no lo son, por lo que intuyo que no habrá tanta diferencia.



Si que hemos hablado largo y tendido sobre el tema. Cada uno con su dinero ha de hacer lo que quiera, y por supuesto a la hora de comprar, tener en cuenta la salud de tu familia para mi es importantísimo, ahora bien, yo te explico mi postura.

Nosotros cultivamos bajo criterios de PI producción integrada, es un paso intermedio entre el cultivo ecológico y la producción convencional. Lo que ocurre es que la producción integrada no la conoce mucha gente, porque no se ha publicitado lo suficiente, y porque, como otras cosas en nuestro querido país, está en manos de las comunidades autónomas, y estas a su vez tienen cada una un criterio. Para que te hagas una idea, hay tantos sellos de producción integrada como comunidades (dibujitos para poner en la etiqueta que corroboren eso). Llegados a este punto, a mi modo de ver, es mejor fiarte de quien conoces, por eso nosotros por ejemplo publicamos en la web nuestras analíticas de residuos, cosa que no hace casi nadie, porque el sello o la pegatina en la etiqueta hay veces que garantiza poco.

El cultivo del olivo no necesita de demasiados fitosanitarios, nosotros por ejemplo no usamos herbicidas de pre emergencia o insecticidas, y hemos eliminado el tratamiento foliar que todo el mundo hace en otoño (nosotros lo hemos pasado a después de la recolección para así garantizar un fruto limpio) y no hemos sufrido mermas de producción. Sin embargo, como te decía antes con la confianza, no se puede decir que, en general, el agricultor tradicional use demasiados pesticidas, o el ecológico ningunos, porque cada caso es un mundo, y habría que analizarlos uno por uno. Yo conozco casos extremos en ambos bandos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Abr 2017)

refugee dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de aceite.
> 
> Eso lo dejo claro
> 
> ...



La acidez ya no se pone porque por normativa habría que poner todo el resto de parámetros: acidez, peróxidos, Ks, ceras, ésteres y por tanto ya no se pone en la etiqueta (yo por ejemplo lo tengo en la web). La acidez no es indicativo más que de la 'frescura' del aceite de oliva virgen, ya sea extra o sólo virgen, en el resto se modifica a gusto, y por tanto no sirve de nada.

Respecto a la relación que estableces entre color y acidez, no tiene por qué ser así, es una idea tuya pero no tiene relación alguna, el color depende de la variedad, del momento de recogida, y la acidez no influye para nada en el color de un aceite.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 May 2017)

http://www.agenciasinc.es/Noticias/Los-beneficios-de-freir-con-aceite-de-oliva-virgen-extra#opinion

http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/sociedad/salud/investigacion/201705/03/aceite-oliva-virgen-extra-20170503122233-rc.html


----------



## The Black Adder (4 May 2017)

Buenas,

Aprovechando que este hilo parece aglutinar a muchos conocedores del aceite de oliva virgen extra, voy a aprovechar para hacer una pregunta relacionada con su uso. 

Es relativamente sencilla: yo uso AOVE para casi todo, y como me gustan los sabores "suaves" utilizo casi exclusivamente Arbequina. Por desgracia hay una cosa para la que hasta el Arbequina me resulta demasiado fuerte: la mayonesa o el alioli. Yo me la hago siempre, pero esto es lo único para lo que tengo una botella de aceite de oliva "normal", o sea refinado, en la cocina. 

Hasta ahora no he encontrado una buena alternativa para mitigar el "exceso" de sabor del AOVE en una mayonesa sin tirar de aceite refinado ¿Conocéis alguna? Un amigo me recomendó mezclar 50% AOVE y 50% girasol, pero tampoco me acaba de convencer (ya no por el sabor, el girasol tiene el efecto deseado, sino por tener que tirar de aceite de semillas que acaba siendo otro refinado. Para eso casi mejor el refinado de oliva).

Gracias!

EDIT: Typo


----------



## pasner (4 May 2017)

Me interesa

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 May 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> http://www.agenciasinc.es/Noticias/Los-beneficios-de-freir-con-aceite-de-oliva-virgen-extra#opinion
> 
> El aceite de oliva virgen extra, el mejor para freír





TheBlackAdder dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Aprovechando que este hilo parece aglutinar a muchos conocedores del aceite de oliva virgen extra, voy a aprovechar para hacer una pregunta relacionada con su uso.
> 
> ...



Es complicado lo que quieres, porque no quieres renunciar a usar virgen extra pero quieres sabores muy suaves, y es un poco incompatible. En ese sentido lo que haces tiene mucho de útil, utilizas un refinado, que como sólo lleva un 10 o 15 por ciento de virgen, tiene bastante menos intensidad de sabor, picor y amargor típicos y normales del zumo de aceituna, y el resto al estar refinado es digamos neutro. En este caso no te puedo recomendar el mío, porque es al contrario, un picual con mucho aroma e intensidad.

Podrías buscar vírgenes apagados, de cosechas anteriores, de variedades sin mucho caracter, pero es que las variedades sin ese elevado picor y amargor, son aquellas, como arbequina, que tienen poco oleico, y por tanto son inestables, y entonces, al ser de cosechas antiguas igual están rancios ya y no son virgen extra, claro que por lo menos no han pasado por refinería.

Yo quería hablaros del tema de las frituras, como habéis visto en el post anterior con los enlaces, pero es que tengo una discursión acalorada hoy con un 'amante' del aove por los precios, y está siendo genial. Y cuando acabe quiero compartirlo. A ver si más tarde puedo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 May 2017)

El tema del precio es interesante, y ayuda al debate. Como os decía comentaba con un posible comprador el tema del elevado precio del aceite de oliva, en general. Yo no puedo más que argumentar sobre el mío, que es una producción limitada y esmerada, y que además de ser de muy alta calidad, tiene la característica única de que nosotros somos totalmente transparentes, en la web, en el facebook, en el foro, mostramos todo lo que hacemos al olivo, y así sabéis cual es el momento de recolección, o que no usamos insecticidas, por ejemplo. Y el elevado precio de los aceites de oliva mediocres en el super nos perjudica, lo creáis o no, porque si un aceite mediocre vale 4 euros el litro, el nuestro debería costar el doble, porque es mucho mejor y porque tristemente la mayoría valora las cosas por lo que cuestan.

Pero no es culpa nuestra que el precio del aceite de oliva sea el que es, en un mercado global, manda la oferta y la demanda. El conjunto de todos los aceites que provienen del olivar (oliva, virgen, virgen extra e incluso de orujo) suponen poco más del 3% del consumo mundial. No hay día que no aparezca un estudio que alabe las bondades del aceite de oliva virgen extra (que es la bandera, y tira del resto), y como todos sabemos cada día hay más gente en el mundo preocupada por su alimentación y su salud. Por tanto, crece la demanda en EEUU, en Japón, en Alemania y así un largo etc.. Si a esto le sumamos que la producción mundial es muy limitada (por las hectáreas que ocupa es un cultivo muy minoritario) y que hemos tenido malas cosechas en España que es la máxima productora mundial, más problemas en Túnez o en Siria, más una plaga fatal que está acabando con olivares enteros en Italia, pues eso ha hecho que a una creciente demanda, que además es gente que se cuida y que tiene poder adquisitivo, se una una baja oferta, por tanto, ya sabéis.

Ya os digo, no es por justificarlo, y desde luego no es culpa nuestra, pero creo que la motivación es esa, y no creo que sea de recibo echar la culpa a los agricultores que en esto, como en casi todo, pintamos muy poquito.


----------



## subvencionados (4 May 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> El tema del precio es interesante, y ayuda al debate. Como os decía comentaba con un posible comprador el tema del elevado precio del aceite de oliva, en general. Yo no puedo más que argumentar sobre el mío, que es una producción limitada y esmerada, y que además de ser de muy alta calidad, tiene la característica única de que nosotros somos totalmente transparentes, en la web, en el facebook, en el foro, mostramos todo lo que hacemos al olivo, y así sabéis cual es el momento de recolección, o que no usamos insecticidas, por ejemplo. Y el elevado precio de los aceites de oliva mediocres en el super nos perjudica, lo creáis o no, porque si un aceite mediocre vale 4 euros el litro, el nuestro debería costar el doble, porque es mucho mejor y porque tristemente la mayoría valora las cosas por lo que cuestan.
> 
> Pero no es culpa nuestra que el precio del aceite de oliva sea el que es, en un mercado global, manda la oferta y la demanda. El conjunto de todos los aceites que provienen del olivar (oliva, virgen, virgen extra e incluso de orujo) suponen poco más del 3% del consumo mundial. No hay día que no aparezca un estudio que alabe las bondades del aceite de oliva virgen extra (que es la bandera, y tira del resto), y como todos sabemos cada día hay más gente en el mundo preocupada por su alimentación y su salud. Por tanto, crece la demanda en EEUU, en Japón, en Alemania y así un largo etc.. Si a esto le sumamos que la producción mundial es muy limitada (por las hectáreas que ocupa es un cultivo muy minoritario) y que hemos tenido malas cosechas en España que es la máxima productora mundial, más problemas en Túnez o en Siria, más una plaga fatal que está acabando con olivares enteros en Italia, pues eso ha hecho que a una creciente demanda, que además es gente que se cuida y que tiene poder adquisitivo, se una una baja oferta, por tanto, ya sabéis.
> 
> Ya os digo, no es por justificarlo, y desde luego no es culpa nuestra, pero creo que la motivación es esa, y no creo que sea de recibo echar la culpa a los agricultores que en esto, como en casi todo, pintamos muy poquito.




Si la gente de este sector fueran como deben ser no cobrarían ni una subvención, ni ayuda. El descenso en el consumo del aceite ha bajado un 9% en el último año, y desde que comenzó la crisis, lo desconozco, pero tiene que estar bastante alto en España. Millones de personas ya no pueden acceder a este producto básico, que vosotros estáis empezando a tratar como si de lujo fuese, cuando es la base de la cesta de la compra para millones de Españoles, o al menos antes lo era. Eso sí que es duro. Especular con la comida.

Si los especuladores venden al mejor postor, deberían renunciar al dinero de las personas que luego no pueden pagar ese producto. Me parece inmoral. Así mismo se deben renunciar a todas las ayudas que este sector tiene y que son muchas, desde la retirada de aceite cuando los precios bajan siendo subvencionada esa retirada por la UE, hasta los préstamos de anticipos de cosecha al 0%, así como las subvenciones y ayudas de todo tipo: inversiones en Activos Fijos y en circulante para empresas y cooperativas, campañas comerciales en el extranjero pagadas con el dinero de todos, investigaciones en universidades públicas pagados con el impuesto de la gente, etc...

Si vendemos según las reglas del mercado, hay que ceñirse exclusivamente a esas reglas para todo. Si no es así, hablamos de otro sector rescatado, con el agravante de que se especula con la comida. Lo más sagrado que hay.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 May 2017)

El aceite de oliva es una medicina y por tanto es lujo. Hay otras grasas que cumplen la misma funcion basica. 

Subvencionados quiere que los agricultores le subvencionen la salud con su trabajo, pero sabes que? El franquismo ya quedo muy atras


Es lo mas sencillo del mundo, es el mercado. Paga lo que vale o come mierda.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 May 2017)

Me encanta el debate, y lo he propuesto, sólo os pido a todos que no lo convirtamos en un vertedero, que bastantes hay ya en internet. Respeto por los demás y sus opiniones.

Tratar a los agricultores como especuladores me parece un disparate, y sobre todo, me parece que no es justo, porque los agricultores NO ponen el precio a sus productos, y por tanto es imposible especular cuando no controlas el precio. Si los agricultores controlaran el precio de sus productos no se venderían tomates a 20 céntimos o manzanas a 40, precios de hoy, o la leche a veinte y pocos céntimos. En el caso de los olivicultores exactamente igual, nunca hemos sido dueños del precio del aceite.

Respecto a que las subvenciones las pagan los que no pueden comer con sus impuestos, me parece pura demagogia, el que no tiene en este país para pagar su cesta de la compra, no tiene presión impositiva alguna, o casi ninguna, y ademas recibe ayudas para poder pagarla, asistencia que para eso estamos en un país desarrollado.

A mi no me alcanza para poder desglosar los motivos por los que desde la UE ayudan a sus agricultores, pero no es sólo por el precio, que también, porque cuando hace apenas tres años el precio del aceite, como el de otros muchos productos agrícolas antes y ahora, no cubría los gastos no oí a nadie pedir que subieran la pac. El caso es que sin pac no habría actividad agrícola en la UE, las zonas rurales se abandonarían, habría problemas para el abastecimiento agrícola en las ciudades, habría problemas medio ambientales y un largo etc... ¿Crees que es de recibo dejar en manos de países donde no se respetan ni siquiera la vida humana el flujo de alimentos hacia europa? ¿Crees que dictadores o países inestables son los que deben surtirnos de alimentos? ¿Crees que sería seguro? ¿Crees que se debería abandonar las zonas agrícolas europeas, para así favorecer que en otras zonas del planeta se deforeste selva o bosque para convertir los terrenos en agrícolas? Yo creo que el debate de las ayudas agrícolas es mucho más profundo que devolver las ayudas si un año hay un precio bueno, y además hay muchos más sectores subvencionados que no reciben este tipo de críticas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 May 2017)

Quiero enseñaros un par de vídeos:

[YOUTUBE]b2Wm9kLlYP8[/YOUTUBE]

Este es sobre el cuajado, ahora es un momento importante, pasada la floración es ahora cuando verdaderamente vemos la cosecha que viene. Normalmente el olivo genera muchas más flores de las que llegarán a fruto después, salvo años realmente malos en los que ni siquiera la floración es buena, lo normal es que haya muchas flores. Pero de estas quedan 'vacías', sin fruto, la mayoría, y ahora, que es cuando cuajan las pequeñas aceitunas que veis en el vídeo, es el momento crucial. Para el cuajado se necesita buena temperatura pero no alta, lo ideal es que el olivo tenga los nutrientes y el agua necesarios (ahí entra el siguiente vídeo) que no siempre es así, tampoco demasiada lluvia sería buena pues 'lava' el polen, así que es un momento delicado. 

[YOUTUBE]kyaj9YETsqo[/YOUTUBE]

Como os decía, para que el olivo tenga lo necesario a su disposición para un buen cuajado del fruto, estamos regando e inyectando abono, ácidos húmicos que vienen a ser materia orgánica, un abono orgánico autorizado en agricultura ecológica incluso. Como por desgracia no llueve, y la época es realmente crucial, pues regamos y alimentamos al olivo para que empiece el ciclo de la aceituna con buen pie.


----------



## subvencionados (23 May 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> El aceite de oliva es una medicina y por tanto es lujo. Hay otras grasas que cumplen la misma funcion basica.
> 
> Subvencionados quiere que los agricultores le subvencionen la salud con su trabajo, pero sabes que? El franquismo ya quedo muy atras
> 
> ...



Me parece bien y estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero cuando:

1) devuelvan los cientos de miles de millones de Euros que han recibido desde 1986
2) Cuando devuelvan las ayudas a la retirada cuando ha habido un exceso de oferta
3) Cuando paguen intereses, como cualquier hijo de vecino, por los anticipos de cosecha
4) Cuando devuelvan las ayudas a activos fijos y circulantes a fondo perdido de todas las administraciones, hasta para la cooperativa más recóndita del pueblo más recóndito, y en Jaén hay más de 300. 
5) Cuando devuelvan las ayudas y subvenciones a las ferias comerciales internacionales y a las misiones internacionales.
6) Cuando devuelvan todo el gasto en I+D público de las distintas universidades, sobre todo la de Jaén, que prácticamente tienen monopolizada estos señores con todas sus investigaciones sobre el aceite. Que les pague el sector los sueldos a los investigadores y las infraestructuras.
7) Podría seguir, pero paro aquí.


Cuando devuelvan todo eso, que hagan con el aceite lo que le salga de ahí mismo, mientras tanto, el aceite debería estar intervenido porque es un producto básico de primera necesidad, sin embargo la Administración apuesta por posicionarlo como gourmet dejando en la estacada a millones de personas que tendrán que tomar otros aceites de mucha menor calidad, estando en España y en Andalucía, dónde más aceite de oliva se produce. Me parece lamentable. 

He dicho.


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 May 2017)

subvencionados dijo:


> Me parece bien y estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero cuando:
> 
> 1) devuelvan los cientos de miles de millones de Euros que han recibido desde 1986
> 2) Cuando devuelvan las ayudas a la retirada cuando ha habido un exceso de oferta
> ...




No quisiera que este hilo, dedicado en exclusiva al aceite y su cultura, se convierta en un debate sobre otros asuntos ajenos, pero quisiera puntualizarte nuestra versión, porque difiere un poco de la tuya, que además distorsiona la realidad desde mi punto de vista.

Primero comentarte que hay más sectores subvencionados, supongo que tampoco tendrás coche por los PIVES, ni consumirás energía, y así un largo etc..

1 los olivos reciben subvención según la media de producción de unos años (del 96 al 2000 creo recordar) y no reciben aquellos plantados con posterioridad al 98, así que aquí me tienes, buscándome la vida sin subvención, pues los míos, y lo puedes comprobar aquí, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Casablanca se plantaron con posterioridad a esa fecha algunos, y otros eran recien nacidos y no tenían cosecha en esas fechas y por tanto la media es cero o muy baja.

2 de las ayudas a la retirada que hablas, hasta donde yo sé lo que se hacía cuando había exceso de oferta era llevarlo a los almacenes reguladores, que eran del estado hasta que se vendieron, y había que pagar un alquiler por llevar allí la cosecha (las cooperativas que lo hacían), y lo que hacían era que no tenían que pagar dicho alquiler, en algunos casos, así que poca ayuda era esa

3 los anticipos tienen sus intereses, como cualquier hijo de vecino, bajos claro, porque si tu pides el anticipo a un banco (normalmente el mismo con el que liquida la cooperativa), en febrero por ejemplo, y luego la cooperativa liquida en septiembre y se salda el préstamo, cuanto quieres que le cobren por un préstamo de seis meses? lo normal es entre el 0,75 y el 1,5%

4 de eso no tengo ni idea, las cooperativas, como otras miles de empresas de cualquier ámbito, han recibido ayudas para nuevas inversiones (que sirven a la economía global, por cierto) pero no al activo circulante

5 cuando el ministerio de agricultura, por ejemplo, va con los productos españoles a cualquier feria internacional de alimentación, supongo que obtendremos algún beneficio, aunque cualquiera sabe con los políticos que tenemos, pero vamos, no creo que eso sea culpa de los olivareros

6 el I+D tampoco te gusta veo, bueno, es tu opinión, la mía no es la misma

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 21:44 ----------

No freír con aceite de oliva y otros 3 consejos culinarios desmitificados por la ciencia - BBC Mundo

Ya es raro que desde Inglaterra nos echen una mano, pero fijaos.


----------



## subvencionados (26 May 2017)

- Subvenciones a la producción o a la extensión llevan cobrando desde 1986. El monto total es brutal. Innumerables inmuebles han sido comprados y siguen siendo comprados con esas subvenciones.

- La retirada de la producción para producir escasez artificial y subir los precios estaba subvencionada por la UE al 10%.

- Muchas entidades dan anticipos de cosecha para que los agricultores aguanten y especulen con el precio al 0%.

- Podría seguir, pero es lo mismo de siempre.


Sí que hay infinidad de sectores que están subsidiados, subvencionados e intervenidos de una u otra manera, pero este sector es diferente, este sector significa COMIDA, algo que debería ser sagrado y sobre lo que no se debe admitir ningún tipo de especulación.

Además no es cualquier COMIDA, es comida básica, es base de pirámide. Pan y aceite, la base de la comida. Especular con eso es de malvados, de gente sin escrúpulos. El aceite debería tener un precio justo para que las personas puedan tener acceso a él y así devolver el sector todo el apoyo que la sociedad le ha dado y le sigue dando. Socialización de pérdidas y privatización de beneficios, igual que el sector financiero, mira tú, ambos convergen. 

Sin acritud.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 May 2017)

subvencionados dijo:


> - Subvenciones a la producción o a la extensión llevan cobrando desde 1986. El monto total es brutal. Innumerables inmuebles han sido comprados y siguen siendo comprados con esas subvenciones.
> 
> - La retirada de la producción para producir escasez artificial y subir los precios estaba subvencionada por la UE al 10%.
> 
> ...




Sin acritud, por supuesto. 

No nos vamos a poner de acuerdo seguramente, yo aún así sigo insistiendo, no es la olivicultura ni el aceite lo que subvenciona la UE, sino toda la agricultura en toda la Unión Europea, porque sino el campo hace tiempo que hubiera sido abandonado, en general los trabajos físicos no son muy bien vistos, si además le unimos la incertidumbre por la climatología, ya ves, de ahí las subvenciones, creo yo. Amén de garantizar el suministro de alimentos de nuestros países.

El hecho de que nuestra sociedad haya asimilado que los alimentos han de ser baratos, e incluso hay quien está dispuesto a comer lo más barato posible aún a riesgo de su salud, mientras que hacemos que ciertas 'cosas' sean imprescindibles en nuestra vida, ya sea la camiseta de un equipo de fútbol, un bolso de X marca o un teléfono de última generación y estamos dispuestos a pagar por ello la cantidad que sea. Supongo, sólo supongo, que eso ha llevado a ejercer por parte de la distribución una presión excesiva a los agricultores, lo que ha hecho que haya que ayudarlos.

No niego tampoco quien haya comprado inmuebles, supongo que como en todo, hay a quien le va mejor y a otros peor, y cada uno gasta su dinero en lo que quiere. Yo ya he dicho en varias ocasiones que no soy partidario de ciertas ayudas, a nosotros por ejemplo la falta de estas igual es lo que nos ha llevado a comercializar nuestro aceite, al menos en la fórmula actual de entregarlas.

Respecto a lo que ambos consideramos 'un precio justo' por el aceite, obviamente no tienen por qué coincidir. Yo conozco los costes, la dificultad de recolección del fruto por su tamaño y la climatología en su época de madurez, la cantidad de inversión que requiere, los costos asociados a una buena elaboración y un largo etc.. y lo veo desde un punto de vista. Mucha gente a asociado el precio del aceite al de las ofertas de supermercado (y no siendo el mismo producto no puede ser el mismo precio), por desgracia el aceite ha sido y es un producto reclamo, no hay oferta de supermercado, ya sea 2x1, 3x2, segunda unidad al 50%, etc que se precie en la que no aparezca el aceite, y hay quien ha creído que el precio de oferta es el real, cuando no es así, muchos super le pierden dinero al aceite (de hecho hay cadenas denunciadas por vender a pérdidas) para llevarnos al centro comercial y ganarlo por otros sitios.

Yo puedo asegurar que Olivar de Plata no es caro, me atrevo a decir que es barato en relación a su calidad, bien es cierto que eres completamente libre de no comprarlo por creerlo caro, pero de ahí a que yo sea un especulador va un mundo, y como no lo soy, no creo que merezca ese apelativo.

Sin acritud.


----------



## Kompinche_del_Gafotas (28 May 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> El aceite de oliva es una medicina y por tanto es lujo. Hay otras grasas que cumplen la misma funcion basica.
> 
> Subvencionados quiere que los agricultores le subvencionen la salud con su trabajo, pero sabes que? El franquismo ya quedo muy atras
> 
> ...



La producción de las medicinas no está subvencionada, entonces el aceite no debería estar subvencionado siguiendo su razonamiento. 

Estamos de acuerdo en que al entrar en el mercado globalizado, los españoles nos hemos quedado sin un alimento tan tradicional en nuestra cocina a un precio asequible. 
Ahora nos hablan de exportar, pero no exportar como aceite español embotellado y como producto final de calidad a EEUU, Japón, Australia Canada etc, que sería lo lógico, no, se exportan millones de litros a granel a Italia para renombrar alli aceite español como aceite italiano y revenderlo a precio de oro a esos paises...contra eso tienen que luchar los productores, no contra los intermediarios sanguijuelas que fijan los precios en este país. 

Qué define al aceite de oliva italiano? Marketing marketing marketing. Qué define al aceite de oliva español? Subvenciones, intermediarios y picaresca...
Mientras este trinomio no cambie...

Los actores que fijan los precios para el mercado interno se olvidan de quien ha creado y mantenido el consumo de su producto a lo largo de la história, la clase trabajadora de este país. Y poco a poco, es un producto que se está alejando de esta clase social. Pues nada, a ver si la burguesia y clase alta de este país pueden consumir todo el aceite de oliva que se produce a precio de medicina para el cancer...Ah no que lo que sobra se exporta...quiero decir se malvende a granel a Italia para que ellos si, le saquen una pasta.

Llegará un dia que llegue otro aceite, que se ponga de moda, mas barato y con características igualmente saludables, y la clase obrera consumirá por cuestiones económicas este nuevo producto, entonces los productores y intermediarios deberán ponerse a trabajar de verdad de una vez para salvar su negocio.

Menos malvender a Italia y mas cuidar al mejor cliente que tienen que es el obrero español...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 May 2017)

subvencionados dijo:


> - Subvenciones a la producción o a la extensión llevan cobrando desde 1986. El monto total es brutal. Innumerables inmuebles han sido comprados y siguen siendo comprados con esas subvenciones.
> 
> - La retirada de la producción para producir escasez artificial y subir los precios estaba subvencionada por la UE al 10%.
> 
> ...



la mayor subvencion que han recibido es el miedo que han metido en el cuerpo desde los medios a la grasa animal gracias a la hipotesis lipidica, el zumo de aceituna esta bien, pero no mejor que la manteca de cerdo...


----------



## Cormac (28 May 2017)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> la mayor subvencion que han recibido es el miedo que han metido en el cuerpo desde los medios a la grasa animal gracias a la hipotesis lipidica, el zumo de aceituna esta bien, pero no mejor que la manteca de cerdo...



¿El aceite de oliva virgen extra no es mejor que la manteca de cerdo?
Cada día me sorprendéis mas...


----------



## singermorning (28 May 2017)

Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> La producción de las medicinas no está subvencionada, entonces el aceite no debería estar subvencionado siguiendo su razonamiento.
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo en que al entrar en el mercado globalizado, los españoles nos hemos quedado sin un alimento tan tradicional en nuestra cocina a un precio asequible.
> Ahora nos hablan de exportar, pero no exportar como aceite español embotellado y como producto final de calidad a EEUU, Japón, Australia Canada etc, que sería lo lógico, no, se exportan millones de litros a granel a Italia para renombrar alli aceite español como aceite italiano y revenderlo a precio de oro a esos paises...contra eso tienen que luchar los productores, no contra los intermediarios sanguijuelas que fijan los precios en este país.
> ...



Mucho mito veo por aqui...

Aceite Español etiquetado como tal se vende por buena parte del mundo, tanto via marcas españolas como extranjeras.

Pero a lo que voy, eso que dices de los aceites italianos es falso.

Una marca presente en todos los supermercados que conozco de australia es Moro, de origen italiano. En sus latas y botellas especifican claramente cuando es español... bueno, en su propia web dicen textualmente "Only the very best oil makes it into our bottles and tins because we only use the finest Spanish olives".

Baja en el enlace que pego a continuacion y podras leer claramente en las latas "spanish olive oil": 
Moro Olive Oil - Original Range


Otro de los aceites mas presentes en los lineales del mundo fuera de Europa es Bertolli. 
A ver que dicen sus etiquetas...

dicen en generico que puede contener aceite italiano, español, griego, tunecino, turco, marroqui, chileno... dependiendo del batch...

veamos


Origen Italia y España








Otra... origen España a secas








Por cierto, Bertolli es una empresa italiana, pero espropiedad de un grupo español (primero SOS y ahora deoleo)

Y aqui un aceite marca propia de una clasica cadena de supermercados australianos...

Woolworths Supermarket - Buy Groceries Online

lo de "Woolworths Select Extra Virgin Spanish Olive Oil" es meridianamente claro, espero...

en fin... saludos.


----------



## Kompinche_del_Gafotas (28 May 2017)

Me esta usted diciendo que una empresa española, es propietaria de una marca de nombre italiano, y que vende aceite de oliva de Tunez, Marruecos, Turquía, Chile...además del español por todo el mundo? 

Si es que así nos va...en lugar de vender SOLO aceite español, resulta que vende aceite de cualquier parte del mundo y bajo un nombre italiano para que parezca italiano, ya que nadie a parte de usted y yo, se pone en Australia a mirar esas letras de la etiqueta para ver si el aceite viene de Jaen, o de Anatolia...

Me da usted la razón, Deoleo se carga al productor español vendiendo aceite no español en Australia y demás paises bajo nombre italiano. Al productor y por ende al consumidor español. Pues nada ::

El dia que vea un Borges, Carbonell, Coosur, por citar los mas corrientes, o alguno de mas calidad en un super australiano o norteameriacano, hablamos.
Un aceite que no tenga que mirar en la etiqueta una letra para saber que es variedad picual de Jaen o cornicabra de Consuegra (Toledo) ...

Un saludo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> ¿El aceite de oliva virgen extra no es mejor que la manteca de cerdo?
> Cada día me sorprendéis mas...



hombre no es nada raro en una especie carnivora...


----------



## singermorning (29 May 2017)

Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Me esta usted diciendo que una empresa española, es propietaria de una marca de nombre italiano, y que vende aceite de oliva de Tunez, Marruecos, Turquía, Chile...además del español por todo el mundo?
> 
> Si es que así nos va...en lugar de vender SOLO aceite español, resulta que vende aceite de cualquier parte del mundo y bajo un nombre italiano para que parezca italiano, ya que nadie a parte de usted y yo, se pone en Australia a mirar esas letras de la etiqueta para ver si el aceite viene de Jaen, o de Anatolia...
> 
> ...





Vamos a ver... Como digo en mi mensaje, claro que hay marcas espanolas que venden con su propia marca en australia, pero te remarco, por si se te paso por alto, que eso de que las empresas italianas envasan aceite espanol y lo venden por el mundo como italiano es falso. Te he puesto dos ejemplos, uno es un aceite que s epuede encontrar en cualquier lineal australiano, y otro, el aceite 'italiano' probablemente mas vendido del mundo. Me he centrado en ese punto en concreto, para desmontar ese mito.

Cada uno vende la marca como quiere (y deoleo tambien vende sus marcas mas castizas en el extranjero, no solo Bertolli y otras italianas). Yo en laspoliticas de cada empresano me meto, siempre que cumplan la ley, y estas empresas lo cumplen.

Por cierto, dices que quizas solo tu y yo miremos las etiquetas en Australia, puede ser, pero lo dudo. Tambien dices que "El dia que vea un Borges, Carbonell, Coosur, por citar los mas corrientes, o alguno de mas calidad en un super australiano o norteameriacano, hablamos". Pues bien, resulta que aceites como la Espanola o Carbonell estan al alcance de cualquiera. Borges tampoco es dificil de encontrar (bueno, logicamente en Yurala te va a ser dificil encontrarlo...), y si te vas a una tienda mas "deli" que los supermercados estilo mercadona, encuentras marcas espanolas de produccion mas restringida. Ahora mismo, en un radio de 5 minutos andando desde mi oficina tengo como minimo 5 marcas espanolas de aceite. Si cuento las extranjeras que envasan aceite espanol y lo etiquetan como espanol, me voy como minimo a 8 referencias (y vivo en una ciudad de provincias de unos 200.000 habs ).... No hay que mirar demasiado para encontrarlas. Coosur no la he visto, pero si que lo he visto fuera de la UE a la venta...

Saludos


----------



## singermorning (29 May 2017)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> hombre no es nada raro en una especie carnivora...



Tampoco es que seamos carnivoros extrictos... mas bien onmivoros con tendencia a preferir la carne (y la grasa animal) porque nutricionalmente es mas rentable, pero sobre lo que es mejor o peor... pues depende.
Es tan insano comerse un kilo de manteca colora al dia como beberse un litro de aceite de oliva... 
lo correcto es usar el aceite que mas nos guste o que mejor vaya con lo que estemos comiendo. Logicamente a una tosta con jamon y tomate le pondria oliva, si quiero dar un toque exotico a un plato mas contudente annadiria un poco de sesamo... para freir alas de pollo o fritanguitas guarras asi uso el de salvado de arroz (rice bran oil) etc...

por sabor en general me quedo con el de oliva, tiene intensidad, buen sabor, y no mata demasiado otros sabores (salvo pescados etc), vamos, que no hay que medirlo al detalle como con otros aceites mas aromaticos exoticos, pero la misma manteca de cerdo, o sebo de vaca, va bien para freir, o dar consistencia.
No en vano los gabachos han hecho parte de su historia como ex-potencia gastronomica en la mantequilla, grasa animal por excelencia (y deliciosa). La buena mantequilla es simplemente deliciosa, pero ojo, tampoco es para comerse 200 gramos todos los dias xD

Al final todos vamos a acabar criando gusanos... lo importante es disfrutar, sin abusar demasiado je je

Saludos


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 May 2017)

singermorning dijo:


> Tampoco es que seamos carnivoros extrictos... mas bien onmivoros con tendencia a preferir la carne (y la grasa animal) porque nutricionalmente es mas rentable, pero sobre lo que es mejor o peor... pues depende.
> Es tan insano comerse un kilo de manteca colora al dia como beberse un litro de aceite de oliva...
> lo correcto es usar el aceite que mas nos guste o que mejor vaya con lo que estemos comiendo. Logicamente a una tosta con jamon y tomate le pondria oliva, si quiero dar un toque exotico a un plato mas contudente annadiria un poco de sesamo... para freir alas de pollo o fritanguitas guarras asi uso el de salvado de arroz (rice bran oil) etc...
> 
> ...



manteca de cerdo para freir y oliva para aliñar.

todos vamos a morir pero el objetivo es no enfermar y que ese momento llegue despues de una vida larga y sana.


----------



## singermorning (29 May 2017)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> manteca de cerdo para freir y oliva para aliñar.
> 
> todos vamos a morir pero el objetivo es no enfermar y que ese momento llegue despues de una vida larga y sana.




Bueno, yo no freiria pescado blanco en manteca de cerdo (tampoco es que coma mucho pescado blanco, salvo que lo pesque yo o me lo regalen, soy de azul)... pero tampoco en oliva....Ni tampoco conservaria anchoas o bonito-atun en manteca de cerdo, ni tampoco en oliva... 

Hay sitio para todo


----------



## Kompinche_del_Gafotas (30 May 2017)

singermorning dijo:


> Vamos a ver... Como digo en mi mensaje, claro que hay marcas espanolas que venden con su propia marca en australia, pero te remarco, por si se te paso por alto, que eso de que las empresas italianas envasan aceite espanol y lo venden por el mundo como italiano es falso. Te he puesto dos ejemplos, uno es un aceite que s epuede encontrar en cualquier lineal australiano, y otro, el aceite 'italiano' probablemente mas vendido del mundo. Me he centrado en ese punto en concreto, para desmontar ese mito.
> 
> Cada uno vende la marca como quiere (y deoleo tambien vende sus marcas mas castizas en el extranjero, no solo Bertolli y otras italianas). Yo en laspoliticas de cada empresano me meto, siempre que cumplan la ley, y estas empresas lo cumplen.
> 
> ...



Si es así tal cual usted dice, que puedo ir a Sidney, ir a un supermercado y comprar un Borges, Coosur, La Española, Carbonell o alguno mas de gourmet en botellicas de esas de 500ml, español 100% con etiqueta 100% española (que no en español) y no con una letra E pequeña, entonces me callo, zasca en toda la boca y tal...pero no se porque...:bla: me cuesta creer ver un Borges en un estante en un super australiano...

Yo mas bien sigo pensando en marcas extranjeras que venden aceite de diferentes paises de procedencia, uno de ellos España, obtenido a granel a precio de risa comparado con el precio que nos cuelan en Las Españas. 

Un saludo y que le aproveche pues, el aceite español que tiene a esoso 5kms.


----------



## singermorning (30 May 2017)

Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Si es así tal cual usted dice, que puedo ir a Sidney, ir a un supermercado y comprar un Borges, Coosur, La Española, Carbonell o alguno mas de gourmet en botellicas de esas de 500ml, español 100% con etiqueta 100% española (que no en español) y no con una letra E pequeña, entonces me callo, zasca en toda la boca y tal...pero no se porque...:bla: me cuesta creer ver un Borges en un estante en un super australiano...



Te cuesta creer... madre mia... Hasta que no te lo diga un cuñado de bar con el palillo en la boca no te lo creeras, cierto?

Te vale un puto comparador de precios australiano para que dejes la cabezoneria de un lado y dejar de regodearte en tu absoluta ignorancia?

El puto Borges
Borges Extra Virgin Organic Olive Oil Coles, Woolworths, Aldi Prices and Specials

el puto aceite la Espanola
La Espanola Olive Oil Extra Virgin Coles, Woolworths, Aldi Prices and Specials

y el puto Carbonell
Carbonell Extra Virgin Olive Oil Coles, Woolworths, Aldi Prices and Specials

Todos en el puto formato botellita de 500 ml, como pedias. Lo tienes en mas formatos, latas de 5-10 Litros etc....




Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Yo mas bien sigo pensando en marcas extranjeras que venden aceite de diferentes paises de procedencia, uno de ellos España, obtenido a granel a precio de risa comparado con el precio que nos cuelan en Las Españas.



Puedes pensar lo que quieras, no hay nada malo en ser un ignorante. El problema esta cuando alguien te cuenta la realidad tal como es, y no como te la han contado, y te quedas enrocado en tu ignorancia. A algunos os mola la desinformacion.

En el pasado si que ha habido empresas que lo hacian, y de seguro que habra empresas que aun lo hagan. Nada extraño, pasa en todos los sectores (vino de un sitio etiquetado como de otro, maricos de un sitio etiquetados como gallegos, anchoas argentinas made in Santoña...).
Estafadores los hay en todos los paises y profesiones, no es una particularidad de los italianos o los envasadores de aceite italianos.

Yo te he puesto con fotos y enlaces como marcas no españolas (Bertolli y Moro) etiquetan el producto como Español cuando lo es. No se que mas necesitas.

toda esta pelicula viene de los cuñados de turno. Se enteran que parte del aceite se exporta a granel a italia, y ellos mismos se montan su propia aventura.

Porque... tu sabes que a España se ha traido vino desde chile a granel, no?. Bueno, no lo sabias pero ya te lo digo yo. Que pensarias de un fulano que estuviera diciendo en "BurbujaChile.info" que los españoles compran el vino chileno a granel para exportarlo despues por todo el mundo como vino Español. Pensarias que es un gañan de cuidado, que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que dice, y que es un cuñado del 15, no? Pues mirate al espejo, en serio.



Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Un saludo y que le aproveche pues, el aceite español que tiene a esoso 5kms.



En mi casa se utiliza AOVE australiano, no español. Pero logicamente se lo que hay en el mercado, 

Saludos


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 May 2017)

singermorning dijo:


> En mi casa se utiliza AOVE australiano, no español. Pero logicamente se lo que hay en el mercado,
> 
> Saludos



y donde lo compras?.


----------



## singermorning (30 May 2017)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y donde lo compras?.



Como es un producto que no compro todas las semanas, cuando tengo que comprar visito dos supermercados que estan muy cerca el uno del otro (coles y woollies) y lo compro en el mas barato xD
Vivo en australia, logicamente.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> ¿El aceite de oliva virgen extra no es mejor que la manteca de cerdo?
> Cada día me sorprendéis mas...





singermorning dijo:


> Mucho mito veo por aqui...
> 
> Aceite Español etiquetado como tal se vende por buena parte del mundo, tanto via marcas españolas como extranjeras.
> 
> ...





Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Me esta usted diciendo que una empresa española, es propietaria de una marca de nombre italiano, y que vende aceite de oliva de Tunez, Marruecos, Turquía, Chile...además del español por todo el mundo?
> 
> Si es que así nos va...en lugar de vender SOLO aceite español, resulta que vende aceite de cualquier parte del mundo y bajo un nombre italiano para que parezca italiano, ya que nadie a parte de usted y yo, se pone en Australia a mirar esas letras de la etiqueta para ver si el aceite viene de Jaen, o de Anatolia...
> 
> ...





El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> hombre no es nada raro en una especie carnivora...





El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> manteca de cerdo para freir y oliva para aliñar.
> 
> todos vamos a morir pero el objetivo es no enfermar y que ese momento llegue despues de una vida larga y sana.




El tema de la venta de aceite de oliva de distintas procedencias por grandes grupos de comercialización es de lo más normal. Vamos, a ninguno nos sorprende que marcas de ropa españolas hagan sus tejidos en China o confeccionen sus prendas en Indonesia, o todos sabemos que hay marcas de coches extranjeras que fabrican aquí sus coches. En fin, que con las grandes del aceite pasa exactamente igual, compran en Túnez, o en Marruecos o donde les salga mejor la jugada, que al final es el precio lo único que miran y lo venden donde sea. ¿Engañan con su origen?, pues unas veces si y otras no, pero la verdad es que eso nos da a los pequeños opciones. Si nosotros podemos decir de qué parcela proviene nuestro aceite, y hay a quien le preocupa de donde venga lo que se come, nos beneficia. Como por ejemplo la garantía que damos respecto al uso (o más bien al no uso) de fitosanitarios, que es algo prácticamente incontrolable en determinados países, pues nos supone una ventaja también. Por el contrario, si sólo se mira el precio, pues jamás podremos competir en ese aspecto (tampoco quiero, la verdad).

Bertolli y Carapelli son dos marcas muy conocidas italianas, que fueron compradas por lo que en su día fue el Grupo SOS, español, si, y luego fue Deóleo, que ahora está en manos de un inversor británico creo, o sea, que no penséis en términos de país porque esta gente no tiene fronteras, y su única bandera es un billete.

Respecto a la manteca de cerdo y que somos carnívoros, pues no dudo de que cómo alimento tenga sus ventajas, pero quiero creer que todos los estudios que hay con respecto a las bondades del aceite de oliva *virgen extra *no son erróneos todos. Lo de carnívoros tampoco lo tengo muy claro, la verdad.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Jun 2017)

Dos aceites de Jaén entre los más saludables.
_
Los World Best Healthy Award de 2017 han reconocido a Oleobercho y La Casona como segundo y tercer aceite más saludable, respectivamente._

Dos aceites jiennenses entre los más saludables del mundo - Lacontradejaén


----------



## cenachero (3 Jun 2017)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Dos aceites de Jaén entre los más saludables.
> _
> Los World Best Healthy Award de 2017 han reconocido a Oleobercho y La Casona como segundo y tercer aceite más saludable, respectivamente._
> 
> Dos aceites jiennenses entre los más saludables del mundo - Lacontradejaén



Y el primero un USANO, de california


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 Jun 2017)

no hace falta gastar mucho, el de mercadona de tarro de cristal es bastante top.


----------



## elmastonto (4 Jun 2017)

Comparar el "gran cosecha" de mercacáncer con Olivardeplata es como comparar mortadela con jamón de bellota.

Aquí pan de espelta de masa madre con esta pasada de aceite tras remojar en él un poco de ajo picado.. está de bueno que funde el misterio. A vuestra salud!! (y a la mía xD)


----------



## Azote87 (5 Jun 2017)

104 pavos gaste ayer por una caja de 4x5 litros.

No voy a entrar en más discusión que la que hay pero es un producto de lujo ya.


----------



## elmastonto (5 Jun 2017)

5e/L. por un aceite de oliva de una calidad así, sólo puede definirse como lujo en país tercermundista. Sal de España y date una vuelta por Europa, y verás lo que significa "104 pavos".

Pero gastarse 5e en una puta copa de mierda eso es OK. O 1e en café torrefacto tb.

Son dos problemas. Primero que en este país no se valora la comida. Segundo, que como país europeo somos tercermundistas.


----------



## t_chip (5 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> 5e/L. por un aceite de oliva de una calidad así, sólo puede definirse como lujo en país tercermundista. Sal de España y date una vuelta por Europa, y verás lo que significa "104 pavos".
> 
> Pero gastarse 5e en una puta copa de mierda eso es OK. O 1e en café torrefacto tb.
> 
> Son dos problemas. Primero que en este país no se valora la comida. Segundo, que como país europeo somos tercermundistas.



No se nada de aceite, he caído en este hilo por casualidad, pero necesito decir que cualquiera que use la palabra "tercermundista" para referirse a cualquier faceta de España, incluso a las peores de todas, no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo que es el tercer mundo.


Hay muy poquitos sitios en el mundo mejores que España para vivir. Pero vamos que quien considere a España tercermundista y siga aquí teniendo a un tiro de piedra centroeuropa con solo aprender el idioma, debería hacérselo mirar.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Jun 2017)

Azote87 dijo:


> 104 pavos gaste ayer por una caja de 4x5 litros.
> 
> No voy a entrar en más discusión que la que hay pero es un producto de lujo ya.



Yo creo que el tema del producto gancho y que siempre aparece el aceite en las ofertas de supermercado ha hecho mucho daño al virgen extra. De verdad que un buen virgen extra tiene un precio bueno si de verdad está hecho como nuestro Olivar de Plata en los cinco euros. Ahora si es un sobremaduro de un montón de sitios distintos que no sabes ni de donde viene o peor aún, un aceite de oliva 'a secas' entonces ya hablamos de otra cosa.

Aunque todos se llamen aceite, un virgen extra hecho con esmero no puede estar compitiendo en el mismo segmento que el girasol, por ejemplo.



elmastonto dijo:


> 5e/L. por un aceite de oliva de una calidad así, sólo puede definirse como lujo en país tercermundista. Sal de España y date una vuelta por Europa, y verás lo que significa "104 pavos".
> 
> Pero gastarse 5e en una puta copa de mierda eso es OK. O 1e en café torrefacto tb.
> 
> Son dos problemas. Primero que en este país no se valora la comida. Segundo, que como país europeo somos tercermundistas.



Que no valoramos la comida, en general, está claro. También es verdad que hay quien la valora, y se preocupa por lo que come, y busca un tipo de productos y quien tiene otras preocupaciones y busca otros. Gracias a eso nosotros vendemos por internet por ejemplo, si todo el mundo buscase el barato de super no venderíamos ni un litro.



t_chip dijo:


> No se nada de aceite, he caído en este hilo por casualidad, pero necesito decir que cualquiera que use la palabra "tercermundista" para referirse a cualquier faceta de España, incluso a las peores de todas, no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo que es el tercer mundo.
> 
> 
> Hay muy poquitos sitios en el mundo mejores que España para vivir. Pero vamos que quien considere a España tercermundista y siga aquí teniendo a un tiro de piedra centroeuropa con solo aprender el idioma, debería hacérselo mirar.
> ...



A mi tampoco me gusta echar tierra sobre nuestro propio país, porque no es ni de lejos tan malo como lo pintan. Yo en otras cosas no entiendo mucho, pero he tenido oportunidad de conocer la olivicultura de otros países, y tela lo que hay por ahí.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Jun 2017)

He hecho hoy un vídeo donde con una báscula y una calculadora he calculado la diferencia de precio referida al aceite, de una tostada. Viene a cuento que tuve una discusión el otro día al quejarme por un aceite muy malo que me pusieron en una tostada desayunando en un sitio. Os lo explico todo en mi blog que está mejor redactado, aquí os dejo la url, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Precio del aceite de una tostada.


Pero si no queréis entrar en la web, también os dejo el vídeo aquí (pero entrad, que me viene bien el tráfico para los buscadores)

[YOUTUBE]PJ0H-E0qQvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cenachero (8 Jun 2017)

elmastonto dijo:


> Comparar el "gran cosecha" de mercacáncer con Olivardeplata es como comparar mortadela con jamón de bellota.
> 
> Aquí pan de espelta de masa madre con esta pasada de aceite tras remojar en él un poco de ajo picado.. está de bueno que funde el misterio. A vuestra salud!! (y a la mía xD)



Me recuerdas a uno que se las daba que entendia mucho de "buen whisky".Un dia en una reunion en casa, rellene una botella de Chivas 12 años con un whisky de supermercado de esos matarratas que vino en una cesta de navidad.

Se lo prepare en un vaso ancho, con hielo. El tio lo paladeaba diciendo "esto si que es un buen whisky", lo olia asi como hacen como el vino, lo miraba a contraluz... cuando ya no pudimos aguantar la risa, saque la botella y se trago el owned de su vida :XX:

Con esto del aceite pasa igual... Aceites buenos hay muchos, excelentes algunos, pero yo te digo a ti que te pongo una cata a ciegas de 3 aceites y no distingues cual es el de pueblo, del gourmet o del del super, ni siquiera me dsabrias decir con que variedad de aceituna se han obtenido, asi que *menos lobos caperucito* :bla:

De hecho, a mas de un listo se la he pegado, con el mismo aceite, de la misma cooperativa, a mi me lo trae un socio de Baena en botella de plastico, que es el mismo que viene en lata al doble de precio ::


----------



## kilipdg (8 Jun 2017)

cenachero dijo:


> Me recuerdas a uno que se las daba que entendia mucho de "buen whisky".Un dia en una reunion en casa, rellene una botella de Chivas 12 años con un whisky de supermercado de esos matarratas que vino en una cesta de navidad.
> 
> Se lo prepare en un vaso ancho, con hielo. El tio lo paladeaba diciendo "esto si que es un buen whisky", lo olia asi como hacen como el vino, lo miraba a contraluz... cuando ya no pudimos aguantar la risa, saque la botella y se trago el owned de su vida :XX:
> 
> ...



Coño que me digas un vino vale... pero no saber diferenciar un whisky de 10€ con uno de 25€... eso ya es un delito o simplemente el tío tiene la garganta destrozada de tanto fumar.

En el aceite se nota un huevo si es aceite normal, virgen extra, virgen extra ecológico e incluso en los virgen extra, no es la misma textura ni sabor el aceite que vende por ejemplo Borja que el que te venden en el Dia, que en teoría dicen que cumple todas las normativas de un virgen extra.


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Jun 2017)

cenachero dijo:


> Me recuerdas a uno que se las daba que entendia mucho de "buen whisky".Un dia en una reunion en casa, rellene una botella de Chivas 12 años con un whisky de supermercado de esos matarratas que vino en una cesta de navidad.
> 
> Se lo prepare en un vaso ancho, con hielo. El tio lo paladeaba diciendo "esto si que es un buen whisky", lo olia asi como hacen como el vino, lo miraba a contraluz... cuando ya no pudimos aguantar la risa, saque la botella y se trago el owned de su vida :XX:
> 
> ...



No se trata de ser un experto en cata, y por supuesto que a todos nos gusta 'vacilar' un poquito con nuestros conocimientos, y hay veces que la cagamos. Un poco lo del vídeo viene por ahí, porque yo me quejé del aceite de la tostada, pero como he hecho otras veces, porque sé de qué hablo. Pero el tio pues se puso un poco borde y pensaba que yo no tenía ni idea. Es más, ese aceite no era ni lampante, pero muchas veces pasamos (todos) y preferimos quedar como ignorantes que meternos en follones.
A lo que iba, que no se trata de puntuar un aceite como en un concurso, se trata de saber con tu paladar, si te gusta o no un producto.



kilipdg dijo:


> Coño que me digas un vino vale... pero no saber diferenciar un whisky de 10€ con uno de 25€... eso ya es un delito o simplemente el tío tiene la garganta destrozada de tanto fumar.
> 
> En el aceite se nota un huevo si es aceite normal, virgen extra, virgen extra ecológico e incluso en los virgen extra, no es la misma textura ni sabor el aceite que vende por ejemplo Borja que el que te venden en el Dia, que en teoría dicen que cumple todas las normativas de un virgen extra.



Es verdad que en el aceite hay unas diferencias abismales entre los buenos y los que más se venden.


----------



## reydmus (11 Jun 2017)

Toda mi vida comprando aceite de oliva el super y sin saber la puta mierda que estaba comprando. Pase por Jaen y compre varias garrafas que me han durado cerca de un año. El otro dia me regalaron unas botellas de aceite del super, la masia para mas señas, y es que no tiene nada que ver con el aceite virgen extra.


----------



## elmastonto (11 Jun 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Sólo quiero envíarte mi más sincero apoyo y felicitaciones por la inagotable paciencia , diplomacia y modales que estás demostrando al lidiar con todos ( yo incluído, que también me he lanzado a embestír alguna vez ) , máxime con lo que estoy observando en los últimos meses que ya incluye algún que otro acreedor de bofetón para quitar la tontería ... por exceder la común diferencia de opiniones ( esta al menos , es algo más normal ) .
> 
> Si llevase sombrero me lo quitaría, pero como no... simplemente me levanto de la butaca, aplaudo... y solicito ovación por parte del sector racional del respetable, porque hay que entender ( y quien tenga empatía cero, tan de moda en estos tiempos... que haga un esfuerzo ) que estar del lado del mostrador es una persona contra el mundo, y mantener la compostura es algo muy muy muy meritorio en estas latitudes hispanas .



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Hiruk (12 Jun 2017)

*Primeros días de cosecha*

Por fin he probado el aceite que recibí, concretamente el aceite "Primeros días de cosecha".
Para mí es un aceite extraordinario, con un gusto a picual muy definido y un final de un picante muy agradable. Todavía no he probado el de las garrafas cosecha 16/17, cuando lo haga daré mis impresiones.
Te agradezco Diego tu interés en que os diese mi opinión sobre el aceite que me enviasteis. Insisto, me parece un aceite excelente que en tanto en crudo con cucharilla como en tostada es un placer tomarlo.
Tengo en este momento aceite royal, empeltre, morisca, serrana espadán y farga pero mi gusto después de probarlos todos es más de picual cuando lo tomo con la tostada del desayuno, y el "Primeros días de cosecha" me está sabiendo a gloria.
Un saludo


----------



## Laralaritaa (12 Jun 2017)

acabo de comprar 2 garrafas de 5L, deseando probarlas. Tambier ver como funciona la bolsa dentro de la caja y su respectivo pitorro, que como sugerencia agradecería que quedase más claro en la web con una pequeña descripción sobre el mismo.

Decir que me he decidido a probarlo por la confianza y pasión que transmite el productor y como una forma de apoyar este tipo de proyectos o iniciativas.

Saludos


----------



## kilipdg (12 Jun 2017)

Laralaritaa dijo:


> acabo de comprar 2 garrafas de 5L, deseando probarlas. Tambier ver como funciona la bolsa dentro de la caja y su respectivo pitorro, que como sugerencia agradecería que quedase más claro en la web con una pequeña descripción sobre el mismo.
> 
> Decir que me he decidido a probarlo por la confianza y pasión que transmite el productor y como una forma de apoyar este tipo de proyectos o iniciativas.
> 
> Saludos



Va de puta madre, yo tengo las cajas en el despacho y voy rellenando la aceitera para las ensaladas, tostadas y estas cosas. Mejor que el engorro de la garrafa standard.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Jun 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Diego , me apoyo en esta cita tuya ... pero mi comentario no tiene nada que ver .
> 
> Sólo quiero envíarte mi más sincero apoyo y felicitaciones por la inagotable paciencia , diplomacia y modales que estás demostrando al lidiar con todos ( yo incluído, que también me he lanzado a embestír alguna vez ) , máxime con lo que estoy observando en los últimos meses que ya incluye algún que otro acreedor de bofetón para quitar la tontería ... por exceder la común diferencia de opiniones ( esta al menos , es algo más normal ) .
> 
> Si llevase sombrero me lo quitaría, pero como no... simplemente me levanto de la butaca, aplaudo... y solicito ovación por parte del sector racional del respetable, porque hay que entender ( y quien tenga empatía cero, tan de moda en estos tiempos... que haga un esfuerzo ) que estar del lado del mostrador es una persona contra el mundo, y mantener la compostura es algo muy muy muy meritorio en estas latitudes hispanas .



Yo sólo intento estar aquí un rato y hacerlo de forma agradable, intentar transmitir algo de conocimiento sobre esto del aceite y por supuesto, si puede ser, vender alguno del mío. En general todo el mundo se comporta genial. Es verdad que hay quien sólo ve el intento de venta y la publicidad y se tira al cuello, pero no es nada más que una pequeña parte, y la verdad es que cuando se le dedica un rato al hilo la opinión cambia. Si uno se preocupa un poco más, y aprende de lo que está llevando a su mesa, entonces la opinión mejora considerablemente, y si ya es de los que os atrevéis a probarlo, mucho mejor aún. Así que no puedo quejarme, más aún teniendo en cuenta que una mala opinión aquí queda registrada y supone un gran lastre para mi aceite.

Te tengo que agradecer de corazón el comentario, porque ayuda mucho a contrapesar otros más dañinos.



reydmus dijo:


> Toda mi vida comprando aceite de oliva el super y sin saber la puta mierda que estaba comprando. Pase por Jaen y compre varias garrafas que me han durado cerca de un año. El otro dia me regalaron unas botellas de aceite del super, la masia para mas señas, y es que no tiene nada que ver con el aceite virgen extra.



Una de las grandes virtudes de un buen aceite virgen extra (que no se tiene que pasar por Jaén para conseguirlo, ni tampoco por qué ser de aquí, hay muy buenos fuera y otros peores aquí), es que al tener sabor e intensidad, te ayuda a reducir la 'dosis' de utilización, con lo que a priori, puede ser más económico costando menos. Aunque esto tampoco es así 100% porque hay muchos que además de ser malos son caros.



Hiruk dijo:


> Por fin he probado el aceite que recibí, concretamente el aceite "Primeros días de cosecha".
> Para mí es un aceite extraordinario, con un gusto a picual muy definido y un final de un picante muy agradable. Todavía no he probado el de las garrafas cosecha 16/17, cuando lo haga daré mis impresiones.
> Te agradezco Diego tu interés en que os diese mi opinión sobre el aceite que me enviasteis. Insisto, me parece un aceite excelente que en tanto en crudo con cucharilla como en tostada es un placer tomarlo.
> Tengo en este momento aceite royal, empeltre, morisca, serrana espadán y farga pero mi gusto después de probarlos todos es más de picual cuando lo tomo con la tostada del desayuno, y el "Primeros días de cosecha" me está sabiendo a gloria.
> Un saludo



Es que es vuestra opinión la interesante, porque yo que voy a decir de mi producto, después de estar todo un año tras de él. En tu caso si además eres un enamorado del producto y tienes en casa de muchas variedades pues mejor aún.
Los aoves de las mismas variedades tienen mucho en común pero en su elaboración también se define mucho su sabor, de ahí que haya veces que dos aceites de distintas marcas pero de la misma variedad sepan distinto. También la procedencia influye, aunque menos, por ejemplo las horas de frío, o la altitud.



Laralaritaa dijo:


> acabo de comprar 2 garrafas de 5L, deseando probarlas. Tambier ver como funciona la bolsa dentro de la caja y su respectivo pitorro, que como sugerencia agradecería que quedase más claro en la web con una pequeña descripción sobre el mismo.
> 
> Decir que me he decidido a probarlo por la confianza y pasión que transmite el productor y como una forma de apoyar este tipo de proyectos o iniciativas.
> 
> Saludos



El bag in box que nosotros empezamos a utilizar para el aceite es un formato ya muy utilizado en el vino, por eso yo creía que todo el mundo sabía cómo funcionaba. Ya te digo que nosotros vimos mucho potencial en él por que para la conservación del aceite era un formato ideal. Pero su utilización en el vino viene de lejos y pensaba que era un formato conocido.

No tiene tampoco mucha historia, es una bolsa alimentaria con un grifo y dentro de una caja. La bolsa va encogiendo a medida que sale el aceite y no permite la entrada de oxígeno. Y la caja exterior le da forma y la protege, a la par que es estéticamente más bonita que una garrafa.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Jun 2017)

Yo tengo el BiB en la balda de la cocina y echo directamente en sartén y recipientes. Ayer terminé uno y puesto el siguiente.


----------



## Kevinjesus (14 Jun 2017)

El aceite de primeros días de cosecha que vende Diego es excelente. Aún no he probado el virgen extra normal. Además, su labor informativa en este hilo es encomiable.


----------



## Luizmi (15 Jun 2017)

Mi recomendación a quien compre aceite online es que no cargue en la primera compra, si el aceite no te gusta, por sabor, por flojo/fuerte, etc, pues no estás un año gastándolo y el segundo consejo que al año siguiente vuelva a hacer un pedido pequeño para volver a probarlo, el aceite cada año sabe distinto.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Jun 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Mi recomendación a quien compre aceite online es que no cargue en la primera compra, si el aceite no te gusta, por sabor, por flojo/fuerte, etc, pues no estás un año gastándolo y el segundo consejo que al año siguiente vuelva a hacer un pedido pequeño para volver a probarlo, el aceite cada año sabe distinto.



Es buena recomendación, siempre que sean aceites vírgenes de producciones pequeñas, las grandes marcas mantienen sus 'sabores' un año tras otro. Pero lo normal en un producto natural es que varíe según las condiciones de cultivo, que cada año cambian.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Jun 2017)

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Aceites Alba

Nuestra relación con el olivo viene desde muchos años atrás, creo que lo decimos todos los que nos dedicamos a esto, en nuestro caso esta tarde me he dedicado un rato a husmear y me he encontrado con esto






y a raíz de encontrar esa escritura pues he pensado en hacer un poco de investigación y la he plasmado en el enlace que os he puesto arriba. Es simple curiosidad, no tiene que ver mucho, se pueden llevar muchos años haciendo una cosa y no controlarla como es debido.


----------



## Mallory (28 Jun 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Aceites Alba
> 
> Nuestra relación con el olivo viene desde muchos años atrás, creo que lo decimos todos los que nos dedicamos a esto, en nuestro caso esta tarde me he dedicado un rato a husmear y me he encontrado con esto
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes Diego

Pásame un link de vuestra web

Gracias


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Jun 2017)

Mallory dijo:


> Buenas tardes Diego
> 
> Pásame un link de vuestra web
> 
> Gracias



http://olivardeplata.com


----------



## Gumersindo (29 Jun 2017)

Acostumbrado a comprar el aceite en grandes superficies gracias a este hilo decidí probar el que vende y elabora Diego. Así que hice un pedido en su web.

Madre mía que diferencia, el gusto, el aroma... es que parecen productos totalmente distintos, y eso que siempre compraba aove.

Espectacular, y si comparas precio y que te lo traen a casa es que no hay color.

Enhorabuena Diego, ya has ganado un cliente fijo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Jul 2017)

La Fastidiosa ha llegado a la ciudad.

Detectado en la Comunitat Valenciana el primer brote de Xylella Fastidiosa en la Península


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Jul 2017)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> La Fastidiosa ha llegado a la ciudad.
> 
> Detectado en la Comunitat Valenciana el primer brote de Xylella Fastidiosa en la Península




Estamos realmente acojonados con esa bacteria, los vídeos que llegan desde Italia son terroríficos, puede ser la ruina de mucha gente. Jaén vive exclusivamente del olivar, si llega aquí será la puntilla para toda la provincia


----------



## ratoncitoperez (2 Jul 2017)

Yo he encargado, me lo traen mañana, aceite ecológico ORO DE GENAVE y TRUJAL DE MAGINA en latas de 5l.
Me gusta en lata, no en garrafas de plástico.


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Jul 2017)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Yo he encargado, me lo traen mañana, aceite ecológico ORO DE GENAVE y TRUJAL DE MAGINA en latas de 5l.
> Me gusta en lata, no en garrafas de plástico.



Nosotros en su día, cuando comenzamos, también valoramos la opción de envasar en lata, tiene sus pros y sus contras, como todo en la vida.

Para empezar es mejor que el pet para la conservación del aceite, porque lo protege de la luz. La contra es que a la gente le gusta ver el color del aceite, por eso nosotros envasamos en pet aunque no nos guste. Hacemos todo lo posible para educar y enseñar que la luz es perjudicial para el aceite de oliva virgen extra, pero no podemos luchar contra ese 'Goliat' con nuestro tamaño.
Relacionado con ese tamaño pequeño nuestro venía otro problema, la lata hay que serigrafiarla y para eso hay que hacer pedidos muy grandes (doce o quince mil latas), eso tenía dos problemas, el primero que nosotros con esas latas tendríamos para envasar varios años y que hay que tener sitio para almacenar esa cantidad.

Por todo eso elegimos el bag in box, (BAG IN BOX 5L COSECHA 16/17 - Olivar de Plata) es mejor para la conservación del producto pues no solo lo aisla de la luz sino que tampoco permite la entrada de aire que lo oxide. Y además es más sencillo de almacenar y ocupa menos espacio.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (3 Jul 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Nosotros en su día, cuando comenzamos, también valoramos la opción de envasar en lata, tiene sus pros y sus contras, como todo en la vida.
> 
> Para empezar es mejor que el pet para la conservación del aceite, porque lo protege de la luz. La contra es que a la gente le gusta ver el color del aceite, por eso nosotros envasamos en pet aunque no nos guste. Hacemos todo lo posible para educar y enseñar que la luz es perjudicial para el aceite de oliva virgen extra, pero no podemos luchar contra ese 'Goliat' con nuestro tamaño.
> Relacionado con ese tamaño pequeño nuestro venía otro problema, la lata hay que serigrafiarla y para eso hay que hacer pedidos muy grandes (doce o quince mil latas), eso tenía dos problemas, el primero que nosotros con esas latas tendríamos para envasar varios años y que hay que tener sitio para almacenar esa cantidad.
> ...



Oro de genave Virgen Extra ecologico


Hombre, una lata de aceite de 5l pienso que es más fácil de guardar que el recipiente vuestro. Lo he visto en fotos. A parte de que vuestro recipiente ó es de plástico ó con revestimiento tetrabrick, ambos dejan más residuos y son peores para la salud que la lata.
Otra cosa es que no os salga rentable, ahí no tengo nada que decir.


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Jul 2017)

Un curso de verano de la UA analizará la calidad del aceite de oliva | Comunidad Valenciana Home | EL MUNDO

Fijáos en esta noticia, habla sobre un curso que van a impartir en la universidad sobre aceite, y llega el 'periodista' y escribe lo siguiente:

_"La mayor parte del aceite que encontramos en el comercio es de oliva virgen, una mezcla entre el aceite de oliva extra con aceite refinado apto para el consumo humano", ha explicado Sánchez._

Dice que lo que en realidad es aceite de oliva a secas es 'oliva virgen' incurriendo en graves confusiones para la gente, y no sólo se quedan ahí, sino que he enviado varios comentarios diciéndoles que lo modifiquen y que están confundiendo a los consumidores, y además de que no lo modifican, no publican los comentarios tampoco. Qué será de los temas serios de verdad.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2017 at 22:06 ----------




ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Oro de genave Virgen Extra ecologico
> 
> 
> Hombre, una lata de aceite de 5l pienso que es más fácil de guardar que el recipiente vuestro. Lo he visto en fotos. A parte de que vuestro recipiente ó es de plástico ó con revestimiento tetrabrick, ambos dejan más residuos y son peores para la salud que la lata.
> Otra cosa es que no os salga rentable, ahí no tengo nada que decir.




[YOUTUBE]hEK3ZLd52do[/YOUTUBE]

No estás en lo cierto, no es más fácil de guardar, en todo caso igual porque ocupan más o menos el mismo espacio. Respecto a los residuos, si miras el vídeo verás que es una bolsa y una caja de cartón, de ambos te puedes deshacer con facilidad en los contenedores de reciclaje, igual que de la lata. No sabría decirte si es más o menos residuo una lata de metal que una caja de cartón y una bolsa alimentaria.

Creo que añade ventajas, en la conservación y también tiene mucha comodidad el grifo antigoteo, pero vamos que simplemente quiero explicar mi producto, no convencerte. Respecto a la rentabilidad, no es el motivo, de hecho creo sinceramente que es mejor envase y por eso lo utilizamos, aunque sea más caro. De hecho muchos por aquí saben que he intentado convencerles para que cambien el pet por este b&b nuestro, y a nosotros el pet nos sale mucho más barato pero creemos que no es el envase adecuado para un aove de la calidad del nuestro.


----------



## Raullucu (4 Jul 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Un curso de verano de la UA analizará la calidad del aceite de oliva | Comunidad Valenciana Home | EL MUNDO
> 
> Fijáos en esta noticia, habla sobre un curso que van a impartir en la universidad sobre aceite, y llega el 'periodista' y escribe lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Mecagoenlaleche, Diego, te voy a regalar un peine :XX:


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Jul 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Mecagoenlaleche, Diego, te voy a regalar un peine :XX:



:XX::XX::XX: Estuve pensando si subirlo o no. Resulta que tenía previsto grabarlo yo sólo, pero como la envasadora está debajo de la casa de mis padres y mi hija quería verlos subimos desde mi casa, como hacía viento mira el resultado. Gravé al verlo otro, si tengo un rato esta tarde lo subo, pero lo vi peor explicado, así que me paré un ratito y pensé mejor lo que quería decir y nos pusimos a grabar un tercero, cuando estábamos acabando pitó el móvil que no tenía espacio de memoria suficiente.

Así que cuando llegué a casa subí el primero de todos, la primera intención es la mejor siempre, pero mira que pelos. :XX::XX:


----------



## Mahbes (4 Jul 2017)

Lo acaban de anunciar por el canal regional valenciano de TV-1, se ha detectado la bacteria e infectado varios olivos por la zona de Guadalest, ya la tenemos aqui.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Jul 2017)

Mahbes dijo:


> Lo acaban de anunciar por el canal regional valenciano de TV-1, se ha detectado la bacteria e infectado varios olivos por la zona de Guadalest, ya la tenemos aqui.



Era de esperar teniendo en cuenta los gobernantes que tenemos por un lado, y por otro viendo el tránsito y comercio internacional que hay y que a nadie le importa ya más que el dinero.
Ahora habrá que ver el desenlace que tiene, en Italia ha sido la ruina para numerosos olivicultores, a ver aquí que ocurre, teniendo en cuenta que hay variedades distintas, distintas cepas también de la bacteria, formas de cultivar diferentes y diferentes climas.


----------



## Mahbes (4 Jul 2017)

Suerte amigo, la vamos ha necesitar todos.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (5 Jul 2017)

Diego, no haces descuentos a foreros? Gastos de envío gratis a partir de 4 bag in box o algo?


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Jul 2017)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Diego, no haces descuentos a foreros? Gastos de envío gratis a partir de 4 bag in box o algo?



Aunque no lo creas es más que un descuento, de hecho deberíamos haberlo subido esta cosecha. Aunque sólo pidieras un bag in box, con el envío incluido, el precio se iría algo por encima de 30 euros, eso te daría como resultado seis euros el litro aproximadamente (si pides más cantidad baja algo el precio). Por seis euros actualmente estoy mirando en la web de carrefour ahora mismo, hay varias marcas conocidas con el litro en seis y pico y otras rondando los seis. El de carrefour suave vale 4 euros. Ninguno le llega al nuestro a la suela de los zapatos, así de claro te lo digo.
Y luego creo que hay otra cosa a valorar, la transparencia y la claridad con la que trabajamos, contándoos todo por aquí, respetando el medio, no usando pesticidas y así un montón de cosas. Igual no me tomas ni en serio, pero es que es un regalo a los foreros, ya así, sin descuento, ten en cuenta que nosotros hacemos muy poquito aceite, y que prácticamente nadie sabe que existimos. No se cuantos foreros habrá por aquí, pero dudo de que tocáramos a un litro cada uno si el foro entero comprara, así que imagínate.


----------



## jose7413 (6 Jul 2017)

Hola , me podéis pasar algún enlace para poder comprar el aceite , gracias

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sor Hortiga (6 Jul 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Aunque no lo creas es más que un descuento, de hecho deberíamos haberlo subido esta cosecha. Aunque sólo pidieras un bag in box, con el envío incluido, el precio se iría algo por encima de 30 euros, eso te daría como resultado seis euros el litro aproximadamente (si pides más cantidad baja algo el precio). Por seis euros actualmente estoy mirando en la web de carrefour ahora mismo, hay varias marcas conocidas con el litro en seis y pico y otras rondando los seis. El de carrefour suave vale 4 euros. Ninguno le llega al nuestro a la suela de los zapatos, así de claro te lo digo.
> Y luego creo que hay otra cosa a valorar, la transparencia y la claridad con la que trabajamos, contándoos todo por aquí, respetando el medio, no usando pesticidas y así un montón de cosas. Igual no me tomas ni en serio, pero es que es un regalo a los foreros, ya así, sin descuento, ten en cuenta que nosotros hacemos muy poquito aceite, y que prácticamente nadie sabe que existimos. No se cuantos foreros habrá por aquí, pero dudo de que tocáramos a un litro cada uno si el foro entero comprara, así que imagínate.



Gracias por tu respuesta. Por supuesto que te tomo en serio y que valoro lo que hacéis. Simplemente estoy mirando el hilo de forocoches dedicado al aceite y comparando precios, y como me gustaría comprároslo a vosotros pido descuento (cosa que, por otro lado, hago siempre).
Seguid así.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Jul 2017)

jose7413 dijo:


> Hola , me podéis pasar algún enlace para poder comprar el aceite , gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Olivar de Plata

Ahí la tienes. Si pruebas por favor luego vuelve por aquí y nos cuentas, vale?

---------- Post added 07-jul-2017 at 11:42 ----------




Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. Por supuesto que te tomo en serio y que valoro lo que hacéis. Simplemente estoy mirando el hilo de forocoches dedicado al aceite y comparando precios, y como me gustaría comprároslo a vosotros pido descuento (cosa que, por otro lado, hago siempre).
> Seguid así.



Entiendo perfectamente que pidas un descuento, es normal. Y yo intento desde mi perspectiva explicarte que tiene un gran precio.


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Jul 2017)

Hace tiempo que quería debatir aquí sobre la famosa frase 'primera prensada en frío' pero no había encontrado un hueco. Hoy he hecho una entrada al blog sobre el tema, lo tenía fresco porque hablando el otro día con un cliente salió la conversación. Esta es la entrada: Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Primera prensada en frío. ¿Seguro?

El tema del frío creo que ya lo hemos hablado por aquí, lo que quería debatir es sobre cuando alguien supuestamente entendido esgrime como demostración la famosa frase. Las prensas ya no se usan, casi ninguna almazara tiene ya más que como reclamo turístico en plan museo, y si alguien las sigue usando es tema ya de consumo propio para producciones particulares. El sistema de prensas no era malo, pero era poco eficiente, y sobre todo tenía el problema de los tiempos muertos entre cada prensada, y otro añadido ahora con el tema de la calidad, era muy difícil de limpiar. Por eso se abandonó. Pero hay quienes siguen poniéndolo en la etiqueta, es una mentirijilla piadosa, pero es falso.

Como decía, cuando se usaban las prensas, la presión había que ejercerla con cuidado de no vaciar el cargo, si se apretaba demasiado rápido la pasta de aceituna se escapaba de entre los capachos, por tanto se hacía lentamente y con poca presión al principio. El aceite 'suelto' que decían, o sobrenadante, que ya estaba fuera en la batidora salía el primero, era el mejor (aunque eso habría que puntualizarlo según estuviera la aceituna y la limpieza) y se ponía aparte, de ahí lo de primera prensada. Luego se seguía aumentando la presión y el tiempo y seguía saliendo aceite, así hasta dos horas, por eso era un proceso lento y con muchos tiempos muertos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Jul 2017)

[YOUTUBE]2QWYsD1DvSQ[/YOUTUBE]

Es un poquito largo, pero se ve muy bien cómo se obtiene el aceite utilizando un sistema de capachos y prensa.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Jul 2017)

Cómo las "técnicas agroecológicas" expandieron la fastidiosa en Italia.

Xylella fastidiosa y el desastre agroecológico de Italia | Agricultura | Tomates con genes

Hace unas semanas nos llegaba la desagradable noticia que se habían detectado las primeras infecciones de Xylella fastidiosa en la península, concretamente en Guadalest (Alicante). A Mallorca había llegado a finales del 2016. Esta bacteriana, conocida como el Ébola del olivo, tapona los canales por los que circula la savia y la planta se seca afectada por la enfermedad de Pierce. La bacteria se transmite de árbol a árbol utilizando insectos como vectores.

La Xylella es endémica de América. Fue identificada originalmente en California donde de forma periódica ataca a las viñas. Otras variedades de la bacteria pueden atacar limoneros, melocotoneros, laurel. Es una de los patógenos vegetales más temidos, por lo que periódicamente se monitoriza y se controla su aparición en todas las estaciones de sanidad vegetal.

El problema se detectó en Italia, concretamente en Puglia, en el 2013. Para localizarnos en el mapa, si Italia tiene forma de bota, Puglia es el tacón. Automáticamente los científicos alertan de la gravedad del problema y la comisión europea traza un plan, el denominado plan Silletti para contener la epidemia. Actualmente no hay ningún tratamiento efectivo para la Xylella, por lo que la única solución es eliminar todos los árboles en un radio de 100 metros de la infección para evitar que el insecto pueda moverse de árbol a árbol. la Unión Europea fija un presupuesto para llevar a cabo este plan y seguir con el monitoreo. La acción rápida y temprana es la mejor herramienta ante crisis de este tipo.

Y aquí viene el problema. De repente empiezan a aflorar los rumores. Aparecen grupos de agricultores que ponen en duda que la Xylella sea la causante de la enfermedad y se oponen a las talas de árboles. Unos culpan de la enfermedad a un hongo que se puede destruir sin matar a los olivos, otros dicen que la Xylella es fácilmente controlable. Mientras tanto los científicos determinan que la causa de la enfermedad es una cepa de Xylella muy virulenta importada en una planta ornamental procedente de Costa Rica. En paralelo crece la oposición contra el plan Silletti, orquestada, como no, en torno a grupos de agricultura ecológica y biodinámica. Si, los que proponen utilizar homeopatía para curar epidemias y enterrar calaveras y cuernos para fertilizar un campo son los que creen tener la solución para el problema. Proponen que la Xylella es parte del ecosistema y que la solución es no hacer nada, dejar que se integre en el ecosistema y utilizar fertilizantes naturales. No, no me lo estoy inventando. Podeis leer aquí las propuestas que hacen para frenar la Xylella. Incluso algunos llaman a la acción violenta contra este plan.
Donato Boscia, procesado judicialmente por tratar de acabar con la plaga. 

La oposición empieza a organizarse y se hace fuerte. Convence a los políticos, y a los jueces. En un sorprendente e indignante giro, los ecologistas no solo consiguen frenar el plan sino que acusan a los científicos de haber propagado intencionadamente la enfermedad. El fiscal solicita cargos penales contra Donato Boscia, del instituto del Instituto de Portección Vegetal Sostenible de Bari, según ellos la culpa fue de una cepa que se trajo para un taller sobre Xylella en el propio instituto. El hecho de que esa cepa no sea la causante del problema ni afecte a los olivos parece que no fue suficiente para que el juez siguiera con el proceso y ordenara registrar el instituto de investigación que había dado la voz de alarma y requisara los ordenadores y el material de investigación, curiosamente, frenando el trabajo de los científicos mas capacitados para luchar contra la plaga.

El resultado de la acción judicial paralizando el plan de choque y de las técnicas agroecológicas de contención de plagas ha sido que la epidemia se ha propagado por todo el sur de Italia afectando a millones de olivos y 235 000 hectáreas y que la plaga se haya extendido a las Baleares y a Guadalest. Esperemos que nuestras autoridades tomen ejemplo de la catástrofe italiana y no traten de minimizar el problema con técnicas agroecológicas. Hace mucho tiempo vimos como la filoxera arrasaba las vides y en tiempos recientes el picudo rojo ha acabado con las palmeras. Como no pongamos en acción el plan de choque en breve tendremos que acostumbrarnos al aceite de soja o de girasol, o al aceite de oliva californiano o sudafricano.


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Jul 2017)

Esto que relatas @Eshpañavabien y que parece casi cómico es así, y por desgracia no es algo puntual. Y de vez en cuando aparecen en las noticias unos padres que no dejan vacunar a sus hijos, o uno que ha muerto por no dejar actuar a los médicos y tratarse con homeopatía, etc..

Y ojo, nosotros cultivamos bajo criterios de producción integrada, consideramos que en la agricultura tradicional muchas cosas no se han hecho bien y hay que corregirlas, disminuir el uso de pesticidas y acometer las cosas desde otro punto de vista. Pero nunca con radicalismos, nunca.

Y lo de los cuernos para abonar tiene tela. Que algunos modernos dicen que los cristianos cómo nos tragamos lo de la paloma, pero en pleno siglo XXI estos mismos creen en esos temas.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Jul 2017)

Será lo que llaman la izquierda feng-shui:

Contra la Ilustración: la izquierda anticientífica


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Ago 2017)

Vaya, desde que apareció este de la barba 'florida' este hilo se ha quedado en punto muerto, cómo se nota el agosto.


----------



## kilipdg (5 Ago 2017)

Diego la cosecha 2017/2018 cuando es? Lo digo porque ya mismo tengo que pediros más aceite y no sé si pillar 1 o más cajas.

saludos


----------



## Judgement day (6 Ago 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Vaya, desde que apareció este de la barba 'florida' este hilo se ha quedado en punto muerto, cómo se nota el agosto.



A ver si damos un poco de vidilla al hiloo

¿Qué te parece esta noticia Diego? ¿Crees que Olivar de Plata se podría vender en farmacias?::::

Un aceite de oliva virgen, de venta en farmacias | Zen | EL MUNDO


"Se trata de un medicinal que reduce el colesterol malo, retrasa el envejecimiento celular y actúa como el ibuprofeno

Fabricado en España, también destaca por su valor gastronómico y está reconocido mundialmente como una delicia culinaria

ITZIAR OCHOA

05/08/2017 04:59

Todos hemos adquirido aceite en el supermercado como parte de la lista de la compra. Alguno más amante de la gastronomía puede haberse desplazado a una almazara o cooperativa para conseguir una garrafa de aceite de oliva virgen artesanal, pero lo que estamos seguros es de que ninguno, hasta el día de hoy, se ha acercado a una farmacia para comprar una botella de este oro líquido como remedio sustitutivo del ibuprofeno.

Pues ahora y, por vez primera en la historia de España, avalada por sendas investigaciones internacionales, Fergus Ergus Aoves ha elaborado un extraordinario aceite de oliva virgen, que pasará a formar parte del botiquín familiar de primera urgencia. Con sólo tres cucharadas diarias, la primera en ayunas, podrá empezar a disfrutar de sus múltiples propiedades: reducción del colesterol malo LDL; aceleración de la reproducción neuronal en el desarrollo del cerebro de niños y adultos; efecto antioxidante natural que retrasa el envejecimiento celular de piel y órganos; prevención de los ataques de corazón; regulación de los péptidos causantes del Alzheimer y el Parkinson; prevención del cáncer de próstata y de mama; y mejora de la digestión.

¿Qué convierte a este Aove en el elixir para todas esas afecciones? "Se debe al agente polifenólico natural hallado únicamente en algunos aceites de oliva virgen extra llamado oleocanthal", declara Alfredo Gutiérrez, director técnico de Dispafar, el laboratorio que elabora y produce Fergus. "Este polifenol -prosigue- posee la mayor capacidad antioxidante a nivel celular de toda la naturaleza, además de conseguir un efecto multiplicador de los beneficios del ácido oleico".

La historia del descubrimiento del oleocanthal es curiosa e interesante. Se produjo en Filadelfia y su protagonista fue el doctor Beauchamp. Debido a su trabajo para una empresa farmacéutica en el Monell Center había tenido que probar muestras de un preparado que contenía ibuprofeno para tratar los síntomas del resfriado. Al catar el aceite de oliva virgen extra en Sicilia, de un solo trago, la sensación de irritación que éste le produjo en la garganta trajo a su memoria la producida por el ibuprofeno. Su inquieta mente de científico le llevó a aislar el compuesto responsable de esta huella producida por el aceite, a investigar sus propiedades y si éstas podían ser similares a las de los antiinflamatorios no esteroideos. Hallado el agente oleico lo llamó oleocanthal. Y se confirmó que tanto el Aove como el ibuprofeno, con estructuras distintas, inhibían del mismo modo la enzima de la inflamación.
'Hecho con prisa'

"La proporción de oleocanthal en el aceite de oliva es muy pequeña, entre un 1 y un 3%, pero terapéuticamente hablando es importantísima". El hecho de que un Aove tenga más o menos oleocanthal depende de varios factores. "Investigamos el tipo de oliva que más puede producirlo así como las condiciones óptimas de recogida, temperatura y velocidad del proceso. Esto es pura medicina natural".

Tan providencial como el descubrimiento de Beauchamp fue la decisión de empezar a explotar el pequeño olivar familiar de no más de 20 hectáreas y de 400 olivos de Tomelloso (Ciudad Real), llamado La Guijarrera por estar sembrado de guijarros, testigos mudos de una antigua torrentera ya seca. Esa característica añadida, la del guijarro que mantiene mejor la humedad del suelo, se une a la variedad de la aceituna allí cultivada: cornicabra y picual, ambas con un gran contenido del antioxidante. Gracias a la recolección manual, "una a una", para no lastimar el fruto ni al olivo, -evitando que se acelere la maduración y la oxidación, perdiendo su capacidad terapéutica-; al transporte rapidísimo (10 minutos máximos del árbol a la prensa, trasladado en canastas de mimbre); al prensado inmediato en la almazara propia y al envasado 'eco-friendly' de cristal reciclable -esmaltado en blanco para que la luz no lo oxide-, Fergus obtiene el máximo porcentaje de oleocanthal posible.

El eslogan hecho con prisa es muy identificativo y tremendamente exportable. El resultado analítico realizado después de este apresurado proceso es que los valores de oleocanthal, tocoferol y ácido oleico, entre otros, resultan "elevadísimos a diferencia de otros muchísimos Aove nacionales e internacionales". Fergus es un producto 'premium', no sólo por su valor gastronómico -reconocido mundialmente como una delicia culinaria- sino por sus cualidades de Aove-saludable, que ofrecen un valor añadido terapéutico en muy distintas patologías, haciendo de él un magnífico jarabe de vida. Cuidadosamente embotellado, tiene una tirada anual de sólo 3.300 unidades de 500 ml, por un precio de 20 euros. La lista de farmacias en las que se distribuye este producto puede consultarse en su web: www.aceitefergus.com"


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Ago 2017)

kilipdg dijo:


> Diego la cosecha 2017/2018 cuando es? Lo digo porque ya mismo tengo que pediros más aceite y no sé si pillar 1 o más cajas.
> 
> saludos



Lo normal es que la recolección del Primeros días de cosecha se produzca a finales de octubre o primeros de noviembre, como es un cultivo pues se amolda al año agrícola y sus vicisitudes. Y Olivar de Plata a continuación, a mediados de noviembre. El año pasado el primero fue el 26 y 27 de octubre y el segundo terminamos el 19 de noviembre. De ser así, la última semana de noviembre tendríamos de ambos. Lo comunicaremos de todas formas.



Judgement day dijo:


> A ver si damos un poco de vidilla al hiloo
> 
> ¿Qué te parece esta noticia Diego? ¿Crees que Olivar de Plata se podría vender en farmacias?::::
> 
> ...




Buff, esto tiene tela. El oleocanthal, como la oleuropeína o el hidroxitirosol son antioxidantes naturales presentes en la aceituna (y en otras plantas) porque el olivo utiliza esos antioxidantes para protegerse, por ejemplo, de la sequía. Como están en el olivo pasan a la aceituna, y por tanto al aceite. Bien, los niveles de estos componentes varían mucho según sobre todo la variedad y la época de recolección del fruto, pero hay otros factores que también los condicionan, latitud, ambientales, etc...

Problemas. El primero que suelen estar más presentes en frutos verdes que maduros. Por tanto los aceites digamos convencionales, aquellos que se recolectan con la fruta madura apenas los contienen. No digamos ya los refinados, pues el proceso en la refinería se los carga. Así que si queréis un aove con alto contenido en polifenoles ha de ser de recogida temprana.
Algunos diréis, bueno, vosotros lo hacéis, así que no hay problema. Es verdad, nosotros recogemos la fruta verde o en envero, y por tanto el contenido es alto, pero ahí no queda la cosa. Los polifenoles son los responsables del amargo y el picante del aceite, y ya hemos hablado en el hilo de eso. Si 'fomentamos' mediante distintas prácticas en la molturación que un aceite tenga altos estos compuestos, ya debemos asumir que va a picar y a amargar, y os juro que un aceite picual (que es una de las variedades con más polifenoles) o cornicabra con los picantes y amargos disparados tiene tela, de hecho hay quien no puede comerlo.

Por tanto, los productores, o en este caso, un buen maestro de almazara debe conjugar sus cartas de manera que el aceite sea bueno, o muy bueno, pero que por otro lado sea agradable al paladar. 

Y a todo esto, estos contenidos, en una dieta equilibrada se sabe por un montón de estudios que hay que son beneficiosos para nuestro organismo. Pero repito, es fruto de un consumo constante en una dieta saludable. Tenemos que pensar que hablamos de contenidos en ppm, partes por millón, es decir, que si alguno cree que porque el oleocanthal es antiinflamatorio y hay este compuesto en el aceite, tomando aceite le va a bajar una inflamación que no lo haga, porque tendría que tomarse una cisterna de aove para notar el efecto.


----------



## Judgement day (7 Ago 2017)

[/QUOTE]Buff, esto tiene tela. El oleocanthal, como la oleuropeína o el hidroxitirosol son antioxidantes naturales presentes en la aceituna (y en otras plantas) porque el olivo utiliza esos antioxidantes para protegerse, por ejemplo, de la sequía. Como están en el olivo pasan a la aceituna, y por tanto al aceite. Bien, los niveles de estos componentes varían mucho según sobre todo la variedad y la época de recolección del fruto, pero hay otros factores que también los condicionan, latitud, ambientales, etc...

Problemas. El primero que suelen estar más presentes en frutos verdes que maduros. Por tanto los aceites digamos convencionales, aquellos que se recolectan con la fruta madura apenas los contienen. No digamos ya los refinados, pues el proceso en la refinería se los carga. Así que si queréis un aove con alto contenido en polifenoles ha de ser de recogida temprana.
Algunos diréis, bueno, vosotros lo hacéis, así que no hay problema. Es verdad, nosotros recogemos la fruta verde o en envero, y por tanto el contenido es alto, pero ahí no queda la cosa. Los polifenoles son los responsables del amargo y el picante del aceite, y ya hemos hablado en el hilo de eso. Si 'fomentamos' mediante distintas prácticas en la molturación que un aceite tenga altos estos compuestos, ya debemos asumir que va a picar y a amargar, y os juro que un aceite picual (que es una de las variedades con más polifenoles) o cornicabra con los picantes y amargos disparados tiene tela, de hecho hay quien no puede comerlo.

Por tanto, los productores, o en este caso, un buen maestro de almazara debe conjugar sus cartas de manera que el aceite sea bueno, o muy bueno, pero que por otro lado sea agradable al paladar. 

Y a todo esto, estos contenidos, en una dieta equilibrada se sabe por un montón de estudios que hay que son beneficiosos para nuestro organismo. Pero repito, es fruto de un consumo constante en una dieta saludable. Tenemos que pensar que hablamos de contenidos en ppm, partes por millón, es decir, que si alguno cree que porque el oleocanthal es antiinflamatorio y hay este compuesto en el aceite, tomando aceite le va a bajar una inflamación que no lo haga, porque tendría que tomarse una cisterna de aove para notar el efecto.[/QUOTE]

Es decir, que cuando afirman en el publireportaje que:

"El resultado analítico realizado después de este apresurado proceso es que los valores de oleocanthal, tocoferol y ácido oleico, entre otros, resultan "elevadísimos a diferencia de otros muchísimos Aove nacionales e internacionales". Fergus es un producto 'premium', no sólo por su valor gastronómico -reconocido mundialmente como una delicia culinaria- sino por sus cualidades de Aove-saludable, que ofrecen un valor añadido terapéutico en muy distintas patologías, haciendo de él un magnífico jarabe de vida." 

es palabrería barata ¿no? :bla::bla:Hay gente que le echa bastante morro a las cosas...


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Ago 2017)

[/QUOTE]

Es decir, que cuando afirman en el publireportaje que:

"El resultado analítico realizado después de este apresurado proceso es que los valores de oleocanthal, tocoferol y ácido oleico, entre otros, resultan "elevadísimos a diferencia de otros muchísimos Aove nacionales e internacionales". Fergus es un producto 'premium', no sólo por su valor gastronómico -reconocido mundialmente como una delicia culinaria- sino por sus cualidades de Aove-saludable, que ofrecen un valor añadido terapéutico en muy distintas patologías, haciendo de él un magnífico jarabe de vida." 

es palabrería barata ¿no? :bla::bla:Hay gente que le echa bastante morro a las cosas...[/QUOTE]


No. Puede que sepan algo que el resto no sabemos. 

Yo puedo hablar por lo que yo sé, por lo que he leído y por lo que aprendo día a día tanto en el campo como en los distintos cursos. Y lo que yo sé es que esos tres parámetros dependen fundamentalmente de la variedad, y también del momento de recogida. Por ejemplo, en la variedad picual el contenido en oleico roza el 80%, normalmente está entre el 75 y el 77 (este no es un dato inmutable, pero tampoco se va a ir muy por debajo ni por encima). Entonces si yo te digo que mi aove tiene un contenido elevadísimo en ácido oleico con respecto al resto de aoves del mercado es simplemente mentira, porque todos los que cultiven picual estarán más o menos igual. Ahora si me refiero a los aoves de arbequina, pues es verdad, porque esa variedad tiene una composición lipídica distinta y su oleico está 15 puntos porcentuales por debajo de media con respecto a picual. Pero eso no es mérito mío, sino que es una característica de la variedad que cultivo.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Ago 2017)

La UE da por perdida la batalla contra la 'xylella' en Balears - Diario de Ibiza


> La auditoría de *Bruselas describe una situación irreversible y concluye que ni con la tala masiva* que exige su normativa se podría acabar con la devastadora bacteria en el archipiélago
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## yours3lf (14 Ago 2017)

Te acabo de hacer un pedido, espero que sea tan bueno como lo pintas 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Ago 2017)

yours3lf dijo:


> Te acabo de hacer un pedido, espero que sea tan bueno como lo pintas
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Igual te ha llegado ya, no? Qué tal, qué te ha parecido?


----------



## yours3lf (17 Ago 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Igual te ha llegado ya, no? Qué tal, qué te ha parecido?





Si! Me llegó ayer. Muy rápido el envío. 

No entiendo mucho de aceites pero está bueno. Más que el del súper! 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Ago 2017)

yours3lf dijo:


> Si! Me llegó ayer. Muy rápido el envío.
> 
> No entiendo mucho de aceites pero está bueno. Más que el del súper!
> 
> ...



Lo importante es que te haya gustado. Un saludo.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (23 Ago 2017)

Has pensado ya a que te vas a dedicar cuando aparezca la Xylella? Te lo digo yo que tengo olivares...


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Ago 2017)

SISIATUNONO dijo:


> Has pensado ya a que te vas a dedicar cuando aparezca la Xylella? Te lo digo yo que tengo olivares...



Pues la verdad es que no. Asusta desde luego ver la situación en Italia, uno siempre tiene la esperanza de que no llegue, aunque cada vez es más probable que suframos esa tragedia. A muchos les sonará a drama, pero si tienes olivos sabes de que hablo. Cuando se han criado olivares desde pequeños, como es mi caso, en los que has puesto todo tu esfuerzo y has visto crecer los árboles desde pequeños esquejes hasta la edad adulta, se tiene un cariño especial, no dejan de ser seres vivos a los que cuidamos. No tiene nada que ver con una empresa que cierra por ejemplo.

Dicho esto, yo acabo de subir del campo, hoy, dia de San Ginés, patrón de Sabiote y día grande de las fiestas de mi pueblo, porque las circunstancias han querido que tenga que trabajar hoy, estoy acostumbrado a currar, no me viene nada grande y no creo que pase hambre. También es cierto que me dedico a esto porque me gusta, y no me gustaría tener que cambiar de vida.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Sep 2017)

Hace tiempo que no entraba al post con tantas ganas de contaros algo, hemos conseguido el puesto número 36 de la guía Iberoleum de los mejores aoves de España y la verdad es que estoy muy contento.







Tenemos 89,7 puntos sobre 100 como podéis ver en la foto, me parece muy meritorio, sobresaliente se podría decir. Hay muchísimas marcas muy buenas que están ahí, alrededor, por delante o por detrás, y nosotros estamos muy contentos porque sabemos lo que estamos haciendo con el tamaño de explotación que tenemos, y los recursos de los que disponemos.







También es muy importante la forma de trabajar de la guía, cómo tratan las muestras, la categoría de los catadores y la forma de puntuar conforme al panel test oficial de cata, porque hay cada premio por ahí que tela, otro día si queréis debatimos sobre los premios, porque menudo negocio y chollo que se han montado algunos con los premios de los aoves. Os dejo la entrada al blog que he hecho para celebrarlo, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Guía Iberoleum y Olivar de Plata.


----------



## Kevinjesus (4 Sep 2017)

Enhorabuena


----------



## pasner (4 Sep 2017)

Felicidades, seguid asi!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## elmastonto (5 Sep 2017)

Me alegro por vosotros, os lo habéis ganado con creces. 

Por mi parte seguiré consumiendo, regalando y recomendando vuestro oro verde salgáis en guías o no.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Sep 2017)

suplementovitaminado dijo:


> Hola, Diego. Una preguntita, si tienes a bien responder:
> He leído en algunos sitios que algunas almazaras (por no dar abasto) congelan aceitunas para exprimirlas más adelante. Eso me sorprendió, porque se dice que usar aceitunas congeladas por la helada da mal sabor al aceite ( a madera, creo recordar). Por otra parte me he encontrado con aceitunas que reclaman ser cosechadas en esta fase (creo que se habló de alguna marca premiada en este hilo), e incluso con un italiano que intentaba comercializar un kit para hacer tu propio aceite en casa, a base de aceitunas congeladas. La pregunta es ¿se usa la congelación? ¿Sería siempre algo negativo o puede haber buenos aceites que salgan de congelado? ¿Sería posible el intento de ese italiano en plan "doméstico" o habría que descongelar las aceitunas de una forma muy especial?
> Sé que la pregunta se escapa un poco de tu campo, pero creo que está relacionada. En todo caso, muchas gracias por tu participación en los foros, de lo mejor de Burbuja. Espero que también te reporte alguna publicidad.



De las almazaras nunca he oído nada, amén que es muy raro una cámara de congelación en una almazara pues no es algo habitual, y lo más sencillo es limitar a los cosecheros o socios la entrada de aceituna. Por ejemplo, en mi zona cuando una almazara está saturada (normalmente porque suelen venir muchos días seguidos sin lluvias que interrumpan la recolección, o también varios festivos o días no laborables que la gente que se dedica a otras actividades aprovecha para recoger su cosecha) lo que hacen es cerrar las puertas, no admitir ese día aceituna y se dedican a moler la que tienen almacenada. Esto es otro problema en sí, porque la gente va igual al campo y dejan la aceituna en los remolques, y la llevan al día siguiente por la mañana, con lo que si la almazara cierra un día, al día siguiente se encuentra que le entra el doble de cosecha. Todo esto que hablamos, por supuesto, en cooperativas donde no prima la calidad, dejar la aceituna sin moler en las tolvas es desastroso para la calidad posterior del aceite, lo que ocurre es que la gente lo ignora o directamente le importa un pepino.

Lo del kit ese del italiano también lo he oído yo, una especie de nesspreso para aceite, no hablan muy bien de ello. Respecto a si es congelado la pulpa, no lo se, la verdad. En principio a la aceituna, como a cualquier fruta o verdura, la congelación no le sienta muy bien, habrás comprobado tu mismo que cuando una fruta queda en el frigorífico en una parte que enfría de más y se congela, luego no está demasiado buena, se puede comer, claro, pero pierde sabor y estructura casi siempre. Con la aceituna pasa igual, las pastas de aceitunas congeladas por el frío en el campo (la aceituna se recoge en invierno en muchos sitios) se vuelven complicadas y suelen tener texturas raras y sabores amaderados. Eso es cuando se 'achocolata' que decimos nosotros, se congela y se vuelve marrón.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (5 Sep 2017)

Felicidades Diego. 

Seguid trabajando así de bien. Estáis consiguiendo un aceite estupendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Sep 2017)

[YOUTUBE]UXaBOdszRrE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mudj (19 Sep 2017)

Yo con el aceite Andaluz no puedo, es muy amargo y malo. La caridad de scrutin à que usan en jaen y todo es a mi parece pesima. 
Yo como el hecho con la variedad de oliva arbequina, nada de nada: para mi es el summum..Eso si extra virgen y sin filtrar si es posible. Mmmm


----------



## kikelon (22 Sep 2017)

Esperando estoy la nueva cosecha, malviviendo con un par de litros que me quedan, menos mal que consumo poco...


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Sep 2017)

mudjab dijo:


> Yo con el aceite Andaluz no puedo, es muy amargo y malo. La caridad de scrutin à que usan en jaen y todo es a mi parece pesima.
> Yo como el hecho con la variedad de oliva arbequina, nada de nada: para mi es el summum..Eso si extra virgen y sin filtrar si es posible. Mmmm



Teniendo en cuenta que todo el aceite que se hace en Andalucía no lo metemos luego en el mismo depósito, o bien ha probado usted todos los aoves de mi tierra, o está generalizando, costumbre muy usual en este país nuestro. Ya sabe, los catalanes agarrados, los madrileños chulos, los andaluces gandules, los vascos brutos, etc..

Yo tengo la suerte de conocer a catalanes espléndidos y a madrileños sencillos y humildes, y también me considero trabajador siendo andaluz, y por supuesto, creo que usted no ha tenido la suerte de probar un buen virgen extra de Jaén.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2017 at 20:33 ----------




kikelon dijo:


> Esperando estoy la nueva cosecha, malviviendo con un par de litros que me quedan, menos mal que consumo poco...



Todavía queda un poco, así que si quieres asegurarte el enlace ya sabes. De hecho, el otro día terminamos los depósitos ya, así que todo el que nos queda ya está envasado. Si no pasa nada raro en unas semanas no tendremos ni gota.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Sep 2017)

Hola, Diego.
Un placer hablar con alguien que atesora tanta sabiduría olivarera.
Una pregunta: cómo ves el aceite de orujo de oliva para freír?

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Sep 2017)

​


Fígaro dijo:


> Hola, Diego.
> Un placer hablar con alguien que atesora tanta sabiduría olivarera.
> Una pregunta: cómo ves el aceite de orujo de oliva para freír?
> 
> Gracias, saludos.



Siempre se ha considerado el aceite de orujo una buena elección para freir por una sencilla razón, el precio. Se supone que para freir se usan grandes cantidades de aceite y por tanto es mejor usar aceites baratos, orujo, girasol, colza. El de orujo es un aceite refinado, y el proceso de refinado, como el de los otros que he puesto es un proceso químico que no suele gustar a nadie que lo conoce, otra cosa es que sea autorizado y legal.

Yo creo que la alimentación es fundamental, tengo un móvil malo y como bien, es mi elección, cada uno con la suya. Si puedes usa virgen extra y fríe a baja temperatura, no es necesario elevar la temperatura de un aceite por las nubes para freír un alimento, se conserva mejor el aceite y se fríe mejor el alimento. Y el aceite, al contrario de lo que muchos piensan transmite al plato (lo bueno o malo que tenga), no es un simple elemento que se queda en la sartén o la freidora, pasa al alimento y al plato, y un buen virgen extra te aportará muchas cosas, aromas, sabor, nutrientes, y un mal aceite lo único que aportará será calorías (en el mejor de los casos).


----------



## Fígaro (26 Sep 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> ​
> Siempre se ha considerado el aceite de orujo una buena elección para freir por una sencilla razón, el precio. Se supone que para freir se usan grandes cantidades de aceite y por tanto es mejor usar aceites baratos, orujo, girasol, colza. El de orujo es un aceite refinado, y el proceso de refinado, como el de los otros que he puesto es un proceso químico que no suele gustar a nadie que lo conoce, otra cosa es que sea autorizado y legal.
> 
> Yo creo que la alimentación es fundamental, tengo un móvil malo y como bien, es mi elección, cada uno con la suya. Si puedes usa virgen extra y fríe a baja temperatura, no es necesario elevar la temperatura de un aceite por las nubes para freír un alimento, se conserva mejor el aceite y se fríe mejor el alimento. Y el aceite, al contrario de lo que muchos piensan transmite al plato (lo bueno o malo que tenga), no es un simple elemento que se queda en la sartén o la freidora, pasa al alimento y al plato, y un buen virgen extra te aportará muchas cosas, aromas, sabor, nutrientes, y un mal aceite lo único que aportará será calorías (en el mejor de los casos).



Tampoco es que regalen el de orujo, casi mejor me vuelvo al virgen. El tema de la temperatura es pelín discutible ; tandas grandes de congelados necesitan una temperatura de 180 grados al menos, si no quieres que se venga todo abajo y se arruine la fritura.
A menos que la hagas " de a poquito", claro está.
Muy amable, buena tarde, Diego.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Sep 2017)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tampoco es que regalen el de orujo, casi mejor me vuelvo al virgen. El tema de la temperatura es pelín discutible ; tandas grandes de congelados necesitan una temperatura de 180 grados al menos, si no quieres que se venga todo abajo y se arruine la fritura.
> A menos que la hagas " de a poquito", claro está.
> Muy amable, buena tarde, Diego.



Claro Fígaro por supuesto que todo tiene sus peros, no había caído en los congelados. Desde luego el virgen es una buena opción para los fritos. Es una categoría casi olvidada por la mala praxis de algunos y la inacción de las autoridades, hay tantos 'vírgenes extra' que el virgen parece poca cosa, la realidad es que hay muchos más vírgenes que vírgenes extra (y algunos incluso lampantes) etiquetados como la máxima categoría.


----------



## eumarco (2 Oct 2017)

Hice el pedido despues de leer opiniones, comentarios y explicaciones de Diego y he de reconocer que el producto es inmejorable... se nota la calidad.
Suelo comprar en cooperativas de Cataluña y Poniente de Granada y este me ha sorprendido. 
Lo recomiendo y más con la dedicación y entusiasmo que pone Diego en ello.


----------



## kikelon (3 Oct 2017)

Esperamos ansiosos la siguiente cosecha ¿Cómo van los plazos? me estoy comiendo ya el bag que le regalé a mi suegra que no lo consume igual de rápido :-D


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Oct 2017)

kikelon dijo:


> Esperamos ansiosos la siguiente cosecha ¿Cómo van los plazos? me estoy comiendo ya el bag que le regalé a mi suegra que no lo consume igual de rápido :-D



No seas así, ya sabes lo de los regalos y el Santa Rita Rita...Todavía tenemos algo, poco pero aún queda. Por si no quieres abusar de tu suegra.

Los plazos van bien, el campo no atiende a exigencias modernas ni sabe de estrés, sigue su marcha impasible. Si es verdad que parece que nos enfrentamos a otro año igual al pasado, seco y caluroso, lo que acorta los plazos de maduración del fruto, el año pasado empezamos a recolectar el primero a finales de octubre, y este año parece como te digo igual. Lo normal en años con otoños más suaves y con algo de lluvia sería para mediados de noviembre.


----------



## kikelon (4 Oct 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No seas así, ya sabes lo de los regalos y el Santa Rita Rita...Todavía tenemos algo, poco pero aún queda. Por si no quieres abusar de tu suegra.
> 
> Los plazos van bien, el campo no atiende a exigencias modernas ni sabe de estrés, sigue su marcha impasible. Si es verdad que parece que nos enfrentamos a otro año igual al pasado, seco y caluroso, lo que acorta los plazos de maduración del fruto, el año pasado empezamos a recolectar el primero a finales de octubre, y este año parece como te digo igual. Lo normal en años con otoños más suaves y con algo de lluvia sería para mediados de noviembre.



Yo ya contaba con que 5 litros para ella serían 2 como muchísimo que gastaría y el resto le pilla con la siguiente cosecha. Si no lo consumo yo, no le puedo regalar otro bag que me gustaría ya que fuera de la nueva cosecha aunque igual cojo de ambas y comparo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Oct 2017)

[YOUTUBE]9PHKZtm7Dj4[/YOUTUBE]

Es el vídeo que he hecho para una entrada a nuestro blog, os lo pongo por si no queréis ir a ver la entrada, que es esta, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » COMO PLANTAR UN OLIVAR PASO A PASO III


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Oct 2017)

Bueno pues ya estamos de recolección otra vez, como pasa el año. Si el año pasado realizamos la recolección los días 26 y 27 de octubre si no me falla la memoria, este año ya comenzamos ayer (estoy hablando de la recolección del aceite temprano, nuestro Primeros días de cosecha). Igual que el año pasado, haremos un par de días más para obtener varios lotes y elegir el mejor para envasar.













Esas fotos de ayer en el campo, para que veáis cómo estaba la aceituna, y ahora estas del proceso de obtención. Son de la salida de la centrífuga vertical, como ya sois expertos no os explico más.


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Oct 2017)

Una pregunta a los entendidos.
Mi madre me regaló unos litros de aceite (es de la subbética) y amarga un montón estoy por tirarlo,para freir me puede valer?


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Oct 2017)

piopio dijo:


> Una pregunta a los entendidos.
> Mi madre me regaló unos litros de aceite (es de la subbética) y amarga un montón estoy por tirarlo,para freir me puede valer?



No por dios. Que amargue mucho no es malo, bueno, te explico. El amargor viene dado por los polifenoles, y puede que lo hayan elaborado un poco en caliente con lo que han pasado demasiados al aceite. Puede ser que sea fresco de ahora mismo, verde intenso, y esté demasiado abrupto para ti, también. O también que sea de una variedad de amargo intenso. En todo caso ten en cuenta que el amargo es un atributo positivo en el aceite virgen extra, se valora en la cata, otra cosa es que tenga demasiado amargo y poco frutado o picante, con lo que se trata de un aceite desequilibrado. También habría que saber tu umbral de amargo, no todos tenemos el mismo paladar.

Si es de esta cosecha ya déjalo un tiempo, se 'calmará' con los meses. Si es de la cosecha pasada igual para freir te va bien, al calentarlo pierde intensidad, pero aún así no pienses que va a pasar a ser un triste girasol, transmitirá sabor y amargor a lo que frías. Prueba distintas cosas, por ejemplo, para conservar un buen queso debe ir genial.


----------



## rotoparadescosido (23 Oct 2017)

Tenéis que moveros hacia el bio (ecológico).


----------



## kikelon (24 Oct 2017)

Vamos, vamos, que estamos pendientes de la tienda dia si dia también :-D


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Oct 2017)

Me queda ya poco para acabar el box, en breve me apunto a nuevo pedido.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Oct 2017)

rotoparadescosido dijo:


> Tenéis que moveros hacia el bio (ecológico).



Estamos movidos, en nuestros olivares, de donde salen nuestros aoves, tanto el Primeros días de cosecha como el Olivar de Plata, hace años que no entra un herbicida, ni de preemergencia ni residuales, nuestros olivos no han visto el insecticida en todo el año, no hay plagas, tenemos cubiertas vegetales con fauna silvestre que se controla sola, las plagas se las comen los insectos beneficiosos, que también los hay. La última vez que usamos fungicida fue en primavera, los fungicidas de base cúprica están aprobados en agricultura ecológica, y tienen 21 días de plazo de seguridad, así que puede que compres un aceite ecológico que haya utilizado cobre hace un mes, y está autorizado. Y así un montón de cosas más. Nosotros ponemos en valor la comunicación, explicar lo que hacemos, y la confianza, y creo que vosotros lo valoráis también.
Todo no es que el aceite sea bueno, que es importante, pero siendo sincero la inmensa mayoría no sabría valorar cuanto de bueno es. Nosotros además ofrecemos confianza, claridad, nosotros cocinamos con nuestro aceite (esto que puede parecer obvio no lo es tanto, estoy segurísimo que los directivos de las grandes marcas aceiteras no tienen el aceite que venden en su despensa), el aceite que hacemos es el que come mi hija de siete años en sus tostadas, el que mi hermano se lleva a su casa y usa para preparar los potitos de mi sobrino. Eso para mi es más que cualquier sello ecológico y politizado.
Y además tienes esto Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » COSECHA 2016/17 ahí tienes todos los datos de nuestra última cosecha, incluido un análisis multiresiduos, que no te enseña nadie.


----------



## pasner (29 Oct 2017)

Diego, pasate por aqui a avisarnos cuando tengas en venta tu cosecha nueva, algunos andamos escasos de aceite por estas fechas y nos urge esa nueva cosecha. Gracias.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Oct 2017)

pasner dijo:


> Diego, pasate por aqui a avisarnos cuando tengas en venta tu cosecha nueva, algunos andamos escasos de aceite por estas fechas y nos urge esa nueva cosecha. Gracias.
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk



Ya tenemos disponible el alta gama, nuestro Primeros días de cosecha, por si es ese el que quieres o si te apetece probarlo, si esperas a nuestro Olivar de Plata tradicional, estamos recogiendo aceituna para elaborarlo, pero todavía quedan al menos veinte días para tenerlo listo. Todavía queda algo en la tienda del año pasado si te urge, para apañarte, aunque no mucho la verdad, ya no tenemos formato pet ni de dos ni de cinco litros, quedan unos pocos bags in box.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2017 at 18:58 ----------

[YOUTUBE]-X5Dk1YoI-I[/YOUTUBE]

Ya he dicho antes que lo tenemos en la tienda. Pero creo que el vídeo ayuda a ver el proceso. Echadle un vistazo, os enseño nuestro Primeros días de cosecha sin filtrar, el proceso de filtrado y el de envasado. Y en unas copas la diferencia visual entre ambos.


----------



## Don Bocadillon (30 Oct 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Ya tenemos disponible el alta gama, nuestro Primeros días de cosecha, por si es ese el que quieres o si te apetece probarlo, si esperas a nuestro Olivar de Plata tradicional, estamos recogiendo aceituna para elaborarlo, pero todavía quedan al menos veinte días para tenerlo listo. Todavía queda algo en la tienda del año pasado si te urge, para apañarte, aunque no mucho la verdad, ya no tenemos formato pet ni de dos ni de cinco litros, quedan unos pocos bags in box.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-oct-2017 at 18:58 ----------
> 
> ...



El de primeros días es espectacular. Yo voy a pedirlo esta noche mismo.

Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kikelon (30 Oct 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Ya tenemos disponible el alta gama, nuestro Primeros días de cosecha, ...



Diego ¿como compararías el primeros días de esta cosecha y la anterior? y basándote en lo que ya has probado ¿como pronosticas que va a salir la cosecha normal de este año? ¿habéis cogido más aceituna o menos? ¿sale más producto del fruto este año o el anterior? ¿como afectará eso al sabor? Un poquito de divulgación, plis, que siempre se os ha dado de cine :-D


----------



## Diego Almazán (31 Oct 2017)

kikelon dijo:


> Diego ¿como compararías el primeros días de esta cosecha y la anterior? y basándote en lo que ya has probado ¿como pronosticas que va a salir la cosecha normal de este año? ¿habéis cogido más aceituna o menos? ¿sale más producto del fruto este año o el anterior? ¿como afectará eso al sabor? Un poquito de divulgación, plis, que siempre se os ha dado de cine :-D



Si pero espera que esté terminado porque si no es muy difícil. El Primeros días a mi particularmente me gusta más este año, creo que es más redondo que el año pasado, que tenía un amargo más alto que el picante. Pero es un gusto mío particular. Olivar de Plata no está terminado, y hasta que no terminemos es imposible saberlo, piensa que nos queda al menos la mitad del fruto por recoger, no es igual que sigan estas temperaturas diez días más a que por ejemplo (ojalá) viniese una borrasca y pasásemos a diez días de frío y lluvia.

Creo que este año vamos a recoger menos cantidad de aceituna, porque los rendimientos son más elevados, creo. De confirmarse es seguro que es por el eterno verano en el que vivimos, que hace madurar la fruta muy deprisa. De lo que yo vengo viendo, y de lo que hablo con colegas, me da la sensación de que este año el aceite tiene más aroma, pero menos picante y el caso es qeu me extraña muy mucho, porque normalmente la sequía acrecenta los picantes y amargos, por los polifenoles, ya veremos al final. Lo que sí está claro es que el el campo nunca terminas de aprender.
Yo creo que el sabor va a variar poco, me da la impresión, aunque como te he dicho antes parece que va a ser más aromático. Piensa que este año hemos vuelto a recoger de la misma finca que el año pasado, los trabajos del año son los mismos, y en la almazara igual (hemos cambiado alguna cosita en la almazara, pero es que todo no lo puedo contar) así que debe salir igual de bien, espero que mejor.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2017 at 20:31 ----------




Pablo-BJ dijo:


> El de primeros días es espectacular. Yo voy a pedirlo esta noche mismo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk



Cuando quieras. Y gracias por lo de espectacular.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Nov 2017)

Hoy por fin he podido actualizar el blog con esta entrada, se trata como siempre de ofrecer toda la información sobre nuestro aceite, en este caso el Primeros días de cosecha, que elaboramos el pasado día 20 de octubre. Como ya tenéis seguro, en cuanto tengamos Olivar de Plata listo, os contaré todo de él también. Que por cierto ayer mismo terminamos su recolección, o sea, que elaborado ya está, falta un poquito, filtrarlo, envasar, los análisis y ya estará también disponible.

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » PRIMEROS DÍAS DE COSECHA 2017/18


----------



## kikelon (14 Nov 2017)

Vamos Vamos que estamos ya a mitad de noviembre...


----------



## popol (14 Nov 2017)

Saludos a todos, no me he leído todo el hilo, pero me ha gustado mucho la explicación detallada que das, Diego Almazán, de todo el proceso del aceite, además de las variedades y categorías de aceite. Y como entiendes mucho, a ver si me puedes resolver una duda que tengo, o varias, que soy muy novata en el cuidado de los olivos.

Hace más de dos años que nos mudamos a una casa de campo en la provincia de Alicante, y tenemos varios olivos plantados. Estaban fatal porque no vivía nadie y apenas si podían cuidarlos, así que hemos estado dos años trabajando para recuperarlas (tuvieron serios problemas de barrenillo, así que tuvimos que podar bastante). De un total de 56 olivos (son pequeños) el año pasado apenas sacamos 150kg, muy pocas tenían oliva. Y este año, en parte gracias a los temporales de levante que ha habido y que ya casi hemos extinguido el barrenillo, hemos conseguido 840kg. Lo bueno ha sido el rendimiento, hemos conseguido 183 litros de aceite, llevamos la oliva a una almazara que sigue funcionando con prensa en frío. Para nosotros y nuestra familia sobra, al fin y al cabo no vivimos de esto, sólo es para consumo propio (bueno y si vendemos alguna garrafa pues bien viene para compensar los gastos de mantenimiento :)) ). 

Bueno, a lo que iba, tenemos 4 variedades de olivo: cornicabra, picual, manzanilla y otra que no sé cuál es, y por eso quería preguntarte. Es un tipo de aceituna grande y alargada (como medio dedo de longitud), y la hoja es más fina y alargada que las que suelo ver, además con un tono más blanquecino. He preguntado pero la gente de la zona no sabe qué variedad es y tampoco la he ecnontrado por internet....quizás tú me puedas decir qué variedad es.

Después también te quería preguntar, pues has comentado que mantienes una capa de vegetación y no utilizas ningún producto químico, pero ¿no tenéis problemas de mosca? Y si los tenéis, ¿qué método alternativo utilizáis para controlarlo? Y también si sabes de algún método para eliminar la cochinilla de la tizne, este año con tanto calor y ambiente seco se ha desmadrado, por suerte no ha afectado a muchos olivos porque ya están más vigorosos pero por ejemplo la variedad de picual sí ha cogido mucha.

Mil gracias!!

---------- Post added 14-nov-2017 at 19:06 ----------




Diego Almazán dijo:


> Creo que este año vamos a recoger menos cantidad de aceituna, porque los *rendimientos son más elevados*, creo. De confirmarse es seguro que es por el eterno verano en el que vivimos, que hace madurar la fruta muy deprisa. De lo que yo vengo viendo, y de lo que hablo con colegas, me da la sensación de que este año el aceite tiene más aroma, pero menos picante y el caso es qeu me extraña muy mucho, porque normalmente la sequía acrecenta los picantes y amargos, por los polifenoles, ya veremos al final. Lo que sí está claro es que el el campo nunca terminas de aprender.
> Yo creo que el sabor va a variar poco, me da la impresión, aunque como te he dicho antes parece que va a ser más aromático. Piensa que este año hemos vuelto a recoger de la misma finca que el año pasado, los trabajos del año son los mismos, y en la almazara igual (hemos cambiado alguna cosita en la almazara, pero es que todo no lo puedo contar) así que debe salir igual de bien, espero que mejor.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-oct-2017 at 20:31 ----------
> ...



Este año nosotros, por ejemplo, hemos sacado de rendimiento entre el 18 y el 22,8. Hemos hecho la recolección entre finales de octubre y el fin de semana pasado acabamos. Yo creo que ha sido porque hemos regado lo justo y necesario y después hemos dejado que madurara el fruto, y el tiempo cálido ha hecho el resto. Eso sí, he tenido que regar justo después de acabar porque los olivos ya estaban sufriendo lo suyo. Pero la gente no se lo creía que sacáramos tanto, al parecer aquí consideran habitual entre el 14-16. Al preguntar en la almazara nos dijeron que el máximo que habían dado era del 30. ¿Eso es normal? ¿Qué valores se dan por esos lares?


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Nov 2017)

popol dijo:


> Saludos a todos, no me he leído todo el hilo, pero me ha gustado mucho la explicación detallada que das, Diego Almazán, de todo el proceso del aceite, además de las variedades y categorías de aceite. Y como entiendes mucho, a ver si me puedes resolver una duda que tengo, o varias, que soy muy novata en el cuidado de los olivos.
> 
> Hace más de dos años que nos mudamos a una casa de campo en la provincia de Alicante, y tenemos varios olivos plantados. Estaban fatal porque no vivía nadie y apenas si podían cuidarlos, así que hemos estado dos años trabajando para recuperarlas (tuvieron serios problemas de barrenillo, así que tuvimos que podar bastante). De un total de 56 olivos (son pequeños) el año pasado apenas sacamos 150kg, muy pocas tenían oliva. Y este año, en parte gracias a los temporales de levante que ha habido y que ya casi hemos extinguido el barrenillo, hemos conseguido 840kg. Lo bueno ha sido el rendimiento, hemos conseguido 183 litros de aceite, llevamos la oliva a una almazara que sigue funcionando con prensa en frío. Para nosotros y nuestra familia sobra, al fin y al cabo no vivimos de esto, sólo es para consumo propio (bueno y si vendemos alguna garrafa pues bien viene para compensar los gastos de mantenimiento :)) ).
> 
> ...




Vale, te ayudo, o lo intento, pero me tienes que prometer que no vas a vender aceite, sólo autoconsumo, que si no estoy ayudando a mi competencia. Es broma, :XX::XX:

La variedad que comentas, con las hojas finas y blanquecinas y la fruta alargada creo que puede ser cornezuelo de Jaén, es la que más conozco que me suena. Podría ser cornicabra, aunque hay quienes la consideran la misma.
Nosotros no tenemos muchos problemas de mosca, gracias a que tenemos un clima más extremo que el vuestro sobre todo. Es una plaga muy dañina para la calidad del aceite. Con trampas cromotrópicas se combate bien, y las puedes comprar fácil. También puedes hacer tú trampas caseras, creo que era con fosfato diamónico.

[YOUTUBE]N17m4nvgT3k[/YOUTUBE]

Los rendimientos varían mucho según las zonas, las variedades y la época de recolección. Nosotros hemos hecho este año Olivar de Plata con un rendimiento en torno a un 16% y el Primeros días de cosecha con un 12 y algo. Pero en nuestra zona y con picual podríamos ir perfectamente a rendimientos de un 25%, pero claro, en diciembre o enero, cuando ya la calidad del fruto sería muy inferior porque estaría sobre maduro.


----------



## masia (15 Nov 2017)

Aquí un nuevo cliente de hace una semana, y totalmente satisfecho con el producto, o sea recomendable y por supuesto para repetir.


----------



## Akela 14 (16 Nov 2017)

Aquí un nuevo cliente, he recibido hace poco el envase que tiene Diego Almazán en su estado, ya veremos a ver que tal es cuando lo empiece.


----------



## popol (16 Nov 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Vale, te ayudo, o lo intento, pero me tienes que prometer que no vas a vender aceite, sólo autoconsumo, que si no estoy ayudando a mi competencia. Es broma, :XX::XX:
> 
> Los rendimientos varían mucho según las zonas, las variedades y la época de recolección. Nosotros hemos hecho este año Olivar de Plata con un rendimiento en torno a un 16% y el Primeros días de cosecha con un 12 y algo. Pero en nuestra zona y con picual podríamos ir perfectamente a rendimientos de un 25%, pero claro, en diciembre o enero, cuando ya la calidad del fruto sería muy inferior porque estaría sobre maduro.



 No puedo hacerte la competencia, no nos dedicamos a esto  sólo tenemos unos olivos que queremos cuidar y que nos den aceite, y vender alguna garrafita a vecinos y conocidos 

Muchas gracias por la información, para el año próximo probaré lo de las bandas cromáticas, o las trampas.

Yo creo que a lo mejor nos hemos pasado de maduro, ¿cuándo es conveniente empezar a recoger según lo hacéis por allí? Con este calor han madurado pronto, yo recuerdo cuando era niña que siempre recogíamos la oliva a principios de diciembre, hasta antes de Navidad, pero los tiempos se van acortando. Y no acabo de saber cuál es el momento óptimo. En esta zona no hay grandes producciones, son más bien almazaras pequeñas a las que los lugareños llevan su oliva y de ahí sacan el aceite, nos cobran por la molienda y nos llevamos el primero en frío. También se puede vender la oliva si no quieres el aceite. Y claro, aquí a la que empieza a caer el fruto enseguida se ponen a recoger, y no sé si es lo adecuado o no, ni si yo me he pasado de madura (estaba la mayoría negra...)


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Nov 2017)

masia dijo:


> Aquí un nuevo cliente de hace una semana, y totalmente satisfecho con el producto, o sea recomendable y por supuesto para repetir.





Akela 14 dijo:


> Aquí un nuevo cliente, he recibido hace poco el envase que tiene Diego Almazán en su estado, ya veremos a ver que tal es cuando lo empiece.



Muchas gracias a ambos, ya nos contaréis. Nos queda ya nada para tener la nueva cosecha a la venta, nada. Quedando aún como han quedado (y vosotros lo habéis pedido) algunos bags de la cosecha pasada, lo suyo es que todos (ya se que es imposible) pudieseis comparar ambas cosechas teniendo en casa uno de cada. Así podríais sacar del grifito del bag una pequeña cantidad en una copa de esta nueva cosecha y de la anterior y probarlo y saber de primera mano si os gusta más el nuevo, el fresco, o preferís el pausado, el sereno, el de la anterior añada.


Bueno, en breve os informaré cuando ya esté en la tienda. Hoy se ha quedado ya filtrado y listo para envasar. Mañana si se puede empezaremos a envasar y espero que para el fin de semana ya lo podamos poner en la tienda online.


----------



## terraenxebre (16 Nov 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Muchas gracias a ambos, ya nos contaréis. Nos queda ya nada para tener la nueva cosecha a la venta, nada. Quedando aún como han quedado (y vosotros lo habéis pedido) algunos bags de la cosecha pasada, lo suyo es que todos (ya se que es imposible) pudieseis comparar ambas cosechas teniendo en casa uno de cada. Así podríais sacar del grifito del bag una pequeña cantidad en una copa de esta nueva cosecha y de la anterior y probarlo y saber de primera mano si os gusta más el nuevo, el fresco, o preferís el pausado, el sereno, el de la anterior añada.
> 
> 
> Bueno, en breve os informaré cuando ya esté en la tienda. Hoy se ha quedado ya filtrado y listo para envasar. Mañana si se puede empezaremos a envasar y espero que para el fin de semana ya lo podamos poner en la tienda online.



El de la campaña pasada lo acabamos a comienzos de mes....

Ya me tardaba poder volver hacer click.
Gracias


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Nov 2017)

Bueno pues acabamos de empezar a envasar la nueva cosecha de Olivar de Plata, así que ya hay aceite fresco recogido hace unos días. Espero que os guste. Está tarde cuando termine de envasar me extiendo un poco más.

[YOUTUBE]jRVbSYkQIjo[/YOUTUBE]


Ya estoy en el ordenador así que allá vamos. Primero deciros que el vídeo no tiene nada de especial, simplemente estaba envasando esta mañana para tener ya disponible algún formato en la tienda de la nueva cosecha (en concreto el de dos litros) y he preferido enseñaros un vídeo para que veáis el color que tiene el aceite que se ve mucho mejor. Porque en foto el aceite es muy puñetero, y según sea la luz o el flash sale de un color u otro, pero casi nunca sale del suyo correctamente.

No es el black friday ni nada de eso (además ya sabéis que no soy muy de americanadas) pero deberíais aprovechar para poder comparar ambas cosechas el precio especial que hemos puesto al poco que queda de la cosecha pasada, tanto de Olivar de Plata en bags in box, que quedan poco más de 30 como en las botellas de el Primeros días de cosecha, que apenas quedan cinco o seis cajas.

Aquí os dejo toda la información sobre la nueva cosecha

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » OLIVAR DE PLATA 17/18


Espero que os guste.


----------



## kikelon (21 Nov 2017)

Diego, estoy haciendo el pedido pero me sale que hay 2 métodos de envío y realmente solo sale 1, no sé si el otro es más urgente o menos y sale más barato.


----------



## Beriaru (21 Nov 2017)

Pedidas unas cuantas garrafas para Asturias. Trataimelas con cariño


----------



## lewis (21 Nov 2017)

Añadido pedido de back in box al de "primeros días", servido para toda la temporada incluyendo regalitos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Nov 2017)

kikelon dijo:


> Diego, estoy haciendo el pedido pero me sale que hay 2 métodos de envío y realmente solo sale 1, no sé si el otro es más urgente o menos y sale más barato.



Porque depende del pedido, tenemos dos empresas pero una no te va a salir si es muy poco pedido porque no trabajan envíos pequeños, y la otra no te saldría si es muy grande porque es más caro. Sólo salen ambas cuando coincide un pedido en que ambas pueden hacerlo a un precio razonable. 

Mrw es más rápido, pero al cobrar por envíos si fuesen muchos bultos sería carísimo, Mensajeros no te aparece para envíos pequeños porque apenas hay diferencia para ese tipo de envíos pero es mucho más lento.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 19:24 ----------




Beriaru dijo:


> Pedidas unas cuantas garrafas para Asturias. Trataimelas con cariño



Para allá van. Cuéntanos que tal llegan por si lo tratan mal quejarme, y por supuesto qué te parece el aceite.


----------



## pasner (22 Nov 2017)

Mirando en la web de Olivar de Plata, me doy cuenta de que 3 bag in box cuestan 75 euros, lo mismo que 3 garrafas. La cosecha padada las garrafas eran mas economicas que los bag in box, no es asi? Hay diferencis en los gastos de envio entre bag in box o garrafas? Gracias.






Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marea1000 (22 Nov 2017)

Estoy mirando para hacer un pedido grande como los ultimos dos años y tengo un par de dudas con los precios,mas que nada por que algun familiar o amigo seguro que me pregunta y para justificarlo.

Me gustaria saber por una parte a que se debe una subida de casi el 9% en el pack de tres garrafas que es el que suelo comprar.Se que en los supermercados ha subido, pero en vuestro caso se debe a una mala cosecha o a que se debe?

Y por otra parte todos los años el pack de tres garrafas salia, logicamente , en proporcion mas barato que un bag in box y este año esta al mismo precio.No deberia de estar mas barato el pack de 3?

Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Nov 2017)

pasner dijo:


> Mirando en la web de Olivar de Plata, me doy cuenta de que 3 bag in box cuestan 75 euros, lo mismo que 3 garrafas. La cosecha padada las garrafas eran mas economicas que los bag in box, no es asi? Hay diferencis en los gastos de envio entre bag in box o garrafas? Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los gastos de envío cuestan igual a igualdad de peso, si pides tres bags te costarán lo mismo que si pides tres garrafas. El precio hemos decidido unificarlo, para que en los tres formatos familiares cueste igual el litro.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Nov 2017)

Ya he metido el pedido anual, ahora metiendo un bag extra para la familia.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Nov 2017)

marea1000 dijo:


> Estoy mirando para hacer un pedido grande como los ultimos dos años y tengo un par de dudas con los precios,mas que nada por que algun familiar o amigo seguro que me pregunta y para justificarlo.
> 
> Me gustaria saber por una parte a que se debe una subida de casi el 9% en el pack de tres garrafas que es el que suelo comprar.Se que en los supermercados ha subido, pero en vuestro caso se debe a una mala cosecha o a que se debe?
> 
> ...




Yo se que el precio es algo muy importante para la mayoría pero os pido que miréis más allá. Hablamos de un producto excepcional, de cosecha propia, natural, con todas las explicaciones sobre lo que hacemos y cómo lo hacemos, y por tanto con garantía tanto de origen como de salud. Por favor valoradlo también.

Por eso no me gusta hablar de precio, cuando hablamos de aceite de lineales de los generales pues es normal que se valore sólo el precio porque todos son iguales de malos, pero este no es el caso. Si atiendes sólo al precio pues el de todos los aceites de oliva sube por la escasez de producto por la sequía sobre todo, y porque la demanda es cada vez mayor porque es un producto valorado. En nuestro caso particular porque cada año intentamos hacerlo un poquito mejor, y eso a veces conlleva mayores gastos, este año por ejemplo hemos tenido un rendimiento menor. Aún así nos hemos conformado con igualar todos los formatos en 5 euros el litro, en vez de subirlos todos, para así también incentivar el formato bag in box que es mejor para el aceite, y también más caro de costes, pero hemos creído que si lo dejábamos al mismo precio habría más gente que probaría con ese formato.


----------



## kikelon (22 Nov 2017)

A mi el precio me parece más que correcto. Me gustaría que siguierais intentando bajar los costes de envío, encarece casi un 10% cada litro si compras 3 BiB por ejemplo, pero como siempre digo, de la tierra a tu casa sin mancharte no tiene precio. También soy de la opinión de que tengo muchas más cosas en las que ahorrar antes que en la comida, pero son mis prioridades, otras personas pueden tener otras prioridades igual de respetables que las mias.


----------



## rubasic (22 Nov 2017)

En tiempos de envío gratis por pedidos mínimos me parece antidiluviano cobrar ese dineral por el envío. Y lo de expresar el precio sin iva, ejem ejem...

Muy bueno puede estar su aceite, que por aquí uno que no lo va a catar.


----------



## aritzegur (22 Nov 2017)

Realizado el pedido anual hace un par de días y recibido hoy mismo. Todo perfecto.

Sinceramente no me parece caro teniendo en cuenta lo que ha subido el aceite en general y conociendo la calidad del producto de que hablamos.

Saludos

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Beriaru (22 Nov 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Para allá van. Cuéntanos que tal llegan por si lo tratan mal quejarme, y por supuesto qué te parece el aceite.



Recibido en perfecto estado. Aun no he podido probarlo pero cometí el error de pedirlo a la dirección de la oficina y me han "desplumado" ::

Pedido otro set de garrafas :XX:


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Nov 2017)

Beriaru dijo:


> Recibido en perfecto estado. Aun no he podido probarlo pero cometí el error de pedirlo a la dirección de la oficina y me han "desplumado" ::
> 
> Pedido otro set de garrafas :XX:



Bueno, no hay mal que por bien no venga, yo tengo que agradecerte la publicidad porque esos compañeros cuando lo prueben pues verás como te alaban el gusto, y a mi me piden aceite. Así que gracias.

Cuando lo pruebes pues nos comentas, y lo que te digan los compañeros de trabajo también, si quieres.


----------



## marea1000 (23 Nov 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Yo se que el precio es algo muy importante para la mayoría pero os pido que miréis más allá. Hablamos de un producto excepcional, de cosecha propia, natural, con todas las explicaciones sobre lo que hacemos y cómo lo hacemos, y por tanto con garantía tanto de origen como de salud. Por favor valoradlo también.
> 
> Por eso no me gusta hablar de precio, cuando hablamos de aceite de lineales de los generales pues es normal que se valore sólo el precio porque todos son iguales de malos, pero este no es el caso. Si atiendes sólo al precio pues el de todos los aceites de oliva sube por la escasez de producto por la sequía sobre todo, y porque la demanda es cada vez mayor porque es un producto valorado. En nuestro caso particular porque cada año intentamos hacerlo un poquito mejor, y eso a veces conlleva mayores gastos, este año por ejemplo hemos tenido un rendimiento menor. Aún así nos hemos conformado con igualar todos los formatos en 5 euros el litro, en vez de subirlos todos, para así también incentivar el formato bag in box que es mejor para el aceite, y también más caro de costes, pero hemos creído que si lo dejábamos al mismo precio habría más gente que probaría con ese formato.



Bueno, pues pedido realizado pero muy descontento con los gastos de envio que me habeis cobrado.



Os he enviado un correo.


----------



## pasner (23 Nov 2017)

marea1000 dijo:


> Bueno, pues pedido realizado pero muy descontento con los gastos de envio que me habeis cobrado.
> 
> 
> 
> Os he enviado un correo.



Y eso? Suben los gastos de envio repecto a los pedidos anteriores?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Nov 2017)

¿7,5 euros por 15 kilos y 600 kms. que me cobran a mí es caro? ienso:

Edito: y en 24 horas, que me lo acaban de entregar.


----------



## marea1000 (23 Nov 2017)

pasner dijo:


> Y eso? Suben los gastos de envio repecto a los pedidos anteriores?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk



No se si hay algun error por mi parte o por la suya,pero el año pasado me cobraron 35,09 € de gastos de envio por mrw,este año he hecho un pedido mas grande pero para comparar, simulando exactamente el mismo pedido del año pasado con mrw, 60.5€ de gastos de envio.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Nov 2017)

marea1000 dijo:


> Bueno, pues pedido realizado pero muy descontento con los gastos de envio que me habeis cobrado.
> 
> 
> 
> Os he enviado un correo.



Te lo he respondido con gusto, pero no me importa responderlo en público también. Nosotros no hemos ganado nunca un duro con los envíos, repito, nunca, me he comprometido a enseñarte la factura por correo, pero no me importa enseñarla por aquí. Sólo cobramos lo que a nosotros nos cobran. Yo puedo entenderos, hay empresas que incluyen el precio de los envíos en sus productos, y otras que hacen millones de envíos y tienen tarifas super competitivas. Pero nosotros tenemos el volumen de envíos que tenemos y no podemos aspirar a que nos cobren por los envíos lo que al corte inglés o amazon. Por otro lado, nosotros enviamos aceite, normalmente paquetes de de 15 o 20 kilos, y enviamos en vidrio también, y pagamos más por esos conceptos.

De verdad que puedo entender tu enfado, en tu caso el año pasado nosotros esos envíos los hicimos con una empresa de transporte porque son envíos grandes (hablamos de más de cien kilos) pero esa empresa nos jodió bastantes envíos (igual por ser baratos), te estoy hablando que por ejemplo desaparecieron 9 cajas que iban a Asturias, ¡¡9 cajas!! y tuvimos que dejar de trabajar con ellos. Y la que hay ahora pues tiene otra tarifa.



pasner dijo:


> Y eso? Suben los gastos de envio repecto a los pedidos anteriores?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk



Depende del tamaño del envío. 



Eshpañavabien dijo:


> ¿7,5 euros por 15 kilos y 600 kms. que me cobran a mí es caro? ienso:
> 
> Edito: y en 24 horas, que me lo acaban de entregar.



Ese tipo de envío sigue igual, el de tu caso digo. Él tiene derecho a quejarse porque en su caso sí ha subido, pero es que nos estaban robando, y hemos tenido que cortar por lo sano, muchas veces lo barato sale caro, y lo que no es justo es que el envío sea barato para vosotros pero las consecuencias las pague yo. Estaban perdiendo cajas continuamente, era desastroso.



marea1000 dijo:


> No se si hay algun error por mi parte o por la suya,pero el año pasado me cobraron 35,09 € de gastos de envio por mrw,este año he hecho un pedido mas grande pero para comparar, simulando exactamente el mismo pedido del año pasado con mrw, 60.5€ de gastos de envio.



El año pasado sólo había en la web puesto como transportista a MRW pero a partir de cierto peso se enviaba con otra gente porque el precio de MRW es por bultos no por peso y era un precio alto, el que ves ahora. Pero esa gente de precio menor pues iba fatal.


----------



## marea1000 (23 Nov 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Te lo he respondido con gusto, pero no me importa responderlo en público también. Nosotros no hemos ganado nunca un duro con los envíos, repito, nunca, me he comprometido a enseñarte la factura por correo, pero no me importa enseñarla por aquí. Sólo cobramos lo que a nosotros nos cobran. Yo puedo entenderos, hay empresas que incluyen el precio de los envíos en sus productos, y otras que hacen millones de envíos y tienen tarifas super competitivas. Pero nosotros tenemos el volumen de envíos que tenemos y no podemos aspirar a que nos cobren por los envíos lo que al corte inglés o amazon. Por otro lado, nosotros enviamos aceite, normalmente paquetes de de 15 o 20 kilos, y enviamos en vidrio también, y pagamos más por esos conceptos.
> 
> De verdad que puedo entender tu enfado, en tu caso el año pasado nosotros esos envíos los hicimos con una empresa de transporte porque son envíos grandes (hablamos de más de cien kilos) pero esa empresa nos jodió bastantes envíos (igual por ser baratos), te estoy hablando que por ejemplo desaparecieron 9 cajas que iban a Asturias, ¡¡9 cajas!! y tuvimos que dejar de trabajar con ellos. Y la que hay ahora pues tiene otra tarifa.
> 
> ...



No es necesario en absoluto que me mandes la factura,confio en tu palabra.

Pero a este tema yo creo que le teneis que dar un par de vueltas por que una de las razones de hacer un pedido grande es que salgan mas economicos los gastos de envio,si esto no es asi,para la proxima me pido lo mio y me olvido de vueltas con garrafas y dinero con familia y amigos,si ellos quieren ya os pediran,pero ya te digo que la mayoria no lo haria por ser gente mayor o por pereza.


----------



## Linthor (23 Nov 2017)

Aprovecho este hilo para comentar que hace ya como un mes que todas las mañanas lo primero que tomo es una cucharada -a veces hasta un pequeño buche de la botella- de aceite de oliva virgen extra.

Y en mi experiencia comentar que siento que me está yendo muy bien, me siento mucho mejor al despertar y físicamente mucho mejor también.


----------



## Don Bocadillon (23 Nov 2017)

Sobre el precio del transporte, a mí también me parece caro, pero en semana santa pasé por la empresa a la vuelta de un viaje y el camino se me hizo larguísimo. Así que vista la carretera y todas la curvas que hay prefiero pagar gastos de envío.

Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Nov 2017)

Linthor dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para comentar que hace ya como un mes que todas las mañanas lo primero que tomo es una cucharada -a veces hasta un pequeño buche de la botella- de aceite de oliva virgen extra.
> 
> Y en mi experiencia comentar que siento que me está yendo muy bien, me siento mucho mejor al despertar y físicamente mucho mejor también.



Hasta cagarás mejor


----------



## anonimocobarde (23 Nov 2017)

Descubrí esto en verano y he estado esperando a que salga la nueva cosecha para probar.

Diego, a mí ya no me sirve porque voy a pedir ya mismo, pero quiero hacerte una sugerencia.

Yo quería pedir 3 garrafas para la familia (dos de nueva cosecha y una de la anterior, para comparar), y un pack de botellas de primeros días, pero al pedir todo los gastos de envío pasaban de tramo y el coste del pack crecía desproporcionadamente. Sería muy interesante que dierais la opción de incluir garrafa más botella, o incluso botellas individuales, para poder optimizar al máximo los gastos de envío.

Espero hacer el pedido de aquí a un rato, ya contaré.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 19:38 ----------

Corrijo: Lo que quería son Bag In Box, no garrafas. Acabo de ver que hay promociones parecidas a lo que yo quería, pero solo en garrafa.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Nov 2017)

marea1000 dijo:


> No es necesario en absoluto que me mandes la factura,confio en tu palabra.
> 
> Pero a este tema yo creo que le teneis que dar un par de vueltas por que una de las razones de hacer un pedido grande es que salgan mas economicos los gastos de envio,si esto no es asi,para la proxima me pido lo mio y me olvido de vueltas con garrafas y dinero con familia y amigos,si ellos quieren ya os pediran,pero ya te digo que la mayoria no lo haria por ser gente mayor o por pereza.



Así a bote pronto te puedo decir que he recibido en casa a comerciales de Buitrago, Asm, Seur, Saeso, Mrw, Tnt, Envialia, Nacex, Dhl y me estoy dejando por lo corto otros tres o cuatro que no me acuerdo. Y ninguno tiene para nosotros mejor precio que el que nos da MRw y que os parece caro. Si yo no tengo inconveniente en cambiar de transportista, si alguno conocéis uno mejor decidlo, si el problema es que no lo hay mejor (en mi zona). Pensad que esto no es Madrid, es un pueblo de la loma de Úbeda con poco más de 4000 habitantes, y necesito quien me recojan pedidos a diario, no una vez a la semana. Que hay quien hace el pedido y a los diez minutos ya está preguntando por el número de seguimiento, y a la hora y media llama a ver cúando le llega, y eso que el aceite tiene dos años de fecha de consumo preferente.
Y luego lo he comentado más arriba, que es aceite, que pesan algunas cajas veinte kilos y que llevan envases de cristal.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 19:13 ----------




ravengangrel dijo:


> Descubrí esto en verano y he estado esperando a que salga la nueva cosecha para probar.
> 
> Diego, a mí ya no me sirve porque voy a pedir ya mismo, pero quiero hacerte una sugerencia.
> 
> ...



Me encantaría daros gusto a todos, de verdad. Pero es que no es tan fácil como pensáis. Por ejemplo, los bags en vez de hacer una caja con tres o cuatro los dejamos individuales, para que cada uno pidiera los que quiera. Eso conlleva que empezamos a enviar y algunos se quejaron de que llegaban deteriorados por los golpes de las paqueterías. Así que ahora por no obligar a comprar un número determinado o múltiplos de este, nos vemos improvisando cajas para uno, dos, tres, cinco o siete, según quiera cada uno. En ese formato no es demasiado problema porque por sí mismo es relativamente resistente, pero ahora imagínate que lo hacemos con botellas de vidrio. Se romperían. Y entonces que hacemos, no puedo hacer cajas para las infinitas combinaciones que hay de garrafas y botellas, porque aparte de ser ruinoso, para pedir cajas necesitas pedir 5000 mínimo. Imaginate pedir 5000 cajas para cada combinación, una botella y dos garrafas, dos garrafas y una botella, tres garrafas y una botella, cuatro botellas y dos garrafas. Un disloque.

Por eso los pedidos son los que ponemos en la tienda, no es capricho nuestro. Qué más me gustaría a mi que venderos a todos nuestro aceite a vuestro gusto.


----------



## Beriaru (24 Nov 2017)

Respecto a envíos, por mi experiencia en éste país en el que vivimos, lo barato sale muy, pero que muy caro.

Desde CPU que llegan a destino con forma de paralelepípedo:





Hasta una máquina pequeña de impresión laser y fax que para entregar, al no estar nadie para recepcionar la tiraron por encima de una valla de 2 metros y la dejaron dentro del recinto abandonada mientras llovía. Con dos cojones.

Dad a Diego un poco de cancha, que la logística en este país es un dolor.


----------



## Chapapote1 (24 Nov 2017)

A mí lo que me sorprende es que voy al lidl y veo el refinado a 4€ y el virgen extra a 4.35€. No merece la pena comprar el barato. Por supuesto el caro no es igual que el que compras en un pueblo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Nov 2017)

Joder este tío está en todos los foros.

Gran márketing, mejor persona.


----------



## masia (24 Nov 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> Joder este tío está en todos los foros.
> 
> Gran márketing, mejor persona.



Yo le añadiría, "Que aceite tan bueno a ese precio, y a la puerta de casa"


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Nov 2017)

Beriaru dijo:


> Respecto a envíos, por mi experiencia en éste país en el que vivimos, lo barato sale muy, pero que muy caro.
> 
> Desde CPU que llegan a destino con forma de paralelepípedo:
> 
> ...



Gracias por el cable. Ya os digo que no es sencillo, ya he puesto el ejemplo antes de la barata que iba 'perdiendo' cajas por doquier, y he puesto entre comillas porque me han llegado a perder más de cien litros de aceite, que ya hacen un bulto considerable, no es perder un anillo. 



Chapahai dijo:


> A mí lo que me sorprende es que voy al lidl y veo el refinado a 4€ y el virgen extra a 4.35€. No merece la pena comprar el barato. Por supuesto el caro no es igual que el que compras en un pueblo.



Ese es un debate muy bueno. Ahí pasan dos cosas fundamentalmente, la primera es que la mayoría de la gente no conoce las categorías de aceites, ni sabe la diferencia, ni quiere aprenderla tampoco, lee 'aceite de oliva' y compra el más barato, sin más (ahí entra otro problema fundamental que arrastramos todos hoy día, que en nuestro alimento, nuestro combustible, sea aceite, leche, cerveza o lo que sea, vamos buscando la oferta siempre, por tanto lo más barato siempre, que suele ser lo peor siempre, y luego sin embargo pagamos cien euros por unos pantalones o quinientos por un móvil). Lo segundo es la mala clasificación de las categorías de aceite y su interpretación bordeando la ley o incluso infringiéndola de muchos. Si coges el noventa por ciento por no decir el 95 de esos aoves de supermercado y los comparas con un aove de verdad verás que no tienen nada que ver salvo el nombre, un nombre que no hace justicia a los que hacemos un producto bien hecho.



Dani350z dijo:


> Joder este tío está en todos los foros.
> 
> Gran márketing, mejor persona.



Gracias. Es mi forma de buscarme la vida, lo siento por los que hacen publicidad, pero es que no puedo pagarla. Amén de que creo que este sistema es el ideal para mi aceite, buen producto dirigido a buena gente que quiere aprender.



masia dijo:


> Yo le añadiría, "Que aceite tan bueno a ese precio, y a la puerta de casa"



Muchas gracias.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (25 Nov 2017)

Yo también he comprado 3 garrafas y me llegó al día siguiente así que muy contento con la compra. El aceite es muy bueno. Muchas gracias Diego. Seguid así. 

Enviado desde mi TA-1021 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Nov 2017)

police dijo:


> hola diego,
> 
> partiendo de que no eres medico y lo entiendo, que hay de cierto en que baja el colesterol?
> 
> ...



No debe ser malo cuando es el desayuno de millones de personas, vamos, yo no concibo otro desayuno que unas tostadas con mi aceite y tomate, y un poquito ajo si no tienes que hablar con nadie luego.

Hay un montón de estudios que hablan del colesterol, tengo muchos puestos en el blog, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Ventajas del Aceite de Oliva , está más que demostrado que disminuye el llamado colesterol malo y aumenta el HDL pero como bien dices yo no soy médico, sólo reflejo lo que leo. Echa un vistazo por internet, poniendo colesterol y aceite de oliva seguro que te salen miles de entradas. Pero por favor, consume virgen extra si así lo decides.


----------



## Besucher (25 Nov 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Así a bote pronto te puedo decir que he recibido en casa a comerciales de Buitrago, Asm, Seur, Saeso, Mrw, Tnt, Envialia, Nacex, Dhl y me estoy dejando por lo corto otros tres o cuatro que no me acuerdo. Y ninguno tiene para nosotros mejor precio que el que nos da MRw y que os parece caro. Si yo no tengo inconveniente en cambiar de transportista, si alguno conocéis uno mejor decidlo, si el problema es que no lo hay mejor (en mi zona). Pensad que esto no es Madrid, es un pueblo de la loma de Úbeda con poco más de 4000 habitantes, y necesito quien me recojan pedidos a diario, no una vez a la semana. Que hay quien hace el pedido y a los diez minutos ya está preguntando por el número de seguimiento, y a la hora y media llama a ver cúando le llega, y eso que el aceite tiene dos años de fecha de consumo preferente.
> Y luego lo he comentado más arriba, que es aceite, que pesan algunas cajas veinte kilos y que llevan envases de cristal.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 19:13 ----------
> ...



Diego, ante todo agradecerte desde el anonimato la información que das respecto al aceite. Es todo un decálogo de buen experto. Gracias.

Respecto a las empresas de transporte, veo que no citas a Souto, no sé si porque no has consultado tarifas con ellos o porque es de las que se te ha olvidado de tantas que has mirado. Yo he trabajado con ellos algunos años y a mí el servicio que me han dado está por encima de la media incluyendo otras muchas que hacen logística internacional. También creo que el precio es bastante más ventajoso si tienes una cierta cantidad de envíos y no para cosas esporádicas (si los tienes como transportista principal muy probablemente tengas servicio/precio sin competencia).

Lo único que puede ser un inconveniente es para aquellos clientes que quieren tener el envío en casa antes de haber hecho el pedido. No funcionan como un mensajero, sino como envío de paquetería, y la relación precio/calidad que yo he tenido con ellos es más que notable.

En cuanto al aceite, yo consumo algo semejante a lo que tú produces de una cooperativa de la provincia de Córdoba, y todo aquel que ha tenido la oportunidad de probarlo acaba incorporándolo a su dieta. Hay cosas que no son tan caras en comparación a las básicas y la diferencia es un mundo.

A ver cómo se presenta la calidad de la nueva cosecha. Un saludo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Nov 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Y ninguno tiene para nosotros mejor precio que el que nos da MRw y que os parece caro.



A ver, a mí no me parece caro para un envío de 15 kg largos a 500 km. Pero encarece mucho el producto, que no es lo mismo. Si pido una garrafa de 25 euros y el transporte son casi 8, el precio me está subiendo más de un 30%. 



> nos vemos improvisando cajas para uno, dos, tres, cinco o siete, según quiera cada uno. En ese formato no es demasiado problema porque por sí mismo es relativamente resistente, pero ahora imagínate que lo hacemos con botellas de vidrio. Se romperían. Y entonces que hacemos, no puedo hacer cajas para las infinitas combinaciones que hay de garrafas y botellas, porque aparte de ser ruinoso, para pedir cajas necesitas pedir 5000 mínimo.



¿Has visto cómo resuelve Amazon el problema? Tienen cajas de varios tamaños definidos, meten los productos, y lo que sobra lo rellenan con cartones o con bolsas de aire (o incluso, si no es algo frágil, lo dejan tal cual). Lo digo por si la idea te sirve, que entiendo que no sois Amazon. De todos modos, ¿no podéis enviar la botella en su propia caja individual? ¿O es que cobran por paquete?


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Nov 2017)

Besucher dijo:


> Diego, ante todo agradecerte desde el anonimato la información que das respecto al aceite. Es todo un decálogo de buen experto. Gracias.
> 
> Respecto a las empresas de transporte, veo que no citas a Souto, no sé si porque no has consultado tarifas con ellos o porque es de las que se te ha olvidado de tantas que has mirado. Yo he trabajado con ellos algunos años y a mí el servicio que me han dado está por encima de la media incluyendo otras muchas que hacen logística internacional. También creo que el precio es bastante más ventajoso si tienes una cierta cantidad de envíos y no para cosas esporádicas (si los tienes como transportista principal muy probablemente tengas servicio/precio sin competencia).
> 
> ...




Pues de nada @Besucher considero que es la mejor forma que tengo para vender mi producto, hacer un producto bueno y explicarlo todo bien para que la gente sepa valorarlo, porque obviamente nosotros por tamaño no podemos competir por precio así que tenemos que hacerlo por calidad. Pero claro explicar la calidad y que la gente lo valore es muy complicado, es más sencillo que un famoso diga que es muy bueno en la tele.

La verdad es que con Souto no hemos hablado nunca, les pediré una tarifa, a ver qué tal. Yo tengo que decir que en general la gente está muy contenta con cómo lo hacemos a día de hoy, porque lo normal es un pedido digamos estándar de 10 o 15 kilos y llega a su casa al día siguiente si no pasa nada raro (si pilla festivo entre medias o haces el pedido a las once de la noche no, claro). Ya son siete campañas con esta las que llevamos y ya tenemos cierta experiencia, y como te digo en general la gente está satisfecha.

Luego es cierto que hay de todo, cuando al principio trabajábamos con una empresa de paquetería como bien has dicho en vez de mensajería, era más barata pero había gente que te llamaba veinte veces porque no llegaba el pedido. Ahora por lo general la gente agradece tenerlo al día siguiente en casa.

Y ya que me has hecho ese ofrecimiento con el transportista, yo te diría lo mismo sobre el aceite, que pruebes el nuestro a ver qué tal. Un saludo y gracias.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 10:50 ----------




ravengangrel dijo:


> A ver, a mí no me parece caro para un envío de 15 kg largos a 500 km. Pero encarece mucho el producto, que no es lo mismo. Si pido una garrafa de 25 euros y el transporte son casi 8, el precio me está subiendo más de un 30%.
> 
> 
> ¿Has visto cómo resuelve Amazon el problema? Tienen cajas de varios tamaños definidos, meten los productos, y lo que sobra lo rellenan con cartones o con bolsas de aire (o incluso, si no es algo frágil, lo dejan tal cual). Lo digo por si la idea te sirve, que entiendo que no sois Amazon. De todos modos, ¿no podéis enviar la botella en su propia caja individual? ¿O es que cobran por paquete?



Si ya pero es que cada cosa tiene su precio. El aove el suyo y el envío el suyo. Nosotros al principio nos planteamos la opción (que hace mucha gente) de subir el precio y poner envío gratuito, que es muy llamativo pero la realidad es que te suben el precio, nadie da nada gratis. Entonces que ocurre, pues que hay que hacer una media por litro con lo que cuesta el envío, y según eso pues se beneficiará o se perjudicará el cliente en función de la cantidad que pida. A nosotros eso nos pareció injusto.

El caso que comentas, pedir un bag in box de cinco litros, y su envío que son siete euros y medio, pues es verdad que encarece el producto, pero lo encarece el envío. Si pides dos bags te va a costar lo mismo, y si pides tres igual. En el caso de 15 litros ya serían 0'5 euros por litro el envío, que no es disparatado. De verdad que nos preocupa muchísimo este tema, de hecho nos coacciona a la hora de poner precio a nuestro aceite. Ve al super ahora mismo y verás muchos aceites por encima de cinco euros el litro, algunos por encima de seis y no le llegan al nuestro a la suela de los zapatos.

Carrefour
Carrefour

Sin buscar demasiado, si esos valen eso, el nuestro mínimo debería valer 6,5 y no lo subimos por el dichoso transporte.


El problema como bien dices es que no somos amazon, ya hacemos que varias cajas valgan para lo mismo, usamos la misma para las botellas, usamos la de dos litros para dos bag in box, usamos la de tres garrafas para meter botellas en los packs, o también tres bag in box, incluso muchas las desarmamos y las volvemos a armar para distintos envíos. Pero no podemos tener cajas para todo, piensa que hay múltiples combinaciones y cuando pides hacer cajas, para que tengan un precio razonable, tienes que pedir cinco o diez mil.

Los envíos son por bulto, como dices, aunque también dependen del peso. El problema no es tanto enviar una botella en su caja, el problema es que a tí te interesa una botella, y yo encantado haría su caja individual y te la envío. Pero ahora otro quiere dos botellas, y hay que hacer lo mismo, y otro quiere 7, y otro le viene mejor 5, y a otro 7. Entiendes por donde voy? Y luego imagina, a ti te viene bien una botella y estás dispuesto a pagarlo con su envío, pero el de una botella igual supera los cinco euros, ya son 13 sumando su precio y los gastos de envío, a otro le parece carísimo. Yo quisiera agradaros a todos, de veras. Pero si hemos hecho quince mil litros de aceite este año igual al final sois mil quinientos o dos mil clientes, cada uno con sus gustos y sus intereses.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 10:58 ----------

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » OLIVAR DE PLATA 17/18

Se me ha olvidado con tanto mensaje lo más importante, poner el enlace con toda la información de la nueva cosecha. Quizás lo mejor sea el pequeño vídeo donde explico qué es la aceituna en envero.


----------



## anonimocobarde (26 Nov 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Si ya pero es que cada cosa tiene su precio. El aove el suyo y el envío el suyo.



Sí, si estoy de acuerdo. Pero encarece mucho vuestro producto, imagino que vosotros sois los principales perjudicados. Con 15 litros sale muy bien el envío, efectivamente.



> Carrefour
> Carrefour
> 
> Sin buscar demasiado, si esos valen eso, el nuestro mínimo debería valer 6,5 y no lo subimos por el dichoso transporte.



Aún no he probado el vuestro (no ha llegado), así que no puedo opinar. Pero vamos, este año he comprado dos botellas de menos de un litro de aceite premium (salían a bastante más de 10 euros/litro). La verdad es que los cogí por las botellas, que me interesaban, pero esperaba al menos tener un aceite bueno. Y lo cierto es que no soy capaz de distinguirlos del AOVE de marca blanca del mercadona. No sé si es porque se han degradado por la luz como dices, porque llevan demasiado en exposición, o porque es directamente un engaño, pero vamos, muy malo tendría que ser vuestro aceite para que no sea competitivo al precio que lo vendéis. 



> Los envíos son por bulto, como dices, aunque también dependen del peso. El problema no es tanto enviar una botella en su caja, el problema es que a tí te interesa una botella, y yo encantado haría su caja individual y te la envío.



Lo decía porque con cajas individuales, envasas las botellas que necesites, cada una individualmente y listo. Pero claro, si os cobran por bulto ya no vale ::



> Se me ha olvidado con tanto mensaje lo más importante, poner el enlace con toda la información de la nueva cosecha. Quizás lo mejor sea el pequeño vídeo donde explico qué es la aceituna en envero.



Gracias, da gusto la información.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Raullucu (26 Nov 2017)

45 litros para Asturias, acopio para todo el año para mí y kis padres. Tercer año consecutivo, con lo que he podido hacer uso de los puntos de fidelidad que han mitigado un poco la subida en el envase PET. En cuanto la tenga daré opinión.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Nov 2017)

Opino lo mismo que ravengangrel, los gastos de envío no son excesivos pero encarecen mucho el producto. 

Si un litro sale a 4.5 y con gastos sube a 5, no es mal precio, pero encareces tu producto un 10%, y eso ya no suena tan bien.

Sinceramente no entiendo la obsesión que existe hoy en día con las prisas, si yo pido 15l de aceite, raro será que lo necesite para mañana o incluso la misma semana, que tarden tres o cuatro días me parece un tiempo más que razonable.

Por eso te comento, que no sé si será posible, hacer algo similar a lo que tiene amazón, entrega para el día siguiente X, entrega de 3-7 días Y, siendo Y < X.

Por lo demás estoy encantado con la calidad del aceite y el servicio.


----------



## kikelon (27 Nov 2017)

Coincido con el forero anterior, las prisas no se justifican, a todos nos gusta la inmediatez pero en este producto no tiene sentido, sin contar que la mayoría de las veces el reparto es por la mañana cuando es difícil pillar a nadie, al menos a mi siempre me toca ir a recoger el pedido a la oficina de MRW que dicho de paso me pilla a tomar por saco en Valencia. Si el precio del envío baja y tarda una semana o incluso 10 días en llegar, me parecería bien, al menos que estuviera como opción.
De todos modos, el servicio actual me parece muy bueno, un producto de calidad mimado y de producción pequeña que llega a tu casa a 5 euros el litro, me parece una buena compra y una buena manera de cuidar la dieta de los tuyos, y además acostumbras el paladar de los pequeños para reconocer un buen aceite el día de mañana, bastante basura de comida nos rodea ya como para no aprovechar cuando calidad y precio se juntan en un producto tan básico como el aceite que usas para todo. Mis hijos hace 1 mes o poco más que se comieron el primer huevo frito de su vida ¿Cómo no voy a usar el mejor aceite que me pueda permitir en una experiencia como esa :-D ?


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Nov 2017)

kikelon dijo:


> Coincido con el forero anterior, las prisas no se justifican, a todos nos gusta la inmediatez pero en este producto no tiene sentido, sin contar que la mayoría de las veces el reparto es por la mañana cuando es difícil pillar a nadie, al menos a mi siempre me toca ir a recoger el pedido a la oficina de MRW que dicho de paso me pilla a tomar por saco en Valencia. Si el precio del envío baja y tarda una semana o incluso 10 días en llegar, me parecería bien, al menos que estuviera como opción.
> De todos modos, el servicio actual me parece muy bueno, un producto de calidad mimado y de producción pequeña que llega a tu casa a 5 euros el litro, me parece una buena compra y una buena manera de cuidar la dieta de los tuyos, y además acostumbras el paladar de los pequeños para reconocer un buen aceite el día de mañana, bastante basura de comida nos rodea ya como para no aprovechar cuando calidad y precio se juntan en un producto tan básico como el aceite que usas para todo. Mis hijos hace 1 mes o poco más que se comieron el primer huevo frito de su vida ¿Cómo no voy a usar el mejor aceite que me pueda permitir en una experiencia como esa :-D ?




No te conformes con ir a recogerlo porque están obligados a entregártelo, tienen que ir tres veces, está pagado. Y la próxima vez indica en el pedido la hora de entrega, y yo se la hago saber a ellos.


----------



## masia (28 Nov 2017)

Vaya tela con algunos comentarios.
Alguno se siente "obligado" a comprar aceite del Olivar de Plata?? Respuesta: NO
Alguno le parece caro el tema de los portes??? Respuesta: SI
ALTERNATIVAS
NO comprar aceite a Diego, y buscarse la vida entre otros miles de aceites que hay en el mercado.
MANDA COJONES lo de: Quiero comprar tu aceite al precio que YO diga, y al precio de portes que YO diga.
Las cosas, valen el precio que fija el vendedor, y al que no le guste ya sabe........que otro lo comprará.
Ahora por Navidad, me gustaría comprar un jamón "Joselito" y hay uno que vale 2.640 euros, pero creo que no voy a llegar, e incluso a los de 600-700 euros tampoco, por tanto a ver si pillo una "pata de cerdo", que sea acorde a mis posibilidades.


----------



## rubasic (28 Nov 2017)

No se porque se dice en este hilo que el aceite cuesta 5 euros kilo, cuando el pedido mínimo que son 5 litros salen a 6.51 euros el litro. Precios expresados sin iva, sin gastos de envío, e iva aplicado al propio envio...


----------



## kilipdg (28 Nov 2017)

Yo a Diego ya llevo 2 años comprándole.

Si compráis 15 Litros como suelo hacer yo, los gastos de envío no son tan problema, es verdad que encarece el litro de aceite, pero calidad/precio sigue estando fenomenal.

Dentro de un par de meses tendré que volver a comprar, ya que de las 3 garrafas 1 se la quedó mi madre :: y yo el aceite este lo uso para todo, incluso para freír.


----------



## kikelon (28 Nov 2017)

rubasic dijo:


> No se porque se dice en este hilo que el aceite cuesta 5 euros kilo, cuando el pedido mínimo que son 5 litros salen a 6.51 euros el litro. Precios expresados sin iva, sin gastos de envío, e iva aplicado al propio envio...



5 litros = 25€ IVA Incl.

El aceite vale a 5€ el litro a no ser que aprendieras matemáticas en la LOGSE. Si tu vas a recogerlo le das a Diego 25€ y él te da 5 litros de aceite de la cosecha de este año. Ah ¿Qué lo quieres en la puerta de tu casita y mañana mismo? bueno, en ese caso el señor transportista te lo lleva y tu le pagas el transporte al señor del aceite para que a su vez pague al señor transportista.


----------



## rubasic (28 Nov 2017)

kikelon dijo:


> 5 litros = 25€ IVA Incl.
> 
> El aceite vale a 5€ el litro a no ser que aprendieras matemáticas en la LOGSE. Si tu vas a recogerlo le das a Diego 25€ y él te da 5 litros de aceite de la cosecha de este año. Ah ¿Qué lo quieres en la puerta de tu casita y mañana mismo? bueno, en ese caso el señor transportista te lo lleva y tu le pagas el transporte al señor del aceite para que a su vez pague al señor transportista.



Iva incluido? Seguro?


----------



## kikelon (28 Nov 2017)

rubasic dijo:


> Iva incluido? Seguro?



Seguro. Quizá te despista el hecho de que desglosa los impuestos después del total, pero el total no se altera.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Nov 2017)

rubasic dijo:


> Iva incluido? Seguro?



Mira: aplicando un bono de fidelidad de 4 euros que tenía, me ha salido un pedido de 15 litros de aceite a... surprise, surprise... 4,97 /litro.


----------



## kikelon (28 Nov 2017)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Mira: aplicando un bono de fidelidad de 4 euros que tenía, me ha salido un pedido de 15 litros de aceite a... surprise, surprise... 4,97 /litro.



¿envío incluido?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Nov 2017)

kikelon dijo:


> ¿envío incluido?



Todo todo todo.


----------



## Angelote (28 Nov 2017)

Cuarto año consecutivo como cliente satisfecho desde que descubrí este hilo en Burbuja. Mis ocho litros en garrafa tradicional llegaron la semana pasada, todo estupendo como siempre envío y calidad. A mi he salido a 5,938 € el litro con envío incluido, aunque aplicando las bonificaciones por fidelidad esta vez me han quedado en 5,278 €.

Esta claro que el coste del envío impacta en el precio por litro, pero viviendo solo tampoco puede uno hacer pedidos muy grandes. Lo importante es que desde que compro aquí tomo un aceite muy bueno, y me sale más barato que comprar un Carbonell Virgen Extra (que no tiene nada que ver en calidad) en el carrefour cargando yo las botellas en el coche.


----------



## Leunam (28 Nov 2017)

Buenas, acabo de realizar mi primer pedido de 3 bag-in-box, a ver si notamos diferencia con los del ahorramás que solemos comprar, que no somos muy sibaritas 8:

Veo que hay vales descuento, ¿de qué manera se pueden ir consiguiendo?

Saludos


----------



## rubasic (28 Nov 2017)

kikelon dijo:


> Seguro. Quizá te despista el hecho de que desglosa los impuestos después del total, pero el total no se altera.



Efectivamente. Me despistaba sobremanera el desglose después del total. Pido disculpas a Diego. Aun siendo caro sé que éste aceite no tiene nada que ver on el de supermercado, aun siendo el mas caro que haya en el stand. Mi familia trae de Jaen de la Coop. Arjona de Rasa desde hace varios años. Mi padre lo llama "oro liquido"...


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Nov 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Pedido de la nueva cosecha realizado.
> 
> No soy de los que han solicitado el aceite sin filtrar... pero de manera colateral he acabado pidiéndolo por pura curiosidad tras leer tantos comentarios.
> 
> ...




Primero lo de las etiquetas, no sabía ni que eso era cosa mía. De hecho yo no he añadido eso, no se cómo se llenó de tonterías, y desde luego no sabía que yo podría quitarlas.

El aove sin filtrar está teniendo buena aceptación, había sido solicitado y hemos considerado la propuesta. Tiene su riesgo como dices pues habrá quien después de comprarlo diga que su botella tiene 'cosas' en el fondo, pero no tiene demasiada importancia pues sólo significa que lo ha comprado sin saber lo que compraba, nada más. Sólo lo vamos a tener un tiempo, así que o se acaba o lo filtramos, porque lo que es indudable es que no vamos a consentir que nuestro aceite pierda categoría por nuestra culpa.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Nov 2017)

He estado hablando con mis hermanos sobre el tema del envío, y hemos pensado una cosa, la comento por aquí para saber qué os parece la idea. Hemos pensado que no sería muy difícil para nosotros que cada uno elija su transportista si así lo quiere, bien porque conozca más baratos o por lo que sea. Nosotros en la tienda además de incluir nuestros transportistas (con su precio añadido) pondríamos una opción que sería 'Yo envío mi transportista' o 'Recojo en tienda' o algo así, sin portes añadidos, preparamos el pedido una vez tramitado como siempre, pero en vez de enviarlo lo dejamos a la espera de que venga el transportista elegido.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Don Jose (28 Nov 2017)

*Seguidor del hilo*

LLevo un par de años siguiendo este hilo, y tengo que agradecer lo que aquí se aprende sobre nuestro aceite de oliva, por el contenido y por la forma tan amena y sencilla con que lo expones, con esas pinceladas técnicas sobre tema que denotan un dominio absoluto sobre lo que haces.
Me decidí a probar el producto, y efectivamente nada que ver con los aceites de marca a los que estamos acostumbrados, color, aroma, sabor, sencillamente excelente. El formato bag-in-box nunca lo había utilizado, pero resulta muy limpio, facil de manejar y almacenar, y si encima es óptimo para conservar las propiedades del aceite...que más se puede pedir.
Un saludo y enhorabuena.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Nov 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, acabo de realizar mi primer pedido de 3 bag-in-box, a ver si notamos diferencia con los del ahorramás que solemos comprar, que no somos muy sibaritas 8:
> 
> Veo que hay vales descuento, ¿de qué manera se pueden ir consiguiendo?
> 
> Saludos



Si no notas la diferencia me retiro a meditar el monte. Los puntos de fidelidad se consiguen con cada compra.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Aunque esto demuestra que una vez más estáis tratando de hacer todo lo posible por contentar a todo el mundo... lo cierto es que a priori tengo la sensación de que se trataría de una opción minoritaria que puede traer más sinsabores que alegrías.
> 
> Quienes se acercan hasta ahí a comprar el aceite ( creo recordar haber leído a algún forero por aquí ) ... esto no les cambia nada.
> 
> ...



Yo opino lo mismo, pero así si alguno cree que puede conseguir un precio mejor puede hacerlo. Ayer mismo me registré yo en packlink pro para empresas, se supone que es un buscador/comparador donde hay muchas empresas de transporte, pues puse varios envíos a varios sitios con las medidas y los pesos nuestros y no salían mejor de precio. Ninguno. Pero bueno.



Don Jose dijo:


> LLevo un par de años siguiendo este hilo, y tengo que agradecer lo que aquí se aprende sobre nuestro aceite de oliva, por el contenido y por la forma tan amena y sencilla con que lo expones, con esas pinceladas técnicas sobre tema que denotan un dominio absoluto sobre lo que haces.
> Me decidí a probar el producto, y efectivamente nada que ver con los aceites de marca a los que estamos acostumbrados, color, aroma, sabor, sencillamente excelente. El formato bag-in-box nunca lo había utilizado, pero resulta muy limpio, facil de manejar y almacenar, y si encima es óptimo para conservar las propiedades del aceite...que más se puede pedir.
> Un saludo y enhorabuena.



Hago lo que puedo. Gracias por confiar y por probar. El bag es un formato ideal para el aceite, lo digo siempre, si por mi fuera no envasaba en pet, pero el color que tiene es muy bonito y a la gente le gusta verlo, y yo tengo que servirlo.


----------



## Raullucu (29 Nov 2017)

Hola, Diego. Los de MRW se han presentado en casa sin haberme enviado primero el número de tracking y con la dirección incompleta, por si te llegan más quejas parecidas y quieres darles el toque. Por supuesto no estaba y vuelven mañana. Si quieres te doy más detalles del pedido por privado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Nov 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hola, Diego. Los de MRW se han presentado en casa sin haberme enviado primero el número de tracking y con la dirección incompleta, por si te llegan más quejas parecidas y quieres darles el toque. Por supuesto no estaba y vuelven mañana. Si quieres te doy más detalles del pedido por privado.



No pasa nada, si mañana vuelven y te lo entregan bien. Así les cuesta dos viajes y se van espabilando para la próxima. Cuando les pones que llamen antes no se qué entienden, la verdad.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (29 Nov 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> He estado hablando con mis hermanos sobre el tema del envío, y hemos pensado una cosa, la comento por aquí para saber qué os parece la idea. Hemos pensado que no sería muy difícil para nosotros que cada uno elija su transportista si así lo quiere, bien porque conozca más baratos o por lo que sea. Nosotros en la tienda además de incluir nuestros transportistas (con su precio añadido) pondríamos una opción que sería 'Yo envío mi transportista' o 'Recojo en tienda' o algo así, sin portes añadidos, preparamos el pedido una vez tramitado como siempre, pero en vez de enviarlo lo dejamos a la espera de que venga el transportista elegido.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?



Yo voy a menudo por la zona y me interesaría recoger en mano el pedido web para ahorrarme los portes.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Nov 2017)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Yo voy a menudo por la zona y me interesaría recoger en mano el pedido web para ahorrarme los portes.



Eso puedes hacerlo sin ningún problema. No tienes más que pasar por la envasadora, y si no hay nadie llamarnos a alguno de los hermanos a los teléfonos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Nov 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Pedido recibido.
> 
> En mi anterior pedido los bag-in-the-box llegaron con arrugas y golpes... en esta ocasión no ... aunque ya que se ha hablado ultimamente de empaquetado, hay que señalar que el buen estado se debe más a la providencia que al embalaje en sí mismo.
> 
> ...



Al paladar no suele haber diferencia entre el aceite sin filtrar y el filtrado (siendo como estos el mismo aceite) salvo si acaso un poco más de astringencia y una sensación bucal digamos un poco más áspera. Que haya pocas partículas es normal, si comparas ambos a la luz entonces sí que notarás diferencia. Piensa que está sin filtrar, pero desde que está en la envasadora desde hace 20 días está decantando, igual que se posan esas partículas en el fondo de la botella se posan en el fondo de nuestros depósitos, y nosotros para envasar sacamos el aceite por encima, para no envasar los turbios (que así llamamos a lo decantado).

En la etiqueta no es obligatorio poner si está o no filtrado, por eso usamos las mismas de dos litros normales, aunque es verdad que para la próxima no cuesta trabajo que lo ponga la impresora a la vez que pone el lote y la cosecha.


----------



## Raullucu (1 Dic 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No pasa nada, si mañana vuelven y te lo entregan bien. Así les cuesta dos viajes y se van espabilando para la próxima. Cuando les pones que llamen antes no se qué entienden, la verdad.



Pues todavía sigo sin el aceite, manda narices. El espabilao del repartidor no se presentó en todo el jueves, lo llamo y me dice que viene hoy viernes y tampoco aparece... me va a escuchar.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Dic 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pues todavía sigo sin el aceite, manda narices. El espabilao del repartidor no se presentó en todo el jueves, lo llamo y me dice que viene hoy viernes y tampoco aparece... me va a escuchar.



Tienes el número de seguimiento y el teléfono? Llámalo porque como no te lo entregue hoy mañana no creo que trabajen (aunque en algunos sitios sí), depende de cada franquicia.


----------



## SilviuOG (5 Dic 2017)

Pedido el viernes y recibido ayer...

Excelente!!!

He comprado un pack de botellitas para regalar a amigos, a ver si se animan. 

Yo uno, aunque la primera vez dudé por el sabor "nuevo" para mi que tenia tu aceite, comparando con lo que hay en el mercado...es mucho mejor en sabor.



Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Dic 2017)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Pedido el viernes y recibido ayer...
> 
> Excelente!!!
> 
> ...



Seguro que quedas bien con tus amigos con el regalo, y a mi me viene de escándalo porque el que lo prueba repite. Muchas gracias. El formato bag in box te gusta? lo ves práctico?


----------



## SilviuOG (6 Dic 2017)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Seguro que quedas bien con tus amigos con el regalo, y a mi me viene de escándalo porque el que lo prueba repite. Muchas gracias. El formato bag in box te gusta? lo ves práctico?



Por eso lo pedí.... Las cosas buenas hay que apoyarlas...ademas estoy seguro que quedo bien. El envase es muy elegante. 


El bag in box es perfecto...lo tengo en la despensa en una esquinita y tengo una botella de cristal al lado de la vitro...relleno la botella y la tengo a mano...
No gotea ni un gramo. Ademas, al principio pensaba que iba a quedar algo cuando se vacia la bolsa, pero nada, se vacia hasta la ultima gota.
Muy cómodo. 
Estoy muy contento.



Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Dic 2017)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Por eso lo pedí.... Las cosas buenas hay que apoyarlas...ademas estoy seguro que quedo bien. El envase es muy elegante.
> 
> 
> El bag in box es perfecto...lo tengo en la despensa en una esquinita y tengo una botella de cristal al lado de la vitro...relleno la botella y la tengo a mano...
> ...



Pues ya me contarás qué opinan tus amigos de nuestro Primeros días de cosecha. Con lo del vaciado del bag in box yo también tenía mis dudas, creía que iba a quedar más aceite, pero la verdad es que apenas queda nada, aunque también es cierto que no lo tiro yo así, le corto un pico con las tijeras y lo apuro al máximo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Dic 2017)

Afortunadamente llueve de nuevo, aunque sea poco, y esto, además de ser genial para el campo y para que algunos se eternicen duchándose y gasten más agua de la que serían capaces de beber en un mes, también sirve para que los agricultores tengamos algo de tiempo libre. Nuestras vacaciones no van por meses ni se eligen según se necesiten, son cuando dice el clima.

Hace ya unos días tuve unos comentarios acerca del filtrado y del sin filtrar, básicamente venían a decirme que no hay mucha diferencia de uno a otro. Claro, es normal, lo primero es que ambos vienen de los mismos olivos, y son elaborados igual salvo el último paso. Pero es que además esto me sirve para explicaros el proceso de filtrado más en profundidad.

Una vez que el aceite sale de la centrífuga vertical (la última máquina del proceso de molturado de la aceituna que lo que hace, como dice su nombre, es centrifugar el aceite a alta velocidad para separarlo del agua de vegetación y los restos de pulpa de aceituna) ya tenemos el aceite 'sin filtrar'. Bien, ya lo tenemos, pero esto no es uno o cero, no es blanco o negro. Una vez obtenido el aceite pasa a los depósitos de acero inoxidable, e inmediatamente empieza a decantar. El aceite flota sobre el agua, lo sabemos todos, entonces es salir de la centrífuga empiezan a caer hacia el fondo las partículas de aceituna y el agua que pesan más, claro, caen muy despacio, porque son minúsculos, habrán de pasar meses para que el aceite se 'filtre' sólo por decantación. Por eso lo filtramos, para acelerar el proceso y no dar tiempo a que el agua y la materia orgánica proveniente de la aceituna se deterioren, fermenten y estropeen el aceite virgen extra obtenido.

Igualmente, cuando filtramos, tampoco es blanco o negro, se puede filtrar más o menos. Aunque sea un poco burdo el ejemplo, todos habéis visto un colador de cocina, dependiendo de la luz que tenga su malla, impedirá el paso de unas partículas más grandes o pequeñas. Bien, en el caso del filtrado que hacemos al aove de Olivar de Plata, este varía según las placas de filtro que usemos, y en nuestro caso no solemos utilizar placas de abrillantado, que son las que más filtran, sino que dejamos el proceso de filtrado de forma menos agresiva.

Por tanto, dependiendo del tiempo de la decantación en el caso del aove sin filtrar o dependiendo del tipo de filtro usado en el aove filtrado tenemos distintos grados de filtrado. En nuestro caso concreto, como el sin filtrar está decantando desde que lo elaboramos, y el filtrado no lleva un filtrado muy fino, da como resultado que no haya demasiada diferencia, aunque la hay, cualquiera la ve a simple vista, y en el paladar también se nota si hacemos una cata detenida.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 20:01 ----------




Besucher dijo:


> Diego, ante todo agradecerte desde el anonimato la información que das respecto al aceite. Es todo un decálogo de buen experto. Gracias.
> 
> Respecto a las empresas de transporte, veo que no citas a Souto, no sé si porque no has consultado tarifas con ellos o porque es de las que se te ha olvidado de tantas que has mirado. Yo he trabajado con ellos algunos años y a mí el servicio que me han dado está por encima de la media incluyendo otras muchas que hacen logística internacional. También creo que el precio es bastante más ventajoso si tienes una cierta cantidad de envíos y no para cosas esporádicas (si los tienes como transportista principal muy probablemente tengas servicio/precio sin competencia).
> 
> ...



Lo primero es darte las gracias por la sugerencia, si te soy sincero busqué el teléfono de ellos rápidamente, resulta que además tienen un centro en la provincia de Jaén. Mi sorpresa fue monumental cuando me dijeron literalmente que no les interesaba, que ellos no trabajan con envíos del tipo que yo hago, que hablase con una empresa de mensajería que ellos trabajan palets completos y cosas así.
Fue decepcionante la verdad, pensaba que podrían ser una solución, conforme me lo habías pintado.


----------



## jdr1979 (5 Ene 2018)

He podido probar este aceite y es magnifico. En Jaén se producen muchos aceites de oliva virgen de altísima calidad, todos los años compro varias botellas de distintas marcas para probar variedad, y entre ellos probé olivar de plata, además de Bravoleum y Limerencia Aove. 

Me alegra que haya tanto interés por un producto del que somos n1 a nivel mundial.

Saludos.


----------



## Gnomo (5 Ene 2018)

Hola Diego, sobre qué precio puede costar el transporte de 4 garrafas de 2 litros a Barcelona? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Ene 2018)

Gnomo dijo:


> Hola Diego, sobre qué precio puede costar el transporte de 4 garrafas de 2 litros a Barcelona? Gracias de antemano.



Creo que 7'56 pero prueba en la tienda por si acaso me equivoco.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (20 Ene 2018)

Buenas tardes, Diego.

¿Vais a implementar en la web la opción de realizar un pedido y recogerlo en vuestras instalaciones?. Me interesa esta opción.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Ene 2018)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Buenas tardes, Diego.
> 
> ¿Vais a implementar en la web la opción de realizar un pedido y recogerlo en vuestras instalaciones?. Me interesa esta opción.
> 
> Saludos.



Para eso simplemente te pasas por casa y te lo llevas, no necesitas nada más. Si quieres factura propia nos dejas tus datos y te la hacemos, y si no pues se hace factura de contado y punto.

No necesitas nada en la web, y nos conocemos en persona, aunque normalmente los que están allí son mis padres pues la envasadora está debajo de su piso, en lo que antes era la cochera de los tractores que reformamos.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2018 at 13:50 ----------

Tengo una idea que me ronda la cabeza pero no sé si llevarla a cabo y tampoco se (y es lo que más me preocupa) si podría acarrearme consecuencias legales. El otro día estuve de compras en un supermercado muy conocido, por ahora lo dejamos así, y me TOCARON SOBERANAMENTE LOS COJONES dos cosas:

La primera es la moda de los envases verdes. Por alguna razón que no alcanzo a comprender las marcas 'punteras' de este país nuestro han considerado que los que les compran el aceite son gilipollas y han decidido decírselo a la cara. Una vez puesto de moda el aove verde que como bien sabéis no quiere decir que sea bueno, pues el color sólo es indicativo de la época de recogida, pero es cierto que recogiendo temprano se suele obtener mejor fruto y por ende mejor zumo. Bien, pues estos jetas han decidido que en vez de hacer aceite bueno lo que ellos hacen es colorear el envase. Es tan burdo que avergüenza. Es como cuando de críos en el coche de juguete que nos regalaban le ponían una pegatina a modo de salpicadero, y en ella el velocímetro marcaba 150 km/h y nos montábamos y pensábamos que eramos Ayrton Senna.

La segunda es que echando un vistazo a la zona 'gourmet' resulta que aparecen en aceites de 10, 12 y hasta 15 euros el medio litro, por lo menos el 80% de los que pude comprobar eran de la cosecha pasada. Digo de los que pude comprobar porque todavía hay muchos que no ponen de qué cosecha provienen. En algunos es fácil averiguarlo porque tienen como fecha de consumo preferente abril de este año, obviamente os he explicado y sabéis que en el aove se pueden poner hasta dos años, como es imposible que un aceite virgen extra de calidad se haga en abril, no pueden ser dos años, así que probablemente será año y medio, y será de octubre de 2016, porque también está claro que ningún fabricante va a hacer un aove de calidad este pasado octubre y le va a poner 6 meses de fecha de consumo preferente. 

¿Cómo es posible esto? ¿Cómo un supermercado tiene en sus estanterías aceites de incluso hace dos cosechas? ¿Cómo se pueden pedir 12 euros o más por un aceite de la cosecha pasada, o incluso de hace dos, que seguramente estará rancio? ¿Cómo una marca de supuesta alta gama no pone el dato de la cosecha?

Lo prometo, estaba indignado, estuve a punto de llenar el carrito de garrafas verdes y de botellas pero luego lo pensé más fríamente. Supongo que ponerlo en vídeo en youtube me podría acarrear más de un dolor de cabeza. Alguno tenéis conocimientos legales al respecto?


----------



## Besucher (21 Ene 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Para eso simplemente te pasas por casa y te lo llevas, no necesitas nada más. Si quieres factura propia nos dejas tus datos y te la hacemos, y si no pues se hace factura de contado y punto.
> 
> No necesitas nada en la web, y nos conocemos en persona, aunque normalmente los que están allí son mis padres pues la envasadora está debajo de su piso, en lo que antes era la cochera de los tractores que reformamos.
> 
> ...



Diego, no te comas el coco. En este país de gitanos casi todo funciona así.

Tú ocúpate de promocionar tu producto por aquí y por otros canales más o menos dignos que tengas. El boca a boca funciona cuando el producto es bueno, y para vosotros que sois pequeños quizá con sólo eso ya os vale para seguir adelante.

No te metas en jaleos ni te hagas mala sangre, porque a cualquiera que le digan que en ese supermercado lo hacen así, y tú lo haces asao, le dará la razón al grande, porque somos así.

Al consumidor medio le gusta que le engañen, y si lo hace alguien conocido (la gran superficie) y alguien le intenta abrir los ojos, encima se lo toma a mal.

Lo dicho, tú a seguir produciendo y luchando con la venta, y deja que engañen a quien se deja engañar con gusto.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Ene 2018)

Besucher dijo:


> Diego, no te comas el coco. En este país de gitanos casi todo funciona así.
> 
> Tú ocúpate de promocionar tu producto por aquí y por otros canales más o menos dignos que tengas. El boca a boca funciona cuando el producto es bueno, y para vosotros que sois pequeños quizá con sólo eso ya os vale para seguir adelante.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por lo ánimos, en realidad llevas razón, pero no deja de ser frustrante que hacer un trabajo bien hecho no tenga la recompensa adecuada, mientras una burda estafa como el plástico verde les sale rentable.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (23 Ene 2018)

Me gustaría comprar los bag in box, que solo se venden por internet y también querría canjear el código descuento.

Lo mejor sería que la web diese la opción de recogida en fábrica, aparte del envío por MRW, que aparece como única opción.

Ya me dices algo.

Saludos y enhorabuena por vuestro maravilloso producto.



Diego Almazán dijo:


> Para eso simplemente te pasas por casa y te lo llevas, no necesitas nada más. Si quieres factura propia nos dejas tus datos y te la hacemos, y si no pues se hace factura de contado y punto.
> 
> No necesitas nada en la web, y nos conocemos en persona, aunque normalmente los que están allí son mis padres pues la envasadora está debajo de su piso, en lo que antes era la cochera de los tractores que reformamos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Ene 2018)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Me gustaría comprar los bag in box, que solo se venden por internet y también querría canjear el código descuento.
> 
> Lo mejor sería que la web diese la opción de recogida en fábrica, aparte del envío por MRW, que aparece como única opción.
> 
> ...



Ten en cuenta que nosotros el 95% lo vendemos lejos, bien lejos, de Madrid para arriba casi todo, entonces lo que pides no tendría mucho sentido. Ahora lo que quieres lo podemos hacer sencillamente, sin ningún problema, cuando vayas a venir me avisas, yo miro lo que tengas acumulado en tus puntos de fidelidad y te lo descuento, sin más. Los bags in box los puedes comprar sin problemas en nuestra envasadora, como todos los formatos que aparecen en la tienda online. Un saludo.


----------



## masia (24 Ene 2018)

Diego, no te "de coraje" esto del super que cuentas, ya que en mi zona hay un refrán muy popular que dice: "Mientras haya borricos, siempre habrá gente que ira montada".
Por cierto, sólo he comprado una vez, y mi bag in box, cada vez pesa menos, por tanto, el mes que viene, tendras noticias mias.
Un saludo.


----------



## elpaco (31 Ene 2018)

por no leer el hilo de 100 paginas.
hay diferencias entre los aceites o son solo los envases?
cuanto cuesta un envio a la peninsula?
hay diferencia entre este aceite y el de Hojiblanca, dia, mecadona?
y respecto este Producto Black Lata 5 Litros - Productos - ZURANO, derivados del olivar


----------



## kikelon (1 Feb 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Muchas gracias por lo ánimos, en realidad llevas razón, pero no deja de ser frustrante que hacer un trabajo bien hecho no tenga la recompensa adecuada, mientras una burda estafa como el plástico verde les sale rentable.



Luego vendrán a decirte que a seis euros el litro de tu aceite les parece caro. La gente no es que no sepa lo que compra es que no saben ni lo que quieren.


----------



## Raullucu (6 Feb 2018)

Un artículo interesante sobre láseres, aceite y colorines:

El cambio de color de un láser verde al atravesar aceite de oliva virgen | Ciencia | La Ciencia de la Mula Francis


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Feb 2018)

Y qué hay de malo en el precio actual de 4€ el litro de virgen extra?...


----------



## Besucher (6 Feb 2018)

Pavement dijo:


> Y qué hay de malo en el precio actual de 4€ el litro de virgen extra?...



Malo nada, simplemente que la calidad que tienes en, por ejemplo, el que ofrece Diego no la tendrás en los de 4 € del supermercado donde lo compres, que no quiere decir que estos últimos sean malos, sino que la calidad no será la misma.

Además, para usar para freir, es una buena tontería usar el de Diego. Cada uno es para lo que es.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (6 Feb 2018)

Buenas tardes y gracias por toda la información que nos das Diego. 

Te quería consultar sobre la fecha que se recolecta la aceituna.

En la empresa de mi mujer se hace anualmente un pedido de AOVE para los trabajadores que lo deseen.Es una Empresa de venta de aceite también de la provincia de Jaen, precio similar al tuyo, de una calidad excelente también. 

Pues bien que a dia de hoy todavía no tiene a la venta el AOVE, o por lo menos no ha llegado. Nos dicen que tarda tanto porque todavía está en fase de producción.

Como es posible si tú ya lo tenías a la venta hace 3 o 4 meses?

Nos están engañando o dependiendo de la zona,o de la plantación, la aceituna se recoge antes o despues?


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Feb 2018)

elpaco dijo:


> por no leer el hilo de 100 paginas.
> hay diferencias entre los aceites o son solo los envases?
> cuanto cuesta un envio a la peninsula?
> hay diferencia entre este aceite y el de Hojiblanca, dia, mecadona?
> y respecto este Producto Black Lata 5 Litros - Productos - ZURANO, derivados del olivar



No es necesario leer el hilo entero obviamente, pero de verdad te vendría bien para aprender de aceite, a ti y a todos, no es una personalización. A parte tendrías que decirme qué aceites o qué envases, si te refieres a los míos, los formatos familiares son un aceite de gran calidad recogido en envero, y por eso se llama de una forma, mientras los envases de vidrio son de un aove todavía mejor recogido en verde, y tienen otra denominación. Si te refieres a los aceites en general, el hilo te vendrá bien.

Respecto a la diferencia del mío con los que citas de varios distribuidores, pues como la noche y el día más o menos, no tienen en común más que el nombre, por desgracia. Y el que me preguntas en concreto pues no he tenido la oportunidad de probarlo, pero seguro que es bueno, no tengo por qué dudarlo.

---------- Post added 08-feb-2018 at 19:59 ----------




eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Buenas tardes y gracias por toda la información que nos das Diego.
> 
> Te quería consultar sobre la fecha que se recolecta la aceituna.
> 
> ...



De nada por la información, lo hago con gusto, pienso que un consumidor bien informado apreciará mejor el producto que vendo, amén de que creo en los productores pequeños y los productos de calidad, y la forma de valorar una cosa es conocerla.

Cuando me preguntáis por engaños o estafas o cosas por el estilo me ponéis en un problema, si contesto que si parece que quiero vender el mío y si no parece que no me quiero mojar, ni enseñar tanto. Yo te doy mi punto de vista con humildad, y ya tu decides.

La maduración de la aceituna depende de muchos factores, entre ellos como bien apuntas la zona y la variedad, hay variedades más tempranas, como fratoio, variedades de maduración media como picual o tardías como hojiblanca. También depende de la zona, el olivo suele madurar su aceituna antes si tiene temperaturas altas. Madura antes en Sevilla que en Jaén (en general) porque puede darse el caso, y se da, que en una zona calurosa de Jaén madure antes que en una sierra de Sevilla. Eso es a grandes rasgos lo que ocurre.

Ahora vamos con la información que das, dices que es de Jaén, pero no dices la variedad, aunque podría afirmar a un 95% que es picual, porque aquí no se cultivan casi otras variedades. Para hacer un aove de alta calidad en Jaén este año, como se ha dado la campaña y sobre todo el verano, como fecha tope te doy el 20 de noviembre (nosotros hicimos nuestro Primeros días el 20 o 21 de octubre, y nuestro Olivar de Plata estaba terminado el 11 de noviembre) porque hay sierras y zonas frescas que maduran más tarde. Para hacer un buen virgen extra pon como máximo mediados de diciembre, más no.

Si está en fase de producción mal, muy mal, porque la aceituna ya está pasada en cualquier parte de la provincia, en las zonas frías helada y en las zonas altas en el suelo por los vientos y las nieves. Para un virgen extra de calidad la aceituna se moltura en cuanto es recogida, lo mejor que pasen horas, pero como máximo que se haga en las 24 horas siguientes a la recogida. Luego es verdad que han de pasar unos días para que se decante un poquito, una semana por ejemplo, y luego el proceso de filtrado y envasado, ponle otra semana para cantidades grandes, nosotros por ejemplo filtramos y envasamos en un mismo día, pero somos unos mindundis porque hacemos poca cantidad. Bien, con esos plazos y con las fechas que te he dicho antes, para un aceite decente hablamos como máximo de diciembre, si en febrero no lo han hecho todavía lo que has dicho de un precio como el mío y de una calidad excelente también, buff. Ahora, tengo que ser bien pensado, y creer que lo tienen elaborado desde hace dos meses pero no lo han puesto a la venta todavía porque no han podido, están liados o tienen otras cosas, no se. Yo de todas formas te tengo que recomendar que pruebes el mío, igual luego salgo mal parado y todo en la comparación, pero te lo digo.


----------



## miandohe (10 Feb 2018)

Mitos y leyendas sobre el aceite de oliva que seguro no conocías

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 HD mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eminentemente técnico (12 Feb 2018)

Menuda explicación Diego! Gracias.

Pues quiero pensar que tienen otros clientes mas importantes y nos dejan para los últimos, que saquen otros pedidos a la venta y después nos dan el precio a nosotros en función de lo que les queda, ten en cuenta que la empresa es grande y cada año les pedimos sobre 2000 litros, por eso creo también que nos hacen buen precio. Te doy mas detalles en privado.

A este paso voy a tener que probar el tuyo, que el virgen extra de hacendado da el pego pero no tiene nada que ver. Un saludo


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Feb 2018)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Menuda explicación Diego! Gracias.
> 
> Pues quiero pensar que tienen otros clientes mas importantes y nos dejan para los últimos, que saquen otros pedidos a la venta y después nos dan el precio a nosotros en función de lo que les queda, ten en cuenta que la empresa es grande y cada año les pedimos sobre 2000 litros, por eso creo también que nos hacen buen precio. Te doy mas detalles en privado.
> 
> A este paso voy a tener que probar el tuyo, que el virgen extra de hacendado da el pego pero no tiene nada que ver. Un saludo



De nada, para eso estamos. Es un buen pedido ese de dos mil litros si señor.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Feb 2018)

Arenita dijo:


> Hola Diego, acabo de probar tu aceite y me ha encantado, muy muy bueno.



Me alegro de que te haya gustado, podrías añadir algo más?, en qué formato por ejemplo o cual de ambos. Gracias por la confianza.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Feb 2018)

Voy a probar con otro porque el del invierno parece que no funciona, o igual el que no funciona soy yo.

[YOUTUBE]ZTAA6Vs0HDU[/YOUTUBE]

Este es de cómo aprovechamos todo del olivo, para enriquecer el suelo usamos sus propias ramas trituradas que se transforman con el tiempo y los microorganismos en materia orgánica.

Pues nada, no hay manera, lo siento. Os dejo la entrada al blog donde también está el vídeo.
Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Sostenibilidad en Olivar de Plata.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Mar 2018)

Suelo comprar un AOVE de Arbequina (17 Euros dos litros) que me encanta, para comerlo con tostadas. Pero esta vez el amargor final era muy superior al habitual. Les he llamado y muy amablemente se han ofrecido a sustituirlo. Han dicho que podría ser de un fondo de cuba. Me han pedido el número de lote y resulta que es de la cosecha de 2016. ¿Qué opináis? ¿Un año expuesto a la luz podria estropearlo, cual podría ser la causa?

Les he dicho que me interesa mucho que lo prueben y vean si tengo razón y cuál puede ser el motivo del mayor amargor.

Mientras tanto, estoy consumiendo de un AOVE de Carbonell Arbequina (oferta dos litros menos de 10 Euros) y está estupendo, el mejor Aceite que he probado nunca de supermercado, lo prefiero al de la queja. ¿Lo habéis probado?


----------



## josema82 (2 Mar 2018)

Hola Diego.

Intento hacer un pedido a Baleares, pero me sale "La selección de productos que ha elegido no puede ser entregada por el(los) transportista(s). Por favor rectifique su carrito." y no me deja seleccionar ningun transportista ¿sabes a que puede ser debido?

Gracias.


----------



## lewis (2 Mar 2018)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Suelo comprar un AOVE de Arbequina (17 Euros dos litros) que me encanta, para comerlo con tostadas. Pero esta vez el amargor final era muy superior al habitual. Les he llamado y muy amablemente se han ofrecido a sustituirlo. Han dicho que podría ser de un fondo de cuba. Me han pedido el número de lote y resulta que es de la cosecha de 2016. ¿Qué opináis? ¿Un año expuesto a la luz podria estropearlo, cual podría ser la causa?
> 
> Les he dicho que me interesa mucho que lo prueben y vean si tengo razón y cuál puede ser el motivo del mayor amargor.
> 
> Mientras tanto, estoy consumiendo de un AOVE de Carbonell Arbequina (oferta dos litros menos de 10 Euros) y está estupendo, el mejor Aceite que he probado nunca de supermercado, lo prefiero al de la queja. ¿Lo habéis probado?



A mí también me pasa con este aceite (olivar de plata) al final, es como si te abrasase la garganta, no sé si hay que tener cuidado y tomarlo de poco en poco, eso le frena un poco sus magníficas propiedades.


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Mar 2018)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Suelo comprar un AOVE de Arbequina (17 Euros dos litros) que me encanta, para comerlo con tostadas. Pero esta vez el amargor final era muy superior al habitual. Les he llamado y muy amablemente se han ofrecido a sustituirlo. Han dicho que podría ser de un fondo de cuba. Me han pedido el número de lote y resulta que es de la cosecha de 2016. ¿Qué opináis? ¿Un año expuesto a la luz podria estropearlo, cual podría ser la causa?
> 
> Les he dicho que me interesa mucho que lo prueben y vean si tengo razón y cuál puede ser el motivo del mayor amargor.
> 
> Mientras tanto, estoy consumiendo de un AOVE de Carbonell Arbequina (oferta dos litros menos de 10 Euros) y está estupendo, el mejor Aceite que he probado nunca de supermercado, lo prefiero al de la queja. ¿Lo habéis probado?



Es muy extraño lo que dices, porque arbequina no suele ser una variedad con un amargor excesivo, y encima tiene dos años con lo que estaría mucho más plano todavía, posiblemente rancio pero el amargo tras dos años, si es que tenía en su día, debería haber desaparecido. No al contrario.



josema82 dijo:


> Hola Diego.
> 
> Intento hacer un pedido a Baleares, pero me sale "La selección de productos que ha elegido no puede ser entregada por el(los) transportista(s). Por favor rectifique su carrito." y no me deja seleccionar ningun transportista ¿sabes a que puede ser debido?
> 
> Gracias.



Lo siento, ocurre porque es a Baleares, y ahí nos cambian los precios de los envíos cada poco, y nos ha pasado alguna vez que ponía un precio y lo ha comprado el cliente y cuando hemos ido a enviarlo a nosotros nos han cobrado mucho más. Dime, por aquí o por privado, la cantidad ( por saber el peso y las medidas) que quieres y la dirección o al menos el código postal, yo averiguo lo que costaría el envío y si te parece bien pues entonces formalizas el pedido.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (5 Mar 2018)

Gracias Diego por tu respuesta. Hablaré con los amigos e iré preparando el pedido. Saludos.


----------



## zorba (9 Mar 2018)

hace unas semanas me pasé por tu casa y me lleve 15 garrafas de 5 litros. Me atendio un señor mayor, supongo que tu padre, y me llamo la atencion lo limpio que tenia el cocheron
El aceite muy bueno, me gusta mucho el color que tiene y he repartido algunas garrafas entre familiares y está siendo un exito.
El año que viene repito con más cantidad, vas a tener que hacerme precio pues te lo estoyh distribuyendo
Por curiosidad, es ahi, donde compre el aceite donde procesas la aceituna?

Un saludo


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Mar 2018)

zorba dijo:


> hace unas semanas me pasé por tu casa y me lleve 15 garrafas de 5 litros. Me atendio un señor mayor, supongo que tu padre, y me llamo la atencion lo limpio que tenia el cocheron
> El aceite muy bueno, me gusta mucho el color que tiene y he repartido algunas garrafas entre familiares y está siendo un exito.
> El año que viene repito con más cantidad, vas a tener que hacerme precio pues te lo estoyh distribuyendo
> Por curiosidad, es ahi, donde compre el aceite donde procesas la aceituna?
> ...



Si, era mi padre. La envasadora está justo debajo de su casa, y como nosotros normalmente estamos en el campo, él suele atender a quienes vienen (que son muy pocos) pero sobre todo nos hace el favor de atender a los de MRW que vienen a recoger los pedidos.

La limpieza es lo que debe ser normal. Creo que esto lo hemos hablado otras veces por el hilo, pero aún así me gusta recordarlo. El aceite de oliva es un extraordinario absorbente de olores, es capaz de retener olores de todo tipo, por eso nos gusta tanto en cocina, por eso está tan rico el aceite de macerar hierbas aromáticas o el de freir alcachofas o almejas. Pero claro, eso también es contraproducente, yo tengo conocimiento (por el tema de los cursos de cata y las enseñanzas de profesores de estos) de partidas de aceite que han olido a diesel, porque la bodega se había limpiado con una limpiadora de motor a gasoil, o con olor a pintura porque habían pintado recientemente la bodega y ese olor, que en principio es a cuidado o a limpio, dentro de un alimento ya no es tan agradable. Por eso es muy importante la limpieza, pero usando siempre detergentes que no huelan.

Me alegro de que te haya gustado, y a tus familiares también. La aceituna se muele en la almazara, no es allí, lo que tu viste es nuestra envasadora. Ahí subimos nuestro aceite en una cisterna de acero inoxidable y lo guardamos en los depósitos que viste, y ya según pedidos pues lo vamos envasando. Lo que hacemos ahí es llenar los distintos formatos, etiquetarlos y meterlos en sus cajas. El filtrado es muy delicado y sí lo hacemos nosotros ahí.


----------



## josema82 (23 Mar 2018)

La verdad es que el aceite es espectacular, volvere a comprarte Diego, y muchas gracias por tu ayuda a la hora de mandar las cosas para Baleares.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Mar 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> La verdad es que el aceite es espectacular, volvere a comprarte Diego, y muchas gracias por tu ayuda a la hora de mandar las cosas para Baleares.



De nada @josema82 para eso estamos. Me alegro de que te haya gustado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Mar 2018)

[YOUTUBE]dzSY3mtS_Vw[/YOUTUBE]

Os he contado que trabajamos en producción integrada, y que eso implica por ejemplo que no usamos herbicidas de preemergencia, pero es difícil explicaros qué son. Por eso, como con la imagen es más fácil, he puesto el vídeo.

Todos los aceites son iguales? No - YouTube


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Abr 2018)

Quieren quitar el panel de cata como método de catalogar aceites.

JaÃ©n abandera la protecciÃ³n de la cata para defender el buen aceite

Es decir, que en vez de tener que pasar por laboratorio y por cata, un aceite pueda ser catalogado de virgen extra sin tener que catarlo. Simplemente por sus parámetro fisico-químicos.

Hemos hablado en este hilo varias veces sobre los análisis que pasa un aceite de oliva para catalogarlo. Son dos, el químico se hace en laboratorio, allí se analiza la acidez, los peróxidos, las ceras o los ésteres etílicos, bien, estos parámetros son números que se tienen o no se tienen, por ejemplo para un aceite virgen extra la acidez permitida máxima es 0,8% o los peróxidos 20, si estás por debajo eres virgen extra y si no pues no. Punto. Ahí no hay discusión pues estamos todos de acuerdo. ¿Dónde está el problema entonces? El problema está en que además del análisis químico un aceite virgen ha de pasar otro sensorial (panel test de cata), y en este caso un virgen extra es aquel aceite que en un panel de cata no tiene defectos y sí virtudes, atributos positivos, frutado, aromas. Para que un virgen extra sea tal debe tener ambas analíticas en orden.

Los grandes exportadores sobre todo aducen que el panel cata es un método que no es reconocido en todos los países y que al depender de personas tiene variabilidad, lo cual les acarrea problemas burocráticos y hasta económicos. Los pequeños que hacemos calidad no queremos bajo ningún concepto que se elimine, si ya es de por sí horroroso encontrarse día sí y día también aceites de oliva vírgenes extra que en realidad no lo son en las estanterías de los supermercados, imaginaos que encima se relajan los niveles. Los que hacemos VIRGEN EXTRA de verdad no queremos que se elimine la cata, porque con la cata eliminada un aceite defectuoso de olor o sabor podría poner en su etiqueta que es virgen extra simplemente por tener unos parámetros químicos, que todos sabemos que se pueden alterar en un laboratorio, que haría por supuesto de esta categoría que ya está de por sí muy deteriorada una auténtica porquería, porque ya ese aceite defectuoso pasado por laboratorio no es virgen nunca, pues el concepto virgen es precisamente el contrario, el que procede directamente del fruto sin intervención más que de la propia molienda. Y además puede tener defectos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Abr 2018)

Un compuesto del aceite de oliva elimina de manera potente células tumorales

Compuestos del aceite de oliva pueden ser capaces de atacar las células madre tumorales - Industria del aceite

Los oleósidos, una familia de fitoquímicos presentes en cantidades muy pequeñas en el aceite de oliva virgen extra, son capaces de eliminar de manera específica las células madre tumorales (CMT) en cultivos celulares y en tumores en animales de laboratorio. El estudio, que está liderado por el jefe del grupo de Metabolismo y Cáncer del Programa ProCURE del Instituto Catalán de Oncología (ICO)- Instituto de Investigación Biomédica de Girona (IDIBGI), Javier Menéndez, y que ha sido publicado en la revista científica ‘Carcinogenesis’


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Abr 2018)

Â¿Distinguimos de verdad el aceite caro del de marca blanca? - YouTube


Este tema nos puede servir para debatir y compara opiniones, es curioso esto y seguro que genera polémica.


----------



## bondiappcc (29 Abr 2018)

En el Mercadona (Valencia) venden una garrafa de 5 litros de aceite de oliva virgen extra por 18,45 euros.

¿Algún comentario?

Para ser de oliva virgen extra parece muy barato.

A ver si algún experto da el visto bueno y mañana compro un par.


----------



## Leunam (13 May 2018)

Buenas, acabo de hacer el segundo pedido, tres bag in box de nuevo.

Es el aceite que más me ha gustado de los que últimamente consumimos, incluyendo una almazara cercana (sur de Madrid) del jefe de mi mujer. 

No soy experto, no puedo argumentar con propiedad, pero a mí me encanta y creo que lo que se nota es la calidad.

Seguiremos comprando en el futuro.

Saludos


----------



## masia (13 May 2018)

Otro que sigue repitiendo y ya es un fijo en mi cocina.
Es como comprar el pan cada dia, el periódico, o el bar del vecindario, para que cambiar si ya me gusta lo que ofrece Diego??
Lo que pasa es que un "bag in box", dura un poco más, atendiendo que no toca el fuego, ya que lo uso para aliñar en crudo en mi comida.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 May 2018)

Este es el estado fenológico actual del olivar, como veis se aprecian ya los botones que darán lugar a las flores.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 May 2018)

Otro par de ellas.







A ver si este año lo hago bien y os voy mandando fotos a menudo para que veáis todo el proceso de floración, cuajado, engorde y maduración de la aceituna.


----------



## Mahlzeit (17 May 2018)

Tras un par de meses de estar disfrutando diariamente de tu aceite, en breve haré mi segundo pedido 3x "bag in box". El aceite nos ha encantado (sabor, color, textura) y forma parte de nuestra comida diaria. También me gusta mucho la gestión del pedido a través de la página web, así como el proceso de registro.


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 May 2018)

Hoy me he encontrado una curiosidad por ahí, navegando, y quería compartirla por aquí. Es que en la cocina del Titanic se cocinaba con aceite de oliva, según he leído hace unos años se recuperó en una expedición al mítico barco hundido, entre otras cosas unas cajas de aceite de oliva, también se conocían los menús que se sirvieron a bordo. No es que tenga mucha importancia, y tampoco está muy documentado, pero es cierto que la persona del blog es una eminencia en el mundo del aceite de oliva, si queréis saber más os dejo el enlace.

En el Titanic se cocinaba con Aceite de Oliva - JUAN VILAR CONSULTOR ESTRATEGICO


----------



## Don Jose (22 May 2018)

*Paseo en tractor*

Genial, ese paseo que nos has dado en el tractor por medio del olivar, oyendo las explicaciones, con tu lenguaje preciso y al mismo tiempo entendible y claro. Por mi parte sigo apurando el box, viendo esos olivos se valora aún más el producto, que ya de por sí tiene una cualidades de primerísima categoría.
Un saludo.




Diego Almazán dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]dzSY3mtS_Vw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Os he contado que trabajamos en producción integrada, y que eso implica por ejemplo que no usamos herbicidas de preemergencia, pero es difícil explicaros qué son. Por eso, como con la imagen es más fácil, he puesto el vídeo.
> 
> Todos los aceites son iguales? No - YouTube


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 May 2018)

Como os dije anteriormente, quiero poner en imágenes el proceso de floración, cuajado y engorde del fruto, así que os dejo hoy estas tres fotos del inicio de la floración, ya están empezando a abrir las flores, aunque podéis ver que todavía no están todas abiertas. Es mala época para los alérgicos, pobres.
Para nosotros es una época muy importante, la floración es uno de los momentos delicados, no quiere frío, ni calor, ni lluvia, y además la fecha es importante porque marca luego la fecha óptima de recolección.


----------



## yniks (3 Jun 2018)

Buenas, queria comentarte a ti que eres experto en aceite de oliva. A ver si me puedes echar una mano, voy al grano. Tengo un tio que tiene una pequeña-mediana empresa de aceite de oliva, es decir, la produce. Yo que estudio ade en la universidad sé mas o menos como funciona el tema de exportar(envíos y demas).
Mi intencion es ayudarle a vender mas y mejor su producto y me gustaria saber si puedo vender a granel o envasado a otro pais yo que no pertenezco a la empresa(por mi cuenta) y sobre cuánto tendria que vender el producto, es decir, a cuantos €/kilo.
Si tienes experiencia, a ver si puedes echarme una mano que el pobre casi casi llega a final de mes y yo creo que si pudiese vender su aceite fuera podria ayudarle.

Un saludo de antemano.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Jun 2018)

Serna dijo:


> Buenas, queria comentarte a ti que eres experto en aceite de oliva. A ver si me puedes echar una mano, voy al grano. Tengo un tio que tiene una pequeña-mediana empresa de aceite de oliva, es decir, la produce. Yo que estudio ade en la universidad sé mas o menos como funciona el tema de exportar(envíos y demas).
> Mi intencion es ayudarle a vender mas y mejor su producto y me gustaria saber si puedo vender a granel o envasado a otro pais yo que no pertenezco a la empresa(por mi cuenta) y sobre cuánto tendria que vender el producto, es decir, a cuantos €/kilo.
> Si tienes experiencia, a ver si puedes echarme una mano que el pobre casi casi llega a final de mes y yo creo que si pudiese vender su aceite fuera podria ayudarle.
> 
> Un saludo de antemano.



Todo se puede hacer en esta vida, y por supuesto lo que comentas también. Pero para nada soy experto, y por supuesto mucho menos en exportación. Si que tengo mucha experiencia en el cultivo del olivo y la elaboración de aceites de calidad, pero el resto me coge un poco lejano. Yo, como has visto por aquí, aposté en su día por vender directamente a los consumidores finales, dar la cara y todas las explicaciones posibles, es una forma, hay muchas.
Obviamente para vender grandes cantidades pues necesitas marketing, vender en supermercados, cada uno opta por su opción. Mis hermanos y yo en su día preferimos hacer un aceite de mucha calidad y ponerlo a un precio razonable evitando el sobrecoste de la intermediación, pero eso tiene la contrapartida de que llegas a muy poca gente porque la inmensa mayoría compra en los grandes supermercados.

Vosotros estudiad vuestro caso, y así lo orientáis, a mi me cuentas poco. No se si tu tío es productor (olivarero) o bien lo que es es industrial que decimos nosotros, es decir, tiene almazara. No se cómo lo vende hasta ahora, en fin. Suerte.


----------



## DonCrisis (4 Jun 2018)

Muy buen hilo. He llegado de casualidad a él y viendo los comentarios tan positivos de tu aceite me voy a animar a comprarte unos litrillos a ver qué tal.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Jun 2018)

Me gusta el aceite de Lérida pero no quiero darle dinero a los indepes.
¿Cuál es el aceite español que más se le parece?
Es característicamente suave.


----------



## jordi688 (4 Jun 2018)

Hola!

No he probado el de lérida pero yo hace tiempo me acostumbré a comprar este Aceite de oliva virgen extra en garrafa de 5 litros. Aceitunas López - Aceitunas López no se si ya es por la costumbre o porqué realmente es rico porqué no tengo los suficientes conocimientos como para valorarlo.

Pero relacionado con su sabor suave, los arbequina son los que más fama tienen, este tipo debería de agradarte


----------



## zulu (5 Jun 2018)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Muy buen hilo. He llegado de casualidad a él y viendo los comentarios tan positivos de tu aceite me voy a animar a comprarte unos litrillos a ver qué tal.



Por circunstancias que no vienen al caso llevo tiempo sin comprarlo, pero ya te digo que no te vas a arrepentir

Lo que mejor te sale, por los portes, es las tres garrafas de 5 litros (o los box)


----------



## josema82 (5 Jun 2018)

Un pregunta, ¿un box de 3l cuanto tiempo es recomendado guardarlo una vez abierto? lo digo porque somos 2 en casa y me puede durar 2 años facil.....

He de decir que solo lo usamos para comerlo con pan o aliñar, me parece sacrilegio usarlo para cocinar.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Jun 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Un pregunta, ¿un box de 3l cuanto tiempo es recomendado guardarlo una vez abierto? lo digo porque somos 2 en casa y me puede durar 2 años facil.....
> 
> He de decir que solo lo usamos para comerlo con pan o aliñar, me parece sacrilegio usarlo para cocinar.



Bueno, no te pasa nada por usarlo para cocinar, de hecho es lo más normal usarlo, cocinar no es sólo freir, y se puede usar desde para un carpacio hasta para unas lentejas, mejora una merluza al horno o una simple tortilla. Te digo todo esto porque el bag in box es de 5 litros, así que te durará más todavía.

En serio, el bag tiene la virtud de que conserva muy bien el producto, porque evita precisamente lo que tú comentas, el *una vez abierto* no existe, ya que impide la entrada de aire y de luz, así que si te dura tiempo es la mejor opción. El aceite no caduca, tiene fecha de consumo preferente, por tanto no te va a sentar mal si pasa mucho tiempo incluso después de dicha fecha, pero tampoco se conserva intacto, pierde propiedades, aromas y sabor, se va quedando plano de ambos, pero en dos años lo has consumido, no te preocupes, unas ves que lo pruebas lo usarás para más cosas, ya verás.


----------



## tigrecito (5 Jun 2018)

Link para comprarlo? No había visto el hilo hasta ahora..
Gracias

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zulu (6 Jun 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Link para comprarlo? No había visto el hilo hasta ahora..
> Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Olivar de plata


----------



## nominefi (6 Jun 2018)

ahora que veo el hilo, compré un par de garrafas para mi suegro y otra para mi, yo no la probé pero mi suegro está encantao, le ha gustado mucho.


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Jun 2018)

nominefi dijo:


> ahora que veo el hilo, compré un par de garrafas para mi suegro y otra para mi, yo no la probé pero mi suegro está encantao, le ha gustado mucho.



Por qué no lo probaste? Qué pena no?


----------



## nominefi (8 Jun 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Por qué no lo probaste? Qué pena no?



no la probé todavia.Me quedaba un poco de la garrafa anterior y ahora cuando la acabe empezaré la tuya.


----------



## SilviuOG (9 Jun 2018)

Ya por la tercera entrega...
Excelente!!!


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Jun 2018)

nominefi dijo:


> no la probé todavia.Me quedaba un poco de la garrafa anterior y ahora cuando la acabe empezaré la tuya.



Cuando lo pruebes me cuentas qué te ha parecido.


----------



## ramiro (10 Jun 2018)

Pues mira, nada más entrar he pensado que para ser un publireportaje no te habían dado demasiado pa'pelo, pero chico, estás dándolo todo, de cara, y eso está bien.
Suerte y te probaremos.

P.D.: por cierto, no he sido capaz de encontrar el código de descuento para usuarios de burbuja.info.........estoy torpe... es descuento en el precio final o lo canjeis por bitcoins? Calopez se lleva lo suyo? Podrías hacer una tirada limitada con mi logo?.......el cabezón de Jaén.... ienso:ienso:
Me devoran los anhelos.....


----------



## fff (10 Jun 2018)

Una pregunta, ayer curioseando por el mercadona vi que vendian el aceite de oliva virgen y el virgen extra con solo 10 cts de diferencia en la botella de litro.
Me quedé un poco pensando... que sentido tiene hacer dos productos cuya diferencia solo son 10cts?
Desde hace ya tiempo he evitado los supermercados y basicamente me muevo entre vosotros y una cooperativa local, porque no puedo dejar de pensar que sigue habiendo trampa en los aceites virgen extra 'de super' que costaban si no recuerdo mal a 4.10 el litro.

Y voy y me topo con este articulo

Aceites: La caída de precios del aceite resucita el fantasma del fraude del deodorato


----------



## montella (10 Jun 2018)

Algo pasa con el AOVE ayer en Carrefour muchas marcas locales a 3,2 euros litro cuando normalmente no baja de 4 euros.


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Jun 2018)

ramiro dijo:


> Pues mira, nada más entrar he pensado que para ser un publireportaje no te habían dado demasiado pa'pelo, pero chico, estás dándolo todo, de cara, y eso está bien.
> Suerte y te probaremos.
> 
> P.D.: por cierto, no he sido capaz de encontrar el código de descuento para usuarios de burbuja.info.........estoy torpe... es descuento en el precio final o lo canjeis por bitcoins? Calopez se lleva lo suyo? Podrías hacer una tirada limitada con mi logo?.......el cabezón de Jaén.... ienso:ienso:
> Me devoran los anhelos.....



En eso consiste la idea, en dar la cara, así creo que cuando se hace algo bueno, como es nuestro caso, es más fácil que la gente lo valore. Y si pruebas luego nos cuentas.

Respecto a los códigos, no hay, tenemos unos puntos de fidelidad para futuras compras, el bitcoin básicamente no me explico cómo funciona, si es que lo hace, Calopez no sé quién es, y lo de la tirada sería imposible, nosotros cultivamos nuestros olivos, y sólo envasamos nuestro aove. Lo siento.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2018 at 22:10 ----------




fff dijo:


> Una pregunta, ayer curioseando por el mercadona vi que vendian el aceite de oliva virgen y el virgen extra con solo 10 cts de diferencia en la botella de litro.
> Me quedé un poco pensando... que sentido tiene hacer dos productos cuya diferencia solo son 10cts?
> Desde hace ya tiempo he evitado los supermercados y basicamente me muevo entre vosotros y una cooperativa local, porque no puedo dejar de pensar que sigue habiendo trampa en los aceites virgen extra 'de super' que costaban si no recuerdo mal a 4.10 el litro.
> 
> ...




Yo tampoco me explico esa diferencia, bueno, si que me la explico pero no comprendo por qué se permite. Los virgen extra de supermercado, cuando lo son, lo son por muy poco, y como no hay diferencia entre ellos, tampoco la hay mucho de precio. Por desgracia, si calibráramos las categorías de aceite virgen en una escala de notas por ejemplo, el lampante sería muy deficiente (lo sé, soy de EGB), el virgen sería suspenso, y el extra sería todo lo demás, así que si un virgen es 4,8 y un extra 5,2 no puede haber mucha diferencia de precios. Por desgracia para los que hacemos aceites de calidad, un 5,2 y un 9,7 tienen el mismo nombre.
Tampoco ayuda demasiado la obsesión que hay porque los alimentos sean baratos, y las cosas inservibles o inútiles caras.

El artículo sobre los desodorizados está muy bien, aunque es un poco sensacionalista, por ejemplo habla de catadores individuales cuando eso no es así, es un panel de cata al completo el que cataloga un aceite, no un catador. Es como cuando a drede se dice que tal futbolista ganó el partido haciendo de menos al resto.
No se debe manchar a todo un sector por una mala praxis de algunos, como no se debe catalogar a toda una región por el mal comportamiento de unos pocos. Sí que es cierto que se aprovechan del desconocimiento general de este alimento.


----------



## fff (14 Jun 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Por desgracia, si calibráramos las categorías de aceite virgen en una escala de notas por ejemplo, el lampante sería muy deficiente (lo sé, soy de EGB), el virgen sería suspenso, y el extra sería todo lo demás, así que si un virgen es 4,8 y un extra 5,2 no puede haber mucha diferencia de precios. Por desgracia para los que hacemos aceites de calidad, un 5,2 y un 9,7 tienen el mismo nombre.



GRacias por la explicacion, mas claro imposible.


----------



## jam14 (16 Jun 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> En eso consiste la idea, en dar la cara, así creo que cuando se hace algo bueno, como es nuestro caso, es más fácil que la gente lo valore. Y si pruebas luego nos cuentas.
> 
> Respecto a los códigos, no hay, tenemos unos puntos de fidelidad para futuras compras, el bitcoin básicamente no me explico cómo funciona, si es que lo hace, Calopez no sé quién es, y lo de la tirada sería imposible, nosotros cultivamos nuestros olivos, y sólo envasamos nuestro aove. Lo siento.
> 
> ...



Hace ya unas décadas, un viejo amigo, dueño de varios olivares, zanjó una discusión sobre la calidad del AOVE con un rotundo axioma:

"El buen aceite de oliva, debe de saber y oler a aceituna... Todo lo demás es vender la burra"

Qué opinas de ello, Diego?...


----------



## nominefi (16 Jun 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> Hace ya unas décadas, un viejo amigo, dueño de varios olivares, zanjó una discusión sobre la calidad del AOVE con un rotundo axioma:
> 
> "El buen aceite de oliva, debe de saber y oler a aceituna... Todo lo demás es vender la burra"
> 
> Qué opinas de ello, Diego?...



Diego no se lo que opinará, a mi suegro le llamó la atención que sabía a aceituna y el normalmente suele comprar aceite buena para consumir en crudo


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Jun 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> Hace ya unas décadas, un viejo amigo, dueño de varios olivares, zanjó una discusión sobre la calidad del AOVE con un rotundo axioma:
> 
> "El buen aceite de oliva, debe de saber y oler a aceituna... Todo lo demás es vender la burra"
> 
> Qué opinas de ello, Diego?...



Es tan simple que parece absurdo, pero es que la mayoría no sabe como sabe o huele la aceituna fresca. Como cualquier zumo natural debe saber a la fruta de la que procede, pero cualquiera tiene naranjas en casa para comparar un zumo envasado con uno hecho con un exprimidor en casa, y así sacar conclusiones. Lo mismo se puede decir de la mayoría del resto de zumos.
Lo que ocurre es que la aceituna que está disponible para cualquier persona es aceituna *aderezada*, ya sea tratada con sosa o con agua sal, o con hierbas aromáticas, etc.. Así la mayoría de la gente no conoce como huele una aceituna fresca recién molturada y por tanto es más difícil que conozcan lo bueno.



nominefi dijo:


> Diego no se lo que opinará, a mi suegro le llamó la atención que sabía a aceituna y el normalmente suele comprar aceite buena para consumir en crudo



Te refieres al mío? O a qué marca? El caso es que tu suegro supongo que tendrá cierta relación con el campo o el olivar, me equivoco?


----------



## nominefi (19 Jun 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Te refieres al mío? O a qué marca? El caso es que tu suegro supongo que tendrá cierta relación con el campo o el olivar, me equivoco?



el que le llamó la atención por el sabor a aceituna es el tuyo


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Jun 2018)

nominefi dijo:


> el que le llamó la atención por el sabor a aceituna es el tuyo



Me alegra un montón oírlo.


----------



## Pilar Rubio (20 Jun 2018)

Buena información. soy fanática al aceite de oliva y voy a tener en cuenta esta publicación.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Jun 2018)

Pilar Rubio dijo:


> Buena información. soy fanática al aceite de oliva y voy a tener en cuenta esta publicación.



Muchas gracias Pilar, si haces el pedido y te gusta ten en cuenta esto, si eres tan amable una foto en tus redes sociales con Ramos cuando vuelva del mundial, desayunando con nuestro aove nos vendría genial. 



Un saludo.


----------



## bertie (21 Jun 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Muchas gracias Pilar, si haces el pedido y te gusta ten en cuenta esto, si eres tan amable una foto en tus redes sociales con Ramos cuando vuelva del mundial, desayunando con nuestro aove nos vendría genial.
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo.



Jajajajaja, que bueno, jajajajajaja::


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Jun 2018)

Os comenté que iba a intentar que vieseis todo el proceso desde la floración hasta el momento de recolección por fotos, bien, pues ahora mismo está así la aceituna en el campo, ya podéis observar con facilidad las aceitunas que están engordando, que van bien digamos, y que si todo sale bien llegarán a ser parte de la nueva cosecha. También podéis ver en las fotos tanto las flores secas que no han fructificado, como aceitunas muy pequeñas (como cabezas de alfiler) que aún estando verdes es muy probable que el árbol no sea capaz de llevarlas adelante.


----------



## masia (24 Jun 2018)

Marchando para mañana otro pedido de 5 litros de este "zumo de aceituna".
Tomad nota, aquí un "catalufo" comprando a un artesano andaluz.
También hay buen zumo de arbequina cerca de mi aldea.
Diego, no te olvides de hacerme el 50% de dto. "habitual" por colgar este mensaje, jajajajajajajaja.


----------



## zulu (5 Jul 2018)

Después de bastante tiempo anoche pedí tres bag in box, y he observado cambios en la web que me han gustado mucho, sobre todo que te vaya dando sobre la marcha los gastos de envío, no como antes, que los daba ya cuando dabas a realizar pedido. Y ya se puede pagar directamente con tarjeta.

Con los puntos de fidelidad me ahorré también una pasta.

Ya solo falta que llegue con la rapidez acostumbrada y de la calidad de siempre ;-)

Enhorabuena, Diego


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Jul 2018)

zulu dijo:


> Después de bastante tiempo anoche pedí tres bag in box, y he observado cambios en la web que me han gustado mucho, sobre todo que te vaya dando sobre la marcha los gastos de envío, no como antes, que los daba ya cuando dabas a realizar pedido. Y ya se puede pagar directamente con tarjeta.
> 
> Con los puntos de fidelidad me ahorré también una pasta.
> 
> ...




Si eres quien creo que eres, las gracias te las tengo que dar yo a ti, porque llevas confiando en nosotros desde el principio, 14 pedidos creo que tienes ya. Los cambios es normal, vamos adecuando poco a poco y en la medida de nuestras posibilidades la web y los productos a lo que nos vais sugiriendo.

La rapidez y calidad espero que la de siempre, como sabes es un producto de cosecha que cambia año a año, pero creo que independientemente de la variabilidad de un producto natural, vamos aprendiendo y mejorando cada nueva añada.


----------



## zulu (6 Jul 2018)

Pues ha llegado esta mañana, así que rapidez... un 10
El resto, de momento lo imagino, cuando lo pruebe ya será confirmado


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Jul 2018)

zulu dijo:


> Pues ha llegado esta mañana, así que rapidez... un 10
> El resto, de momento lo imagino, cuando lo pruebe ya será confirmado



Vale, ya nos cuentas.

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Iberoleum 2018

Hoy quiero compartir con vosotros la entrada al blog nueva que hemos hecho en nuestra web, en ella hablamos de nuestra participación en la guía Iberoleum, hemos obtenido una puntuación de 88,4 puntos sobre 100.







Estamos muy orgullosos de la posición y la puntuación, en la entrada os explico todo sobre la guía, y también las diferencias de esta con la multitud de premios que hay por ahí, muchos de dudosa calidad.


----------



## jotabe (9 Jul 2018)

Felicidades. 
Es agradable saber que recogéis recompensas por vuestro trabajo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Jul 2018)

En el mensaje anterior puse el enlace al blog explicando lo de la guía y nuestra puntuación. Ya se que no es mejor así, sino que es preferible comentarlo aquí directamente, pero estuve haciendo la entrada toda la tarde y ya no tenía tiempo.

Bien, de lo que ahí pongo, creo que lo más reseñable es que para nosotros es muy bueno la labor de este tipo de guía porque catalogan los aceites gourmet o de alta gama por puntos. Normalmente la clasificación que hace quien no tiene conocimientos de este tipo de aceites es por precio, a más precio debe ser mejor, y tiene su lógica. Nuestro problema ahí es que en su día decidimos vender directamente al consumidor final, sin intermediarios, entonces no aplicamos ningún tipo de sobrecoste en comisiones. Lo normal (hay casos en que es mayor) es que haya un incremento de en torno a un 30% para que sirva de beneficio al intermediario, y este además exige que el precio en tu tienda online sea el mismo. Es decir, si nosotros vendemos una botella de Primeros días a 8 euros a cualquiera, ellos además de querer que se la pongas más barata por comprar cantidad, quieren que en tu tienda online aparezca con ese 30% más para que no les hagas competencia. Por eso no vendemos a tiendas salvo las pocas que asumen que ese es su precio y luego ellos ponen su margen. Eso da como resultado, como pongo en el blog, que la mayoría de los aceites que están ahí nos superan en precio en como mínimo tres euros, y la guía nos sirve para afirmar que no son mejores por tener un precio superior.
La otra parte importante es que es una clasificación seria, como explico recogen ellos las muestras, las catan gente independiente y cualificada, con un método recto. En el mundo del aceite han proliferado los premios, quienes hacen aceites de este tipo quieren tener multitud de medallas en sus etiquetas, y para ello hay quien recoge el guante y dada la demanda, crea un premio. Como además en este país odiamos lo nuestro y sobrevaloramos todo lo que viene de fuera, pues nos encontramos que la gente ve una botella con un premio de Melbourne o Moscú y flipa (y el fabricante más). Así resulta que un tío que no tiene nada mejor que hacer se fabrica una medallita y una web y se inventa el OIA (olive oil internacional award) of 'donde sea' y pone que le envíes las muestras a tal dirección de correo y 500 loros de inscripción y allá que vamos todos. Luego reparte medallitas a casco porro y todos ganan, el tipo 500 euros sin hacer nada, el productor una medalla más en su etiqueta para vacilar, y el consumidor se lleva a casa un aceite 'premiado' aunque no sepa por quien.


----------



## toroloco (11 Jul 2018)

Dentro de un par de meses ya te estoy pidiendo unas cajitas mas para pasar el año de ese aceitazo que vendes.

Saludos


----------



## Kevinjesus (11 Jul 2018)

Enhorabuena por la clasificación obtenida. No he probado ninguno de los otros, pero vuestro aceite es muy bueno.


----------



## zulu (11 Jul 2018)

toroloco dijo:


> Dentro de un par de meses ya te estoy pidiendo unas cajitas mas para pasar el año de ese aceitazo que vendes.
> 
> Saludos



Pues consulta existencias, que a final de temporada alguna vez me ha pasado de estar con el ultimo culin de aceite, esperando la nueva cosecha y sin stock.

Si me dices que tengo que coger ahora aceite del lineal del super me da un yuyu


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Jul 2018)

toroloco dijo:


> Dentro de un par de meses ya te estoy pidiendo unas cajitas mas para pasar el año de ese aceitazo que vendes.
> 
> Saludos



Vale, cuando quieras.



Kevinjesus dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la clasificación obtenida. No he probado ninguno de los otros, pero vuestro aceite es muy bueno.



Muchas gracias.



zulu dijo:


> Pues consulta existencias, que a final de temporada alguna vez me ha pasado de estar con el ultimo culin de aceite, esperando la nueva cosecha y sin stock.
> 
> Si me dices que tengo que coger ahora aceite del lineal del super me da un yuyu



En principio debe llegar a enlazar con la campaña siguiente sin problemas, porque cada año hacemos un poquito más que el anterior. Es verdad que ha habido años en los que a mediados de septiembre ya no teníamos y habéis tenido que esperar un mes o así, tiene su explicación. La primera sería que no siempre podemos hacer todo el que queremos (con la calidad que nos exigimos), si se tratara de hacerlo de cualquier forma entonces no habría problema. Por otro lado os hemos explicado que lo mejor es el aove de la cosecha, aunque no se estropea pronto, es mejor el fresco, y como ya lo sabéis pues cuando llega la nueva cosecha ya no queréis el anterior, ni aunque lo rebajemos, es normal, es lo malo de enseñar, que la gente aprende. 

Pero vamos, que no creo que haya problema de abastecimiento este año. Ojalá se vendiese todo justo antes de comenzar la siguiente recolección, pero eso sería hilar muy fino.


----------



## masia (13 Jul 2018)

Diego, me uno a la FELICITACIÓN Y RECONOCIMIENTO que te han brindado, fruto de tu buena labor.
A seguir......


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Jul 2018)

Si os parece comentamos algo sobre la conservación del aove.

Si bien el aceite de oliva es un zumo natural, que sin embargo, como consecuencia de su diferente composición respecto al resto de zumos, se comporta distinto a estos, pero no recibe los mismos cuidados a la hora de su conservación y eso es perjudicial, porque no deja de ser un alimento igual. Como bien sabéis a lo largo del hilo, no todos los aceites son iguales, y por tanto habría que hacer diferenciaciones. La primera es si es virgen extra o aceite de oliva a secas. Los principales responsables de la capacidad de conservación del aceite de oliva son los polifenoles, como la vitamina E, por tanto, un virgen extra se conserva mucho mejor que un oliva a secas (ya sabéis que en el aceite de oliva a secas, el ochenta o noventa por ciento sufre un proceso de refinado, en el que los polifenoles se pierden). Otro factor importante es la variedad, variedades con alto contenido en ácido oleico se conservan mejor que otras con bajo, por ejemplo un picual virgen extra es capaz de conservarse el doble de tiempo que un arbequino. Así que si os parece nos centramos en el aove, que es el que aquí nos interesa.

Principalmente debéis tener cuidado con la temperatura, como cualquier alimento el aove también se conserva mejor a baja temperatura, no es operativo meter nuestro aceite en la nevera pues luego no saldría del envase cuando quisiéramos utilizarlo, pero en la medida en la que podáis es conveniente bajar su temperatura de conservación. Sin miedo a que se hiele, os explico todo aquí, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Mitos y verdades sobre la congelación del aceite.


Tampoco se lleva bien con la luz, que lo degrada rápidamente, así que si es posible mantenedlo lejos de la luz, y huid por favor de los aceites de supermercado bajo los focos que hayan tomado tonos pálidos o anaranjados, están rancios ya. Nosotros tenemos este envase precisamente para evitar la luz, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Bag in box para aceite?

Y por último, tapadlo por favor, no se lleva bien con el aire. Por dos motivos fundamentales, tapadlo, el primero es evitar el trasiego de oxígeno por el envase, pues el oxígeno acelera su oxidación y lo estropea. El segundo es que el aceite es un excelente absorbente de olores y es capaz de retener olores de lo que estéis cocinando en vuestra cocina hoy, y hacer que el próximo plato sepa como el anterior. Seguid los consejos por favor, que de verdad se nota.


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Ago 2018)

Vengo a comentaros un pequeño detalle que hemos decidido tener con el foro. Tenemos en nuestra web una pestaña de promoción de verano, para los packs con nuestros dos aceites, el temprano Primeros días de cosecha y Olivar de Plata. Bien, consiste en un pequeño descuento en nuestros packs de ambos aceites, para promocionar que se prueben ambos. Metiendo la palabra LOTE en la compra, en la zona de códigos de promociones hace un pequeño descuento, bien, pues si metéis FBURBUJA en vez de lote, el descuento es mayor.

Un saludo y muchas gracias a todos por la confianza.

Edito para explicarlo mejor. Tenemos unos packs en la tienda que de 15 litros (3 garrafas de 5 litros) de Olivar de Plata más dos botellas del Primeros días de cosecha (de cuarto o de medio litro) y otro que es de 6 litros (3 botellas de 2 litros) más 4 botellitas pequeñas del aove gourmet. Bien, eso lo hicimos para que en el mismo envío el que quisiera pudiera probar ambos aceites que hacemos. Ahora lo hemos promocionado un poco por el verano, ya sabéis, las ensaladas, los gazpachos fresquitos y demás, y pensamos que ya que en el foro nos iba genial, pues hacer esa promoción mejor para los foreros.


----------



## jotabe (28 Ago 2018)

Bueeeeeno...ya me funciona vuestra web y he realizado mi primer pedido.

Esta mañana era imposible, total que llamé por teléfono al móvil que tenéis puesto y me atendió amablemente Diego desde el mismo olivar.

Ahora toca esperar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Ago 2018)

jotabe dijo:


> Bueeeeeno...ya me funciona vuestra web y he realizado mi primer pedido.
> 
> Esta mañana era imposible, total que llamé por teléfono al móvil que tenéis puesto y me atendió amablemente Diego desde el mismo olivar.
> 
> ...



No vas a esperar mucho, seguramente mañana lo tengas allí. Tenía pensado mandarte un wasap para decirte que ya funcionaba, pero al ver esto, mejor aún.

Gracias por confiar en nosotros, y espero que te guste.


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2018)

!!Buenooooooooooo!!
Este aceite en "cajacartón" con grifo, ya lo he "colocado" a mis 2 hermanos y han flipado en colores.
Me parece Diego, que de la cosecha de este año, no te va a quedar un "fondo de armario" o sea que igual te quedas con "todo el pescado vendido".
Espero que así sea, fruto de tu buena labor, cariño, y buen proceder en la elaboración de "zumo de aceituna".


----------



## Javfra (29 Ago 2018)

*Muy buena explicación*

Muy buena explicación sobre los aceites de oliva Todo el mundo debería ller esto para saber que come y no le metan gato por liebre


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2018)

Una pregunta: ¿Qué clase de aceite de oliva, de girasol, etc., hay en las latas de pescado?

Supongo que no será virgen extra, y me temo que será de orujo.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (18 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿Qué clase de aceite de oliva, de girasol, etc., hay en las latas de pescado?
> 
> Supongo que no será virgen extra, y me temo que será de orujo.



lo pone en los ingredientes,unas usan de girasol,otras de oliva y algunas de virgen extra.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (19 Sep 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Vengo a comentaros un pequeño detalle que hemos decidido tener con el foro. Tenemos en nuestra web una pestaña de promoción de verano, para los packs con nuestros dos aceites, el temprano Primeros días de cosecha y Olivar de Plata. Bien, consiste en un pequeño descuento en nuestros packs de ambos aceites, para promocionar que se prueben ambos. Metiendo la palabra LOTE en la compra, en la zona de códigos de promociones hace un pequeño descuento, bien, pues si metéis FBURBUJA en vez de lote, el descuento es mayor.
> 
> Un saludo y muchas gracias a todos por la confianza.
> 
> Edito para explicarlo mejor. Tenemos unos packs en la tienda que de 15 litros (3 garrafas de 5 litros) de Olivar de Plata más dos botellas del Primeros días de cosecha (de cuarto o de medio litro) y otro que es de 6 litros (3 botellas de 2 litros) más 4 botellitas pequeñas del aove gourmet. Bien, eso lo hicimos para que en el mismo envío el que quisiera pudiera probar ambos aceites que hacemos. Ahora lo hemos promocionado un poco por el verano, ya sabéis, las ensaladas, los gazpachos fresquitos y demás, y pensamos que ya que en el foro nos iba genial, pues hacer esa promoción mejor para los foreros.



¿Sigue disponible esta promoción? Veo que la promoción lote está anunciada con un banner nada más entrar en la web pero luego no deja meter ni el código "lote" ni "fburbuja".


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿Qué clase de aceite de oliva, de girasol, etc., hay en las latas de pescado?
> 
> Supongo que no será virgen extra, y me temo que será de orujo.



Lo pone en los ingredientes, claro. Pero supongo que el de oliva, salvo honrosas excepciones, será de orujo o refinado, porque es más barato y porque apenas tiene sabor. En los que pone virgen extra tenemos que fiarnos de lo que pone, pero teniendo en cuenta que hay muchos aceites que pone virgen extra y no lo son, pues imagínate cuando ya lo mezclas con otro alimento que aporta olores y sabores propios.



el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> lo pone en los ingredientes,unas usan de girasol,otras de oliva y algunas de virgen extra.



Tenemos que fiarnos de ellos, si.



AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> ¿Sigue disponible esta promoción? Veo que la promoción lote está anunciada con un banner nada más entrar en la web pero luego no deja meter ni el código "lote" ni "fburbuja".



A ver, lo que ha ocurrido es que lo hemos hecho extensivo a todo el mundo, es decir, antes el precio de bag in box por ejemplo era 25 euros y teníamos un descuento exclusivo para los foreros, ahora hemos rebajado el precio en la tienda para todo el mundo, por lo que el descuento forero está anulado.

Gracias.


----------



## qbit (19 Sep 2018)

O sea que si leo en una lata "aceite de oliva" puedo suponer que es de orujo de oliva o refinado seguramente porque es más barato.
::ouch:


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (19 Sep 2018)

pues si pone una cosa y es otra no se por que no lo denuncias.


----------



## MRROBOT (19 Sep 2018)

Ya no quedan bag in box!! 
Que bajonazo, había prometido 6... A otro año será!


----------



## qbit (20 Sep 2018)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> pues si pone una cosa y es otra no se por que no lo denuncias.



A ver, el aceite de orujo de oliva es legalmente aceite de oliva, pues es un subconjunto suyo. En la etiqueta supongo que les basta con no especificar qué subconjunto de aceite de oliva es, y que eso es legal, y así, la gente que no sabe distinguir bien entre subtipos de aceite de oliva, piensa erróneamente que está comprando algo bueno.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Sep 2018)

MRROBOT dijo:


> Ya no quedan bag in box!!
> Que bajonazo, había prometido 6... A otro año será!



Cómo has mirado? Claro que hay, a no ser que haya un problema con la página, que ahora mismo lo miro. Otros años se acabó por esta época, por eso esta campaña hicimos un poco más. Si que quedan que he estado en la envasadora hace un rato.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 15:36 ----------




el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> pues si pone una cosa y es otra no se por que no lo denuncias.



Tantas cosas habría que denunciar. Por lo menos la mitad de lo que se envasa como virgen extra no lo es, eso como mínimo, y fíjate, lo siguen vendiendo.


----------



## elmastonto (29 Sep 2018)

Cuánto calculas que queda para la nueva remesa?


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Sep 2018)

elmastonto dijo:


> Cuánto calculas que queda para la nueva remesa?



Todavía mucho, aunque depende de la maduración que a su vez depende del clima, si todo va normal la recolección sería a mediados de noviembre, y no habría aove nuevo hasta al menos finales de dicho mes. Otra cosa es el temprano que estará a principios, creo, ahora habrá que ver qué hace el tiempo.

Un saludo.


----------



## goral (30 Sep 2018)

Gracias Diego, no dejes de tenernos al día sobre la nueva cosecha.


----------



## elmastonto (30 Sep 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Todavía mucho, aunque depende de la maduración que a su vez depende del clima, si todo va normal la recolección sería a mediados de noviembre, y no habría aove nuevo hasta al menos finales de dicho mes. Otra cosa es el temprano que estará a principios, creo, ahora habrá que ver qué hace el tiempo.
> 
> Un saludo.



El temprano te refieres al "primeros dias de cosecha"? Para inicios de noviembre? es decir, un mes.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Oct 2018)

elmastonto dijo:


> El temprano te refieres al "primeros dias de cosecha"? Para inicios de noviembre? es decir, un mes.




Claro, si va todo normal la fecha de recolección del temprano suele estar entre final de octubre y principio de noviembre, por tanto, con un par de días de reposo más el filtrado y luego envasar un poco, pues para la primera semana de noviembre debe estar. 
Para Olivar de Plata en formato familiar pues ten en cuenta que el envero es más o menos quince días después, a eso hay que añadir los días de recolección, que como es más cantidad pues son más días, y luego igual el filtrado y envasado, nos vamos a primeros de diciembre fácil.


----------



## debianita (1 Oct 2018)

Pregunta para Don Diego. Tengo un par de olivos del tipo Arbequina de los cuales endulzo las aceitunas. Hace tres años que lo hago. Hasta ahora con las trampas cromaticas, mantenia controlada la mosca del olivo. Pero este año ha sido criminal, apenas podré cosechar aceitunas. Supongo que el verano poco caluroso tiene la culpa. Como lo hacen los profesionales para combatir al dichoso bicho?

Muchas gracias


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Oct 2018)

Hola Diego, me ha gustado tu vídeo mostrando la cubierta vegetal. Aquí una de trébol encarnado en una plantación de almendros, me encantan estas cosas.







Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿usáis algún tipo de insecticidas? O la cubierta vegetal supone algún efecto beneficioso en las plagas? (los bichos se distraen atacando a la cubierta y no a los árboles). Por ejemplo nosotros tenemos mucho problema con los pulgones. Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Oct 2018)

debianita dijo:


> Pregunta para Don Diego. Tengo un par de olivos del tipo Arbequina de los cuales endulzo las aceitunas. Hace tres años que lo hago. Hasta ahora con las trampas cromaticas, mantenia controlada la mosca del olivo. Pero este año ha sido criminal, apenas podré cosechar aceitunas. Supongo que el verano poco caluroso tiene la culpa. Como lo hacen los profesionales para combatir al dichoso bicho?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Lo primero es que de Don no hay nada, Diego a secas. Lo segundo igual te sienta mal pero lo primero que te recomendaría es que cambies de variedad, ya se que si los olivos son adultos es difícil, pero hay muchas variedades mejores para aceituna de mesa que la arbequina, por ejemplo, cornezuelo, ocal, pico limón, manzanilla, gordal. Tienen más tamaño de fruto y mejor sabor.

Para controlar la mosca puedes utilizar insecticidas, no los demonicemos, usados bien, en la dosis adecuada y respetando los plazos de seguridad son lo mejor. Si te pasa como a nosotros que prefieres no utilizarlos, las trampas cromáticas van bien, pero hay unas caseras que van mejor, y como son pocos olivos con un par de ellas te vale, si tienes mucha captura pues pones más. Coge un par de botellas de plástico transparentes y les haces unos agujeros pequeños con un taladro de unos cinco milímetros de diámetro, por debajo del tapón a ocho o diez centímetros. Las botellas las llenas (bueno, medias) con una solución de agua y fosfato diamónico al 3% (30 gramos por cada litro de agua), y las cuelgas del cuello con una cuerda en los olivos. Eso sí, creo que ya vas tarde, pero te puede servir para otros años.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 15:17 ----------




Dani350z dijo:


> Hola Diego, me ha gustado tu vídeo mostrando la cubierta vegetal. Aquí una de trébol encarnado en una plantación de almendros, me encantan estas cosas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En nuestra zona la cubierta no suele tener un aspecto tan exuberante salvo años pluviométricos muy buenos. No usamos insecticidas salvo casos muy puntuales, por ejemplo, olivos pequeños que aún no producen y que son muy sensibles a las plagas, o cosas extremas. Creemos que es mejor.

A mi me gusta pensar que sí, que la cubierta ayuda a luchar contra las plagas, alberga insectos y otros animales que comen insectos que suponen plaga para el olivar. Hay quien piensa que es al contrario y que también suponen un beneficio para la plaga en vez de para el olivo. Yo quiero creer que un suelo equilibrado y rico en flora y fauna es mejor. Ahora bien, hay que tener en cuenta que el agua es un factor muy limitante en el sureste español y que por tanto la cubierta sólo es posible cuando las condiciones lo permiten.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Oct 2018)

Hoy han dicho en las noticias que hay mucho aceite de oliva adulterado con aceites refinados y de semillas. ¿Que sabes de eso.

Este verano compre en Lidl (nunca mas ese supermercado de mierda) una botella de su marca blanca de AOVE, era una puta mierda por el sabor tremendamente amergo. ¿Alguna opinion?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Hoy han dicho en las noticias que hay mucho aceite de oliva adulterado con aceites refinados y de semillas. ¿Que sabes de eso.
> 
> Este verano compre en Lidl (nunca mas ese supermercado de mierda) una botella de su marca blanca de AOVE, era una puta mierda por el sabor tremendamente amergo. ¿Alguna opinion?
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo.



Lo que todo el mundo, que el virgen extra es más valorado por los consumidores, más sano, y por tanto más caro. Y como los de semillas son más baratos pues hay hijos de puta que los mezclan y te engañan. Ojo, que en otros países esas mezclas están permitidas siempre que lo ponga la etiqueta, pero aquí no. Y como de aceite muy poquita gente sabe y como una mezcla bien hecha es difícil de detectar pues hay quien lo hace.

Respecto al aceite amargo, la aceituna amarga, y por tanto el aceite de oliva amarga también, eso es así. Otra cosa es que fuera un aceite muy mal elaborado y amargara demasiado, estuviera desequilibrado y fuera desagradable, pero un buen aceite de oliva tiene amargor y picor porque así es como sabe una aceituna.


----------



## Don Bocadillon (22 Oct 2018)

Para cuándo la nueva cosecha? Estoy esperando para pedir primeros días de cosecha.

Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Oct 2018)

Me gusta el aceite amarillo de Lérida como el Germanor pero no quiero darles dinero a los separatas, me pueden recomendar alguno similar de otra comunidad? 

esa arbequina y amarillento.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Oct 2018)

Pablo-BJ dijo:


> Para cuándo la nueva cosecha? Estoy esperando para pedir primeros días de cosecha.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk



Ya está al caer, posiblemente la semana que viene ya tengamos Primeros días 2018



Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Me gusta el aceite amarillo de Lérida como el Germanor pero no quiero darles dinero a los separatas, me pueden recomendar alguno similar de otra comunidad?
> 
> esa arbequina y amarillento.



Es difícil recomendar algo al gusto de otro. Desde luego si te gusta arbequina pues busca aceites de esa variedad que no sean de Cataluña, igual en Castellón hay, normalmente los arbequinos andaluces, por latitud supongo suelen tener más caracter aunque la variedad sigue imponiendo sus aromas y características propias.

De todas formas, si no os importa, yo preferiría dejar la política al margen del hilo, ya lo contamina todo. Igual ese productor no es independentista ni tiene culpa alguna de la mierda de políticos que tenemos y lo que estás haciendo dándole de lado es perjudicar lo que tú consideras correcto más que beneficiarlo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Oct 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Ya está al caer, posiblemente la semana que viene ya tengamos Primeros días 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también preferiría no tener que meterme en política pero cuando unos traidores me quieren trocear mi país España, ahí hay que reaccionar y no pasar por alto donde gastas tu dinero. Y toda esa zona es pura Tractoria. 

Sobre el aceite en cuestión es una variedad se da en esta comarca:






_Características Sensoriales
Estos aceites se caracterizan por un frutado en el que predominan los aromas que recuerdan a otras frutas/os maduros (manzana, almendra, frutos exóticos, tomate, alcachofa ...) sobre el frutado de aceituna y notas verdes. Amargan y pican muy poco. Suaves, dulces, y ligeramente almendrados. Los de principio de campaña, "fruitat" son más almendrados (almendra verde y madura) y ligeramente amargos.

El aceite con Denominación de Origen Protegida *Les Garrigues* es afrutado, de oliva fresca, denso, con “cuerpo” y entrada dulce en boca. A lo largo del paso se hacen presentes el amargo y el picante de forma notoria y equilibrada. Esta complejidad de aromas y sabores, propios de su vínculo con el territorio, se manifiesta más intensamente cuando la aceituna es más verde. A medida que va madurando la aceituna, notaremos una intensidad más suave de los atributos, predominando un sabor más dulce._

Si alguien sabe alguna variedad que se le parezca...


----------



## musIII (22 Oct 2018)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Me gusta el aceite amarillo de Lérida como el Germanor pero no quiero darles dinero a los separatas, me pueden recomendar alguno similar de otra comunidad?
> 
> esa arbequina y amarillento.



No se marcas, pero esas arbequinas las tienes en Huesca, Zaragoza o Teruel , como mínimo, igual de buenas , si no mucho mejores...

Y con consumo responsable del bueno, como tiene que ser...


----------



## John Doe (22 Oct 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Amanecer con la sierra de Cazorla al fondo - YouTube



offtopic

como curiosidad, en el segundo 32, el monte que está justo en medio de la imagen es el cerro de las albahacas. Según la nueva corriente es donde ocurrió la batalla de Baécula. Está en Santo Tomé.

Apunta a cosecha histórica.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Oct 2018)

musIII dijo:


> No se marcas, pero esas arbequinas las tienes en Huesca, Zaragoza o Teruel , como mínimo, igual de buenas , si no mucho mejores...
> 
> Y con consumo responsable del bueno, como tiene que ser...



Son de alguna DO protegida que me pueda ayudar a buscar marcas?


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Oct 2018)

John Doe dijo:


> offtopic
> 
> como curiosidad, en el segundo 32, el monte que está justo en medio de la imagen es el cerro de las albahacas. Según la nueva corriente es donde ocurrió la batalla de Baécula. Está en Santo Tomé.
> 
> Apunta a cosecha histórica.



Lo siento pero es que no sé qué ha ocurrido con youtube que ha desaparecido ese vídeo. Miraré a ver si lo sigo teniendo en el móvil y lo vuelvo a subir.

Hoy quiero enseñaros que ayer estuvimos de pruebas para la cosecha que ya es inminente. Por un lado cogimos una poca aceituna para obtener el aceite y poder probar y ver cómo va la maduración. Y por otro probamos un nuevo equipo de tractor y vibrador que hemos comprado. Cerquita del pueblo y de carretera por si había que llamar a quienes nos lo han vendido por si algo no fuese bien. Como os explico queremos recoger de noche según la temperatura que haya, así que para probar un equipo nuevo no es buena idea ir de noche, por eso estuvimos ayer, os lo enseño.

https://youtu.be/Mo913p1A8nk

Comenzamos 2 - YouTube


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Oct 2018)

Nuestro buen amigo Diego Almazán batiendose el cobre en las cartas de los lectores de El Pais. Chapeau por dar la cara, indica que eres honesto, no tienes chapuzas que ocultar y tus explicaciones son convincentes. 

Sobre los fallos sensoriales de la pruebas de cata, yo me reafirmo en la tesis que expuse en el hilo sobre las contaminaciones en el AOVE

¿Cuantos contaminantes nos tragamos con el Aceite de Oliva Virgen? ¿Quien lo controla?

Esto se pone interesante, ahora si que voy a hacer realidad un antiguo plan, hacer un curso de catador de AOVE.



Así se hacen las catas de la polémica en el aceite de oliva para decidir si es virgen extra | Economía | EL PAÍS


Diego Almazán

Nosotros producimos y vendemos nuestro aove por internet, sólo procedente de los olivos que cultivamos, y con todas las explicaciones en nuestra web, fecha de recogida, kilos, acidez, notas de cata, todo a la vista. Yo no digo que nos compréis a nosotros pero hacedlo a un pequeño productor. Así no hay trampas.



Carmelo Coton

El 90% de la pequeña producción acaba en cooperativas donde se mezcla con la producción de otros muchos pequeños productores, y a parir de ahí pues ya no depende de ellos lo que pase con su aceite ...

Dudo mucho que Uds. sean pequeños productores y tengan una almazara propia con el dineral que eso vale.

Quizá lo son es una almazara que recoge las cosechas de muchos pequeños productores, porque tener una almazara para la cosecha propia es absolutamente inviable.

O en su defecto son un pequeño productor que depositan su cosecha en una cooperativa y luego recogen el aceite y lo embotellan con su marca, lago perfectamente lícito por otra parte.

No sé, pero me cuesta creer que salvo una herencia millonario un Loto de las gordas, algún pequeño productor pueda montarse su propia aceitera.


Diego Almazán

Puedes ver todo lo que somos aquí, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata, que como he dicho antes está todo a la vista. Aun así te explico, somos tres hermanos que cultivamos olivar en Sabiote, Jaén, tenemos no llega a 30 hectáreas de olivar propias de las cuales obtenemos Olivar de Plata, que así se llama nuestro aceite, y lo vendemos por internet. Con todas las garantías porque tiene una trazabilidad total, te puedo decir prácticamente del olivo que salió el aceite que te estás llevando a casa. NO tenemos almazara, cuesta como bien dices un montón de dinero. Trabajamos con una almazara a la que llevamos nuestra aceituna y nos hace nuestro aceite como nosotros queremos que lo hagan y en las condiciones que nosotros queremos, que para eso pagamos. Luego lo llevamos a nuestra envasadora y de ahí a tú casa. Un saludo.

Carmelo Coton

O.K. pues lo que yo imaginaba y he comentado: pequeño productor que lleva su cosecha a una almazara y luego recoge el aceite (suyo y del resto de productores (mezclado), porque la almazara no va a moler solo tu aceituna parando el resto) y lo envasa con su marca y lo vende.

Todo legal, todo correcto y sin duda muy buen aceite, pero no puedes decir que es cosecha propia 100% porque el aceite que vendes no es sólo de tu cosecha sino de las cosechas que llevan su producción a dicha almazara, y no lo mueles tú mismo

En córdoba se hace lo mismo, salvo una marca de una zona concreta que tiene almazara propia y entonces si que sólo muele su producción (unos 30.000 olivos en aprox. unas 250 hectáreas). lo que si le permite controlar 100% su cosecha, su calidad y su producción, desde la recolección hasta el envasado y puesta en venta.

Es el aceite puro AVOE 100%, incluso una parte de la producción es "1ª prensá en frio" y no creo que exista otro aceite mejor por el control de calidad que se tiene sobre todo el proceso. Pero no diré marca para no hacer publicidad (yo no soy el dueño ni trabajo ahí, que conste).

Diego Almazán

Eso es mentira. Y debería de cuidar lo que dice sin conocimiento. Yo contrato con la almazara unos días de molturación y unos depósitos de recepción para mi aceituna, y con las condiciones de limpieza, de tiempos de batido o de temperaturas del proceso que yo quiero, y lo pago. Nuestro aove proviene de nuestras fincas, de partidas concretas. Puede dirigirse a la almazara si desea comprobarlo, es la misma en la que se produce el aceite de master chef Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » MASTERCHEF Y OLIVAR DE PLATA.

Como mínimo creo que debería pedir disculpas por hablar sin conocimiento de causa.


----------



## MRROBOT (26 Oct 2018)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Nuestro buen amigo Diego Almazán batiendiose el cobre en las cartas de los lectores de El Pais. Chapeau por dar la cara, indica que eres honesto, no tienes chapuzas que ocultar y tus explicaciones son convincentes.
> 
> Sobre el fallo de la prueba de cata, yo me reafirmo en la tesis que expuse en el hilo sobre las contaminaciones en el AOVE
> 
> ...



Grande Diego!!


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Oct 2018)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Nuestro buen amigo Diego Almazán batiendose el cobre en las cartas de los lectores de El Pais. Chapeau por dar la cara, indica que eres honesto, no tienes chapuzas que ocultar y tus explicaciones son convincentes.
> 
> Sobre los fallos sensoriales de la pruebas de cata, yo me reafirmo en la tesis que expuse en el hilo sobre las contaminaciones en el AOVE
> 
> ...





MRROBOT dijo:


> Grande Diego!!





Pues al final es una pena porque cualquiera con mala baba y sin conocimiento, o peor aún, de forma malintencionada tira por tierra tu trabajo. Es una exposición muy mala la de internet, un arma de doble filo sin duda.


----------



## herodes2 (27 Oct 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues al final es una pena porque cualquiera con mala baba y sin conocimiento, o peor aún, de forma malintencionada tira por tierra tu trabajo. Es una exposición muy mala la de internet, un arma de doble filo sin duda.



Tranquilo Diego, que los que llevamos años consumiendo tú aceite y viendo los videos que vas colgando de todo el proceso incluso el montaje de la envasadora paso a paso sabemos lo que hay; incluso el que quiere comprar tal o cual marca en internet y no conoce ya se preocupa por mirar bien y sale este hilo. En comentarios siempre va a haber de todo, pero si el "elemento" en cuestión que escribe a la ligera se hubiera molestado en entrar en vuestra página y hubiera visto todo el proceso probablemente se la hubiera envainado.


----------



## silent lurker (27 Oct 2018)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Son de alguna DO protegida que me pueda ayudar a buscar marcas?





El aceite del Bajo Aragon no tiene nada que envidiar y su consumo hace disminuir el deficit fiscal con Cataluña.

La DO llega hasta Belchite , a 50 km de Zaragoza. 

Empeltre o arbequina, prueba cualquiera de los dos.

DO Aceite del Bajo Aragón - El consejo regulador- Aceite de oliva del Bajo Aragón.


----------



## pasner (4 Nov 2018)

Diego, para cuando esperais la nueva cosecha? Estais con la recogida o aun falta? Como se espera que sea el nuevo aceite? Algunos estamos pensando en el siguiente pedido, que ya andamos escasos de existencias.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Nov 2018)

pasner dijo:


> Diego, para cuando esperais la nueva cosecha? Estais con la recogida o aun falta? Como se espera que sea el nuevo aceite? Algunos estamos pensando en el siguiente pedido, que ya andamos escasos de existencias.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Ayer noche fuimos a recolectar el Primeros días de cosecha, esta noche ya no hemos podido ir por la lluvia, a ver si mañana podemos. Entonces en otro par de días lo filtramos y envasamos y ya estará. Una vez que hagamos el temprano pues empezaremos la recogida de los formatos familiares (te cuento todo esto porque no se cual de nuestros aoves esperas), para Olivar de Plata necesitamos unos diez o doce días de recolección más el filtrado y demás. Supongo o más bien creo que para final de mes estará ya a la venta.


----------



## Don Jose (5 Nov 2018)

*Una respuesta totalmente acertada*

Hola, no puedo estar más de acuerdo con tu modo de enfocar esos comentarios/informaciones aparecidas, es lo malo en nuestros días, hay mucha gente sobrevalorada por escribir o aparecer en medios que realmente no están tan informados como aparentan. A parte de la polémica, darte la enhorabuena por el hilo, por la información que aportas, por esos videos tan interesantes y aquí otro pendiente de la nueva cosecha 
Un saludo.


----------



## pasner (6 Nov 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Ayer noche fuimos a recolectar el Primeros días de cosecha, esta noche ya no hemos podido ir por la lluvia, a ver si mañana podemos. Entonces en otro par de días lo filtramos y envasamos y ya estará. Una vez que hagamos el temprano pues empezaremos la recogida de los formatos familiares (te cuento todo esto porque no se cual de nuestros aoves esperas), para Olivar de Plata necesitamos unos diez o doce días de recolección más el filtrado y demás. Supongo o más bien creo que para final de mes estará ya a la venta.



Me referia al Olivar de Plata que vendeis en Bag in Box. Va a variar el precio respecto a años pasados? Gracias.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vader (6 Nov 2018)

Diego, una pregunta que nadie ha sabido contestarme: ¿Por que el aceite de oliva no se puede conservar mucho tiempo, de ninguna manera, y sin embargo en las conservas dura años sin agriarse?
Tengo productos en aceite de oliva con caducidad 2025.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Nov 2018)

lord vader dijo:


> Diego, una pregunta que nadie ha sabido contestarme: ¿Por que el aceite de oliva no se puede conservar mucho tiempo, de ninguna manera, y sin embargo en las conservas dura años sin agriarse?
> Tengo productos en aceite de oliva con caducidad 2025.



El aceite de oliva de las conservas es organoleptivamente MIERDA. Conserva su funcion como grasa que es, pero no tiene ninguna otra propiedad.

Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Nov 2018)

pasner dijo:


> Me referia al Olivar de Plata que vendeis en Bag in Box. Va a variar el precio respecto a años pasados? Gracias.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Los formatos familiares como el que te refieres los hacemos en envero y este está aún por venir, aunque confío en que en una finca que suele ir por delante con respecto a la maduración ya estará llegando. Así que es muy probable que cuando pase este periodo de lluvia que los meteorólogos dicen que será de miércoles a viernes, nos liemos a recolectar aceituna. Ponle el día 10 por ejemplo, luego si todo va bien unos quince días de recolección más lo necesario para que decante, filtrar y envasar. Sobre final de mes o principio de diciembre estará.
Respecto al precio, no creo que varíe, si supongo que mantendremos o incluso ampliaremos la promoción del que ahora está, porque cuando llega la nueva cosecha ya no soléis querer la anterior. Así que lo pondremos en oferta (la cosecha 17/18 hablo) hasta agotar existencias.



lord vader dijo:


> Diego, una pregunta que nadie ha sabido contestarme: ¿Por que el aceite de oliva no se puede conservar mucho tiempo, de ninguna manera, y sin embargo en las conservas dura años sin agriarse?
> Tengo productos en aceite de oliva con caducidad 2025.



El aceite de oliva sí que se puede conservar. De hecho se recomiendan dos años de fecha de consumo preferente para un virgen extra picual por ejemplo, que ni siquiera es fecha de caducidad. De hecho esa diferencia que tiene nuestro producto con otros productos agrícolas, como la leche o la fruta, es lo que nos da a los olivicultores cierto margen que no tienen los otros. Un productor de leche por desgracia para él sabe que en unos días tendrá que tirar su producto, y de eso se aprovechan quienes van a comprárselo.
El aceite es un conservante natural, pues impide el contacto con el aire de los alimentos que en él se conservan. Todos conocemos casos, embutidos, quesos, y otros alimentos se conservan con aceite. También puedes congelarlo.
Ahora el porqué de las conservas durante tanto tiempo pues no sé, sinceramente, supongo que será por el mismo proceso de la conserva a alta temperatura y luego enlatada. Ten en cuenta que un pescado dura escasamente un día o dos en buenas condiciones, incluso en frío, y sin embargo en conserva dura años. Pues el aceite que de por sí ya dura imagínate sometido a ese proceso de esterilización por temperatura más el envasado al vacío.



aguatico dijo:


> El aceite de oliva de las conservas es organoleptivamente MIERDA. Conserva su funcion como grasa que es, pero no tiene ninguna otra propiedad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk



Eso es cierto, primero porque aquí todos sabemos como funciona el mundo, y el dinero es el que lo mueve. Un aceite malo es más barato, y las conservas por lo general son alimentos baratos. Y luego que el proceso de elaboración a alta temperatura y demás no favorece tampoco a un buen virgen extra por ejemplo. Ya todos conocemos lo de la famosa frase* 'primera prensada en frío'* aunque ya os he comentado que en la mayoría de los casos es sencillamente mentira. Echad un vistazo al enlace si queréis más información del asunto.
http://https://olivardeplata.com/blog/primera-prensada-en-frio-seguro/


----------



## pasner (7 Nov 2018)

Gracias por la info Diego.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Nov 2018)

Bueno, pues ya tenemos elaborado nuestro aove temprano, el gourmet o como se diga, nuestro Primeros días de cosecha, y vengo a contaros cosas.

Hemos estado en la aceituna dos noches, las noches del 3 al 4 y del 6 al 7 de este mes (ya sé que estáis pensando que estamos locos) pero todo tiene su explicación. Aquí os la doy pormenorizada, Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata » Virgen extra en frío. pero para los que no queráis leer tanto simplemente deciros que es por la cuestión de la temperatura.
Para hacer un buen virgen extra obtenido en frío hay que tener aceituna fría, y en Andalucía, aunque sea en noviembre, a las tres de la tarde suele hacer calor, la solución por tanto era ir de noche para no dar lugar a que se calentara el fruto.

RecolecciÃ³n nocturna Olivar de Plata - YouTube

Hemos ido dos noches porque hemos cogido de dos fincas distintas que nos parecían que iban a dar un buen resultado, en total unos catorce mil kilos de aceituna para obtener algo más de mil quinientos de aceite, a números muy burdos con 10 kilos de aceituna hacemos 1,1 de aceite. Como siempre con recolección con paraguas, ya sabéis, un paraguas invertido bajo el vibrador que recoge el fruto que el vibrador derriba, e impide que toque el suelo y se ensucie. Y sin dar palos, es decir, sólo la aceituna que derriba el vibrador. Esto significa que caen los mejores frutos, porque el vibrador derriba siempre la aceituna más gorda y que mejor punto de maduración tiene, y la que está más pequeña o inmadura (que son las que derriban las varas apurando) se queda en el olivo a esperar que vayamos por ella más adelante.

Este año como habéis visto además de noche, con la dificultad añadida que implica. Eso ha hecho desde luego que lleguemos temprano a la almazara y con la aceituna fresquita, pero no veas que paliza de noche trabajando, en el campo que se 've menos que una polla liá en un trapo' que se dice en mi tierra (perdonad la ordinariez) y con la maquinaria en el olivar. Pero en fin, todo sea porque os comáis las mejores tostadas de vuestra vida.

Temperatura aceituna - YouTube


----------



## LADRIC (10 Nov 2018)

55 EURO el bag in box de 5 litros??????????????


----------



## singermorning (10 Nov 2018)

Una pregunto Diego, que haceis con la pulpa de las aceitunas que queda tras el prensado y extraccion del aceite?


----------



## aritzegur (10 Nov 2018)

EL ADRI dijo:


> 55 EURO el bag in box de 5 litros??????????????



Ese es el "primeros días de cosecha", el aceite de cosecha "tradicional" no tiene ese precio.


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Nov 2018)

EL ADRI dijo:


> 55 EURO el bag in box de 5 litros??????????????



Es de *Primeros días de cosecha*, teníamos demanda por parte de algunos clientes que querían tener en casa nuestro aove de alta gama pero no gastar de más en envases, por eso hemos decidido eso para satisfacerlos.

El bag in box de Olivar de Plata estará a su precio normal.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2018 at 15:44 ----------




singermorning dijo:


> Una pregunto Diego, que haceis con la pulpa de las aceitunas que queda tras el prensado y extraccion del aceite?



Nosotros nada @singermorning pero te explico el proceso digamos tradicional y así lo conoce todo el mundo.

Trituramos la aceituna para romper los apartados celulares donde se almacena el aceite, el la almazara extraemos el aove de nuestras aceitunas (en nuestro caso) y luego nos llevamos el aceite a nuestra envasadora. A partir de ahí nosotros no sabemos nada de la pulpa, en nuestro trato con la almazara, nosotros pagamos por kilo de aceituna un precio (escandallo) y se moltura en las condiciones de limpieza y demás exigencias nuestras, a cambio se quedan con los subproductos.

El caso más normal es el siguiente, en la propia almazara una separadora pulpa-hueso extrae el hueso triturado, que se usa como combustible, en mi casa por ejemplo la caldera de calefacción se alimenta de leña de olivo y hueso de aceituna. Luego la pulpa se vende a una extractora de orujo, ahí normalmente hacen una segunda extracción del hueso que le pueda quedar, y luego mediante disolventes como el hexano le extraen el aceite que le pueda quedar a la pulpa, de ahí sale el aceite de orujo de oliva. 

Eso es lo normal, también hay otros sitios que están probando con la pulpa para alimentación animal, con cerdos seguro, y hablan de que el alto contenido en oleico es genial para el jamón por ejemplo. Para rumiantes no va tan bien porque estos animales sufren daños por los trocitos de hueso. También se que hay proyectos para la obtención de biogas pero en esto solemos ir por detrás de otros, como Italia.


----------



## singermorning (12 Nov 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Es de *Primeros días de cosecha*, teníamos demanda por parte de algunos clientes que querían tener en casa nuestro aove de alta gama pero no gastar de más en envases, por eso hemos decidido eso para satisfacerlos.
> 
> El bag in box de Olivar de Plata estará a su precio normal.
> 
> ...



Muchisimas gracias, en mi pregunta no queria dirigirme a vosotros sino a los productores en general, veo que no quedo clara mi question. Entonces, digamos que tu llevas tus kilos de olivas y a ti te dan el X de aceite, y el resto es como un residuo para la almazara que lo vende, o re-estrija para sacar orujos....

Lo de alimentar cerdos con ello la verdad que no pinta nada mal... Sabrian distinto a otros cerds, pero, oye, quiza smejor?

Gracias de nuevo por rsponderme, y por la transparencia de tu empresa. Yo no uso olivar de plata porque vivo en las antipodas, pero mi padres si lo usan!!

Saludos y buena cosecha!


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Nov 2018)

singermorning dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias, en mi pregunta no queria dirigirme a vosotros sino a los productores en general, veo que no quedo clara mi question. Entonces, digamos que tu llevas tus kilos de olivas y a ti te dan el X de aceite, y el resto es como un residuo para la almazara que lo vende, o re-estrija para sacar orujos....
> 
> Lo de alimentar cerdos con ello la verdad que no pinta nada mal... Sabrian distinto a otros cerds, pero, oye, quiza smejor?
> 
> ...



En general el proceso es cómo te expliqué, el hueso para combustible, el orujo para aceite de orujo. En nuestro caso llevamos nuestra propia aceituna y nos traemos nuestro aceite a casa, y los subproductos son ellos los que los aprovechan.

Hoy he visto esto por ahí, no es que vaya yo a recomendaros freir todo con aove, pero bueno, hay quien lo hace.
Aceites: Técnicas que debes aplicar para conseguir una fritura perfecta


----------



## elmastonto (18 Nov 2018)

Ya tengo en casa esta maravilla de aceite, cada año compro más cantidad bien sea pq me hace consumir más, o le doy a mis padres, regalo a algún amigo.. etc. Me ha gustado la opción del aceite temprano en formato bag-in-box, pq es el que pido siempre y cada vez más, y había pensado en sugerir esa opción, pero imaginaba que el cristal era decisión imprescindible para darle una imagen de exclusividad. El caso es que lo he visto disponible este año y se han venido para casa 4 bag-in-box 

Ha sido un descubrimiento buenísimo este aceite; en mi caso ha influido mucho, aparte de que siempre prefiero comprar más directamente y apoyar a pequeños productores, la forma en que Diego muestra todo, explicando cada proceso, lo que hay detrás, subiendo videos.. etc da una sensación de cercanía, de saber más lo que estás comprando realmente, más allá de una marca y un logotipo. El amor y orgullo que siente por su producto, de cuidar los olivos, cada proceso y detalle de producción.. y no gitanear y escatimar recursos para abaratar todo lo posible, que es lo que abunda hoy en casi todo desgraciadamente. Me gusta lo que se ve y lo valoro mucho, ojalá con todos los productos que comprara fuera así. 


Aprovecho para comentar otra cosa, respecto al aceite sin filtrar. He leído en algún post anterior que a pesar de lo que se promueve como de mejor calidad (menos procesado), tiene la problemática de que los sólidos tieden a fermentar ocasionando cambios organolépticos a largo plazo. Pero digo yo, no sería posible ofrecerlo como opción para quien deseara consumirlo concretamente en el primer mes o dos meses, pudiera saborear esa intensidad en todo su esplendor? Es decir, aprovechar una cantidad de inicio de temporada para consumirlo idealmente, en crudo, en un margen de tiempo cercano a esa fecha. Y el filtrado para el resto del año. Es que viendo lo bueno que está, a veces muero de ganas por saber lo brutal que debe saber el sin filtrar al poco tiempo de su extracción.


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Nov 2018)

Ya tenemos Olivar de Plata *sin filtrar* a la venta, como estáis más que bien informados sabéis que el aceite sin filtrar carece del último proceso, por lo tanto no tenemos que esperar a su decantación y luego filtrarlo, y por tanto lo podemos adelantar un poquito.

Sin filtrar, Olivar de Plata 2018 - YouTube

Bien, habiendo terminado ayer domingo 18 la recolección de la aceituna elegida para elaborar Olivar de Plata, hoy hemos podido ya envasar aove sin filtrar por lo que os comentaba del ahorro de tiempo en el proceso.

Hemos envasado en botellas de dos litros, porque es la más pequeña que tenemos, para facilitar su consumo rápido. Ya sabéis que siempre que hablamos de aove sin filtrar recomiendo que se consuma 'en fresco', recién elaborado. Y también sabéis (y los que no ya os lo digo) que tiene en suspensión agua y partículas de piel y hueso provenientes de la aceituna y que se irán depositando en el fondo de la botella, que es normal y que no pasa nada.

También tenéis que saber que cuando un aove está sin filtrar, normalmente amarga y pica más de lo normal porque los polifenoles (famosos antioxidantes) naturales que contiene la aceituna son muy hidrosolubles, con lo que esa poquita cantidad de agua contiene muchos de ellos, que son los responsables del amargo y picante. Por eso, mucha gente dice que el aove cambia 100% cuando se usa en cocina, que les parece hasta dulce, pero esto no es así, es simplemente que en crudo tiene esa humedad, y que cuando por ejemplo, freímos un huevo, esa humedad se evapora y se lleva esos picantes y amargos con ella. Esto es una teoría, eh, que no soy científico. Lo que sí es verdad y ya veréis como algunos lo ponéis por aquí es que este aceite sin filtrar cambia de tomarlo en crudo a cocinarlo.

Oye, no sé por qué me sale todo el texto como un enlace, podéis ayudarme alguno? Porque he editado y aquí no veo nada raro.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2018 at 20:03 ----------




goral dijo:


> Gracias Diego, no dejes de tenernos al día sobre la nueva cosecha.



Ya está aquí, aunque por ahora sólo el sin filtrar.




elmastonto dijo:


> Aprovecho para comentar otra cosa, respecto al aceite sin filtrar. He leído en algún post anterior que a pesar de lo que se promueve como de mejor calidad (menos procesado), tiene la problemática de que los sólidos tieden a fermentar ocasionando cambios organolépticos a largo plazo. Pero digo yo, no sería posible ofrecerlo como opción para quien deseara consumirlo concretamente en el primer mes o dos meses, pudiera saborear esa intensidad en todo su esplendor? Es decir, aprovechar una cantidad de inicio de temporada para consumirlo idealmente, en crudo, en un margen de tiempo cercano a esa fecha. Y el filtrado para el resto del año. Es que viendo lo bueno que está, a veces muero de ganas por saber lo brutal que debe saber el sin filtrar al poco tiempo de su extracción.



Creo que son dos o tres cosechas ya las que tenemos unos días o más bien semanas aove sin filtrar a la venta, pero sólo de los formatos familiares, eso sí.

Olivar de Plata sin filtrar


----------



## Puertas (19 Nov 2018)

Puede que te hayas dejado el campo de enlace sin cerrar. 

Se abre con un corchete "[" y luego "URL=ponAlgoAqui]", y se cierra con "[" "/URL" "]".


----------



## elmastonto (19 Nov 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Creo que son dos o tres cosechas ya las que tenemos unos días o más bien semanas aove sin filtrar a la venta, pero sólo de los formatos familiares, eso sí.



Pues tras tres años ahora me entero que ofrecéis el sin filtrar!! siempre compro el primer dias de cosecha nada más salir y nunca lo he visto sin filtrar.

Una cosa, no es mucho el único pack forzoso indivisible de 4 garrafas de 2l? para alguien que comprara junto con el normal para todo el año, que quisiera probar 2-4 litros del sin filtrar para los primeros meses. O en el mismo formato *bag-in-box* de 5l, que sería súper. Es que 8l. es mucho para un aceite de consumir preferiblemente en uno o dos meses..


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Nov 2018)

Si lo hemos hecho con Olivar de Plata, porque hubo quienes lo pidieron de forma insistente. Primeros días no lo hacemos sin filtrar.

Respecto al volumen es que depende directamente del envío y no podemos enviar sin una caja. El bag in box tiene el inconveniente de que se vacía por el fondo, con una botella puedes mantener los posibles posos abajo no moviendo demasiado


----------



## elmastonto (20 Nov 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Si lo hemos hecho con Olivar de Plata, porque hubo quienes lo pidieron de forma insistente. Primeros días no lo hacemos sin filtrar.
> 
> Respecto al volumen es que depende directamente del envío y no podemos enviar sin una caja. El bag in box tiene el inconveniente de que se vacía por el fondo, con una botella puedes mantener los posibles posos abajo no moviendo demasiado



Hola Diego. Pero por ej, en una caja como las que usáis para el pack de 6 botellas no entran 2 de esas garrafas bien? Yo es que ya he hecho el pedido, y me entero ahora que ofrecéis el sin filtrar más adelante; pero un amigo va a hacer un pedido en poco y había pensado para evitar otro porte, aprovechar el suyo para incluír un par de garrafas. Es que ya tengo 4 bag-in-box para todo el año y ahora 8l más para mí sólo es demasiado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Nov 2018)

elmastonto dijo:


> Hola Diego. Pero por ej, en una caja como las que usáis para el pack de 6 botellas no entran 2 de esas garrafas bien? Yo es que ya he hecho el pedido, y me entero ahora que ofrecéis el sin filtrar más adelante; pero un amigo va a hacer un pedido en poco y había pensado para evitar otro porte, aprovechar el suyo para incluír un par de garrafas. Es que ya tengo 4 bag-in-box para todo el año y ahora 8l más para mí sólo es demasiado.



Intentaré algo, no nos solemos negar a nada, hemos hecho por ejemplo en cajas de 2 litros meter botellas filtrado y sin filtro. Cuando vaya a hacer tú amigo el pedido me llamas y a ver si podemos hacer algo para contentaros a ambos. También puedes compartir una caja con él. También te digo que el que tienes en casa es el mejor.


----------



## musIII (20 Nov 2018)

Felicitaciones, muy ilustrativo el video y ...muy apetitoso lo que esas aceitunas prometen...
Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra Olivar de Plata
Me he animado y acabo de compraros este producto, en formato cuatro garrafas de 2l pensando que era el recien cosechado según el video, pero despues compruebo que parece no ser así, que esa denominación es para el " PRIMEROS DÍAS DE COSECHA"...con el bag in box de 5l...que me parece otra cosa..
...mi pregunta...de cuando es el aceite que he comprado como AOVE SIN FILTRAR ----- CAJA DE 4 GARRAFAS DE 2L COSECHA 2018 que aparece como NUEVO en la página web?...qué diferencia hay entre ambos packs de aceite...? son lo mismo?..

...gracias por tu atención...


----------



## elmastonto (20 Nov 2018)

musIII dijo:


> Felicitaciones, muy ilustrativo el video y ...muy apetitoso lo que esas aceitunas prometen...
> Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra Olivar de Plata
> Me he animado y acabo de compraros este producto, en formato cuatro garrafas de 2l pensando que era el recien cosechado según el video, pero despues compruebo que parece no ser así, que esa denominación es para el " PRIMEROS DÍAS DE COSECHA"...con el bag in box de 5l...que me parece otra cosa..
> ...mi pregunta...de cuando es el aceite que he comprado como AOVE SIN FILTRAR ----- CAJA DE 4 GARRAFAS DE 2L COSECHA 2018 que aparece como NUEVO en la página web?...qué diferencia hay entre ambos packs de aceite...? son lo mismo?..



El aceite que has comprado es el de esta temporada, recién envasado, pero el normal (no primeros días de cosecha) sin filtrar, que es el que estaba buscando y por el que preguntaba yo, ya que siempre compro cuando sacan el "primeros días", no sabía que existía y nunca lo había fichado en la web.

Tenías que haber comprado el bag-in-box de primeros días, o esperar al normal filtrado. Ese sin filtrar tiene buena pinta, pero es más para consumir los primeros meses por los residuos sólidos que fermentan con el tiempo y afecta a las cualidades del aceite.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2018 at 20:44 ----------




Diego Almazán dijo:


> Intentaré algo, no nos solemos negar a nada, hemos hecho por ejemplo en cajas de 2 litros meter botellas filtrado y sin filtro. Cuando vaya a hacer tú amigo el pedido me llamas y a ver si podemos hacer algo para contentaros a ambos. También puedes compartir una caja con él. También te digo que el que tienes en casa es el mejor.



Sí, es el mejor porque son las primeras aceitunas que se recogen y por todo el proceso que describes en el video. Pero, no gana el otro en "intensidad" al estar sin filtrar (aunque sea inferior)? Lo había pensado más que nada para tener más variedad en "intensidades" del mismo aceite. Percibes mucha diferencia de sabor del "primeros días" al que se extrae luego "normal"?


----------



## musIII (20 Nov 2018)

_Bien, habiendo terminado ayer domingo 18 la recolección de la aceituna elegida para elaborar Olivar de Plata, hoy hemos podido ya envasar aove sin filtrar por lo que os comentaba del ahorro de tiempo en el proceso.

Hemos envasado en botellas de dos litros, porque es la más pequeña que tenemos, para facilitar su consumo rápido. Ya sabéis que siempre que hablamos de aove sin filtrar recomiendo que se consuma 'en fresco', recién elaborado. Y también sabéis (y los que no ya os lo digo) que tiene en suspensión agua y partículas de piel y hueso provenientes de la aceituna y que se irán depositando en el fondo de la botella, que es normal y que no pasa nada.

También tenéis que saber que cuando un aove está sin filtrar, normalmente amarga y pica más de lo normal porque los polifenoles (famosos antioxidantes) naturales que contiene la aceituna son muy hidrosolubles, con lo que esa poquita cantidad de agua contiene muchos de ellos, que son los responsables del amargo y picante. Por eso, mucha gente dice que el aove cambia 100% cuando se usa en cocina, que les parece hasta dulce, pero esto no es así, es simplemente que en crudo tiene esa humedad, y que cuando por ejemplo, freímos un huevo, esa humedad se evapora y se lleva esos picantes y amargos con ella. Esto es una teoría, eh, que no soy científico. Lo que sí es verdad y ya veréis como algunos lo ponéis por aquí es que este aceite sin filtrar cambia de tomarlo en crudo a cocinarlo.
_
Y seguidamente, según el post de ayer noche...
_Creo que son dos o tres cosechas ya las que tenemos unos días o más bien semanas aove sin filtrar a la venta, pero sólo de los formatos familiares, eso sí.

Olivar de Plata sin filtrar_
Terminada la cosecha el domingo, ya han procedido a envasar el primer aceite sin filtrar... y en envase de dos litros...
Lo que me induce la duda de no saber que aceite he comprado...el cosechado en 2017 y envasado sin filtrar en 2018?.. es esto de "esta temporada" ?...pero eso se contradice con la recomendación de consumo rápido...y venta a esta alturas con el enlace que remite al aceite que he comprado...no lo entiendo bien...


----------



## elmastonto (20 Nov 2018)

No se contradice en nada, te has hecho un lío. Es lo que te he dicho en el post anterior: el que tienes es lo más reciente que acaba de salir. No le dés más vueltas.


----------



## musIII (20 Nov 2018)

Ya...me he hecho un lío... no me lo volveré a hacer, seguro...


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Nov 2018)

musIII dijo:


> Ya...me he hecho un lío... no me lo volveré a hacer, seguro...



Tranquilo, te lo explico. Nosotros envasamos el aceite que vendemos en el año, normalmente llega justito, o falta un poco o sobra un poco también. Siempre ponemos la cosecha a la que pertenece, el que actualmente está en la tienda como 2017 es del año pasado, y los que aparecen como 2018 son ya de hace unos días. En concreto a finales de octubre primeros de noviembre se hizo el *Primeros días*, y el domingo pasado terminamos *Olivar de Plata*.

La diferencia es que el primero se hace con toda la aceituna en verde, y el segundo se hace cuando llega el envero. Uno tiene matices más verdes y el otro es lo mejor en calidad-precio.



elmastonto dijo:


> Sí, es el mejor porque son las primeras aceitunas que se recogen y por todo el proceso que describes en el video. Pero, no gana el otro en "intensidad" al estar sin filtrar (aunque sea inferior)? Lo había pensado más que nada para tener más variedad en "intensidades" del mismo aceite. Percibes mucha diferencia de sabor del "primeros días" al que se extrae luego "normal"?



Hay diferencia, comparándolos uno al lado del otro se nota con claridad, haciendo una cata a ciegas ya hay que afinar más y saber del tema y lo que estás buscando tanto en olor como en sabor.




musIII dijo:


> Terminada la cosecha el domingo, ya han procedido a envasar el primer aceite sin filtrar... y en envase de dos litros...
> Lo que me induce la duda de no saber que aceite he comprado...el cosechado en 2017 y envasado sin filtrar en 2018?.. es esto de "esta temporada" ?...pero eso se contradice con la recomendación de consumo rápido...y venta a esta alturas con el enlace que remite al aceite que he comprado...no lo entiendo bien...



No hay sin filtrar de la cosecha pasada, sólo ponemos a la venta aceite sin filtrar fresco, recién elaborado, y además sólo durante unos días, posiblemente hasta navidades. Después se filtra para conservarlo en perfecto estado. Si has comprado sin filtrar es nuevo.


----------



## musIII (21 Nov 2018)

Ya he recibido el pack...está buenisimo... ( para el conocimiento de uno del Norte...pero con añitos...)...enhorabuena..!
...lo estoy cenando...


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Nov 2018)

musIII dijo:


> Ya he recibido el pack...está buenisimo... ( para el conocimiento de uno del Norte...pero con añitos...)...enhorabuena..!
> ...lo estoy cenando...



Igual puedo resultar pesado, lo se, pero es algo muy llamativo y me gusta resaltarlo. 
Como es un aceite temprano y sin filtrar, y además está recién elaborado, tiene el amargo y el picante todavía muy frescos y en crudo resaltan mucho. En contraposición tiene un sabor completamente diferente al freir por ejemplo. Comprobadlo.

Freír dos huevos con este aceite es un manjar, no a la plancha sino fritos con una buena cantidad, que la yema quede líquida y un poco de sal. Todo troceado y pierdes el reloj mojando sopas como dice el cabron de Leo Harlem


----------



## Beriaru (22 Nov 2018)

Realizado el pedido anual... o al menos el primero, que cuando llega todo el mundo se acuerda de ello y me pide.


----------



## espasonico (22 Nov 2018)

¿Cuando se pone a la venta el filtrado?


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Nov 2018)

Beriaru dijo:


> Realizado el pedido anual... o al menos el primero, que cuando llega todo el mundo se acuerda de ello y me pide.



Cobra comisión. Yo de todas formas te doy las gracias por la publicidad.



espasonico dijo:


> ¿Cuando se pone a la venta el filtrado?



Muy posiblemente el fin de semana, mañana seguramente lo filtraremos (si va bien el decantado) y en cuanto haya algo envasado lo pondré por aquí.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Nov 2018)

Primeros días 2018

Os dejo el enlace actualizado con el análisis de laboratorio del aceite, pero si no queréis entrar a la web, os dejo la imagen también.







Ahí podeis ver la acidez, 0.13 que es el más famoso de los parámetros, tambien el resto, peróxidos, ceras, ésteres. Aparece también una pequeña nota de cata, un frutado de 7 y demás. Y también un resumen del multi residuos que indica que está libre de insecticidas y demás, si alguno lo queréis ver completo también os lo puedo enseñar.


----------



## pasner (26 Nov 2018)

Veo que ya habeis puesto en venta el aceite virgen extra a 25 euros el bag in box en la tienda. Teneis analisis de este aceite? Proximamente hare pedido conjunto como todos los años. Todos estamos con ganaa de probar la nueva cosecha.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Nov 2018)

pasner dijo:


> Veo que ya habeis puesto en venta el aceite virgen extra a 25 euros el bag in box en la tienda. Teneis analisis de este aceite? Proximamente hare pedido conjunto como todos los años. Todos estamos con ganaa de probar la nueva cosecha.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Pues no, todavía no. Fíjate que hay gente que está temblando porque no sabe qué va a aparecer en el análisis del aceite, y sin embargo nosotros sin tenerlo ya lo tenemos a la venta. ¿Estaremos seguros de lo que hacemos?

Hace un momento he publicado la página propia de esta cosecha, Olivar de Plata 2018 y en cuanto tenga el análisis del aceite y el de los fitosanitarios los publicaré igual, en la misma página, pero ya te digo que puedes confiar en que está genial.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2018 at 19:35 ----------




espasonico dijo:


> ¿Cuando se pone a la venta el filtrado?



Ya está a la venta, lo que sí es verdad y tenéis que perdonadnos es que el pet de 5 litros todavía no porque nos hemos quedado sin envases. Pero tienes el formato de dos litros y también los bags in box de cinco, que si me haces caso, es el mejor envase para el aceite de calidad.



Beriaru dijo:


> Realizado el pedido anual... o al menos el primero, que cuando llega todo el mundo se acuerda de ello y me pide.



No te preocupes, tenemos más. Te agradezco mucho la publicidad.



musIII dijo:


> Ya he recibido el pack...está buenisimo... ( para el conocimiento de uno del Norte...pero con añitos...)...enhorabuena..!
> ...lo estoy cenando...



Que aproveche.


----------



## Raullucu (26 Nov 2018)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Ya está a la venta, lo que sí es verdad y tenéis que perdonadnos es que el pet de 5 litros todavía no porque nos hemos quedado sin envases. Pero tienes el formato de dos litros y también los bags in box de cinco, que si me haces caso, es el mejor envase para el aceite de calidad.



Diego, ¿previsión de cuándo estará el formato PET? Mi señora madre, con la que hago el pedido conjunto, no le da la real gana de pedir el bag in box, estoy sin aceite, y a ver quién la convence a su edad de que el bag in box es mejor formato :ouch:


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Nov 2018)

Raullucu dijo:


> Diego, ¿previsión de cuándo estará el formato PET? Mi señora madre, con la que hago el pedido conjunto, no le da la real gana de pedir el bag in box, estoy sin aceite, y a ver quién la convence a su edad de que el bag in box es mejor formato :ouch:



Tranquilo, igual mañana. Está pedido y pagado desde el viernes, creo que posiblemente nos lo sirvan mañana


----------



## elmastonto (27 Nov 2018)

Diego tengo botellas vacías del año pasado y había pensado en pasar el aceite en bolsa a ellas. Es posible quitarles el tapón sin romperlas? El tapón podría volver a ponerse de nuevo?


----------



## Raullucu (28 Nov 2018)

Bueno, ya he hecho mi pedido, una combinación de PET y bag in boxes. Por cierto, Diego, me ha ocurrido algo curioso: he tenido que lanzar el pago a través de PayPal porque vuestra pasarela de pago con Unicaja decía que mi tarjeta Mastercard no era segura para realizar la transacción. Primera vez que no he podido hacer un pago con ella en una web.

Salu2.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Nov 2018)

elmastonto dijo:


> Diego tengo botellas vacías del año pasado y había pensado en pasar el aceite en bolsa a ellas. Es posible quitarles el tapón sin romperlas? El tapón podría volver a ponerse de nuevo?



Va a ser difícil que lo consigas, si logras ponerlo 'blando' en agua caliente igual si, no se. Piensa que están diseñados precisamente para que no se rellenen las botellas.



Raullucu dijo:


> Bueno, ya he hecho mi pedido, una combinación de PET y bag in boxes. Por cierto, Diego, me ha ocurrido algo curioso: he tenido que lanzar el pago a través de PayPal porque vuestra pasarela de pago con Unicaja decía que mi tarjeta Mastercard no era segura para realizar la transacción. Primera vez que no he podido hacer un pago con ella en una web.
> 
> Salu2.



Buff, no tengo ni idea de tarjetas y bancos. Preguntaré a ver porque a nosotros nos viene mejor que podáis pagar por tarjeta, porque paypal cobra un huevo. 
Espero que el aove sí que te guste.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Nov 2018)

Para que veáis la diferencias de tonalidades entre esta cosecha y la pasada (ahora claro, con un año a sus espaldas) y también entre el filtrado y el sin filtrar.

Olivar de Plata, colores - YouTube


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Nov 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> *Diego*, te aviso también por aquí : habemus problemilla con cajas de 5L no recibidas ( faltan dos ) en un pedido.
> 
> Ya he enviado email y mensaje a través de vuestra web este mediodía, lo dejo por aquí en caso de que ambos se hayan ido a la carpeta de spam.



Bien, he hablado con ellos y creo que lo solucionan rápido, de todas formas te he enviado el número de seguimiento y su teléfono al correo. Infórmame de todo.


----------



## François (30 Nov 2018)

El aceite es una grasa y es mala para el cuerpo. Cuanto menos se consuma mejor. Un saludi


----------



## Raullucu (30 Nov 2018)

Recién desprecintado el grifillo del bag in box y accionados sus tiradores, sale de esa cajita un aceite deliciosos, más amarillito y brillante que el de la cosecha anterior y mucho más amable en la boca, pica notablemente menos, lo que se agradece.

El único pero a todo esto ha sido, como siempre, la franquicia de MRW de mi zona: lamentable el servicio y lamentable el trato. Por segundo año consecutivo he tenido que pasar en persona a recoger el pedido porque no les daba la gana de cargarlo en la furgoneta y llevármelo a casa.

El año que viene, Diego, intentaré contactar con vosotros con tiempo para buscar una fórmula alternativa aunque sea algo más cara, porque si no mucho me temo que tendré que conseguir el aceite en otro sitio que no usen a estos piratas de MRW. O eso o le prendo fuego a la oficina de la franquicia.



François dijo:


> El aceite es una grasa y es mala para el cuerpo. Cuanto menos se consuma mejor. Un saludi



Gracias por el consejo, amigo, su razonamiento me ha convencido para que en vez de los huevos fritos en el aceite de Diego que me voy a meter esta noche, me tomaré un vasito de agua, 0% grasa, oiga.

Salu2.


----------



## Puertas (30 Nov 2018)

François dijo:


> El aceite es una grasa y es mala para el cuerpo. Cuanto menos se consuma mejor. Un saludi



Es muy calórico y por eso se debe consumir con moderación. Y, precisamente por eso, se debe elegir el mejor, que es el de oliva.

Las grasas no son malas para el cuerpo. Las grasas MALAS son malas para el cuerpo.


----------



## Raullucu (1 Dic 2018)

Seiyuro, el problema con MRW lo tengo desde el año pasado, que fue cuando abrieron una nueva franquicia más cercana a mi casa. Con la antigua, que por cierto estaba bien lejos, todo funcionaba fenomenal. Pero bueno, no quiero desviar el hilo con este problema, entiendo que si a Diego y familia les funciona bien y barato MRW y al resto de clientes no les supone ningún problema, debería seguir utilizando su servicio. Ya le buscaré solución a mi problema llegado el momento, de momento a disfrutar del aceite una temporada maś.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Dic 2018)

Yo se que a aquellos a los que les vaya mal no tienen consuelo posible, pero no tenéis más que echar un vistazo por internet para encontrar comentarios negativos de todos y cada uno de los distribuidores que hay, de todos. 

Nosotros no somos amazon y por tanto nuestra experiencia es muy limitada pero en nuestro caso, tanto por la franquicia de Úbeda que es la que nos recoge la mercancía, como en general por las entregas a toda España, con MRW vamos muy bien.

Ya os digo que hay comentarios malos de todos, y que una funcione bien no significa que no te puedan romper un envío o extraviarlo, eso pasa a menudo por muy buenos que sean. Además ya sabéis como van los sueldos ahora mismo, a los repartidores les cargan las multas, en fin. Os pido disculpas por los problemas que puedan haber o por los que hayan habido antes, y también un poco de paciencia.


----------



## LADRIC (8 Dic 2018)

diego, ¿cuando tendras los analisis del aceite?


he visto tambien estas garrafas de AOVE sin filtrar, ¿que tal para las tostadas?

con que recomiendas usar el aceite sin filtrar?


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Dic 2018)

EL ADRI dijo:


> diego, ¿cuando tendras los analisis del aceite?
> 
> 
> he visto tambien estas garrafas de AOVE sin filtrar, ¿que tal para las tostadas?
> ...



Ya los tengo, el del Primeros días está publicado en su página, y el de Olivar de Plata lo pondré en cuanto pueda. Te puedo decir en primicia que la acidez es 0,12%

El aceite sin filtrar se puede usar para lo mismo que se usa el filtrado, para todo. Lo que sí recomiendo es que no se almacene, por eso lo tenemos a la venta sólo hasta final de año. Después lo filtraremos porque es mejor para su conservación. Por ejemplo, si vas a comprar aceite para todo el año, compra sólo un poquito sin filtrar y el resto filtrado.


----------



## S. GOKU (10 Dic 2018)

Que opinion te merecela siguiente marca de aceite? 

Nuestros Productos - Aceite de Oliva EcolÃ³gico. Cortijo Suerte Alta


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Dic 2018)

neutralizador1 dijo:


> Que opinion te merecela siguiente marca de aceite?
> 
> Nuestros Productos - Aceite de Oliva EcolÃ³gico. Cortijo Suerte Alta



No te puedo decir, no he tenido la suerte de probarlo, seguro que es bueno. La finca si es una pasada por lo poco que he podido ver en fotos y leer en la web, todo el mundo no tiene la suerte de heredar un cortijo con 255 hectáreas de olivar. Y aunque no lo creas tiene mérito, pues son más los que lo han heredado y lo han convertido en billetes que los que hacen funcionar una finca de verdad y la economía de la zona.


----------



## aritzegur (13 Dic 2018)

Pedido anual realizado. Aún me queda de la cosecha anterior, así que tardaré un pelín en estrenar la nueva.

Señalar que la atención y rapidez espectaculares, como siempre. Me equivoqué al hacer el pedido y Diego me lo solucionó con muchísima rapidez, el envío en 24 horas en casa.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Dic 2018)

Me interesaría mucho conocer la opinión de aquellos que habéis pedido Olivar de Plata filtrado y sin filtrar, o en cajas completas o bien porque hayamos mezclado ambos en una caja, para saber si habéis notado diferencias y en caso de ser así, qué notáis.

Animaros que me consta que hay muchos foreros que lo habéis hecho.


----------



## cujo (14 Dic 2018)

Gracias Diego por este hilo.

Yo hace poco estuve en una almazara tradicional del sur de navarra que tiene sus propios olivos.
Aceite Artajo.
Muy recomendable, en los supers nos venden mierda.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Dic 2018)

EL ADRI dijo:


> diego, ¿cuando tendras los analisis del aceite?
> 
> 
> he visto tambien estas garrafas de AOVE sin filtrar, ¿que tal para las tostadas?
> ...



Aquí tienes los análisis,







Puedes ver la acidez bajísima, y todo el resto de parámetros muy por debajo del máximo establecido para un virgen extra. Para mi lo más destacable es el frutado de 6,8 en cata, altísimo para un aove de formato familiar y cinco euros el litro. Y también la nota aludiendo al multiresiduos en el que destaca que no aparecen ningunos. 

Tengo que explicar aquí que lo que aparece es una especie de resumen en el que el laboratorio dice que no hay residuos en mi aceite, el multiresiduos es un análisis de ciento y pico de materias activas y ocupa mucho más espacio, además de ser muy feo de enseñar.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2018 at 20:28 ----------

Olivar de Plata 2018

Os dejo la dirección web de la cosecha de este año con el análisis ya incorporado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Dic 2018)

Os quiero dejar unas fotos de hoy, a la espera de unas imágenes que nos han grabado unos amigos con un dron, que espero que sean chulas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Dic 2018)

Feliz Navidad - YouTube

Feliz Navidad a todos


----------



## Como decirlo...... (26 Dic 2018)

Tras dos años procrastinando, decido probar el aceite de esta familia. Algún problema o malentendido solucionado por teléfono con carácter inmediato. Plazo de entrega, teniendo un fin de semana por medio, dentro de parámetros aceptables. El aceite, que es lo importante, sólo se me ocurre un calificativo que reúna todas las connotaciones en un vocablo : cojonudo. Y para colmo, hace un rato, recibo llamada personal de Diego interesándose por mi opinión. Pues bien Diego, te contesto por aquí. Por gente como vosotros, sigue mereciendo la pena vivir en España. Seriedad, transparencia, formalidad en los negocios, y un trato personal que invita a trataros como amigos. Así os considero ya. Un saludo a todos los conforeros, y no, no soy un multinick de Diego, aunque no me prodigue en escribir en el foro.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Dic 2018)

Como decirlo...... dijo:


> Tras dos años procrastinando, decido probar el aceite de esta familia. Algún problema o malentendido solucionado por teléfono con carácter inmediato. Plazo de entrega, teniendo un fin de semana por medio, dentro de parámetros aceptables. El aceite, que es lo importante, sólo se me ocurre un calificativo que reúna todas las connotaciones en un vocablo : cojonudo. Y para colmo, hace un rato, recibo llamada personal de Diego interesándose por mi opinión. Pues bien Diego, te contesto por aquí. Por gente como vosotros, sigue mereciendo la pena vivir en España. Seriedad, transparencia, formalidad en los negocios, y un trato personal que invita a trataros como amigos. Así os considero ya. Un saludo a todos los conforeros, y no, no soy un multinick de Diego, aunque no me prodigue en escribir en el foro.



Muchas gracias de verdad. Vuestras opiniones ayudan a seguir, y cada día es más difícil, no sé quién nos convenció de que en nuestra sociedad había que comprarlo todo a multinacionales, que si no no se compraba un producto serio. 

La llamada es lo mejor de todo. Es cierto que se necesita mucho tiempo, que a todo el mundo no le viene bien, y que tampoco podemos llamar a todo el mundo, y solemos tender a llamar a los nuevos porque creemos que los que piden más veces (aunque seguro que lo merecen más) están convencidos de que hacemos un buen producto. Pero es que la llamada es lo mejor, ayer mismo hablé con varios, una me dijo que jamás compraría otro, un cliente del norte me invitó a comer pulpo a feira con él cuando quisiera. Hay un montón de buena gente.


----------



## h2o ras (29 Dic 2018)

He descubierto el Olivar de plata en este foro.
mi primer pedido fue "sin filtrar", muy bueno con las tostadas.
un saludo


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Ene 2019)

Aove para el pelo

Hasta en el pelo se lo echa el personal. No es extraño para uno de Jaén desde luego, no se para vosotros.


----------



## singermorning (9 Ene 2019)

Hombre, uno de Jaen dificilmente conoce o ha conocido ningun aceite que no sea el que se produce industrialmente alli


----------



## Polo de limón (9 Ene 2019)

Acaba de llegar el pedido, en casa de mis abuelos están encantados con el aceite, tanto por el sabor como por lo que cunde. 

Una pregunta, el pedido de 15 litros les dura unos 3 meses, si en vez de 15 les pido 30 para la siguiente vez, se conserva bien el aceite? Es para aprovechar los gastos de envío. 

Pregunto desde la ignorancia absoluta.

Un saludo, y enhorabuena.


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Ene 2019)

Polo de limón dijo:


> Acaba de llegar el pedido, en casa de mis abuelos están encantados con el aceite, tanto por el sabor como por lo que cunde.
> 
> Una pregunta, el pedido de 15 litros les dura unos 3 meses, si en vez de 15 les pido 30 para la siguiente vez, se conserva bien el aceite? Es para aprovechar los gastos de envío.
> 
> ...



El aceite de oliva es un conservante natural, en nuestro caso además el virgen extra tiene un alto contenido en polifenoles y vitamina E, y como es de la variedad picual tiene mucho oleico. Por tanto se conserva genial, siempre lejos de la luz y del calor, y si puede ser tapado mejor que mejor.

Ahora los gastos de envío van en función del peso, así que el ahorro va a ser poco en dos cajas con respecto a una.


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Ene 2019)

RecolecciÃ³n con paraguas Olivar de Plata - YouTube


Desde una perspectiva totalmente nueva, también para nosotros, quiero que veáis como cogemos aceituna para nuestro aove. Y quiero resaltar sobre todo los colores, me ha sorprendido mucho el color del olivo visto desde arriba, también el color del musgo bajo los olivos, un verde amarillento, y el de la vegetación que compone la cubierta vegetal en la calles entre los olivos. Espero que os guste. Cuando tenga tiempo, con muchos de estos vídeos que nos ha hecho un amigo espero poder hacer uno realmente bueno que nos sirva para la web.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (28 Ene 2019)

Acabo de hacer un nuevo pedido de 3 bag in box Cosecha 2018. Esperándolo con impaciencia para ver si es tan bueno como lo fue el de la cosecha 2017...
En ese envase se conserva perfectamente durante varios meses y es comodísimo de usar.

El año pasado me pasé por sus instalaciones de Sabiote y lo adquirí allí directamente, pero este año no me ha sido posible pasarme en persona.

Un saludo a Diego, que además de tener producto de calidad a precio justo, está muy preocupado por la satisfacción del cliente final.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (30 Ene 2019)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Acabo de hacer un nuevo pedido de 3 bag in box Cosecha 2018. Esperándolo con impaciencia para ver si es tan bueno como lo fue el de la cosecha 2017...
> En ese envase se conserva perfectamente durante varios meses y es comodísimo de usar.
> 
> El año pasado me pasé por sus instalaciones de Sabiote y lo adquirí allí directamente, pero este año no me ha sido posible pasarme en persona.
> ...



Actualizo: Me llegó en menos de 24 h el aceita a casa. Lo he probado y es estupendo, como siempre. El sabor se parece mucho al de la cosecha pasada. El aroma y el color verde invitan a consumirlo sin parar.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Ene 2019)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Acabo de hacer un nuevo pedido de 3 bag in box Cosecha 2018. Esperándolo con impaciencia para ver si es tan bueno como lo fue el de la cosecha 2017...
> En ese envase se conserva perfectamente durante varios meses y es comodísimo de usar.
> 
> El año pasado me pasé por sus instalaciones de Sabiote y lo adquirí allí directamente, pero este año no me ha sido posible pasarme en persona.
> ...



Cuando te llegue nos cuentas. En verdad el envase es genial, pero no se ve el producto, que a la gente le gusta, y a nosotros nos ayuda también, por el color que tiene nuestro aceite.

Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Mar 2019)

Como os cuento en el vídeo, siempre congelo muestras para comparar cosechas, aunque el aove es un alimento que se conserva genial por sus polifenoles y la vitamina E, evoluciona poquito a poco a peor, por tanto, como entre una y otra cosecha pasa un año entero, la única forma de comparar en igualdad de condiciones es congelar. 

Este año lo que se me ocurrió, porque preguntáis cómo conservar mejor el aceite, fue que en vez de comparar cosechas distintas iba a comparar la misma cosecha 2017 conservada de distinta forma. Por un lado una muestra congelada y por otro una muestra con la evolución normal, primero en bodega en acero inoxidable a temperatura estable y luego en botella de vidrio opaco. El resultado es el esperado, lo mejor para conservarlo como recién hecho es congelarlo. Obviamente en el vídeo sólo se aprecia el color, pero ya es muy indicativo que seamos capaces de conservar la clorofila (responsable del verde) pues es muy complicado cuidarla, y el aceite verde evoluciona muy rápido hacia tonos más dorados.

El problema a la hora de conservar como un alimento normal el aceite de oliva es su forma especial de helarse, sino lo meteríamos en el frigorífico y sería lo mejor, pero es que como se hiela por encima de cero grados, pues cuando echemos mano resulta que no saldrá por la boca del envase pues estará helado. Pero ya muchos sabéis que el mejor aove que ofrecemos es el recién elaborado, y que aunque está genial durante todo el año, siempre queda en la memoria cuando lo recibes en noviembre-diciembre. Pues ya sabéis, si tenéis la posibilidad, en cuanto venga congelad una o dos garrafas y tened en medio sólo la que estéis usando, en agosto y septiembre os acordaréis.

Os dejo la entrada al blog por si queréis verla allí completa.

Conservación del aceite de oliva



[YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Abr 2019)

Vengo a contaros que hemos decidido regalar los gastos de envío para pedidos superiores a cien euros, para que lo sepáis. También hemos hecho un código de descuento para los bags in box de Primeros días de cosecha, es *PdCBiB *por si alguno estáis interesados.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## The Black Adder (1 Abr 2019)

Hola Diego,

Una pregunta... hace tiempo comenté por aquí que yo, que como mucha mayonesa, tenía el problema de que me veía obligado a hacerla con aceite de oliva refinado porque el virgen extra le daba un sabor demasiado fuerte. Yo suelo usar Arbequina, que no es precisamente fuerte, pero aún así la mayonesa de AOVE me sale incomestible. Tampoco me gusta la idea de mezclarlo con aceite de girasol. La cosa quedó así ...

El otro día me recomendaron la variedad Empeltre precisamente para esto... por lo poco que he leído desde entonces es típica del Bajo Aragón y sí que dicen que es suave. ¿Sabes algo de ella de primera mano (vamos, que si la has probado), y de cómo se compara con las variedades más comunes? Gracias!!


----------



## YakDaniels (1 Abr 2019)

Por la zona de la sierra de Espadan, por Castellon-Teruel hay una variedad de aceituna, La Serrana, que hace un aove muy suave, aunque la produccion es pequeña. Yo la he comprado en cooperativas de Segorbe y Almedijar.
Para mayonesa va muy bien, aunque para ensaladas y demas despues del aove de picual... etc, se nota que tiene sabor menos intenso.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Abr 2019)

TheBlackAdder dijo:


> Hola Diego,
> 
> Una pregunta... hace tiempo comenté por aquí que yo, que como mucha mayonesa, tenía el problema de que me veía obligado a hacerla con aceite de oliva refinado porque el virgen extra le daba un sabor demasiado fuerte. Yo suelo usar Arbequina, que no es precisamente fuerte, pero aún así la mayonesa de AOVE me sale incomestible. Tampoco me gusta la idea de mezclarlo con aceite de girasol. La cosa quedó así ...
> 
> El otro día me recomendaron la variedad Empeltre precisamente para esto... por lo poco que he leído desde entonces es típica del Bajo Aragón y sí que dicen que es suave. ¿Sabes algo de ella de primera mano (vamos, que si la has probado), y de cómo se compara con las variedades más comunes? Gracias!!



Si que la he probado. El aove de empeltre es ciertamente menos intenso que el de picual por ejemplo, u hojiblanca, pero también depende mucho de la elaboración y de la fecha de recolección. Es decir, para todas las variedades de aceituna os sirven estas premisas, independientemente de las características intrínsecas de cada variedad, si la recolección es temprana o en la almazara aplican temperatura (mucho peor si pasan ambas cosas a la vez) los amargos y los picantes en el aove se disparan. Yo se que es muy complicado saber de todo, y nos resulta a todos más sencillo generalizar, pero en todas las variedades te puedes encontrar aceites muy buenos y muy malos, y también planos o intensos.

Si usas arbequina y todavía lo encuentras incomestible no creo que con empeltre vaya a ser mucho mejor, si te recomendaría que busques este tipo de variedades digamos, maduras, aceites que no sean de esta cosecha, aunque corres el riesgo de que tengan ya cierto toque rancio, porque son aceites con poco oleico y pocos polifenoles y no tienen la estabilidad de un picual o un cornicabra por ejemplo.



YakDaniels dijo:


> Por la zona de la sierra de Espadan, por Castellon-Teruel hay una variedad de aceituna, La Serrana, que hace un aove muy suave, aunque la produccion es pequeña. Yo la he comprado en cooperativas de Segorbe y Almedijar.
> Para mayonesa va muy bien, aunque para ensaladas y demas despues del aove de picual... etc, se nota que tiene sabor menos intenso.



Los aoves tempranos intervienen en los platos, todos, no son un mero vehículo para la fritura por ejemplo, sino que dotan a lo que se aliña, cuece o fríe con ellos de su sabor, su carácter, aunque hay muchas variedades y por tanto muchas posibilidades. Una de las cosas que perseguimos aquellos que elaboramos buenos aceites es que los consumidores tengan en casa varios para distintos usos. Como ocurre con el vino (que siempre es un mundo de referencia para el olivar), no usamos el mismo vino para cocinar, para tomar una copa en casa o para poner en una cena especial.

A mi me gusta mucho la mayonesa hecha con mi aceite, con un aove intenso en general, pero todo el mundo no es igual. La forma más sencilla de rebajarla es usando como ha dicho @TheBlackAdder girasol para rebajar la intensidad, normalmente el aceite de girasol no sabe a nada o casi nada, y así atenúa la intensidad de un aove fresco.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Abr 2019)

Beneficios del aove según ABC

Os dejo esta noticia


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Abr 2019)

Bueno, ya ha pasado la semana santa, pero si podemos recordar sus sabores, os dejo nuestra receta de torrijas con nuestros aove. Torrijas con virgen extra


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Jun 2019)

He visto este artículo de cocina del Hola dando una vuelta por internet. Aceites aromatizados

El aceite de oliva tiene la gran virtud de absorber rápidamente los aromas u olores de las cosas que le rodean, por eso nos encanta mojar sopas en la mayoría de los aceites que usamos para cocinar distintos platos. Y por eso es tan puñetero para elaborarlo, porque no sólo absorbe los aromas de las almejas, las alcachofas o el ajo, también los malos olores de la suciedad, de todo lo que lo rodea.

Como anécdota contaros que en una de las catas que hice hace tiempo probamos un aceite y a la mayoría de los catadores nos daba un olor extraño, como a carburante, a gasoil, y claro eso es imposible en un aceite. Es normal que aparezca el rancio debido a la oxidación o el atrojado debido a la suciedad de la almazara o a un excesivo tiempo transcurrido entre la recolección y la molienda, pero gasoil no era nada normal. Al final resultó que para calefactar la bodega habían utilizado un cañón de aire con ese combustible porque los aireadores de la bodega estaban estropeados. Y el aceite estaba dentro de los depósitos de acero inoxidable, ¡pues aún así olía a gasoil!

A lo que iba, que es extremadamente fácil aromatizar un aceite con aquello que nos guste o nos interese. Yo lo hago por ejemplo con pimienta para luego aderezar los bocadillos de jamón york tipo braseado y cosas así. Muy normal también es aromatizar aceites con albahaca, orégano o tomillo para ensaladas o pasta. Con cilantro y limón para arroces y pastas. Con romero para el pescado, y sobre todo un clásico es con ajo y guindilla para las tostadas.

Artículo aromatizar aoves


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Jun 2019)

Hace 2.000 años, las campiñas de Córdoba y Jaén eran las principales zonas productoras de aceite de oliva del mundo, al igual que ocurre hoy en día. Roma potenció este cultivo y su comercio, ya que el aceite de oliva andaluz alimentó a su plebe durante más de dos siglos. Las legiones que protegían el Imperio en las Galias, en Britania o en las fronteras del Rin y el Danubio también utilizaron el aceite de oliva como uno de los elementos principales en sus dietas.
Esta imagen de un pasado en el que el aceite de oliva tuvo tanta importancia como hoy día ha sido planteada por los investigadores Carlos Márquez y Ángel Ventura, del Departamento de Historia del Arte, Arqueología y Música de la Universidad de Córdoba (UCO), y Enrique Melchor, del Departamento de Ciencias de la Antigüedad y de la Edad Media de este centro docente en la última edición de “La Universidad Responde”.
Como respuesta a la pregunta planteada por el microespacio del programa “Universo Sostenible” de La 2 de TVE, “¿Qué importancia tuvo el aceite de oliva en la antigüedad?”, los investigadores de la UCO realizan un análisis sobre cómo la producción y comercialización de este producto influyó en las sociedades romanas, que en el caso de Andalucía eran numerosas y con una monumentalidad de gran envergadura.
En este contexto, productores y comerciantes aceiteros realizaron todo tipo de donaciones a las comunidades buscando así obtener el voto del pueblo en las elecciones y recibir honores y distinciones públicas. Financiaron estatuas, edificio, espectáculos y banquetes favoreciendo la paz y el consenso social y determinando la monumentalidad de estas ciudades, según ha destacado la universidad cordobesa.

Fuente: Mercacei


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Jul 2019)

Esto es de lo más interesante que he visto últimamente alrededor del mundo del aceite, por eso, además de ponerlo en el hilo del aceite, he pensado en abrir un tema nuevo. Estaba buscando material para mi blog, para la web, y estaba buscando algo que demostrara que el bag in box es un buen envase para el aove y me he topado con esto.

Estimación vida útil aceite de oliva

Es un estudio cortito, 8 páginas, y con gráficos. Pero para los que no queráis leerlo completo o queráis un resumen lo que han hecho en los Ifapas de Córdoba y Jaén es coger un aceite de oliva virgen extra, aove en adelante, y envasarlo en todos los tipos de envase normales para aove, BBM y BBT que son bags in box, LG y LP que son latas grande y pequeña, PG y PP que son pet grande y pequeño, CO y CT cristal opaco y transparente y C que es cerámica. Y ya con el aove en los envases han simulado las condiciones de luz y temperatura de un supermercado y han colocado el aceite ahí para que pase el tiempo. Luego, a los tres, seis y nueve meses han abierto envases de cada formato y han analizado los aceites tanto sensorialmente (cata) como diferentes parámetros de calidad de los aceites (acidez, peróxidos, kas 232 y 270, ésteres, etc)








Esta gráfica muestra el K270, es la absorbancia al ultravioleta de una determinada longitud de onda, y se usa para conocer la calidad y estado de conservación de un virgen extra, si os fijáis al inicio para todos los envases el valor es el mismo. Sin embargo a los nueve meses sólo los bags in box BBM y BBT y la lata grande LG tienen un parámetro aceptable, pues para que un aove sea considerado como tal, es decir, virgen extra, el K270 no puede superar los 0,22, y hay varios que superan los 0,25 ampliamente.








Esta también es muy interesante, refleja la aparición de defectos en cata a lo largo del tiempo. Como es normal al principio no hay tales defectos pues como sabéis para que un aove sea catalogado como virgen extra no puede tener defectos en cata, sin embargo hay envases en los que aparecen tales defectos a los seis meses, en los bag in box no aparecen hasta los nueve meses, y con bastante menor intensidad que en el resto de envases.

Esto viene a demostrar varias cosas, que os he ido contando desde siempre en el hilo mio sobre aceite, y que no vais a ver fácilmente en ningún sitio. Por un lado demuestra que las estanterías de los supermercados y los envases sobre todo transparentes son veneno para un buen virgen extra, siempre que podáis compradlo a un pequeño productor que os garantice su buena conservación hasta el momento del consumo en vuestra casa. Por otro como os he contado alguna vez, que el bag in box es el mejor formato de envase para un buen virgen extra, que de verdad que no lo defiendo por tenerlo, de hecho vendemos en pet también y al mismo precio, pero siempre recomendamos el otro. Por costumbre solemos comprar el aceite en garrafas y eso es un error garrafal, permitidme el chiste. Y por último que cosas como los aceites que no eran vírgenes demostrado por la OCU es algo difícil de demostrar y de culpabilizar pues el aceite evoluciona, y se puede envasar un aceite siendo virgen extra y que luego deje de serlo en el envase. Os he contado muchas veces que el aove evoluciona pero nunca como el vino bueno, siempre, aunque muy lentamente, evoluciona a peor. Por eso compradlo lo mejor posible.

Al final tengo que contaros que para mi el estudio se queda corto, si hubieran analizado los aceites además de recien abiertos, con un tiempo ya abiertos, la diferencia entre el bag in box y el resto hubiera sido mayor. Es decir, si el aceite analizado a los tres meses, abierto a propósito para ello, luego a los seis (con tres ya abierto) lo hubieran vuelto a analizar, el resultado de la oxidación al entrar en contacto con el aire hubiera dado con unos valores mucho más favorables al bag in box de lo que ha dado así. Os dejo la dirección de mi blog también, Olivar de Plata, bag in box mejor envase


----------



## ignominias (2 Jul 2019)

y así para andar por casa, de los aceites que puedes comprar en un supermercado, cuál aconsejas?


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Jul 2019)

ignominias dijo:


> y así para andar por casa, de los aceites que puedes comprar en un supermercado, cuál aconsejas?



Yo vivo de esto chiquillo, yo tengo que recomendar el mío, ya no sólo por economía, es que de verdad que los aceites de supermercado no merecen la pena, salvo contadas excepciones de marcas muy top y muy caras. Ya has visto la anterior respuesta.


----------



## autsaider (4 Jul 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Yo vivo de esto chiquillo, yo tengo que recomendar el mío, ya no sólo por economía, es que de verdad que los aceites de supermercado no merecen la pena, salvo contadas excepciones de marcas muy top y muy caras. Ya has visto la anterior respuesta.



No sabía ni que existían los envases bags in box hasta hoy. Espero no preguntar una tontería.

¿Los aceites envasados en bags in box se oxidan? Lo pregunto porque en un envase normal cuando viertes el aceite, va entrando aire según va saliendo el aceite y por tanto se oxida si o si. Pero si el envase es una bolsa, pues la bolsa se va encogiendo según va saliendo el aceite, y por tanto no es necesario que entre nada de aire: por tanto 0% oxidación.

Por cierto he entrado en tu página y cuando le doy a Tienda no se me carga la página. Uso firefox.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> No sabía ni que existían los envases bags in box hasta hoy. Espero no preguntar una tontería.
> 
> ¿Los aceites envasados en bags in box se oxidan? Lo pregunto porque en un envase normal cuando viertes el aceite, va entrando aire según va saliendo el aceite y por tanto se oxida si o si. Pero si el envase es una bolsa, pues la bolsa se va encogiendo según va saliendo el aceite, y por tanto no es necesario que entre nada de aire: por tanto 0% oxidación.
> 
> Por cierto he entrado en tu página y cuando le doy a Tienda no se me carga la página. Uso firefox.



A ver, todos los aceites se oxidan, el de oliva virgen extra picual menos, por su alto contenido en oleico y por los polifenoles, que son antioxidantes, la vitamina E, etc.. pero también. Ahora bien, haciendo todo el proceso bien pues bastante menos. Nosotros usamos depósitos 'siemprellenos' que tienen la parte superior móvil y se ajusta al contenido, evitando la cabecera de aire. También tenemos inertización en otros depósitos, que es un sistema que extrae el aire inyectando nitrógeno, que es inerte, y evita la oxidación. Luego el envase bag in box hace precisamente lo que tú dices, y evita mucha oxidación.

La tienda es que la estaba modificando hoy mi hermano, y supongo que habrá sido en el momento ese, pero creo que ya irá bien. Gracias de todas formas por avisarme.


----------



## autsaider (4 Jul 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Nosotros usamos depósitos 'siemprellenos' que tienen la parte superior móvil y se ajusta al contenido, evitando la cabecera de aire.



¿Cómo se llaman esos depósitos y donde pueden comprarse?


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Cómo se llaman esos depósitos y donde pueden comprarse?



Siemprellenos, se llaman así. 6348 - Deposito vino siempre lleno neumático con fondo cónico y patas 100 L. | eBay


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Jul 2019)

Usando la temperatura y la técnica adecuada, y eligiendo bien el aceite, los fritos no tienen por qué ser perjudiciales para la salud.

Fuente: Fritos saludables: técnica, temperatura y aceite de oliva

Un artículo documentado e interesante


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Ago 2019)

OLIVOS CON VISTAS AL MAR

De forma figurada Andalucía (España) es un “_mar de olivos_”, pues los olivos se extienden de forma infinitiva por seis de las ochos provincias andaluzas, destacando dicho paisaje en la provincia de Jaén.

Si se utiliza dicha expresión de forma literal, en Grecia existe también “un mar de olivos”. Se trata de las Islas Jónicas, bañadas por el mar homónimo, integrada por siete islas de mayor tamaño y un gran número de islas menores. Entre ellas destacan Corfú, Paxos, Kastos, o Ítaca entre otras.

Seguir leyendo


----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 Ago 2019)

¿Qué está pasando?

Un herbicida intoxica a miles de olivos que esta campaña dejarán de producir | CORDÓPOLIS, el Diario Digital de Córdoba

*Un herbicida intoxica a miles de olivos que esta campaña dejarán de producir*
_
“Pensábamos que era la sequía, pero no”. El uso de herbicidas en el otoño del año pasado podría estar relacionado con una masiva intoxicación de olivares, principalmente de campiña, en Córdoba y Jaén, que a estas alturas presentan malformaciones y que directamente no están produciendo aceitunas.

La voz de alarma la ha dado la asociación agraria COAG, que ha constituido ya una plataforma de afectados en Jaén que se ampliará a Córdoba. Francisco Elvira Arroyo, responsable de los servicios técnicos de COAG Jaén, explica que en la pasada campaña “los agricultores detectamos que se habían perdido la producción y lo achacamos a la sequía”. Sin embargo, algo le pasaba a los olivos. Muchos presentaban una malformación extraña, otros directamente no daban aceitunas y en algunos casos había toxicidad en las nuevas hojas. Y tras diversos análisis parecen haber dado con la causa: el uso de dos herbicidas muy comunes que unido a la falta de lluvia podría haber afectado a miles de olivos.....


_


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Ago 2019)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando?
> 
> Un herbicida intoxica a miles de olivos que esta campaña dejarán de producir | CORDÓPOLIS, el Diario Digital de Córdoba
> 
> ...



Nosotros desde hace años, concretamente uno antes de empezar a envasar nuestro aceite virgen extra, no utilizamos herbicidas de preemergencia, que son los que han traído este problema, en concreto dos materias activas (unido al exceso de dosis y la ineptitud de algunos, no toda la culpa es da las satánicas multinacionales). 

Echa un vistazo a este post por ejemplo, No todos los aceites son iguales


----------



## Perchas (29 Ago 2019)

¿ Que diferencias tecnicas, y de que están formados los envases el BBM y BBT ?, que son, ¿de Tetrabrick?.

Gracias por adelantado, haces una grandisima aportación de conocimiento, las latas lo mejor, y yo huiría del inoxidable, desde que descubrí que los malos olores que se pegan a las manos, como el pescado, el ajo etc se quitan ipsofacto restregando las manos en acero Inoxidable con un chorrito de agua, lo descubrí cuando compre en Lidl una pieza de Inox que emula a la forma de una pastilla de jabon gastada, y ¡¡¡ Funciona a base de bien!!!.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Ago 2019)

Perchas dijo:


> ¿ Que diferencias tecnicas, y de que están formados los envases el BBM y BBT ?, que son, ¿de Tetrabrick?.



Los bags in box son un formato que nosotros usamos, la foto de mi avatar por ejemplo, que consisten en una caja de cartón externa y una bolsa alimentaria con un grifo en su interior. La diferencia es que la bolsa puede ser de aspecto metálizado (BBM) o transparente (BBT), que yo sepa ambas son de materiales alimentarios, las diferencias técnicas ya tendría que consultarlas al proveedor.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Sep 2019)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando?
> 
> Un herbicida intoxica a miles de olivos que esta campaña dejarán de producir | CORDÓPOLIS, el Diario Digital de Córdoba
> 
> ...




A ver si hoy que tengo más tiempo te respondo bien. En el tema del campo, como en cualquier otro ámbito, ha habido una gran especialización, yo sé que algunos nos siguen viendo con fajín y boina, y en el tema de los herbicidas pues igual.

Hay un montón de tipos de herbicidas, los hay selectivos que sólo matan un tipo de planta, los hay de contacto que son aquellos que afectan a las partes de la planta, normalmente las hojas, que entran en contacto con el herbicida, los hay sistémicos, que son los que entran en el torrente de savia y matan a la planta de raiz. Pero haciendo una clasificación muy genérica, hay dos tipos, los que se echan directamente a la planta que se quiere matar, y los que se echan al suelo desnudo, que se llaman de pre emergencia (antes de que la planta emerja). Los herbicidas de preemergencia son aquellos que se aplican sobre el suelo sin necesidad de que haya en él malas hierbas, crean una película que impide nacer a las plantas, por supuesto ese efecto es duradero, (a nadie le interesaría usar ese sistema para eliminar a las plantas que vayan a nacer en tres días) según la dosis utilizada puede durar dos o tres meses. Y son residuales, que al menos dura ese tiempo, aunque en algunos casos dura mucho más.

En el olivar son muy útiles para los agricultores, porque permiten mantener el suelo del olivo despejado de malas hierbas durante el invierno (la aceituna se suele recoger de noviembre a marzo). En invierno suele haber mal tiempo, con lo que un fuerte viento o un temporal puede tirar la cosecha al suelo, si ese suelo está lleno de malas hierbas la aceituna se pierde, sin embargo si el suelo está 'limpio' se puede recoger. Si la aceituna cae al suelo y se recoge de ahí suele tener trazas de esos herbicidas. ¿Por qué nadie te lo cuenta? Pues porque normalmente esa aceituna recogida del suelo da aceites lampantes, y si has seguido el hilo sabes que esa categoría, la virgen lampante, la peor, suele llevarse a refinería para quitarle los malos olores y sabores (además de los buenos, las vitaminas, los polifenoles) y también se eliminan esos residuos. Otro problema añadido es que esos herbicidas utilizados en el suelo desnudo, si hay una fuerte lluvia suelen producirse erosiones, y pueden acabar en cauces fluviales e incluso pantanos Pantano contaminado si lees la noticia verás que hablan de diurón y terbutilazina, ambos herbicidas residuales prohibidos ya, la noticia es de 2016, y es en Girona, lo que quiere decir que no es un problema exclusivo del olivar y su cultivo.

Por eso nosotros hacemos tanto hincapié en que no utilizamos ese tipo de herbicidas, para luchar contra la erosión utilizamos cubiertas vegetales todo el año Cubiertas vegetales, que cogemos toda la aceituna de 'vuelo', es decir, de arriba, del árbol, que ninguna toca el suelo. Claro, todo eso nos complica la vida y encarece el producto, la aceituna que cae al suelo se pierde, eso nos obliga a una recolección más rápida y temprana, que es más cara, más trabajosa y menos rentable. Por eso la información es tan importante que se sepa.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Sep 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero es presentarme, soy Diego Almazán, de Sabiote, un pequeño pueblo de Jaén, cercano a Úbeda y Baeza. LLevo varios días siguiendo el foro, y al final he decidido registrarme y participar.
> 
> Como cada uno aporta de lo que sabe, yo voy a empezar por el aceite de oliva, hay mucha gente interesada ultimamente en el aceite, su cultura, su cata y las innumerables ventajas que proporciona a nuestra salud. Yo soy olivicultor, mi familia tiene olivos, producimos aceite de oliva. Además tengo una web donde informamos de todo lo que se nos ocurre sobre el tema, enseñamos las distintas categorías, los trabajos que vamos realizando en el campo, y demás.
> 
> ...



¿A qué llamáis defecto?


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Sep 2019)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿A qué llamáis defecto?



_'Virgen extra. El aceite de oliva virgen extra es el de mayor calidad, con un sabor y olor irreprochables. Para que un aceite sea catalogado como virgen extra debe pasar dos controles. Por un lado en laboratorio se comprueba que una serie de parámetros sean correctos, el más famoso es la acidez, que en un aceite de oliva virgen extra debe ser menor de 0,8% y que indica en porcentaje el número de ácidos grasos libres expresados en ácido oleico. El otro control es organoléptico, un panel de cata debe catalogar ese aceite de oliva como virgen extra, para lo cual el aceite debe tener entre todos los catadores del panel una mediana del *defecto* igual a cero, y una mediana del frutado positiva.'_

Supongo que te refieres a eso. Bien, para calificar un aceite de oliva virgen tiene que pasar dos exámenes digamos, por un lado el de laboratorio donde por una serie de métodos se cuantifican determinados valores, el más famoso es la acidez, un laboratorio mide la acidez de la muestra, y da 0,77%, es decir, el porcentaje de ácido oleico libre sobre el total es ese, por tanto, como la norma dice que si la acidez es 0,8 o inferior es virgen extra, ese aceite, para ese parámetro en concreto es virgen extra.
El otro examen que ha de pasar es el organoléptico, un panel de cata entrenado debe dilucidar probando ese aceite usando esta hoja de cata:






Bien, ahí tienes los atributos negativos o defectos. El atrojado o borras es una fermentación, normalmente se producía en el 'troje' de ahí el nombre, que era el sitio que se usaba para almacenar la aceituna hasta su molturación cuando la almazara no tenía la capacidad de moler toda la aceituna que estaba recibiendo. Moho, humedad, tierra suele aparecer en aceituna que ha caído al suelo. El avinado es otra fermentación pero anaeróbica, los aceites tienen ese olor avinado o avinagrado si es muy fuerte el defecto. El rancio también es muy típico, todas las grasas se enrancian, todos nos hemos comido una pipa rancia o tocino también. Y luego otro montón que tienes debajo y si quieres te explico. Pues bien, ahí el catador marca la intensidad del defecto, y también de los positivos *frutado, amargo y picante*, sobre la línea que tiene diez centímetros, luego el jefe de panel mide y determina la mediana de cada uno de los atributos. Para que un aceite sea virgen extra de verdad la mediana de los defectos o atributos negativos debe ser cero. Por desgracia hay cientos de aceites etiquetados como virgen extra que no lo son.


----------



## reconvertido (4 Sep 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> _'Virgen extra. El aceite de oliva virgen extra es el de mayor calidad, con un sabor y olor irreprochables. Para que un aceite sea catalogado como virgen extra debe pasar dos controles. Por un lado en laboratorio se comprueba que una serie de parámetros sean correctos, el más famoso es la acidez, que en un aceite de oliva virgen extra debe ser menor de 0,8% y que indica en porcentaje el número de ácidos grasos libres expresados en ácido oleico. El otro control es organoléptico, un panel de cata debe catalogar ese aceite de oliva como virgen extra, para lo cual el aceite debe tener entre todos los catadores del panel una mediana del *defecto* igual a cero, y una mediana del frutado positiva.'_
> 
> Supongo que te refieres a eso. Bien, para calificar un aceite de oliva virgen tiene que pasar dos exámenes digamos, por un lado el de laboratorio donde por una serie de métodos se cuantifican determinados valores, el más famoso es la acidez, un laboratorio mide la acidez de la muestra, y da 0,77%, es decir, el porcentaje de ácido oleico libre sobre el total es ese, por tanto, como la norma dice que si la acidez es 0,8 o inferior es virgen extra, ese aceite, para ese parámetro en concreto es virgen extra.
> El otro examen que ha de pasar es el organoléptico, un panel de cata entrenado debe dilucidar probando ese aceite usando esta hoja de cata:
> ...




Menudo información más completa.

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Sep 2019)

El aceite de oliva virgen extra es barato 

Es una entrevista a uno de los hombres que más saben de aceite de oliva del mundo, y que como es de aquí casi nadie conoce, si fuera estadounidense pues sería muy reconocido. Por si queréis leerla.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Sep 2019)

El aceite de oliva ofrece dos poderosas armas en la lucha contra la resistencia bacteriana

Crean con aceite de oliva dos poderosos remedios contra la resistencia bacteriana 

Os dejo dos enlaces para los que os resulte atractivo o curioso el tema, parece ser que partiendo de dos ácidos grasos presentes en el aceite de oliva han logrado no sé si sintetizar o evolucionar dichas moléculas para lograr dos compuestos con propiedades anti bacteniaras, en concreto contra _Staphylococcus aureus_ que a lo que se ve es una bacteria que suele aparecer en los hospitales y que resulta difícil de tratar.


----------



## wireless1980 (14 Sep 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero es presentarme, soy Diego Almazán, de Sabiote, un pequeño pueblo de Jaén, cercano a Úbeda y Baeza. LLevo varios días siguiendo el foro, y al final he decidido registrarme y participar.
> 
> Como cada uno aporta de lo que sabe, yo voy a empezar por el aceite de oliva, hay mucha gente interesada ultimamente en el aceite, su cultura, su cata y las innumerables ventajas que proporciona a nuestra salud. Yo soy olivicultor, mi familia tiene olivos, producimos aceite de oliva. Además tengo una web donde informamos de todo lo que se nos ocurre sobre el tema, enseñamos las distintas categorías, los trabajos que vamos realizando en el campo, y demás.
> 
> ...



Eso será en tu fábrica. 
Existen otras que muelen por prensado y sacan aceite virgen sin filtrar directo de la prensa. 
Un aceite que parece mucho mejor que el que vosotros hacéis, a simple vista.


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Sep 2019)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Eso será en tu fábrica.
> Existen otras que *muelen por prensado* y sacan aceite virgen sin filtrar directo de la prensa.
> Un aceite que parece mucho mejor que el que vosotros hacéis, *a simple vista*.



Mira, de verdad que después de tanto tiempo en los foros, lo que menos me gusta es la polémica, pero parece que entras buscándola. Moler por prensado es un absurdo, moler es moler y prensar es prensar, son dos acciones distintas. Se puede moler con molinos de empiedro, de martillos, de listello o en un mortero en tu casa, pero no con una prensa. Cuando la pasta entra en la prensa ya ha de estar molida, y se puede prensar con prensas hidráulicas, de tornillo, de torre o de saco. Pero no se puede moler por prensado, ni prensar por molido.

Las almazaras de prensas desaparecieron casi en su totalidad hace años, no uno ni dos, yo era de la junta rectora de una de las últimas que quedaban en Jaén, y de eso hace ya más de diez años. Que quedará alguna que siga funcionando en España, seguro. Como también es seguro que será posible contarlas con los dedos de una mano. Otra cosa es que haya algún romántico que se haya fabricado una casera para hacer cincuenta litros para su casa, pero eso no es una almazara, como no es una fábrica de zumos tu exprimidor de la encimera.

Respecto a si es mejor o peor, habría que probarlo, analizarlo, catarlo, que son las formas habituales de puntuar y evaluar un aceite de oliva virgen extra. A simple vista pues todavía Dios no me ha dado esa capacidad, que se ve que tú ya tienes.


----------



## wireless1980 (16 Sep 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Mira, de verdad que después de tanto tiempo en los foros, lo que menos me gusta es la polémica, pero parece que entras buscándola. Moler por prensado es un absurdo, moler es moler y prensar es prensar, son dos acciones distintas. Se puede moler con molinos de empiedro, de martillos, de listello o en un mortero en tu casa, pero no con una prensa. Cuando la pasta entra en la prensa ya ha de estar molida, y se puede prensar con prensas hidráulicas, de tornillo, de torre o de saco. Pero no se puede moler por prensado, ni prensar por molido.
> 
> Las almazaras de prensas desaparecieron casi en su totalidad hace años, no uno ni dos, yo era de la junta rectora de una de las últimas que quedaban en Jaén, y de eso hace ya más de diez años. Que quedará alguna que siga funcionando en España, seguro. Como también es seguro que será posible contarlas con los dedos de una mano. Otra cosa es que haya algún romántico que se haya fabricado una casera para hacer cincuenta litros para su casa, pero eso no es una almazara, como no es una fábrica de zumos tu exprimidor de la encimera.
> 
> Respecto a si es mejor o peor, habría que probarlo, analizarlo, catarlo, que son las formas habituales de puntuar y evaluar un aceite de oliva virgen extra. A simple vista pues todavía Dios no me ha dado esa capacidad, que se ve que tú ya tienes.



Sigue existiendo y se sigue produciendo con ellas. Aceite presado sin filtrar directo. No existira en la zona donde vives/trabajas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Sep 2019)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Sigue existiendo y se sigue produciendo con ellas. Aceite presado sin filtrar directo. No existira en la zona donde vives/trabajas.



No existen ya no, no sé si por suerte o por desgracia. Siempre tendemos a acordarnos de lo antiguo con cierta nostalgia, yo recuerdo el coche de mi padre, si me montara ahora y lo comparase con el mío, en comodidad, seguridad y otro montón de cosas seguramente pensaría que era una mierda. Como ya no me voy a montar lo recuerdo con cariño. Como te he dicho, yo formé parte de la rectora de una de las últimas almazaras de prensas de la provincia, de primera mano por tanto conozco todo aquello. Si sabes cómo funciona sabrás que jamás se cambian los capachos, o muy pocas veces. Y así otro montón de cosas. Ahora, que tú pienses que eran mejores, lo admito. Pero deberías argumentarlo.

Respecto a la zona en la que vivo. El año pasado en el mundo se produjeron unos tres millones de toneladas de aceite de oliva, de ellas nuestro país produjo un millón setecientas mil, y Jaén, donde vivo, setecientas cincuenta mil, es decir, una cuarta parte de todo el aceite de oliva del mundo sale de aquí, o sea, que es representativa la zona donde vivo y trabajo.


----------



## wireless1980 (16 Sep 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No existen ya no, no sé si por suerte o por desgracia. Siempre tendemos a acordarnos de lo antiguo con cierta nostalgia, yo recuerdo el coche de mi padre, si me montara ahora y lo comparase con el mío, en comodidad, seguridad y otro montón de cosas seguramente pensaría que era una mierda. Como ya no me voy a montar lo recuerdo con cariño. Como te he dicho, yo formé parte de la rectora de una de las últimas almazaras de prensas de la provincia, de primera mano por tanto conozco todo aquello. Si sabes cómo funciona sabrás que jamás se cambian los capachos, o muy pocas veces. Y así otro montón de cosas. Ahora, que tú pienses que eran mejores, lo admito. Pero deberías argumentarlo.
> 
> Respecto a la zona en la que vivo. El año pasado en el mundo se produjeron unos tres millones de toneladas de aceite de oliva, de ellas nuestro país produjo un millón setecientas mil, y Jaén, donde vivo, setecientas cincuenta mil, es decir, una cuarta parte de todo el aceite de oliva del mundo sale de aquí, o sea, que es representativa la zona donde vivo y trabajo.



Pues te doy la razón, desde el punto de vista higiénico no era mejor. Sería un recuerdo romántico.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Sep 2019)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Bueno tú mismo, el que quiera aceite primera prensada sin filtrar lo puede comprar en internet. El que quiera esa cosa que producen en Jaén que te pregunte a ti.
> 
> Pues te doy la razón, desde el punto de vista higiénico no era mejor. Sería un recuerdo romántico.



Es obvio que tienes más tiempo que yo, y más ganas de gresca. Yo vengo muy cansado del campo como para discutir inútilmente. Podría argumentarte un montón de datos, otro montón de premios y otro montón de montones, pero para qué, si a tí los argumentos no te gustan. 

El que quiera esa cosa que se hace en Jaén, que hace este inútil que escribe y que compran cientos de foreros incautos e ineptos que me busque. Y el que no pues que te pregunte a tí que tienes la verdad absoluta. Un saludo campeón.


----------



## wireless1980 (17 Sep 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Es obvio que tienes más tiempo que yo, y más ganas de gresca. Yo vengo muy cansado del campo como para discutir inútilmente. Podría argumentarte un montón de datos, otro montón de premios y otro montón de montones, pero para qué, si a tí los argumentos no te gustan.
> 
> El que quiera esa cosa que se hace en Jaén, que hace este inútil que escribe y que compran cientos de foreros incautos e ineptos que me busque. Y el que no pues que te pregunte a tí que tienes la verdad absoluta. Un saludo campeón.



Esa parte de mi respuesta la escribí sin pensar y después reflexioné escribiendo la segunda. Pero se me quedó guardada. Te pido disculpas por mi error porque realmente valoro todo lo que has dicho como información de primerísima mano y de maxima veracidad. Ya la he borrado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Sep 2019)

La producción de aceite de oliva descenderá en torno a un 25% en España


La producción de aceite de oliva en España aumentará en torno a un 40%

¿Qué, cualquiera los entiende?


----------



## CBRONSON (18 Sep 2019)

El mejor aceite que he probado nunca. lo recomiendo


----------



## Besucher (18 Sep 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> La producción de aceite de oliva descenderá en torno a un 25% en España
> 
> 
> La producción de aceite de oliva en España aumentará en torno a un 40%
> ...



Diego, ni caso. No son nada más que juntaletras de esos que cada vez hay más, y que hacen que verdaderos periodistas que corroboren la noticia son, no ya, especie en extinción, sino especia extinguida. Hoy, o cuando resulte que escribieron eso, les ha dado por ahí.

No sabrían distinguir el aceite de oliva de una alpargata, como tampoco un árbol de una hamaca.

Enhorabuena por tu trabajo, que espero que te siga dando réditos como para seguir en ello. Haces, y otros muchos como tú, un trabajo que no es considerado por nadie, pero que tiene un valor al que muy pocos dan importancia.

Con estas flores y alagos que te envío, espero que no te relajes, y que sigas al frente de ese campo tan duro pero tan agradecido si se le entiende.


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Sep 2019)

Besucher dijo:


> Diego, ni caso. No son nada más que juntaletras de esos que cada vez hay más, y que hacen que verdaderos periodistas que corroboren la noticia son, no ya, especie en extinción, sino especia extinguida. Hoy, o cuando resulte que escribieron eso, les ha dado por ahí.
> 
> No sabrían distinguir el aceite de oliva de una alpargata, como tampoco un árbol de una hamaca.
> 
> ...



No, no me relajo, aunque supongo que la vida aquí es mucho menos estresante que en una ciudad. El campo es complicado, sobre todo por el ritmo, la naturaleza no entiende de cobrar a final de mes, o de vacaciones, como digo lleva su ritmo. Evidentemente es agradecido sobre todo cuando algunos comentáis por aquí que el producto es excelente.

Respecto a que no está considerado, es verdad que ciertos trabajos, como la agricultura, entre tanta conectividad, know how, avances tecnológicos y demás. Pues parece que el campo no tiene tanta importancia. Pero al final la alimentación es la base de todo lo demás.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (3 Oct 2019)

Hombre Diego, va a descender. No se tú, pero yo este año tendré 40-60% de menos producción a simple vista


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Oct 2019)

SISIATUNONO dijo:


> Hombre Diego, va a descender. No se tú, pero yo este año tendré 40-60% de menos producción a simple vista




No se exactamente a qué te refieres, si yo he comentado algo que se me escapa. A nosotros también nos descenderá la cosecha, posiblemente la mitad, lo que nos dificulta el año y el elaborar un aceite extraordinario. Pero qué se le va a hacer, esto es el campo.

La única ventaja es que en general la poca aceituna que hay es de mayor tamaño, y está mejor 'elaborada' por el olivo, cuando la cosecha desciende suele subir la calidad del fruto, pues el olivo se ve menos acuciado para sacar la cosecha adelante que cuando le cuelga una cosecha grande. Como por desgracia todavía no somos capaces de vender toda nuestra producción de aceite bajo nuestra marca propia, no hay problema.




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> @Diego Almazán : Creo que soy el primero en plantarse en la cola de los impacientes en la ya clásica cola de " ¿ para cuando la nueva cosecha ? que se me acaba el aceiteeeeeeeeee "



Si que es clásica, si. Todavía queda aceite, de muchísima calidad, sé que siempre os digo que hay que comprar el aceite fresco, pero tened en cuenta que el que tenemos todavía no tiene once meses, es muy bueno, y tienes la posibilidad de coger por ejemplo un sólo bag in box que son cinco litros y te da para llegar (haz tus cálculos claro) a final de noviembre. Por muy rápido que vayamos, hasta al menos mediados de noviembre no habrá Olivar de Plata. Otra cosa es la edición limitada de Primeros días, que posiblemente esté en breve. Pero ¡es que estamos a tres de octubre!


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (3 Oct 2019)

diego como ves lo de los aranceles al aceite ,las aceitunas y otros productos a eeuu ???


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Oct 2019)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> diego como ves lo de los aranceles al aceite ,las aceitunas y otros productos a eeuu ???



Por desgracia la agricultura somos siempre el último mono para todo el mundo, para los políticos pero también para el resto. No espero por tanto que nadie nos defienda. Es obvio que si desde fuera nos ponen aranceles está claro que para vender ellos aquí también deberían tenerlos pero este es un tema con muchas aristas y yo por desgracia las desconozco casi todas.

Si te puedo dar mi opinión sobre dos cosas que tengo muy claras, nos comemos aquí aceites de muy mala calidad provenientes de países tercermundistas, donde no hay derechos laborales, no hay seguridad alimentaria, y a sus agricultores no se les exige que cumplan compromisos medioambientales con el campo, ni fitosanitarios con los productos, ni tampoco como te decía laborales con sus trabajadores. Y así es imposible competir, no sólo con el aceite, con cualquier producto. Es imposible que mantengamos nuestro medio rural vivo si entran productos de peor calidad y sin ninguna seguridad pero con mucho menor precio por los costes de elaboración. Y esto no se queda en el campo, igual la ropa, igual los electrodomésticos, igual todo, y al final si no producimos nada, ¿qué vamos a ganar? Y encima mientras nuestro medio rural se abandona, se deforestan selvas o zonas vírgenes en otros países para producir alimentos.

Y luego tenemos otras empresas, que por volumen o por beneficios vienen aquí, venden sus productos sin aranceles y sin pagar impuestos, y te dejan aquí toda la mierda para que nos las apañemos, ya sean las redes sociales por ejemplo que cada día se demuestran más dañinas, o empresas de juego online por ejemplo, que no tributan salvo en paraísos fiscales y nos dejan aquí a los ludópatas enfermos para que los atendamos con impuestos.

Perdonad si se sale del tema del hilo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Oct 2019)

Ya estamos de preparativos para la próxima, muchas gracias a todos por hacerlo posible un año más.


----------



## Raullucu (15 Oct 2019)

Me ha encantado el bag in box, este año repito ese formato seguro.


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Oct 2019)

Ya estamos liados, pronto os daré noticias, por lo pronto la aceituna del Primeros días de cosecha ya está recogida como podéis ver en el vídeo. Falta todavía unos detalles finales y lo pondremos a la venta.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (18 Oct 2019)

Para la próxima cosecha te volveré a pedir 3 bag in box, Diego. 

Excelente aceite. Seguid así.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Oct 2019)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Para la próxima cosecha te volveré a pedir 3 bag in box, Diego.
> 
> Excelente aceite. Seguid así.
> 
> Saludos.



Los que tú quieras, para eso estamos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Oct 2019)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Para la próxima cosecha te volveré a pedir 3 bag in box, Diego.
> 
> Excelente aceite. Seguid así.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo he probado aceites "de gourmet" (de a 15€ el litro) que no están tan buenos como este. Te tiene que gustar la picual, eso sí.


----------



## skifi (23 Oct 2019)

Ya estoy pendiente de pedir los bag in box de primeros días de cosecha 2019  Veo que estan en la tienda. ¿Sacarás alguna promocion burbujista?


----------



## elmastonto (23 Oct 2019)

Yo acabo de pedir los bag-in-box de primeros días como cada año, el pedido del año pasado se me había acabado ya unas semanas antes y había comprado para estos días una botella de aceite de los "buenos", para nada barato, y es que no tiene color con el de Diego. Es increíble por el precio que tiene la calidad que ofrece, no conozco otro que se le acerque, y he probado varios, incluso más caros. De 4 años que llevo consumiéndolo desde que lo descubrí en este hilo, a más gente que se lo he dado a probar ha flipado, aunque tb muchos vienen del aceite "bueno" de super y la idea mal adquirida de lo que señalaba un artículo que se puso antes, de que en España la gente toma el aceite como un artículo de primera necesidad, y de consumo a mansalva e industrial. Y encima favoreciendo a grandes cooperativas y empresas de la oliva que se llevan todo el pastel y desplazan al pequeño productor que ofrece una calidad a años luz.

No creo que este producto tenga sentido pedir que abarate más de precio, cuando su relación calidad-precio, dentro de los no industriales, es prácticamente imbatible; y al final el pensar siempre en más y más barato, a lo que avoca es a la cada vez menor calidad en la alimentación que vemos en la mayoría del sector. Yo pienso que al contrario, he visto videos en su canal de todo el cuidado y dedicación con que hacen su trabajo, daria máxima prioridad en que no bajen el precio pero sigan manteniendo ese cuidado y mimo en cada detalle que los diferencia de la mayoría.


----------



## Polirisitas (24 Oct 2019)

Hilo aceitoso en uno de los floros mas aceitosos donde más aceite pierden los floreros, un plan sin fisuras, ( y aunque las hubieran!)


talwc


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Oct 2019)

skifi dijo:


> Ya estoy pendiente de pedir los bag in box de primeros días de cosecha 2019  Veo que estan en la tienda. ¿Sacarás alguna promocion burbujista?



Por ahora la promoción que tenemos es que los portes son gratuitos a partir de cien euros, solemos variarlas, pero esta es que la verdad es que la habéis acogido muy bien.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Oct 2019)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Hilo aceitoso en uno de los floros mas aceitosos donde más aceite pierden los floreros, un plan sin fisuras, ( y aunque las hubieran!)
> 
> 
> talwc



No sé cómo hemos podido vivir sin tu aportación a mi hilo macho.




elmastonto dijo:


> Yo acabo de pedir los bag-in-box de primeros días como cada año, el pedido del año pasado se me había acabado ya unas semanas antes y había comprado para estos días una botella de aceite de los "buenos", para nada barato, y es que no tiene color con el de Diego. Es increíble por el precio que tiene la calidad que ofrece, no conozco otro que se le acerque, y he probado varios, incluso más caros. De 4 años que llevo consumiéndolo desde que lo descubrí en este hilo, a más gente que se lo he dado a probar ha flipado, aunque tb muchos vienen del aceite "bueno" de super y la idea mal adquirida de lo que señalaba un artículo que se puso antes, de que en España la gente toma el aceite como un artículo de primera necesidad, y de consumo a mansalva e industrial. Y encima favoreciendo a grandes cooperativas y empresas de la oliva que se llevan todo el pastel y desplazan al pequeño productor que ofrece una calidad a años luz.
> 
> No creo que este producto tenga sentido pedir que abarate más de precio, cuando su relación calidad-precio, dentro de los no industriales, es prácticamente imbatible; y al final el pensar siempre en más y más barato, a lo que avoca es a la cada vez menor calidad en la alimentación que vemos en la mayoría del sector. Yo pienso que al contrario, he visto videos en su canal de todo el cuidado y dedicación con que hacen su trabajo, daria máxima prioridad en que no bajen el precio pero sigan manteniendo ese cuidado y mimo en cada detalle que los diferencia de la mayoría.



Muchas gracias por el comentario, por fiarte de nosotros, y por consumir nuestro aove. Al final no ha podido salir hoy, una pena, mañana se lo llevarán y supongo que el lunes lo tendrás en casa, igual tienes suerte y la franquicia de tu zona trabaja el sábado, ya nos contarás que tal.


Yo venía a contaros que ya tenemos Primeros días de cosecha 2019 en la tienda, que este año la maduración se ha adelantado, y por tanto la recolección también, y si el año pasado tuvimos que esperar hasta primeros de noviembre (que es lo normal), este año recolectamos a mediados de octubre, lo que nos permite ya tenerlo filtrado y listo.

Primeros días 2019

Os dejo el enlace para el que quiera saber 'casi' todo del aceite, entrecomillo el casi porque el resultado de los análisis del laboratorio no me han llegado aún y por tanto los pondré cuando los tenga. No me preocupa porque sé que es virgen extra con nota.


----------



## rubasic (24 Oct 2019)

A 11 euros el litro? Jopé, si que tiene que estar delicioso...Y pensar que el Germán Baena no filtrado ya me parecía caro...


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Oct 2019)

rubasic dijo:


> A 11 euros el litro? Jopé, si que tiene que estar delicioso...Y pensar que el Germán Baena no filtrado ya me parecía caro...




Bueno, hablas de un aove extraordinario que tiene un montón de cuidados tras de sí que suponen un incremento de costes. Cuidados extras al olivar, recogido de noche, elaborado en frío de verdad, etc

De todas formas la mayoría aquí ha probado Olivar de Plata, con la mejor calidad precio posible, cuando esté (estamos a medio hacerlo) si quieres prueba y me cuentas.


----------



## V. R. N (25 Oct 2019)

Que interesante! Muchas gracias, yo en mi casa solo consumo aceite de oliva virgen, para todo....


----------



## v4vendetta (26 Oct 2019)

Hola Diego, ¿Ya has sacado el verde de este año? Varios clientes míos también han envasado ya, como Oleícola Jaén, y varias cooperativas (San Felipe, Oleicola Baeza y no se este año La Alcazar habrá producido algo también, si, soy vecino tuyo xD).

Según me han comentado a parte de adelantarse, este año vienen los rendimientos bastantes altos para las fechas en la que estamos, sin ir mas lejos, conozco a los dueños de la finca de Arroyovil (Conde de Argillo es la marca) en Mancha Real y hablando con ellos la semana pasada me comentaron que estaban en el 21% ya, una locura.

¿Que rendimiento obtuviste tu?


Pd: Te sigo la pista por FC también
Pd2: ¿Y una muestra para probarlo?


----------



## skifi (26 Oct 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Por ahora la promoción que tenemos es que los portes son gratuitos a partir de cien euros, solemos variarlas, pero esta es que la verdad es que la habéis acogido muy bien.



Así lo he pedido yo, me imagino que llegará la próxima semana


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Oct 2019)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Hola Diego, ¿Ya has sacado el verde de este año? Varios clientes míos también han envasado ya, como Oleícola Jaén, y varias cooperativas (San Felipe, Oleicola Baeza y no se este año La Alcazar habrá producido algo también, si, soy vecino tuyo xD).
> 
> Según me han comentado a parte de adelantarse, este año vienen los rendimientos bastantes altos para las fechas en la que estamos, sin ir mas lejos, conozco a los dueños de la finca de Arroyovil (Conde de Argillo es la marca) en Mancha Real y hablando con ellos la semana pasada me comentaron que estaban en el 21% ya, una locura.
> 
> ...




El rendimiento del que hablamos (para los ajenos al olivar) es el porcentaje de aceite que contiene la aceituna, normalmente, para elaborar un aceite digamos normal, la aceituna tiene la mitad de agua, una cuarta parte de aceite y la otra de extracto seco (piel, hueso, etc). Cuando hacemos aceites tempranos, como es mi caso, el porcentaje de agua suele ser mayor, y el de aceite menor porque el fruto todavía no ha terminado de madurar.

Cada año, dependiendo de las condiciones climáticas, de la fecha de floración, de la forma de cultivar, del aporte de determinados abonos, etc el rendimiento graso varía. Este año es verdad que está por encima de la media, yo creo que es por el año extremadamente seco unido a que la cosecha no es excesiva, lo que permite al olivo madurar mejor los frutos que tiene (pero esa es mi opinión).

En mi caso también es más alto, no lo he calculado todavía porque estoy a medio de elaborar Olivar de Plata, hasta que no lo termine no se la aceituna que voy a necesitar, y hasta que no tenga el aceite en bodega filtrado tampoco sé qué cantidad de aceite habremos obtenido de la aceituna inicial. Pero por ahora todo indica que será mayor que el año pasado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Oct 2019)

skifi dijo:


> Así lo he pedido yo, me imagino que llegará la próxima semana



No sé cual es tu pedido y si lo supiera tampoco lo diría por aquí, si lo hiciste el sábado hasta mañana no pasarán a recoger, así que es probable que lo recibas el martes.


----------



## elmastonto (28 Oct 2019)

Pues al fín tengo en casa este nuevo Primeros Días de Cosecha!! que, tras un par de semanas después de terminar el del año pasado, ya empezaba a echarlo de menos, a falta de encontrar otro aceite por mi zona que se acercara a la calidad y precio que ofrece éste. La potencia de sabor que despliega en el paladar se hace patente desde la primera degustación que he hecho con un poco de pan. No sé si será porque la intensidad este año es mayor (recuerdo que la cosecha pasada era un pelín más suave respecto a la de hace 2), o que tb el que sea tan taaan reciente la recogida de la aceituna en los primeros días, le da esa fuerza y sabor.

El aceite es puro zumo de aceituna, es la sensación que tienes cuando lo pruebas. Yo antes de este no recuerdo haber probado nada igual... aceites virgenes extras de supermercado o incluso de tiendas gourmet, unos mejores otros peores, pero este juega en otra liga en comparación con la práctica totalidad de lo que encuentras en una tienda en ciudad. Para que os hagáis una idea, es como si siempre has bebido zumo de naranja que venden envasado en carton, pasteurizado... y un día te dan a probar zumo de naranja natural recien exprimido y dices "ufff, esto es otra historia!". Pues la sensación con este aceite viene a ser esa, sientes todo el sabor y "energía" de la aceituna en todo su esplendor.

Si a esto le sumas la transparencia y cercanía que supone poder comprar directamente a la persona que trabaja el campo y elabora el producto personalmente, a mí me parece un lujo y una forma de consumo que da una garantía a la que muy pocos se pueden acercar en el mercado. A no ser que conozas personalmente a alguien que sea particular y te mande un poco todos los años, Olivar de Plata es lo que más se acerca a ese escenario. Consultas directamente con el productor y el trato es inmejorable en mi opinión. Para mí es un plus además el saber que retribuyes directamente a la persona que produce, sin intermediarios, distribuidores, cooperativas... etc.

Otra cosa que me ha sorprendido, es que encima este año los portes que otros años eran unos 15e, éste año con un pedido de dos bag-in-box de primeros días, que es lo que suelo consumir yo en un año, son gratis, lo que si ya me parecía un precio buenísmo para el producto que es, ahora más aún.

5/5


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Nov 2019)

He comprado este aceite en ECI por 11 Euros, botella de medio litro. No me suelo gastar tanto, ni de coña, en un AOVE pero quería descubrir si soy capaz de descubrir los matices sensoriales que le han llevado a ganar el premio.

La verdad es que, poniendo mucha atención, sí que se distinguen aromas que no distingues en otros aoves, pero para ello lo tienes que catar directamente en la boca, con un buen pan de masa madre ya no distingues tanto los matices.

Evidentemente no soy une experto, ni siquiera expertillo, solo he participado en dos catas y además me gusta más el de Arbequina, mucho más suave.

Si termina por gustarme haré un pedido a D.Almazan, me imagino que la calidad será parecida y no distinguible para un paladar no educado como el mío.

El mejor aceite de oliva del mundo cuesta menos de 10 euros y es de Jaén

"El premio gordo en la cuarta edición de este concurso se lo ha llevado el aceite *Oro Bailén Picual**, elaborado en Jaén*, que ha sido calificado como el “mejor absoluto” y ha logrado 95 puntos sobre un total de 100.

Impresionante picual de Jaén que en nariz sorprende con un infinito aroma a aceituna verde y sana, con reminiscencias posteriores a hoja de olivo y a hierba recién cortada, además de algunas notas ligeramente maduras. Presenta aromas frutales a manzana, plátano verde, alloza y cítricos; así como notas vegetales a tomate, canónigos y endivias”, destacan de este aceite"


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Nov 2019)

elmastonto dijo:


> Pues al fín tengo en casa este nuevo Primeros Días de Cosecha!! que, tras un par de semanas después de terminar el del año pasado, ya empezaba a echarlo de menos, a falta de encontrar otro aceite por mi zona que se acercara a la calidad y precio que ofrece éste. La potencia de sabor que despliega en el paladar se hace patente desde la primera degustación que he hecho con un poco de pan. No sé si será porque la intensidad este año es mayor (recuerdo que la cosecha pasada era un pelín más suave respecto a la de hace 2), o que tb el que sea tan taaan reciente la recogida de la aceituna en los primeros días, le da esa fuerza y sabor.
> 
> El aceite es puro zumo de aceituna, es la sensación que tienes cuando lo pruebas. Yo antes de este no recuerdo haber probado nada igual... aceites virgenes extras de supermercado o incluso de tiendas gourmet, unos mejores otros peores, pero este juega en otra liga en comparación con la práctica totalidad de lo que encuentras en una tienda en ciudad. Para que os hagáis una idea, es como si siempre has bebido zumo de naranja que venden envasado en carton, pasteurizado... y un día te dan a probar zumo de naranja natural recien exprimido y dices "ufff, esto es otra historia!". Pues la sensación con este aceite viene a ser esa, sientes todo el sabor y "energía" de la aceituna en todo su esplendor.
> 
> ...



Tantos halagos me mosquean. Sobre este forero ya demostré (o lo intenté, puedo adjuntar enlaces) que era defensor a muerte del azúcar refinado y que si no estaba a sueldo de la industria respectiva sería un milagro.

No pongo en duda que el Olivar de Plata sea un aceite excelente en calidad precio. Y además, la labor que está haciendo aquí D. Almazán para desasnarnos es de chapeau, información directa y honesta desde el productor . Pero repito, ese exceso de halagos me mosquean, viendo los precedentes.


----------



## necromancer (1 Nov 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, hablas de un aove extraordinario que tiene un montón de cuidados tras de sí que suponen un incremento de costes. Cuidados extras al olivar, recogido de noche, elaborado en frío de verdad, etc
> 
> De todas formas la mayoría aquí ha probado Olivar de Plata, con la mejor calidad precio posible, cuando esté (estamos a medio hacerlo) si quieres prueba y me cuentas.



Sobre el tema de la recolección nocturna hace poco leí que se iba a prohibir temporalmente por el tema de mortandad de avifauna hasta que hubiera estudios concluyentes. ¿Sabes algo al respecto?


----------



## elmastonto (1 Nov 2019)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Tantos halagos me mosquean. Sobre este forero ya demostré (o lo intenté, puedo adjuntar enlaces) que era defensor a muerte del azúcar refinado y que si no estaba a sueldo de la industria respectiva sería un milagro.
> 
> No pongo en duda que el Olivar de Plata sea un aceite excelente en calidad precio. Y además, la labor que está haciendo aquí D. Almazán para desasnarnos es de chapeau, información directa y honesta desde el productor . Pero repito, ese exceso de halagos me mosquean, viendo los precedentes.



Pero tú qué vas a demostrar?? Ni idea de quién eres, hace eones que no paso por ese hilo. No soy ningún "defensor a muerte" del azúcar, lo único que habré comentado, la realidad, es que el azúcar -como edulcorante- no es el "demonio" que muchos ignorantes de ese hilo pregonan, abrazados a la moda de la fobia a los hidratos y especialmente al pan. Un poco de azúcar para edulcorar algo no tiene absolutamente nada de malo, y es infinitamente mejor que la mayoría de edulcorantes que usan en los productos "sugar-free". Lo mismo que el pan, que ahora cereales como el centeno o la espelta para elaborar un pan fermentado con masa madre, tb son malos porque sí, se ha puesto de moda decir que es malo como hace 15 años lo decían de las grasas. Fanatismo e ignorancia. Dejé de entrar en ese hilo porque está lleno de panollos como tú, que creen que saben algo de nutrición porque leyeron 4 artículos en inglés de jason fung con gráficlas y estadísticas y demás... y váis de entendidos y para alguien que sepa 4 cosas de verdad sois el hazmereir.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Nov 2019)

Hemos encontrado a los bichitos que se comen a la mosca que amenaza los olivos


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Nov 2019)

necromancer dijo:


> Sobre el tema de la recolección nocturna hace poco leí que se iba a prohibir temporalmente por el tema de mortandad de avifauna hasta que hubiera estudios concluyentes. ¿Sabes algo al respecto?



A ver, este tema tiene tela y gorda. Yo os puedo decir que me llamaron de la Sexta para utilizar vídeos míos de recolección nocturna buscando la polémica, y como ya sabía de qué iba el tema me negué, me dijeron que ya no se iba a publicar la noticia y al final la publicaron, mal, y por suerte para mi no usaron mis vídeos porque los hubiera demandado. Porque además hablaban de recolección con cosechadoras sobre olivar en seto, pero los vídeos que mostraban no eran de ese tipo de recolección.

Bien, yo no hablo de lo que desconozco, y como no tengo olivar superintensivo en seto ni tampoco máquinas cagalgantes de recolección, no sé si matan pájaros o no. Eso es lo que se ha prohibido temporalmente a la espera de un estudio de la Junta (que esa es otra, que todavía recuerdo cuando la Junta recomendaba usar simacina para eliminar las malas hierbas y dejar el suelo desnudo y luego tuvieron que prohibirla porque aparecieron contaminados los pantanos). En la recolección que yo hago no hay ni un pájaro muerto, aquí me comprometo con todos a que el que quiera que venga el año que viene, y esté toda la noche con nosotros, si aparecen pájaros en el remolque le pago la estancia y le regalo aceite para el año.

Si te puedo decir que los dos grupos ecologistas que denunciaron esto tenían conexiones que los hijos de la gran bretaña, con la mayor productora de aceite de canola de allí que además está intentando por todos los medios desacreditar el aceite de oliva en Inglaterra y vender el de cánola producido allí como más sano incluso, cosa que es totalmente falsa. Y de hecho hay rilando por ahí comentarios de los agricultores de las fotos que decían que los habían engañado, pero como te digo, yo de ese tipo de olivar no tengo. Lo que sí es seguro es que somos muy de desacreditar lo nuestro y luego comprar mierda extranjera como si fuera lo máximo.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Tantos halagos me mosquean. Sobre este forero ya demostré (o lo intenté, puedo adjuntar enlaces) que era defensor a muerte del azúcar refinado y que si no estaba a sueldo de la industria respectiva sería un milagro.
> 
> No pongo en duda que el Olivar de Plata sea un aceite excelente en calidad precio. Y además, la labor que está haciendo aquí D. Almazán para desasnarnos es de chapeau, información directa y honesta desde el productor . Pero repito, ese exceso de halagos me mosquean, viendo los precedentes.



Que no te mosquee, porque no tienes motivo. Ni siquiera vendemos en tiendas para no encarecer el producto y que sea directamente del agricultor, o sea, que si no pago comisión a la tienda, no la voy a pagar a un forero. Es cliente, y le gusta el producto, y yo le agradezco que lo ponga por aquí porque me ayuda con indecisos como tú.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Nov 2019)

Bueno, a lo que yo venía hoy es a enseñaros a las claras el análisis de nuestro aceite, para que veáis todo, y para el que tenga algunda duda al respecto, que la pregunte.


No es que dé para noventa páginas, pero simplemente ese análisis tiene muchas cosas interesantes, si te apetece preguntar algo al respecto estaría encantado de responderte (si lo sé claro).


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Nov 2019)

Para Diego Almazán:

Te creo, no era mi intención ponerlo en duda, perdona si así lo has interpretado.

Sobre el premio al Oro Bailén, aunque ya sé que eres escéptico de estos galardones, tienen alguna cualidad especial? De todas formas estos premios prestigian a toda la región, no?


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Nov 2019)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Para Diego Almazán:
> 
> Te creo, no era mi intención ponerlo en duda, perdona si así lo has interpretado.
> 
> Sobre el premio al Oro Bailén, aunque ya sé que eres escéptico de estos galardones, tienen alguna cualidad especial? De todas formas estos premios prestigian a toda la región, no?



Mira, esto es un corta pega de una respuesta mía a un forero

Me preguntó esto:

_El concurso Evooleum (del grupo editorial especializado en el sector del aceite de oliva Mercacei-Edimarket Editores), que cada año premia a los mejores aceites de oliva virgen extra del mundo, ha publicado su guía 2020 con los cien mejores y los españoles arrasan con un total de 81 en la lista (nos sigue Italia con 12 , Portugal tiene cuatro, Croacia, dos; y Eslovenia, uno), incluido el valorado por la guía como el "Mejor Absoluto". Se trata del Oro Bailén Picual, con una puntuación de 95 sobre 100, un producto que también se lleva los premios al "Mejor Monovarietal", "Mejor Frutado Verde", "Mejor Picual" y "Mejor de España". Y está a la venta por menos de 10 euros (una botella de 500 ml cuesta 9,54 euros).

Según la cata de Evooleum, este aceite de Jaén sorprende a nuestras narices con "un infinito aroma a aceituna verde y sana, con reminiscencias posteriores a hoja de olivo y a hierba recién cortada, además de algunas notas ligeramente maduras. También presenta aromas frutales a manzana, plátano verde alloza y cítricos; así como notas vegetales a tomate, canónigos y endivias. Entre los matices aromáticos destacan el tomillo, la hierbabuena y las hojas de nogal y de limonero". En boca se percibe un "potente picor y amargor equilibrados, pero de entrada dulce y fluida".

@pavosabiote que opinas?_

Pavosabiote soy yo en otro foro (no tiene misterio, pavo es el mote de mi familia y Sabiote mi pueblo) Esta es la respuesta:

Los premios todos tienen su pega digamos, lo he explicado creo alguna vez. Para mi los peores son los presuntuosos extranjeros, por ejemplo el de Londres, primero porque no tienen ni idea de aceite, con perdón es como poner a un ciego de crítico de cine, lo segundo porque son un chiste como organización, tú mandas tus muestras por tu cuenta, imagina que te dicen en los juegos olímpicos que les digas tu marca por correo electrónico y ellos ya te mandan la medalla, yo correría los cien metros lisos en la mitad que Bolt. Y lo tercero porque son un negocio, tienen treinta o cuarenta medallas de oro, otras tantas de plata y bronce, y menciones especiales y demás. Total, que cualquiera queda sesenta o setenta y es medalla de plata, son como te decía un negocio que vende premios por cuatrocientos o quinientos euros.

En ese sentido, Evooleum es un premio modelo, recoge las muestras o las envías ante notario, el panel de cata es de gente muy reconocida y hay una lista ordenada de puestos que permite saber quien es quien, independientemente de que el que entra en un puesto (nosotros hemos quedado treinta y tantos en Iberoleum) es muy meritorio porque hay cientos de marcas y las diferencias son mínimas. Del primero que tiene 94 puntos al vigésimo que igual tiene 90, excelentes todos.

Y Oro de Bailen llevan años haciendo aceites excelentes, muy buenos siempre, y por tanto, tanto el premio como el premiado me parecen geniales y merecidos.


Siempre, como te digo, hay alguna pega en todos los premios, a mi por ejemplo me fastidia que la cantidad mínima para el Alimentos de España del ministerio de agricultura sean veinte mil litros. Entiendo por supuesto que para el que hace cien mil litros hacer una partida de sólo mil escogida sería más sencillo, elegir un lote excelente y a concursar, y también entiendo que un premio con cierta solera debe exigir que haya existencias del premiado, porque si te dan un premio y has hecho veinte botellas pues no llega a nadie. Pero es que estamos pequeños que hacemos mil, o dos mil litros de verdad, sólo esos, y por tanto no estamos a ese nivel de producción y sí estamos vetados a esos premios. Y por ejemplo se podían establecer categorías como los diferentes pesos del boxeo o algo así.

No se si te he respondido.


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Nov 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, a lo que yo venía hoy es a enseñaros a las claras el análisis de nuestro aceite, para que veáis todo, y para el que tenga algunda duda al respecto, que la pregunte.



No entiendo demasiado pero veo que los índices de oxidación del aceite son muy buenos.

Tengo una pregunta sobre contaminantes. Por haber trabajado en plantas químicas he visto muchos casos de contaminaciones insospechadas. En este enlace se habla del tema. Hacéis algún análisis de este tipo?

Macarena Díaz Ramos (INDLAB): “La determinación de contaminantes va muy por detrás de los estudios en las bondades de los aceites”

Mis dudas se acentuaron al visitar una almazara o trujal. No me gustaron bastantes cosas y así se lo expresé a un socio de la empresa.

¿Cuantos contaminantes nos tragamos con el Aceite de Oliva Virgen? ¿Quien lo controla?


----------



## kasper98 (2 Nov 2019)

OCU denuncia fraude en el etiquetado de 20 marcas de aceite de oliva virgen extra #

Y mi pregunta...cuantos litros de agua se necesitan para tener 1 litro de aceite?

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## singermorning (2 Nov 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Mira, esto es un corta pega de una respuesta mía a un forero
> 
> Cita de jmb racing Ver Mensaje
> El concurso Evooleum (del grupo editorial especializado en el sector del aceite de oliva Mercacei-Edimarket Editores), que cada año premia a los mejores aceites de oliva virgen extra del mundo, ha publicado su guía 2020 con los cien mejores y los españoles arrasan con un total de 81 en la lista (nos sigue Italia con 12 , Portugal tiene cuatro, Croacia, dos; y Eslovenia, uno), incluido el valorado por la guía como el "Mejor Absoluto". Se trata del Oro Bailén Picual, con una puntuación de 95 sobre 100, un producto que también se lleva los premios al "Mejor Monovarietal", "Mejor Frutado Verde", "Mejor Picual" y "Mejor de España". Y está a la venta por menos de 10 euros (una botella de 500 ml cuesta 9,54 euros).
> ...



Hola Diego, coincido en casi todo. Los concursos de productos son asi. No se puede determinar cual es el mejor producto del mundo ademas porque para eso hay que catar todos. Ademas no deberia usarse producto enviado por el productor sino adquirido de manera anonima. Detras de esta eclosion de premios mundiales hay mucho de marketing encubierto. Hay docenas de premios por el mundo, y a veces hay que ir a muchos para ganar algo, y eso supone una inversion (por eso muchos premios acaban con 10.000 categorias, para repartir muchos premios). Despues, el premiado aparece en la prensa del pais en noticias, y ya esta la inversion amortizada. Por supuesto no digo todos, pero hay premios y premios, y hay prestigios y prestigios, y eso solo lo suele saber la gente del sector. La gente normal lee que el mejor noseque del mundo se vende en mercadona, o de LIDL, y ya esta hecho el negociete...
En lo que si discrepo es en el comentario ese de que los ingleses no tienen ni idea. Desgraciadamente, el conocimiento no se obtiene por localidad de naciimento, sino por estudio y aprendizaje. Nacer en Andalucia, por ejemplo, no otorga conocimientos especiales sobre el aceite, ni en UK, claro. Estudiar, catar aceites de calidad, de diferentes regiones y variedades, si lo hace. Tu no sabes de aceite por ser andaluz, sino por ser del sector, y porque te gusta el tema, claro, que no por ser del sector significa que se sepa (pongo ejemplo debajo).
Y en zonas de produccion de calidad, normalmente, aunque se sepa, se circunscribe al localismo. Yo no veo a un paisano de Andujar comprando aceite variedad cesaruola de Trapani (Sicilia), como tampoco veo a uno de Santonya comprando anchoas hechas en el Pais Vasco, por buenas que sean también.
Ejemplo de que ser del sector no aporta conocimiento per se:

Anchoas del Cantábrico: cómo disfrutar aún más de este tesoro gastronómico

"publireportaje" de una marca conocida y de calidad. Algo deben saber, no? pues en el tercer punto: *¿Qué tipos de anchoas existen en el mundo? ¿Cuáles son las mejores? *todo lo que dicen es mentira, de principio a final. Dicen que todas son la misma especie, que tiene diferentes variedades segun los mares donde habitan etc... Es mentira, las tres que mencionan son especies diferentes (del mismo genero eso si). Y eso que son del sector y ademas elaboran una marca prestigiosa, y aunque dicen cosas interesantes para el publico sobre el producto, desconocen lo mas basico, porque no saben que producto venden....
Saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Nov 2019)

singermorning dijo:


> Hola Diego, coincido en casi todo. Los concursos de productos son asi. No se puede determinar cual es el mejor producto del mundo ademas porque para eso hay que catar todos. Ademas no deberia usarse producto enviado por el productor sino adquirido de manera anonima. Detras de esta eclosion de premios mundiales hay mucho de marketing encubierto. Hay docenas de premios por el mundo, y a veces hay que ir a muchos para ganar algo, y eso supone una inversion (por eso muchos premios acaban con 10.000 categorias, para repartir muchos premios). Despues, el premiado aparece en la prensa del pais en noticias, y ya esta la inversion amortizada. Por supuesto no digo todos, pero hay premios y premios, y hay prestigios y prestigios, y eso solo lo suele saber la gente del sector. La gente normal lee que el mejor noseque del mundo se vende en mercadona, o de LIDL, y ya esta hecho el negociete...
> En lo que si discrepo es en el comentario ese de que los ingleses no tienen ni idea. Desgraciadamente, el conocimiento no se obtiene por localidad de naciimento, sino por estudio y aprendizaje. Nacer en Andalucia, por ejemplo, no otorga conocimientos especiales sobre el aceite, ni en UK, claro. Estudiar, catar aceites de calidad, de diferentes regiones y variedades, si lo hace. Tu no sabes de aceite por ser andaluz, sino por ser del sector, y porque te gusta el tema, claro, que no por ser del sector significa que se sepa (pongo ejemplo debajo).



No era mi intención meterme con los ingleses, por más que deteste a la pérfida Albión, igual no me expresé bien. Cualquiera sin tener idea alguna de aceite monta un premio y la gente se mata por concursar, estás en Alemania aburrido, montas una página web, un logotipo y un premio con un nombre ostentoso, Munich international evoo awards, y cobras 500 euracos por repartir pegatinas y tienes aceite para montar una tienda encima. El productor paga por la pegatina y el consumidor, entre ignorante y estafado, piensa que el aceite que está comprando es campeón de Alemania cuando igual ni siquiera el tío llegó a probarlos todos. Eso era a lo que me refería.

Por supuesto haber nacido en un sitio no te hace saber de nada, de hecho yo aquí quisiera hacer algo con los críos en los colegios, porque es una pena que ni ellos sepan cómo se elabora un aceite ni tampoco distinguir uno bueno, y por supuesto sus padres menos aún. Aquí la mayoría lo único que sabe es que quieren liquidar una peseta más caro que la cooperativa de la lado, sin más.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Para Diego Almazán:
> 
> Te creo, no era mi intención ponerlo en duda, perdona si así lo has interpretado.



Tranquilo, nada que perdonar.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> No entiendo demasiado pero veo que los índices de oxidación del aceite son muy buenos.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta sobre contaminantes. Por haber trabajado en plantas químicas he visto muchos casos de contaminaciones insospechadas. En este enlace se habla del tema. Hacéis algún análisis de este tipo?
> 
> ...



Los índices de oxidación tienen que ser buenos por 'cojones', piensa que es recogido y molturado, sin tiempo entre medias, y recogemos de forma que se dañe lo menos posible el fruto.

Respecto a los contaminantes, si es del mío, ninguno. Te puedo facilitar el análisis multirresiduos completo para que lo veas, antes lo ponía en la web completo, ahora sólo el prequeño resumen. El motivo es sencillo, en el informe aparecen cientos de herbicidas, insecticidas, nematicidas, fungicidas, etc.. y entonces hay un límite de cuantificación, es decir, el laboratorio no es capaz de detectar ese residuo por debajo de un mínimo, 
0.01 por ejemplo, y te pone 'metidatión 0.01' y así cientos, y luego la gente que no lo comprende te dice, tiene metidatión 0.01 y tú tienes que explicarle que no, que no tiene nada entre otras cosas porque el metidatión ni siquiera se usa en olivar, de los que aparecen, igual ciento cincuenta, en el olivar se usan igual doce, (y yo ni siquiera) y que lo que ocurre es que el laboratorio tiene que ponerlo en el informe para que conste que lo ha buscado, pero que no es capaz de certificar el cero absoluto, porque no puede encontrarlo por debajo de 0.01mg/kg. Mira, en 2016 está puesto por ejemplo para que veas lo que digo Primeros días 2016

Como te decía en el mío ninguno, en otros pues prefiero no opinar, te pongo un ejemplo, yo no uso herbicidas de preemergencia (son unos herbicidas residuales que evitan que salgan malas hierbas durante varios meses, se usan ahora para evitar que salga hierba en el ruedo del olivo, por si la aceituna cae al suelo, poder recogerla y que no se pierda entre la hierba), como te digo yo no uso, adelanto la recolección que por cierto terminamos ayer, y ya no tengo ese problema, no cojo del suelo ni una aceituna, todavía no ha caído porque no ha madurado. El que use ese tipo de herbicida y luego recoja aceituna del suelo tiene ese residuo ahí, otra cosa es que supere el límite permitido. Se puede conducir con alcohol en sangre, lo suyo es cero, pero hay un límite permitido.

Controlarlo lo controlan las inspecciones de sanidad, en mi caso cuando llegan lo primero que piden es la analítica multiresiduos.



kasper98 dijo:


> OCU denuncia fraude en el etiquetado de 20 marcas de aceite de oliva virgen extra #
> 
> Y mi pregunta...cuantos litros de agua se necesitan para tener 1 litro de aceite?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk




Desde el campo o como? Es que esto tiene multitud de variantes, si es olivar de riego o de secano cambia. Para la elaboración si hay que lavar la aceituna o no cambia también, nosotros no recogemos de suelo y por tanto no hay que lavarla, pero si viene de suelo hay que lavarla. Luego hay quien en el molino añade agua, dependiendo de cómo venga la aceituna (esto normalmente es a finales de campaña cuando la aceituna tiene poca humedad, ahora mismo tiene agua de más). En las batidoras se usa agua para calentar la pasta, nosotros en frío usamos para enfriarla, pero es un circuito cerrado, como la calefacción de tu casa, los radiadores tienen agua pero no se consume (no mucha al menos). Y luego en la centrífuga vertical se suele añadir agua, pero tampoco demasiada, no creo que sea excesiva la cantidad de agua que se gasta. Habría que cuantificar la que se usa para la limpieza de la almazara y otro montón de cosas pero no es demasiada creo yo.

Por qué lo preguntas?


----------



## menos_16 (2 Nov 2019)

Llevaba mas de un año sin comprar, pero me he vuelto a animar,

Me gusta el buen aceite pero me parecía algo caro el precio, y ocasionalmente compre alguna oferta que ví por algún supermercado que me pareció interesante, pero tengo que reconocer que de después de equivocarme 2-3 veces... Vuelvo al redil

Un saludo a todos


----------



## kasper98 (2 Nov 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No era mi intención meterme con los ingleses, por más que deteste a la pérfida Albión, igual no me expresé bien. Cualquiera sin tener idea alguna de aceite monta un premio y la gente se mata por concursar, estás en Alemania aburrido, montas una página web, un logotipo y un premio con un nombre ostentoso, Munich international evoo awards, y cobras 500 euracos por repartir pegatinas y tienes aceite para montar una tienda encima. El productor paga por la pegatina y el consumidor, entre ignorante y estafado, piensa que el aceite que está comprando es campeón de Alemania cuando igual ni siquiera el tío llegó a probarlos todos. Eso era a lo que me refería.
> 
> Por supuesto haber nacido en un sitio no te hace saber de nada, de hecho yo aquí quisiera hacer algo con los críos en los colegios, porque es una pena que ni ellos sepan cómo se elabora un aceite ni tampoco distinguir uno bueno, y por supuesto sus padres menos aún. Aquí la mayoría lo único que sabe es que quieren liquidar una peseta más caro que la cooperativa de la lado, sin más.
> 
> ...



Para saber si producir aceite es sostenible y no perjudica el mediobiente,como si hace cocacola o levis en pantalones.....

El agua es un bien escaso y hay un despilfarro enorme en muchas industrias de ahi mi pregunta
...solo por saber

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Nov 2019)

kasper98 dijo:


> Para saber si producir aceite es sostenible y no perjudica el mediobiente,como si hace cocacola o levis en pantalones.....
> 
> El agua es un bien escaso y hay un despilfarro enorme en muchas industrias de ahi mi pregunta
> ...solo por saber
> ...



Yo no soy experto en medio ambiente, diría que si es sostenible, al menos el tipo de cultivo que se hace en Jaén. Piensa que el olivo no necesita grandes dotaciones de agua, con riego deficitario obtenemos buenos resultados, yo preferiría tener más agua pero por desgracia es como dices un bien escaso y caro para nosotros. El olivar es típico de aquí, de Tunez, de Siria, de Italia al sur, no son sitios especialmente lluviosos ninguno. Y en la industria almazarera tampoco se requieren unas cantidades enormes de agua, ni mucho menos como te he explicado.

Además es un cultivo arbóreo, en Jaén se estima que hay casi setenta millones de olivos, es un bosque en toda regla, un sumidero de co2, un ecosistema natural (mira esto) Olivar y vida


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Nov 2019)

Siento la brevedad hoy pero ha sido un día de locos y ya no doy más de sí, mañana os cuento todo lo que pueda, y fotos y demás. Sólo me he pasado para contaros que Olivar de Plata 2019 ya está elaborado, que ha salido espectacular y os ruego por favor que cuando lo recibamos me contéis lo que habéis notado o sentido, es muy importante porque nos ayuda mucho a saber si vamos mejorando.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Raullucu (6 Nov 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Siento la brevedad hoy pero ha sido un día de locos y ya no doy más de sí, mañana os cuento todo lo que pueda, y fotos y demás. Sólo me he pasado para contaros que Olivar de Plata 2019 ya está elaborado, que ha salido espectacular y os ruego por favor que cuando lo recibamos me contéis lo que habéis notado o sentido, es muy importante porque nos ayuda mucho a saber si vamos mejorando.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos



Estupendo. ¿Previsión de cuándo estará disponible en la tienda online?
Por cierto, Diego, este año igual te contacto por privado para ver si podemos hacer algún cambio con la empresa del envío, que la oficina MRW de mi zona me ha dado problemas las 2 últimas veces.

Salu2.


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Nov 2019)

Raullucu dijo:


> Estupendo. ¿Previsión de cuándo estará disponible en la tienda online?
> Por cierto, Diego, este año igual te contacto por privado para ver si podemos hacer algún cambio con la empresa del envío, que la oficina MRW de mi zona me ha dado problemas las 2 últimas veces.
> 
> Salu2.



Ya está. 

Respecto al envío podemos hacer varias cosas, de verdad, lo que tú quieras, pero todo es complicarnos la vida, yo te lo puedo enviar con otra gente (pero saldrá más caro seguro al no trabajar diariamente con ellos y me complica la tienda online y demás) o tú mismo puedes enviar a recoger a mi dirección y pagas tu el envío con la compañía que prefieras.


----------



## masia (7 Nov 2019)

A fin de mes, voy a cursar pedido ya que la cosa está bajo mínimos y de paso aprovecho la nueva cosecha.
Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Nov 2019)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Gracias por vuestro trabajo un año más, por informarnos, por la transparencia, por aguantarnos... y por aguantar*los* ( mejor no expandír esto que se remueven las piedras y salen las alimañas ) .
> 
> Aplaudo y agradezco la iniciativa de portes gratuítos para pedidos superiores a 100€ de este año por cierto, normalmente suele animar a pedír más y en este caso espero que así se cumpla ... por vuestro propio bien obviamente, que a la larga nos beneficia a todos .
> 
> Acabo de cursar mi pedido ( 5 cajas de 5L cosecha 2019 + 3 cajas de 5L cosecha 2018 + 1 pack de 4X2L del aceite sin filtrar 2019 ) , deseando estoy que llegue, se me ha acabado el aceite este año hace casi mes y medio a pesar de haber ido poniendo un poco el freno durante el verano.



Ya llevas de todos, espero tu opinión de todos a ver qué diferencias encuentras.

Muchas gracias por seguir con nosotros


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Nov 2019)

Esto ya lo hemos discutido muchas veces, el sin filtar o se ama o se odia, cada cual a lo suyo. Y por desgracia en el vídeo sólo os puedo mostrar el color, poco más, igual algún día por youtube también van los aromas, pero por ahora no. El caso es qeu como sabéis ya tenemos sin filtrar (un poquito cada año, ya sabéis que no es bueno guardarlo mucho) y el que quiera probarlo tiene que ser ahora.

Nunca me niego a nada, y si lo decís con tiempo podemos hacer alguna mezcla, ya lo hemos hecho otras veces, pero siempre con productos hechos, por ejemplo, el que pida una caja de 4 botellas de dos litros y quiera una sin filtrar que lo diga, pero aseguraros de decirlo con tiempo, por favor, es lo único que pido. Porque yo no pongo los pedidos, y si hacéis un pedido a las doce, a las cuatro sale mrw de aquí, aunque luego a las ocho me digáis por el foro que queríais una caja mezclada ya es imposible.


----------



## Bishop (11 Nov 2019)

Bueno... pues recibida y probada la nueva remesa de Olivar de Plata. El aceite no tiene un color tan verde ni un olor tan abrumador como el de años pasados o por lo menos así yo lo recuerdo. Pero el sabor, en mi opinión, es mejor que el del año pasado. El toque amargo y picante es ligeramente diferente, pero a mi gusto más sabroso.

Felicidades por tan buen producto a precio razonable. Lo de los portes gratuitos a partir de 100€ ha sido un gran acierto.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Nov 2019)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> De todos no... me faltaba el "primeros días" ... pero es que lo he comprado antes y no he notado una diferencia abrumadora que me haga recordarlo.
> 
> A todo esto, hoy mismo me ha llegado el pedido. Durante un momento pensaba que me iban a hacer lo mismo de la última vez ( olvidarse una caja en el almacén ) ... pero ahí estaba todo .
> 
> ...



Bueno, cuando ya pruebes nos cuentas qué tal. Un abrazo.


----------



## Raullucu (14 Nov 2019)

Pedido recibido. Un gran acierto el poner los portes gratis a partir de 100€, Diego.
Todavía no he podido probar el aceite porque me quedan un par de litros del año pasado, pero ya comentaré qué me parece.
Por cierto, este año mi pedido no ha incluído ningún envase PET, sólo BiB.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Nov 2019)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pedido recibido. Un gran acierto el poner los portes gratis a partir de 100€, Diego.
> Todavía no he podido probar el aceite porque me quedan un par de litros del año pasado, pero ya comentaré qué me parece.
> Por cierto, este año mi pedido no ha incluído ningún envase PET, sólo BiB.




Espero que así sea. La verdad es que está teniendo como siempre muy buena acogida, sé que muchos de los pedidos son del foro, una pena que luego no participen a comentar, pero bueno.
Respecto al pet y el bib has acertado de pleno, luego me cuentas si quieres también. A ver, el envase pet hay que tenerlo porque tiene demanda, es digamos, el de toda la vida, aunque en realidad esto tampoco es así, porque es más antiguo la lata y en el caso de los pueblos aceiteros, ni siquiera, se usaba un alcuzón con el que se iba directamente a la almazara y se guardaba allí todo el año. Dicho esto, el envase BiB es ideal para el aceite, nosotros tenemos experiencias que así lo corroboran, e incluso ya hay algún estudio puesto por mi por el hilo que lo demuestra. Luego ya claro cada uno tiene sus gustos y experiencias. En el caso de nuestro aceite pesa mucho el color, que es bonito y llamativo y que en el pet se muestra y en el BiB no.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Nov 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


>



Con respecto a la acogida me interesa mucho conocer la opinión de aquellos que habéis pedido sin filtrar y filtrado, para ver qué notáis y si vuestras opiniones van en la dirección que marcan digamos, aquellos que saben de aceite (catas, elaiólogos, maestros de almazara, etc). Es verdad que hacemos muy poquito porque ya sabéis que no nos gusta que esté tiempo a la venta por el tema de los posos, pero este año la verdad es que está siendo espectacular, porque no queda casi nada y lleva sólo unos días en la tienda. Gracias.


----------



## viogenes (17 Nov 2019)

Estimado Diego:

Ayer vi en Alcampo garrafas de 5 litros de AOVE de una conocida marca que dice que está en casa de toda la vida a 16,99 €. En la botella ponía que eran de la cosecha de 2018 y que habían sido envasadas el 6 de Noviembre de 2019. Daban un consumo preferente hasta Noviembre de 2020. Reconozco que estuve a punto de comprar una, pero lo dejé (bueno, fue mi mujer la que me dijo: ¿pero tú de que vas?". Ahí van mis preguntas:

1.- Entiendo que esa marca vende aceite de mil padres, todos bajo una misma denominación y formato. ¿Qué garantía hay de que sea realmente AOVE? Supongo que la clasificación como virgen extra se hará en producción, (me explico: el aceite de este tanque es AOVE, luego ya se verá quien lo vende y con qué nombre) o ¿cabe la posibilidad de que una marca sea originariamente AOVE y se envase luego aceite que no lo sea? supongo y espero que no...

2.- Dando por supuesto que haya sido AOVE en algún momento, ¿al envasar se vuelve a comprobar si sigue siendo extra?.

3.- Veo que dan un consumo preferente en un año desde el envasado en garrafa. ¿Es lo general? ¿lo mismo para lata? Lo digo porque hay marcas que no especifican cosecha y si lo anterior es lo normal, tirando un año para atrás de la fecha de consumo preferente se hace uno una idea.

4.- Entiendo que ese aceite ha estado casi un año en un depósito sin envasar. ¿Es lo normal? ¿cómo puede afectar a su categoría extra frente a estar envasado para el consumo final?

Un saludo


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Nov 2019)

viogenes dijo:


> Estimado Diego:
> 
> Ayer vi en Alcampo garrafas de 5 litros de AOVE de una conocida marca que dice que está en casa de toda la vida a 16,99 €. En la botella ponía que eran de la cosecha de 2018 y que habían sido envasadas el 6 de Noviembre de 2019. Daban un consumo preferente hasta Noviembre de 2020. Reconozco que estuve a punto de comprar una, pero lo dejé (bueno, fue mi mujer la que me dijo: ¿pero tú de que vas?". Ahí van mis preguntas:
> 
> ...



Las preguntas son muy buenas, me gustaría saber tu opinión de las respuestas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Nov 2019)

[YOUTUBE]

A ver si os gusta el vídeo que hemos hecho con drones. Me gustaría también pediros a los que ya habéis recibido la nueva cosecha que me comentéis qué tal si os parece.


----------



## Lorrain73 (24 Nov 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Con respecto a la acogida me interesa mucho conocer la opinión de aquellos que habéis pedido sin filtrar y filtrado, para ver qué notáis y si vuestras opiniones van en la dirección que marcan digamos, aquellos que saben de aceite (catas, elaiólogos, maestros de almazara, etc). Es verdad que hacemos muy poquito porque ya sabéis que no nos gusta que esté tiempo a la venta por el tema de los posos, pero este año la verdad es que está siendo espectacular, porque no queda casi nada y lleva sólo unos días en la tienda. Gracias.



¡Buenas Diego!

Yo ya recibí el pedido de este año (¡ya no me acuerdo cuando hice el primero!). El aceite sigue siendo excelente. La calificación es unánime en las tres expertas (esposa, madre y suegra) que tengo en mi entorno y que están obsesionadas por tener un buen aceite para cocinar, para las ensaladas y para el desayuno.

Mis felicitaciones y mi ánimo para que tú y tu familia continuéis haciendo las cosas bien.

Saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Nov 2019)

Lorrain73 dijo:


> ¡Buenas Diego!
> 
> Yo ya recibí el pedido de este año (¡ya no me acuerdo cuando hice el primero!). El aceite sigue siendo excelente. La calificación es unánime en las tres expertas (esposa, madre y suegra) que tengo en mi entorno y que están obsesionadas por tener un buen aceite para cocinar, para las ensaladas y para el desayuno.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, ya pensaba que no ibais a contestar ninguno. Es bueno que las tres expertas estén de acuerdo.


----------



## Digamelon (25 Nov 2019)

Yo recomiendo el aceite La Quinta Esencia que producen en Jódar, es un aceite exquisito.


----------



## musIII (25 Nov 2019)

Enhorabuena por vuestro trabajo, Diego...el aceite está a la altura del cuidado en vuestro trabajo...

Yo he pedido el sin filtrar, para ver si aportaba algo nuevo a mi acostumbrado, pero no entendido paladar ,desde latitudes mas norteñas , y está francamente bueno...me pasa como con el whisky...cada vez me gusta más puro y sin nada, sólo sus aromas y sabor llegan para disfrutarlos cada vez más... con la diferencia de que el aceite se puede tomar todos los días... y el vuestro entra suavecito y combina muy bien con todo...

...saber que se apuesta por productos de primera categoría y que los tenemos aquí, al lado de casa , con un click...a precio razonable, es un lujo que tenemos que valorar...

...pues eso, decir que se aprecia la pureza del sin filtrar...su color,olor y pureza son un pequeño reflejo de vuestra tierra en otras latitudes...seguir en ello!


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Nov 2019)

Diego, como sugerencia para la próxima campaña, me parecería interesante un BiB de 5l sin filtrar. 8 son muchos litros, y en garrafa se conservará peor.

Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Nov 2019)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Diego, como sugerencia para la próxima campaña, me parecería interesante un BiB de 5l sin filtrar. 8 son muchos litros, y en garrafa se conservará peor.
> 
> Un saludo.



Puedo, si quieres y me avisas con tiempo, meter por ejemplo dos y dos en una caja de cuatro. Ya sabéis que a mi el aceite sin filtrar no me gusta, yo tengo una perspectiva completamente distinta a la vuestra, vosotros lo véis como más auténtico, más puro, menos procesado, pero yo lo veo igual que el otro, simplemente pasa por un filtro placas de celulosa, y cuando reposa aparecen restos feos en los envases, que afean el producto y que estropean la imagen de nuestro aceite siempre que la persona que lo compra no sepa lo que está comprando. Por eso envasamos en dos litros, porque la cantidad es más pequeña, simplemente por eso. Aún así lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Nov 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Puedo, si quieres y me avisas con tiempo, meter por ejemplo dos y dos en una caja de cuatro.



Te lo agradezco, pero no es necesario, solo era una sugerencia por si te cuadra y le ves salida. De todos modos ya he hecho el pedido (hace unas semanas) y he cogido un pack de 4, tenía ganas de probarlo. Para el año que viene tendré en cuenta la opción de pedir menos.

Por otro lado, en BiB no se ven los posos. Para la imagen parece una ventaja, no sé si se me escapa algo.


----------



## Raullucu (27 Nov 2019)

Coincido con Seiyuro, ha sido un detalle feo ese descuento por el Black Friday que en mi caso me habría supuesto un muy buen ahorro. Lección aprendida también por aquí.


----------



## papeche (28 Nov 2019)

Un saludo, Diego, y también a todos los foreros.
Me ha encantado este foro, soy ingeniero agrícola y el tema del aceite y la alimentación en general siempre me ha gustado, y aquí hay información para aburrir.
Esta tarde o mañana realizaré un primer pedido, me decantaré por el BIB primeros días 2019 + BIB normal 2019. Ya te contaré los resultados de la cata...


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Nov 2019)

papeche dijo:


> Un saludo, Diego, y también a todos los foreros.
> Me ha encantado este foro, soy ingeniero agrícola y el tema del aceite y la alimentación en general siempre me ha gustado, y aquí hay información para aburrir.
> Esta tarde o mañana realizaré un primer pedido, me decantaré por el BIB primeros días 2019 + BIB normal 2019. Ya te contaré los resultados de la cata...



Bienvenido, luego nos cuentas.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> @Diego Almazán
> 
> Ya probado el aceite de esta temporada este pasado fin de semana, tenía inicialmente la idea de animar especialmente a probar el aceite sin filtrar de este año que sí me parece que vale la pena ( recuerdo que la primera vez que se ofreció el sin filtrar, comenté que apenas lo distinguía del filtrado ) y marca cierta diferencia respecto al sin filtrar... y entonces me he econtrado con el mail del Black Friday.
> 
> ...



No es de literatura creativa, lo siento si te ha molestado. Yo no soy partidario del black friday este de los cojones, lo primero porque es una americanada más que nos comemos, lo segundo porque es un fraude en muchas ocasiones, en el mismo foro hay temas de tiendas que suben sus precios antes para luego 'hacer descuentos' que son mentira, y lo tercero y más importante porque a nosotros no nos cuadra de ninguna manera. Que el que inventara esto lo pusiera en noviembre a mí me parece bien, pero nosotros en noviembre tenemos el aove recién elaborado, os cuento siempre que es cuando mejor está y cuando es mejor probarlo y comprarlo y no tiene ningún sentido que yo te venda nuestro mejor producto en su mejor momento más barato. 

Por tanto, como somos varios hermanos pues hemos pensado entrar en eso poniendo a la venta el pequeño stock que queda de la cosecha anterior, que es muy poquito, y el sin filtrar porque sabéis que recomendamos consumirlo pronto y queda muy poquito también. Cuanto antes salga y se consuma mejor.

Respecto al momento de poner la oferta, pues que te puedo decir, no te ha venido bien, a otro que haya entrado hoy a mirar pues igual si. Cuando pusimos los portes gratuitos a partir de cien euros seguro que hubo alguien que había hecho un pedido de ese importe antes y le fastidió, y otro que llegaría después y le encantó. Los siento, no te puedo decir más, yo también tomo nota, de todo, e intento mejorar, el año pasado hubo quien me criticó por no hacer nada de descuento en la mierda esta de black friday y ahora me encuentro justo lo contrario. De verdad que no lo hago para fastidiar a nadie.



Raullucu dijo:


> Coincido con Seiyuro, ha sido un detalle feo ese descuento por el Black Friday que en mi caso me habría supuesto un muy buen ahorro. Lección aprendida también por aquí.



Creo que con el comentario anterior os he contestado a ambos. Lo siento, igual otra vez con otra promoción os viene bien a vosotros y mal a otros.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Nov 2019)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Te lo agradezco, pero no es necesario, solo era una sugerencia por si te cuadra y le ves salida. De todos modos ya he hecho el pedido (hace unas semanas) y he cogido un pack de 4, tenía ganas de probarlo. Para el año que viene tendré en cuenta la opción de pedir menos.
> 
> Por otro lado, en BiB no se ven los posos. Para la imagen parece una ventaja, no sé si se me escapa algo.



Si y no. Para la imagen de los posos el bag es mejor, pero para la del aceite sin filtrar es mejor que se vea, bueno, rectifico, no es mejor que se vea por el tema de la luz, a la gente le gusta que se vea. El problema del bag para el sin filtrar es que se van a acumular más posos en el fondo, pues es más del doble de cantidad, y al apurar te va a salir por el grifo un chorro de porquería que (para el que desconozca el producto) va a causar que te acuerdes de mi padre, mi madre y el resto de mi familia. Y la imagen que da eso es malísima, piensa que no todo el mundo sabe lo que está comprando.


----------



## bondiappcc (30 Nov 2019)

Hace pocos días que Mercadona vende una garrafa de cinco litros "La andaluza" de aceite de oliva virgen sin filtrar.

No recuerdo el precio, creo que sale a 3 euros o poco más el litro (quizá me engaño).

¿Qué pensáis? ¿Vale la pena?







Mercadona sigue apostando por el “jefe” con el aceite de oliva


----------



## bondiappcc (7 Dic 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Hace pocos días que Mercadona vende una garrafa de cinco litros "La andaluza" de aceite de oliva virgen sin filtrar.
> 
> No recuerdo el precio, creo que sale a 3 euros o poco más el litro (quizá me engaño).
> 
> ...



A ver si los expertos sacan la cabeza y me aconsejan si compro un par de garrafas de este aceite o no vale la pena.


----------



## papeche (7 Dic 2019)

Bueno ya llegó el pedido sin problemas, y una vez probado me ha parecido un aceite excelente, tanto el de primeros días como el normal. Acostumbrado al carbonell o al hojiblanca del super, no hay color, es otro producto. La única duda que me queda es si interesa el de primeros días por el precio; el normal es excelente y mucho mas económico.
Enhorabuena.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Dic 2019)

papeche dijo:


> Bueno ya llegó el pedido sin problemas, y una vez probado me ha parecido un aceite excelente, tanto el de primeros días como el normal. Acostumbrado al carbonell o al hojiblanca del super, no hay color, es otro producto. La única duda que me queda es si interesa el de primeros días por el precio; el normal es excelente y mucho mas económico.
> Enhorabuena.



Primero gracias por confiar, y por contarlo. Tu reacción es muy parecida a la de otros muchos clientes (algunas expresadas por este mismo hilo) acostumbrados a aceites planos de supermercado, parece otro productos decís, la realidad es que es otro producto. Es un zumo natural de cosecha anual, y tiene todo lo bueno y lo malo de un producto natural sin mezclar, conservar ni modificar. Los aceites de supermercado suelen ser aceites que tienen un patrón estandar al que han acostumbrado a sus consumidores, y no pueden permitirse que un año pique más o que otro sea más intenso o menos olfativamente. Por eso, mezclan distintas procedencias, variedades, añadas y demás hasta obtener un producto plano como te decía.

Respecto al Primeros días de Olivar de Plata versus digamos Olivar de Plata, pues creo que merece la pena, pero es cierto que hay que afinar para notar las diferencias, porque nuestro Olivar de Plata es muy bueno, piensa que este año estaba elaborado a primeros de noviembre, hecho, listo, a la venta, mientras que la mayor parte de la producción oleícola está todavía en el campo, dos meses después, madurando en exceso y expuesta a las inclemencias del tiempo, no te engaño, yo hoy he estado recolectando aceituna para un cliente (a parte de vender nuestra propia cosecha, somos agricultores y trabajamos fincas ajenas, en este caso recolectando aceituna de un tercero). Toda esa aceituna que se está cogiendo ahora, en enero y hasta en febrero será la que sirva para hacer los aceites de supermercado del año que viene, y de 2021 también.

Si quieres compáralos en igualdad de condiciones y verás como es mucho mejor, en dos copas de vino echa la misma cantidad de ambos y olfatéalos primero uno y luego el otro, a ver cual te das más intensidad de aromas, y cuales encuentras, y luego pruébalos en boca ambos a ver qué te parecen. 



bondiappcc dijo:


> A ver si los expertos sacan la cabeza y me aconsejan si compro un par de garrafas de este aceite o no vale la pena.



No lo he probado y por tanto poco te puedo decir. También es obvio que te recomendaría el mío, aunque lo probara no creo que se le acerque, pero siendo sincero como te digo, no lo he probado y no te puedo decir nada, salvo mi recelo a cualquier aceite de supermercado barato.


----------



## YakDaniels (8 Dic 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> A ver si los expertos sacan la cabeza y me aconsejan si compro un par de garrafas de este aceite o no vale la pena.



Lo he visto en Mercaona y pone "producto de España" ( o sea , envasado en España) pero NO pone "Origen España" como si pone en otros aceites de ese mismo comercio.
Tu mismo, mas claro agua.


----------



## isasosttw (9 Dic 2019)

Yo también he comprado el sin filtrar, por probar.
8 litros . Entrega rápida. Envase correcto
Desde mi ignorancia, me ha gustado.

Es un aceite con aroma fresco, sabor profundo y poco picante. Me sorprende su suavidad para ser picual. Lo valoro como un producto de calidad. 

No soy capaz de valorarlo respecto otros aceites que he comprado a otros productores. Mi paladar no afina tanto.

Lo del black de las narices no me gusta. Me parece que no tiene sentido en un producto como el vuestro. Si alguien no lo entiende, difícilmente valorara lo que aportáis


----------



## singermorning (9 Dic 2019)

YakDaniels dijo:


> Lo he visto en Mercaona y pone "producto de España" ( o sea , envasado en España) pero NO pone "Origen España" como si pone en otros aceites de ese mismo comercio.
> Tu mismo, mas claro agua.



Ese aceite es de españa, te guste o no...


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Dic 2019)

singermorning dijo:


> Ese aceite es de españa, te guste o no...



Seguramente sea, aunque sea por pura estadística, si producimos en España en torno al 60% mundial, pues hay muchas posibilidades de que ese aceite sea de aquí. Otra cosa es que te cuenten como nosotros qué días se recolectó, de qué fincas, las características de las fincas, y todo lo demás, pero claro, alguna ventaja tenía que tener ser tan pequeños.

 Creo que al menos la procedencia y la cosecha tenían que estar obligatoriamente en las etiquetas de aceite de oliva, y si proviene de dos sitios o es mezcla de dos añadas distintas se dice y no pasa nada, pero no les interesa que la gente sepa.


----------



## singermorning (11 Dic 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Seguramente sea, aunque sea por pura estadística, si producimos en España en torno al 60% mundial, pues hay muchas posibilidades de que ese aceite sea de aquí. Otra cosa es que te cuenten como nosotros qué días se recolectó, de qué fincas, las características de las fincas, y todo lo demás, pero claro, alguna ventaja tenía que tener ser tan pequeños.



Por supuesto, mas o menos eso queria decir con 4 palabras Xd. Luego eso, cada productor pues muestra su interes en cuidar al consumidor con la informacion que proporciona, hay a quienes os preocupa y ofreceis informacion sobre la empresa, los procesos que haceis, o las instalaciones, y a quienes se la suda y no muestran nada 



Diego Almazán dijo:


> Creo que al menos la procedencia y la cosecha tenían que estar obligatoriamente en las etiquetas de aceite de oliva, y si proviene de dos sitios o es mezcla de dos añadas distintas se dice y no pasa nada, pero no les interesa que la gente sepa.



Eso es una puta verguenza. Con respecto al origen, en agunos paises si que hay que declararlo. Por ejemplo, bertolli en algunos paises declara origenes (y si hay de mas de un pais, tiene que declarar todos los paises de donde procede la mezcla). La cosecha, pues tambien. Y lo mismo la fecha de envasado (no es lo mismo el aceite de la cosecha pasada que lleva un anyo en una botella de 1 litro, que el que se ha envasado hace 1 mes y que ha pasado el anyo en un deposito con nitrogeno etc...)
saludos


----------



## papeche (12 Dic 2019)

Una pregunta técnica.
Afirmas que en tu almazara realizais todo el proceso en frío, y no lo pongo en duda.
Sin embargo, recuerdo que en la uni la profa de aceites y grasas afirmaba que si se realiza el batido en frío, tras la molienda y previo a la extracción, el rendimiento de la extracción se veía muy reducido, con lo cual se elevaba la temperatura de la pasta hasta 70-80 °C, y esta fase pasaba a llamarla termobatido. También comentaba que lo de "extracción en frío" que aparece en la mayoría de envases es "fraude". ¿Qué opinas? ¿Qué rendimiento en aceite obteneis en vuestro proceso?
Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Dic 2019)

Campagnolo Potenza dijo:


> El paraguas vibrador deja algunas aceitunas en el olivo?



Algunas no, muchas, por eso lo acompañamos con vareo. También depende de la época de recolección, cuando la aceituna está más madura se desprende del árbol con mayor facilidad (de ahí lo de caer como fruta madura). Pero claro, para la época en la que nosotros recogemos Olivar de Plata la aceituna está toda muy aferrada al olivo.




papeche dijo:


> Una pregunta técnica.
> Afirmas que en tu almazara realizais todo el proceso en frío, y no lo pongo en duda.
> Sin embargo, recuerdo que en la uni la profa de aceites y grasas afirmaba que si se realiza el batido en frío, tras la molienda y previo a la extracción, el rendimiento de la extracción se veía muy reducido, con lo cual se elevaba la temperatura de la pasta hasta 70-80 °C, y esta fase pasaba a llamarla termobatido. También comentaba que lo de "extracción en frío" que aparece en la mayoría de envases es "fraude". ¿Qué opinas? ¿Qué rendimiento en aceite obteneis en vuestro proceso?
> Saludos.



A ver, la temperatura y la calidad están en polos opuestos, pero la temperatura y el porcentaje de extracción van de la mano. Es muy sencillo, un líquido cualquiera es más fluido a mayor temperatura, el aceite de oliva virgen igual. Si aplicas temperatura el aceite fluye con mayor facilidad y el grado de extractabilidad de la pasta aumenta muchísimo. No lo hacemos porque al aplicar temperatura los volátiles del aceite desaparecen también, los aromas vamos. Y aumentan los picantes y amargos, y se desequilibra y otro montón de cosas, ten en cuenta que yo os puedo contar mucho pero no todo. El que quiera saber todo que vaya a la escuela.

De todas formas 70 grados es una barbaridad, eso lo harán si acaso en los repasos. Lo normal para tener aprovechamientos óptimos es ir a unos cuarenta grados, depende mucho de la pasta de aceituna, pero eso es a lo que suelen trabajar la mayoría de almazaras. Eso es impensable para obtener un aceite premium de calidad.

Lo del fraude es verdad, fíjate que nosotros por ejemplo en la etiqueta no lo ponemos, porque está tan desvirtuado que ni siquiera importa, además es indemostrable, tienes que fiarte de la buena voluntad y eso ya no existe. Hay muchos aceites que ponen en frío y que tienen connotaciones claras de haberse hecho con temperatura. También piensa que mucha gente piensa que en frío es no aplicar calor, pero si recoges aceituna en el campo a treinta grados ya no hace falta que le apliques más calor, pues ya sobrepasa los 27 que se suponen el máximo permitido para poner 'en frío'.

El rendimiento depende muy mucho del año, este año ha sido muy bueno diría yo, otros no tanto. Para Primeros días de cosecha solemos andar entre el diez y el doce de media todas las cosechas, para Olivar de Plata entre catorce y diecisiete más o menos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Dic 2019)

¿Ataque biológico de nuestros amigos americanos?


Investigadores descubren que cepa de la Xylella que ataca a Europa viene de EEUU a través de diferentes introducciones - Agroinformacion

Un grupo internacional de investigadores, liderado por el Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), ha descubierto que la principal cepa de la bacteria Xylella fastidiosa que ataca en Europa a varios cultivos agrícolas, entre ellos el olivar, tiene su origen en Estados Unidos. Ademas hay un indicio de que han tenido lugar diferentes introducciones, ocurridas de forma independiente.

En un comunicado, el CSIC ha informado de que los científicos comprobaron que *todas las introducciones de dicho patógeno de la subespecie “multiplex” en España, Italia y Francia tienen un origen común en California.*

El equipo de investigación secuenció el genoma completo de más de una docena de muestras aisladas europeos de Xylella fastidiosa, pertenecientes a esta cepa.

Con el resultado de estos análisis se llevó a cabo un estudio comparativo con todos los genomas disponibles de esta subespecie en todo el mundo y se llegó a la conclusión de su origen.

La coordinación ha corrido a cargo del Instituto de Agricultura Sostenible (IAS*)*, centro del CSIC en Córdoba, y para la autora principal del estudio, Blanca Landa, esta bacteria constituye “sin duda” la mayor amenaza emergente para la agricultura en los países de la Unión Europea (UE) y de la Cuenca del Mediterráneo.

Es una bacteria con un “enorme potencial patogénico”, ya que infecta y causa enfermedad severa en diferentes cultivos agrícolas de gran importancia económica como el olivo, la vid y el almendro, además de afectar a especies silvestres y forestales típicas del bosque mediterráneo, ha señalado.

Para Landa, el estudio es de “gran relevancia”, ya que en base a la caracterización se aplican medidas de erradicación y contención, y pone de manifiesto los riesgos asociados con el comercio de material vegetal a escala mundial, por los que hay que desarrollar políticas eficaces que limiten la probabilidad de introducción de patógenos.


> *Se destaca el indicio de que han tenido lugar diferentes introducciones, ocurridas de forma independiente*



El recorrido de la Xylella fastidiosa por Europa comenzó a finales de 2013 cuando las autoridades fitosanitarias de la UE comunicaron la aparición de una epidemia “devastadora” asociada con esta bacteria en los olivares de la región de Apulia, en Italia.

El foco se ha ido expandiendo con rapidez y en la actualidad afecta a más de 200.000 hectáreas.

Posteriormente, se han detectado nuevos focos en la isla de Córcega y en la Costa Azul francesa, asociados a otras cepas diferentes a la italiana.

En España, en las Islas Baleares se hallaron hace tres años tres subespecies de la bacteria, entre ellas la “multiplex”, extendidas por toda la superficie de las islas de Mallorca, Menorca e Ibiza, y afectando a más de 21 especies vegetales.

En Alicante, por su parte, se encontró dicha subespecie hace más de dos años, afectando a una “gran extensión” de almendro y a otras 10 especies silvestres y ornamentales.

En enero de este año, la misma subespecie llegó a Portugal con afección a varias especies de plantas ornamentales y silvestres.

*El estudio concluye, asimismo, que la diversidad genética de las bacteria halladas en el territorio comunitario es indicio de que han tenido lugar diferentes introducciones, ocurridas de forma independiente.*


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Dic 2019)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> ¿Ataque biológico de nuestros amigos americanos?
> 
> 
> Investigadores descubren que cepa de la Xylella que ataca a Europa viene de EEUU a través de diferentes introducciones - Agroinformacion
> ...




Si fueron capaces de hundir su propio acorazado matando a sus propios marineros para organizar una guerra para quedarse Cuba, que luego acabó siendo comunista (dicen que no hay justicia ni dios) no veo qué les impediría hacer lo de la Xylella.

El cultivo del olivo es muy minoritario, y aunque en aquí tengamos provincias enteras plantadas de olivar, lo cierto es que las grandes corporaciones de abonos y fitosanitarios no invierten en la investigación del olivar porque no les es rentable, así que una enfermedad de este tipo, devastadora, tiene difícil solución si llega a afectarnos de lleno, porque las grandes compañías no invierten en el olivar, y por supuesto nuestro gobierno tampoco. Aquí todo lo que sea investigación y desarrollo no es útil, aquí sólo es útil el subsidio al enchufado.


----------



## singermorning (27 Dic 2019)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Si fueron capaces de hundir su propio acorazado matando a sus propios marineros para organizar una guerra para quedarse Cuba, que luego acabó siendo comunista (dicen que no hay justicia ni dios) no veo qué les impediría hacer lo de la Xylella.
> 
> El cultivo del olivo es muy minoritario, y aunque en aquí tengamos provincias enteras plantadas de olivar, lo cierto es que las grandes corporaciones de abonos y fitosanitarios no invierten en la investigación del olivar porque no les es rentable, así que una enfermedad de este tipo, devastadora, tiene difícil solución si llega a afectarnos de lleno, porque las grandes compañías no invierten en el olivar, y por supuesto nuestro gobierno tampoco. Aquí todo lo que sea investigación y desarrollo no es útil, aquí sólo es útil el subsidio al enchufado.



Hobre, yo conozco investigando olivos que maneja bastante plata de las UE, del gob Australiano, y de Espanya.... Que hiciera falta? seguro, pero tampoco es qu eno se investigue...

Saludos y felices fiestas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Ene 2020)

Italia defiende el aove

Siempre van por delante nuestra, siempre. Aún teniendo mejores precios en origen que aquí siempre, además se preocupan por estas cosas que aquí parecen no importar a nadie. El hecho de que siempre aparezca el aceite en la primera página de todos los folletos de oferta de todos los supermercados hace que el consumidor crea que es un producto barato (aparte encima lo venden a pérdidas para engancharte por otro lado).


----------



## anonimocobarde (8 Ene 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Si quieres compáralos en igualdad de condiciones y verás como es mucho mejor, en dos copas de vino echa la misma cantidad de ambos y olfatéalos primero uno y luego el otro, a ver cual te das más intensidad de aromas, y cuales encuentras, y luego pruébalos en boca ambos a ver qué te parecen.



La forma de hacer esto es que otra persona, sin que tú lo veas, vierta los dos aceites en dos copas etiquetadas A y B, y apunte cuál es cuál. Entonces, te lleva las copas y tú las hueles y las pruebas (y lo que te dé la gana), pero sin saber cuál es cuál. Escribes tu veredicto, y cuando hayas terminado, te revela cuál es cuál.

La sugestión es muy fuerte por tentador que sea pensar que solo afecta a los demás.


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Ene 2020)

Pues tenemos los envíos gratis para pedidos superiores a cien euros, así que te ahorras el viaje. Vamos, que no es que no quiera que vengáis, pero que no es necesario venir para disfrutar de el mejor aceite de Sabiote.






anonimocobarde dijo:


> La forma de hacer esto es que otra persona, sin que tú lo veas, vierta los dos aceites en dos copas etiquetadas A y B, y apunte cuál es cuál. Entonces, te lleva las copas y tú las hueles y las pruebas (y lo que te dé la gana), pero sin saber cuál es cuál. Escribes tu veredicto, y cuando hayas terminado, te revela cuál es cuál.
> 
> La sugestión es muy fuerte por tentador que sea pensar que solo afecta a los demás.



Bueno, lo mejor es seguir la normativa de cata, pero no pensaba en eso, simplemente en una comparativa, ahora que si no sabes cual es cual mejor. Cuando se cata las copas sólo tienen un código, normalmente dos letras y un número, y la correspondencia de ese código de la muestra a la marca de aceite catado sólo la conoce el jefe de panel.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Ene 2020)

*Fuente*

La investigadora del CIBERobn Nancy Babio, vicepresidenta de la Sociedad Científica Española de Dietética y Nutrición (SEDYN), profesora y vicedecana responsable del Grado en Dietética y Nutrición Humana de la Universidad Rovira i Virgili, ha destacado que el etiquetado Nutri-Score sitúa al aceite de oliva como mejor alimento por delante de los aceites de maíz, girasol y cacahuete, y también por encima del aceite de palma y la mantequilla -que se encuentran en un nivel aún más inferior-.

Están intentando aplicar un etiquetado para los alimentos que muestre con claridad y facilidad a los consumidores si son más o menos saludables, le han puesto Nutri-Score, se ve que en español no había palabras para nombrarlo, pero eso es otro debate. El tema del hilo es que el aceite de oliva está mejor valorado en este etiquetado que el resto de grasas que usamos en alimentación.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Ene 2020)

El doctor José Antonio Trujillo, médico experto en nutrición, analiza* los beneficios que aporta para nuestra salud el aceite de oliva virgen extra*:

*Reduce el riegos de infartos e ictus*
"Es la grasa más utilizada en la cocina. Su contenido en ácido oléico disminuye el riesgo de padecer infactos o ictus hasta un 30%"

*Reduce los niveles de colesterol*
"Sus propiedades permite disminuir el colesterol malo, LDL, y sube el bueno, HDL

*Reduce la tensión arterial*
"Tiene efectos antioxidantes y eso permite bajar la tensión arterial"

*Disminuye los riesgos de padecer cáncer*
"Los polifenoles que contiene provoca el descenso a padecer cáncer en general y el cáncer de mama en particular. Los polifenoles ayudan a la muerte de las células cancerígenas y por tanto a la reducción de posibilidades de padecer cáncer.

*Beneficia a las personas con diabetes*
Ha quedado demostrado que sus cualidades ayudan a disminuir incidencias en personas enfermas de diabetes

*Fortalece los huesos*
Ayuda a la mineralización de los huesos ya que limita la pérdida de calcio óseo. 

*Hidrata la piel*
Sus propiedades ayuda a la elasticidad de la piel y la preserva de irritaciones.

*Cuatro cucharadas son suficientes*
Ideal para acompañar en el desayuno, con la ensalada o para cocinar los alimentos

Por lo tant*o no hay ningún alimento que contenga grasas tan saludables* como las que aporta el aceite de oliva virgen extra





FUENTE


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (14 Feb 2020)

Hola Diego, puedes explicarnos que pasa con los olivareros ahora, con los precios y si es verdad lo de que están perdiendo dinero. Conozco a alguno que otro que entre la PAC, y lo que sacaban, todo con esfuerzo, eso sí, han fundado pequeños imperios y de ahí a perder dinero, nose nose...


----------



## Trajano VI (14 Feb 2020)

Vaya spam de tus aceites


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Feb 2020)

Frankyyyy21 dijo:


> Hola Diego, puedes explicarnos que pasa con los olivareros ahora, con los precios y si es verdad lo de que están perdiendo dinero. Conozco a alguno que otro que entre la PAC, y lo que sacaban, todo con esfuerzo, eso sí, han fundado pequeños imperios y de ahí a perder dinero, nose nose...



A ver si nos lo explica Diego. Pero yo veo que no se informa claramente de todas las variables del tema. Yo había leído que la producción media en España eran de unas 1.300.000 Tn y las exportaciones, tambien medias, de 850.000 Tn.

Si esto es así, los precios se marcarán preferentemente en el exterior, la influencia de las grandes superficies, tirando el precio del aceite de oliva no tendría que ser muy relevante. Cómo se va exigir un precio mínimo para el agricultor si el precio final no depende de nuestro país? Siempre va a funcionar la ley de la oferta demanda.

Además, la producción y la calidad son tremendamente variables. Se puede comparar la calidad (y el precio a pagar) en origen de un producto como el de Almazán con el de otros olivateris de calidad mucho menor?

Las exportaciones de aceite de oliva español marcarán un nuevo récord en la campaña 2018/2019

Por otro lado está la producción récord del año pasado y los aranceles de EEUU. Demasiadas variables a controlar.

Desde mi punto de visto el planteamiento de los agricultores, olivareros o no, es incorrecto. Lo que hay que hacer es lo que hace la industria que compite con países del tercer mundo. MEJORAR LA CALIDAD, AUTOMATIZAR Y BAJAR COSTOS.

Paro mi no hay otra solución. Yo he trabajado toda mi vida en empresas peleando en esos tres factores. Siempre me decían: es imposible mejorar la calidad y mantener/bajar costos a la vez. Pues nosotros lo conseguimos muchísimas veces, sobre todo con la innovación y la automatización de tareas.


----------



## Trajano VI (15 Feb 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A ver si nos lo explica Diego. Pero yo veo que no se informa claramente de todas las variables del tema. Yo había leído que la producción media en España eran de unas 1.300.000 Tn y las exportaciones, tambien medias, de 850.000 Tn.
> 
> Si esto es así, los precios se marcarán preferentemente en el exterior, la influencia de las grandes superficies, tirando el precio del aceite de oliva no tendría que ser muy relevante. Cómo se va exigir un precio mínimo para el agricultor si el precio final no depende de nuestro país? Siempre va a funcionar la ley de la oferta demanda.
> 
> ...



Con los aranceles de EEUU, el precio del aceite debería ser de 2/3€ el litro, hasta ahora, uno bueno de cooperativa unos 5€/litro, de ahí en adelante (garrafa de 5 litros)

Más caro de 5/6€/litro es una estafa directamente, están sacando un margen del 200/300%


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Feb 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> Más caro de 5/6€/litro es una estafa directamente, están sacando un margen del 200/300%



Establecer un precio cerrado por un producto es un error, de la misma forma que establecer que todos los andaluces somos unos vagos vividores o todos los catalanes son independentistas o tacaños es un error. Dos aceites pueden tener el mismo precio y uno tener un márgen grande y otro pérdidas. 

Nosotros vendemos a cinco euros el litro y te puedo asegurar que en calidad precio es insuperable, recogido en envero en octubre y noviembre, dee una aceituna seleccionada y cuidada durante todo el año, pero con un márgen estrechísimo. 

Podría coger la aceituna de enero, con la barredora directamente del suelo, con un rendimiento muy superior y un márgen altísimo, pero con una calidad pésima, que por cierto mucha gente desconoce y algunos incluso aplaudirían. Como ves dos ejemplos diferentes que con el mismo precio tienen márgenes distintos.



Frankyyyy21 dijo:


> Hola Diego, puedes explicarnos que pasa con los olivareros ahora, con los precios y si es verdad lo de que están perdiendo dinero. Conozco a alguno que otro que entre la PAC, y lo que sacaban, todo con esfuerzo, eso sí, han fundado pequeños imperios y de ahí a perder dinero, nose nose...



Es muy complejo, mucho.

No todos los olivareros pierden dinero, o perdemos, y no todos en los mismos precios, cada parcela, cada explotación, es de una manera y cada uno tiene unos márgenes. Es verdad que al precio actual la forma de vida de Jaén está amenazada, eso es cierto, porque las explotaciones son muy pequeñas, los cultivos son centenarios, difíciles de mecanizar, en pendiente, y habría que explicarle muy bien a la gente que te compra que valore todos esos factores, sostenibilidad, cuidado del medio, etc.. Por ejemplo, Jaén entera es un bosque de casi setenta millones de árboles que es un sumidero de co2

Yo soy de la opinión que hay que hacer aceites lampantes a los precios actuales, y que son rentables a esos precios, porque la mayoría del aceite que se vende es aceite de oliva, a secas, y como todos sabéis aquí ya es la mezcla de un 80 o 90% de lampante pasado por refinería con un 10% de virgen. Eso se vende mayoritariamente y la gente que lo compra demanda un producto barato, que se puede hacer con aceituna pasada de enero como le he explicado al forero anterior. 
Lo que no es de recibo es que un lampante valga 1,8 euros y un virgen extra 1,9. Eso es inviable a todas luces, un virgen extra normalito tiene que estar a granel por encima de los 2,5 euros mínimo, eso son cuentas hechas por diferentes asociaciones e instituciones, sino es inviable. Un virgen extra bueno por supuesto tiene que valer más, y luego ya cada cual que compre el que quiera.

Como te decía es un tema complejísimo, que yo no abarco y no me atrevo a abarcar. Por un lado están los que abusan, es cierto que la mayoría de los agricultores y ganaderos trabajamos con empresas vivas y con productos perecederos, y abusan de eso. Porque el que compra al agricultor mil litros de leche o cinco mil kilos de patatas sabe que si no se los vende en unos días tiene que tirarlos. Y a la hora de comprar igual, valga el pienso lo que valga o la luz o el gasoil lo que valga, a la vaca o al olivo les da igual, si hay pienso o riego viven y si no se mueren, y se abusa.

Por otro lado está la PAC, para mi es completamente normal que si a un agricultor europeo se le exije que proteja el medio, que no use algo que pueda dañar al corzo o al lobo, que luche contra la erosión o el cambio climático, que no use pesticidas prohibidos, que pague jornales dignos, que cuide de la salud de los consumidores con productos de calidad, etc.. se le compense por ello. Porque lo que es seguro es que lo que viene de fuera no lo cumple y no podemos competir, es imposible pagarle a un tío 80 euros cuando en Marruecos cobra 8. Y se permite la entrada de ese producto de fuera porque así podemos nosotros venderles a ellos coches o tecnología o yo que sé que.

Y por otro los consumidores, que muchas veces desconocen o directamente no quieren conocer lo que se están comiendo, simplemente les iinteresa que sea barato, y la comida de calidad, como todo lo que sea bueno y de calidad, es caro.
.


Trajano VI dijo:


> Vaya spam de tus aceites



Explico muchas más cosas, pero es cierto que hay muchos aquí que lo han comprado y han expresado su opinión por el foro, y no puedo negar que ese boca a oreja forero a mi me viene genial. Pero vamos, que es la opinión de la gente, que creo que a otros les viene muy bien también. Tampoco creo que esté haciendo daño a nadie, si no quieres ver el hilo no tienes más que salir del mismo.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> A ver si nos lo explica Diego. Pero yo veo que no se informa claramente de todas las variables del tema. Yo había leído que la producción media en España eran de unas 1.300.000 Tn y las exportaciones, tambien medias, de 850.000 Tn.
> 
> Si esto es así, los precios se marcarán preferentemente en el exterior, la influencia de las grandes superficies, tirando el precio del aceite de oliva no tendría que ser muy relevante. Cómo se va exigir un precio mínimo para el agricultor si el precio final no depende de nuestro país? Siempre va a funcionar la ley de la oferta demanda.
> 
> ...




A ver, yo estoy contigo en que siempre se puede mejorar, e intentar subir la calidad y bajar en la medida de lo posible los costes. Pero es que en el tema de la agricultura es difícil cierta mecanización por ejemplo, el olivar es un claro ejemplo de dificil mejora (sin arrancarlo, claro) Se podría arrancar olivares viejos y plantar nuevas plantaciones de olivar intensivo y mecanizable, pero también habría que valorar si sería ético arrancar árboles centenarios o milenarios para plantar cultivos más exigentes en agua y abonos por ejemplo. Y aún así en mi zona, al lado de sierra de Cazorla, de sierra Segura o de Mágina, en las lomas de Úbeda, con las pendientes que hay sería imposible.

Y luego es que no es un tema puntual, ni de olivar, los agricultores están saliendo en todos lados porque la exigencia de bajar costes y subir la calidad la llevan haciendo años, muchos, y la cosa va a peor siempre. En cuanto pueda os voy a enseñar liquidaciones de aceituna de hace veinte y treinta años mejores que las actuales, y por supuesto todos sabéis que el precio del gasoil o de los abonos en veinte o treinta años ha subido bastante. Y esto no es del olivar, si os fijáis en las reivindicaciones de todas las protestas veréis que los del trigo, las patatas, las naranjas, la leche, la carne, todos, están diciendo lo mismo, que los productos se están pagando a precios de hace décadas, con muchas más exigencias añadidas, y con precios de costes mucho más elevados.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Feb 2020)

El AOVE puede ser clave para mejorar la esperanza de vida


Fuente: Aove clave envejecimiento


Un equipo de investigadores de la Facultad de Medicina de la Universidad de Minnesota (Estados Unidos), coordinados por Doug Mashek, profesor en los Departamentos de Medicina y Bioquímica, Biología Molecular y Biofísica, ha descubierto que el aceite de oliva virgen extra podría ser clave para mejorar la esperanza de vida y mitigar las enfermedades relacionadas con el envejecimiento, según un estudio publicado recientemente en Molecular Cell.

El trabajo en el laboratorio de Mashek sugiere que es la grasa del aceite de oliva la que activa una determinada vía en las células que aumentan la vida útil y previenen enfermedades relacionadas con el envejecimiento.

Según Mashek, el simple consumo de aceite de oliva no es suficiente para obtener todos sus beneficios para la salud. Así, los estudios de su equipo sugieren que los efectos del consumo de aceite de oliva se potencian cuando se combina con una menor ingesta de calorías y el ejercicio físico.

"Descubrimos que la forma en que funciona esta grasa es que primero debe almacenarse en cosas microscópicas llamadas gotas de lípidos, que es cómo nuestras células almacenan grasa. Y luego, cuando la grasa se descompone durante el ejercicio o el ayuno, por ejemplo, es cuando tienen lugar los efectos beneficiosos", ha precisado el investigador.

El siguiente paso en esta investigación será probar estos beneficios en humanos con el objetivo de descubrir nuevos medicamentos o adaptar aún más los regímenes dietéticos que mejoran la salud, tanto a corto como a largo plazo.

"Queremos entender la biología y luego traducirla a los humanos, con la esperanza de cambiar el paradigma de la atención médica por la que alguien va a ocho médicos diferentes para tratar sus ocho trastornos diferentes", ha señalado Mashek.


----------



## masia (25 Feb 2020)

Diego, soy un cliente del tres al cuarto y conmigo no te dá para un café, PERO reconozco tu labor y un Bag in Box en mi cocina nunca falta.
Para "fritangas" y sartén uso el de girasol, pero para lo demás, nada mejor que tu "zumo de oliva"
Sólo me falta añadirlo a mi café mañanero, pero me dá "reparo".
Un saludo cordial y por muchos años sigas adelante.


----------



## masia (25 Feb 2020)

EL ADRI dijo:


> @Timmy



@ EL ADRI.


----------



## socrates99 (25 Feb 2020)

Diego,vuestro aceite sin filtrar es nectar de otro mundo,no he probado nada igual,seguir así campeones.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Feb 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> Diego,vuestro aceite sin filtrar es nectar de otro mundo,no he probado nada igual,seguir así campeones.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Gracias. Este año se ha vendido muy rápido todo el sin filtrar.




masia dijo:


> Diego, soy un cliente del tres al cuarto y conmigo no te dá para un café, PERO reconozco tu labor y un Bag in Box en mi cocina nunca falta.
> Para "fritangas" y sartén uso el de girasol, pero para lo demás, nada mejor que tu "zumo de oliva"
> Sólo me falta añadirlo a mi café mañanero, pero me dá "reparo".
> Un saludo cordial y por muchos años sigas adelante.



No te puedo decir, sé que hay gente que lo añade a la leche, o incluso lo toma en ayunas, y al café también. Yo por la mañana no tomo nada, no me deja el cuerpo, y café tampoco tomo, me encanta como huele pero no me gusta su sabor, para pasarlo necesito echarle una tonelada de leche condensada.


----------



## capitan anchoa (28 Feb 2020)

Bueno, ante todo saludar a Diego ya que estamos a solo 7 Km de distancia ya que yo soy de Úbeda y puedo corroborar lo que se ha dicho en este hilo, destacar sobre todo lo que has contado de que el olivar tienen dificil mecanización, de hecho, en los últimos años, las innovaciones tecnológicas que se han hecho en el olivar no han sido muy notorias y avanzar más es dificil ya que como bien sabes, La Loma está en un punto geográfico bastante dificil orográficamente hablando por lo que hay muchas pendientes y en algunos casos más extremos, como en la sierra, los olivos están bastante inclinados.

Yo, desde que tengo uso de razón, el precio del aceite ha ido bajando, bajando, bajando mientras que los costes van subiendo y subiendo. Atención también a la cantidad de exigencias y requisitos que desde la UE y el gobierno se imponen a los olivareros, de hecho, tenemos la sensación de que lo que se quiere desde el mercado es que los olivares sólo sean de unos pocos y se ponga fin al modelo actual.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Mar 2020)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Bueno, ante todo saludar a Diego ya que estamos a solo 7 Km de distancia ya que yo soy de Úbeda y puedo corroborar lo que se ha dicho en este hilo, destacar sobre todo lo que has contado de que el olivar tienen dificil mecanización, de hecho, en los últimos años, las innovaciones tecnológicas que se han hecho en el olivar no han sido muy notorias y avanzar más es dificil ya que como bien sabes, La Loma está en un punto geográfico bastante dificil orográficamente hablando por lo que hay muchas pendientes y en algunos casos más extremos, como en la sierra, los olivos están bastante inclinados.
> 
> Yo, desde que tengo uso de razón, el precio del aceite ha ido bajando, bajando, bajando mientras que los costes van subiendo y subiendo. Atención también a la cantidad de exigencias y requisitos que desde la UE y el gobierno se imponen a los olivareros, de hecho, tenemos la sensación de que lo que se quiere desde el mercado es que los olivares sólo sean de unos pocos y se ponga fin al modelo actual.



Mirad, aunque esto es sólo opinión mía, creo que lo importante de todo, es la información, sobre todo cuando lo que se estila es la mal llamada publicidad y las apariencias.

Si tenemos olivares complicados, en pendiente, de difícil acceso o laboreo, que demandan mucha mano de obra o que fijan población al medio rural hay que explicárselo a la gente, y decirles que por eso tienen un precio más alto. Y luego que ellos decidan. Exactamente igual que con los productos de fuera, yo, y creo que ningún agricultor somos extraterrestres, sabemos cómo funciona el mundo y sabemos que para que la UE o España vendamos coches en Marruecos, hay que permitir que su aceite venga aquí. Ahora bien, volvemos a la información, hay que decirle a la gente cómo y con qué técnicas se cultiva ese olivar, lo que pagan de mano de obra o los pesticidas que están permitidos allí, que lo ponga claro en la etiqueta y que la gente decida si quiere un aceite así o de otra manera.
Lo que creo que está fuera de toda lógica es que al agricultor de aquí se le exijan unos costes laborales, una seguridad en el trabajo, un cuidado al medio ambiente, etc... y que luego venga un producto de fuera, se etiquete como de aquí y se venda al mismo precio. Si un tomate de marruecos vale 70 céntimos el kilo puesto en Carrefour, que se diga que es de marruecos y cómo está cultivado y el que quiera que lo compre sabiendo lo que compra. Y el que prefiera uno de aquí a euro y medio igual, pero que sepan lo que están comprando. Lo que pasa actualmente es un fraude.


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Mar 2020)

Este artículo es interesante, me voy a permitir transcribirlo, y aquí os dejo la fuente, FUENTE

«Una fritura con* aceite de oliva *puede mantener sus propiedades hasta en cinco cocinados, pero en el caso de un aceite elaborado con semillas (girasol, soja, lino, colza, uva, algodón...) a partir de la tercera fritura ya no se sabe ante qué producto estamos (se convierte en un hidrocarburo indefinido)», detalla el Dr. Fernando López Segura, especialista en nutrición del Hospital Reina Sofía (Córdoba), que ha investigado durante años en torno al aceite de oliva. Sin embargo el experto aclara que para que mantenga sus propiedades es importante que no llegue a calentarse por encima de su punto de ebullición (180ºC), es decir, «que no eche humo», pues eso desaconsejaría que fuese reutilizado.

Además, un estudio reciente sobre el *aceite de oliva virgen extra *(AOVE) impulsado por el Centro de Investigación Biomédica en Red de Fisiopatología de la Obesidad y la Nutrición (Ciberobn) y la Universidad de São Paulo constató que el AOVE mantiene los niveles de *antioxidantes *(polifenoles) saludables cuando se usa para *saltear*. Así, los resultados determinaron que en el cocinado el contenido de polifenoles disminuye un 40% a 120 ºC y un 75% a 170 ºC, que son unos niveles de antioxidantes que cumplen los parámetros que la UE considera como «saludables». 

_ De aquí me quedaría con los niveles mantenidos de polifenoles, es muy interesante porque aunque demuestra que se pierden, conserva muchos de ellos si la temperatura no es excesiva._

El aceite de oliva se distingue de otros aceites vegetales en que se obtiene de un fruto, la *aceituna*, y no de una semilla. De hecho, la palabra aceite deriva del árabe «az-zait», que quiere decir «jugo de aceituna». Su producción se remonta a más de 3.000 años de antigüedad y fue en la Antigua Grecia donde logró su mayor relevancia como «producto». En la actualidad es uno de los elementos principales de la dieta mediterránea, reconocida desde 2012 como Patrimonio Inmaterial de la Humanidad por parte de la Unesco.

*Todos los aceites de oliva son ricos en ácido oleico y contienen antioxidantes naturales como los polifenoles y la vitamina E.Además, los aceites de oliva virgen y virgen extra aportan otras sustancias bioactivas como el escualeno.*

Pero vayamos por partes al desgranar sus beneficios. Según afirma el Dr. López, por sus propiedades nutricionales el aceite de oliva es *la mejor grasa que se puede consumir *pues contribuye a mejorar todos los factores de riesgo cardiovascular: *colesterol*, *diabetes*, *hipertensión *y *obesidad*. Así, una de sus propiedades es que es capaz de subir los niveles de HDL, el llamado «colesterol bueno», que en palabras del Dr. López, «no solo no produce arteriosclerosis, sino que limpia las arterias».

En el caso de la *diabetes*, que afecta en la actualidad al 10% de la población adulta mayor de 50 años, el doctor afirma que aunque hasta hace relativamente poco tiempo se les retiraba a los diabéticos una gran parte de alimentos, incluido el aceite de oliva, hoy se ha comprobado que si estos consumen aceite de oliva virgen en el marco de una dieta mediterránea se puede llegar a disminuir la necesidad de insulina o incluso retrasar la aparición de la diabetes.

En cuanto a la *hipertensión*, también se ha demostrado que las personas que toman aceite de oliva con regularidad en el marco de una dieta mediterránea logran* disminuir su tensión arterial*. Además, este alimento tiene un efecto antiagregante y anticoagulante superior al de los ácidos grasos Omega-3. «Es uno alimento capaz de estimular el sistema de disolución natural de los coágulos», aclara el Dra. López.

Otra de sus cualidades es que los *polifenoles *del aceite de oliva son *antioxidantes*, es decir, contribuyen a la protección de los lípidos de la sangre frente al daño oxidativo; mientras que la *vitamina E *que contiene contribuye a la protección de las células frente al daño oxidativo. «Y si podemos protegernos frente a la oxidación, también podremos protegernos frente al desarrollo de enfermedades degenerativas», afirma.

_ La afirmación que pongo en negrita es dudosa, os explico, es verdad que TODOS tienen ácido oleico porque la composición lipídica no cambia, pero en cuanto a los antioxidantes, vitaminas y demás, ya os he explicado que el aceite de oliva a secas es en un ochenta o noventa por ciento refinado, llevado a refinería donde se refina porque como sabéis procede del lampante que no se puede vender por sus defectos. Bien ese ochenta o noventa por ciento pierde en refinería sus antioxidantes y demás, y aunque es cierto que un aceite de oliva a secas los tiene, es sólo por el diez o veinte por ciento de virgen que se le añade a la mezcla para poder venderlo, o sea, que tiene uno ochenta o noventa por ciento menos de antioxidantes que un aceite virgen o virgen extra._

Una de las cosas que aclara el Dr. López es que lo que no se puede hacer es consumir aceite de forma desproporcionada por el hecho de que se trate de un alimento saludable. Así, la cantidad recomendable de consumo de aceite de oliva se sitúa entre los 40 y los 60 gramos al día, dependiendo del peso de la persona. Según explica el médico, eso supone entre el 20 y el 25% de las calorías diarias. En el marco de una dieta mediterránea, que determina que la mayor cantidad del aporte graso diario debe consumirse en forma de aceite de oliva, eso sería algo equivalente a, por ejemplo, desayunar una tostada con aceite, aliñar una ensalada en la comida y cocinar, en general, con aceite de oliva.


_Aquí también es destacable que no se puede hacer un uso abusivo del mismo, porque aunque es la grasa más sana es una grasa con un alto contenido calórico y por tanto hay que tomarla con moderación. El resto del artículo es también interesante pero supongo que lo conocéis si habéis leído el hilo._


----------



## zulu (2 Abr 2020)

En 24 horas el aceite en casa con la que está cayendo...
¡¡¡ENHORABUENA, buen trabajo!!!


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Abr 2020)

zulu dijo:


> En 24 horas el aceite en casa con la que está cayendo...
> ¡¡¡ENHORABUENA, buen trabajo!!!



Gracias, espero que lo disfrutes y os ayude a pasar mejor la cuarentena asquerosa esta.


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Abr 2020)

Echa un vistazo a la tienda Tienda Olivar de Plata porque hay varios productos y promociones para el envío y demás.


----------



## nief (10 Abr 2020)

masia dijo:


> Diego, soy un cliente del tres al cuarto y conmigo no te dá para un café, PERO reconozco tu labor y un Bag in Box en mi cocina nunca falta.
> Para "fritangas" y sartén uso el de girasol, pero para lo demás, nada mejor que tu "zumo de oliva"
> Sólo me falta añadirlo a mi café mañanero, pero me dá "reparo".
> Un saludo cordial y por muchos años sigas adelante.



Tras mis indagaciones todo aceite "vegetal" osea no oliva es basura para el organismo.

Tiene justo todos los efectos opuestos que el de oliva.

Asi que es mejor un refinado de oliva que un girasol. 

Saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Abr 2020)

nief dijo:


> Tras mis indagaciones todo aceite "vegetal" osea no oliva es basura para el organismo.
> 
> Tiene justo todos los efectos opuestos que el de oliva.
> 
> ...




Lo primero que tengo que decir es darte las gracias por indagar, que no es poco en los tiempos que corren en los que la gente se traga cualquier cosa por wasap. Y lo segundo, que lo he dicho mucho pero es predicar en el desierto es que aceite sólo debía de llamarse a lo que viene de la aceituna.

A grandes rasgos, si has indagado, las grandes diferencias entre el aceite de oliva *virgen* y resto de grasas vegetales son dos, la forma de obtención y la composición lipídica.

Elaboración aceites vegetales

Si leéis el artículo, habla de que por presión se puede obtener aceite de semillas, pero que, cito textualmente: 'En operaciones a gran escala, la extracción con disolventes es un medio más económico de obtención de aceite que la extracción por presión, y su aplicación va aumentando rápidamente, especialmente para la obtención de aceite de soja. '

Esto quiere decir básicamente que se hace una pasta con las semillas, y se le añade un disolvente, hexano normalmente, para disolver la grasa y obtener el aceite de dichas semillas. Eso, claro, no tiene nada que ver con la elaboración de aceite de oliva virgen vuelvo a remarcar, que es un proceso si leéis la etiqueta 'solo mediante procedimientos mecánicos', en cristiano, zumo de exprimir fruta, sin que intervenga la química.

Por supuesto, después hay que eliminar el disolvente para que aquello se pueda comer, es el REFINADO, muy bien explicado a continuación:

*Refinado.* Tras la extracción del aceite se realiza un proceso de refinado, también conocido como “purificación” donde eliminaremos todos los elementos groseros. A veces la refinación sólo exige una clarificación del aceite pero para conseguir aceites con una calidad organoléptica óptima, es necesario someterlo a una serie de operaciones que eliminen el olor y sabor indeseables.

*Neutralización. *Mediante este proceso eliminamos los ácidos grasos libres que se han formado durante la extracción y que pueden enranciar el producto final. Esta desadificación se realiza por adición, al aceite, de hidróxido sódico, al 12- 15%. Esta operación se realiza en calderas provistas de agitador y un sistema de calefacción con vapor a alta temperatura. Mediante este sistema se forman unos gránulos de jabón en pasta (unión de los ácidos con el hidróxido) que crecerán y podrán ser eliminados mediante decantadores o centrífugas.

*Decoloración.* Una vez tenemos el aceite neutralizado, eliminamos los restos de pigmentos naturales (carotenos, clorofilas) mediante el uso de filtros especiales como el carbón activo o la tierra adsorbente. Este tipo de tierras suelen ser arcillas trituradas y tamizadas o arcillas activadas por un tratamiento con ácido sulfúrico, seguido de un lavado de agua para eliminar el ácido. La más utilizada es la bentonita (silicatos de aluminio hidratado).

El aceite y la tierra se agitan conjuntamente durante 15 minutos con temperaturas de 80-90oC. La cantidad de tierra que se añade, depende de la cantidad de pigmentos que tengamos que eliminar, lo normal es utilizar un 5%.

*Desgomado. *En este proceso se eliminan los fosfolípidos y glucolípidos que se encuentran disueltos en el aceite y que se alteran con mayor facilidad que los triglicéridos. En este caso, el desgomado consiste en tratar el aceite con agua o vapor, con lo que se hidratan estos compuestos haciéndose insolubles en el medio graso. El proceso se realiza en unos tanques provistos de agitadores mecánicos que incorporan agua en proporción de un 2% con temperaturas de 70oC o en forma de vapor lo que facilita la rápida hidratación de los fosfátidos. Desde el tanque de mezcla, el aceite pasa a una centrífuga de gran velocidad que separa las dos fases de forma selectiva.

*Desodorización.* Durante este tratamiento, se eliminan las sustancias hidrosolubles responsables del olor, mediante un chorro de vapor de agua. En el proceso, el aceite se calienta hasta temperaturas de 150-160oC, mientras que paralelamente se le pasa una corriente de vapor directo, que arrastra todas las sustancias volátiles, dejando el aceite prácticamente inodoro y con un sabor suave. Su duración es de 3-4 horas y es el más largo de todo el proceso de refinación.

Tras estos pasos tecnológicos conseguiremos un producto final homogéneo y limpio, pero, el problema viene cuando valoramos este aceite a nivel nutricional, ya que tras su refinado, el aceite ha perdido casi el 100 % de sus vitaminas y sustancias antioxidantes (esteroles, tocoferol).

Este detalle hace que, además, los aceites de semilla tengan una menor estabilidad y resistencia a las altas temperaturas de los tratamientos culinarios, por lo que su reutilización debe controlarse de forma mucho más estricta que en el caso del aceite de oliva. Para compensar estas pérdidas, la legislación actual permite la adición de antioxidantes (aditivos).



Esto en cuanto al proceso, luego la composición lipídica, o de ácidos grasos, ya habría que hacerla en función de cada aceite, pero vamos, que no vais a encontrar ninguno con un 80% de ácidos grasos monoinsaturados como el aceite de oliva virgen, los otros tienen muchos poliinsaturados, y algunos, como el de palma o coco, incluso dañinos como el palmítico en grandes proporciones del de palma o la cantidad de ácidos grasos saturados del de coco, que tiene más acidos grasos saturados que muchas mantecas y grasas de origen animal.


----------



## nief (11 Abr 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Lo primero que tengo que decir es darte las gracias por indagar, que no es poco en los tiempos que corren en los que la gente se traga cualquier cosa por wasap. Y lo segundo, que lo he dicho mucho pero es predicar en el desierto es que aceite sólo debía de llamarse a lo que viene de la aceituna.
> 
> A grandes rasgos, si has indagado, las grandes diferencias entre el aceite de oliva *virgen* y resto de grasas vegetales son dos, la forma de obtención y la composición lipídica.
> 
> ...



Gracias.

Lo decia por eso, la composicion lipidica. 

Los aceites, hablo de aceites no grasasas, poliinsaturados al no ser naturales la lian muy parda en el organismo. Ya no hablo de lo procesados que son.

Asi que mucho ojo.

Mil veces mejor mantequilla (de verdad no margarina) que aceite de oliva. Pero aceite de oliva mil millones de veces mejor que aceite de girasol u otros.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Abr 2020)

nief dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Lo decia por eso, la composicion lipidica.
> 
> ...



Yo ahí no puedo estar de acuerdo, la mayoría del 80% de la grasa que contiene la mantequilla, el otro 20 a groso modo sería agua, son ácidos grasos saturados que está más que demostrado que causan (abusando de ellos) ciertos problemas a nuestro organismo (colesterol, afecciones coronarias, incluso algunos tipos de cáncer como el de colon, AECC 'Las dietas ricas en *grasas animales* (carnes rojas) y *pobres en fibra*, pueden aumentar el riesgo de cáncer colorrectal. Además, la *forma de preparar los alimentos* también tiene importancia, por ejemplo, someter las carnes a altas temperaturas o al fuego directo.')

Por tanto, esa afirmación que tú haces me parece muy incorrecta. Por ejemplo, esto es de la Fundación Española del Corazón, Fuente
*Ingesta recomendada de grasas*
30-60 gramos/día de *grasa*.
De aceite de *oliva virgen extra* 3 a 6 raciones* al día.
Del resto de grasas, consumir de forma ocasional y moderada. Una ración: 10 ml (una cucharada sopera).

Esto del Institutu Médico Dermatológico, Fuente

*Monoinsaturadas*. Aumenta el colesterol bueno y disminuye el malo.
*Polinsaturadas*. Reduce ambos colesteroles.
*Saturadas*. Aumenta ambos colesteroles.
*Trans*. Disminuye el colesterol bueno y aumenta el malo.
Sabiendo esto, podemos afirmar que *el aceite de oliva es mucho más saludable que la mantequilla*, pues tiene mucha más grasa monoinsaturada.


----------



## nief (12 Abr 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Yo ahí no puedo estar de acuerdo, la mayoría del 80% de la grasa que contiene la mantequilla, el otro 20 a groso modo sería agua, son ácidos grasos saturados que está más que demostrado que causan (abusando de ellos) ciertos problemas a nuestro organismo (colesterol, afecciones coronarias, incluso algunos tipos de cáncer como el de colon, AECC 'Las dietas ricas en *grasas animales* (carnes rojas) y *pobres en fibra*, pueden aumentar el riesgo de cáncer colorrectal. Además, la *forma de preparar los alimentos* también tiene importancia, por ejemplo, someter las carnes a altas temperaturas o al fuego directo.')
> 
> Por tanto, esa afirmación que tú haces me parece muy incorrecta. Por ejemplo, esto es de la Fundación Española del Corazón, Fuente
> *Ingesta recomendada de grasas*
> ...




Eso de esta demostrado pues parece que los ultimos resultados muy masivos no dicen lo mismo.

No causan esos problemas. 
Es mas fijate. si tienes problemas de corazon que te recomiendan comer?

pescados azules, frutos secos tipo nueces, aguacates, etc? omega 3 no? que es todo eso? grasas saturadas amigos.

Por que esos y no otros? bueno el verdadero problema es la relacion omega 3 vs omega 6. El omega 6 es proinflamatorio y causa muchos problemas en el organismo.


Pero me aburre escribirlo aqui de nuevo y es bastante extenso y hay ahora toda una corriente anti demonizacion grasas saturadas que no sabe como decirle a la poblacion ahora que son buenas.

Ojo grasas saturadas no procesadas! eso implica:

pescados azules 
nueces
aguacates
carnes grasas no procesadas
mantequilla/nata

No mierdas procesadas.

Y al respecto del colesterol, verificado con varios endocrinos, lo importante es:


De las 4 medidas que hacen:

colesterol total
Hdl > 50
Ldl 
Trigliceridos < 150

Tener hdl lo mas alto posible y trigliceridos lo mas bajo posible no?

Y colesterol total / hdl < 5.5 no?

Como subes ese colesterol hdl bueno que es casi donde se fijan ahora y al mismo tiempo mantienes esos trigliceridos bajos ?

Saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Abr 2020)

nief dijo:


> Eso de esta demostrado pues parece que los ultimos resultados muy masivos no dicen lo mismo.
> 
> No causan esos problemas.
> Es mas fijate. si tienes problemas de corazon que te recomiendan comer?
> ...



No puedo estar de acuerdo, el omega 3 tan famoso son en realidad 6 ácidos grasos distintos, esenciales porque nuestro organismo no es capaz de elaborarlos por si mismo, y todos partes de la base del acido graso linolénico que *no* es un acido graso saturado sino poliinsaturado, 18:3, 18 carbonos y tres enlaces dobles, y que está presente en el aceite de oliva, aunque en una proporción muy pequeña, dependiendo de la variedad, entre un uno y un tres por ciento.

El linoléico, omega 6, también está presente en el aove, es también poliinsaturado 18:2 en una proporción del 5% aproximado, dependiendo siempre de la variedad de aceituna.

Y el oléico, famoso y monoinsaturado es el de mayor presencia (en torno al 80% en la variedad picual), y es omega 9, menos conocido.

Composición lipídica del aove

Los ácidos grasos presentes en el aceite de oliva son: mirístico (C14:0), palmítico (C16:0), palmitoleico (C16:1), heptadecanoico (C17:0), heptadecenoico (C17:1), esteárico (C18:0), oleico (C18:1), linoléico (C18:2), linolénico (C18:3), araquídico (C20:0), eicosenoico (C20:1), behénico (C22:0) y lignocérico (C24:0). 

En la tabla 1 aparecen reflejados los porcentajes de los ácidos grasos mayoritarios: 
Ácidos grasos % 
16:0  12.8 
18:0 2.7 
18:1 n-9 71.9 oleico omega 9
18: 2 n-6 5.6 linoléico omega 6
18:3 n-3 0.7 linolénico omega 3
Otros 6.3
Ácidos grasos saturados 16.3 
Ácidos grasos monoinsaturados 77.5 
Ácidos grasos poliinsaturados 6.4 
Tabla 1. Composición en ácidos grasos. Abia et al., 1999. 

La composición en ácidos grasos difiere de una muestra a otra, dependiendo de la zona de producción del aceite de oliva. Los factores principales que afectan a la composición en ácidos grasos son: latitud, condiciones climáticas, variedad y grado de madurez de las aceitunas recogidas. Generalmente el ácido oleico, ácido graso


----------



## XXavier (12 Abr 2020)

Muy interesante e instructivo todo el hilo. Me lo voy a leer despacio...

Una pregunta: ¿Es posible adquirir en España, en el comercio, embotellado, un aceite de oliva como el que hacían los romanos, es decir, obtenido con el prensado de olivas y filtrado con un paño, nada más...?
Aunque fuese más caro, me gustaría usar en casa un aceite de oliva así de 'crudo'...


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Abr 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Muy interesante e instructivo todo el hilo. Me lo voy a leer despacio...
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿Es posible adquirir en España, en el comercio, embotellado, un aceite de oliva como el que hacían los romanos, es decir, obtenido con el prensado de olivas y filtrado con un paño, nada más...?
> Aunque fuese más caro, me gustaría usar en casa un aceite de oliva así de 'crudo'...



Sucede que 'todo tiempo pasado fue mejor' no es siempre así, aunque sí en muchas cosas. El proceso de obtención del aceite ha evolucionado, es cierto, pero no difiere tanto de lo usado en Roma, eso si mucho más rápido, limpio y eficiente. Ten en cuenta que básicamente son tres procesos mecánicos distintos, *triturar la aceituna*, ya sea con un molino eléctrico moderno o con una piedra de molino movida por fuerza humana o animal, *separación de fases sólida y líquida*, con prensas antiguas o centrifugado moderno el resultado es el mismo, los sólidos (hueso, piel, pulpa) salen por un lado y los líquidos (aceite y agua de vegetación) salen por otro, y *decantado o filtrado*, para separar el agua del aceite, bien sea por pozuelos romanos donde el aceite pasaba de uno a otro dejando abajo el agua o bien por sistemas modernos de decantadores (no dejan de ser unos pozuelos modernos con fondo cónico y hechos en acero inoxidable) o filtrado mediante diatomeas o celulosa.

Ahora, si tienes empeño en que así sea busca una almazara que siga funcionando con capachos, pocas hay pero alguna queda, y cómprales aceite sin filtrar, y ya lo tienes, creo sinceramente que no es el mejor aceite que te vas a comer, ni siquiera el más sano tampoco, pero sí el más antiguo, o rústico, no sé cómo calificarlo.


----------



## XXavier (12 Abr 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Sucede que 'todo tiempo pasado fue mejor' no es siempre así, aunque sí en muchas cosas. El proceso de obtención del aceite ha evolucionado, es cierto, pero no difiere tanto de lo usado en Roma, eso si mucho más rápido, limpio y eficiente. Ten en cuenta que básicamente son tres procesos mecánicos distintos, *triturar la aceituna*, ya sea con un molino eléctrico moderno o con una piedra de molino movida por fuerza humana o animal, *separación de fases sólida y líquida*, con prensas antiguas o centrifugado moderno el resultado es el mismo, los sólidos (hueso, piel, pulpa) salen por un lado y los líquidos (aceite y agua de vegetación) salen por otro, y *decantado o filtrado*, para separar el agua del aceite, bien sea por pozuelos romanos donde el aceite pasaba de uno a otro dejando abajo el agua o bien por sistemas modernos de decantadores (no dejan de ser unos pozuelos modernos con fondo cónico y hechos en acero inoxidable) o filtrado mediante diatomeas o celulosa.
> 
> Ahora, si tienes empeño en que así sea busca una almazara que siga funcionando con capachos, pocas hay pero alguna queda, y cómprales aceite sin filtrar, y ya lo tienes, creo sinceramente que no es el mejor aceite que te vas a comer, ni siquiera el más sano tampoco, pero sí el más antiguo, o rústico, no sé cómo calificarlo.




Yo preguntaba si ese aceite 'primitivo' se puede comprar embotellado en España. Veo que no. Me han dicho que en Túnez sí se consigue. Debe tener su encanto...


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Abr 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Yo preguntaba si ese aceite 'primitivo' se puede comprar embotellado en España. Veo que no. Me han dicho que en Túnez sí se consigue. Debe tener su encanto...



Ahora, si tienes empeño en que así sea busca una almazara que siga funcionando con capachos, pocas hay pero alguna queda, y cómprales aceite sin filtrar, y ya lo tienes, creo sinceramente que no es el mejor aceite que te vas a comer, ni siquiera el más sano tampoco, pero sí el más antiguo, o rústico, no sé cómo calificarlo. 

Si te he contestado antes, busca que seguro que lo encuentras.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Abr 2020)

No se si por nostalgia o por exceso de tiempo de confinamiento he estado releyendo el hilo desde el principio, en 2013, he marcado un montón de mensajes para multicita, pero resulta que al ir cambiando de página se han perdido muchos, respecto a los que contesto, pues igual ya ni son foreros del tiempo que hace. Un saludo a todos e inmensas gracias por aguantarme durante tanto tiempo.




Gnomo dijo:


> No voy a entrar a decir si Diego es un vendehumos o un productor de aceite de oliva virgen extra legal y honesto, pero creo que el chaval está haciendo un hilo interesante sobre el mundo del aceite de oliva y se merece como mínimo el beneficio de la duda y un poco de confianza. De entrada está dando la cara, ha puesto su verdadero nombre, su lugar de residencia y nos ha invitado a su pueblo para que le conozcamos personalmente. Este es un foro duro y muy exigente si al final no cumple con lo que nos está contando le van a caer palos por todos lados y cuando alguien busque su marca por internet las opiniones de este foro van a aparecer, por lo tanto se juega mucho. Eso sí, si ofrece un producto bueno con una relación calidad/precio correcta pues sin duda poco a poco la gente por aquí es posible que acabe probando su aceite. Yo no le he comprado nada, me espero a ver si las primeras criticas que recibe su aceite son buenas y si es un tío cumplidor.
> 
> Creo que hace un marketing inteligente, ya me gustaría que otros pequeños productores abrieron hilos parecidos sobre el mundo del queso, de lo embutidos o de cualquier otra cosa y nos descubriera todo el trabajo que hay detrás de cualquier producto. Yo lo agradecería la verdad. Así que creo que es un pionero en marketing 2.0 y un kamikaze metiéndose en la boca del lobo con mucho que perder y, ya veremos, si algo que ganar.
> 
> ...



Empiezo por lo último @Gnomo y mucho más después de la que está cayendo, cuando vengas por aquí, si no has visitado ya Úbeda y Baeza, llámame y te sirvo de guía (de monumentos puede, pero de bares seguro, aunque a ver cuántos sobreviven).
Muchas gracias por aquel comentario, después de siete años ya lo de vendehumos parece que ha quedado confirmado que no, es cierto que fue una apuesta arriesgada pero con el paso del tiempo, los amigos hechos y el aceite vendido creo que fue correcta. Tengo mucho que agradecer al foro y los foreros que han pasado por el hilo.



martinmar dijo:


> El creador del hilo seguramente todavia no sabe que clase de personajes se mueven por este foro, aunque tambien es probable que la case de personas que pondrian a parir al forero, no les da la cabeza para meterse en hilos como este.
> Por cierto, el hilo es muy interesante, he aprendido cosas que desconocia por completo.
> Un saludo
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por aquel comentario y advertencia, llevabas razón en que los foreros que se han asomado al hilo siempre han sido en general respetuosos e interesados en el tema, y por tanto el hilo ha ido genial.

Respecto a la pregunta, que no sé si contesté en su día. Lo que diferencia a los aceites en los países productores digamos originales es la variedad de aceituna, en cada región productora se han definido variedades propias con muy buen aclimatamiento a sus zonas. No tiene nada que ver la variedad Leccino italiana con la Koroneiki griega o la Picual española, y sus aceites tampoco. Pero por países tampoco se puede calificar porque en España tenemos Manzanilla cacereña en su zona, o Hojiblanca en Córdoba, o Picual en Jaén, o Arbequina en Tarragona, o Empeltre en Teruel, o Arroniz en Navarra, y todas bien hechas son geniales. Por tanto es sobre todo la variedad la que marca las diferencias, partiendo de la base de que la tecnología almazarera está ampliamente extendida y todos la conocemos y usamos prácticamente la misma.

Desde pequeño, cuatro o cinco años para que deje de ser bebé, para por así decirlo, poder olvidar darle el biberón cada tres horas y que sobreviva, para que entre en producción también. Para que sea rentable se necesitan algunos años más, dos o tres más. Ahora con las nuevas plantaciones de superintensivo algo menos, pero a mi no me gusta ese tipo de superexplotación de los recursos.

Es complicado, en mi casa mi madre decía que estaba criando a cuatro hijos y mi padre respondía que él estaba criando mil olivos y era mucho peor. Gracias por aquel comentario.



burbu_usuario dijo:


> Muchas gracias Diego por todo lo que nos cuentas, el tema es muy interesante. Voy a hacer un pedido a ver que tal es tu aceite, seguro que no defrauda.
> Un saludo a todos



No sé si llegarías a pedir, y puede que incluso todavía sigas haciéndolo, de todas formas muchas gracias por ser de los primeros que confiastes en mi y lo que contaba en el hilo.



jepicat dijo:


> Este hilo es un publireportaje verdad?
> Me parece estupendo que la gente le de al coco para vender sus productos, pero usar el foro . :
> 
> Ya al principio he leído el tema de los portes, y como quién no quiere la cosa ya sabemos lo que nos cuesta.
> ...



Pues la verdad es que si, que ha sido y sigue siendo difícil, pero aquí seguimos. Gracias por ayudar a crear el hilo. Un saludo.




Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> A mi me gusta el aceite muy verde, picante y amargoso, ¿de qué variedad sale así? ¿Picual? ¿tiene que ver que se haga con aceitunas más verdes? ¿alguna recomendación?




Llegaste a probar el nuestro? Fue una pregunta complicada en su día, no sé si te llegaría a responder. Para que un aceite sea verde se necesita hacerlo con aceituna verde, pero luego interviene la temperatura del proceso, a mayor temperatura mayor solubilidad de las clorofilas y por tanto más verde. Pero a mayor temperatura se pierden más aromas (por eso mejor en frío). Luego el picante y el amargo si dependen mucho de la variedad. Pero también cambia, el picante de picual y de hojiblanca se parecen, pero no son iguales. Y también de la forma de elaborar, un aove bien hecho de una variedad picante y amarga por supuesto va a picar y amargar, pero debe ser contenido, aunque marcado. No sé si me explico, si con aceituna picual hacemos un aceite que no pique no está bien hecho, y si pica demasiado tampoco.

Gracias como a todos por ser de los primeros.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Abr 2020)

Os dejo un artículo que es interesante, por si queréis echarle un vistazo. Se trata de un estudio que han hecho en EEUU copiando el estudio Predimed que se hizo aquí.

La Universidad de Harvard prueba los beneficios del aceite de oliva

_Aun así *se trata de la más importante jamás realizada con respecto a las propiedades cardioprotectoras de nuestro oro líquido*. En concreto, según los investigadores, se determinó que el *consumo de más de 7 gramos diarios* de aceite de oliva se correspondían con un *riesgo un 14% menor de sufrir enfermedades cardiovasculares* en general y un *18% menos de riesgo de padecer enfermedades coronarias*. 

_Es interesante, aunque los que conocéis el hilo sabéis que hemos hablado varias veces de Predimed, lo que han hecho ha sido replicarlo a lo grande. Está muy bien porque la universidad y la revista que están publicándolo tienen mucha repercusión en el mundo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 May 2020)

Hemos hablado muchas veces de los premios, Iberoleum es una guía anual que puntúa y clasifica los mejores aceites con el esfuerzo y sacrificio que eso conlleva. Bueno pues en la nueva edición, nuestro Primeros días de cosecha obtiene 92,5 puntos sobre 100. Creo que para nosotros y nuestras circunstancias esta nota sobresaliente es una pasada. Tened en cuenta que nuestra explotación no llega a 30 hectáreas de olivar y eso supone tener que hacer las cosas con un cuidado extremo porque la variedad dónde elegir es muy reducida. No nos podemos permitir pasos en falso.

Muchas gracias a todos los que confiáis en nosotros y nos permitís seguir adelante con esta aventura.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 May 2020)

Entre los beneficiosos que aportaría el AOVE identificados en los estudios científicos revisados y que pueden encontrarse a continuación, se encontrarían los siguientes:



Propiedades muy saludables para su consumo (6,19,20,39,12)
Aumento del estado del bienestar por su contenido en compuestos fenólicos (25)
Reducción de dolor por aumento de encefalinas (9)
Efecto protector del AOVE en las alteraciones de la memoria o integración sináptica (29,30)
Efectos positivos en el microbiota intestinal (14)
Control de obesidad por su relación inversa con el contenido de ácidos grasos monoinsaturados (3, 18, 31)
Potencial antiinflamatorio (2, 4, 24)
Modulación de la presión arterial (5, 41)
Regulación de enfermedades cardiovasculares (7,10,11,16,21,26,33, 35, 36)
Prevención frente a la diabetes tipo 2 (8,17,22, 31)
Alivio de cierto grado de severidad del hígado grado (13,28)
Mejora de la pancreatitis (34)
Mejora de la función hepática (1, 23, 38)
Salvaguarda de la homeostasis cerebral (15)
Efectos sobre el cáncer de mama o diabetes mellitus tipo 2 (22,31,33)
Prevención de desórdenes neurológicos, complicaciones inflamatorias o cáncer(24)
Regulación del cáncer de próstata por la regulación de oncógenes a partir del ácido oleíco (37)
Propiedades antimicrobianas y antivirales (27, 32, 40, 42)

 Todos estos efectos son atribuidos al virgen extra, y ahí tenéis los números de cada estudio, os dejo la fuente con el enlace donde podéis encontrar todos los estudios científicos. Os aviso que hay más de cuarenta y que muchos de ellos están en inglés.

Estudios científicos sobre el aove


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Jun 2020)

Vengo a contaros una muy buena noticia para nosotros, hemos cambiado la tienda online, no nos gustaba la estética de la anterior, llevábamos tiempo pensando en cambiarla y por fin nos hemos decidido.

Ha sido a raíz de los nuevos envases para nuestro Primeros días de cosecha, por un lado hemos hecho un estuche para la botella de medio litro, nos habían pedido en muchas ocasiones un formato bonito para regalar, y la botella estaba muy bien pero iba desnuda. También hemos hecho un nuevo bag in box para el Primeros días, de litro y medio de capacidad. Como sabéis en un principio sólo vendíamos ese aove en envase de cristal opaco, pero muchos también lo queríais para casa y nos pedisteis un formato de mayor tamaño, hemos usado durante un tiempo el mismo bib que para Olivar de Plata, pero por fin nos han diseñado uno acorde.







Para celebrar todo esto me gustaría añadir que tenemos un cupón descuento para estos nuevos envases, *NUEVOSPDC*, que sirve para obtener un 10% de descuento para poder probar nuestro aove y ver los nuevos estuches en casa.


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Jun 2020)

Hoy parece que todo son buenas noticias en relación al aceite de oliva:

Investigadores del Departamento de Ciencias de la Salud de la Universidad de Jaén (UJA) y del Centro de Estudios Avanzados en Olivar y Aceite de Oliva de la UJA han demostrado que las dietas altas en grasa de aceite de oliva virgen extra (AOVE) causa un cambio en la flora bacteriana intestinal que se relaciona con la prevención del cáncer colorrectal.

Un estudio demuestra la relación entre el aceite de oliva virgen y la prevención del cáncer colorrectal
El aceite de oliva virgen extra previene el cáncer colorrectal, en una comparativa con los de girasol y coco

La revista médica Journal of Clinical Medicine acaba de publicar un artículo con los resultado de un estudio llevado a cabo por investigadores del Hospital Clínico San Carlos de Madrid que revela que seguir una dieta mediterránea, rica en aceite de oliva virgen extra y suplementada con pistachos, durante el embarazo, se asocia a un menor ingreso hospitalario de los niños durante sus dos primeros años de vida. 

Un estudio revela que consumir aceite de oliva virgen extra en el embarazo ayuda a mejorar la salud de los niños


----------



## vinicio (10 Jun 2020)

Tienes algún estudio que relacione el aceite de oliva con temas hormonales? Ejemplo: aumento de testosterona, reducción de estrógenos y cosas así.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Jun 2020)

vinicio dijo:


> Tienes algún estudio que relacione el aceite de oliva con temas hormonales? Ejemplo: aumento de testosterona, reducción de estrógenos y cosas así.



Puedo preguntar o buscar algo, pero no me suena

Aquí hay muchos distintos, eso si, muchos en inglés, Estudios científicos sobre el aove


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Jun 2020)

micatto dijo:


> Muy buen hilo donde se explica todas las ventajas del aceite de oliva, yo siempre compro aceite de oliva virgen extra por que mi familia siempre ha tenido algo en olivo y siempre hemos sabido que es totalmente diferente el aceite de oliva que el aceite de girasol o de otras semillas, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que solo se deberia de llamar aceite al jugo que proviene de la aceituna.
> 
> Es una pena como se estan cargando poco a poco el sector y es un mercado que no se si tu que estas mas metido en esto entiendes, porque yo mira que he estudiado economia no lo consigo entender, como en los últimos meses se ha comprado mas aceite de oliva en origen sin embargo los precios han caido, es decir que es un mercado que parece ser que es raro atipico y no sigue la ley de la oferta y la demanda, hablo en origen claro ya veo que despues las distribuidoras si han sacado provecho de esta bajada para ellos mantener los precios y sacar mas beneficio, aunque es cierto que aun así por suerte el aceite precio de venta al publico esta más bajo que años atras, pero da pena por los agricultores.
> 
> Te deseo que te valla muy bien en la tienda online que has puesto.




En general los problemas a los que se enfrentan todos los agricultores son básicamente los mismos que afectan al aceite de oliva, con las salvedades propias de cada producto. El problema principal es que ante la falta de rentabilidad, la mayoría de las explotaciones han buscado aumentar el tamaño, para si un kilo de patatas te deja unos míseros céntimos, con muchos kilos ya puede que ganes algo. El resultado es que los agricultores producen mucha cantidad para que sea rentable, pero sus productos son perecederos, con lo que se abusa de ellos. Nadie tiene capacidad para vender quince mil kilos de tomates en un día, y como el distribuidor lo sabe, pues le paga al agricultor lo justo y menos, y este sólo puede aceptar o tirarlos.

En el caso concreto de nuestro sector, el aceite de oliva tiene la virtud de que no se estropea rápidamente, con lo que lo que les hacen a los de la leche o las naranjas a los olivareros no nos lo pueden hacer pero tiene el inconveniente de las mezclas por ejemplo. Se puede mezclar aceite de distintos años, de distintas variedades, de distintos países y hasta de distinta procedencia (girasol, cacahuete, etc). Los olivareros tienden a esperar a que suba el precio, pero el año pasa, los gastos aprietan, y al final quienes compran, que son cuatro, saben que alguien acaba vendiendo, porque aunque no caduque, el aceite ocupa un sitio en las bodegas de las almazaras que cuando llega la siguiente cosecha es necesario para el aceite nuevo. Así, al final uno vende, y ya acaban vendiendo todos, cada uno más barato que el anterior.

Es muy triste lo que se está haciendo al sector primario en nuestro país (aparte de los aplausos y demás), yo y cualquier agricultor entiende que haya que permitir la entrada de tomates de Marruecos, o de naranjas de Argentina, o carne o lo que sea para que nuestras empresas de automoción o de otros sectores puedan vender allí. Lo que no se explica de ninguna manera es que luego se permita aquí vender esos productos sin ningún control sobre residuos fitosanitarios en origen, o con sueldos miserables, sin seguridad en el trabajo o mil cosas más que aquí si que se nos exigen a los agricultores, y que haya que vender los productos a los mismos precios. Yo creo que no sería tan complicado decir, mire, estos tomates son de Marruecos, se venden aquí porque nosotros les vendemos metralletas, me da igual, y son cultivados con pesticidas y recogidos por tres euros al día, el resultado es que el kilo de tomates vale 80 céntimos. Aquí tiene otros de la vega del Guadiana, cultivados por gente de aquí con seguridad alimentaria y laboral, con restricciones del uso de fitosanitarios y valen dos euros, y cada uno que compre lo que quiera.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Jun 2020)

micatto dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo a medias contigo es cierto todo lo que dices, lo unico que en el caso del aceite de oliva creo que no es asi, creo que al agricultor se le paga barato por que se lo traen de Grecia, Marruecos, Tunez, Egipto ect, alli es mas barato por la cantidad de fitosanitarios que lleva por que los sueldos son mas bajos y por que no hay controles, se envasa como español y se vende igual que el español, no a precio distinto creo que es al mismo precio e incluso en ocasiones mas caro te pongo un ejemplo si no recuerdo mal en tu pagina web en la tienda online esta el bidon de 5l a 25 euros es decir a 5 euros el litro. Aceite de oliva virgen extra carbonell podemos comprobar que el litro sale a mas de 6 euros, pongo carbonell igual que podria poner muchas que sabemos que el aceite no es español o al menos no lo es el 100% tal y como anuncian en la etiqueta.
> Creo que ambos coincidimos en el que aceite de esta marca no es español al 100% por lo que al agricultor ya sea en España, Marruecos ect se le ha pagado menos de lo que tu le pagas al agricultor que cultiva la aceituna de tu aceite, que estoy seguro que esta mucho mejor pagado que la media. Sin embargo esto no hace que el precio cuando le llega al consumidor sea mas barato.
> 
> Creo sinceramente que el problema es que sobran intermediarios en el proceso que se enriquecen gracias a pagarle al agricultor la aceituna a un precio de risa que ni siquiera cubre costes y ponerselo al consumidor a un precio caro, que incluso desincentiva el consumo de aceite de oliva, por que si el consumidor en el tiempo que estamos ve el aceite de oliva a este precio quizas tire por variedades mas baratas, por orujo o incluso por girasol.





Son muchos factores, algunos de ellos inexplicables. No valoramos lo que comemos por ejemplo y sí lo que nos ponemos. 

_ 'lo que tu le pagas al agricultor que cultiva la aceituna de tu aceite'_ respecto a este párrafo tuyo, yo soy el agricultor, nosotros vendemos el aceite de la aceituna que producimos, sólo así podemos garantizarte que lo que te vendemos es responsabilidad nuestra.


----------



## Besucher (13 Jun 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Yo creo que no sería tan complicado decir, mire, estos tomates son de Marruecos, se venden aquí porque nosotros les vendemos metralletas, me da igual, y son cultivados con pesticidas y recogidos por tres euros al día, el resultado es que el kilo de tomates vale 80 céntimos. Aquí tiene otros de la vega del Guadiana, cultivados por gente de aquí con seguridad alimentaria y laboral, con restricciones del uso de fitosanitarios y valen dos euros, y cada uno que compre lo que quiera.



¡No me jo.. Diego!

¿Informar a la gente? ¿Dejar que decidan por ellos mismos?

¿Y si les revienta la neurona, qué hacemos?

Tu no vives en España, donde lo que prima es hacer totalmente lo contrario. No vaya a ser que se den cuenta de que su consumo, poco o mucho, es el que manda, y que la gente tiene mucho más poder de decisión de lo que piensa. Mientras no se les enseñe el buen camino todo seguirá igual, sino peor. Y yo veo muy poca gente que no dice ¡beeeeeeee! como las ovejas.

Totalmente de acuerdo con tu comentario.

El trabajo bien hecho no te hará rico, pero normalmente te dará para vivir y, sobre todo, estar muy orgulloso del trabajo que haces, y de tu aportación positiva a la sociedad.


----------



## Gnomo (13 Jun 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No se si por nostalgia o por exceso de tiempo de confinamiento he estado releyendo el hilo desde el principio, en 2013, he marcado un montón de mensajes para multicita, pero resulta que al ir cambiando de página se han perdido muchos, respecto a los que contesto, pues igual ya ni son foreros del tiempo que hace. Un saludo a todos e inmensas gracias por aguantarme durante tanto tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno Diego, tu hilo me dio buen rollo desde el principio. Me alegro por los resultados después de tantos años en la brecha.
Por mi parte, un forero amigo me regalo el paquete de 5 litros que tienes de avatar y es un aceite excelente, con un gran sabor y presencia. Menudas tortillas de patatas que me hecho con tu aceite y ensaladas ricas, ricas.
Como anécdota, os envié un correo electrónico porque no abrí la caja al llegar a casa y me equivoque pensando que faltaba una caja de aceite. Me contestó tu hermano diciéndome que el mismo lo había empaquetado y estaba bien. Fui a abrir y, efectivamente, estaba todo correcto. Momento de verdadera vergüenza por mi parte. Os envié un correo disculpándome por mi estúpido error.
Saludos y bendiciones a toda tu familia y a ver si algún día cumplo el sueño de visitar tu tierra.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Jun 2020)

Gnomo dijo:


> Bueno Diego, tu hilo me dio buen rollo desde el principio. Me alegro por los resultados después de tantos años en la brecha.
> Por mi parte, un forero amigo me regalo el paquete de 5 litros que tienes de avatar y es un aceite excelente, con un gran sabor y presencia. Menudas tortillas de patatas que me hecho con tu aceite y ensaladas ricas, ricas.
> Como anécdota, os envié un correo electrónico porque no abrí la caja al llegar a casa y me equivoque pensando que faltaba una caja de aceite. Me contestó tu hermano diciéndome que el mismo lo había empaquetado y estaba bien. Fui a abrir y, efectivamente, estaba todo correcto. Momento de verdadera vergüenza por mi parte. Os envié un correo disculpándome por mi estúpido error.
> Saludos y bendiciones a toda tu familia y a ver si algún día cumplo el sueño de visitar tu tierra.



Aquí estamos, ven cuando quieras y te la enseño.


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Jun 2020)

Por fin encuentro un aceite comercial que es excelente para tomarlo con una tostada. He encontrado el Virgen Extra Arbequina de Carrefour. No es barato, 4,80 Euros pero está muy conseguido. Os invito que lo probéis y me comentais. Ya la OCU le había dado una puntuacion muy alta al AVOE de Carrefour mientras rebajaba la puntuación de otros, como el de Mercadona. Estos últimos reservan su mejor aceite, el que alcanzó una puntuación destacada por la OCU, para su botella de cristal de 750 mm3, pero es carillo. Y este de Carrefour le da 100 vueltas, a mi parecer.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Jun 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Por fin encuentro un aceite comercial que es excelente para tomarlo con una tostada. He encontrado el Virgen Extra Arbequina de Carrefour. No es barato, 4,80 Euros pero está muy conseguido. Os invito que lo probéis y me comentais. Ya la OCU le había dado una puntuacion muy alta al AVOE de Carrefour mientras rebajaba la puntuación de otros, como el de Mercadona. Estos últimos reservan su mejor aceite, el que alcanzó una puntuación destacada por la OCU, para su botella de cristal de 750 mm3, pero es carillo. Y este de Carrefour le da 100 vueltas, a mi parecer.



Pues no he tenido oportunidad de probarlo, no suelen ser los aceites de marca blanca nada del otro mundo porque precisamente quienes lo compran suelen buscar algo barato.


----------



## iye81 (3 Jul 2020)

Parece que no va la web de olivar de plata


----------



## taxpayeer (3 Jul 2020)

El aceite puede usarse como herbicida?


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Jul 2020)

taxpayeer dijo:


> El aceite puede usarse como herbicida?



Pues no tengo ni idea, no creo que tenga ese efecto sobre las plantas, pero vaya usted a saber, no se me ocurriría desperdiciarlo así, al menos no el mío.




iye81 dijo:


> Parece que no va la web de olivar de plata



Pues no, no va, la estamos cambiando y nos está dando muchísimos problemas, gracias por avisar.


----------



## Fondillon (5 Jul 2020)

Hola Diego.
Creo que me voy a iniciar con tu aceite regalándoselo a mi padre por su cumpleaños.
En concreto me he fijado en el bag in box primeros días de cosecha.
Los compraría para mí también pero no se si hacéis envíos a Alemania. Si es así, cuánto costaría?


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Jul 2020)

iye81 dijo:


> Parece que no va la web de olivar de plata



Ya vuelve a funcionar desde ayer, perdona que no haya avisado antes. Y gracias de nuevo por avisar del fallo


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Jul 2020)

Fondillon dijo:


> Hola Diego.
> Creo que me voy a iniciar con tu aceite regalándoselo a mi padre por su cumpleaños.
> En concreto me he fijado en el bag in box primeros días de cosecha.
> Los compraría para mí también pero no se si hacéis envíos a Alemania. Si es así, cuánto costaría?




Pues muchas gracias, el bag in box nuevo es un detallazo, ya verás como le encanta. En cuanto al envío a Alemania en la web nueva puedes hacer tú pedido a Alemania sin problema, te dará varias opciones de envío con distintos precios y tiempos de entrega y tú decides si te interesa o no. Si no funcionara me avisas y yo te busco el envío y te digo precio.


----------



## zulu (8 Jul 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias, el bag in box nuevo es un detallazo, ya verás como le encanta. En cuanto al envío a Alemania en la web nueva puedes hacer tú pedido a Alemania sin problema, te dará varias opciones de envío con distintos precios y tiempos de entrega y tú decides si te interesa o no. Si no funcionara me avisas y yo te busco el envío y te digo precio.



Pues ya te diré cómo funcionas. Te acabo de hacer un pedido para enviar a Alemania, Berlín. ;-)

Hasta ahora, en península siempre de 10, tanto el envío como el aceite.

Para que sirva de referencia, por BB de 5 litros y BB de primeros días 1,5 litros, los gastos de envío son 25€. No sé si traerá más cuenta hacer como en península, pedir de 15 en 15 litros, pero eso tardaría años en gastarlo el destinatario


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Jul 2020)

zulu dijo:


> Pues ya te diré cómo funcionas. Te acabo de hacer un pedido para enviar a Alemania, Berlín. ;-)
> 
> Hasta ahora, en península siempre de 10, tanto el envío como el aceite.
> 
> Para que sirva de referencia, por BB de 5 litros y BB de primeros días 1,5 litros, los gastos de envío son 25€. No sé si traerá más cuenta hacer como en península, pedir de 15 en 15 litros, pero eso tardaría años en gastarlo el destinatario



A ver qué tal. Un teléfono de allí estaría bien para el transportista, si puedes.


----------



## zulu (9 Jul 2020)

Lo he puesto. Por cierto, con la tablet me ha dado una opción para estimar los portes que no me ha dado en el ordenador, pero que me dice que Berlín, Alemania no me los puede dar... eso sí, no le puse código postal
Ya contaré por aquí


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Jul 2020)

zulu dijo:


> Lo he puesto. Por cierto, con la tablet me ha dado una opción para estimar los portes que no me ha dado en el ordenador, pero que me dice que Berlín, Alemania no me los puede dar... eso sí, no le puse código postal
> Ya contaré por aquí



Lo comentaré con mi hermano, depende del navegador y cosas así salen unas opciones u otras. Pero como todo es nuevo estamos afinando. Gracias por comentarlo


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Jul 2020)

Fuente

El caso es que se está promoviendo desde el gobierno la posibilidad de prohibir envasar aceite de oliva virgen extra, el de mayor categoría, en envases de Pet, bien, no tengo muy claro que la medida sea positiva para el sector, y por supuesto me gustaría saber cómo la veis vosotros desde el punto de vista de los consumidores.

Como bien sabéis los que seguís el hilo, yo mismo no soy partidario del pet, no porque tenga nada contra el plástico, simplemente porque es transparente y es peor para la conservación del aceite, por eso tenemos el formato Bib y lo fomentamos, no permite ni la acción de la luz ni la del oxígeno en el aceite dentro del envase. Aún así, y en nuestro caso particular haciendo un aove de mucha calidad, tenemos pet porque la gente lo demanda, hay 'costumbre' de comprar garrafas de aceite, y por tanto hay que servirlas a los consumidores. 

El tema de prohibir ya no sé si es el método correcto, por lo menos para el sector, no sé qué opináis como consumidores. A mi desde luego lo que me gustaría sería más control sobre las calidades envasadas, que hay cientos de aceites envasados como virgen extra y no lo son.


----------



## singermorning (10 Jul 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Fuente
> 
> El caso es que se está promoviendo desde el gobierno la posibilidad de prohibir envasar aceite de oliva virgen extra, el de mayor categoría, en envases de Pet, bien, no tengo muy claro que la medida sea positiva para el sector, y por supuesto me gustaría saber cómo la veis vosotros desde el punto de vista de los consumidores.
> 
> ...




Se ha hablado mucho de calidades.... y de AOVES que no son tal, tu has traido multitud de enlaces, sobre aoves que no son tal.
Criticar una marca o producto es peligroso, siendo AOVE, porque, si esta envasado en pet, almacenado en una nave industrial en madrid, en verano, por meses, al calor.... se degrada mucho, y claro, si alguien compra ese aceita que igual tiene ya 8-9 meses de mal almacenaje.... no va a ser aove, y es injusto para la marca puesto que la culpa quizas sea del distribuidor. 

A mi no me gusta la medida, se va a transladar en costes adicionales etc... y prohibir siempre es malo. Yo creo que habria que haer otras medidas que fomeenten otros envases, atraves de reducciones de impuestos etc a las empresas que adopten sistemas mejores... digamos, un castigo, pero positivo. Si dejas de usar esos envases, te reducimos el impusto X durante los priximos 3 anyos para que amortices los ambios que necesites.... no se, o algo asi, ni soy empresario ni politico, mucho menos agricultor... pero creo que es mejor animar y fomentar un cambio, que prohibir algo....

Saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Jul 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> Se ha hablado mucho de calidades.... y de AOVES que no son tal, tu has traido multitud de enlaces, sobre aoves que no son tal.
> Criticar una marca o producto es peligroso, siendo AOVE, porque, si esta envasado en pet, almacenado en una nave industrial en madrid, en verano, por meses, al calor.... se degrada mucho, y claro, si alguien compra ese aceita que igual tiene ya 8-9 meses de mal almacenaje.... no va a ser aove, y es injusto para la marca puesto que la culpa quizas sea del distribuidor.
> 
> A mi no me gusta la medida, se va a transladar en costes adicionales etc... y prohibir siempre es malo. Yo creo que habria que haer otras medidas que fomeenten otros envases, atraves de reducciones de impuestos etc a las empresas que adopten sistemas mejores... digamos, un castigo, pero positivo. Si dejas de usar esos envases, te reducimos el impusto X durante los priximos 3 anyos para que amortices los ambios que necesites.... no se, o algo asi, ni soy empresario ni politico, mucho menos agricultor... pero creo que es mejor animar y fomentar un cambio, que prohibir algo....
> ...



A ver, yo he puesto aquí noticias, y se ha comentado el tema, pero jamás he puesto a nadie en concreto primero porque conozco el tema y sé que hay varias partes que pueden fallar y segundo porque para acusar habría de catar el aceite primero, y ver lotes y demás, porque es un tema como bien dices muy complicado porque entran en juego muchos factores. Quizás el punto más crítico sea la propia estantería y la rotación del producto.

Y estoy muy de acuerdo que siempre es mejor fomentar o animar que prohibir. 

Algo que creo que sería muy positivo es dar valor al aceite virgen, a secas, que sí que se podría envasar. De hecho muchos envasados son vírgenes, y la gente tiende al virgen extra, y si no, pues oliva a secas. El virgen es muchísimo mejor que el oliva a secas, y muchas veces tienen el mismo precio o incluso menos por el hecho de que si no es virgen extra ya parece peor. Porque tampoco están claras las categorías. Por eso siempre enseñar y educar es mejor que prohibir. No sé qué opinas de eso.


----------



## singermorning (10 Jul 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> A ver, yo he puesto aquí noticias, y se ha comentado el tema, pero jamás he puesto a nadie en concreto primero porque conozco el tema y sé que hay varias partes que pueden fallar y segundo porque para acusar habría de catar el aceite primero, y ver lotes y demás, porque es un tema como bien dices muy complicado porque entran en juego muchos factores. Quizás el punto más crítico sea la propia estantería y la rotación del producto.
> 
> Y estoy muy de acuerdo que siempre es mejor fomentar o animar que prohibir.
> 
> Algo que creo que sería muy positivo es dar valor al aceite virgen, a secas, que sí que se podría envasar. De hecho muchos envasados son vírgenes, y la gente tiende al virgen extra, y si no, pues oliva a secas. El virgen es muchísimo mejor que el oliva a secas, y muchas veces tienen el mismo precio o incluso menos por el hecho de que si no es virgen extra ya parece peor. Porque tampoco están claras las categorías. Por eso siempre enseñar y educar es mejor que prohibir. No sé qué opinas de eso.



Sobre lo ultimo, y ya que abres el tema, mira, a mi me encanta el aove, y gasto uno bastante mas caro que el tuyo (vivo en otro hemisferio, si no, usaria el tuyo, y aqui el de primera calidad no es nada barato), pero, no es para todo, ni para todos. 
Lo primero es que la gente sepa, como dices las categorias del aceite de oliva. Lo segundo, sus usos, y lo tercero, sus gustos. Tu mismo vendes aceite de primera cosecha que no es para todos los gustos. Sera muy fuerte para muchos, y deliciosos para otros (para lo seria, por ejemplo, eso es lo que busco en el aceite a veces).

sin embargo, como bueno nortenyo, soy un avido consumidor de bonito y de anchoas, entre otras conservas/semiconservas, cuando puedo, y ahi el aceite de oliva, no ya el aove, sino el oliva a secas, pues mira, no. Le va muy buen el chorrito encima antes de comerlos, pero para envasarlos a medio o largo plazo... el AOVE tiene demasiada potencia de sabor y se come el sabor del pescado.

tu sabes mejor que nadie que el aceite es algo que varia cada anyo, y que no, no es cuestion solo de nombre, a veces puede que la calidad por X factores varie... ahi si que toca un poco de educacion, y tambien un poco de ensenyanza por parte de los productores (en este caso tu eres una clara excepcion). Sabes que es mas facil encontrar un AOVE made in Australia con fecha de cosecha que uno espanol? Ahi queda mucho trabajo al sector, de dar mas valor a traves de la informacion. Lo mismoq ue tu haces en este hilo, pero a gran escala, imaginate paneles en supermercados expplicando cada tipo de aceite de oliva..... algun dia Diego, algun dia...


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Jul 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> Sobre lo ultimo, y ya que abres el tema, mira, a mi me encanta el aove, y gasto uno bastante mas caro que el tuyo (vivo en otro hemisferio, si no, usaria el tuyo, y aqui el de primera calidad no es nada barato), pero, no es para todo, ni para todos.
> Lo primero es que la gente sepa, como dices las categorias del aceite de oliva. Lo segundo, sus usos, y lo tercero, sus gustos. Tu mismo vendes aceite de primera cosecha que no es para todos los gustos. Sera muy fuerte para muchos, y deliciosos para otros (para lo seria, por ejemplo, eso es lo que busco en el aceite a veces).
> 
> sin embargo, como bueno nortenyo, soy un avido consumidor de bonito y de anchoas, entre otras conservas/semiconservas, cuando puedo, y ahi el aceite de oliva, no ya el aove, sino el oliva a secas, pues mira, no. Le va muy buen el chorrito encima antes de comerlos, pero para envasarlos a medio o largo plazo... el AOVE tiene demasiada potencia de sabor y se come el sabor del pescado.
> ...




Claro, es muy importante saber lo que quieres y para qué quieres usarlo. En el caso del aceite pues depende del uso que le vayas a dar y del sabor que vayas buscando o que más te guste pues tienes infinidad de variedades, y también categorías. Nosotros tenemos muchos clientes del norte que lo compran y lo usan para distintas cosas, alguno me ha comentado que para la merluza por ejemplo no lo usa porque como dices tú se nota demasiado el sabor, otros sin embargo dicen que una vez probado 'fuerte o intenso' (no me gustan ninguno de los dos calificativos, por eso los entrecomillo, simplemente es el sabor que debe tener un virgen extra temprano de variedad picual) no cocinan con otra cosa. Tenemos clientes allí que cuando empezaron con una caja por probar no podían ni imaginar que iban a acabar pidiendo cuarenta o cincuenta cajas al año para todos los de la empresa o los familiares.

Me encantaría servirte en Australia, pero reconozco que en este mundo globalizado el transporte de ciertas mercancías al otro lado del mundo no es positivo en términos de consumo y de conservación del medio para nadie. También me encantaría ver ciertas plantaciones de olivar monstruosas que me consta se han plantado allí.


----------



## singermorning (16 Jul 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Claro, es muy importante saber lo que quieres y para qué quieres usarlo. En el caso del aceite pues depende del uso que le vayas a dar y del sabor que vayas buscando o que más te guste pues tienes infinidad de variedades, y también categorías. Nosotros tenemos muchos clientes del norte que lo compran y lo usan para distintas cosas, alguno me ha comentado que para la merluza por ejemplo no lo usa porque como dices tú se nota demasiado el sabor, otros sin embargo dicen que una vez probado 'fuerte o intenso' (no me gustan ninguno de los dos calificativos, por eso los entrecomillo, simplemente es el sabor que debe tener un virgen extra temprano de variedad picual) no cocinan con otra cosa. Tenemos clientes allí que cuando empezaron con una caja por probar no podían ni imaginar que iban a acabar pidiendo cuarenta o cincuenta cajas al año para todos los de la empresa o los familiares.
> 
> Me encantaría servirte en Australia, pero reconozco que en este mundo globalizado el transporte de ciertas mercancías al otro lado del mundo no es positivo en términos de consumo y de conservación del medio para nadie. También me encantaría ver ciertas plantaciones de olivar monstruosas que me consta se han plantado allí.



Es curioso como somos las persojnas para los gustos. A mi, como he comentado, para pescados y conservas, suelo preferir de lejos el aceite de girasol, mientras que la mayoria, si quiere calidad buscaria conservas en AOVE. Pero con la mayonesa me pasa al reves. A la mayoria le gusta suave, con girasol, y a mi me gusta intensa con AOVE. Claro, yo hago la mayonesa basicamente para comerla con pan jajajaja.

No es que sea solo un tema medioambiental y de consumo. Si por ejemplo, exportaras AOVE a Australia, aun refrigerado, va a pasar meses en barcos, al sol en terminales, de espanya a China, cruzando el planeta entero, y de china a Australia. Desde el momento que sale un evio de un producto perecedero y delicado, tu pierdes el control. Eso no es problema en transporte por ejemplo peninsular, que es rapido, pero si implica cruzar el planeta, tu no sabrias las condiciones a las que se somete, ni el cuidado etc... durante esos meses. Porque tu no eres Deoleo con sus capacidades, oficinas internacionales etc, sino un productor local. Para que te hagas una idea, aqui no saben nada de anchoas, pero las hay a la venta, sobre todo de media calidad, italianas, pero tambien hay del cantabrico. Pues esas anchoas las tienen en los lineales, sin refrigeracion. Yo, que estaria dispuesto de vez en cuando a gastarme lo que piden por ellas, no lo hago porque no se como van a estar. Me sale mas a cuenta enviarmelas por correo desde Espanya y que me lleguen en una semana....


Aqui se plantaron muchas hectareas, algunas como dices, mounstrosas y totalmente mecanizadas, pero hay pequenyas plantaciones probablemente identicas a las vuestras. De hecho en algunas webs que a veces visito de productores, describen los procesos y todo de manera similar a como lo haces tu, y usan tecnologia similar si no identica (manteniento de la produccion en cisternas metalicas, rellenado superior con gas inerte hasta envasado etc). La diferencia, en parte, es que ellos pueden poner la botella de nueva cosecha de 250 ml a 20 dolares, porque la gente esta dispuesta a pagarlo (y puede pagarlo), no para uso regular en cocinado, pero si por ejemplo para alinyar ensaldas y cosas asi. Hay empresas familiares que hacen las cosas muy bien, y hacen muy buenos aceites (hay olivares ya centenarios, aqui tras los ingleses, el segundo pais de origen de la poblacion es italiana, y eso se nota).

Aunque apenas conozco los lineales de los supermercados espanyoles en tema de aceites desde hace una decada, los que tengo aqui en supermercados tipo eroski, son mucho mas variados, no solo en marcas, sino en tipos de aceites. En cualquier supermercado de tamanyo medio, tienes la mitad de la zona de aceite dedicada al de oliva (en muchos esta dominada por aceites moro, una empresa italiana pero que produce en Andalucia, lo cuentan en su web, que decidieron moverse a Andalucia por calidad y cantaidad de produccion, y lo pone claramente en sus latas y botellas), pero luego tienes aceites varios, de aguacate, de pepita de uva, de cascara de arroz, de cacahuete, de "semillas", de girasol.... Aunque no he probado la mayoria. Los supermercados suelen tener marcas propias blancas, que de nuevo, suele ser de origen espanyol, y asi lo etiquetan. 

Saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Jul 2020)

Sería genial desde luego que en cada casa hubiera varios aceites para según que cocinamos y gustos también. Algo parecido a lo que hacemos con el vino, e incluso las cervezas, que ya suele haber de varios tipos en el frigo para según que uso.

El tema de la mayonesa es simplemente por dos motivos, el primero es que como todos sabemos se pone mala rápido, y las que compras pues duran eternamente, el otro es que casi nadie a probado una mayonesa con un virgen extra de verdad, no hablo de lo que se vende como virgen extra en los super en garrafas, hablo de un aceite virgen extra de verdad, sin defectos y con sus aromas y virtudes (cada uno diferente dependiendo de la variedad de aceituna).


----------



## zulu (19 Jul 2020)

zulu dijo:


> Pues ya te diré cómo funcionas. Te acabo de hacer un pedido para enviar a Alemania, Berlín. ;-)
> 
> Hasta ahora, en península siempre de 10, tanto el envío como el aceite.
> 
> Para que sirva de referencia, por BB de 5 litros y BB de primeros días 1,5 litros, los gastos de envío son 25€. No sé si traerá más cuenta hacer como en península, pedir de 15 en 15 litros, pero eso tardaría años en gastarlo el destinatario



Me autocito para decir que llegó sin problemas el día 15


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Jul 2020)

zulu dijo:


> Me autocito para decir que llegó sin problemas el día 15



A ver si gusta en Alemania y vendemos mucho allí. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (20 Jul 2020)

Mayonesa con aceite de oliva y más de la región que mencionas (que la conozco bien) no es para todos los paladares. Lo normal es mezclar con aceite de girasol para que suavice un poco y no _arañe_ al bajar.

A cualquier una, le echas unos dientes de ajo y trituras junto con algo de perejil... y se la echas a unas patatas para tomártelas con una cerveza y la luna por testigo iluminando esos campos infinitos de olivos plateados. Sin más ruido que los grillos y algún mochuelo... Todo un placer.




Diego Almazán dijo:


> Sería genial desde luego que en cada casa hubiera varios aceites para según que cocinamos y gustos también. Algo parecido a lo que hacemos con el vino, e incluso las cervezas, que ya suele haber de varios tipos en el frigo para según que uso.
> 
> El tema de la mayonesa es simplemente por dos motivos, el primero es que como todos sabemos se pone mala rápido, y las que compras pues duran eternamente, el otro es que casi nadie a probado una mayonesa con un virgen extra de verdad, no hablo de lo que se vende como virgen extra en los super en garrafas, hablo de un aceite virgen extra de verdad, sin defectos y con sus aromas y virtudes (cada uno diferente dependiendo de la variedad de aceituna).


----------



## singermorning (21 Jul 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Sería genial desde luego que en cada casa hubiera varios aceites para según que cocinamos y gustos también. Algo parecido a lo que hacemos con el vino, e incluso las cervezas, que ya suele haber de varios tipos en el frigo para según que uso.
> 
> El tema de la mayonesa es simplemente por dos motivos, el primero es que como todos sabemos se pone mala rápido, y las que compras pues duran eternamente, el otro es que casi nadie a probado una mayonesa con un virgen extra de verdad, no hablo de lo que se vende como virgen extra en los super en garrafas, hablo de un aceite virgen extra de verdad, sin defectos y con sus aromas y virtudes (cada uno diferente dependiendo de la variedad de aceituna).



El problema, Diego, del aceite, es que es de uso a largo plazo. Si por lo que fuera, manyana tu caes por mi casa, o yo por sabiote, y nos ponemos a charlar, igual abrimos una botella de vino, o nos tomamos unas cervezas, Tambien, quizas, catariamos aceites, si tenemos alguno interesante, pero en volumen, seria una risa. centilitros de aceite vs decilitros o litros de cerveza o vino... 
la rotacion del aceite en casas es muy muy baja. Y es un producto que por su natuiraleza, se compra minimo a medio plazo, en general (din din, ahi triunfan las ofertas de las grande superficies... marujillas como mi madre que comprarian 5 botellas del tiron porque estan "a muy buen precio" y es ""AOVE""). Un cervecero o un aficionado al vino puede comprar hoy 3 botellas de vino de X region, o 4 packs de cervezas de tal o cual productor artesano, y se las va a tomar en nada. Le gustaran mas o menos, repetira o no, pero ese vino o cerveza se consume rapido, y aunque a precio fueran mas caros en volumen que AVES buenos, o decentes, tienen rotacion, eso al aceite no lo tiene porque por mucho que se le llame a veces "zumo" de aceituna, es un aceite (de hecho la palabra aceite y la palabra aceituna tienen el mismo origen, igual que oleo, oil etc...) y no se puede beber como si fuera un zumo. se puede disfrutar, pero siempre en mucha moderacion.

Hace falta aun mucha educacion en torno al aceite.... y... fuerza Sabiote!


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Jul 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> El problema, Diego, del aceite, es que es de uso a largo plazo. Si por lo que fuera, manyana tu caes por mi casa, o yo por sabiote, y nos ponemos a charlar, igual abrimos una botella de vino, o nos tomamos unas cervezas, Tambien, quizas, catariamos aceites, si tenemos alguno interesante, pero en volumen, seria una risa. centilitros de aceite vs decilitros o litros de cerveza o vino...
> la rotacion del aceite en casas es muy muy baja. Y es un producto que por su natuiraleza, se compra minimo a medio plazo, en general (din din, ahi triunfan las ofertas de las grande superficies... marujillas como mi madre que comprarian 5 botellas del tiron porque estan "a muy buen precio" y es ""AOVE""). Un cervecero o un aficionado al vino puede comprar hoy 3 botellas de vino de X region, o 4 packs de cervezas de tal o cual productor artesano, y se las va a tomar en nada. Le gustaran mas o menos, repetira o no, pero ese vino o cerveza se consume rapido, y aunque a precio fueran mas caros en volumen que AVES buenos, o decentes, tienen rotacion, eso al aceite no lo tiene porque por mucho que se le llame a veces "zumo" de aceituna, es un aceite (de hecho la palabra aceite y la palabra aceituna tienen el mismo origen, igual que oleo, oil etc...) y no se puede beber como si fuera un zumo. se puede disfrutar, pero siempre en mucha moderacion.
> 
> Hace falta aun mucha educacion en torno al aceite.... y... fuerza Sabiote!




Claro que sí, la rotación no tiene nada que ver. Pero aún así, y mirándonos siempre en el mundo del vino, y ayudando con información y educación que es importantísimo (en todos los temas) lo que buscamos es que haya varios aoves en una casa, que si es por temas de rotación obviamente lo ideal es que haya un aceite para consumo general en envase de mayor tamaño y otro u otros más pequeños para temas puntuales (por eso nosotros por ejemplo tenemos un formato familiar y buscamos el envase bib para la conservación, y otro aceite todavía más seleccionado para temas puntuales), ahí entrarían distintas variedades más caras por raras o menos productivas, o los aceites aromatizados (aunque a mi no me llenan demasiado y en todo caso prefiero hacerlos en casa). Otro tema muy importante que perseguimos, en el que yo hago mucho hincapié a mi gente y a mis paisanos es el tema del regalo, hay muchísima gente que no conoce los buenos (los buenos de verdad) aoves que se hacen en determinadas zonas, la mía Jaén, pues acude a un evento, o a una casa de un amigo, con una botella de buen aceite, que no sólo estás haciendo un buen regalo sino que estás contribuyendo al futuro de tu gente. El problema en este caso es más triste aún, porque hay mucha gente, en zonas productoras, que ni conoce ni valora los buenos productos que se hacen ahí.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Jul 2020)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Mayonesa con aceite de oliva y más de la región que mencionas (que la conozco bien) no es para todos los paladares. Lo normal es mezclar con aceite de girasol para que suavice un poco y no _arañe_ al bajar.
> 
> A cualquier una, le echas unos dientes de ajo y trituras junto con algo de perejil... y se la echas a unas patatas para tomártelas con una cerveza y la luna por testigo iluminando esos campos infinitos de olivos plateados. Sin más ruido que los grillos y algún mochuelo... Todo un placer.




Por supuesto tiene que gustarte, no es un condimento más, se convierte en otra cosa, siempre hablamos de elaborarla con virgen extra temprano de calidad.


----------



## Prince Charles (23 Jul 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Sería genial desde luego que en cada casa hubiera varios aceites para según que cocinamos y gustos también. Algo parecido a lo que hacemos con el vino, e incluso las cervezas, que ya suele haber de varios tipos en el frigo para según que uso.
> 
> El tema de la mayonesa es simplemente por dos motivos, el primero es que como todos sabemos se pone mala rápido, y las que compras pues duran eternamente, el otro es que casi nadie a probado una mayonesa con un virgen extra de verdad, no hablo de lo que se vende como virgen extra en los super en garrafas, hablo de un aceite virgen extra de verdad, sin defectos y con sus aromas y virtudes (cada uno diferente dependiendo de la variedad de aceituna).



Llego tarde a este hilo así que disculpas si la pregunta es repetida: vendes en Estados Unidos? Si es así, dónde encontrar vuestros aceites? Un saludo


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (23 Jul 2020)

Estaba echando un vistazo al asunto de exportar aceite al Mercosul, por el tratado que se había firmado entre la Comunidad Europea y los países latinoamericanos y parece que la cosa no pinta bien, por lo que he leído. Se habla de mantener aranceles por quince años, 35% si el destino es Argentina y 10% si es a otros países como Paraguay, Uruguay o Brasil; el tema de las aceitunas en conserva (salmueras) no sale bien parado tampoco ¿Tienes alguna noticia más?



Diego Almazán dijo:


> Por supuesto tiene que gustarte, no es un condimento más, se convierte en otra cosa, siempre hablamos de elaborarla con virgen extra temprano de calidad.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Jul 2020)

Prince Charles dijo:


> Llego tarde a este hilo así que disculpas si la pregunta es repetida: vendes en Estados Unidos? Si es así, dónde encontrar vuestros aceites? Un saludo



Pues no hemos enviado nunca, como tiendas allí no tenemos ninguna, podrías a través de la tienda online ver el importe del envío por si te interesa, pero va a costar más la salsa que el pollo que decimos aquí.


----------



## singermorning (24 Jul 2020)

hei Diego, volviendo a lo hablado, hoy baje a la oficina, y en el supermercado que tenemos a 50 metros, tienen mucho aceite, igual tienen 30-40 referencias de AOVE, y ademas, docenas de otros tipos de aceites, no bromeo, y es un superercado de barrio, nivel medio-alto... casi gourmet pero muchos productos van a coste mas bajo que en el digamos "mercadona o lidl australiano".
.

Hice unas fotos para ti de las baldas llenas de botellasd de todo tipo de formatos, etiquetados, con fechas de cosechado envasado etc... osea , lo que debiuera ser lo normal, pero se ven fatal (la proxzima vez llevo la camara.... mi movil es penoso), pero quiero poner tres, porque es algo que es, creo recordar, muy raro de ver en espanya, los graneles....


El equivalente a tu primera cosecha, a granel, a 40 $ el Kilo..







Un aVOE "especial de la marca blanca.... (muy buena, osea, en este caso es mas caro que muchos), 19 $ el Kilo








En esta el de la izquierda es un AOVE mas normal, a 13 $ el Kilo... los otros eran canola y girasol, creo recordar....







Tambien venden jabon de lavadora en polvo a granel, jabones liquidos a granel y muchos productos secos, cereales, alubias etc.....

Saludos!


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Jul 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> hei Diego, volviendo a lo hablado, hoy baje a la oficina, y en el supermercado que tenemos a 50 metros, tienen mucho aceite, igual tienen 30-40 referencias de AOVE, y ademas, docenas de otros tipos de aceites, no bromeo, y es un superercado de barrio, nivel medio-alto... casi gourmet pero muchos productos van a coste mas bajo que en el digamos "mercadona o lidl australiano".
> .
> 
> Hice unas fotos para ti de las baldas llenas de botellasd de todo tipo de formatos, etiquetados, con fechas de cosechado envasado etc... osea , lo que debiuera ser lo normal, pero se ven fatal (la proxzima vez llevo la camara.... mi movil es penoso), pero quiero poner tres, porque es algo que es, creo recordar, muy raro de ver en espanya, los graneles....
> ...




Es una tendencia aquí también, las tiendas a granel, de hecho nosotros por filosofía, hemos contactado con alguna tienda de este tipo para vender nuestro aceite, porque tenemos un formato bib de veinte litros que sería genial para eso. Pero claro, si te venden el aceite a granel tienen que venderte también un envase más pequeño, entonces la filosofía de menos plástico como que no. Pero si es una forma de consumir responsable si te llevas la aceitera o el envase de cristal desde casa y te lo pesan allí.

Los precios son bastante elevados para ser graneles no ?


----------



## singermorning (24 Jul 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Es una tendencia aquí también, las tiendas a granel, de hecho nosotros por filosofía, hemos contactado con alguna tienda de este tipo para vender nuestro aceite, porque tenemos un formato bib de veinte litros que sería genial para eso. Pero claro, si te venden el aceite a granel tienen que venderte también un envase más pequeño, entonces la filosofía de menos plástico como que no. Pero si es una forma de consumir responsable si te llevas la aceitera o el envase de cristal desde casa y te lo pesan allí.
> 
> Los precios son bastante elevados para ser graneles no ?



Te venden el envase, que puedes reutilizar, o llevar el tuyo propio, pero tienes que pesrlo antes, sacar etiqueta, y pesr despues, con doble etioquetado en caja. La filosofia es que compres lo que necesites, y despues, compres mas, cuando necesites mas. Asumiendo que hay rotacion de producto en las aceiteras, y que el granel esta bien conservado, es algo bueno. La filosofia es muy buena, si se cumple, y sobre todo, si se vende. Si no se vende, pues acaba siendo una especie de reclamo, pero que nadie consume.

Los precios son elevados, si, pero no super elevados. Por ejemplo, 40 $ el kilo de aceite de priomera cosecha, suena caro, pero si lo compras en otras empresas familiares, pues lo es mas. Todo en proporcion. Muchas empresas familiares venden ese primera cosecha "verde" a 20-30 dolares los 250 "mililitros", y eso se va minimo a 80 $ el litro/kilo (asl menos en granel de la tienda lo venden y cobran al peso, no a volumen).
si el granel es bueno, no es realmente tan caro, y si nos centramos en el AOVE a secas, pues el precio si es competitivo, por supuesto los tienes mas baratos, pero a menudo comprando calidad, ahi le anda el precio, y salvo oferta, puede ser hasta mas caro el embotellado....
La proxima vez que pase si me acuerdo llevo la camara, para que veas la diversidad de aceites, no solo de oliva, que tienen una diversas de marcas brutal, sino de otros aceites, la mayoria salen de semillas, peero tambien tienen de aguacate, y creo que de palma tenian, que como sabes, no son de semillas, sino de pulpa, como el AOVE, y hasta donde yo se, estos tres son los uincos que comparten esa premisa de ser aceites que se extraen de la carne del fruto, no de la semilla.
Saludos


----------



## zulu (24 Jul 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> Te venden el envase, que puedes reutilizar, o llevar el tuyo propio, pero tienes que pesrlo antes, sacar etiqueta, y pesr despues, con doble etioquetado en caja. La filosofia es que compres lo que necesites, y despues, compres mas, cuando necesites mas. Asumiendo que hay rotacion de producto en las aceiteras, y que el granel esta bien conservado, es algo bueno. La filosofia es muy buena, si se cumple, y sobre todo, si se vende. Si no se vende, pues acaba siendo una especie de reclamo, pero que nadie consume.
> 
> Los precios son elevados, si, pero no super elevados. Por ejemplo, 40 $ el kilo de aceite de priomera cosecha, suena caro, pero si lo compras en otras empresas familiares, pues lo es mas. Todo en proporcion. Muchas empresas familiares venden ese primera cosecha "verde" a 20-30 dolares los 250 "mililitros", y eso se va minimo a 80 $ el litro/kilo (asl menos en granel de la tienda lo venden y cobran al peso, no a volumen).
> si el granel es bueno, no es realmente tan caro, y si nos centramos en el AOVE a secas, pues el precio si es competitivo, por supuesto los tienes mas baratos, pero a menudo comprando calidad, ahi le anda el precio, y salvo oferta, puede ser hasta mas caro el embotellado....
> ...



Eso no es primera cosecha, es primera prensada. El primera cosecha de Diego es de aceitunas recogidas las primeras de la temporada y de árboles seleccionados, e imagino que primera prensada también. Lo que ya no sé es si Diego le da varias prensadas a la aceituna para su aceite normal, o como lo hace, eso ya que lo diga él


----------



## Prince Charles (25 Jul 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> hei Diego, volviendo a lo hablado, hoy baje a la oficina, y en el supermercado que tenemos a 50 metros, tienen mucho aceite, igual tienen 30-40 referencias de AOVE, y ademas, docenas de otros tipos de aceites, no bromeo, y es un superercado de barrio, nivel medio-alto... casi gourmet pero muchos productos van a coste mas bajo que en el digamos "mercadona o lidl australiano".
> .
> 
> Hice unas fotos para ti de las baldas llenas de botellasd de todo tipo de formatos, etiquetados, con fechas de cosechado envasado etc... osea , lo que debiuera ser lo normal, pero se ven fatal (la proxzima vez llevo la camara.... mi movil es penoso), pero quiero poner tres, porque es algo que es, creo recordar, muy raro de ver en espanya, los graneles....
> ...



Esto dónde es?


----------



## singermorning (26 Jul 2020)

zulu dijo:


> Eso no es primera cosecha, es primera prensada. El primera cosecha de Diego es de aceitunas recogidas las primeras de la temporada y de árboles seleccionados, e imagino que primera prensada también. Lo que ya no sé es si Diego le da varias prensadas a la aceituna para su aceite normal, o como lo hace, eso ya que lo diga él



Tienes razon, se me fue la pinza. De todos modos por lo que he leido despues de tu mensaje, al parecer en realidad casi todo el AOVE suele ser igual en ese sentido, ya que se usa mucho centrifugacion, no tanto prensas mecanicas. Seguro que Diego nos puede ilustrar mas al respecto.



Prince Charles dijo:


> Esto dónde es?



Australia. Ese pais que para los terraplanistas no existe y los que en teoria vivimos aqui somos actores contratados....
Por cierto en esa tienda a granel vendes jabones liquidos y en polvo, para manos-ducha, para lavadora, lavavajillas, todo tipo de legumbres etc..., y el otro dia descubri que vendian huevos tambien al detalle (50 centimos la unidad, un precio muy competitivo para los que comemos pocos huevos, y nos sale a cuenta comprar hoy un par, el jueves otro par....), tu vas con tu huevera y coges los que necesitas... Ojala lo hicieran con los de codorniz, pero ahi si que son tienda "gourmet", 18 dolares la docenita..... su puta madre. 


Saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Jul 2020)

Si el concepto es genial, otra cosa es que consideremos que es nuevo, de toda la vida se iba a comprar a granel a las tiendas, no había lentejas envasadas en plástico, ni chorizo ni salchichón en envases de 80 gramos a precio de oro, te cortaban un cuarto o lo que querías y punto. En el caso del aceite yo fui parte de la rectora de una de las últimas almazaras de prensas de Jaén (esto de las prensas me interesa para más adelante) y los socios iban a por su aceite a la cooperativa con sus envases de casa, normalmente alcuzas de chapa.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Jul 2020)

zulu dijo:


> Eso no es primera cosecha, es primera prensada. El primera cosecha de Diego es de aceitunas recogidas las primeras de la temporada y de árboles seleccionados, e imagino que primera prensada también. Lo que ya no sé es si Diego le da varias prensadas a la aceituna para su aceite normal, o como lo hace, eso ya que lo diga él



Lo del término tristemente famoso de 'primera prensada' ya os lo he explicado, aunque no me importa repetirlo si es educativo. Cuando se hacía el aceite usando prensas, el primer paso era el mismo de hoy día, triturar la aceituna para liberar el aceite. Después se ponía por capas en unos capachos de esparto que servían de sustento, un capacho con su capa de aceitunas trituradas, otro capacho con su capa correspondiente y así hasta completar lo que se conocía como 'cargo' que no era más que una columna de capachos con masa uno encima de otro, tenían un agujero central por el que pasaba la prensa.







Como normalmente la aceituna se recogía muy madura porque era un proceso muy lento y artesanal, al triturarla simplemente ya desprendía aceite, que al colocarlo en el cargo ya se veía caer por las paredes, con una pequeña presión ya se extraía el de 'primera prensada' que se supone era el mejor, no ya tanto porque difiera del otro en sabor sino porque era el más fácil de obtener. Después se aumentaba la presión y seguía saliendo aceite hasta agotar el cargo, se desmontaba, se sacudían los capachos quitando el orujo ya sin aceite y se volvían a poner de nuevo con masa de aceituna. Como veis, el proceso además de artesanal y emotivo, era sucio y lento, algunos capachos estaban sirviendo toda la campaña sin lavarse, solo sacudidos, y tenían aceite que se atrojaba y enranciaba empapado en ellos.

Hoy día para separar las fases de la pasta o masa de aceitunas se usa la fuerza centrífuga, por diferencia de densidades se separa el orujo del aceite, es un proceso mucho más rápido y limpio, y por supuesto ya casi no se utilizan prensas, al menos aquí, otra cosa es Túnez o Marruecos, por tanto la 'primera prensada' es un término que si no somos mal pensados se usa por añoranza, porque al no haber prensas no puede haber primera prensada.

Respecto a lo que yo hago con mi aceite, en ambos casos, tanto Olivar de Plata como Primeros días de cosecha, se hace una decantación por centrifugación como os digo y ya está. Luego el orujo se queda en la almazara, y esta si lo considera oportuno lo 'repasa' volviéndolo a someter al mismo proceso (normalmente subiendo la temperatura para favorecer la fluidez del poco aceite que le quede) y obtiene lo que se llama aceite de repaso, que suele ser lampante y se lo llevan a refinería para conseguir el aceite de oliva refinado que luego encabezan con virgen para elaborar el aceite de oliva normal. Por supuesto todo esto ya nada tiene que ver con nuestro producto, que a parte de ser más sano y más natural, le da mil vueltas en sabor, olor y color a eso que venden en los supermercados como aceite de oliva.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Jul 2020)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Estaba echando un vistazo al asunto de exportar aceite al Mercosul, por el tratado que se había firmado entre la Comunidad Europea y los países latinoamericanos y parece que la cosa no pinta bien, por lo que he leído. Se habla de mantener aranceles por quince años, 35% si el destino es Argentina y 10% si es a otros países como Paraguay, Uruguay o Brasil; el tema de las aceitunas en conserva (salmueras) no sale bien parado tampoco ¿Tienes alguna noticia más?



No tengo capacidad ni producción para exportar, y por tanto ni siquiera me preocupo de aprender lo necesario, bastante tengo ya con el campo primero y el aove después. Lo siento pero se me pasó tu comentario.


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Jul 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Lo del término tristemente famoso de 'primera prensada' ya os lo he explicado, aunque no me importa repetirlo si es educativo. Cuando se hacía el aceite usando prensas, el primer paso era el mismo de hoy día, triturar la aceituna para liberar el aceite. Después se ponía por capas en unos capachos de esparto que servían de sustento, un capacho con su capa de aceitunas trituradas, otro capacho con su capa correspondiente y así hasta completar lo que se conocía como 'cargo' que no era más que una columna de capachos con masa uno encima de otro, tenían un agujero central por el que pasaba la prensa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espléndida e instructiva explicacion, muchas gracias.


----------



## singermorning (28 Jul 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Lo del término tristemente famoso de 'primera prensada' ya os lo he explicado, aunque no me importa repetirlo si es educativo. Cuando se hacía el aceite usando prensas, el primer paso era el mismo de hoy día, triturar la aceituna para liberar el aceite. Después se ponía por capas en unos capachos de esparto que servían de sustento, un capacho con su capa de aceitunas trituradas, otro capacho con su capa correspondiente y así hasta completar lo que se conocía como 'cargo' que no era más que una columna de capachos con masa uno encima de otro, tenían un agujero central por el que pasaba la prensa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Diego, abriste este hilo en 2013, y es muyy largo... aunque hayamos pasado algunos por el y leido mensajes viejos, muchos no sabemos o hemos leido todo, asi que gracias, por molestarte en re-escribir informacion, muchos somos "medio" nuevos. Por lo poco que lei en Italia aun no es raro en el sur, no se si has probado aceites del norte de africa, como tal, yo he tomado muchas comidas con aceite en marruecos, argelia o tunez.... una vez en el moro me pusieron una ensalda que fue de llorar... todo increible, el tomate, la lechuga, la cebolla, el aceite.... claro esos productos no se venden fuera probablemente porque como con china, el que va a producir o a importar desde el moro no busca calidad, busca bajo precio, en general, asi que nos mandan tomates ajos etc... malillos.


Sobre los grabneles, del otro mensaje, yo soy mas viejo que naranjito.... con 20 anyos ne cada pierna a lo poco, y recuerdo de ninyo llevar os cascos vacios de cocalolas, vinos, y caseras..... El futuro para algunos es espectacular, pero lo qu eno saben que es el pasado....

Saludos!


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Jul 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> Diego, abriste este hilo en 2013, y es muyy largo... aunque hayamos pasado algunos por el y leido mensajes viejos, muchos no sabemos o hemos leido todo, asi que gracias, por molestarte en re-escribir informacion, muchos somos "medio" nuevos. Por lo poco que lei en Italia aun no es raro en el sur, no se si has probado aceites del norte de africa, como tal, yo he tomado muchas comidas con aceite en marruecos, argelia o tunez.... una vez en el moro me pusieron una ensalda que fue de llorar... todo increible, el tomate, la lechuga, la cebolla, el aceite.... claro esos productos no se venden fuera probablemente porque como con china, el que va a producir o a importar desde el moro no busca calidad, busca bajo precio, en general, asi que nos mandan tomates ajos etc... malillos.
> 
> 
> Sobre los grabneles, del otro mensaje, yo soy mas viejo que naranjito.... con 20 anyos ne cada pierna a lo poco, y recuerdo de ninyo llevar os cascos vacios de cocalolas, vinos, y caseras..... El futuro para algunos es espectacular, pero lo qu eno saben que es el pasado....
> ...



No es molestia y no me canso, sobre todo porque la única forma de que se valore lo que hacemos es educando e intentando que la gente sepa de verdad lo que come y no se guíe por publicidad o modas.

En Italia si se conservan algunas prensas porque allí el modelo es de almazaras familiares más pequeñas (tipo lo que hacemos nosotros) en vez de las supercooperativas de aquí. En el norte de África las prensas que hay es porque se llevaron de aquí cuando montamos en España sistemas más modernos. De todas formas nada tiene que ver Italia con Marruecos, ni en calidad, ni en limpieza, ni en controles, en nada. Que probaras un aceite bueno allí no es raro, pero tampoco es lo normal, suelen tener aceites atrojados y rancios de almazaras sucias y lentas.

En lo del futuro no puedo estar más de acuerdo, yo soy de los que piensa que ya hace unos años que tocamos techo, y vamos cuesta abajo ya. Y no sólo en el tema del reciclado y los envases, creo que somos menos dignos que hace años, menos honrados, menos educados, en fin,


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Ago 2020)

Hola a todos, hace mucho que no hay nada nuevo. Hablando con un forero en otro foro ha salido el tema del inertizado, y creo que no os lo he explicado nunca. Para conservar correctamente el aove es imprescindible mantener lo más lejos posible del mismo a la luz y al oxígeno, además, si se puede mantener una temperatura estable mucho mejor.

Bien, para evitar el contacto con el oxígeno usamos la inertización del depósito, consiste básicamente en meter un gas, nitrógeno, para sustituir el aire con oxígeno que hay en el mismo, a fin de que no intervenga para mal en el aove.



He puesto en el blog una entrada un poco más detallada, pero básicamente es esto, por si queréis verlo, Aove inertizado


----------



## skeptik (2 Sep 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Fuente
> 
> El caso es que se está promoviendo desde el gobierno la posibilidad de prohibir envasar aceite de oliva virgen extra, el de mayor categoría, en envases de Pet, bien, no tengo muy claro que la medida sea positiva para el sector, y por supuesto me gustaría saber cómo la veis vosotros desde el punto de vista de los consumidores.



Hola Diego,

Soy un gran consumidor de AOVE, que compro siempre en garrafas de PET de 5 l, simplemente porque no conocía otros formatos de esta capacidad. Antaño se solían vender latas de 5 l, pero hace tiempo que ya no las veo al menos en AOVE.

Leyendo en tu post, me dio por curiosear en tu web y he descubierto el formato BiB (Bag-in-Box). Para mí es una novedad y a falta de probarlo me parece mucho más interesante que el PET.

A las ventajas que mencionas:



Diego Almazán dijo:


> Como bien sabéis los que seguís el hilo, yo mismo no soy partidario del pet, no porque tenga nada contra el plástico, simplemente porque es transparente y es peor para la conservación del aceite, por eso tenemos el formato Bib y lo fomentamos, no permite ni la acción de la luz ni la del oxígeno en el aceite dentro del envase. Aún así, y en nuestro caso particular haciendo un aove de mucha calidad, tenemos pet porque la gente lo demanda, hay 'costumbre' de comprar garrafas de aceite, y por tanto hay que servirlas a los consumidores.



...yo añadiría la facilidad de almacenaje al ser un envase de formas y ángulos rectos, y la comodidad para rellenar envases más pequeños (si eso que hay en la parte de abajo es lo que parece, un grifo que se pueda abrir y cerrar a voluntad). Como consumidor final, no es que yo demande PET, es que a menudo es lo único que se oferta (o se da a conocer). Se dice que la demanda condiciona la oferta y a menudo es al revés.

De manera que estoy dispuesto a probar el formato BiB.

Como curiosidad, ¿de qué está hecho el envase BiB? Entiendo que la caja externa será cartón o brick, y la bolsa de plástico. ¿Cómo se debería de separar y clasificar para reciclaje el envase BiB una vez finalizado?

Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Sep 2020)

skeptik dijo:


> Hola Diego,
> 
> Soy un gran consumidor de AOVE, que compro siempre en garrafas de PET de 5 l, simplemente porque no conocía otros formatos de esta capacidad. Antaño se solían vender latas de 5 l, pero hace tiempo que ya no las veo al menos en AOVE.
> 
> ...



A ver, el bib es lo mejor que yo conozco para el almacenaje de aove, ahora, ocurren dos cosas que creo que las he mencionado ya más veces. La primera es el precio, el pet es mucho más barato y por desgracia el aceite es un producto desvirtuado por las constantes ofertas de los super y porque los productores no hemos sabido darle valor, estamos empeñados en competir con el girasol o la colza cuando tenemos un producto infinitamente mejor. Es como si mercedes quisiera competir en precio con dacia, pues así de gilipollas somos. La otra es la costumbre y la vista, la gente está acostumbrada a la garrafa y el color gusta verlo, ambos son inconvenientes para el formato bag in box, la gente no lo conoce y el aceite no se ve. (a mi es al primero que me interesa que se vea porque el que hacemos tiene un color precioso).

Como bien dices el formato se almacena bien y es útil con el grifo y demás. Y de los materiales pues acabo de preguntarlo para saberlo con exactitud, como apuntas, lo de fuera es cartón y lo de dentro es plástico, sí se que es alimentario que es distinto y tiene que tener el simbolito este que todos conocemos de la copa y el tenedor, así que la caja al contenedor azul y la bolsa al amarillo supongo, de todas formas cuando me contesten te lo digo exacto.

Cuatro capas me dicen, las dos externas de poliéster metalizado y las internas de polietileno


----------



## Franky.tranky (5 Sep 2020)

Hola a todos,

estaba pensando qué escribir, qué puedo aportar a esta interesante conversación y he empezado a imaginar argumentos con los que rebatir a los detractores del aceite de oliva. Sin embargo como no sabía por dónde empezar he subido a la cocina a tomar un trago de agua mientras las palabras acudían en mi defensa. Mi madre estaba friendo almendras en aceite de oliva y la cocina huele a gloria bendita, como dice ella. 
Como la inspiración no llegaba me he hecho unas tostadas con aceite virgen extra "Olivar de plata" que elaboramos y comercializamos en mi propia casa. No os voy a hablar de su sabor, ni de su olor ni de su color. Tampoco voy a criticar a los que prefieran "_otros aceites"._

Me voy a limitar a hablar de la palabra aceite, de su etimología y de porqué he puesto entre comillas y en cursiva _"otros aceites"_. 
El término _Aceite_ se remonta al árabe hispánico como _azzáyt_, una pequeña variación respecto del árabe clásico _azzayt_, con raíz en el arameo en _zaytā_, siendo ésta misma la raíz que construye la palabra _aceituna_, del mismo modo en el inglés se utiliza _oil _expresando vínculo con _olive_. 

El origen ó etimología de la palabra _Aceite_ es árabe, mientras que el origen de la palabra _Óleo _es de raíz latina, sin embargo ambas palabras tienen el mismo significado "jugo de la aceituna" ó "jugo de la oliva" respectivamente, según se hable de aceite ó de óleo:
*ACEITE* = jugo de la *ACEITUNA* (origen árabe) = *OLEO* = jugo de la *OLIVA* (origen latino) 

Por tanto estamos ante una redundancia; emplear el término "*aceite de oliva*" es reiterar su significado. Teniendo en cuenta esto, y siendo coherentes, para mi no tiene sentido hablar de _otros aceites_ para referirnos a las grasas líquidas procedentes de semillas, algas u otros frutos que no sean la aceituna,

En mi opinión sólo hay un aceite 

www.olivardeplata.com info@olivardeplata.com


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Sep 2020)

A ver a quien no le gusta un buen aove y un buen jamón, pues echad un vistazo a este artículo, *Jamón ibérico y aove*

Dice cosas tan interesantes como estas:

_Para empezar, una aclaración. No es lo mismo el *aceite de oliva puro y duro *que el virgen o que el virgen extra. Los verdaderos beneficios están en los polifenoles, unas sustancias vegetales que le confieren sus exclusivos beneficios.

Francisco Grande Covián dejó escrito que "el cerdo ibérico es un olivo con patas". Esto se debe a la presencia de ácidos grasos insaturados_


----------



## singermorning (7 Sep 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> A ver a quien no le gusta un buen aove y un buen jamón, pues echad un vistazo a este artículo, *Jamón ibérico y aove*
> 
> Dice cosas tan interesantes como estas:
> 
> ...




Diego, se que ademas de la montanera, hay grupos que ceban a los ibericos previamente con castanyas.... y me salta la pregunta... que pasaria si se soltaran unos cerditos ibericos en una parcela de olivos y en vez de montanera de bellota, de aceituna? Se que economicamente no es 'rentable' por el valor anyadido del AOVE (quizas en cultivos de aceituna de mesa....?), pero tengo curiosidad por saber que pasaria, y como seria ese jamon....

Deberias comprar un par de lechones y soltarlos en una de tus fincas je je


----------



## Diego Almazán (7 Sep 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> Diego, se que ademas de la montanera, hay grupos que ceban a los ibericos previamente con castanyas.... y me salta la pregunta... que pasaria si se soltaran unos cerditos ibericos en una parcela de olivos y en vez de montanera de bellota, de aceituna? Se que economicamente no es 'rentable' por el valor anyadido del AOVE (quizas en cultivos de aceituna de mesa....?), pero tengo curiosidad por saber que pasaria, y como seria ese jamon....
> 
> Deberias comprar un par de lechones y soltarlos en una de tus fincas je je



No tiene nada de raro, de forma natural el olivo y sobre todo el acebuche (olivo silvestre) forman parte de la dehesa mediterránea. Yo sé que hay empresas que lo hacen (Una empresa granadina fusiona cerdos y olivas en el jamón de aceituna) lo que no sé es si por normativa se puede llamar ibérico. También hubo algo muy interesante que era crear pienso para alimentar cerdos u otro ganado con el orujo resultante de la extracción del aceite, toda vez que antes se le había quitado el hueso. Así se obtenía un alimento natural y se evitaba el aceite de orujo haciendo que haya menos aceite en el mercado que hace caer el precio. Pero como aquí lo de innovar e investigar está mal visto pues seguro que lo han abandonado para enviar fondos para el impacto de género en la reconquista o algún asesor de compra de zapatos para alguna ministra.


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Sep 2020)

Hemos pensado en hacer un pequeño descuento para terminar existencias. Funciona usando el código DESCUENTO10

El caso es que ya queda poco aceite en la bodega, así que queremos tener un detalle con todos que las ventas han ido bien y para cuando llegue la nueva cosecha esperamos que ya no quede nada de la anterior.


Para ello ponemos a vuestra disposición un descuento del 10% en todos nuestros productos hasta fin de existencias que, juntos con vuestros puntos de fidelidad acumulados y los portes gratis a partir de 100 euros, os proporcinarán un ahorro considerable al llevaros a casa uno de los mejores AOVES del mercado hoy en día, según la guía de consumado prestigio Iberoleum 2020

Para obtener este descuento tendrás que añadir el cupón con el código DESCUENTO10 a tu carrito a la hora de realizar tu pedido.

Eso es un corta pega del correo que hemos enviado a los que ya sois clientes.


----------



## otelo (19 Sep 2020)

Hola Diego, estoy pensando hacer otro pedido, que el último ya se me está acabando, y no se si esperar a la nueva cosecha. En que fecha calculas que tendréis a la venta aceite de la cosecha 2020?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Sep 2020)

otelo dijo:


> Hola Diego, estoy pensando hacer otro pedido, que el último ya se me está acabando, y no se si esperar a la nueva cosecha. En que fecha calculas que tendréis a la venta aceite de la cosecha 2020?
> Muchas gracias



Te respondo encantado, tienes dos opciones como bien apuntas, aprovechar el descuento que tenemos ahora o bien esperar a la nueva cosecha, depende sobre todo del aceite que te quede. Si todo va normal (como debe) lo lógico es que la aceituna esté en su punto óptimo a partir de la segunda quincena de octubre para el Primeros días, un poco después para Olivar de Plata. El año pasado por ejemplo ambos estaban hechos sobre la primera semana de noviembre, pero ha habido años que no han estado hasta finales de mes. Depende sobre todo de la temperatura y de si llueve algo o no estos días de septiembre y octubre. Lo ideal es que la maduración siga un curso tranquilo digamos, para ello necesita que no sean demasiado altas las temperaturas (que no se alargue el verano) y a ser posible que llueva también. Como te decía el año pasado fue una maduración muy rápida, lo normal sería que esté para mediados de noviembre, siempre necesitamos algo más para filtrar, envasar, y afinarlo todo.

El de este año es muy bueno, estuvimos envasando ayer mismo y todavía está verde, la inertización de los depósitos y la bodega climatizada hacen mucho, lo que tú veas. Y ya aprovecho para dejaros un vídeo que ha hecho mi hermano para facilitar la aplicación de los descuentos que mucha gente nos pregunta.


----------



## otelo (20 Sep 2020)

Muchas gracias, Trataremos de estirar lo que queda hasta noviembre, y así probamos la cosecha de este año. Es un lujazo que estes tan accesible para cualquier pregunta.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Sep 2020)

otelo dijo:


> Muchas gracias, Trataremos de estirar lo que queda hasta noviembre, y así probamos la cosecha de este año. Es un lujazo que estes tan accesible para cualquier pregunta.



Mucho más lujo es que haya gente que se preocupa por lo que come.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Oct 2020)

Reutilizar el aceite de oliva

No es que explique mucho, pero bueno, es un artículo sobre el tema.


----------



## singermorning (5 Oct 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No tiene nada de raro, de forma natural el olivo y sobre todo el acebuche (olivo silvestre) forman parte de la dehesa mediterránea. Yo sé que hay empresas que lo hacen (Una empresa granadina fusiona cerdos y olivas en el jamón de aceituna) lo que no sé es si por normativa se puede llamar ibérico. También hubo algo muy interesante que era crear pienso para alimentar cerdos u otro ganado con el orujo resultante de la extracción del aceite, toda vez que antes se le había quitado el hueso. Así se obtenía un alimento natural y se evitaba el aceite de orujo haciendo que haya menos aceite en el mercado que hace caer el precio. Pero como aquí lo de innovar e investigar está mal visto pues seguro que lo han abandonado para enviar fondos para el impacto de género en la reconquista o algún asesor de compra de zapatos para alguna ministra.



Perdona que dejara mi mensaje descolgado y no responderte. Una de las parejas de espanyoles que he conocido aqui en Australia curiosamente vinieron prque ella investigaba temas de estress hidrico etc en olivares, financiada por la union europea. Si se investiga, pero a trancas y barrancas, y en espanya por lo que recuerdo las sinergias entre institutos de investigacion y empresas son complicadas. Se hace mas por ejemplo en temas de acuicultura integrada, pero en integrar agricultura con ganaderia extensiva si que no parece llamar demasiado la atencion

Ese jamon de aceitunas, en las fotos que he visto, tiene un aspecto espectacular, logico, estan en su web, pero espectacular, se ve que no sabes como babeo. No me importaria nada probarlo...


----------



## zulu (5 Oct 2020)

Ya te respondo yo. Sí que tiene tienda aquí, el aceite es muuuy bueno, tipo picual. De precio no es barato, pero para lo que es en absoluto es caro. No tiene nada que ver con el aceite de oferta de marruecos del mercadona ni en precio, que obviamente es bastante más caro, ni en calidad, que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver.

Respecto a lo de Amazon, para qué quieres añadir un intermediario? El aceite lo vas a tener en casa, según mi experiencia en 24/48 horas exactamente igual y con una atención que no te van a dar en Amazon ni de lejos


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Oct 2020)

Claro que vendo y claro que envío. Por cierto ahora mismo está en promoción y los envíos son gratuitos a partir de 100 euros. Ahora miro y reviso que creo que puse un vídeo para explicar lo de los envíos y promociones

No trabajo con Amazon, yo respeto mucho a todo el mundo y todas las formas de pensar, pero cuando hacemos gigantes de este tipo al final se convierten en tiranos que abusan de su posición dominante. Vamos hacia un mundo donde todos los refrescos los haga cocacola, toda la ropa zara y todos los coches vw y todos los bancos sean el mismo y eso, a mi modo de ver, no es reducir costes, es la ruina para todos.

Y el hilo pues es largo si, si puedes a ratos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Oct 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Te respondo encantado, tienes dos opciones como bien apuntas, aprovechar el descuento que tenemos ahora o bien esperar a la nueva cosecha, depende sobre todo del aceite que te quede. Si todo va normal (como debe) lo lógico es que la aceituna esté en su punto óptimo a partir de la segunda quincena de octubre para el Primeros días, un poco después para Olivar de Plata. El año pasado por ejemplo ambos estaban hechos sobre la primera semana de noviembre, pero ha habido años que no han estado hasta finales de mes. Depende sobre todo de la temperatura y de si llueve algo o no estos días de septiembre y octubre. Lo ideal es que la maduración siga un curso tranquilo digamos, para ello necesita que no sean demasiado altas las temperaturas (que no se alargue el verano) y a ser posible que llueva también. Como te decía el año pasado fue una maduración muy rápida, lo normal sería que esté para mediados de noviembre, siempre necesitamos algo más para filtrar, envasar, y afinarlo todo.
> 
> El de este año es muy bueno, estuvimos envasando ayer mismo y todavía está verde, la inertización de los depósitos y la bodega climatizada hacen mucho, lo que tú veas. Y ya aprovecho para dejaros un vídeo que ha hecho mi hermano para facilitar la aplicación de los descuentos que mucha gente nos pregunta.



Este es el vídeo que te decía donde explicamos como aprovechar las promociones y descuentos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Oct 2020)

zulu dijo:


> Ya te respondo yo. Sí que tiene tienda aquí, el aceite es muuuy bueno, tipo picual. De precio no es barato, pero para lo que es en absoluto es caro. No tiene nada que ver con el aceite de oferta de marruecos del mercadona ni en precio, que obviamente es bastante más caro, ni en calidad, que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver.
> 
> Respecto a lo de Amazon, para qué quieres añadir un intermediario? El aceite lo vas a tener en casa, según mi experiencia en 24/48 horas exactamente igual y con una atención que no te van a dar en Amazon ni de lejos



Muchas gracias, de verdad. Acabo de llegar a casa, son las ocho de la tarde desde esta mañana a las seis y algo, un día de mierda, esta mañana un tractor pinchado, en una parcela los topos se están cebando con las olivas (aquí el árbol es femenino, y el fruto la aceituna) pequeñas, el riego un destrozo, la tierra al secarse tanto se está resquebrajando y rompe las tomas de agua, en fin. Comentarios de estos te alegran el día, hacen que tenga sentido. Gracias.


----------



## zulu (5 Oct 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Muchas gracias, de verdad. Acabo de llegar a casa, son las ocho de la tarde desde esta mañana a las seis y algo, un día de mierda, esta mañana un tractor pinchado, en una parcela los topos se están cebando con las olivas (aquí el árbol es femenino, y el fruto la aceituna) pequeñas, el riego un destrozo, la tierra al secarse tanto se está resquebrajando y rompe las tomas de agua, en fin. Comentarios de estos te alegran el día, hacen que tenga sentido. Gracias.



No hay por qué darlas. Es mi opinión y ahí la digo, y si fuera otra también la pondría.
Por cierto, el último envío no sé al final por qué empresa lo enviaste, pero llegar, llegó con MRW


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Oct 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> Perdona que dejara mi mensaje descolgado y no responderte. Una de las parejas de espanyoles que he conocido aqui en Australia curiosamente vinieron prque ella investigaba temas de estress hidrico etc en olivares, financiada por la union europea. Si se investiga, pero a trancas y barrancas, y en espanya por lo que recuerdo las sinergias entre institutos de investigacion y empresas son complicadas. Se hace mas por ejemplo en temas de acuicultura integrada, pero en integrar agricultura con ganaderia extensiva si que no parece llamar demasiado la atencion
> 
> Ese jamon de aceitunas, en las fotos que he visto, tiene un aspecto espectacular, logico, estan en su web, pero espectacular, se ve que no sabes como babeo. No me importaria nada probarlo...




Cuanto vale un viaje a Australia? Porque iba a hacerme el valiente y decirte que te llevaba mi aove y el jamón, y ya de camino veo los olivares de allí (igual me salía mejor trabajar allí) pero después me lo he pensado mejor.


----------



## zulu (8 Oct 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Cuanto vale un viaje a Australia? Porque iba a hacerme el valiente y decirte que te llevaba mi aove y el jamón, y ya de camino veo los olivares de allí (igual me salía mejor trabajar allí) pero después me lo he pensado mejor.



Creo que unos 3000€ y además el aceite no sé si te lo puedes llevar, pero el jamón ni de coña te dejan pasarlo


----------



## pasner (8 Oct 2020)

Diego, cuando tengais la nueva cosecha a la venta en la tienda, acuerdate de pasar por aqui y avisar.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## singermorning (9 Oct 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Cuanto vale un viaje a Australia? Porque iba a hacerme el valiente y decirte que te llevaba mi aove y el jamón, y ya de camino veo los olivares de allí (igual me salía mejor trabajar allí) pero después me lo he pensado mejor.




Ahora es imposible que entraras (las fronteras estan cerradas, incluso los ciudadanos australianos tienen prohibido salir del pais), pero en un furuturo, el tema de visitar los olivares no es tonteria.... aqui hay olivares super intensivos, muy biren disenyados para la productividad; pero a la vez, hay super "organicos" de produccion baja, ecologogica, vamos, en pequenyas parceloas, y ya con olivos hasta centenarios... algunas empresas las he checkeado y lo hacen muy parecido a vosotros en olivar de plata. Algo bueno tenian que hacer los italianos y griegos en sus diasporas.

Saludos


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Oct 2020)

pasner dijo:


> Diego, cuando tengais la nueva cosecha a la venta en la tienda, acuerdate de pasar por aqui y avisar.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Por supuesto, pero todavía queda un poco.


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Oct 2020)

Ya está contestado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Oct 2020)

Sabéis que hemos hablado muchas veces de que el aceite va perdiendo en el momento que lo cogemos del árbol, a cada paso perdemos, intentamos minimizar esas pérdidas, pero se producen. Cuando molemos la aceituna para liberar el aceite perdemos aromas, cuando la batimos igual, y así sucesivamente.

Bien, pues también hemos hablado mucho de la temperatura, la famosa 'en frío' de todas las etiquetas. Pues con la temperatura justo pasa lo contrario, ganamos a cada paso, cuando se recoge del árbol empieza la subida de la temperatura, cuando pasa por el molino la fricción la aumenta, luego el batido, el decanter. Y luego con poner en la etiqueta obtenido en frío o frases similares todo se soluciona. Yo os quiero mostrar hoy el vídeo de ayer, que elaboramos nuestro Primeros días de cosecha 2020, tomándole la temperatura a la salida de la centrífuga, para que quede claro la temperatura a la que trabajamos, a las claras.


----------



## socrates99 (19 Oct 2020)

¿Cuando sacáis a la venta los primeros días de 2020?
Gracias,espero con muchas ganas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Oct 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> ¿Cuando sacáis a la venta los primeros días de 2020?
> Gracias,espero con muchas ganas.



Ya está en la envasadora, ahora tiene que decantar un par de días, lo filtramos y listo. Espero que a finales de semana esté en la web, si ayudara la climatología lloviendo un poco, mejor que mejor, porque parece que estemos en verano.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Oct 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> ¿Cuando sacáis a la venta los primeros días de 2020?
> Gracias,espero con muchas ganas.




Ya está en la tienda @socrates99 

Espero que lo disfrutes y que nos lo cuentes por aquí.


----------



## masia (25 Oct 2020)

Para el mes que viene, ya tengo previsto la reposición de mi Bag i Box, que cada dia "pesa menos",


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Oct 2020)

masia dijo:


> Para el mes que viene, ya tengo previsto la reposición de mi Bag i Box, que cada dia "pesa menos",



Eso es buena señal, es que te lo estás comiendo. Para el mes que viene ya podrás elegir si quieres seguir con la cosecha pasada o probar la nueva.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Oct 2020)

Os quiero presentar una nueva propuesta nuestra, es aove fresco, recién elaborado y sin filtrar. Bien, lo primero es que os tengo que agradecer que nos pidierais aove sin filtrar, a partir de vuestras sugerencias empezamos a vender Olivar de Plata sin filtrar, lo que pasa es que para elaborar Olivar de Plata necesitamos muchos días para recoger la aceituna, una vez elaborado todo el lote dejábamos una pequeña parte sin filtrar y lo poníamos a la venta, este año le hemso dado una vuelta al concepto y primero hemos hecho el sin filtrar fresco.

El nombre es sencillo y el concepto también, Fresco sin filtrar de Olivar de Plata, es una partida específica de aceituna de gran calidad y calibre, recogida y molturada ayer y puesta hoy en envases y a la venta en la web, para que sea fresco recién hecho, limitada a unos 800 litros para que se acabe pronto, para consumirlo como queráis. Es una pena que no tenga buenas imágenes porque es muy puñetero para obtener el color, os dejo un vídeo.



Fresco sin filtrar


----------



## Poseidón (26 Oct 2020)

@Diego Almazán vais a hacer alguna oferta como el año pasado por el viernes negro?


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Oct 2020)

Poseidón dijo:


> @Diego Almazán vais a hacer alguna oferta como el año pasado por el viernes negro?



Pues no sé, lo miraré con mis hermanos. Seguro que del nuevo no pero igual con lo poco que queda del año pasado hacemos alguna oferta, aunque la verdad es que ya está rebajado para darle salida. Normalmente vendemos todo en un año, solemos calcularlo bien, pero hay veces que falta y otras veces, como este año, que hay enlace de campaña y lo solemos rebajar para no tener tanto formato en la misma tienda.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Oct 2020)




----------



## papeche (30 Oct 2020)

Hola Diego,
Veo en la tienda que este año no aparece el bag-in-box de 5 litros. ¿No lo vais a comercializar esta campaña?
Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Oct 2020)

papeche dijo:


> Hola Diego,
> Veo en la tienda que este año no aparece el bag-in-box de 5 litros. ¿No lo vais a comercializar esta campaña?
> Gracias.



Claro que si. Lo que ocurre es que Olivar de Plata todavía no está elaborado, estamos en recolección, si no pasa nada, mañana terminamos la misma, el fin de semana lo filtramos y para la próxima semana estará en la web, si Dios quiere.


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Nov 2020)

@pasner ya está en la tienda Olivar de Plata 2020, y a @papeche y @masia lo mismo os digo. Gracias a todos por la paciencia. También comentaros a los que estabais esperando a Olivar de Plata para completar el pedido que ya queda poquito sin filtrar, y poquito también y en oferta de la cosecha pasada.




papeche dijo:


> Hola Diego,
> Veo en la tienda que este año no aparece el bag-in-box de 5 litros. ¿No lo vais a comercializar esta campaña?
> Gracias.





masia dijo:


> Para el mes que viene, ya tengo previsto la reposición de mi Bag i Box, que cada dia "pesa menos",


----------



## pasner (8 Nov 2020)

Gracias Diego, voy preparando el pedido de este año.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## papeche (8 Nov 2020)

Muchas gracias!
Voy preparando el pedido yo también.


----------



## papeche (9 Nov 2020)

Pero aún no está el bag in box de 5 litros disponible no? No lo veo en la tienda.


----------



## pasner (9 Nov 2020)

Si que esta el de 2020

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinjesus (9 Nov 2020)

El fresco sin filtrar está espectacular. Aún no hemos probado el primeros días filtrado porque le estamos “dando fuerte” al sin filtrar. Gracias Diego.


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Nov 2020)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> El fresco sin filtrar está espectacular. Aún no hemos probado el primeros días filtrado porque le estamos “dando fuerte” al sin filtrar. Gracias Diego.



Me alegro que te haya gustado. Si lo calificas de espectacular verás el Primeros días entonces. Y es mejor que consumáis antes el sin filtrar, si.


----------



## kikelon (11 Nov 2020)

Diego, acabo de hacer el pedido y me he dado cuenta que la dirección estaba bien pero el teléfono mal, asi que lo he corregido pero en el pedido vendrá mal. Lo digo por si a ver si lo tiene que usar el trasportista... ¿se actualizan los datos del pedido automáticamente?


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Nov 2020)

kikelon dijo:


> Diego, acabo de hacer el pedido y me he dado cuenta que la dirección estaba bien pero el teléfono mal, asi que lo he corregido pero en el pedido vendrá mal. Lo digo por si a ver si lo tiene que usar el trasportista... ¿se actualizan los datos del pedido automáticamente?



Pues no lo sé la verdad. Si quieres me lo dices por privado y lo miro, aunque igual ya ha salido hoy


----------



## papeche (12 Nov 2020)

Bueno ya hice ayer por la noche el pedido. He pedido un poco de todo, ya diré por aquí cómo ha ido la cata.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Nov 2020)

papeche dijo:


> Bueno ya hice ayer por la noche el pedido. He pedido un poco de todo, ya diré por aquí cómo ha ido la cata.



Luego nos cuentas. Muchas gracias por la confianza.


----------



## kikelon (13 Nov 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues no lo sé la verdad. Si quieres me lo dices por privado y lo miro, aunque igual ya ha salido hoy



Pedido en casa, sin problemas. Ahora a disfrutarlo.
Por cierto, lo de envío gratis a partir de 100€ está muy bien, y además tenía unos eurillos de descuento del pedido del año pasado, así que jugada redonda.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Nov 2020)

Tienda - Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen Olivar de Plata


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Nov 2020)

Y los franceses dicen que el mejor vino es el suyo, y los americanos otra cosa, y así todo el mundo. Bueno, menos los españoles, que teníamos Barreiros y nos lo cargamos, el coche de Pegaso que era una maravilla y nos lo cargamos, y la herramienta vasca y los vinos buenos, y ahora hemos llevado madres reproductoras a EEUU a ver si nos cargamos también el jamón ibérico. Como dijo Bartrina: _Oyendo hablar un hombre, fácil essaber dónde vio la luz del solSi alaba Inglaterra, será inglésSi reniega de Prusia, es un francésy si habla mal de España... es español.

_La realidad es que hay muchos aceites muy buenos en muchos sitios distintos, muchos de ellos españoles, aunque les pese a algunos compatriotas, pero en conjunto no son ni mejores ni peores que los de otros sitios, hay que comparar caso por caso.


----------



## skeptik (13 Nov 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> La realidad es que hay muchos aceites muy buenos en muchos sitios distintos, muchos de ellos españoles, aunque les pese a algunos compatriotas, pero en conjunto no son ni mejores ni peores que los de otros sitios, hay que comparar caso por caso.



Le pese a quien le pese...

Por lo que pueda valer, el mejor AOVE que probé en mi vida, era albanés.


----------



## singermorning (14 Nov 2020)

Como si no hubiera aceite muy malo en grecia...


----------



## kikelon (14 Nov 2020)

Cada cual compre lo que le plazca, pero yo lo tengo claro, pequeño productor y aceite estupendo, precio acorde y sobre todo que ha sabido adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos y escuchar (lo sigue haciendo) a sus consumidores y eso para mi es muy valioso en los tiempos globalizados que corren cuando nos llegan casi todos los productos diseñados según las necesidades del mercado americano o asiático. Además, para mi que sea un compatriota es un plus, genera empleo y PIB.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Nov 2020)

Aceite en Pompeya

Han demostrado que se consumía aceite en la antigua Roma, bueno, hay cientos de ruinas en la Bética que eran almazaras y se sabe que se exportaba aceite allí, o sea que nada nuevo. Pero es curioso.


----------



## papeche (19 Nov 2020)

Pedido recibido y probado. Todo estupendo, el fresco sin filtrar en unas tostaditas con una pizca de ajo fresco está buenísimo. Olivar de plata excelente, y mejor aún el de primeros días, sólo con olerlo ya te da una idea.
Por poner alguna pega:
- Me dejaron el pedido en el citibox de la urbanización, yo pensaba que me lo subirían a casa, pero bueno, tampoco es tan importante. 
- No me ha gustado mucho el plasticorro del envase del fresco sin filtrar.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## celebro (21 Nov 2020)

Yo conozco un catador de aceite del consejo de catadores de Cataluña o algo asi y me recomendo el virgen extra del caprabo eroski que vale 3.50 el litro en plastico y algo mas en vidrio ,y la verdad esta bueno.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Nov 2020)

papeche dijo:


> Pedido recibido y probado. Todo estupendo, el fresco sin filtrar en unas tostaditas con una pizca de ajo fresco está buenísimo. Olivar de plata excelente, y mejor aún el de primeros días, sólo con olerlo ya te da una idea.
> Por poner alguna pega:
> - Me dejaron el pedido en el citibox de la urbanización, yo pensaba que me lo subirían a casa, pero bueno, tampoco es tan importante.
> - No me ha gustado mucho el plasticorro del envase del fresco sin filtrar.
> Un saludo y gracias.



Me alegro de que te hayan gustado ambos. Y bueno, pues todo se puede mejorar, a mi particularmente tampoco me gusta que el aove que hacemos, que es muy bueno como tú mismo dices, vaya en envases de pet, pero un envase mejor siempre es más caro, y también habría pegas entonces. Demasiado esfuerzo hacemos que el bib es mucho más caro que el pet y lo ponemos al mismo precio para ver si somos capaces de convenceros de que dejéis de lado el pet.


----------



## Asturiano46 (21 Nov 2020)

Yo suelo comprar aceite de oliva en *reinos de taifas*


----------



## -= Kracken =- (24 Nov 2020)

Hola @Diego Almazán .

¿Tenéis prevista alguna oferta para el Black Friday?. Tengo que hacer la compra anual de aceite y me gustaría saberlo.

El año pasado sí que pusisteis oferta...

Saludos.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (24 Nov 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Me alegro de que te hayan gustado ambos. Y bueno, pues todo se puede mejorar, a mi particularmente tampoco me gusta que el aove que hacemos, que es muy bueno como tú mismo dices, vaya en envases de pet, pero un envase mejor siempre es más caro, y también habría pegas entonces. Demasiado esfuerzo hacemos que el bib es mucho más caro que el pet y lo ponemos al mismo precio para ver si somos capaces de convenceros de que dejéis de lado el pet.



El bag in box es un envase estupendo. Se conserva el aceite de maravilla durante largos períodos de tiempo (protegido de la luz y de olores) y es muy práctico para recargar pequeñas aceiteras sin derramar ni una gota.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Nov 2020)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Hola @Diego Almazán .
> 
> ¿Tenéis prevista alguna oferta para el Black Friday?. Tengo que hacer la compra anual de aceite y me gustaría saberlo.
> 
> ...



Debe de haberte llegado el correo ya. Solemos poner algo, pero ya sabéis que nosotros no podemos hacer ofertas de este tipo porque no trabajamos los márgenes que tienen otros productos. Además que la época tampoco acompaña.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Nov 2020)

Etiquetado con semáforo para el aove

Yo quería saber vuestra opinión sobre esto. Hay polémica entre los que hacemos aceite, sobre todo los pequeños que hacemos virgen extra de calidad, porque no queremos poner un semáforo rojo a un producto que consideramos bueno, saludable, genial. Y quería saber vuestra opinión. ¿Consideráis que el aceite de oliva virgen extra debe llevar el etiquetado como alimento poco saludable por su alto contenido calórico?¿O bien pensáis que es un producto saludable y que tiene muchas más virtudes, aparte de calorías?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## WhiteRose (26 Nov 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Etiquetado con semáforo para el aove
> 
> Yo quería saber vuestra opinión sobre esto. Hay polémica entre los que hacemos aceite, sobre todo los pequeños que hacemos virgen extra de calidad, porque no queremos poner un semáforo rojo a un producto que consideramos bueno, saludable, genial. Y quería saber vuestra opinión. ¿Consideráis que el aceite de oliva virgen extra debe llevar el etiquetado como alimento poco saludable por su alto contenido calórico?¿O bien pensáis que es un producto saludable y que tiene muchas más virtudes, aparte de calorías?
> 
> Gracias a todos.



Yo opino que desde los 70 e sabe que las calorías de grasa no son comparables a las calorías de hidratos. Y son incapaces de separar algo tan simple, es un indicador parcial, sesgado.


----------



## kikelon (26 Nov 2020)

Joer Diego, ya podías haber avisado de la oferta del Black Friday y me hubiera esperado a hacer el pedido. Con las ganas que tengo de probar el primeros dias, na menos que dos litros me hubiera llevado.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (26 Nov 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Debe de haberte llegado el correo ya. Solemos poner algo, pero ya sabéis que nosotros no podemos hacer ofertas de este tipo porque no trabajamos los márgenes que tienen otros productos. Además que la época tampoco acompaña.



Ya me ha llegado.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## skifi (26 Nov 2020)

kikelon dijo:


> Joer Diego, ya podías haber avisado de la oferta del Black Friday y me hubiera esperado a hacer el pedido. Con las ganas que tengo de probar el primeros dias, na menos que dos litros me hubiera llevado.



Eso me lo he perdido  No veo oferta por la pagina, ni en el correo donde he pedido antes...


----------



## Besucher (27 Nov 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Etiquetado con semáforo para el aove
> 
> Yo quería saber vuestra opinión sobre esto. Hay polémica entre los que hacemos aceite, sobre todo los pequeños que hacemos virgen extra de calidad, porque no queremos poner un semáforo rojo a un producto que consideramos bueno, saludable, genial. Y quería saber vuestra opinión. ¿Consideráis que el aceite de oliva virgen extra debe llevar el etiquetado como alimento poco saludable por su alto contenido calórico?¿O bien pensáis que es un producto saludable y que tiene muchas más virtudes, aparte de calorías?
> 
> Gracias a todos.



Lo que nosotros pensemos de poco vale. Son las autoridades sanitarias las que tienen la sartén por el mango, amén de otros intereses económicos que no nos cuentan.

Por mi parte continuaré consumiendo AOVE siempre que económicamente pueda hacerlo. Ya dejaré de comprar otros productos bastante más prescindibles. Además, el gusto con el que me como unas tostadas con aceite bueno, cómo sabe una ensalada aliñada con ese aceite, o el sabor de un guiso de garbanzos al que se le ha echado un buen chorreón de buen aceite, sólo por eso merece la pena. Y encima coopero con la economía de parte de la sociedad que está dejada de la mano por el resto y que, para mí, tiene mucha importancia social.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Nov 2020)

kikelon dijo:


> Joer Diego, ya podías haber avisado de la oferta del Black Friday y me hubiera esperado a hacer el pedido. Con las ganas que tengo de probar el primeros dias, na menos que dos litros me hubiera llevado.



Me consta que has hablado con mis hermanos ya. Lo del Black Friday es una pantomima, eso para empezar, la mayoría de los artículos están igual o más caros que antes del dichoso día. Yo no puedo hacer eso, no va con nosotros. Si te digo que está rebajado es porque es verdad. Y hemos hecho ese pequeño detalle porque por la moda hay que pasar por el aro, pero ha sido una partida pequeña que nos quedaba del año pasado, creo que 24 o 25 bib de la cosecha pasada, o sea, que hay para poco, por tanto no podíamos ponerlo mucho antes de que empezara el día.

Si quieres probar el Primeros días tenemos packs, y vendemos botellas sueltas con su estuche, de todas formas la próxima vez me avisas. Siento de verdad que te lo hayas perdido.


----------



## Diego Almazán (27 Nov 2020)

skifi dijo:


> Eso me lo he perdido  No veo oferta por la pagina, ni en el correo donde he pedido antes...



No hay oferta en ningún sitio, lo hemos enviado a los correos de los clientes. Si has pedido antes debes tenerlo, mira en spam, igual está ahí.


----------



## skifi (27 Nov 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No hay oferta en ningún sitio, lo hemos enviado a los correos de los clientes. Si has pedido antes debes tenerlo, mira en spam, igual está ahí.



No estaba, lo busqué, pero entiendo que igual con solo dos pedidos en dos años no esté en el listado  Tampoco te preocupes, que el producto es genial y este año compraré igualmente


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Nov 2020)

skifi dijo:


> No estaba, lo busqué, pero entiendo que igual con solo dos pedidos en dos años no esté en el listado  Tampoco te preocupes, que el producto es genial y este año compraré igualmente



No, si que me preocupa porque debe llegarte como a todos, podrías decirme por privado qué cliente eres? Y así puedo mirar tu correo y ver qué ocurre.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Nov 2020)

skifi dijo:


> No estaba, lo busqué, pero entiendo que igual con solo dos pedidos en dos años no esté en el listado  Tampoco te preocupes, que el producto es genial y este año compraré igualmente



Bueno pues resulta que tu correo está en la lista Robinson, así que no te va llegar publicidad, ni nuestra ni de nadie, pues ese servicio es precisamente para eso.


----------



## skifi (29 Nov 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno pues resulta que tu correo está en la lista Robinson, así que no te va llegar publicidad, ni nuestra ni de nadie, pues ese servicio es precisamente para eso.



Eso lo aclara entonces :] Pensaba que la Lista Robinson evitaba publicidad no deseada, no las que autorizas cuando te das de alta en un servicio o página como la tuya. Algo mas que aprendo, y duda resuelta. Siento las molestias ocasionadas, y el tiempo que hayas perdido en las averiguaciones.


----------



## El_Pelayo (13 Dic 2020)

Igual voy a decir una brutalidad... Que tal es este aceite para cocinar y para frituras?

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Dic 2020)

El_Pelayo dijo:


> Igual voy a decir una brutalidad... Que tal es este aceite para cocinar y para frituras?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



No, para nada.

Hay una creencia extendida de que los vírgenes extra de calidad sólo sirven para crudo, ensaladas, tostadas, carpacios, cosas así. Es muy sencillo de entender, los grandes de esto lo que más venden es aceite de oliva (a secas, espero que con el hilo ya sepas la diferencia) e incluso muchos de ellos también venden de semillas. Entonces cómo van a decir que freir o cocinar con virgen extra es mejor?

Un virgen extra de calidad es mejor para todo, crudo o cocinado, simplemente porque es mejor, tiene más componentes minoritarios, más saludable, tiene más sabor, tiene mejor olor. A mi me gusta siempre el ejemplo de un huevo frito, fríe un huevo con un aceite insulso y no sabe a nada, sin sal es incomible, y el aceite que lo acompaña es una grasa sin más. Prueba con un aove de alta gama, y aquello tan simple se convierte en un manjar. Otra cosa bien distinta, que a mi me ha pasado con clientes con determinados platos, es que no estés acostumbrado a un sabor tan intenso (caso del huevo), en las ensaladas por ejemplo ahorras con un aove de calidad porque aporta mucho más sabor con menor cantidad. O bien que consideres que el exceso de sabor del aove eclipsa a otros sabores del plato.

El ejemplo lo he repetido muchas veces en el hilo, con un aceite de oliva (85% refinado) solo el 15% restante aporta sabor, eso si tienes suerte de que el 15% virgen que le han puesto sea algo decente. Si cocinas con eso es como si te bebes un zumo de naranja 85% agua 15% zumo, si después te dan un zumo 100% pues te resulta intenso, aromático, sabroso, potente. Pero no es que el zumo sea demasiado 'fuerte', es que antes te han estado engañando.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Dic 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Este artículo es interesante, me voy a permitir transcribirlo, y aquí os dejo la fuente, FUENTE
> 
> «Una fritura con* aceite de oliva *puede mantener sus propiedades hasta en cinco cocinados, pero en el caso de un aceite elaborado con semillas (girasol, soja, lino, colza, uva, algodón...) a partir de la tercera fritura ya no se sabe ante qué producto estamos (se convierte en un hidrocarburo indefinido)», detalla el Dr. Fernando López Segura, especialista en nutrición del Hospital Reina Sofía (Córdoba), que ha investigado durante años en torno al aceite de oliva. Sin embargo el experto aclara que para que mantenga sus propiedades es importante que no llegue a calentarse por encima de su punto de ebullición (180ºC), es decir, «que no eche humo», pues eso desaconsejaría que fuese reutilizado.
> 
> ...



Me autocito @El_Pelayo para que veas cosas, no tienes más que buscar en el hilo y verás muchas más


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Dic 2020)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Estás más que disculpado, me alegro de que les haya gustado. Y me gustaría preguntarte concretamente qué le ves mejor al bag respecto al pet. Un saludo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta es de 2016


----------



## Deibis (13 Dic 2020)

Acabo de ver que al fin habéis implementado el envío al extranjero y a precios razonables. Así que después de tantos años he podido hacer un pedido


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Dic 2020)

Deibis dijo:


> Acabo de ver que al fin habéis implementado el envío al extranjero y a precios razonables. Así que después de tantos años he podido hacer un pedido



No ha sido sencillo para el volumen que vendemos fuera, pero bueno, espero que poco a poco crezca, aunque como sabéis nuestro crecimiento es boca a boca por vuestras opiniones, en el foro, y poco más. Pero es verdad que cuando había un pedido que atender fuera era un coñazo, ahora la web te deja elegir transportista fuera y bueno. También es verdad que hay fallos, hace poco un pedido a estonia creo que era lo cobraba como a Cuenca, 7 euros y pico, tuvimos que hablar con el hombre y devolverle el dinero porque en realidad costaba más que el aceite.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Dic 2020)

Bueno, no es que aporte mucho, pero es un artículo referido al aceite, y como dijo alguien famoso, lo importante es que hablen de tí, bueno o malo, da igual, pero que hablen.

Aceite de oliva, lo mejor de la dieta mediterránea.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Ene 2021)

Engorda el aove?

Es muy conciso el artículo, es una pregunta. Está claro que un alimento con un alto poder energético tiene esa fama, pero como explica no es del todo así. Hay más matices.


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Ene 2021)

En su día en el blog publiqué un artículo muy extenso referido a la congelación del aceite, este, Cómo se congela el aove?

Como os digo es muy extenso, por si alguno queréis profundizar. El caso es que con la que está cayendo sé de buena tinta que hay quienes se preguntan qué le ha pasado a su pedido de aceite, o el que tienen en casa en un lugar frío. Pues sencillamente se ha congelado. Es normal que haya quien no cae en esto tan sencillo, por dos motivos, porque el aceite se congela a temperaturas sobre 0ºC y porque se congela de forma extraña, componiendo formas irregulares. Si no habéis querido leer todo el artículo (lo recomiendo) os explico por encima. El aceite tiene multitud de componentes, los más presentes son los ácidos grasos, que a su vez tienen temperaturas de congelación distintas. Por eso, como cada uno de ellos se congela a distinta temperatura, aparecen bolitas o estalactitas según la temperatura que haya y según la composición de cada aceite.

Aunque os parezca increíble, dos aceites de oliva vírgenes extra pueden ser completamente distintos variando su composición y por tanto su forma de congelarse. Los ácidos grasos (hay nueve o diez distintos aunque muchos en proporciones insignificantes) marcan su composición, el oleico es el mayoritario pero puede ir desde 55 a 80% según la variedad de aceituna, hay linoléico, linolénico, esteárico, margárico, etc.. y cada uno con su punto de congelación diferente.

Por tanto, se congela distinto al agua, y distinto entre distintas variedades, por eso resulta extraño.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Ene 2021)

Sube el consumo de aove

Ha subido el consumo de aceite de oliva por el puto coronavirus. De verdad que aunque sea una buena noticia para el sector y yo mismo, preferiría mil veces volver al consumo y vida anteriores. Como curiosidad dice el artículo que: 

El consumo de aceite e*s uno de los productos que más aumentado solo superado por la compra de huevos* que ha aumentado un 15,7 %, y el *vino* y derivados del vino que ha subido un 21,3 % y las *bebidas espirituosas *que ha subido un 31,3 %.


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Ene 2021)

Wikipedia aceite de oliva


*Fracción saponificable*: comprende el 98-99 % en el total de su peso. Está formada por los triglicéridos, ácidos grasos libres y fosfolípidos. Está formada por un 75,5 % de ácido oleico (C18:1), un 11,5 % de ácido palmítico (C16:0) y por un 7,5 % de ácido linoleico (C18:2), además de otros ácidos grasos en concentración de trazas, como cafeico, margárico, esteárico, etc.
Os he puesto este fragmento de wikipedia, sacado del enlace de arriba para que veáis la composición lipídica del aceite de oliva, aunque en realidad esta varía mucho en función de la variedad de olivo del que proceda la aceituna utilizada para elaborar el aceite. Fijaos si varía que se da una paradoja grande al respecto, según el COI que no es el olímpico sino el comité oleícola internacional, el aceite de oliva tiene que tener al menos un 55% de ácido graso oleico, en determinadas variedades como puede ser la arbequina que es una de las variedades que menos contenido en ácido oleico tiene se ha dado la circunstancia de que plantada en otras latitudes (el lugar de plantación también influye en la composición del aceite) se han llegado a obtener aceites por debajo de ese 55% o sea, que aunque provenga de aceitunas según el COI eso no es aceite de oliva.

Bueno, pues para la variedad picual pasa al contrario, ese 75% del que habla wikipedia es superior, puede superar el 80%. Y todo esto viene a que según un estudio el acido graso monoinsaturado oleico puede ayudar a combatir la esclerosis múltiple.

Fuente


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Ene 2021)

Hoy quería comentaros una cosa curiosa, que es del mundo del aceite aunque no interviene en sí en el aceite de oliva o su calidad o sus características saludables, que es lo supongo que os preocupa más, voy a poneros en perspectiva.

Como ya sabéis la aceituna a rasgos generales es un 50% de agua, un 20% de aceite y el 30% restante extracto seco (hueso, piel, semilla, etc), eso como os digo a rasgos generales, cuanto más temprano recolectamos menos aceite hay y más agua, cuanto más madura la aceituna más aceite y menos agua (este año por ejemplo nuestro Primeros días se ha hecho con un 9,5% de rendimiento de aceite). Bien, al molturar, que ya sabéis que es el proceso de obtención del aceite a partir de la aceituna lo que se hace es separar los componentes.

Hace unos años, con los sistemas de 3 fases, se obtenía aceite, orujo (extracto seco con algo de humedad y aceite) y alpechín (agua de vegetación de la aceituna), pero algún iluminado pensó que el alpechín era un problema muy grave (es verdad que tiene unas DBO y DQO muy altas pero vamos, que se solucionaba con las balsas de evaporación) y se crearon los sistemas de dos fases, que obtienen aceite y alpeorujo (orujo y alpechín juntos) y le echaron el marrón a las orujeras que son las plantas donde se trata el orujo secándolo para combustible y obteniendo una parte del aceite que quedaba en el, el aceite de orujo. 

El aceite de orujo para los que os lo preguntéis se obtiene en la orujera sacando con disolventes orgánicos el aceite de oliva que contiene el orujo y que no se logra extraer en la almazara por procesos mecánicos. Por tanto ya hay que hacerlo como os decía con disolventes, mediante química. Luego hay que llevarlo a refinar, y para venderlo al consumidor no se puede vender como tal, hay que añadirle un pequeño porcentaje de aceite de oliva virgen, para elaborar aceite de orujo de oliva, que es muy recomendado para freír por ejemplo, mucho mejor que los de semillas dicen.

Bien, como veis, de un subproducto se acaba obteniendo un producto que compite directamente en el mismo mercado, todo por la 'lucidez' de algunos políticos y porque no se sabe que hacer con el orujo, y porque nadie en su sano juicio invertiría en nuestro país viendo lo que hay. Pero, hay soluciones?, pues alguna hay, eso quería enseñaros,

Tratamiento de alpeorujo con insectos

Básicamente, se trata de alimentar insectos, larvas de mosca soldado, para que crezcan, engorden y caguen en cantidad, produciendo materia orgánica, abono de los excrementos y proteína de las larvas, dicen que para alimentación humana, yo prefiero la proteína de un buen chuletón, pero supongo que tendrá demanda. Como veis hay soluciones, en este caso imaginativa y natural, pero claro...


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Ene 2021)

@Diego Almazán he notado que este año habéis quitado los BiB de 5L de Primeros Días.

¿No se vendía? Me parece una pena.


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> @Diego Almazán he notado que este año habéis quitado los BiB de 5L de Primeros Días.
> 
> ¿No se vendía? Me parece una pena.



Hemos sustituido ese por un bib diseñado específicamente para el Primeros días, con una imagen más acorde y con una cantidad menor, es cierto que al ser un aove de muy alta calidad pues 5 litros eran excesivos y, aunque en términos generales ofrecía un ahorro en comparación a las botellas, resultaba caro. Ahora al ser de 1,5 litros, sigue ofreciendo un ahorro respecto a las botellas y es un formato digamos más útil, para crudo (tostadas o ensaladas) resulta mucho cinco litros, litro y medio se consume más fácilmente para una familia. Y el formato es mucho más bonito para regalo que es una de sus salidas habituales


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Feb 2021)

Bueno, por lo menos nos dan una buena noticia hoy en El Mundo

_El Ministerio de Consumo *sacará al aceite de oliva del semáforo nutricional europeo que va a implementar en España este año*. Este sistema, llamado Nutriscore y que ya está en países como Francia, clasifica productos y los etiqueta por colores, en función de sus propiedades nutricionales. Lo hace a través de un algoritmo, pero *el sector había criticado que este sistema no posiciona bien al aceite de oliva* y lo equipara al de otras grasas menos beneficiosas, como el aceite de colza._

Si queréis leer la noticia entera, *AQUÍ* pero vamos, que básicamente es que parece que van a tener una consideracion con el aceite de oliva y no nos van a calificar como malo con el famoso semaforito un producto que es saludable.


----------



## Diego Almazán (18 Feb 2021)

*FUENTE*

De entre los patrones alimenticios saludables, la Dieta Mediterránea es la que posee un mayor aval científico por su carácter saludable. Numerosos estudios confirman sus bondades, que proceden de la sinergia de los distintos alimentos que la componen. No obstante, hay uno por encima de los demás que es genuino y específico de este patrón alimenticio: los aceites de oliva vírgenes, según destaca José J. Gaforio, catedrático de Inmunología Universidad de Jaén (UJA), en un artículo publicado en la Guía EVOOLEUM dedicado a las múltiples ventajas para la salud del aceite de oliva virgen extra.

Los numerosos estudios que se han realizado en las últimas dos décadas por parte de investigadores de todo el mundo han coincidido en resaltar su extraordinario carácter saludable, que está íntimamente relacionado con su peculiar composición. La presencia mayoritaria de ácidos grasos monoinsaturados, junto con la abundancia de componentes minoritarios que le confieren sus peculiares características organolépticas, hace que este alimento sea el centro de la Dieta Mediterránea. Dentro de estos últimos, según Gaforio, existen bastantes compuestos que poseen propiedades antioxidantes y antiinflamatorias, por lo que su consumo ayuda a prevenir patologías en las que el estrés oxidativo y la inflamación crónica están involucradas en su génesis.

La mayoría de los estudios que indagan sobre el impacto de los aceites de oliva vírgenes en nuestra salud se realizan en el contexto de una Dieta Mediterránea; no obstante, existen suficientes evidencias que permiten asignar un papel concreto a este alimento en la prevención de determinadas patologías.

En el caso del cáncer, se podría decir que el consumo habitual y moderado de aceites de oliva vírgenes disminuye el riesgo de padecer diferentes tipos de tumores, actuando como un mecanismo multifactorial: efecto antioxidante, antiinflamatorio y antitumoral -en su composición se encuentran diferentes moléculas con capacidad antitumoral-. No obstante, según Gaforio, todavía es necesario acumular un mayor número de evidencias para asentar esta actividad y conocer sobre qué tipo de tumores sería beneficioso su efecto preventivo.

Asimismo, los estudios epidemiológicos coinciden en que una dieta, donde los aceites de oliva vírgenes son la principal fuente de grasa, se asocia con un efecto quimiopreventivo. Los estudios realizados en modelos animales, sugieren el efecto quimiopreventivo que específicamente poseen los polifenoles de los aceites de oliva vírgenes y, muchos estudios in vitro, están esclareciendo los mecanismos de acción involucrados. Sin embargo, la relevancia de tales datos, a menudo, se ve debilitada por el uso de concentraciones y dosis no fisiológicas. Aunque es casi imposible realizar estudios en humanos sobre la capacidad quimiopreventiva de un solo nutriente, las observaciones acumuladas son suficientemente sólidas como para aconsejar el consumo de aceites de oliva vírgenes como fuente principal de grasa con objeto de reducir el riesgo de cáncer. Así lo recoge un artículo publicado en _Nutrients_, una de las revistas científicas de referencia a nivel internacional de acceso abierto, con las conclusiones del III Congreso Internacional sobre Aceite de Oliva Virgen, Olivar y Salud, celebrado en Jaén en mayo de 2018, en el que expertos de reconocido prestigio abordaron la investigación más reciente sobre los beneficios del aceite de oliva y sus componentes.

A principios de 2019 conocíamos que el grupo de investigación de la Unidad de Gestión Clínica de Oncología Médica del Hospital Universitario de Jaén, dirigido por el doctor Sergio Granados, logró identificar propiedades quimiopreventivas en un componente del aceite de oliva virgen extra y de las aceitunas de mesa denominado hidroxitirosol. Este hallazgo convierte a este compuesto en un candidato a ser investigado como una terapia alternativa dirigida para el cáncer de mama triple negativo (CMTN), uno de los más agresivos.

A su vez, el pasado año investigadores del Departamento de Ciencias de la Salud de la Universidad de Jaén (UJA) y del Centro de Estudios Avanzados en Olivar y Aceite de Oliva de este centro docente demostraron que las dietas altas en grasa de aceite de oliva virgen extra causan un cambio en la flora bacteriana intestinal que se relaciona con la prevención del cáncer colorrectal.

Además, recientemente, en un estudio para examinar una Dieta Mediterránea en relación con la progresión del cáncer de próstata en hombres bajo vigilancia activa, investigadores del Centro Oncológico MD Anderson de la Universidad de Texas (EEUU) encontraron que aquellos con cáncer de próstata localizado que siguieron más de cerca los principios clave de este patrón alimentario, donde el AOVE juega un papel clave, experimentaron una mejor evolución durante el curso de su enfermedad.


----------



## El_neutral (24 Feb 2021)

Hola, @Diego Almazán El código DESCUENTO10 ya no funciona, ¿hay algún otro activo?


----------



## Diego Almazán (26 Feb 2021)

El_neutral dijo:


> Hola, @Diego Almazán El código DESCUENTO10 ya no funciona, ¿hay algún otro activo?




No, lo siento, eso fue algo puntual que ya se generalizó a todo el mundo. Ahora mismo la promoción es los envíos gratuitos para pedidos superiores a los cien euros, además de los puntos de fidelidad de siempre.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Mar 2021)

Vaya palo le dan al AOVE Marqués de Griñan. El más caro (14,5 Euros/litro) y el peor valorado. Ponen muy buen al de Hacendado. Botella de cristal de 750ml.









¿Cuál es el mejor aceite de oliva virgen extra de supermercado?


El AOVE es parte fundamental de nuestra gastronomía, pero no es oro líquido todo lo que reluce. Una experta sumiller cata las marcas más populares y cuestiona la virginidad de algunas.




elcomidista.elpais.com





Para Diego Almazán. Puede que una pequeña cantidad de aceite rancio estropee un depósito de 10.000 litros, como dicen en el vídeo sobre el del Marqués de Griñón? Yo ya exponía esa posibilidad o similar en un hilo que abrí.







¿Cuantos contaminantes nos tragamos con el Aceite de Oliva Virgen? ¿Quien lo controla?


Hace un tiempo expuse en un hilo mi experiencia al visitar una almazara importante: es hora de darle puerta al aceite de oliva? - Página 11 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía "Hace poco estuve en una almazara de un elevado volumen de producción y que compran olivas a agricultores de muchos...




www.burbuja.info





"_Hace poco estuve en una almazara de un elevado volumen de producción y que compran olivas a agricultores de muchos pueblos, tanto cercanos como bastante alejados. No solo compran a socios sino que prácticamente cualquier pequeño productor puede llevar sus aceitunas y venderlas, aunque tenga cuatro olivos y llegue con un todo terreno con remolque. *Pues bien, me asustó que el control de recepción era nulo, sólo se fijaban en la cantidad de hojas que traían para descontarlas a ojo del peso de la báscula.* En el laboratorio químico lo único que medían era la humedad y el contenido oleico de las aceitunas. Eso sí, decían que tenían terminantemente prohibido aceptar aceitunas cogidas del suelo, comentaban que años atrás habían puesto multas por este motivo y que estaban "convencidos" que ya no se hacía esta práctica

Yo he trabajado en una empresa química y teníamos especial cuidado en controlar el estado de limpieza de las cisternas y volquetes. Mi sospecha es que bastaría que una pequeña cantidad de camiones, camionetas o volquetes estuvieran sucios, o bien que algunas olivas hubieran estado tratadas a destiempo para que el aceite virgen exprimido estuviera contaminado. Y una sola contaminación podría afectar a todo un depósito de aceite (cilindros enormes de acero inoxidable"_


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Mar 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Vaya palo le dan al AOVE Marqués de Griñan. El más caro (14,5 Euros/litro) y el peor valorado. Ponen muy buen al de Hacendado. Botella de cristal de 750ml.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los gustos de cada uno siempre son relativos, siempre. El vídeo no lo puedo ver, no lo abre mi aparato, a ver si luego puedo y te contesto con más fundamento. Es muy posible que pase lo del enranciamiento, sobre todo si el aove proviene de variedades que son 'inestables' como puedes ser arbequina, ojo con esto siempre, lo que digo queda siempre matizado, yo no tengo absolutamente nada en contra de esa variedad, tiene un contenido muy bajo en ácido oleico (monoinsaturado) y tiene más altos otros poliinsaturados que lo hacen susceptible de volverse rancio más rápido que otros.

Lo edito porque ya he visto el vídeo. Lo primero que me gustaría comentar es que para las grandes marcas de las que hablan ahí, me extrañaría mucho que se pueda condensar en una cata. Lo digo principalmente porque cualquier marca de esas (bueno, cualquiera no pero muchas de ellas) venden millones de litros, y por tanto no serán de un lote homogéneo, y por tanto habría que catar por lotes (intentarán que al menos se parezcan los responsables, eso seguro, pero claro cuando compras por camiones cisterna de distintos sitios, variedades y demás pues es difícil.

En general (sin probar los aceites claro) todo lo que habla tiene sentido. Me ha parecido observar un sesgo claro, yo no sé de dónde es la mujer, pero tiene predilección por la aceituna arbequina, eso está claro, en el primer aceite habla de arbequina bueno y le encuentra tomatera (planta de tomate) que es raro porque los arbequinos suelen oler más a papilla de frutas, la tomatera es más de picual o cornicabra, y luego después habla claramente con tono despectivo de los 'aceites del sur' que tienen un amargo descontrolado según ella. Sin saber el aceite que probó es complicado, pero te digo que lo que dice tiene mucho sentido, lo que comenta en general, tampoco pensemos encontrar oro a precio de saldo, porque eso no se da, y la mayoría de los que ha probado son aceites comerciales de gran tirada y precio digamos razonable. Respecto al de Marqués de Griñón pues tampoco lo he probado este año, otros si, y hace varias variedades también. 

No es necesario que haya una contaminación, que también puede ser. Yo en este caso no lo llamaría contaminación pues un aceite rancio no es ningún contaminante, sí es un aceite de peor calidad que provoca que la mezcla sea peor, pero no tiene riesgo para la salud.

Como bien dices, en la mayoría de almazaras que trabajan con muchos clientes agricultores, pequeños y grandes, ya sean privadas o cooperativas, ocurre lo que comentas. Se suele valorar la cantidad de kilos por supuesto, un análisis de rendimiento graso también por supuesto (porque no es lo mismo una aceituna con un 10% que con un 20% de aceite en su interior) y poco más, si procede de suelo o vuelo (del árbol) y poco más. Hay por tanto posibilidad de contaminación, rotundamente si, por eso nosotros por ejemplo sólo trabajamos con nuestra propia aceituna. Aún así, hay que exigir máxima limpieza en todo el proceso, nosotros gracias a dios con vadolivo no tenemos ningún problema al respecto, todo lo contrario, siempre están dispuestos a hacerlo todavía mejor.

Pero como dices, si existe esa posibilidad, de que venga cualquiera con una partida contaminada con un herbicida o insecticida mal aplicado en fecha o dosis, por ejemplo. Por supuesto aquí cada uno se juega su pan y no debe ocurrir, pero vamos, que en carretera hay quien se juega la vida y lo graba, o sea, que ya sabemos como va esto.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Mar 2021)

Perdonad el abandono puntual, pero tengo muchísimo lío, yo hoy quería enseñaros esto:

[YOUTUBE]

Creo que es mejor el vídeo que la explicación que yo pueda dar por aquí. Me comprometo porque no tenéis por qué conocer distintos sistemas de cultivo de suelos (o manejo de suelos) a explicaros en otro vídeo distintas fórmulas.


[YOUTUBE]

Aquí tenéis el vídeo prometido. Yo hay veces que obvio que vosotros no tenéis por qué conocer ciertos temas que para mi son de uso cotidiano. Os explicaba el otro día cómo nosotros controlamos la hierba que compite por agua y nutrientes con el olivar de forma mecánica, sin uso de herbicidas, pero como decía no tenéis por qué conocer otros métodos de control. Bien, en el vídeo además del nuestro os enseño un par de casos, que son bien con herbicidas de contacto o bien con herbicidas residuales.


----------



## Diego Almazán (28 Abr 2021)

Después de recoger la cosecha, lo habitual es la poda, es el primer trabajo en el olivar porque es la época en la que quitamos las ramas que 'sobran' en el olivo (ya sea por colocación, por viejas, por dañadas) para que el olivo tenga más tiempo y recursos disponibles para las ramas que se quedan. Si quitáramos esas ramas en agosto, por decir algo, el olivo ya habría criado en ellas aceituna y habría destinado recursos a las mismas. No se si me explico.

Bien, después de la poda abonamos, para poner a disposición del olivo nutrientes. Este año estamos en transición a ecológico en alguna de nuestras parcelas, así que hemos abonado con estiercol procedente de una granja de pollos. Para aprovechar que la tecnología no transmite olores (todavía) os explico como va el tema sin ensuciaros. Es un remolque sobre el que se carga el estiercol que tiene un mecanismo que va deslizando la carga hacia la parte trasera, mientras unas aspas o molinetes lo esparcen por el olivar.


----------



## The number of de beast (28 Abr 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Perdonad el abandono puntual, pero tengo muchísimo lío, yo hoy quería enseñaros esto:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Es una lástima que al final te acabes justificando en la legalidad y en que están autorizados por la Administración,  para en cierta manera "blanquear" esa porquería infame consistente en envenenar el suelo, que al fin y al cabo eso y no otra cosa es emplear herbicidas.

Mi método preferido para desbrozar el olivar, los animales:


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Abr 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Es una lástima que al final te acabes justificando en la legalidad y en que están autorizados por la Administración,  para en cierta manera "blanquear" esa porquería infame consistente en envenenar el suelo, que al fin y al cabo eso y no otra cosa es emplear herbicidas.
> 
> Mi método preferido para desbrozar el olivar, los animales:




No tengo que justificar nada puesto que si has visto el vídeo los que aplican herbicidas son los vecinos, lo que aprovecho es la cercanía de las parcelas para explicar a la gente que no sabe tres métodos distintos de controlar la hierba en el olivar. Y por supuesto no tengo por qué echar la culpa a los vecinos porque usan sistemas que están admitidos. Así que ni me justifico ni te admito la crítica puesto que yo lo hago bien, y si tienes que quejarte ahí tienes a los políticos.


----------



## The number of de beast (29 Abr 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No tengo que justificar nada puesto que si has visto el vídeo los que aplican herbicidas son los vecinos, lo que aprovecho es la cercanía de las parcelas para explicar a la gente que no sabe tres métodos distintos de controlar la hierba en el olivar. Y por supuesto no tengo por qué echar la culpa a los vecinos porque usan sistemas que están admitidos. Así que ni me justifico ni te admito la crítica puesto que yo lo hago bien, y si tienes que quejarte ahí tienes a los políticos.



Pues claro que lo justificas y lo sigues haciendo al decir que están admitidos. Ya sabemos que el glifosato originario de Monsanto -hoy libre y sin patente- está autorizado por la Administración hasta 2022, que es cuando se volverá a revisar.

Y el mismo derecho tienen los agricultores a utilizarlo como otros tenemos el derecho a acusarles directamente de ser cómplices necesarios del envenenamiento del suelo y los animales y personas al ingerir sus productos.









El herbicida glifosato, autorizado cinco años más


La decisión de Europa de ampliar su licencia de uso no contenta a nadie: productores de fitosanitarios y agricultores esperaban una renovación de 15 años y los ecologistas y la ciudadanía se lamentan de que no se ha aplicado el principio de precaución ni se han escuchado las propuestas del...




www.larazon.es





Y también podemos acusarles de otras cosas consecuencia del uso de esos maravillosos herbicidas, como es el caso de la erosión y empobrecimiento de los suelos solo por querer ganar un poco más de dinero......



Y sí, tengo que reiterar que es una lástima que blanquees con tu comentario esa porquería de los herbicidas cuando ya se ve que tú ya no los aplicas y eres de los que ya se han pasado a otros métodos mucho más recomendables para el medio ambiente y la salud de todos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Abr 2021)

Mira yo no estoy aquí para polemizar. Si el glifosato es tan dañino como tu aseveras que lo prohiban, y si no lo hacen quéjate a los responsables. Hablar aquí de envenenar y asustar al personal cuando hay una administración, unos controles, unas dosis autorizadas, unos plazos de seguridad, etc.. pues me parece cuanto menos catastrofista. De la misma manera si usas un tractor puede haber un radical que te acuse de calentar el planeta o envenenar el aire.

Nosotros cultivamos de forma sostenible, cuidando el producto al máximo, haciendo un aove de gran calidad del que pueden dar fe muchos en el hilo, y además cuidando su salud y la de nuestros olivares. Igual tú conoces muchas, pero yo no conozco ninguna marca que tenga publicados cosecha a cosecha los resultados de los análisis del aceite, tanto de calidad como de residuos químicos, fíjate si estoy seguro de lo que hacemos.


----------



## The number of de beast (29 Abr 2021)

Que yo sepa no he dicho nada en contra de tu olivar y aceite, más bien al contrario, por lo que no se entiende muy bien que te empeñes en defender esa mierda al tiempo que nos tomas por gilipollas al insistir en que la Administración cuida de la salud de la gente......  Si te parece que los países que ya lo han prohibido -y a los que se irán sumando otros- están alarmando a la gente sin fundamente..... pues tú mismo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Abr 2021)

Que no lo justifico, y que no quiero polémica en este hilo que me ha costado años. Tengo muy claro que yo no le digo a nadie lo que tiene o puede hacer, vamos que no soy quien para sentar cátedra.

Yo cultivo bien, limpio y claro, y dejo constancia por aquí de la forma de trabajar que tenemos el olivar, por si alguien le interesa y desea probar un buen aove. Y cada uno que cultive como quiera, y allá cada cual con su suerte.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 May 2021)

Me han dado un alegrón y tengo que compartirlo con vosotros, muchos de los cuales habéis comentado por aquí o en privado que esta cosecha era excepcional, no os faltaba razón, a falta de que se publique la guía Iberoleum de los mejores aoves de España, esta es nuestra puntuación este año,







95 puntazos que nos dejan como uno de los mejores aoves del país. Gracias a todos.


----------



## masia (12 May 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Me han dado un alegrón y tengo que compartirlo con vosotros, muchos de los cuales habéis comentado por aquí o en privado que esta cosecha era excepcional, no os faltaba razón, a falta de que se publique la guía Iberoleum de los mejores aoves de España, esta es nuestra puntuación este año,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me congratula mucho leer esto Diego y demuestra que todo buen trabajo, tiene su recompensa.
Soy un cliente insignificante, pero cuando veo el Bag in Box en la cocina, soy consciente de que uso un aceite excelente.
Mucho ánimo y a seguir por ese camino.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 May 2021)

masia dijo:


> Me congratula mucho leer esto Diego y demuestra que todo buen trabajo, tiene su recompensa.
> Soy un cliente insignificante, pero cuando veo el Bag in Box en la cocina, soy consciente de que uso un aceite excelente.
> Mucho ánimo y a seguir por ese camino.




Muchas gracias


----------



## necromancer (13 May 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Pues claro que lo justificas y lo sigues haciendo al decir que están admitidos. Ya sabemos que el glifosato originario de Monsanto -hoy libre y sin patente- está autorizado por la Administración hasta 2022, que es cuando se volverá a revisar.
> 
> Y el mismo derecho tienen los agricultores a utilizarlo como otros tenemos el derecho a acusarles directamente de ser cómplices necesarios del envenenamiento del suelo y los animales y personas al ingerir sus productos.
> 
> ...



El tema de la erosión es por la manía que han tenido toda la vida de hacer los suelos. Hoy día ya se sabe que es un error retirar la cubierta vegetal, pero la mayoría lo sigue haciendo, perdiendo suelo año tras año. Mi familia es de la zona de La Loma y es brutal la cantidad de cárcavas que hay y como baja el Guadalimar lleno de sedimentos en esa zona.

Para los que no conozcan este proyecto, aquí lo dejo. Es el ejemplo de como será el olivar sostenible del futuro.









Inicio - Olivares Vivos


Es una iniciativa para incrementar la rentabilidad del olivar a partir de la recuperación de su biodiversidad.




olivaresvivos.com


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Jun 2021)

Hace unos días que conocía la puntuación que habíamos obtenido en la guía Iberoleum, ya la tengo en mano.



Estamos contentos, no, lo siguiente. Gracias a todos.


----------



## masia (11 Jun 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Hace unos días que conocía la puntuación que habíamos obtenido en la guía Iberoleum, ya la tengo en mano.
> 
> 
> 
> Estamos contentos, no, lo siguiente. Gracias a todos.



!!!!FELICIDADES!!
!!!FELICIDADES!!!!
!!!!ENHORABUENA!!!
De parte de un cliente tuyo de "chichinabo" que no te da ni para cambiar una bombilla,


----------



## singermorning (11 Jun 2021)

Enhorabuena Diego.
Cuando se hacen las cosas bien las recompensas van llegando.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Jun 2021)

Vale, estoy intentando hacer un sorteo a través de forocoches para celebrar el tema de la puntuación obtenida por nuestro aove en Iberoleum, el caso es que me gustaría hacer algo parecido aquí. Sabéis alguno si se puede, si tengo que hablar con alguien del foro, y sobre todo con quién o a quién tengo que dirigirme?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## masia (3 Jul 2021)

Gracias Diego, una vez más
Este "grifo de aceite" ya forma parte del mobiliario de la cocina de casa, como la tostadora de pan o la batidora o el microondas, 
Un saludo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Jul 2021)

El *AOVE*, como también se le conoce, aporta vitaminas muy variadas que tienen esta función, entre ellas, la *vitamina A*, que incremente la regeneración celular, reduce líneas de expresión, arrugas e imperfecciones, mejora el tono y la textura de la *piel*; la *vitamina E*, que hidrata, la protege de los radicales libres, ayuda a la producción del colágeno y estimula la elasticidad*. *Además, ayuda a paliar los daños del *sol *en la *piel*.


También aporta *vitamina K* y *vitamina D,* que es esencial para la mineralización de los huesos, ya que ayuda a la absorción de calcio y fósforo.

A estas vitaminas hay que sumar los *polifenoles*, antioxidantes muy potentes que combaten los *radicales libres*. Entre ellos están la Oleuropeína, que actúa directamente sobre la piel, destruyendo los radicales libres causados por los rayos UV y la contaminación ambiental, lo que ayuda a frenar los signos del envejecimiento como arrugas, flacidez y manchas.

*Beneficios para el resto del organismo*
El resto de los polifenoles tienen sobre todo *beneficios* para el resto del organismo. En este sentido, el Hidroxitirosol contribuye a un envejecimiento saludable a gracias a su efecto cardioprotector protegiendo los vasos sanguíneos y arterias. La Oleocantal sirve para los dolores articulares y musculares, ya que ejerce un papel antiinflamatorio y analgésico. El Ácido Oleanólico ayuda a prevenir daños en el hígado y activa la circulación sanguínea regulando las grasas de la sangre y reduce la inflamación.

Por último, la Quercetina ayuda a frenar el envejecimiento celular, disminuye la presión arterial y mejora la salud del corazón. Además, favorece la nutrición del cabello desde el interior, fortaleciéndolo y aportando densidad y luchando contra la caspa.

FUENTE AOVE protección solar


----------



## masia (25 Jul 2021)

Otro pedido más, recibido con prontitud en la otra punta del mapa.
El Bag in Box, ya forma parte del mobiliario de la cocina, como el microondas o la cafetera, 
Gracias Diego.


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Ago 2021)

[YOUTUBE]

Bueno, esto ya es nivel PRO y supongo que casi ninguno estaréis dispuestos a tragaros tres horas de vídeo para saber de filtración de aceites de oliva. Para eso estamos, para resumir.

En breve volveremos a tener aceite fresco, calculad para finales de octubre primeros de noviembre, entonces, como todos los años, volveremos a tener aove sin filtrar, y volveremos a la discusión de todos los años. Es mejor filtrado o sin filtrar.

Como ya he explicado anteriormente en el proceso de elaboración de aceite el último paso es el filtrado. Después de pasar por el decanter, o centrifugador horizontal, que sirve para separar mediante la fuerza centrífuga el aceite de la pasta de aceituna y el agua de vegetación. Después de esto viene el proceso de filtrado, pero no es un sólo proceso ni hay sólo una forma de hacerlo. Lo normal es los siguiente:

*Primero* pasaríamos a la centrífuga vertical, mediante un sistema de centrifugación de nuevo, aunque ahora en vertical y a mayor velocidad, el aceite que ha salido del decanter se vuelve a centrifugar, esta vez para eliminar agua y sólidos (ambos pesan más que el aceite). Esto es un limpiado o pre-filtrado, una vez así el aceite ya se puede llevar a bodega. De hecho, la inmensa mayoría de los aceites de oliva que se producen en las almazaras se conservan así hasta su venta a granel en grandes cisternas, luego ya los envasadores son los que mezclan, componen y filtran.

*Después* hay dos posibilidades, la primera sería la decantación natural, es simplemente dejar el aceite en bidones con el fondo cónico donde con el paso del tiempo el agua y los posos van cayendo al fondo y se extraen por una salida de purga. A mi no me gusta, es demasiado lento y propicia que el aceite pueda 'atraer' defectos de la humedad y los posos orgánicos. La segunda sería la filtración con un filtro, que puede ser de placas, o de tierras. 

Bueno, pues el vídeo, que va de centrifugación y filtración, lo que viene a contar es que hay infinidad de formas de hacer todo esto. Por ejemplo, para preservar aromas tendemos a llevar todo el proceso de la manera más fría posible, a menor temperatura posible, para evitar la pérdida de volátiles. En la centrifugación se puede introducir el aceite frío o bien el agua de adición fría, y se consiguen unos resultados u otros. Añadir agua fría es más fácil, ya os lo digo, y es peor, también os lo digo. La principal causa es que podemos generar emulsiones al añadir agua fría y centrifugar a la ves, hacer una mayonesa vamos, y perder aceite por el camino. Por cierto, este año estrenamos nosotros un sistema de frío pero es para enfriar la masa antes del batido, o sea, enfriar toda la aceituna triturada antes de batirla, ya veremos la próxima cosecha qué tal. Estoy deseando ver el resultado. (aunque sabéis que solemos coger la aceituna bien de noche o bien en días fresquitos para esto precisamente)

En la filtración con placas, que hacemos nosotros, la placa es fundamental, hay placas que retienen más agua que otras, el aceite se ve más brillante, pero a su vez retienen clorofilas por ejemplo, y el aceite pierde color verde. Hay otras placas que retienen más sólidos pero se quedan con polifenoles también. Lo que hace el aceite menos amargo, si, pero también menos saludable al perder antioxidantes. En fin, un mundo.


----------



## alopecio (17 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Otro pedido más, recibido con prontitud en la otra punta del mapa.
> El Bag in Box, ya forma parte del mobiliario de la cocina, como el microondas o la cafetera,
> Gracias Diego.



JAJAJA!! Nada es más cierto. En la cocina de casa tenemos encimera, horno, nevera, microondas y BAG IN BOX.


----------



## masia (17 Ago 2021)

alopecio dijo:


> JAJAJA!! Nada es más cierto. En la cocina de casa tenemos encimera, horno, nevera, microondas y BAG IN BOX.
> Ver archivo adjunto 745330



Que bueno, jaja, lo mismo que a mi, en que el grifo siempre queda un poco torcido, y nunca recto, pero sin problema alguno.


----------



## kikelon (23 Sep 2021)

Hace tiempo que no reviso este hilo, pero sigue siendo una referencia para mi, y desde luego ya se acerca cosecha y esperando para probar la nueva añada, que ya me queda solo una cajita del anterior.


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Oct 2021)

kikelon dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no reviso este hilo, pero sigue siendo una referencia para mi, y desde luego ya se acerca cosecha y esperando para probar la nueva añada, que ya me queda solo una cajita del anterior.



Pues ya queda nada, de hecho hoy mismo y ayer han sido días de preparativos. 

¿En qué consisten los preparativos para una nueva campaña?

Pues por un lado están los preparativos relativos a la aceituna, que básicamente son analíticas de la misma para saber en qué punto de maduración está, la cantidad de aceite que contiene, la cantidad de agua que contiene, y la cata del aceite obtenido de las distintas muestras.

Y por otro están los preparativos relativos a la recolección, básicamente son preparar toda la maquinaria que se va a utilizar, engrasar, mirar niveles y enganchar los distintos aperos que utilizamos, ver que funcionan correctamente, limpiar los remolques, los paraguas, para que la aceituna vaya a caer a sitios limpios, preparar la herramienta y los repuestos por si hay contingencias en el campo, etc. 

Si todo va como debe pronto habrá por aquí fotos y vídeos de aceituna recolectada y aceite verde en las botellas.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (10 Oct 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues ya queda nada, de hecho hoy mismo y ayer han sido días de preparativos.
> 
> ¿En qué consisten los preparativos para una nueva campaña?
> 
> ...



Esperándolo estoy como agua de mayo.

Me queda muy poquito aceite del tuyo y quiero probar el de la nueva cosecha. Seguro que es excelente, como siempre.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Oct 2021)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Esperándolo estoy como agua de mayo.
> 
> Me queda muy poquito aceite del tuyo y quiero probar el de la nueva cosecha. Seguro que es excelente, como siempre.



Esperemos que así sea. Gracias por la fidelidad


----------



## maxkuiper (11 Oct 2021)

Yo tambien me espero a la nueva cosecha.


----------



## masia (12 Oct 2021)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Yo tambien me espero a la nueva cosecha.



Me pongo a la cola.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Oct 2021)

Pues ya queda menos


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Oct 2021)

Bueno, pues nuestro Primeros días de cosecha ya está en la envasadora, estamos en el proceso de filtrado ahora, en unos días ya estará a vuestra disposición. Muchas gracias por todo.



Eso ya filtrado entrando en el depósito.



Y eso para que veáis las diferencias a simple vista del proceso de filtrado.


----------



## Diego Almazán (4 Nov 2021)

Bueno pues acabo de llegar del campo, ya casi hemos terminado la recolección de Olivar de Plata. A ver si en unos días está disponible para todos. Un saludo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (4 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> *Virgen extra*. El aceite de oliva virgen extra es el de mayor calidad, con un sabor y olor irreprochables. Para que un aceite sea catalogado como virgen extra debe pasar dos controles. Por un lado en laboratorio se comprueba que una serie de parámetros sean correctos, el más famoso es la acidez, que en un aceite de oliva virgen extra debe ser menor de 0,8% y que indica en porcentaje el número de ácidos grasos libres expresados en ácido oleico. El otro control es organoléptico, un panel de cata debe catalogar ese aceite de oliva como virgen extra, para lo cual el aceite debe tener entre todos los catadores del panel una mediana del defecto igual a cero, y una mediana del frutado positiva



los aceites _Borges _y _Olivar de Segura_, son simplemente "virgen" y no "virgen extra". En este video no menciona estas dos marcas, pero lo sé por el correo que he recibido de OCU.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Nov 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> los aceites _Borges _y _Olivar de Segura_, son simplemente "virgen" y no "virgen extra". En este video no menciona estas dos marcas, pero lo sé por el correo que he recibido de OCU.



Es un debate perdido. Las categorías de aceite y sus cualidades es un barrizal en el que nadie quiere meterse, lo hicieron a posta. Por eso los que producimos calidad queremos distinguir una categoría superior.

Primero porque el virgen es una categoría estigmatizada, como todos son virgen extra porque no hay control, hay algunos virgenes extra envasados que son pura basura, lo cual lleva a cualquier poco avezado consumidor que si esa basura es virgen extra, imagínate el virgen.

Luego ocurre que a los grandes envasadores, que tienen refinerías (ese es su negocio, no la almazara) les interesa que esté bien valorado el aceite de oliva a secas (con un 90% de aceite refinado, pasado por ácido, sosa, carbón activo, winterizado con vapor, etc) y por tanto el virgen está vilipendiado, cuando un virgen es infinitamente mejor que un oliva a secas, porque te garantizas que no ha pasado por la refinería, y por tanto no ha sufrido un proceso químico.

Como te decía, los vírgenes extra normales, son tan malos, que cuando la gente prueba uno de verdad ocurren dos cosas, o que les encantan porque lo descubren en todo su explendor, o que les causa repulsa, por su intensidad. Si tu te pasas la vida bebiendo un zumo de naranja rebajado en un 90% con agua del grifo, cuando te den un zumo 100% la intensidad será brutal. Pues igual.


----------



## Salchichonio (5 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, pues nuestro Primeros días de cosecha ya está en la envasadora, estamos en el proceso de filtrado ahora, en unos días ya estará a vuestra disposición. Muchas gracias por todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pregunta seguro ya contestada, pero..... Qué prefieres, filtrado o sin filtrar?

Tenéis aceite de arbequina?


----------



## Brainstormenta (5 Nov 2021)

Hola Diego, ¿estáis envasado vosotros o es de Castillo de Sabiote? Porque San Ginés no está haciendo verde, ¿ verdad?


----------



## Lanzalosdados (5 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Es un debate perdido. Las categorías de aceite y sus cualidades es un barrizal en el que nadie quiere meterse, lo hicieron a posta. Por eso los que producimos calidad queremos distinguir una categoría superior.
> 
> Primero porque el virgen es una categoría estigmatizada, como todos son virgen extra porque no hay control, hay algunos virgenes extra envasados que son pura basura, lo cual lleva a cualquier poco avezado consumidor que si esa basura es virgen extra, imagínate el virgen.
> 
> ...



También te digo que ciertas variedades de AOVE son más amargas y picantes que otras, incluso en verde o envero. Pero la picual o hace amigos o causa rechazo.


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues ya queda nada, de hecho hoy mismo y ayer han sido días de preparativos.
> 
> ¿En qué consisten los preparativos para una nueva campaña?
> 
> ...



¿Cuántos kilos de aceituna hay que recoger por litro de aceite?


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Nov 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Pregunta seguro ya contestada, pero..... Qué prefieres, filtrado o sin filtrar?
> 
> Tenéis aceite de arbequina?



No, no cultivamos arbequina, de hecho, aunque el 90 y tantos por ciento de lo que cultivamos es picual, siempre hay alguna suelta de otras variedades, arbequina no tenemos ni una.

Respecto a si quieres más a papá o a mamá. A ver, esto hay que cogerlo con pinzas, yo prefiero el aove filtrado, pero es que yo tengo dos vertientes, como consumidor y como productor. Como consumidor te diría que me da igual, cada uno tiene sus cosillas (diferencias mínimas claro) pero como productor el aceite sin filtrar tiene un trabajo de explicación y de digamos divulgación que el otro no tiene. El filtrado está bueno y no da problemas, el sin filtrar a poco que el que lo compre no sepa mucho o nada del tema, te duele la cabeza.

Piensa que si no me equivoco llevamos diez años ya, y al principio no vendíamos sin filtrar, lo hacemos porque algunos insistieron.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Nov 2021)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Cuántos kilos de aceituna hay que recoger por litro de aceite?



Depende de muchos factores. La variedad y la época de maduración los principales. En nuestro caso con aceites tempranos y de variedad picual andamos entre el 10 y el 17 o así, depende también del año. Este año Primeros días ha tenido un 13% pero el año pasado tuvo un 9,5%. O sea, con cien kilos de aceituna haces 13 de aceite, o 9,5, según el año.



Brainstormenta dijo:


> Hola Diego, ¿estáis envasado vosotros o es de Castillo de Sabiote? Porque San Ginés no está haciendo verde, ¿ verdad?



Creo que estás mezclando. Nosotros nuestro aceite es propio de nuestros olivares, cuidados y cultivados por nosotros todo el año y con total trazabilidad. Luego Castillo hace su aceite y San Ginés el suyo, uno es una sociedad de la que nosotros también formamos parte y el otro una cooperativa, pero nuestro aceite sólo lo hacemos nosotros.



Lanzalosdados dijo:


> También te digo que ciertas variedades de AOVE son más amargas y picantes que otras, incluso en verde o envero. Pero la picual o hace amigos o causa rechazo.



Picual es una variedad intensa, tiene muchos polifenoles y mucho oleico, lo que la hace muy estable, la que más y eso tiene sus ventajas, pero también es cierto que su contenido en antioxidantes tan elevado lo hace un aove picante y amargo. Mucho para los paladares poco acostumbrados. También es verdad que muchos de esos disparatados amargos y picantes lo son porque no están bien elaborados.


----------



## PedrelGuape (5 Nov 2021)

Por qué ahora no se clasifica en acidez al virgen extra?
Los virgen extra actuales son todos hasta 0,8% y ya no hay 0,4%?


----------



## Brainstormenta (5 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Depende de muchos factores. La variedad y la época de maduración los principales. En nuestro caso con aceites tempranos y de variedad picual andamos entre el 10 y el 17 o así, depende también del año. Este año Primeros días ha tenido un 13% pero el año pasado tuvo un 9,5%. O sea, con cien kilos de aceituna haces 13 de aceite, o 9,5, según el año.
> Creo que estás mezclando. Nosotros nuestro aceite es propio de nuestros olivares, cuidados y cultivados por nosotros todo el año y con total trazabilidad. Luego Castillo hace su aceite y San Ginés el suyo, uno es una sociedad de la que nosotros también formamos parte y el otro una cooperativa, pero nuestro aceite sólo lo hacemos nosotros.



No, no estoy mezclando, sólo te preguntaba si lo molturabais vosotros o lo encargabais a un almazara y luego lo envasabais, lo que tampoco tiene nada de raro. Ya he visto en vuestra página que lo hacéis vosotros. Conozco Sabiote bastante bien y no sabía dónde moléis. Nada más.
Creo que estás mezclando. Nosotros nuestro aceite es propio de nuestros olivares, cuidados y cultivados por nosotros todo el año y con total trazabilidad. Luego Castillo hace su aceite y San Ginés el suyo, uno es una sociedad de la que nosotros también formamos parte y el otro una cooperativa, pero nuestro aceite sólo lo hacemos nosotros.


----------



## kawalimit (6 Nov 2021)

Soy absolutamente lego en las cuestiones técnicas que se plantean aquí, pero lo cierto es que desde que hice mi primer pedido a Olivar de Plata en mi casa no ha vuelto a entrar otro aceite de oliva. Estaba acostumbrado a los aceites de oliva "comerciales" y esto es otro mundo, nada que ver en sabores, textura... No os digo más: ayer "sorprendí" a mi señora haciendo el sofrito de las lentejas con un "Primeros días de cosecha" 
Por otra parte, como ya han dejando patente anteriormente otros foreros, la atención al cliente de esta gente es exquisita.


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Depende de muchos factores. La variedad y la época de maduración los principales. En nuestro caso con aceites tempranos y de variedad picual andamos entre el 10 y el 17 o así, depende también del año. Este año Primeros días ha tenido un 13% pero el año pasado tuvo un 9,5%. O sea, con cien kilos de aceituna haces 13 de aceite, o 9,5, según el año.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo nunca te he comprado porque me gusta el Arbequina. Pero tenerte por aquí en línea directa es de los lujos mayores del foro. Ya me gustaría que otras compañías, de cualquier tipo, hicieran lo mismo, en vez de invertir en CM's


----------



## Effetá (6 Nov 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Pregunta seguro ya contestada, pero..... Qué prefieres, filtrado o sin filtrar?
> 
> Tenéis aceite de arbequina?




De arbequina siempre gastamos éste, de El Morell. Está sin colar, tiene en el fondo esa nube que flota. Está tan dulce con la mahonesa, que comer unos puerros hervidos o una coliflor idem con ella, tan humildes, nos sabe a gloria. Se queda un tono verdecito a la mahonesa



“Oli d’Oliva Verge Extra Mas Montseny” 5L. – Mas Montseny



Recuerdo haber acompañado a mi hermana al molino hace ya unos años, y era una masía grande y parda. Y la veo ahora en la web el molino, se nota que lo han remozado y modernizado todo mucho. Pero el aceite está igual de rico. A mí sí me sabe a zumo de oliva, pero de rebajado con agua nada. Es que sabe así. Y como no voy a tener de todos los tipos para según qué cosas, es el que uso para todo. También nos regalan garrafas de aceite de aquí de Castellón, y está bueno pero, al menos los que nos traen, para crudo no tienen comparación con aquel.
Tampoco gastamos los más especiales. La garrafa y ya está.


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Nov 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> De arbequina siempre gastamos éste, de El Morell. Está sin colar, tiene en el fondo esa nube que flota. Está tan dulce con la mahonesa, que comer unos puerros hervidos o una coliflor idem con ella, tan humildes, nos sabe a gloria. Se queda un tono verdecito a la mahonesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo compraba el de Cambrils, pero al sacarlo de la denominación de origen compro este.






Olis Mallafré - Olis gourmets de la Mediterrània


Mallafré es una almazara de carácter familiar fundada en 1934 por los abuelos del actual propietario que elabora aceites de oliva virgen extra con Denominación de Origen




mallafre.com


----------



## Salchichonio (6 Nov 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> De arbequina siempre gastamos éste, de El Morell. Está sin colar, tiene en el fondo esa nube que flota. Está tan dulce con la mahonesa, que comer unos puerros hervidos o una coliflor idem con ella, tan humildes, nos sabe a gloria. Se queda un tono verdecito a la mahonesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, de Castelló .... Paisano!


----------



## Effetá (6 Nov 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Hombre, de Castelló .... Paisano!



Pues sí. Paisana en realidad. Pues el de arbequina entonces lo tienes bien cerca. Os vais un día a comer un arroz al Delta y, hala, aprovecháis. El otro día trajo mi hermana el aceite recién exprimido de este año. 
La verdad es que Castellón está también llenito de olivos. Pero los aceites que me traen no pone nada, son de la almazara del pueblo que sea.
Y queso de Catí o de Almedíjar


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Nov 2021)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Por qué ahora no se clasifica en acidez al virgen extra?
> Los virgen extra actuales son todos hasta 0,8% y ya no hay 0,4%?



Eso es precisamente lo que buscaban, ese cacao que tenéis los consumidores.

El virgen extra, para que lo sea, debe cumplir dos exámenes, por decirlo de algún modo, uno de laboratorio y otro de cata, en el de laboratorio uno de los parámetros que debe cumplir es que la acidez sea menor de 0,8 (nuestro Primeros días este año tiene 0,1 o sea que si hay vírgenes extra con acidez menores de 0,8, lo que no puede es tener más), y además de la acidez hay límites para otros parámetros muy importantes también pero que no son conocidos.

Los 0,4 y 1 grado famosos de los que tú hablas tenían truco, no eran vírgenes, eran aceite de oliva, a secas. Como he explicado otras veces el virgen lampante que no se puede vender se lleva a refinería y se refina, los químicos neutralizan la acidez y de la refinería sale un aceite con la acidez que ellos quieran. Pero no es un virgen que viene del árbol con esa acidez, está modificada químicamente. Por eso se prohibió poner la acidez si no iba acompañada del resto de parámetros, peróxidos, ceras, ésteres y claro eso ya eran un montón de números que nadie quiere poner en su etiqueta.
Nosotros en el apartado cosecha cada aceite tiene su análisis de laboratorio publicado.









PRIMEROS DÍAS DE COSECHA 2020


Ya tenemos elaborada la nueva cosecha de nuestro aove estrella, Primeros días de Cosecha 2020, y como siempre aquí, todos los detalles.




olivardeplata.com







Brainstormenta dijo:


> No, no estoy mezclando, sólo te preguntaba si lo molturabais vosotros o lo encargabais a un almazara y luego lo envasabais, lo que tampoco tiene nada de raro. Ya he visto en vuestra página que lo hacéis vosotros. Conozco Sabiote bastante bien y no sabía dónde moléis. Nada más.



Nosotros no tenemos almazara (tenemos una participación en la de castillo de Sabiote pero no molemos ahí), cogemos nuestra aceituna y molturamos en donde cumplen con las exigencias que tenemos para obtener la calidad que queremos obtener, en Vadolivo hacen muy buen trabajo y desde hace ya siete u ocho años molemos allí.




kawalimit dijo:


> Soy absolutamente lego en las cuestiones técnicas que se plantean aquí, pero lo cierto es que desde que hice mi primer pedido a Olivar de Plata en mi casa no ha vuelto a entrar otro aceite de oliva. Estaba acostumbrado a los aceites de oliva "comerciales" y esto es otro mundo, nada que ver en sabores, textura... No os digo más: ayer "sorprendí" a mi señora haciendo el sofrito de las lentejas con un "Primeros días de cosecha"
> Por otra parte, como ya han dejando patente anteriormente otros foreros, la atención al cliente de esta gente es exquisita.



Muchas gracias



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo nunca te he comprado porque me gusta el Arbequina. Pero tenerte por aquí en línea directa es de los lujos mayores del foro. Ya me gustaría que otras compañías, de cualquier tipo, hicieran lo mismo, en vez de invertir en CM's



Es complicado teniendo en cuenta que es sábado y he estado todo el día en el campo. Pero me ayuda a vender y a dar a conocer Olivar de Plata. Ojalá algún día te animes.


----------



## intensito (6 Nov 2021)

¿Algún código de descuento nuevo para la caja de 5 litros? Un saludo.


----------



## Salchichonio (6 Nov 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Pues sí. Paisana en realidad. Pues el de arbequina entonces lo tienes bien cerca. Os vais un día a comer un arroz al Delta y, hala, aprovecháis. El otro día trajo mi hermana el aceite recién exprimido de este año.
> La verdad es que Castellón está también llenito de olivos. Pero los aceites que me traen no pone nada, son de la almazara del pueblo que sea.
> Y queso de Catí o de Almedíjar



Si, suelo ir a la Fira de L'Oli en Reus, este año me lo comprara mi hermana


----------



## loquesubebaja (6 Nov 2021)

Pedido recién hecho. Garrafas de 2 litros sin filtrar ( recuerdos de niño). Y botellitas de medio y cuarto para regalar. Todo 2021. Diego, si ves mi pedido ten un detallito…jaaaa me maten.


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 Nov 2021)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Pedido recién hecho. Garrafas de 2 litros sin filtrar ( recuerdos de niño). Y botellitas de medio y cuarto para regalar. Todo 2021. Diego, si ves mi pedido ten un detallito…jaaaa me maten.



Lo siento pero acabo de verlo, y supongo que el pedido igual te ha llegado ya. Bueno, veo que fue el sábado, entonces no.


----------



## loquesubebaja (10 Nov 2021)

Pedido recibido. Genial. Y primera tortilla de patatas con el aceitito sin filtrar, mañana pan con azaite (decia mi abuela) para desayunar.

La verdadera saluc.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Nov 2021)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Pedido recibido. Genial. Y primera tortilla de patatas con el aceitito sin filtrar, mañana pan con azaite (decia mi abuela) para desayunar.
> 
> La verdadera saluc.



Siento lo del detalle. Para la próxima avisa con más tiempo y te prometo que cumplo.


----------



## Verita Serum (11 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No, no cultivamos arbequina, de hecho, aunque el 90 y tantos por ciento de lo que cultivamos es picual, siempre hay alguna suelta de otras variedades, arbequina no tenemos ni una.
> 
> Respecto a si quieres más a papá o a mamá. A ver, esto hay que cogerlo con pinzas, yo prefiero el aove filtrado, pero es que yo tengo dos vertientes, como consumidor y como productor. Como consumidor te diría que me da igual, cada uno tiene sus cosillas (diferencias mínimas claro) pero como productor el aceite sin filtrar tiene un trabajo de explicación y de digamos divulgación que el otro no tiene. El filtrado está bueno y no da problemas, el sin filtrar a poco que el que lo compre no sepa mucho o nada del tema, te duele la cabeza.
> 
> Piensa que si no me equivoco llevamos diez años ya, y al principio no vendíamos sin filtrar, lo hacemos porque algunos insistieron.



¿Podrías explicar por qué dices lo del dolor de cabeza para quien no sepa del aceite sin filtrar? Mis disculpas si lo has explicado antes, pero me veo incapaz de revisar las 100 páginas del hilo...
Edito: por cierto, voy a hacerte un pedido de los primeros días de cosecha. Nunca he probado un aceite así y tengo curiosidad.


----------



## zulu (11 Nov 2021)

Verita Serum dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar por qué dices lo del dolor de cabeza para quien no sepa del aceite sin filtrar? Mis disculpas si lo has explicado antes, pero me veo incapaz de revisar las 100 páginas del hilo...
> Edito: por cierto, voy a hacerte un pedido de los primeros días de cosecha. Nunca he probado un aceite así y tengo curiosidad.



Creo que el dolor de cabeza es para el que lo tiene que explicar


----------



## papeche (12 Nov 2021)

Por favor Diego, avisa por aquí cuando tengas disponible el bag in box de olivar de plata 2021, estoy esperando para hacer el pedido anual. También cogeré unas botellas de primeros días. Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Nov 2021)

Verita Serum dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar por qué dices lo del dolor de cabeza para quien no sepa del aceite sin filtrar? Mis disculpas si lo has explicado antes, pero me veo incapaz de revisar las 100 páginas del hilo...
> Edito: por cierto, voy a hacerte un pedido de los primeros días de cosecha. Nunca he probado un aceite así y tengo curiosidad.



El dolor de cabeza creo que puse que es para el vendedor, creo. El aceite sin filtrar es especial, es distinto (ya cada uno elige, no voy a decir ni peor ni mejor) y sus cualidades lo hacen completamente distinto al normal en lo que a conservación se refiere. Todo el mundo tenemos en mente que algo en aceite dura muchísimo, sardinas, queso, y además muchos tienen el convencimiento de que el aceite es poco menos que eterno. 

Eso no es así del todo, pero sí es cierto que un buen aove bien hecho, sobre todo si es una variedad muy estable, como picual, o con muchos polifenoles, como picual también, pero hay otras, hojiblanca, cornicabra, en fin, muchas, que hay dos mil y pico. Pues como decía, bien hecho y bien conservado un aove picual puede durar años, y puede caer de categoría a virgen solo, o incluso a lampante pero aún así no será malo para tu salud, sí será peor de comer porque tendrá defectos. Bien, con esas premisas la gente cree que eso es así para todos. No lo es, hay variedades que se van en meses. Pero es que el sin filtrar se va antes (depende también de cómo esté hecho y de la variedad y el momento de maduración). Con agua y materia orgánica que es lo que tiene en el fondo (humedad de la aceituna y trocitos de la misma) todo se corrompe. Y se estropea.

Por eso, para explicar lo de los posos, para explicar por qué se debe consumir antes, para enseñar a la gente que muchas veces no interesa, para complicar la distribución, para afear el envasado cuando pasa un tiempo. Por todo eso es mejor para muchos no venderlo directamente, para que no les duela la cabeza.


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Nov 2021)

zulu dijo:


> Creo que el dolor de cabeza es para el que lo tiene que explicar



Exactamente


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Nov 2021)

papeche dijo:


> Por favor Diego, avisa por aquí cuando tengas disponible el bag in box de olivar de plata 2021, estoy esperando para hacer el pedido anual. También cogeré unas botellas de primeros días. Gracias.



He estado hablando hace un momento con el maestro de almazara, dice que mañana lo termina de filtrar, ya me dijo antes que hoy, y que el jueves. En fin, como estamos en campaña y trabajamos hasta los domingos espero que para el lunes esté, pero no puedo garantizártelo tampoco.


----------



## papeche (14 Nov 2021)

Ya he visto que tenéis listo olivar de plata 2021. Pedido realizado!


----------



## Verita Serum (15 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Siento lo del detalle. Para la próxima avisa con más tiempo y te prometo que cumplo.



Pregunta: ¿qué diferencia hay entre el aceite de "los primeros días de cosecha" y el resto?


----------



## Foreto (15 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Siento lo del detalle. Para la próxima avisa con más tiempo y te prometo que cumplo.



Diego, acabo de hacer un pedido, a ver ese detallito.....por favor.
Llevo años comprando y muy contenta.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> He estado hablando hace un momento con el maestro de almazara, dice que mañana lo termina de filtrar, ya me dijo antes que hoy, y que el jueves. En fin, como estamos en campaña y trabajamos hasta los domingos espero que para el lunes esté, pero no puedo garantizártelo tampoco.



Hola!

Me gustaría hacer un pedido de un par de "Primeros días de cosecha Bag in Box 1,5l. (2021), uno para mi y otro para regalar, y también un Bag in Box de 5 litros... ¿como va eso de los detallitos? O es mucha caradura que sin conocerte de nada te pida un "detalle" jejeje Es que veo que otros conforeros te lo ponen y yo que sé, el lonchafinismo es lo que tiene.
Y una pregunta ¿cuanto tiempo se mantiene en buen estado? Porque quizás podría pedir DOS de las de 5 litros... pero eso me puede durar mucho y no me gustaría que se echase a perder. Gracias! saludos


----------



## -= Kracken =- (15 Nov 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Me gustaría hacer un pedido de un par de "Primeros días de cosecha Bag in Box 1,5l. (2021), uno para mi y otro para regalar, y también un Bag in Box de 5 litros... ¿como va eso de los detallitos? O es mucha caradura que sin conocerte de nada te pida un "detalle" jejeje Es que veo que otros conforeros te lo ponen y yo que sé, el lonchafinismo es lo que tiene.
> Y una pregunta ¿cuanto tiempo se mantiene en buen estado? Porque quizás podría pedir DOS de las de 5 litros... pero eso me puede durar mucho y no me gustaría que se echase a perder. Gracias! saludos



Te dura para todo el año sin problemas. El bag-in-box permite que se conserve muy bien el aceite. Yo lo pido para todo el año y perfecto...

Saludos.


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Nov 2021)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Te dura para todo el año sin problemas. El bag-in-box permite que se conserve muy bien el aceite. Yo lo pido para todo el año y perfecto...
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, pero es que yo a duras penas gasto 5 litros en un año. Por eso pregunto si me vale la pena pillar dos (10 litros) por si viene el mad max y el apocalipsis zombie, o no. Un saludo!


----------



## alopecio (15 Nov 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Gracias, pero es que yo a duras penas gasto 5 litros en un año. Por eso pregunto si me vale la pena pillar dos (10 litros) por si viene el mad max y el apocalipsis zombie, o no. Un saludo!



A la que le pilles el gustillo al aceite te va a durar la mitad. A mí me pasó.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (15 Nov 2021)

alopecio dijo:


> A la que le pilles el gustillo al aceite te va a durar la mitad. A mí me pasó.



En cuanto el paladar se acostumbra a un aceite bueno, dejas de comprar el aceite de coche que venden en las grandes superficies


----------



## alopecio (15 Nov 2021)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> En cuanto el paladar se acostumbra a un aceite bueno, dejas de comprar el aceite de coche que venden en las grandes superficies



Tal cual. Es más, acabo de llegar del Mencabrona y hay pseudo-aceite "virgen extra" a 4.38 el litro. Para mí, al precio de venta de @Diego Almazán es un regalo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Nov 2021)

Verita Serum dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿qué diferencia hay entre el aceite de "los primeros días de cosecha" y el resto?



Pues que es el mejor que hacemos. Vaya por delante que nosotros todo lo que hacemos intentamos que sea muy bueno. Todos los trabajos de todo el año están orientados a hacer un aove extraordinario. 

Pero de lo mejor que tenemos elegimos la aceituna para Primeros días de cosecha. Luego la época de maduración es la más temprana, lo que le confiere unas características propias y mejores. Un aceite muy temprano, verde intenso, fresco. 
Ya tenemos Olivar de Plata en venta, a quince de noviembre, piensa que todavía muchos no han empezado ni a recoger y el nuestro ya está recogido, elaborado, filtrado y envasado. Es un aceite temprano, intenso también y muy bueno, puedes ver los comentarios del resto del hilo.
Pero lo mejor que hacemos es Primeros días, es verdad también que como la diferencia entre Olivar de Plata y los aceites comerciales es tan abismal, a muchos les sobra con eso y no necesitan irse a un aove premium como el otro.



papeche dijo:


> Ya he visto que tenéis listo olivar de plata 2021. Pedido realizado!



Gracias. Ya nos contarás. Espero


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Nov 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Me gustaría hacer un pedido de un par de "Primeros días de cosecha Bag in Box 1,5l. (2021), uno para mi y otro para regalar, y también un Bag in Box de 5 litros... ¿como va eso de los detallitos? O es mucha caradura que sin conocerte de nada te pida un "detalle" jejeje Es que veo que otros conforeros te lo ponen y yo que sé, el lonchafinismo es lo que tiene.
> Y una pregunta ¿cuanto tiempo se mantiene en buen estado? Porque quizás podría pedir DOS de las de 5 litros... pero eso me puede durar mucho y no me gustaría que se echase a perder. Gracias! saludos



El lonchafinismo está muy bien pero normalmente los detalles no suelen ser tales, mira el forero de abajo. Suelo intentar hacer algo cuando son pedidos grandes o gente que lleva con nosotros mucho tiempo o que participa en el hilo a menudo y aporta.




Foreto dijo:


> Diego, acabo de hacer un pedido, a ver ese detallito.....por favor.
> Llevo años comprando y muy contenta.
> Un saludo y gracias.



Foreto, así yo no tengo ni idea. Tú sabes quién eres pero yo no, tienes que avisar con tiempo lo primero, porque lo spedidos los pongo antes de llegar a casa y ver el foro, y decirme quién es el del pedido, porque por Foreto no te puedo conocer. Tenéis mi número y todo.


----------



## Foreto (16 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> El lonchafinismo está muy bien pero normalmente los detalles no suelen ser tales, mira el forero de abajo. Suelo intentar hacer algo cuando son pedidos grandes o gente que lleva con nosotros mucho tiempo o que participa en el hilo a menudo y aporta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, era un intento de lonchafinismo.
No me hace falta, ya he comprado muchas veces y nunca he pedido nada.....
Gracias por responder


----------



## masia (16 Nov 2021)

Contra el vicio de pedir..........................................................................


----------



## Pattidifusa (16 Nov 2021)

Hola Diego,
¿Qué formato recomiendas para familia? Veo que hay una caja y garrafas de diferentes litros. ¿Alguna opción conserva mejor que otra? Mil gracias por adelantado


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Nov 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> El lonchafinismo está muy bien pero normalmente los detalles no suelen ser tales, mira el forero de abajo. Suelo intentar hacer algo cuando son pedidos grandes o gente que lleva con nosotros mucho tiempo o que participa en el hilo a menudo y aporta.



ok ok si lo del detalle era lo menos importante, no me hace falta ningún regalito, y ¿que me dices del tiempo de conservación? ¿Si pido dos de 5 litros, cuanto tiempo podría durar ese aceite en buen estado? No gasto mucho, no creo que gaste ni 5 litros en un año. Quizás vale más la pena hacer un pedido anual... Un saludo y gracias por responder


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Nov 2021)

Pattidifusa dijo:


> Hola Diego,
> ¿Qué formato recomiendas para familia? Veo que hay una caja y garrafas de diferentes litros. ¿Alguna opción conserva mejor que otra? Mil gracias por adelantado



El mejor formato es en bag in box precisamente porque protege el producto mejor que ningún otro. Además estéticamente es más bonito también.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Nov 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> ok ok si lo del detalle era lo menos importante, no me hace falta ningún regalito, y ¿que me dices del tiempo de conservación? ¿Si pido dos de 5 litros, cuanto tiempo podría durar ese aceite en buen estado? No gasto mucho, no creo que gaste ni 5 litros en un año. Quizás vale más la pena hacer un pedido anual... Un saludo y gracias por responder



El tiempo de conservación de un aove así de temprano, con la cantidad de polifenolesy antioxidantes que tiene y siendo picual la variedad es de varios años. Ahora bien, si consideras que vas a ser tanto tiempo yo no pediría tanto para luego tener cuando salga la siguiente cosecha.

También te digo que seguro que acabas gastando más de lo normal porque es mejor.


----------



## papeche (17 Nov 2021)

Pedido recibido sin problemas, todo correcto. Ya he probado el primeros días con un buen pan tostado y está espectacular, como siempre. Gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Nov 2021)

papeche dijo:


> Pedido recibido sin problemas, todo correcto. Ya he probado el primeros días con un buen pan tostado y está espectacular, como siempre. Gracias.



Me alegro de que te haya gustado. Desde luego nuestro Primeros días de cosecha es un aceite que gusta a todo aquel que lo prueba. El problema lo tenemos en la difusión y el conocimiento del producto, pero una vez probado no hay discusión.


----------



## alopecio (26 Nov 2021)

Hola, @Diego Almazán , ¿Qué opinas de esto?, ¿Tienes los mismos problemas?







Sin agua, sin abonos y sin suministros… el aceite se prepara para un 2022 'negro'


El aceite de oliva se encuentra como uno de los productos más afectados por el alza de precios en la cesta doméstica, en un 26%. Ahora, ante el inicio de una nueva campaña, se unen otras casuísticas perjudiciales.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Besucher (26 Nov 2021)

alopecio dijo:


> Hola, @Diego Almazán , ¿Qué opinas de esto?, ¿Tienes los mismos problemas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo preguntas porque lo has visto escrito por algún juntaletras que lo más campo que posiblemente haya visto es la maceta que tenía su mamá en la ventana, pregúntate antes si quizá no sea nada más que otro artículo pagado por quienes buscan provecho económico de ello (que no son precisamente quienes crían las aceitunas y trabajan los olivos).

Si te fijas bien, en todo el artículo hay escritura normal, en negrita y en negrita y color y, ¿qué dice en ella? "tormenta perfecta".

Miedo, sensacionalismo, manipulación, ...(inserte aquí el suyo).

¿O acaso te crees que la tal Beatriz Jiménez Nácher distingue un olivo de una palmera?

Dicho esto, con todo el respeto, vaya por delante, dejemos que sea Diego quien responda (si así lo desea) cuál es su situación y la de otros que conozca de primera mano. No sigamos el juego a quienes nos proponen el tema de lo que tenemos que hablar.


----------



## alopecio (26 Nov 2021)

Besucher dijo:


> Si lo preguntas porque lo has visto escrito por algún juntaletras que lo más campo que posiblemente haya visto es la maceta que tenía su mamá en la ventana, pregúntate antes si quizá no sea nada más que otro artículo pagado por quienes buscan provecho económico de ello (que no son precisamente quienes crían las aceitunas y trabajan los olivos).
> 
> Si te fijas bien, en todo el artículo hay escritura normal, en negrita y en negrita y color y, ¿qué dice en ella? "tormenta perfecta".
> 
> ...



Justamente por eso le he preguntado a Diego. Una opinión suya vale más que la de millones de "ejpertos".


----------



## Saco de papas (26 Nov 2021)

Hola paisano xD

Haciéndome la competencia por el foro eh?


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Nov 2021)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Hola paisano xD
> 
> Haciéndome la competencia por el foro eh?





alopecio dijo:


> Hola, @Diego Almazán , ¿Qué opinas de esto?, ¿Tienes los mismos problemas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Besucher dijo:


> Si lo preguntas porque lo has visto escrito por algún juntaletras que lo más campo que posiblemente haya visto es la maceta que tenía su mamá en la ventana, pregúntate antes si quizá no sea nada más que otro artículo pagado por quienes buscan provecho económico de ello (que no son precisamente quienes crían las aceitunas y trabajan los olivos).
> 
> Si te fijas bien, en todo el artículo hay escritura normal, en negrita y en negrita y color y, ¿qué dice en ella? "tormenta perfecta".
> 
> ...




Lo primero que tengo que deciros a todos, que seguro que lo habéis visto, u oído, es que si bien el aceite ha subido, ha subido como todo. Y ese porcentaje del que hablan no es real, no es real porque cogen los precios y las fechas que les interesan a algunos. Os explico, el precio del aceite lo marcan 4, tristemente uno de ellos es DCOOP este del que hablan en el artículo, que se supone una cooperativa de olivareros y en realidad es un cáncer. Venden cientos de productores y cooperativas pequeñas, y compran cuatro. Se ponen de acuerdo, no compran, la gente se pone nerviosa y vende a la baja. Tenéis que tener en cuenta una cosa muy importante. Los agricultores y los olivareros en particular cobramos una vez al año. Hay una cosecha de aceituna y hay una 'paga' al año. Si recoges tu aceituna en diciembre y la cooperativa no vende el aceite, no cobras. Si lo vende en marzo cobras en abril, si lo vende en agosto cobras en septiembre, si lo vende al año siguiente cobras al año siguiente. Eso hace que las urgencias hagan que normalmente las cooperativas quieran vender, sobre todo cuando se acerca la campaña y tienen las bodegas llenas de la cosecha pasada, porque hay que hacer hueco a la nueva cosecha, y como venden muchso pero compran pocos pues juegan con cartas marcadas.

Como bajaron el precio artificialmente, y ahora sube, pues la diferencia entre ambos es un porcentaje que no es real. En nuestro caso, por ejemplo, que vendemos directamente al consumidor final la subida está alrededor del 7 u 8%, no del 30 ni 35 como están diciendo en las noticias.

Con respecto al agua, totalmente de acuerdo. El agua es el único mecanismo que tiene un agricultor para conseguir cosechas estables y por tanto para estabilizar su renta. Si dependes del agua que cae del cielo, la agricultura se convierte en una lotería que cada vez toca menos. Sobre todo si hablamos de Jaén, o del sureste español. Con una asignación de agua un agricultor hace maravillas. Se desperdicia mucha, se tira mucha, y el agua es la vida, así de claro. Si tuviéramos unos gobernantes (de todos los partidos) responsables el agua sería una política de estado, habría que unir cuencas con trasvases, habría que investigar en desalación, habría que destinar dinero a eso, con todo el respeto por ejemplo a la igualdad, cuando seamos un desierto, que ya está aquí, en Granada, en Almería, en Murcia, pues eso, cuando seamos un desierto inhabitable será completamente igualitario, igual de inhabitable para hombres y mujeres.

Y los suministros, pues igual que todos estáis. Si sube la energía sube todo. Amén de que hayan subido la luz, en casa ha subido un montón y de pagar 60 euros hemos pasado a pagar 110, bueno, pues en el caso de las comunidades de regantes, se ha pasado de pagar 3000 euros de factura a pagar 5000. En el caso del gasóleo agrícola pues ha subido en 5 meses 30 o 40 céntimos. Un tractor muy normalito haciendo un trabajo muy normal en un día cualquiera gasta 70 u 80 litros de gasoil, si el trabajo es duro puede irse perfectamente al doble. Eso se traduce en que gastas 25 euros más de combustible al día. Los abonos han subido, algunos han duplicado su precio. Todo eso hace que la explotación del campo sea cada vez menos viable, porque además está el tema de que es un trabajo duro, que es muy sacrificado y que tiene pocos festivos, poca rentabilidad. Nos guste o no, como decía antes con el agua, por muy chulos que estén los vaqueros de Salsa o los bolsos de Bimba y Lola, y los Iphone, el agua y la comida son imprescindibles. Y si abandonamos la agricultura dependeremos de que Marruecos o Chile quieran enviarnos comida. ¿Os imagináis algunos si en vez de necesitar microchips de China y que esta no envía, necesitáramos comida de Marruecos o de donde sea y no la enviaran?

La agricultura, el agua y la energía deberían ser tema principal de inversión, investigación y desarrollo del estado, al menos de un estado serio. No tenemos energía, cada vez menos agua y pronto no tendremos alimentos. Y habrá que rogar a Hassan II que nos envíe qué comer.


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Nov 2021)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Hola paisano xD
> 
> Haciéndome la competencia por el foro eh?



Es a mi?


----------



## alopecio (29 Nov 2021)

Gracias por la respuesta, Diego. Por desgracia, tocan tiempos difíciles.


----------



## Diego Almazán (30 Nov 2021)

alopecio dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, Diego. Por desgracia, tocan tiempos difíciles.



No sé si con mayor o menor interés, pero este tipo de noticias creo que están enfocadas a 'justificar' o 'preparar' a la opinión pública ante la subida. Pero de noticia no tienen nada. Todos sabemos que si sube el combustible sube todo lo que se transporta, desde personas hasta palillos de dientes de china. Y todos sabemos que si sube la electricidad sube todo lo que se produzca, conserve, utilice con electricidad.

Es obvio que quieren desviar la atención, porque no es renfe la que sube los billetes, o los agricultores los que suben los alimentos, o Zara la que sube la ropa, o el Corte Inglés las colonias. Es el gobierno el que sube la energía y con ello sube todo lo demás.


----------



## alopecio (30 Nov 2021)

Ni más ni menos. Lo bueno ( o malo, más bien) es que no solo está sucediendo a nivel estatal, o europeo, sino a nivel global. 
Donde yo trabajo se exporta el 95% de la producción a todo el mundo. Tenemos clientes en EE.UU., México, Sudamérica, Sri Lanka, China, Europa... y el discurso es el mismo en todos estos sitios. Escasez, encarecimiento de productos, inflación.

Pero bueno, vamos al lío que interesa. Tengo un compañero en el trabajo que es un fanático del aceite sin filtrar, es de esos que se unta el aceite en una tostada y se lo come tal cual. El año pasado le hablé de vosotros y compró algunas botellas, con las cuales quedó encantado (me dijo que incluso le llamasteis después para preguntar si le había gustado) . Este año le avisé de la nueva cosecha, pero creo que no ha estado espabilado y no ha comprado. ¿Os queda algo todavía?

Por cierto, yo también soy un orgulloso cliente vuestro.


----------



## Diego Almazán (1 Dic 2021)

alopecio dijo:


> Ni más ni menos. Lo bueno ( o malo, más bien) es que no solo está sucediendo a nivel estatal, o europeo, sino a nivel global.
> Donde yo trabajo se exporta el 95% de la producción a todo el mundo. Tenemos clientes en EE.UU., México, Sudamérica, Sri Lanka, China, Europa... y el discurso es el mismo en todos estos sitios. Escasez, encarecimiento de productos, inflación.
> 
> Pero bueno, vamos al lío que interesa. Tengo un compañero en el trabajo que es un fanático del aceite sin filtrar, es de esos que se unta el aceite en una tostada y se lo come tal cual. El año pasado le hablé de vosotros y compró algunas botellas, con las cuales quedó encantado (me dijo que incluso le llamasteis después para preguntar si le había gustado) . Este año le avisé de la nueva cosecha, pero creo que no ha estado espabilado y no ha comprado. ¿Os queda algo todavía?
> ...




Sin filtrar no queda nada. De todas maneras queda del mejor que hacemos, que es Primeros días, y queda Olivar de Plata filtrado, que es muy bueno también. Está filtrado, pero a mi entender es mejor, pero es cierto que no tiene ese aura que se le está dando a los aoves sin filtrar.


----------



## alopecio (1 Dic 2021)

Pues nada, se tendrá que esperar al año que viene. Gracias por la respuesta, Diego.


----------



## Mentalharm (1 Dic 2021)

Te has decidido a registrarte pero llevas desde el 2013? No se diego...


----------



## singermorning (1 Dic 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Te has decidido a registrarte pero llevas desde el 2013? No se diego...



Has visto la fecha de registro y del primer mensaje?


----------



## Meridacarbono (1 Dic 2021)

Hola Diego, encantado de saludarte y gracias por aportar tus conocimientos a todos.
Una pregunta, sabes el rendimiento que suele salir la aceituna por tu zona????.
En mi pueblo según el tipo de aceituna suele haber mucha diferencia y también según el mes de recogida. Me ha pasado de salir aceitunas al 15% de rendimiento y otras veces al 20%, llevando mezcla de aceituna manzanilla con picual.


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Dic 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Te has decidido a registrarte pero llevas desde el 2013? No se diego...



Pues no sé muy bien qué me quieres decir o preguntar, pero lo que sea te lo aclaro con gusto. Si puedo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (2 Dic 2021)

Meridacarbono dijo:


> Hola Diego, encantado de saludarte y gracias por aportar tus conocimientos a todos.
> Una pregunta, sabes el rendimiento que suele salir la aceituna por tu zona????.
> En mi pueblo según el tipo de aceituna suele haber mucha diferencia y también según el mes de recogida. Me ha pasado de salir aceitunas al 15% de rendimiento y otras veces al 20%, llevando mezcla de aceituna manzanilla con picual.




Primero, para todos los que no sabéis de qué va la pregunta. El rendimiento es la cantidad de aceite que contiene la aceituna, la aceituna como fruto no es todo aceite, de hecho muchos las coméis en aperitivo y veréis que no son una explosión de aceite. Los olivareros cogemos la cosecha de aceitunas pero el rendimiento graso de las mismas, la cantidad de aceite que contienen, hacen que la cosecha valga más o menos.

El rendimiento varía según la variedad, la nuestra, picual, es una variedad con un rendimiento alto. Luego depende mucho del estado de maduración, cuando la maduración avanza aumenta el contenido graso. En nuestra zona los rendimientos suelen estar por encima del 20%, pero por ejemplo nosotros este año, Primeros días de cosecha, lo hemos hecho con un 13% de rendimiento Primeros días de cosecha 2021 y 13 es un rendimiento alto para un aove premium

Manzanilla, una variedad que se destina a consumo en mesa, es una variedad con rendimiento bajo. Es lo normal, las variedades que contienen más aceite se suelen destinar para almazara y las que contienen menos se suelen destinar para aderezo.


----------



## Meridacarbono (2 Dic 2021)

Y cuanto tiempo puede estar la aceituna almacenada hasta que se procesa.????


----------



## Mahlzeit (3 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Me pongo a la cola.



Lanzando nuevo pedido de la nueva cosecha, que seguro será excelente como los anteriores años. Y con éste es ya el 4° año que os soy fiel


----------



## masia (3 Dic 2021)

Mahlzeit dijo:


> Lanzando nuevo pedido de la nueva cosecha, que seguro será excelente como los anteriores años. Y con éste es ya el 4° año que os soy fiel



A mi, el Bag in Box, ya forma parte de la "decoración" de la cocina, junto con el microondas o la cafetera o la batidora... jejeje.


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> A mi, el Bag in Box, ya forma parte de la "decoración" de la cocina, junto con el microondas o la cafetera o la batidora... jejeje.



Muchas gracias por la confianza.



Meridacarbono dijo:


> Y cuanto tiempo puede estar la aceituna almacenada hasta que se procesa.????



Depende del tipo de aceite que quieras hacer. Antes, con el sistema de molienda antiguo era normal ver montañas de aceituna esperando a molturarse, en lo que se conocía como troje y que dió lugar a un defecto así llamado en el aceite, atrojado, que es cuando la aceituna fermenta amontonada. Si quieres hacer un aceite lampante puedes tenerla almacenada semanas o más.

Nosotros, por ejemplo, intentamos que esté el menor tiempo posible, algo imprescindible para hacer un aove de calidad. Si vamos a llegar a la almazara temprano porque hemos estado recogiendo de noche, o muy temprano, para evitar la temperatura, el día antes hablamos con el maestro de almazara para acompasar nuestra llegada a que nos esté esperando para moler, para que la aceituna no tenga tiempo de deteriorarse.



Mahlzeit dijo:


> Lanzando nuevo pedido de la nueva cosecha, que seguro será excelente como los anteriores años. Y con éste es ya el 4° año que os soy fiel



Muchas gracias or la fidelidad.


----------



## Mahlzeit (4 Dic 2021)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Muchas gracias or la fidelidad.



@Diego Almazán, te he dejado un privado por si puedes gestionar en mi pedido el detallito


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Dic 2021)

A todos sitios. A unos más que a otros, pero si, Madrid junto con el norte es donde más.


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Dic 2021)

Por si alguno se anima


----------



## Diego Almazán (19 Dic 2021)

Sabéis que siempre os lo cuento todo de nuestro aceite, el caso es que este año se me ha pasado, por tanto tema y ahora vengo con ello







Esa es la analítica, donde podéis ver todo, los peróxidos, la acidez, el que quiera una aclaración que la pida. Y os dejo la web de esta cosecha donde lo explicamos todo.

Olivar de Plata 2021


----------



## Verita Serum (20 Ene 2022)

He probado el de primera cosecha y es delicioso. Las cosas como son.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Ene 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> He probado el de primera cosecha y es delicioso. Las cosas como son.



Muchas gracias por contarlo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 Mar 2022)

El calendario de labores en el campo suele ser repetitivo. Se puede variar algo en el tiempo pero más o menos todos los años es igual.

Os podéis imaginar que todas y cada una de las labores que hacemos al olivar tienen como finalidad la obtención de buena cosecha. En nuestro caso, atendemos a la necesidad de obtener buena cantidad y también una buena calidad, aunque esto a veces vaya en detrimento de la cantidad. Os quiero explicar por encima las labores anuales y su resultado. Luego iré poniendo vídeos, muchos ya se han puesto o los hemos comentado por aquí antes.

El calendario sería así más o menos:

*Poda
Abonado
Control de malas hierbas
Control fitosanitario
Riego
Fertirrigación
Poda de verano
Preparación para recolección
Cosecha


PODA
*
Es la primera tarea tras la recolección de la cosecha anterior. Se hace en invierno, con el olivo en parada vegetativa, paraLa poda es simplemente elegir las ramas que ya no son útiles o fructíferas y eliminarlas. El criterio es siempre la obtención de una masa foliar homogénea, bien proporcionada y aireada para que la fruta madure por igual y correctamente. Os dejo unos vídeos que explican mejor.

[YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]


Después de la poda hay que triturar la leña que sale. Esto es para incorporar al suelo materia orgánica, mejorar la estructura y abonar o ayudar al abonado reduciendo o eliminando los químicos. Tengo que deciros que no hace tanto lo que hacíamos era quemar esa leña, fuimos los primeros en nuestra zona en picar los restos de poda. Hoy día ya prácticamente nadie los quema.

[YOUTUBE]

*ABONADO*

Esta tarea es alimentar a la planta. Normalmente con abonos químicos, aunque como os he dicho antes se pueden usar, de hecho nosotros lo hacemos, otros abonos, como estiércol. La fecha de esta tarea depende de la lluvia. Normalmente los abonos deben incorporarse al suelo para estar a disposición de la planta, y esto se produce por disolución de los mismos por la lluvia, así que la tarea se realiza si vienen lluvias.

[YOUTUBE]

*CONTROL DE MALAS HIERBAS*

Como indica, es controlar las hierbas que salen en el olivar para que no compitan con él cuando hay escasez de agua o nutrientes, pero que si favorezcan al olivar con el beneficio que suponen, sobre todo como cobijo de fauna favorable (sobre todo insectos que comen otros insectos que son plagas del olivar) y proteger el suelo de la erosión. Esta tarea la realizamos varias veces en función de la climatología. Si llueve mucho hay más hierba, si no llueve como ocurre este año, por desgracia, pues no hay hierba.

[YOUTUBE]

*CONTROL FITOSANITARIO*

Este trabajo depende de la aparición de plagas o no. Y se realiza varias veces al año en función de la plaga que se quiera controlar. También se suele aprovechar para nutrir a la planta con abonos por via foliar. 

[YOUTUBE]

*RIEGO*

El riego es un trabajo mínimo semanal, si no llueve solemos regar. Y el sistema de riego tiene una vigilancia y un mantenimiento que hay que trabajar de continuo. Los animales (ciervos, jabalís, conejos) lo rompen para beber. Nosotros utilizamos sistemas de riego localizado por goteo, que aprovechan al máximo cada gota de agua y permiten además la utilización de abonos inyectados en el mismo agua. 

[YOUTUBE]

Y como os decía, hay que revisarlo porque sufre los ataques de animales.

[YOUTUBE]

*FERTIRRIGACIÓN*

La fertirrigación es la técnica que usamos para alimentar la planta, al olivo, con abonos disueltos en el agua de riego. Esta tarea nos facilita el abonado, y nos permite ajustar las dosis y reducir las pérdidas de abono. Antiguamente se solía abonar una vez al año con toda la dosis, ahora podemos usar dosis muy pequeñas, específicas de cada momento del ciclo vegetativo, y además garantizar el aprovechamiento de las mismas pues va disuelto en el agua que va directamente a las raíces del olivo.

[YOUTUBE]

*
PODA DE VERANO*

La poda de verano es una poda de limpieza que se hace en el olivar para elegir, de los brotes nuevos que salen en los cortes de la poda, los que más nos gustan o nos convienen. De esto juraría que también tenía un vídeo, pero no lo encuentro. Lo siento.


*PREPARACIÓN PARA RECOLECCIÓN*

Son todos los trabajos que hacemos para llevar a buen puerto la recolección de aceituna, aquí caben desde los trabajos en el campo para mejorar la finca con objeto de coger bien la cosecha, como puede ser adecentar los suelos para trabajar. Y además en nuestro caso, todas las analíticas que nos enseñan cómo está la maduración de la fruta y cómo será la cosecha que viene, en cada finca, a fin de poder elegir mejor la aceituna que usaremos para elaborar nuestro aceite.

[YOUTUBE]

*RECOLECCIÓN O COSECHA*

Y al final del año, para octubre o noviembre, dependiendo de la maduración, acabamos recogiendo la aceituna para elaborar nuestro aove. Aquí se trata de recoger la aceituna sana, buena, limpia, trasladarla rápidamente a la almazara para molerla, para que el zumo sea lo mejor posible. Hay muchas formas de recoger la aceituna, cada finca casi tiene la suya. Yo os enseño en un par de vídeos cómo lo hacemos nosotros.

[YOUTUBE]Método recolección Olivar de Plata

Aquí os enseñamos la recolección de noche para evitar las altas temperaturas y mejorar el aceite obtenido.

[YOUTUBE]Recolección nocturna Olivar de Plata


Entendéis todos que estos trabajos son un resumen muy resumen y mucho resumen que diría el amigo Mariano, que a lo largo del año pues son muchos más los trabajos que hacemos, muchos de ellos preparatorios de los mismos estos. O bien reparatorios en el caso de la maquinaria averiada. En fin, adyacentes a estos principales. Espero que el recorrido por el año agrícola de un olivarero os haya gustado.


----------



## skifi (5 Mar 2022)

Pedido recién cursado, desde que lo probé en mi casa ya no ha entrado otro. Aunque gaste poco y con un pedido al año me baste, y por eso nunca llego a tiempo de encargar la versión sin filtrar


----------



## kikelon (8 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues este año he llegado algo tarde pero por fín he hecho el pedido. El último, de 25 litros me ha durado más de 1 año, así que este año he pedido 20 litros y por primera vez una botellita de Primeros Días, que ya se terciaba que lo probara. Me he ahorrado los gastos de envío y aproveché un cupón de 5€ que tenía ¡gran iniciativa Diego!
Ya tengo provisión hasta la próxima cosecha, deseando probar ese Primeros Días.


----------



## SilviuOG (19 Mar 2022)

Diego, repito la pregunta en otro hilo tuyo, el de los trabajos.
Me gustaría comprar tambien aceite de oliva de "peor" cálidad, para freír y esas cosas. 
Donde puedo encontrar para que me lo envíen a Madrid?


----------



## Diego Almazán (29 Mar 2022)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Diego, repito la pregunta en otro hilo tuyo, el de los trabajos.
> Me gustaría comprar tambien aceite de oliva de "peor" cálidad, para freír y esas cosas.
> Donde puedo encontrar para que me lo envíen a Madrid?



Ya te he contestado. Yo no tengo eso que buscas, pero es fácil de encontrar. Busca aceite de oliva virgen, o incluso de orujo de oliva, en cualquier supermercado. Yo se que os suena un poco raro, pero prueba a freir algo con el mío, si lo usas igual dejas de buscar. Se puede usar perfectamente y el sabor es completamente distinto.



skifi dijo:


> Pedido recién cursado, desde que lo probé en mi casa ya no ha entrado otro. Aunque gaste poco y con un pedido al año me baste, y por eso nunca llego a tiempo de encargar la versión sin filtrar



Es una pena, prueba a estar atento alrededor de la segunda quincena de octubre. Gracias por todo.



kikelon dijo:


> Bueno, pues este año he llegado algo tarde pero por fín he hecho el pedido. El último, de 25 litros me ha durado más de 1 año, así que este año he pedido 20 litros y por primera vez una botellita de Primeros Días, que ya se terciaba que lo probara. Me he ahorrado los gastos de envío y aproveché un cupón de 5€ que tenía ¡gran iniciativa Diego!
> Ya tengo provisión hasta la próxima cosecha, deseando probar ese Primeros Días.



Muchas gracias por la fidelidad, y luego me cuentas cuando pruebes el de Primeros días de cosecha.


----------



## kikelon (30 Mar 2022)

En esto de la fritura cada maestrillo tiene su librillo. Yo uso el de Diego porque dura bastante en la freidora, el sabor de unas patatas fritas con este aceite es espectacular (y sé cuanto de objetivo hay en esto porque a mucha gente no le gusta), y porque en casa se frie muy poco, así que entiendo que alguien en un comercio o que tire mucho de fritura pues intente contener costes no usando un aceite 'premium' para freir, pero de verdad que si mantienes la freidora en 160º para freir, el aceite aguanta muy bien bastantes sesiones.
Otro motivo es que cada uno tiene sus prioridades y en mi caso, tengo muchas más cosas por delante en las que ahorrar antes que en la comida, pero cada cual gasta cuando y como quiere, que para eso nuestro trabajo nos cuesta.


----------



## Rainman (30 Mar 2022)

Pedido y recibido el aceite, espectacular Diego, muchas gracias.


----------



## Diego Almazán (31 Mar 2022)

Rainman dijo:


> Pedido y recibido el aceite, espectacular Diego, muchas gracias.



A ti. Si no fuera por vosotros esto no funcionaría.




kikelon dijo:


> En esto de la fritura cada maestrillo tiene su librillo. Yo uso el de Diego porque dura bastante en la freidora, el sabor de unas patatas fritas con este aceite es espectacular (y sé cuanto de objetivo hay en esto porque a mucha gente no le gusta), y porque en casa se frie muy poco, así que entiendo que alguien en un comercio o que tire mucho de fritura pues intente contener costes no usando un aceite 'premium' para freir, pero de verdad que si mantienes la freidora en 160º para freir, el aceite aguanta muy bien bastantes sesiones.
> Otro motivo es que cada uno tiene sus prioridades y en mi caso, tengo muchas más cosas por delante en las que ahorrar antes que en la comida, pero cada cual gasta cuando y como quiere, que para eso nuestro trabajo nos cuesta.



Claro. En cada casa se hacen las cosas de una manera. En la mia se fríe poquísimo, es cierto, pero lo que se fríe exijo que esté bueno, y el aceite no es sólo un medio de fritura, cuando usas un aceite bueno transmite al plato. Ayer o antesdeayer mojé una barra de pan en un puñado de almejas fritas, hazlo con girasol y verás el resultado. 

Entiendo perfectamente que la comida de cada cual es suya, de su casa, y que cada uno tiene sus prioridades, es verdad. Pero a día de hoy con un aceite de girasol a 3 euros o uno de oliva refinado a 5 o 6, por dios, no usar virgen extra es delito. Y estar temblando porque no viene aceite de girasol cuando Andalucía sola produce el 50% del aceite de oliva del mundo, que si metemos el resto de España estamos casi en el 60% dependiendo de la cosecha de cada año. Es de risa, es como si Emiratos árabes está asustado porque el petroleo de Rusia está paralizado por la guerra.


----------



## Diego Almazán (3 May 2022)

Para que veáis los trabajos del olivar


----------



## sopelmar (7 May 2022)

*Operación de la guardia civil 
Mixta Oleum*








La Guardia Civil de Murcia detiene a tres personas por elaborar aceites vegetales no aptos para el consumo humano


La Guardia Civil, en el marco de la operación ‘Mixta Oleum’, desarrollada en colaboración con la Inspección Regional de Consumo y Fraude Alimentario de la Comunidad Autónoma de la Región de Murcia, ha procedido a la detención de tres personas presuntamente vinculadas con la elaboración de...




www.agronewscastillayleon.com





La Guardia Civil, en el marco de la operación ‘Mixta Oleum’, desarrollada en colaboración con la Inspección Regional de Consumo y Fraude Alimentario de la Comunidad Autónoma de la Región de Murcia, ha procedido a la detención de tres personas presuntamente vinculadas con la elaboración de aceites vegetales no aptos para el consumo humano. Asimismo, en una almazara de Murcia han sido inmovilizados 12.800 kilos de aceite de oliva, 856 kilos de miel y 200 kilos de aceitunas encurtidas no aptos para el consumo humano.

La investigación se inició en el mes de junio del pasado año, cuando el SEPRONA de la Guardia Civil tuvo conocimiento a través de la Inspección Regional de Consumo y Fraude Alimentario de la Comunidad Autónoma de la Región de Murcia, de la supuesta elaboración y envasado irregular de aceite de oliva en una almazara de Murcia.


Una vez que el producto fue analizado por el Centro de Investigación y Control de Calidad del Ministerio de Consumo, acreditado por ENAC, se detectó la presencia de aceites vegetales de semillas (de palma y de girasol, entre otros), distintos al aceite de oliva.

Por tal motivo, agentes del SEPRONA procedieron a la inspección del establecimiento donde también se localizó la elaboración aceite lampante, no apto para el consumo humano ya que se trata de un aceite de oliva considerado defectuoso, bien por su proceso de elaboración, bien porque las aceitunas pueden haber sido recogidas del suelo, cuya denominación, en ningún caso, debe corresponderse con el de aceite de oliva virgen.

Asimismo, la Guardia Civil pudo determinar que este producto, envasado como aceite de oliva virgen, había sido distribuido para su comercialización en Barcelona, Gerona, Castellón y las Islas Baleares, así como para su exportación a Francia y Bélgica. Fruto de esta primera inspección, el SEPRONA, junto a inspectores de Medio Ambiente y del Servicio de Industrias y Promoción Agroalimentaria, procedieron a la suspensión de la actividad industrial y a la inmovilización de todas las partidas de aceite, miel y aceitunas encurtidas que, en ese momento, se encontraban sin etiquetar en la citada almazara.



*Alegaron el robo de los productos inmovilizados*

Cabe destacar, que durante el trascurso de los días en que se inmovilizaron los alimentos y se suspendió la actividad industrial los responsables habían seguido comercializando con varios cliente los productos inmovilizados, alegando el propietario que habían sido robados.

Por tal motivo, se procedió a la detención de los tres responsables y a la inmovilización de todos los productos envasados, así como del contenido de cuatro decantadores con 4.130 kilos de aceite de oliva, que fue retirado para su destrucción. Igualmente, se inmovilizaron 12.800 kilos de aceite de oliva, 856 kilos de miel y 200 kilos de aceitunas encurtidas,


----------



## Diego Almazán (8 May 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> *Operación de la guardia civil
> Mixta Oleum*
> 
> 
> ...



La llevamos clara con la cantidad de hijos de puta que hay. Encima, por desgracia, y aunque no lo creáis, el aceite de oliva virgen extra, tan aclamado de nuestra dieta y nuestra cocina, es un gran desconocido para el gran público. La inmensa mayoría lo que ha tomado es virgen si acaso, o extra muy en el límite del virgen solo. Esto hace que sea más fácil engañar a la gente. Un virgen extra de calidad jamás sería confundido con un aceite con mezclas de girasol o palma o cosas por el estilo, porque por los simples ácidos grasos que tienen estos, saturados o poliinsaturados ya se nota, no digamos ya los componentes minoritarios.

Coño, aquí estáis muchos que habéis probado el nuestro, muchos me habéis dicho que no se parece en nada a los que se compran de super. Así es.


----------



## sopelmar (9 May 2022)

"había sido distribuido para su comercialización en Barcelona, Gerona, Castellón y las Islas Baleares, así como para su exportación a Francia y Bélgica." 
Son zonas de guiris turismo, de usar más mantequilla franceses y belgas 
Ya por curiosidad el mercado de futuros del virgen extra se va a disparar de aquí al otoño o la 1 cosecha temprana promete ....
La cosa se está poniendo malita, la guerra se a enquistado, ya piensan en cortar los BIOcombustibles de coche de girasol, soja, Palma, es una mala señal si ya están haciendo restricciones


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 May 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> "había sido distribuido para su comercialización en Barcelona, Gerona, Castellón y las Islas Baleares, así como para su exportación a Francia y Bélgica."
> Son zonas de guiris turismo, de usar más mantequilla franceses y belgas
> Ya por curiosidad el mercado de futuros del virgen extra se va a disparar de aquí al otoño o la 1 cosecha temprana promete ....
> La cosa se está poniendo malita, la guerra se a enquistado, ya piensan en cortar los BIOcombustibles de coche de girasol, soja, Palma, es una mala señal si ya están haciendo restricciones



El gasoil agrícola lo comprábamos a 50 céntimos hace meses, ahora vale casi euro y medio. Abonos que valían 20 céntimos ahora valen 50 o más. Hace un rato me han dado un precio de un abono 14-4-4, 49,5 céntimos el kilo. Ese abono líquido seguramente no llegara a veinte céntimos el año pasado. Con todo esto te quiero decir que aunque suba el precio del aceite, que nosotros mismos lo hemos subido, no será ni mínimamente comparable al subidón que nos están pegando los insumos. Así que por desgracia, todos más pobres.

No sé hasta donde va a llegar esta ruina.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 May 2022)

Donde se puede pedir?

saludos,


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Donde se puede pedir?
> 
> saludos,




En nuestra web, Olivar de Plata


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Jun 2022)

Mala cosecha nos espera. La puntilla a los precios desorbitados de combustibles, luz o abonos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (14 Jun 2022)

Beber aceite de oliva virgen extra, como si de un chupito se tratase, se está convirtiendo en una tendencia en auge en Estados Unidos debido a que algunas _celebrities_ aseguran que este ritual es clave para su salud. La North American Olive Oil Association (NAOOA) se ha hecho eco de esta tendencia viral que comparten famosas como Beyoncé, Goldie Hawn, Kourtney Kardashian, Kelly Clarkson o Selena Gómez.
Este _trend_ vivió su momento álgido cuando el mediático Dr. Drew Ramsey, profesor clínico de psiquiatría en la Universidad de Columbia, convenció al presentador Carson Daly para que bebiera un trago de AOVE en directo en el programa _The Today Show_.
Sin embargo, _celebrities_ como Goldie Hawn aseguran beber dos cucharadas de aceite de oliva antes de acostarse y usarlo para masajear su rostro y mantener su piel joven y saludable.
Kourtney Kardashian, por su parte, bebe una cucharada de aceite de oliva cada dos días, según escribió en su web _Poosh_, donde exalta los beneficios saludables del aceite de oliva virgen extra.
Otra famosa fan del AOVE es la cantante de ascendencia mexicana, inglesa e italiana Selena Gomez, que siempre se bebe un vaso de aceite de oliva antes de subir al escenario, un truco que aprendió de otra gran artista, Kelly Clarkson.
La guionista y productora Shonda Rhimes -creadora de las series _Anatomía de Grey, Scandal_ o _Los Bridgerton_- confiesa que fue Beyoncé quien le contagió el hábito de beber aceite de oliva todos los días. De hecho, Rhimes asegura que a Beyoncé le gusta tanto beber aceite de oliva virgen extra que incluso invirtió en una compañía que comercializa su AOVE con un pequeño vaso de chupito para que saborees todos sus aromas.


----------



## skeptik (14 Jun 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> ...Selena Gomez, que siempre se bebe un vaso de aceite de oliva antes de subir al escenario...



Mira que a mí me gusta echarle AOVE a todo, hasta al yogur, pero sinceramente no podria beberme UN VASO de aceite por bueno que fuera...


----------



## singermorning (14 Jun 2022)

skeptik dijo:


> Mira que a mí me gusta echarle AOVE a todo, hasta al yogur, pero sinceramente no podria beberme UN VASO de aceite por bueno que fuera...



Totalmente de acuerdo, un vasazo de AOVE!!!!!!!

Una cucharada... ok, aunque ya ingiero el AOVE crudo de otras maneras, con pan, en ensalda, como aderezos... pero una cucharadita o un buchito de la botella no esta mal tampoco


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Jun 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, un vasazo de AOVE!!!!!!!
> 
> Una cucharada... ok, aunque ya ingiero el AOVE crudo de otras maneras, con pan, en ensalda, como aderezos... pero una cucharadita o un buchito de la botella no esta mal tampoco





skeptik dijo:


> Mira que a mí me gusta echarle AOVE a todo, hasta al yogur, pero sinceramente no podria beberme UN VASO de aceite por bueno que fuera...



A ver, las cosas de los famosos ya sabéis cómo son. Aunuqe es cierto que mucha gente toma en ayunas un trago de aove. De todas formas habla de chupito, que será poco más que una cucharada sopera. Un vaso de cuarto de litro no se podría tomar nadie, a mi me viene genial que famosos hagan campaña por el aove, que es muy bueno, que tiene muchos antioxidantes, vitaminas y demás, pero no deja de ser una grasa con 9 calorías por gramo, un vaso tendría fácilmente 1800 calorías, total que ya no puedes comer nada más en todo el día.


----------



## singermorning (15 Jun 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> A ver, las cosas de los famosos ya sabéis cómo son. Aunuqe es cierto que mucha gente toma en ayunas un trago de aove. De todas formas habla de chupito, que será poco más que una cucharada sopera. Un vaso de cuarto de litro no se podría tomar nadie, a mi me viene genial que famosos hagan campaña por el aove, que es muy bueno, que tiene muchos antioxidantes, vitaminas y demás, pero no deja de ser una grasa con 9 calorías por gramo, un vaso tendría fácilmente 1800 calorías, total que ya no puedes comer nada más en todo el día.



Tampoco descartes el tema comercial. Detras estan asociaciones e intereses del sector oleico gringo...


----------



## Seagrams (15 Jun 2022)

Ola amigo Diego busco un aseite de oliva que endelgaze y este de oferta cual recomienda grasia crá


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Jun 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Ola amigo Diego busco un aseite de oliva que endelgaze y este de oferta cual recomienda grasia crá



Pues lamento decirte que eso es imposible, crá. 

El aceite de oliva tiene infinidad de aspectos positivos para la salud, infinidad de estudios científicos lo acreditan, pero para lo que buscas, ni este, ni ningún aceite te puede ayudar. El aceite es una grasa, y como todas las grasas el contenido calórico es elevado. Ojo, son indispensables para la vida y para el buen funcionamiento del organismo, pero adelgazar no adelgazan.



singermorning dijo:


> Tampoco descartes el tema comercial. Detras estan asociaciones e intereses del sector oleico gringo...



Bueno, cualquier ayuda es bien recibida. Aunque ya sean productores en EEUU, no tienen capacidad para abastecerse ni a ellos mismos. Todo lo que promocionen y difundan, siendo verdad, nos ayuda a nosotros.


----------



## Seagrams (17 Jun 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues lamento decirte que eso es imposible, crá.
> 
> El aceite de oliva tiene infinidad de aspectos positivos para la salud, infinidad de estudios científicos lo acreditan, pero para lo que buscas, ni este, ni ningún aceite te puede ayudar. El aceite es una grasa, y como todas las grasas el contenido calórico es elevado. Ojo, son indispensables para la vida y para el buen funcionamiento del organismo, pero adelgazar no adelgazan.



Aora no se puede endelgazar comiendo grasa endevé que cosa tienen estos payos


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Ago 2022)

*FUENTE: **Olimerca*

Los olivares europeos captan una cantidad de dióxido de carbono de la atmósfera similar a la emitida en España, según las cifras publicadas por el INE en 2020. Además, plantea alternativas para aumentar estas cifras, relacionadas con posibilidades de aprovechamiento de subproductos de la industria olivarera que contribuirán a una explotación más sostenible, con el foco puesto en la economía circular.

Así lo señala un estudio realizado por un equipo de investigación de la Universidad de Jaén, en el que, con el objetivo mundial de reducir las emisiones de dióxido de carbono para frenar el calentamiento global, los expertos realizan un completo mapa sobre la producción y eliminación del gas de la atmósfera vinculado con los olivares de España, Italia, Grecia y Portugal.

Concretamente, los datos se sitúan en torno a 0,22 gigatoneladas del gas que se acumula en los olivos y 0,03 que podrían capturarse anualmente en los suelos de cultivo. En el estudio, publicado en el artículo ‘The potential role of olive groves to deliver carbon dioxide removal in a carbon-neutral Europe: Opportunities and challenges’ de la revista Renewable and Sustainable Energy Reviews, realizan la evaluación geoespacial de los cultivos actuales.

Además, estiman su potencial de eliminación de CO2 considerando distintas actuaciones, desde buenas prácticas para su protección y la manera de laboreo, hasta el aprovechamiento de la biomasa residual asociada o el desarrollo de nuevos materiales a partir de ella.

Los datos se sitúan en torno a 0,22 gigatoneladas del gas que se acumula en los olivos y 0,03 que podrían capturarse anualmente en los suelos de cultivo
Así, los investigadores muestran el ciclo de vida completo con el que se observa de una manera transparente dónde se producen las emisiones en la cadena de suministro y de qué forma se pueden reducir. “En el trabajo planteamos cinco vías para eliminar CO2 atmosférico, dos relacionadas con el cultivo directamente y tres con el aprovechamiento de los subproductos generados. Además de suprimir miles de millones de kilogramos de dióxido de carbono de la atmósfera cada año, se podrían elaborar productos químicos, materiales y energía renovable. Al mismo tiempo, la industria lograría una mayor rentabilidad y posicionamiento en transición ecológica”, indica a la Fundación Descubre el investigador de la Universidad de Jaén Ángel Galán, autor del artículo.

Secuestrando al carbono
La captación natural del dióxido de carbono de la atmósfera se produce gracias a los océanos, las plantas y el suelo. Cuantificar las cantidades que cada cual aporta para la reducción de este gas, uno de los responsables del aumento de temperatura en la Tierra, puede permitir la aplicación de estrategias para lograr el objetivo de que el clima mundial se mantenga estable.

Teniendo en cuenta los datos de la Unión Europea, la extensión de olivar en los países miembros se sitúa en 5.449.035 hectáreas. A partir de estos datos, el equipo de investigación ha establecido las cifras en la captura de CO2 de este cultivo, tanto por árbol como en el suelo. Con los resultados obtenidos proponen alternativas que pueden lograr que esas cantidades aumenten. Para ello, plantean soluciones de tipo natural y alternativas tecnológicas de eliminación del gas.

Por un lado, la aplicación de prácticas agronómicas sostenibles como el mantenimiento de las cubiertas vegetales y no labrar las tierras, además de aumentar la cantidad de CO2 secuestrado, amplía la materia orgánica de los suelos, aportando mayor sostenibilidad, productividad y rentabilidad a los cultivos. Por otro lado, el aprovechamiento más eficiente de la biomasa obtenida a partir de los subproductos del olivar y de la industria del aceite, como los huesos de aceituna, el orujo o los restos de poda, permitiría ampliar estas cifras y, al mismo tiempo, generar distintos productos renovables.

Por ejemplo, en la producción de biochar, el CO2 queda capturado en el biocarbón que es muy estable, tarda mucho en degradarse y puede utilizarse como enmienda orgánica en suelos agrícolas. Por tanto, no solo se recupera el gas, sino que tarda siglos en devolverse a la atmósfera. También proponen la conversión de biomasa en otros productos como electricidad o hidrógeno que permitan que el dióxido de carbono que se libera durante su producción pueda capturarse e inyectarse de forma permanente en la tierra en vez de liberarse al aire. Por otro lado, la fermentación de la poda, por ejemplo, puede ser una fuente de bioetanol, con el que se puede obtener combustibles sostenibles para el sector del transporte.

Otra de las alternativas que plantean es la producción de materiales que permitan el secuestro de CO2 por más tiempo, como elementos de construcción de madera o cemento. Así, no solo no se liberaría el dióxido a la atmósfera, sino que permanecería secuestrado durante más tiempo para estabilizar el clima.

Novedad del trabajo
La novedad del trabajo es que los investigadores han identificado varias acciones teniendo en cuenta todas las emisiones relacionadas con este cultivo, su industria asociada y sus oportunidades de explotación. De esta manera obtienen una evaluación integral del potencial del olivar en cuanto al ciclo de vida del carbono y así conseguir emisiones negativas.

Es decir, se debe tener en cuenta el gas liberado en todo el proceso de la cadena de producción, incluyendo el cultivo, el transporte de la cadena de suministros, la manipulación de los subproductos y la fabricación de nuevos materiales. A partir de esta información, se pueden identificar oportunidades y aplicar acciones prácticas que amplíen las cantidades de secuestro en la tierra y contribuir al objetivo de neutralidad de carbono.

Los expertos continúan esta investigación, financiada por el Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación. Así se centran en otros sectores que contribuyan a la consecución de los objetivos de desarrollo sostenible marcados por el acuerdo de París. En él, 196 países, acordaron trabajar conjuntamente para limitar el calentamiento mundial a 1,5 grados centígrados, en comparación con los niveles preindustriales.


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## singermorning (20 Ago 2022)

Oye Diego, como ves el tema de la cosecha de esta temporada? se espera una bajada global de la produccion en España, como se comenta, de hasta un 70%?


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Ago 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> Oye Diego, como ves el tema de la cosecha de esta temporada? se espera una bajada global de la produccion en España, como se comenta, de hasta un 70%?



Las perspectivas son malas desde luego, yo te puedo hablar de mi comarca, que es lo que manejo, y la cosecha aquí es desastrosa, hay fincas que no tienen nada. Es verdad que hay muchos olivos en toda España que yo no controlo pero también te digo que la loma de Úbeda es posiblemente la zona olivarera más productiva del mundo y aquí la cosecha está muy mermada.

En nuestro caso particular, nosotros de normal, un año corriente destinamos menos de la mitad de nuestra aceituna a elaborar Olivar de Plata, el resto de la aceituna lo llevamos a cooperativa para elaborar graneles. Pues este año con la aceituna que tenemos estamos justos para elaborar nuestro aceite. Eso que no empeore la cosa, pues mucha de la producción se decide en septiembre y octubre. Un otoño de temperaturas suaves y lluvias propicia que la cosecha llegue a buen puerto, sobre todo en los secanos. Si por el contrario hace calor y no hay precipitaciones puede ser que la poca aceituna que tienen los olivos la necesites ellos mismos para sobrevivir. Y el árbol tira de la humedad del fruto, lo consume y luego lo tira si es necesario.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## kikelon (5 Oct 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


>



Diego, es ciértamente dramático, como si ya vivir de la agricultura no fuera una contínua incertidumbre. Al final esto lo tendrás que repercutir en el precio, sumado a que tendrás menos cosecha ¿que porcentaje crees que os veréis forzados a incrementar? Entiendo que esto también destroza a la serie de Primeros Dias de Cosecha ¿no?
Esperemos que podáis salvar la temporada y podamos seguir disfrutando de vuestro producto.


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Oct 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> Diego, es ciértamente dramático, como si ya vivir de la agricultura no fuera una contínua incertidumbre. Al final esto lo tendrás que repercutir en el precio, sumado a que tendrás menos cosecha ¿que porcentaje crees que os veréis forzados a incrementar? Entiendo que esto también destroza a la serie de Primeros Dias de Cosecha ¿no?
> Esperemos que podáis salvar la temporada y podamos seguir disfrutando de vuestro producto.



La realidad del campo es muy triste, hace unos días se materializó un acuerdo Europa Marruecos para importar aceite de oliva de allí. Los productos alimentarios son usados como moneda de cambio para enviar nosotros, o los países industrializados de Europa más bien, productos tecnológicos. Y los que están perdiendo son los consumidores finales que cada vez comen peor y más caro.

Igual me equivoco pero la luz y la energía en general van a dar la puntilla a muchas explotaciones agrícolas y ganaderas, y se trata de comer, no de caprichos, y estamos poniendo nuestra comida en manos de cuatro dictadores o reyes que igual mañana piensan otra cosa y no te la envían. 

Aceite de marruecos


----------



## kikelon (6 Oct 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> La realidad del campo es muy triste, hace unos días se materializó un acuerdo Europa Marruecos para importar aceite de oliva de allí. Los productos alimentarios son usados como moneda de cambio para enviar nosotros, o los países industrializados de Europa más bien, productos tecnológicos. Y los que están perdiendo son los consumidores finales que cada vez comen peor y más caro.
> 
> Igual me equivoco pero la luz y la energía en general van a dar la puntilla a muchas explotaciones agrícolas y ganaderas, y se trata de comer, no de caprichos, y estamos poniendo nuestra comida en manos de cuatro dictadores o reyes que igual mañana piensan otra cosa y no te la envían.
> 
> Aceite de marruecos



Lo siento no tengo Facebook, no puedo ver el enlace, pero es triste que se juegue así con un sector tan nuestro y tan importante para nuestra identidad, del que viven tantas familias, para acabar sirviendo en bandeja a la compentencia importada un mercado ya decrépito de por sí. Espero de corazón que podáis superar el bache y podamos seguir disfrutando de vuestros productos. Al resto de españoles, solo pedirles que tengan un poco de orgullo patrio y consuman productos de origen español, que consuman en los comercios de barrio, y que dejen de engordar las cuentas de multinacionales que deslocalizan mercados e industrias enteras dejando en la incertidumbre y la miseria a miles de compatriotas.


----------



## Besucher (7 Oct 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> La realidad del campo es muy triste, hace unos días se materializó un acuerdo Europa Marruecos para importar aceite de oliva de allí. Los productos alimentarios son usados como moneda de cambio para enviar nosotros, o los países industrializados de Europa más bien, productos tecnológicos. Y los que están perdiendo son los consumidores finales que cada vez comen peor y más caro.
> 
> Igual me equivoco pero la luz y la energía en general van a dar la puntilla a muchas explotaciones agrícolas y ganaderas, y se trata de comer, no de caprichos, y estamos poniendo nuestra comida en manos de cuatro dictadores o reyes que igual mañana piensan otra cosa y no te la envían.
> 
> Aceite de marruecos



Diego, ya sé que no es fácil porque los españoles son muy cainitas, y si pueden aprovecharse del trabajo o reivindicación del vecino, lo hará sin mover un dedo.

Pero ante esta situación se hace necesario que os mováis. No va a ir nadie a vuestra casa para arreglar el problema. O salís a la calle, rápido y con rotundidad (manifestaciones que hagan daño de mobiliario, de contenedores y neumáticos quemados cortando autovías y vías de AVE) o, con toda mi lástima para el sector, estáis muertos.

Cada vez en el campo sois más mayores, y las ganas de liarla son menores. Así que, o se hace cuanto antes, o no lo haréis.

Empezad a tocar los coj. a base de bien, o se os tomará por el pito de un sereno, como se lleva haciendo desde que se entró en la CEE.

Los franceses ya hicieron su trabajo en la frontera con los camiones españoles, y les va mucho mejor que a los agricultores y ganaderos españoles. ¿Por qué no hacéis lo mismo con la traición de la UE con los productos de Marruecos?

España está boqueando, y uno de sus pilares, como es la agricultura, cavando su propia tumba. Haced algo, o adiós.


----------



## loquesubebaja (15 Oct 2022)

Buenos dias Diego, ya se que la cosa esta jodida y mucho, pero estoy esperando a lo que saqueis este año. Ya el año pasado me aprovisione en noviembre, y ahoa estoy amenos de un litro de quedarme sin ese oroverde.

Contad conmigo como cliente.

viva Jaén.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Oct 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Buenos dias Diego, ya se que la cosa esta jodida y mucho, pero estoy esperando a lo que saqueis este año. Ya el año pasado me aprovisione en noviembre, y ahoa estoy amenos de un litro de quedarme sin ese oroverde.
> 
> Contad conmigo como cliente.
> 
> viva Jaén.





kikelon dijo:


> Lo siento no tengo Facebook, no puedo ver el enlace, pero es triste que se juegue así con un sector tan nuestro y tan importante para nuestra identidad, del que viven tantas familias, para acabar sirviendo en bandeja a la compentencia importada un mercado ya decrépito de por sí. Espero de corazón que podáis superar el bache y podamos seguir disfrutando de vuestros productos. Al resto de españoles, solo pedirles que tengan un poco de orgullo patrio y consuman productos de origen español, que consuman en los comercios de barrio, y que dejen de engordar las cuentas de multinacionales que deslocalizan mercados e industrias enteras dejando en la incertidumbre y la miseria a miles de compatriotas.





Besucher dijo:


> Diego, ya sé que no es fácil porque los españoles son muy cainitas, y si pueden aprovecharse del trabajo o reivindicación del vecino, lo hará sin mover un dedo.
> 
> Pero ante esta situación se hace necesario que os mováis. No va a ir nadie a vuestra casa para arreglar el problema. O salís a la calle, rápido y con rotundidad (manifestaciones que hagan daño de mobiliario, de contenedores y neumáticos quemados cortando autovías y vías de AVE) o, con toda mi lástima para el sector, estáis muertos.
> 
> ...




Os agradezco mucho los ánimos a los tres, la verdad es que el problema tiene difícil solución.

Por un lado porque es climatológico, y eso no depende de nosotros, creamos más o menos en el cambio climático, es imposible que cambiemos para bien el clima en poco tiempo. Vivimos con el desierto a las puertas, no es que esté en Marruecos, es que está en Almería, Granada y Murcia, y Jaén si me apuras al sur. Si afecta más a los agricultores pero no somos los únicos, se ataca a los campos de golf o a las piscinas como cosas de ricos, pero la realidad es que agua malgastamos todos, sin embargo hablar de trasvases o nuevas presas es como mentar al diablo. Una política de agua seria y de país es tan o más importante que la política educativa, pero viendo lo que hacen con la educación..

Por otro lado, como bien apuntáis alguno, la gente del campo como norma es tranquila, buena y mayor. Hoy se han manifestado los pensionistas, seguramente no hayan roto absolutamente nada, si se manifiestan agricultores es igual. De todas formas tampoco creo que haya que destrozar nada. Ni siquiera creo que sea un tema agrícola, porque es comida, y comer comemos todos. Sería tan sencillo como poner en cada cesta o caja de fruta su origen y su forma de cultivo, y su precio. Y que cada uno elija, el que quiera un tomate de marruecos o una naranja de sudáfrica hasta los topes de pesticidas pero más barata que la compre. Lo que no es de recibo es que no te lo digan, te vendan lo barato y malo y al precio de lo sano y cercano. Y que la enorme diferencia de precio, que ya nos pagan aquí una miseria, y a lo que viene de fuera todavía peor, se la queden los mismos. Que entiendo perfectamente que hay una cadena de valor y que tiene que ganar todo el mundo, pero que de un invernadero de El Ejido a Málaga o Murcia hay cien kilómetros y no es posible que un tomate pase de 20 céntimos a tres euros. Otra cosa es llevarlo a Noruega.

Yo sé lo que valen las cosas, las cajas, las botellas, los papeles, la burocracia, todo, coño, de media MRW se lleva un euro de cada litro de aceite que vendemos, que se dice pronto. Hago la pedagogía que puedo y vendo lo que soy capaz de llegar, pero es verdad que el campo en los países desarrollados tiene muy difícil solución. Nadie quiere vivir aquí, nadie quiere trabajar en algo duro físicamente, y con la incertidumbre del clima, y por supuesto la gente joven sobre todo no valora lo realmente importante.

Gracias por el desahogo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Oct 2022)

Aceite de marruecos


Diego Almazán dijo:


> La realidad del campo es muy triste, hace unos días se materializó un acuerdo Europa Marruecos para importar aceite de oliva de allí. Los productos alimentarios son usados como moneda de cambio para enviar nosotros, o los países industrializados de Europa más bien, productos tecnológicos. Y los que están perdiendo son los consumidores finales que cada vez comen peor y más caro.
> 
> Igual me equivoco pero la luz y la energía en general van a dar la puntilla a muchas explotaciones agrícolas y ganaderas, y se trata de comer, no de caprichos, y estamos poniendo nuestra comida en manos de cuatro dictadores o reyes que igual mañana piensan otra cosa y no te la envían.



up


----------



## kikelon (17 Oct 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Os agradezco mucho los ánimos a los tres, la verdad es que el problema tiene difícil solución.
> 
> Por un lado porque es climatológico, y eso no depende de nosotros, creamos más o menos en el cambio climático, es imposible que cambiemos para bien el clima en poco tiempo. Vivimos con el desierto a las puertas, no es que esté en Marruecos, es que está en Almería, Granada y Murcia, y Jaén si me apuras al sur. Si afecta más a los agricultores pero no somos los únicos, se ataca a los campos de golf o a las piscinas como cosas de ricos, pero la realidad es que agua malgastamos todos, sin embargo hablar de trasvases o nuevas presas es como mentar al diablo. Una política de agua seria y de país es tan o más importante que la política educativa, pero viendo lo que hacen con la educación..
> 
> ...



El origen lo dice, otra cosa es que lo quieras leer. Ahora el Consum inundado de naranja sudafricana, lo pone en el rótulo, pues ahí se queda. Banana de nosedonde al lado del plátano canario, pues valdrá la mitad pero yo siempre veo vacios los cestos del platano canario y eso me da un poco de fe. Por temporada también patata francesa, pues ahí se queda. Solo tenemos que valorar lo que se produce en nuestra tierra, pero la gente prefiere que le sobre para el black friday de Amazon, luego vendrán los lloros, pero esto no es patriotismo, es simple supervivencia, lo que se hace bien en tu tierra tienes que valorarlo y protegerlo, hasta que quede claro que aquí ni patata francesa, ni banana, ni naranja de sudáfrica tienen hueco, ni por supuesto aceite marroquí, nos ha jodido. Un poco de amor propio que luego a todos se nos llena la boca con la selección y no hacemos ni lo mínimo para proteger nuestras joyas gastronómicas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (22 Oct 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> El origen lo dice, otra cosa es que lo quieras leer. Ahora el Consum inundado de naranja sudafricana, lo pone en el rótulo, pues ahí se queda. Banana de nosedonde al lado del plátano canario, pues valdrá la mitad pero yo siempre veo vacios los cestos del platano canario y eso me da un poco de fe. Por temporada también patata francesa, pues ahí se queda. Solo tenemos que valorar lo que se produce en nuestra tierra, pero la gente prefiere que le sobre para el black friday de Amazon, luego vendrán los lloros, pero esto no es patriotismo, es simple supervivencia, lo que se hace bien en tu tierra tienes que valorarlo y protegerlo, hasta que quede claro que aquí ni patata francesa, ni banana, ni naranja de sudáfrica tienen hueco, ni por supuesto aceite marroquí, nos ha jodido. Un poco de amor propio que luego a todos se nos llena la boca con la selección y no hacemos ni lo mínimo para proteger nuestras joyas gastronómicas.



Si es que ni siquiera es por patriotismo, ni por nada, es por visión de futuro. Si echamos a perder nuestra comida, si dependemos del tomate, la naranja o el aceite de marruecos, que es más barato, y que incluso podría llegar a ser igual de bueno si está bien cultivado y demás, puede ocurrir que a Mohamed VI se le antoje cortar el suministro de comida como a Putin el del gas, y sin calefacción todavía se puede vivir, a duras penas, pero se puede, pero sin comida no.

Los pueblos necesitan atención, necesitan mejoras, necesitan políticos de altura, que no los hay, para llevar a cabo tareas que antes se hacían por pura supervivencia como los montes, la madera, el corcho, la resina, el pastoreo, las colmenas, de embalses ni hablamos ya, genreación eléctrica sostenible, y la agricultura por supuesto, tareas que son imprescindibles para la propia supervivencia del país y que la gente de aquí ya no quiere hacer. En los pueblos es posible una inmigración controlada, sin guetos, que incluya al inmigrante en el país sin problemas. Porque hay un niño o dos por clase y se van a interrelacionar con los demás. Así había futuro.


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Oct 2022)

FUENTE

*Los médicos opinan sobre el proyecto de Real Decreto que obliga a freír con aceite de oliva o aceite de girasol alto oleico en los centros educativos*

Una dieta adecuada de una persona adulta sana debe aportar entre unos 60 y 90 gramos de grasas al día, es decir entre el 20 y el 30% de la energía, pudiéndose llegar al 35% si la grasa dominante es el aceite de oliva. No obstante, si se incrementa el consumo de aceite de oliva, deberían reducirse los otros tipos de grasas para evitar incrementar la ingesta calórica, pero preservando el aporte mínimo de ácidos grasos esenciales. Todo ello, acompañado de un estilo de vida saludable en general. En relación al AOVE lo recomendable sería 40-50 ml./día/persona -4 ó 6 cucharadas soperas- en crudo y para cocinar.


----------



## singermorning (23 Oct 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Si es que ni siquiera es por patriotismo, ni por nada, es por visión de futuro. Si echamos a perder nuestra comida, si dependemos del tomate, la naranja o el aceite de marruecos, que es más barato, y que incluso podría llegar a ser igual de bueno si está bien cultivado y demás, puede ocurrir que a Mohamed VI se le antoje cortar el suministro de comida como a Putin el del gas, y sin calefacción todavía se puede vivir, a duras penas, pero se puede, pero sin comida no.
> 
> Los pueblos necesitan atención, necesitan mejoras, necesitan políticos de altura, que no los hay, para llevar a cabo tareas que antes se hacían por pura supervivencia como los montes, la madera, el corcho, la resina, el pastoreo, las colmenas, de embalses ni hablamos ya, genreación eléctrica sostenible, y la agricultura por supuesto, tareas que son imprescindibles para la propia supervivencia del país y que la gente de aquí ya no quiere hacer. En los pueblos es posible una inmigración controlada, sin guetos, que incluya al inmigrante en el país sin problemas. Porque hay un niño o dos por clase y se van a interrelacionar con los demás. Así había futuro.



Coincido en eso que comentas de que productos de fuera que pueden tener la misma (o incluso mayor) calidad que los de aqui. Un amigo mio siempre decia del vino y del aceite que España produce unos productos de grandisima calidad, pero a la vez, tambien se produce mucho producto mediocre, como cualquier pais. Y que el problema del producto importado, es que normalmente el importador va al extranjero a buscar no un producto de calidad, sino el beneficio empresarial a base de reducir costes (aqui podriamos hablar tambien de ropa, calzado etc...), por lo que es dificil que traigan "lo mejor" (salvo en productos que no se cultiven o crien aqui, con excepciones). Un claro ejemplo son los ajos chinos (y pongo este ejemplo porque he comido ajos chinos cojonudos, fuera de España).

Estas cosas son inevitables, en cierto modo, aunque sea una pena. La cantidad de aceite que produce España tiene un techo, y aumentar mucho su produccion seria a costa de intensificar y reducir la calidad, y eso perjudica la reputacion del producto (el aceite de España tiene bastante buena reputacion, por un lado, y por otro, muchas marcas blancas de cadenas de supermercados extranjeros compran aceite de España - siempre miro las etiquetas en el extranjero por curiosidad). Tambien afecta al medio ambiente (la intensificacion del olivar, y la cosecha nocturna son un problema, al final se acabaran matando mas zorzales durante la cosecha que por cazadores)

El aumento de aceite marroqui en España no lo veo en principio un problema para vosotros, y para gente como vosotros, productores pequeños/familiares, que haceis un producto de calidad y asequible, con clientela que a menudo repite año tras año. Si que lo veo mas problematico para almazaras y cooperativas grandes, que trabajan a volumen y venden a granel. Osea, esto es España y somos tierra de AOVE, a nivel individual tendrian que estar las circunstancias personales muy jodidas para tener que ahorrarte 50 centimos o un euro en el aceite a sabiendas de comprar aceite de fuera. Ademas, para que el aceite marroqui empiece a copar los lineales de supermercados primero tiene que "comerse" todo el sector procesado (por ejemplo, latas de conservas de pescados, gazpachos, salmorejos, precocinados, incluso las cremas y productos de estetica, todos esos productos que se anuncian y ponen en sus envases "con aceite de oliva"... osea, productos de supermercado en los que no "sabes" el origen del aceite) y restauracion (donde tampoco ves el origen del aceite con el que frien o cocinan, aunque ahi el aceite marroqui pelearia tambien contra el girasol alto oleico).

Y luego esta el hecho de que el aceite no tiene porque acabar en España. La Union europea es muy grande, y el consumo de aceite de oliva va pa arriba. Con lo que es inevitable traer aceite de fuera (y esto nos beneficia en cierto modo a los consumidores españoles; no se si Europa en conjunto es autosuficiente en materia de aceite, pesed a producir, no se, el 70-80% del Aceite de oliva del mundo?)

En el extranjero es normal ver aceites mezcla, con multiple origen, suelen incluir, españa, italia, grecia, tunez y portugal, marrucos lo he visto poco. de Fuera de europa, los unicos aceites que de momento he visto con origen unico no europeo han sido tunecinos (Australia), turcos (Noruega), y luego los propios (california en EEUU y australia en australia), peor los .

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Oct 2022)

Pues ya tenemos aove sin filtrar este año otra vez. Una partida de 4790 kilos de aceituna en envero, mayoría verde pero también amarillas y moradas, que se han transformado en casi 800 kilos de aceite de oliva virgen extra sin filtrar. Eso arroja un 16,7 de rendimiento graso, o lo que es lo mismo, para obtener un kilo de aceite sin filtrar fresco de Olivar de Plata hemos necesitado 6 kilos de aceitunas.

Ya sabéis que hacemos un aove muy bueno, pero en este caso la peculiaridad es que le falta el último proceso de filtrado. Por eso tiene ese aspecto turbio, se lo dan el agua de vegetación (agua que procede de la propia aceituna) y las partículas minúsculas en suspensión de la propia aceituna también, trocitos de piel y pulpa de aceituna. 

Cuando pasa un tiempo esas partículas y el agua sedimentan en el fondo de la botella y el aceite aparece más limpio. Por eso hay que consumirlo rápido (tiene más tiempo de caducidad pero nosotros recomendamos consumirlo en un par de meses o tres) para apreciar su frescura. 

Si queréis saber algo más ya sabéis dónde estoy.


----------



## FranMen (25 Oct 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues lamento decirte que eso es imposible, crá.
> 
> El aceite de oliva tiene infinidad de aspectos positivos para la salud, infinidad de estudios científicos lo acreditan, pero para lo que buscas, ni este, ni ningún aceite te puede ayudar. El aceite es una grasa, y como todas las grasas el contenido calórico es elevado. Ojo, son indispensables para la vida y para el buen funcionamiento del organismo, pero adelgazar no adelgazan.
> 
> ...



Un detalle, los estudios de la OMS indican que hay que reducir la ingesta de grasas porque es beneficioso para el conjunto de la población, sin embargo hay estudios que muestran que hay un 30% de la población que adelgaza consumiendo más grasas. Se puede saber a qué grupo pertenece uno mediante test genéticos. Con grasas me refiero a grasas buenas, no a las saturadas que el organismo no puede quemar y almacena. El aceite de oliva no es la mejor grasa pero casi. Lo que es realmente malo es el azúcar


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Un detalle, los estudios de la OMS indican que hay que reducir la ingesta de grasas porque es beneficioso para el conjunto de la población, sin embargo hay estudios que muestran que hay un 30% de la población que adelgaza consumiendo más grasas. Se puede saber a qué grupo pertenece uno mediante test genéticos. Con grasas me refiero a grasas buenas, no a las saturadas que el organismo no puede quemar y almacena. El aceite de oliva no es la mejor grasa pero casi. Lo que es realmente malo es el azúcar



No te puedo decir, soy agricultor. De test genéticos ando regular. Si encuentro algo al respecto por internet lo comparto.


----------



## aretai (25 Oct 2022)

@Diego Almazán 

Hola. ¿Qué cultivo de secano puede combinarse con un olivar de secano sin que este se vea relativamente mermado?


----------



## loquesubebaja (25 Oct 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos aove sin filtrar este año otra vez. Una partida de 4790 kilos de aceituna en envero, mayoría verde pero también amarillas y moradas, que se han transformado en casi 800 kilos de aceite de oliva virgen extra sin filtrar. Eso arroja un 16,7 de rendimiento graso, o lo que es lo mismo, para obtener un kilo de aceite sin filtrar fresco de Olivar de Plata hemos necesitado 6 kilos de aceitunas.
> 
> Ya sabéis que hacemos un aove muy bueno, pero en este caso la peculiaridad es que le falta el último proceso de filtrado. Por eso tiene ese aspecto turbio, se lo dan el agua de vegetación (agua que procede de la propia aceituna) y las partículas minúsculas en suspensión de la propia aceituna también, trocitos de piel y pulpa de aceituna.
> 
> ...



Pedido realizado. Dos cajas de 6 botella sin filtrar (me gusta regalar) y cuatro botellas de primeros días de 1,5 litros para consumo mío y de mis Vástagos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Oct 2022)

aretai dijo:


> @Diego Almazán
> 
> Hola. ¿Qué cultivo de secano puede combinarse con un olivar de secano sin que este se vea relativamente mermado?



Buff, depende del marco de plantación pero en secano la agricultura no es rentable casi en ningún cultivo


----------



## Diego Almazán (25 Oct 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Pedido realizado. Dos cajas de 6 botella sin filtrar (me gusta regalar) y cuatro botellas de primeros días de 1,5 litros para consumo mío y de mis Vástagos.



Espero que nos cuentes qué tal cuando lo pruebes. Gracias.


----------



## Raullucu (9 Nov 2022)

¿A 7,95€ el litro este año? Eso es un 50% más que el año pasado ¿He hecho bien las cuentas?


----------



## Diego Almazán (9 Nov 2022)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¿A 7,95€ el litro este año? Eso es un 50% más que el año pasado ¿He hecho bien las cuentas?



Creo que no, estaba ya en casi 6 euros el litro. De todas formas es una subida considerable, es así, no tiene paños calientes. Lo peor de todo sabes qué es? pues que vamos a perder ventas y clientes sin tener culpa. Si fuera nuestra culpa pues no te queda más remedio que aguantarte, porque has hecho un mal producto o porque has engañado a clientes. Pero vamos a perder por Putin, por Sánchez, por el gasoil, por la luz, por Endesa, por quien sea pero ajenos a ellos.

Es muy triste esta situación, no creas que es sencillo. Porque llevamos años intentando hacernos una clientela bonica a base de buen aceite y sacrificio y esto nos está jodiendo bien. Pero no había otra solución. Era eso o cerrar. Y ya veremos si no es ambas cosas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Nov 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Creo que no, estaba ya en casi 6 euros el litro. De todas formas es una subida considerable, es así, no tiene paños calientes. Lo peor de todo sabes qué es? pues que vamos a perder ventas y clientes sin tener culpa. Si fuera nuestra culpa pues no te queda más remedio que aguantarte, porque has hecho un mal producto o porque has engañado a clientes. Pero vamos a perder por Putin, por Sánchez, por el gasoil, por la luz, por Endesa, por quien sea pero ajenos a ellos.
> 
> Es muy triste esta situación, no creas que es sencillo. Porque llevamos años intentando hacernos una clientela bonica a base de buen aceite y sacrificio y esto nos está jodiendo bien. Pero no había otra solución. Era eso o cerrar. Y ya veremos si no es ambas cosas.



a todo esto.. cual era el link de la web?

que no sale en la priemra pagina


la que compro en el super esta igual de cara.

a subido un 50%, venia a ver si esta marca que libraba pero nop xD

aun asi creo que cogere

ah vale olivardeplata.com .. ok


----------



## aritzegur (9 Nov 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Creo que no, estaba ya en casi 6 euros el litro. De todas formas es una subida considerable, es así, no tiene paños calientes. Lo peor de todo sabes qué es? pues que vamos a perder ventas y clientes sin tener culpa. Si fuera nuestra culpa pues no te queda más remedio que aguantarte, porque has hecho un mal producto o porque has engañado a clientes. Pero vamos a perder por Putin, por Sánchez, por el gasoil, por la luz, por Endesa, por quien sea pero ajenos a ellos.
> 
> Es muy triste esta situación, no creas que es sencillo. Porque llevamos años intentando hacernos una clientela bonica a base de buen aceite y sacrificio y esto nos está jodiendo bien. Pero no había otra solución. Era eso o cerrar. Y ya veremos si no es ambas cosas.



Ánimo Diego. Es una puta vergüenza todo lo que está pasando.

La subida es grande, pero no penséis que el del súper se libra de las subidas...

Mucho ánimo y ojalá podáis aguantar.


----------



## Venator (9 Nov 2022)

Acabo de ver el precio del box de 5 litros de Diego y bueno, la subida es considerable, pero cualquier aove del super vale 6 euros/litro y su calidad es mucho peor.

De hecho, hay menos diferencia de calidad y sabor entre su Primera cosecha y su AOVE normal, que entre su AOVE normal y cualquier otro aove de supermercado, que en comparación resulta insípido y vulgar. Al menos en la cosecha 2021 era así.


----------



## Raullucu (9 Nov 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Creo que no, estaba ya en casi 6 euros el litro. De todas formas es una subida considerable, es así, no tiene paños calientes. Lo peor de todo sabes qué es? pues que vamos a perder ventas y clientes sin tener culpa. Si fuera nuestra culpa pues no te queda más remedio que aguantarte, porque has hecho un mal producto o porque has engañado a clientes. Pero vamos a perder por Putin, por Sánchez, por el gasoil, por la luz, por Endesa, por quien sea pero ajenos a ellos.
> 
> Es muy triste esta situación, no creas que es sencillo. Porque llevamos años intentando hacernos una clientela bonica a base de buen aceite y sacrificio y esto nos está jodiendo bien. Pero no había otra solución. Era eso o cerrar. Y ya veremos si no es ambas cosas.



No te echo en cara nada, Diego. Por curiosidad he mirado el pedido del noviembre pasado y los Bag in Box los pagué a ~27€. Ahora son ~40€. Es casi un 50% extra, sí.

La verdad que estaba un poco desconectado de los precios en el super del aceite, teniendo el vuestro ni me fijaba, pero hoy he visto el C*rb*n*ll Virgen Extra en PET, efectivamente, a 6,95€/L.

Siempre nos juntábamos varios en la familia para juntar pedido y evitar los portes, pero este año lo voy a tener más difícil, mis padres y hermanos tienen otra mentalidad y les parece caro. A ver si encuentro a alguien más.

Salu2.


----------



## menos_16 (10 Nov 2022)

Pedí en Marzo de este año el pack de 4 baginbox(incluía botellita de regalo de 250ml) y me salió a 105€
Ahora está en 159

Es un 51% de subida.

Supongo que haré el esfuerzo pero escuece,


----------



## maxkuiper (10 Nov 2022)

A que vienen los colorines de Ucrania en "olivar de plata" de tu pagina web ?

Ojo, que es tu pagina y te la follas como quieres. Y yo tambien como cliente compro donde quiero.


----------



## Domingo Marianitos (10 Nov 2022)

Hola, he intentado entrar en la web para hacer mi compra anual y aparece un error crítico de wordpress. 
Entiendo perfectamente la subida de precio, y aun así, la calidad/precio me sigue pareciendo top. 
Mucho ánimo y gracias por querer hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## The Black Adder (11 Nov 2022)

Me parece que lo del precio del aceite de oliva está pasando con todos los productores esta temporada, y se nota especialmente en los pequeños. Yo precisamente no le compro a Diego, uso aceite de un molino pequeño de Tarragona que me gusta y también vende online, y estoy viendo lo mismo: a principios de este año la garrafa de 5 L de virgen extra estaba a 30 €. En julio estaba ya a 33 €. La semana pasada fui a encargar otra garrafa, y ya está a 40 €.

Con la subida de los costes de producción están todos igual.


----------



## martinmar (11 Nov 2022)

He intentado hacer mi pedido anual y la página web no funciona, no sé qué problema debe haber.....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Nov 2022)

martinmar dijo:


> He intentado hacer mi pedido anual y la página web no funciona, no sé qué problema debe haber.....



cierto. esta petada ahora mismo


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Nov 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> cierto. esta petada ahora mismo





aritzegur dijo:


> Ánimo Diego. Es una puta vergüenza todo lo que está pasando.
> 
> La subida es grande, pero no penséis que el del súper se libra de las subidas...
> 
> Mucho ánimo y ojalá podáis aguantar.





Venator dijo:


> Acabo de ver el precio del box de 5 litros de Diego y bueno, la subida es considerable, pero cualquier aove del super vale 6 euros/litro y su calidad es mucho peor.
> 
> De hecho, hay menos diferencia de calidad y sabor entre su Primera cosecha y su AOVE normal, que entre su AOVE normal y cualquier otro aove de supermercado, que en comparación resulta insípido y vulgar. Al menos en la cosecha 2021 era así.





Raullucu dijo:


> No te echo en cara nada, Diego. Por curiosidad he mirado el pedido del noviembre pasado y los Bag in Box los pagué a ~27€. Ahora son ~40€. Es casi un 50% extra, sí.
> 
> La verdad que estaba un poco desconectado de los precios en el super del aceite, teniendo el vuestro ni me fijaba, pero hoy he visto el C*rb*n*ll Virgen Extra en PET, efectivamente, a 6,95€/L.
> 
> ...



Es vergonzoso todo. No es excusa, es que lo que está ocurriendo no es normal. La pena es que se nos va a llevar por delante con todo el trabajo que hemos hecho.



menos_16 dijo:


> Pedí en Marzo de este año el pack de 4 baginbox(incluía botellita de regalo de 250ml) y me salió a 105€
> Ahora está en 159
> 
> Es un 51% de subida.
> ...



Normal. Tampoco tengo paños que ponerle al asunto. 



Domingo Marianitos dijo:


> Hola, he intentado entrar en la web para hacer mi compra anual y aparece un error crítico de wordpress.
> Entiendo perfectamente la subida de precio, y aun así, la calidad/precio me sigue pareciendo top.
> Mucho ánimo y gracias por querer hacer las cosas bien.



La web ya funciona, pasó algo al actualizar la versión de wordpress. Sigue siendo igual de bueno, y la diferencia con el del super es bestial, pero no deja de ser caro, lo entiendo.



The Black Adder dijo:


> Me parece que lo del precio del aceite de oliva está pasando con todos los productores esta temporada, y se nota especialmente en los pequeños. Yo precisamente no le compro a Diego, uso aceite de un molino pequeño de Tarragona que me gusta y también vende online, y estoy viendo lo mismo: a principios de este año la garrafa de 5 L de virgen extra estaba a 30 €. En julio estaba ya a 33 €. La semana pasada fui a encargar otra garrafa, y ya está a 40 €.
> 
> Con la subida de los costes de producción están todos igual.



Si es que es normal. Si te piden por una caja de cartón el doble que hace un año, tu tienes que trasladar eso al precio final. Por desgracia siempre acaban pagando los mismos por cosas que son ajenas a ellos.
Nosotros vamos a pagar con la empresa el precio de la luz, la guerra o el Sánchez, así de sencillo. Así de triste.



martinmar dijo:


> He intentado hacer mi pedido anual y la página web no funciona, no sé qué problema debe haber.....



Ya funciona. Hubo un problema al actualizar la versión de la tienda online.


----------



## Mahlzeit (16 Nov 2022)

Diego, vuestro producto es excelente y refleja el buen trabajo que realizáis. Además sé que mi dinero va directamente al productor. A pesar de la subida, encargaré en breve mi lote anual (el 4° año consecutivo) y con ello aportar mi granito de arena para que podáis continuar con este negocio.


----------



## sopelmar (17 Nov 2022)

En la tele a salido un cocinero que consigue sacar un manjar del iuto de la aceituna verde, no le han dado mucho espacio pero el chef tiene cache y u. Restaurante que va bien no es un mindundi del gremio


----------



## Visilleras (17 Nov 2022)

SEO de batalla a la vieja usanza, ¡¡si señor!!


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Nov 2022)

Mahlzeit dijo:


> Diego, vuestro producto es excelente y refleja el buen trabajo que realizáis. Además sé que mi dinero va directamente al productor. A pesar de la subida, encargaré en breve mi lote anual (el 4° año consecutivo) y con ello aportar mi granito de arena para que podáis continuar con este negocio.




Yo te lo agradezco muchísimo. No puedo decir más que eso.

Porque todo lo demás, aunque sea verdad que ha subido todo, aunque esté justificado porque han subido los costes de producción por la subida de luz, gasoil, abonos, y todo lo demás, y aunque en comparación con los aceites de supermercado ,que también han subido, sigue siendo un aceite que les da mil vueltas. Todo lo que diga parecen excusas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Nov 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> En la tele a salido un cocinero que consigue sacar un manjar del iuto de la aceituna verde, no le han dado mucho espacio pero el chef tiene cache y u. Restaurante que va bien no es un mindundi del gremio



No entiendo lo que nos quieres contar. Gracias.


----------



## sopelmar (17 Nov 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> No entiendo lo que nos quieres contar. Gracias.











El ingrediente oculto de las aceitunas, un tesoro para el paladar


Un pequeño restaurante de Benicarló (Castellón), DEStapa't, ha encontrado la forma de comer el aceite. La última conceptualización les ha llevado a descubrir que los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## sopelmar (17 Nov 2022)

Jaén: esclavos de un olivar sin agua


Las altas temperaturas de mayo y la sequía han acabado con el 70% de la producción de aceite de oliva en Jaén, el principal sustento económico de la provincia | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com




Para recoger una cosecha tan escasa empleas los mismos recursos es doble gasto


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (17 Nov 2022)

El mejor aceite de oliva del mundo es el de la D. O. PRIEGO DE CÓRDOBA.

Para comer, comprad lo mejor y dejaos de tibiezas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Nov 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> El ingrediente oculto de las aceitunas, un tesoro para el paladar
> 
> 
> Un pequeño restaurante de Benicarló (Castellón), DEStapa't, ha encontrado la forma de comer el aceite. La última conceptualización les ha llevado a descubrir que los...
> ...



En serio han encontrado una semilla dentro del hueso de una fruta? Me pinchas y no sangro. Qué tontos somos dios mio.


----------



## Catalinius (17 Nov 2022)

El aceite engorda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Nov 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> El aceite engorda.



SOLO A LOS GORDOS 
HOHO


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Nov 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> El mejor aceite de oliva del mundo es el de la D. O. PRIEGO DE CÓRDOBA.
> 
> Para comer, comprad lo mejor y dejaos de tibiezas.



ACEITE RECOMENDADO POR LA SHADOW PEOPLE
Y 
MR HATMAN
















Hat Man


The Hat Man is a demonic entity that many say they have seen and each of the descriptions mentions that he wears a top hat and trench coat. Hat Man is a phenomenon in which witnesses report seeing a shadowy entity dressed in an old top hat on some occasions, and on others with a "fedora" type...




monster.fandom.com





​


----------



## sopelmar (18 Nov 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> El mejor aceite de oliva del mundo es el de la D. O. PRIEGO DE CÓRDOBA.
> 
> Para comer, comprad lo mejor y dejaos de tibiezas.





Este tiene muchos premios creo que justamente ganados, 20 años consumiendo siempre Virgen extra y cuando descubrí OH! Vaya descubrimiento


----------



## Diego Almazán (20 Nov 2022)

FUENTE

*Cuidado: se venden como aceite de oliva pero para nada lo son, mira la lista*


----------



## sopelmar (25 Nov 2022)

Noviembre es un mes que se atraganta sino sería por algo que solo se puede comprar ahora


El que sabe de esto ya sabe porque lo digo
Ya tengo mi vacuna gripal para este invierno


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 Nov 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ACEITE RECOMENDADO POR LA SHADOW PEOPLE
> Y
> MR HATMAN
> 
> ...



¿Estás insinuando algo contra los elaboradores de ese buen aceite?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Nov 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Estás insinuando algo contra los elaboradores de ese buen aceite?



joder es que me ha hecho gracia xD

es muy meme el shadowman ese xD


----------



## Raullucu (26 Nov 2022)

Pedido de aceite recibido. Muy agradecido, @Diego Almazán, por el detalle que incluisteis en una de las cajas.

Salu2


----------



## aritzegur (29 Nov 2022)

@Diego Almazán ¿Está agotado ya el bag in box de la cosecha 2022?

Un saludo

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sopelmar (29 Nov 2022)

Pero si la oliva se empieza a recoger ahora


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> El aceite engorda.



Quien engorda es ustec
hay que andar una horita diaria


----------



## Catalinius (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Quien engorda es ustec
> hay que andar una horita diaria



Yo no engordo y camino lo normal, tampoco hago ejercicio.
Pero el aceite engorda.


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo no engordo y camino lo normal, tampoco hago ejercicio.
> Pero el aceite engorda.



Quien engorda es ustec
hay que andar una horita diaria


----------



## Catalinius (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Quien engorda es ustec
> hay que andar una horita diaria



Engorda usted, no hay que andar una hora diaria


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Engorda usted, no hay que andar una hora diaria



Soy médico


----------



## Catalinius (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Soy médico



y yo más.


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> y yo más.



Mi Primo Muller juega en el Bayern Munich


----------



## Catalinius (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Mi Primo Muller juega en el Bayern Munich



La mía canta en el extranjero


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La mía canta en el extranjero



Si quieres te receto algo


----------



## Catalinius (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Si quieres te receto algo



Yo puedo, quieres que yo a ti?


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo puedo, quieres que yo a ti?



Yo es que me tomo en ayunas una cucharada grande de aceite de oliva y tengo un colorcillo y un porte que dan ganas de comerme
y encima soy médico no sé si te lo he dicho


----------



## Catalinius (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Yo es que me tomo en ayunas una cucharada grande de aceite de oliva y tengo un colorcillo y un porte que dan ganas de comerme
> y encima soy médico no sé si te lo he dicho



yo una infusión para desayunar y estoy divina de salud y de físico, soy médico de experiencia contrastada te lo había dicho creo....


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> yo una infusión para desayunar y estoy divina de salud y de físico, soy médico de experiencia contrastada te lo había dicho creo....



Tengo unas zapatillas nikes


----------



## Catalinius (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Tengo unas zapatillas nikes



Yo botas altas.


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo botas altas.



Deberíamos hacernos un hilo tú y yo


----------



## Catalinius (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Deberíamos hacernos un hilo tú y yo



EStamos para premium


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> EStamos para premium



El hilo de los doctores Catalinius y Muller


----------



## Catalinius (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El hilo de los doctores Catalinius y Muller



Cata-Muller Consultorio


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cata-Muller Consultorio



Venga ábrelo 
podemos dar un buen servicio a la humanidad desde esta pocilga inphecta 
y así dejamos al hermano del aceite tranquilo


----------



## Catalinius (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Venga ábrelo
> podemos dar un buen servicio a la humanidad desde esta pocilga inphecta
> y así dejamos al hermano del aceite tranquilo



Abierto.


----------



## singermorning (1 Dic 2022)

y si dejais de trollear este hilo?
Iros a un hotel, o a casa de vicentin....


----------



## dpp349 (5 Dic 2022)

Dejando a los troll aparte, aquí uno más que se ha animado a pedir al olivar de plata.
Completamente de acuerdo con las opiniones de otros foreros, el aceite es una pasada, intenso y sabroso.
Una pequña anécdota, como he pedido 2 bag in a box he aprovechado para regalar algunas botellitas a amigos que se que les gusta el aove y el comentario ha sido unánime, les ha encantado.
Muchas gracias a Diego por la atención y el interés mostrado. Al final también es un placer comprar a pequeños productores a los que puedes poner cara y con los que poder hablar y solucionar dudas.


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Dic 2022)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pedido de aceite recibido. Muy agradecido, @Diego Almazán, por el detalle que incluisteis en una de las cajas.
> 
> Salu2



Gracias a ti por confiar en nosotros.



aritzegur dijo:


> @Diego Almazán ¿Está agotado ya el bag in box de la cosecha 2022?
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



No, fue un fallo en el stock de la web. Ya está corregido



sopelmar dijo:


> Pero si la oliva se empieza a recoger ahora



No, ahora se recoge aceituna madura que produce aceites maduros. Pero los verdes se hacen antes.



Dr.Muller dijo:


> Soy médico





Catalinius dijo:


> y yo más.



No me queda claro cual es el médico y cual el que engorda


----------



## Diego Almazán (5 Dic 2022)

dpp349 dijo:


> Dejando a los troll aparte, aquí uno más que se ha animado a pedir al olivar de plata.
> Completamente de acuerdo con las opiniones de otros foreros, el aceite es una pasada, intenso y sabroso.
> Una pequña anécdota, como he pedido 2 bag in a box he aprovechado para regalar algunas botellitas a amigos que se que les gusta el aove y el comentario ha sido unánime, les ha encantado.
> Muchas gracias a Diego por la atención y el interés mostrado. Al final también es un placer comprar a pequeños productores a los que puedes poner cara y con los que poder hablar y solucionar dudas.



Muchas gracias a ti.


----------



## sopelmar (6 Dic 2022)

No, ahora se recoge aceituna madura que produce aceites maduros. Pero los verdes se hacen antes.



El verdeo aceituna recogida en el. Mes de octubre


----------



## Catalinius (6 Dic 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Gracias a ti por confiar en nosotros.
> 
> 
> No, fue un fallo en el stock de la web. Ya está corregido
> ...



Engorda el aceite de toda la vida, el médico no se si engorda o no, depende lo que zampe.


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> y si dejais de trollear este hilo?
> Iros a un hotel, o a casa de vicentin....



Ha sido una pequeña broma
maximo respeto por todos claro


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Engorda el aceite de toda la vida, el médico no se si engorda o no, depende lo que zampe.



Otra vez
engorda usted


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Luego te vienen los italianos embotellan vuestro buen aceite y a venderlo por todas partes como italiano y no, no bromeo es la realidad.
Despertad coño!








La 'marca Italia' se queda con el aceite español


“Made in Italy”. Así sale al mercado el aceite que exporta Italia, aunque de italiano solo tenga la etiqueta. La mayor parte de las exportaciones son




www.elconfidencial.com




Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Diego Almazán (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Luego te vienen los italianos embotellan vuestro buen aceite y a venderlo por todas partes como italiano y no, no bromeo es la realidad.
> Despertad coño!
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estoy aquí explicando y enseñando lo poco que se del tema, y ofreciendo un producto de gran calidad, aprovechando la cercanía con otros foreros. Pero vendo el aceite que vendo. No soy una gran corporación, hago mi parte.

De todas formas no seré yo quien critique a los italianos por hacer algo bien, más bien lo haría con nosotros por hacerlo mal, mal los olivareros, mal también los consumidores endófobos que acaban siempre comprando algo exterior porque es mejor que lo nuestro. Y no hablo de aceite solamente.


----------



## singermorning (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Luego te vienen los italianos embotellan vuestro buen aceite y a venderlo por todas partes como italiano y no, no bromeo es la realidad.
> Despertad coño!
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me cuesta encontrar aceite etiquetado como italiano, la verdad. Veo mas aceite de origen variado o de origen España que de origen Italia.


----------



## bit (6 Dic 2022)

A mi me trajeron ayer un par de botellitas doradas de Olibaeza. No se si será el mejor aceite del mundo pero está de muerte.


----------



## Catalinius (6 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Otra vez
> engorda usted



De nuevo, yo no.


----------



## pagesitawa (6 Dic 2022)

De siempre, por lo menos en mi caso el aceite de denominación la arbequina procedente dela comarca las garrigas lleida 
se consideraba uno de los mejores aceites del mundo, otra cosa son los gustos , las preferencias y las costumbres que en cada comarca se le de a sus caprichos y gustos, la de daño que pueden hacer los patriotismos mál administrados.


----------



## pagesitawa (6 Dic 2022)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> Diego, no sé si de aceite sabes o recopilas información de distintas fuentes pero...
> 
> madre mía, ¡qué bien escribes!
> 
> ...



Podría ser muy bien la marca, les borges o arbequina y que ahora las comercializan las cohoperativas directamente.


Norske dijo:


> Si te gusta la variedad arbequina, prueba alguno de la D.O. Siurana, no son fáciles de encontrar fuera de Cataluña (me suena haberlos visto en Carrefour o Eroski) ni su precio es especialmente moderado pero son una auténtica delicia.
> 
> Ese color verdoso, esos olores afrutados intensos y esa suavidad elegante y persistente en la boca... se me hace la boca agua. Para mi la variedad caviar de los aceites. Y los que elaboran en Cataluña, el beluga.



De una cosa si puedo dar fe, una cosa es que de siempre el mejor aceite se ha considerado el que se prensaba en las garrigas de lleida, por una seria de circunstancias , pero precisamente a qui ahora donde más oliveras de denominacion arbequinas hay en españa es Andalucia y por ello produce la misma calidad aun que con mucha más cantidad simplemente te por que no aceptarlo donde hace el mejor tiempo para el cultivo para las oliveras y por eso de siempre se ha cosechado mucha más cantidad.


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Yo estoy aquí explicando y enseñando lo poco que se del tema, y ofreciendo un producto de gran calidad, aprovechando la cercanía con otros foreros. Pero vendo el aceite que vendo. No soy una gran corporación, hago mi parte.
> 
> De todas formas no seré yo quien critique a los italianos por hacer algo bien, más bien lo haría con nosotros por hacerlo mal, mal los olivareros, mal también los consumidores endófobos que acaban siempre comprando algo exterior porque es mejor que lo nuestro. Y no hablo de aceite solamente.



Es que los italianos para el negocio se unen, lo contrario que nosotros 
es difícil poner de acuerdo a nuestros productores, se tienen envidia entre ellos (salvo excepciones) y todas las maniobras para unirlos fracasan.
A pesar de ser un troll se algo de esto por temas de mi trabajo.


----------



## pagesitawa (7 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Es que los italianos para el negocio se unen, lo contrario que nosotros
> es difícil poner de acuerdo a nuestros productores, se tienen envidia entre ellos (salvo excepciones) y todas las maniobras para unirlos fracasan.
> A pesar de ser un troll se algo de esto por temas de mi trabajo.



Pues precisamente en las garrigas donde hay bastantes oliveras, mucha fruta viña y algo de agricultura de siempre todos los pueblos osease lo agricultores más humildes estaban asociados en sindicatos, los que tenían muchas propiedades generalmente se hacían su vino, su aceite y negociaban directamente con las comerciales, también es verdad que ahora todos los pageses que quedan generalmente están asociados en cooperativas, a más en las borges blanques la comarca de las garrigas cada año se celebre la fira del oli de las garrigas con bastante éxito.
En fin, por si ha alguien le puedan interesar al conseguir gracias a mi astucia y picardía en el negocio de la reparación, ciertos posibles económicos, al jubilarme me encapriche en dedicarme a la agricultura y me agencia de un tractor y una casa en el pueblo del que era originario ” más menos en donde me pario mi ”santa madre” siempre pensando que por ser wapo y tener suficientes posibles, no me iba a faltar nada e iba a disfrutar como un burgués con posibles, el caprichito en cuestion me duro justo hasta el primer día que tuvimos que ir a recoger las aceitunas os imagináis al pagesito con su porte y gallardía además de wapo y con mis pantalones de pana, el tractor y toda la demás parafernalia para poder cosechar las olivas.
En fin, el caprichoso duro lo justo y poco más.
A la mañana siguiente contrate un viaje a lima durante dos meses con la excusa de que me era totalmente inprescindible ir a ver a mi hijo que precisamente estaba en el peru haciendo los americas.
Anda que no?


----------



## Diego Almazán (10 Dic 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Pues precisamente en las garrigas donde hay bastantes oliveras, mucha fruta viña y algo de agricultura de siempre todos los pueblos osease lo agricultores más humildes estaban asociados en sindicatos, los que tenían muchas propiedades generalmente se hacían su vino, su aceite y negociaban directamente con las comerciales, también es verdad que ahora todos los pageses que quedan generalmente están asociados en cooperativas, a más en las borges blanques la comarca de las garrigas cada año se celebre la fira del oli de las garrigas con bastante éxito.
> En fin, por si ha alguien le puedan interesar al conseguir gracias a mi astucia y picardía en el negocio de la reparación, ciertos posibles económicos, al jubilarme me encapriche en dedicarme a la agricultura y me agencia de un tractor y una casa en el pueblo del que era originario ” más menos en donde me pario mi ”santa madre” siempre pensando que por ser wapo y tener suficientes posibles, no me iba a faltar nada e iba a disfrutar como un burgués con posibles, el caprichito en cuestion me duro justo hasta el primer día que tuvimos que ir a recoger las aceitunas os imagináis al pagesito con su porte y gallardía además de wapo y con mis pantalones de pana, el tractor y toda la demás parafernalia para poder cosechar las olivas.
> En fin, el caprichoso duro lo justo y poco más.
> A la mañana siguiente contrate un viaje a lima durante dos meses con la excusa de que me era totalmente inprescindible ir a ver a mi hijo que precisamente estaba en el peru haciendo los americas.
> Anda que no?




Bueno, la agricultura en general es dura, y la olivicultura, en la recolección pues así es, pero tanto como para huir del país tampoco.


----------



## Poseidón (10 Dic 2022)

Acojona como ha subido el precio del aceite en general.

¿Como lo llevais por ahi Diego? Yo recuerdo vuestros packs en los que el litro salia a unos 5 euros y ahora ya se van a 8.


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Acojona como ha subido el precio del aceite en general.
> 
> ¿Como lo llevais por ahi Diego? Yo recuerdo vuestros packs en los que el litro salia a unos 5 euros y ahora ya se van a 8.



Pues ya lo he comentado varias veces. Y lo peor es la tristeza por algo que se te va de las manos y no puedes controlar. Vamos a perder clientes (todos, no yo, porque habrá mucha gente que se pase a aceites más baratos). En mi caso como somos tan pequeños pues ya veremos a ver dónde terminamos.

TEnéis que distinguir dos variables en esto de los precios, la que digamos estamos acostumbrados los agricultores porque depende del tiempo y la incontrolable por nuestra parte pero sería controlable por el gobierno si quisieran. Por un lado como os digo la sequía, esa por desgracia los agricultores la conocemos, va y viene. El olivo es un cultivo perenne que sufre las inclemencias del tiempo, en este caso llevamos ya varios años por debajo de la pluviometría media, este último en particular acusadamente malo, por tanto, al no llover no hay cosecha, y al no haber cosecha sube la demanda por encima de la oferta y el precio sube. 
Por poner un ejemplo claro, nosotros, una de nuestras fincas, está en nuestra web, LA VIEJA , normalmente tiene cosechas en torno a los 50 mil kilos de aceitunas, cuarenta o cincuenta y cinco, pero es su media, bien, el año pasado tuvo menos de 30 mil kilos. Este año todavía no la hemos recogido porque no nos merecía la pena para nuestro aceite (a la almazara para que te muelan el tuyo de forma independiente tienes que llevar cierta cantidad) pero calculamos que cuando la recojamos estaremos en torno a 2500 o 3000 kilos de aceitunas, sobre tres kilos por árbol cuando lo normal son cincuenta. Por eso ha subido el precio.

La otra variante es la de los precios de la energía que han disparado los precios de todo lo demás. El combustible para los tractores vale más del doble, la luz eléctirca para los pozos cuatro o cinco veces más, los abonos el doble, los fitosanitarios, los transportes, los envases, los tapones. Yo cuando hablan del 6% de inflación y veo que las cajas de cartón valen el doble que el año pasado, o el gasoil tres veces más no entiendo cómo hacen las cuentas.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> yo una infusión para desayunar y estoy divina de salud y de físico, soy médico de experiencia contrastada te lo había dicho creo....



¿Eres médico?
Ahora entiendo algunas cosas tuyas.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo no engordo y camino lo normal, tampoco hago ejercicio.
> Pero el aceite engorda.



¿El aceite engorda?
¿Qué sandez es esa?


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Venator dijo:


> Acabo de ver el precio del box de 5 litros de Diego y bueno, la subida es considerable, pero cualquier aove del super vale 6 euros/litro y su calidad es mucho peor.
> 
> De hecho, hay menos diferencia de calidad y sabor entre su Primera cosecha y su AOVE normal, que entre su AOVE normal y cualquier otro aove de supermercado, que en comparación resulta insípido y vulgar. Al menos en la cosecha 2021 era así.



menos diferencia de calidad y sabor entre su Primera cosecha y su AOVE normal

Hola @Diego Almazán casi seguro que se ha explicado a lo largo del hilo, pero ni he seguido ni me puedo leer las 119 120 páginas de que consta, ¿puedes explicar en qué se diferencia una primera cosecha del resto y por qué es mejor a nivel de sabor y de cualidades (supongo)?

Y no me digas que la primera cosecha son las primeras cogidas y que el resto es de las almacenadas, que hasta ahí me da. 

Si ya lo respondiste y prefieres dirigirme con un enlace hacia esa respuesta me sirve.
Muchas gracias por todo y ánimo.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

skeptik dijo:


> Mira que a mí me gusta echarle AOVE a todo, hasta al yogur, pero sinceramente no podria beberme UN VASO de aceite por bueno que fuera...



Prueba a cucharadas.
Te permite paladearlo.
Y es distinto.
Tanto en la boca, como en el estómago.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero es presentarme, soy Diego Almazán, de Sabiote, un pequeño pueblo de Jaén, cercano a Úbeda y Baeza. LLevo varios días siguiendo el foro, y al final he decidido registrarme y participar.
> 
> Como cada uno aporta de lo que sabe, yo voy a empezar por el aceite de oliva, hay mucha gente interesada ultimamente en el aceite, su cultura, su cata y las innumerables ventajas que proporciona a nuestra salud. Yo soy olivicultor, mi familia tiene olivos, producimos aceite de oliva. Además tengo una web donde informamos de todo lo que se nos ocurre sobre el tema, enseñamos las distintas categorías, los trabajos que vamos realizando en el campo, y demás.
> 
> ...



Si queréis comprar aceite de oliva virgen extra debéis conocer que de la almazara salen tres tipos de aceites vírgenes:

Virgen extra. [...].
Virgen. [...].
Lampante. [...].

Unas preguntas Diego.
Si están ya respondidas a lo largo del hilo lo siento.

Primera:
En algún sitio leí (no tengo la referencia, lo siento) que el "virgen extra" no es lo mismo que el "extra virgen", ¿esto es así?

Segunda:
Dices que en la almazara hay tres tipos de aceites vírgenes, entiendo que son vírgenes el "virgen extra" y el "virgen", pero, ¿el lampante se considera virgen?

Tres (y última):
¿Qué quiere decir exactamente "virgen"?

Gracias por adelantado y disculpa si me he repetido.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Eres médico?
> Ahora entiendo algunas cosas tuyas.



No soy médico.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿El aceite engorda?
> ¿Qué sandez es esa?



Engorda, en cualquier dieta un endocrino te permite una cucharada al día, me tocó hacerlo así por diabetes gestacional en el embarazo...la cosa está clara.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No soy médico.



Ven, que te pongo una "inyección" (o una "banderilla", a juzgar por tu avatar):


----------



## Catalinius (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Ven, que te pongo una "inyección" (o una "banderilla", a juzgar pro tu avatar):



No me placen las agujas chato


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Engorda, en cualquier dieta un endocrino te permite una cucharada al día, me tocó hacerlo así por diabetes gestacional en el embarazo...la cosa está clara.



Los endocrinos siguen con la pirámide nutricional de Harvard, y siguen sin diferenciar carbohidratos rápidos, de medios, de lentos, ni de reconocer la modulación en la velocidad de absorción por fibra.

El 90% de la medicina actual no es ciencia, sino creencias (y además falsas).


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No me placen las agujas chato



Tambien te puedo clavar de esas si quieres.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Los endcocrinos siguen con la piramide de Harvard, y siguen sin diferenciar carbohidratoso rṕaidos, de medios, de lentos, ni de reconocer la modulación en la velocidad de absorción por fibra.
> 
> El 90%de la medicina actual no es ciencia, sino creencias (y además falsas).



Bueno, es un hecho...la gente que come frito engorda...simple.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Tambien te puedo clavar de esas si quieres.



Eres acupuntor?


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Bueno, es un hecho...la gente que come frito engorda...simple.



Falso.
La gente que come REBOZADOS engorda.
Y si es en sartén de teflón, engorda más.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Eres acupuntor?



Nah, que estas casada y tienes larva/s.


----------



## Venator (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> menos diferencia de calidad y sabor entre su Primera cosecha y su AOVE normal
> 
> ¿puedes explicar en qué se diferencia una primera cosecha del resto y por qué es mejor a nivel de sabor y de cualidades (supongo)?
> 
> Y no me digas que la primera cosecha son las primeras cogidas y que el resto es de las almacenadas, que hasta ahí me da.



En el blog de su página Olivardeplata lo explican muy bien.

En cuanto a sabor, pues el primera cosecha es más verde, más brillante, más intenso pero más fino, deja un retrogusto muy limpio, no parece aceite. 

Pero su AOVE normal también está muy bueno, mucho mejor que los de supermercado. Ahora estos me parecen muy vulgares.

Yo también los pruebo a cucharadas. Aparte de en ensaladas de tomate, como más me gusta es echar unos buenos goterones en las sopas y cremas de verduras o calabaza/cin una vez servidas en el plato. Con el calorcito despliegan todo su sabor y están de muerte tanto la crema como el aceite. 

Los de este año aún no los he abierto. 

El primera cosecha es un capricho y caro, la verdad, pero si lo piensas bien, por lo que te gastas un sábado de tapeo tienes un aceite de lujo para muchos meses.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (14 Dic 2022)

Sobre el tema de la comercialización del aceite italiano, desconozco cómo será en el extranjero, pero voy bastante a Italia y al menos allí todas las marcas informan y diferencian en su etiquetado entre aceite de origen UE, aceite italiano+UE y aceite 100% origen italiano.

He probado decenas demarcas, muchas españolas y muchas italianas.
Siempre termino volviendo a éste:







Como no tengo ni idea, más que lo que me gusta y lo que no, me encantaría que alguien instruido y con experiencia como Diego Almazán lo pudiera probar y me diera su veredicto.

Saludos


----------



## Catalinius (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Falso.
> La gente que come REBOZADOS engorda.
> Y si es en sartén de teflón, engorda más.



Cierto, pollo frito sin rebezado.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Nah, que estas casada y tienes larva/s.



Pero no soy acupuntora, tu?


----------



## singermorning (14 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Sobre el tema de la comercialización del aceite italiano, desconozco cómo será en el extranjero, pero voy bastante a Italia y al menos allí todas las marcas informan y diferencian en su etiquetado entre aceite de origen UE, aceite italiano+UE y aceite 100% origen italiano.
> 
> He probado decenas demarcas, muchas españolas y muchas italianas.
> Siempre termino volviendo a éste:
> ...



Yo llevo años mirando en el extranjero y en general los eqtiquetas que veo no son sospechosos. De hecho, en segun donde, se ve mas origen Español que de cualquier otros sitios (incluso españoles + variedad, en los Aldis gringos, por ejemplo), aunque la mayoria son mezcla de varios origenes (y ponen los origenes, a menudo).

Por cierto, mas a modo de curiosidad, la marca de aceites Carapelli, la que pones, pertenece a DeOleo, la mayor corporacion de aceite del mundo, Española (Bertolli, quizas la marca que mas se ve en EEUU, tambien les pertenece)

Saludos


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pero no soy acupuntora, tu?



No cogiste la intención.

Y no diré si no es en presencia de mi abogada.


----------



## la mano negra (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Prueba a cucharadas.
> Te permite paladearlo.
> Y es distinto.
> Tanto en la boca, como en el estómago.



Si se bebe usted el aceite de oliva a cucharadas , lo más probable es que se le suelte la barriga porque en esas cantidades es un purgante. Yo nunca lo he hecho , la verdad . Pero lo que me decían siempre mis mayores era eso y que el aceite hay que acompañarlo con pan .


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Si se bebe usted el aceite de oliva a cucharadas , lo más probable es que se le suelte la barriga porque en esas cantidades es un purgante. Yo nunca lo he hecho , la verdad . Pero lo que me decían siempre mis mayores era eso y que el aceite hay que acompañarlo con pan .



Tomo todas las mañanas 3 (tres) cucharadas de aceite de oliva (AOVE, claro) a palo seco, lo primero de todo, y no, no voy con pañales.

Si lo acompaño con pan, son de 6 a 9, en plato, untadas.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Tomo todas las mañanas 3 (tres) cucharadas de aceite de oliva (AOVE, claro) a palo seco, lo primero de todo, y no, no voy con pañales.
> 
> Si lo acompaño con pan, son de 6 a 9, en plato, untadas.



La Virgen.

Las analíticas bien y tal.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Falso.
> La gente que come REBOZADOS engorda.
> Y si es en sartén de teflón, engorda más.



Engorda más en sartén de Teflon. Ya.
Y en día impar.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La Virgen.
> 
> Las analíticas bien y tal.



Perfectas.

El AOVE es antinflamatorio y elimina placa arterial.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Engorda más en sartén de Teflon. Ya.
> Y en día impar.



Sí.
Los compuestos de teflón se decomponen por temperatura y son disrruptores endocrinos.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Sí.
> Los compuestos de teflón se decomponen por temperatura y son disrruptores endocrinos.




Joder, vamos, que en lugar de preocuparte por haberte comido siete u ocho croquetas, te vas a acordar del Teflon cuando la lorza aflore.

Buen truco.

Y en cuánto incrementa las calorías?


----------



## Fígaro (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Tomo todas las mañanas 3 (tres) cucharadas de aceite de oliva (AOVE, claro) a palo seco, lo primero de todo, y no, no voy con pañales.
> 
> Si lo acompaño con pan, son de 6 a 9, en plato, untadas.




Más de 1500 calorías en el desayuno.

Antiinflamatorio.

Ya ya.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Más de 1500 calorías en el desayuno.
> 
> Antiinflamatorio.
> 
> Ya ya.



Mi IMC es 18.5.

Por cierto, no conté mi desayuno completo, es más que eso.

Las calorías no lo es todo.
No es cuántas calorías, sino de qué tipo.

Si id se mete las 1 500 cal de pan de molde (que no es pan, sino bizocho), con margarina y ese producto azucarado que llaman "mermelada", y luego se arrea un Nesquik, efectivamente, engordan.
Si se las mete de fruta, avena, kéfir (casero) y aceite de oliva (y a veces con pan de verdad, sin aditivos Y fermentado) no.
"Misterios".


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Joder, vamos, que en lugar de preocuparte por haberte comido siete u ocho croquetas, te vas a acordar del Teflon cuando la lorza aflore.
> 
> Buen truco.
> 
> Y en cuánto incrementa las calorías?



Cámbiate a sartén de hierro, de acero o cerámica.
Tu metabolismo cambiará.

Y las "cocretas" caseras.
Y no fritas, sino a la pancha, "hidratadas" con aceite dejñandolo caer de media cucharada en media cucharada en cada croqueta.
Fuego medio.
Y disfrute.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Mi IMC es 18.5.
> 
> Por cierto, no conté mi desayuno completo, es más que eso.
> 
> ...



Perdón al señor Almazán por estropear el hilo, pero mi curiosidad me supera…cuantas calorías se arrea ud en el resto de ingestas diarias?


----------



## alienhunter (14 Dic 2022)

Una duda.

¿tiráis el lampante o se lo vendéis a otra empresa, para que lo refinen y comercialicen, o lo tiráis ?

Las personas que yo conozco que usen suaves o intensos lo usan para cocinar y para ensaladas o tostadas virgen extra


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Perdón al señor Almazán por estropear el hilo, pero mi curiosidad me supera…cuantas calorías se arrea ud en el resto de ingestas diarias?



Nunca las he contado.
Y para no estropear el hilo si quieres pasamos esta charla a privado (sería lo más adecuado).


----------



## Camilo José Cela (14 Dic 2022)

Tomar aceite de oliva es como tomar por el culo.Iros a tomar por culo.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Nunca las he contado.
> Y para no estropear el hilo si quieres pasamos esta charla a privado (sería lo más adecuado).



No hombre, dejémoslo así. Me pareció un tanto (muy) anómalo todo.


----------



## skeptik (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Prueba a cucharadas.
> Te permite paladearlo.
> Y es distinto.
> Tanto en la boca, como en el estómago.



Puedo tomar un par de cuchardas de AOVE. No un vaso de AOVE a cucharadas. He hecho catas de aceite.


----------



## reconvertido (15 Dic 2022)

skeptik dijo:


> Puedo tomar un par de cuchardas de AOVE. No un vaso de AOVE a cucharadas. He hecho catas de aceite.



Cuando se habla de vaso, se refiere a estos vasos ultrapequeños de vino, de moscatel y similar.
Que son eso, unas tres cucharadas.


----------



## singermorning (15 Dic 2022)

tanto os costaria hablar de esas mierdas en un hilo ad hoc? teneis que venir a tocar las pelotas a este hilo cual putas venidas a menos buscando atencion?


----------



## reconvertido (15 Dic 2022)

Venator dijo:


> En el blog de su página Olivardeplata lo explican muy bien.
> 
> En cuanto a sabor, pues el primera cosecha es más verde, más brillante, más intenso pero más fino, deja un retrogusto muy limpio, no parece aceite.
> 
> ...



En el blog de su página Olivardeplata lo explican muy bien.
Gracias.
Sí, lo he leído.
Es interesante.

En cuanto a sabor, pues el primera cosecha es más verde, más brillante, más intenso pero más fino, deja un retrogusto muy limpio, no parece aceite.
Al final estas cosas ond eprobar.
Y me has metido el veneno en el cuerpo, mala persona...

Pero su AOVE normal también está muy bueno, mucho mejor que los de supermercado. Ahora estos me parecen muy vulgares.
Y más veneno joer...
Dame veneno que quiero morir...


Yo también los pruebo a cucharadas. Aparte de en ensaladas de tomate, como más me gusta es echar unos buenos goterones en las sopas y cremas de verduras o calabaza/cin una vez servidas en el plato. Con el calorcito despliegan todo su sabor y están de muerte tanto la crema como el aceite.
Lo tomas como yo.
Ese aderezo final en ensaladas, sopas y cremas sí, delicioso.

Los de este año aún no los he abierto.
Quizás me haga un regalo de navidad inesperado.
Tengo demasiado veneno en el cuerpo.

El primera cosecha es un capricho y caro, la verdad, pero si lo piensas bien, por lo que te gastas un sábado de tapeo tienes un aceite de lujo para muchos meses.
Eso, tu sigue metiendo veneno.
Eres el camello del aceite de oliva de primera cosecha.
   

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, un placer.


----------



## Venator (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Eso, tu sigue metiendo veneno.
> Eres el camello del aceite de oliva de primera cosecha.



Y encima lo hago gratis


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Perfectas.
> 
> El AOVE es antinflamatorio y elimina placa arterial.



Si
y renueva la flora intestinal


----------



## reconvertido (15 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Si
> y renueva la flora intestinal



No conocía lo de la flora intestinal.
¿Tienes referencias?
Gracias.


----------



## reconvertido (15 Dic 2022)

Venator dijo:


> Y encima lo hago gratis



Yo pensaba que te regalaban botellitas por meternos a otros el veneno...
(Obviamente, todo esto va de broma, aclaro por si acaso)


----------



## Fígaro (15 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Si
> y renueva la flora intestinal




9 cucharadas al día en el desayuno como él dice?

Y tanto! Tu flora ya es sólo aceite.

Epic Troll.


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No conocía lo de la flora intestinal.
> ¿Tienes referencias?
> Gracias.











Oliveoilflavors


El aceite de oliva virgen extra tiene efectos positivos sobre la microbiota intestinal Se confirman los efectos sobre la microbiota intestinal y gracias a su actividad antioxidante en la prevención de enfermedades cardiovasculares. Estos atributos hacen del aceite de oliva virgen extra uno de...




oliveoilflavors.com







Fígaro dijo:


> 9 cucharadas al día en el desayuno como él dice?
> 
> Y tanto! Tu flora ya es sólo aceite.
> 
> Epic Troll.



9 cucharadas es mucho creo yo
con una cucharada de sopa va bien


----------



## Fígaro (15 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Oliveoilflavors
> 
> 
> El aceite de oliva virgen extra tiene efectos positivos sobre la microbiota intestinal Se confirman los efectos sobre la microbiota intestinal y gracias a su actividad antioxidante en la prevención de enfermedades cardiovasculares. Estos atributos hacen del aceite de oliva virgen extra uno de...
> ...



No sé, se supone que eres médico, dice que se arrea 8 o 9 cucharadas soperas con pan para el desayuno…y tú le jaleas…aquí falla algo, o más bien todo.


----------



## reconvertido (15 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Oliveoilflavors
> 
> 
> El aceite de oliva virgen extra tiene efectos positivos sobre la microbiota intestinal Se confirman los efectos sobre la microbiota intestinal y gracias a su actividad antioxidante en la prevención de enfermedades cardiovasculares. Estos atributos hacen del aceite de oliva virgen extra uno de...
> ...



No es a diario.
Son días especiales.
Unos pocos al año.
Además, con ajo y perejil recién picados.

Lo que es a diario son las tres cucharadas normales (que viene a ser una o una y media soperas).
Empecé por media, obviamente.


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No sé, se supone que eres médico, dice que se arrea 8 o 9 cucharadas soperas con pan para el desayuno…y tú le jaleas…aquí falla algo, o más bien todo.



No, yo no jaleo eso


----------



## Catalinius (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No cogiste la intención.
> 
> Y no diré si no es en presencia de mi abogada.



Intención burbu...nada nuevo...como el bobierno pero con supuesta estaca.


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Intención burbu...nada nuevo...como el bobierno pero con supuesta estaca.


----------



## reconvertido (15 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No sé, se supone que eres médico, dice que se arrea 8 o 9 cucharadas soperas con pan para el desayuno…y tú le jaleas…aquí falla algo, o más bien todo.



A ver si entonces el que estaba equivocado eres tú...


----------



## Catalinius (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No es a diario.
> Son días especiales.
> Unos pocos al año.
> Además, con ajo y perejil recién picados.
> ...



Lo que es obvio es que alguien nos quiere vender aceite....


----------



## reconvertido (15 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que es obvio es que alguien nos quiere vender aceite....



Error.
A los consumidores previos nos quiere vender su aceite.
Es algo bastante distinto.


----------



## Catalinius (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Error.
> A los consumidores previos nos quiere vender su aceite.
> Es algo bastante distinto.



Es como cuando el pescado azul era malísimo......


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Dic 2022)

Dudosillo dijo:


> Bienvenido, gracias por la información.
> A ver si estoy acertado, el virgen extra ¿es todo igual? ¿No hay distintos metodos para extraerlo? ¿y distintas temperaturas a la hora de extraerlo?
> ¿Puedes explicar un poco esto?.
> Gracias.



Claro

Los que hacemos aceites de gran calidad, aoves, de ahora en adelante siempre nos hemos quejado de que la categoría virgen extra es demasiado amplia, lo cual cobija a aquellos que hacen vírgenes extra digamos, raspados. Si trasladamos la puntuación normal de un examen de 0 a 10 a las categorías de aceite, podríamos puntuar de 0 a 2 el lampante, de 2 a 4,5 el virgen y el extra abarcaría todo lo demás. Es una pena pero es así. Por eso, aún consumiendo virgen extra, hay mucha gente, muchos aquí que lo han probado pueden dar fe, que cuando han probado un virgen extra de alta gama, de los de arriba de la tabla han quedado sorprendidos o impresionados.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> menos diferencia de calidad y sabor entre su Primera cosecha y su AOVE normal
> 
> Hola @Diego Almazán casi seguro que se ha explicado a lo largo del hilo, pero ni he seguido ni me puedo leer las 119 120 páginas de que consta, ¿puedes explicar en qué se diferencia una primera cosecha del resto y por qué es mejor a nivel de sabor y de cualidades (supongo)?
> 
> ...



A ver, el término primera prensada sigue haciendo mucho daño. Cuando había prensas, que ya no las hay gracias a dios y a la tecnología, de primeras se aplicaba una poca presión en la prensa y el aceite resultante se decía que era el mejor, luego se seguía apretando más y salía más aceite. Eso ya no existe.

El forero al que citas habla de nuestros dos aoves, y su diferencia entre si y con otros de supermercado. La diferencia fundamental entre los dos aceites que nosotros hacemos es el momento de madurez de la aceituna. Para Primeros Días de Cosecha usamos sólamente aceituna verde, además de ser verde seleccionamos de nuestros olivares las zonas e incluso árboles que tienen la mejor fruta. Para hacer Olivar de Plata usamos acieutna en envero, que es cuando empieza a cambiar su color de verde a amarillento, y ya recogemos toda la aceituna pareja, la mayoría sigue siendo verde, pero un verde más avanzado. Por eso, como decía el forero, entre nuestros aoves hay menor diferencia de calidad que entre el nuestro (normal no me gusta llamarlo porque no lo es) y el de supermercado. Por ahí tenéis un vídeo mío con las puntuaciones en una guía de aceites de España, con Olivar de Plata con una puntuación de 9 sobre 10. Eso es increíble para un aceite que se vende en formato 5 litros.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Si queréis comprar aceite de oliva virgen extra debéis conocer que de la almazara salen tres tipos de aceites vírgenes:
> 
> Virgen extra. [...].
> Virgen. [...].
> ...



Son vírgenes todos porque no aparece la química, todos los procesos de una almazara son mecánicos. Se tritura, se bate, se decanta o centrifuga pero nunca el aceite está en contacto con nada que no sea acero inoxidable.

Virgen extra y extra virgen es lo mismo, sólo que es nuestro país nos da grima lo nuestro y hay quienes prefieren el término inglés, extra virgin olive oil. Y si, el lampante es virgen también, el de peor calidad pero sigue siendo virgen por lo que te comentaba de la forma de extracción.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Tomo todas las mañanas 3 (tres) cucharadas de aceite de oliva (AOVE, claro) a palo seco, lo primero de todo, y no, no voy con pañales.
> 
> Si lo acompaño con pan, son de 6 a 9, en plato, untadas.




Ah, ahora esas “de 6 a 9 cucharadas untadas en pan” son “en días especiales”.

Reculanding la chulería.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Cámbiate a sartén de hierro, de acero o cerámica.
> Tu metabolismo cambiará.
> 
> Y las "cocretas" caseras.
> ...



Cambiando el metabolismo por no usar sartenes de Teflon, ya ya. Y croquetas “a la pancha”.

Es ustec bastante raro.

Eso de que no cuenta las calorías y le da igual que el desayuno lleve 1500, lo sigue manteniendo?

Vamos para frikibingo.


----------



## reconvertido (15 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ah, ahora esas “de 6 a 9 cucharadas untadas en pan” son “en días especiales”.
> 
> Reculanding la chulería.



No sabes leer.
Dije claramente que son tres diarías SIEMPRE.
Y de vez en cuando hasta 6 o 9 untadas con pan.

Si hicieráis cuentas de cuánto azúcar y carbohidratos coméis, os asustaríais.
Sin embargo, criticáis a los demás aumentar la ingesta de grasa saludables y de proteína.
Es curioso.

Pero el aceite de palma lo coméis como si nada.


----------



## reconvertido (15 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Cambiando el metabolismo por no usar sartenes de Teflon, ya ya. Y croquetas “a la pancha”.
> 
> Es ustec bastante raro.
> 
> ...



No cuento calorías de nunca.
Te quedaste en la propaganda falsa de los años 1960s.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No cuento calorías de nunca.
> Te quedaste en la propaganda falsa de los años 1960s.



Friki y fantasma.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Sobre el tema de la comercialización del aceite italiano, desconozco cómo será en el extranjero, pero voy bastante a Italia y al menos allí todas las marcas informan y diferencian en su etiquetado entre aceite de origen UE, aceite italiano+UE y aceite 100% origen italiano.
> 
> He probado decenas demarcas, muchas españolas y muchas italianas.
> Siempre termino volviendo a éste:
> ...



Me encantaría probarlo, para que te voy a decir otra cosa. Un dia tendríamos que organizar una cata virtual


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Dic 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Si se bebe usted el aceite de oliva a cucharadas , lo más probable es que se le suelte la barriga porque en esas cantidades es un purgante. Yo nunca lo he hecho , la verdad . Pero lo que me decían siempre mis mayores era eso y que el aceite hay que acompañarlo con pan .



Eso depende muy mucho del aceite que sea. Los mayores lo decían porque solían ser aceites lampantes que se tiraban años en el bidón o la alcuza mezclando unas cosechas con otras. Rancios y en depósito de chapa.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Nunca las he contado.
> Y para no estropear el hilo si quieres pasamos esta charla a privado (sería lo más adecuado).





Fígaro dijo:


> Perdón al señor Almazán por estropear el hilo, pero mi curiosidad me supera…cuantas calorías se arrea ud en el resto de ingestas diarias?





reconvertido dijo:


> Nunca las he contado.
> Y para no estropear el hilo si quieres pasamos esta charla a privado (sería lo más adecuado).



Pues siendo sincero lo preferiría, si. Y mira que el hilo me interesa que se mueva, pero no tanto, que me mareo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (15 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No sabes leer.
> Dije claramente que son tres diarías SIEMPRE.
> Y de vez en cuando hasta 6 o 9 untadas con pan.
> 
> ...




Eso es cierto, hay una serie de ingredientes, como el azucar o las grasas de palma (me vais a permitir que no llame aceite a lo que no viene de la aceituna) de los que abusan los fabricantes, y muchas veces no eres capaz de entender como determinado producto lleva ese ingrediente y en esas cantidades.


----------



## Diek (15 Dic 2022)

Doy fe de que el aceite de Olivar de Plata es cojonudo, eso si, los que no hayan salido nunca de un aceite de oliva de hipermercado, quizás les parezca un poco fuerte al principio.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Dic 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Eso es cierto, hay una serie de ingredientes, como el azucar o las grasas de palma (me vais a permitir que no llame aceite a lo que no viene de la aceituna) de los que abusan los fabricantes, y muchas veces no eres capaz de entender como determinado producto lleva ese ingrediente y en esas cantidades.





Si usted me dice que zamparse nueve cucharadas de aceite de oliva es normal...me parece que el amor por el producto le pierde. 

Que empaaaaaape!!!


----------



## reconvertido (17 Dic 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Son vírgenes todos porque no aparece la química, todos los procesos de una almazara son mecánicos. Se tritura, se bate, se decanta o centrifuga pero nunca el aceite está en contacto con nada que no sea acero inoxidable.
> 
> Virgen extra y extra virgen es lo mismo, sólo que es nuestro país nos da grima lo nuestro y hay quienes prefieren el término inglés, extra virgin olive oil. Y si, el lampante es virgen también, el de peor calidad pero sigue siendo virgen por lo que te comentaba de la forma de extracción.



Virgen extra y extra virgen es lo mismo, sólo que es nuestro país nos da grima lo nuestro y hay quienes prefieren el término inglés, extra virgin olive oil. 
Gracias.
Desconocía esto, y una vez leí que eran distintos.

Y si, el lampante es virgen también, el de peor calidad pero sigue siendo virgen por lo que te comentaba de la forma de extracción.
Son vírgenes todos porque no aparece la química, todos los procesos de una almazara son mecánicos. Se tritura, se bate, se decanta o centrifuga pero nunca el aceite está en contacto con nada que no sea acero inoxidable.
Pero en el primer post 





Todo sobre el aceite de oliva virgen extra.


Bueno, lo primero es presentarme, soy Diego Almazán, de Sabiote, un pequeño pueblo de Jaén, cercano a Úbeda y Baeza. LLevo varios días siguiendo el foro, y al final he decidido registrarme y participar. Como cada uno aporta de lo que sabe, yo voy a empezar por el aceite de oliva, hay mucha...




www.burbuja.info




 pones que:
Lampante. Con defectos graves en el olor y sabor, o unas características químicas defectuosas, el aceite virgen lampante no se puede destinar a consumo directamente. Se usa para refinarlo, tras el proceso de refinado, en el que se somete al aceite a un proceso de desgomado con ácido fosfórico, neutralización con sosa y decoloración y desodorización, se obtiene aceite refinado

Y eso es un proceso químico completamente.
No térmico, pero sí químico.

Por eso pensaba que el lampante NO es "virgen".


----------



## reconvertido (17 Dic 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> A ver, el término primera prensada sigue haciendo mucho daño. Cuando había prensas, que ya no las hay gracias a dios y a la tecnología, de primeras se aplicaba una poca presión en la prensa y el aceite resultante se decía que era el mejor, luego se seguía apretando más y salía más aceite. Eso ya no existe.
> 
> El forero al que citas habla de nuestros dos aoves, y su diferencia entre si y con otros de supermercado. La diferencia fundamental entre los dos aceites que nosotros hacemos es el momento de madurez de la aceituna. Para Primeros Días de Cosecha usamos sólamente aceituna verde, además de ser verde seleccionamos de nuestros olivares las zonas e incluso árboles que tienen la mejor fruta. Para hacer Olivar de Plata usamos acieutna en envero, que es cuando empieza a cambiar su color de verde a amarillento, y ya recogemos toda la aceituna pareja, la mayoría sigue siendo verde, pero un verde más avanzado. Por eso, como decía el forero, entre nuestros aoves hay menor diferencia de calidad que entre el nuestro (normal no me gusta llamarlo porque no lo es) y el de supermercado. Por ahí tenéis un vídeo mío con las puntuaciones en una guía de aceites de España, con Olivar de Plata con una puntuación de 9 sobre 10. Eso es increíble para un aceite que se vende en formato 5 litros.



Excelente explicación.
Muchas gracias Diego.


----------



## pagesitawa (18 Dic 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Bueno, la agricultura en general es dura, y la olivicultura, en la recolección pues así es, pero tanto como para huir del país tampoco.



Sera una simple y casual casualidad pero de casi siempre currar no era precisamente un culto de mi gusto pero por el simple interés pecuniario me dio por currar más que un animal de tiro.


----------



## pagesitawa (18 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿El aceite engorda?
> ¿Qué sandez es esa?



Es evidente que todo lo que tiene grasa engorda.


----------



## sopelmar (18 Dic 2022)

La cosecha de este otoño invierno será escasa la aceituna no tiene el calibre idóneo y se recoge menos kg por árbol en cambio los costes son los mismo, no habra desabastecimiento pero las las pequeñas cooperativas tendran poco stock yo pienso hacer acopio paso de agobios y no pienso comprar aceite de grandes superficies


----------



## sopelmar (18 Dic 2022)

Uno de los mejores aceites lo puedes encontrár en la isla de Hidra Grecia


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Virgen extra y extra virgen es lo mismo, sólo que es nuestro país nos da grima lo nuestro y hay quienes prefieren el término inglés, extra virgin olive oil.
> Gracias.
> Desconocía esto, y una vez leí que eran distintos.
> 
> ...



Es que estás mezclando dos aceites distintos. El aceite lampante es un virgen que no se puede destinar a consumo humano por ley. Por eso se refina, que ya es un proceso químico, y ya tienes aceite de oliva refinado, mediante el proceso ese que digo de sosa y demás, y ese aceite de oliva refinado tampoco se puede vender. Se mezcla o 'encabeza' ,que es el término que usamos en el sector, con aceites de oliva vírgenes y ya tienes el aceite de oliva, normalmente apellidado suave o intenso, que venden en las tiendas. Por eso si te vas a la etiqueta de un aceite de oliva virgen no tiene por qué aparecer ingredientes pues se supone que todo es aceite de oliva virgen, mientras que en un aceite de oliva que no es virgen te debe de poner los ingredientes. Para no decirte que viene de procesoso químicos y demás te pondrá algo así: 'mezcla de aceites de oliva virgen y aceites refinados'. Porque muchos ven en el término refinado una cosa fina, en vez de que procede de refinería.


----------



## reconvertido (21 Dic 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Es que estás mezclando dos aceites distintos. El aceite lampante es un virgen que no se puede destinar a consumo humano por ley. Por eso se refina, que ya es un proceso químico, y ya tienes aceite de oliva refinado, mediante el proceso ese que digo de sosa y demás, y ese aceite de oliva refinado tampoco se puede vender. Se mezcla o 'encabeza' ,que es el término que usamos en el sector, con aceites de oliva vírgenes y ya tienes el aceite de oliva, normalmente apellidado suave o intenso, que venden en las tiendas. Por eso si te vas a la etiqueta de un aceite de oliva virgen no tiene por qué aparecer ingredientes pues se supone que todo es aceite de oliva virgen, mientras que en un aceite de oliva que no es virgen te debe de poner los ingredientes. Para no decirte que viene de procesoso químicos y demás te pondrá algo así: 'mezcla de aceites de oliva virgen y aceites refinados'. Porque muchos ven en el término refinado una cosa fina, en vez de que procede de refinería.



Sí sí, tienes razón.
No lo leí bien y tenía error de comprensión.
En esta segunda explicación ya me he dado cuenta de mi error.
Muchas gracias Diego.

Como curiosidad, dices que:
Lampante. Con defectos graves en el olor y sabor, o unas características químicas defectuosas, el aceite virgen lampante no se puede destinar a consumo directamente.
Esos defectos de olor/sabor, ¿por qué se producen?


----------



## Diego Almazán (23 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Sí sí, tienes razón.
> No lo leí bien y tenía error de comprensión.
> En esta segunda explicación ya me he dado cuenta de mi error.
> Muchas gracias Diego.
> ...



Pues es muy sencillo, pensad siempre en el aceite como el zumo de la aceituna. ¿Por qué estaría malo un zumo? Pues porque bien la fruta está en mal estado, pasada, tocada de algún picotazo de insecto, lo que sea, o bien porque el proceso se ha hecho mal.

En el caso concreto de la aceituna, porque sea sobremadura, o cogida del suelo por ejemplo. O que se haya pasado mucho tiempo desde la recogida hasta la molturación del fruto. O en la almazara que se hayan hecho mal las cosas, que esté sucia, que se caliente demasiado, o se atroje mucho tiempo. Que esté sin filtrar mucho tiempo en contacto con las borras. Muchas cosas.


----------



## reconvertido (23 Dic 2022)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> Pues es muy sencillo, pensad siempre en el aceite como el zumo de la aceituna. ¿Por qué estaría malo un zumo? Pues porque bien la fruta está en mal estado, pasada, tocada de algún picotazo de insecto, lo que sea, o bien porque el proceso se ha hecho mal.
> 
> En el caso concreto de la aceituna, porque sea sobremadura, o cogida del suelo por ejemplo. O que se haya pasado mucho tiempo desde la recogida hasta la molturación del fruto. O en la almazara que se hayan hecho mal las cosas, que esté sucia, que se caliente demasiado, o se atroje mucho tiempo. Que esté sin filtrar mucho tiempo en contacto con las borras. Muchas cosas.



Gracias de nuevo.

Discúlpame mis preguntas, no son con ánimo de importunar, es que me resulta fascinante saber y entender del aceite, cómo se hace, y qué producto compro realmente.
Y contigo podemos saberlo todos.


----------



## Diego Almazán (24 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo.
> 
> Discúlpame mis preguntas, no son con ánimo de importunar, es que me resulta fascinante saber y entender del aceite, cómo se hace, y qué producto compro realmente.
> Y contigo podemos saberlo todos.



Al contrario, el hilo está para eso. La única forma de valorar un producto es conocerlo. Te agradezco las preguntas.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (Martes a la(s) 4:41 PM)

Buenas, después de conocerlo por este hilo, pedí aceite a Diego para probarlo el de caja y regalar el de primer prensado en la empresa y me han felicitado todos. Un aceite cojonudo 

yo lo uso para todo, queda riquísimos los huevos y las tortillas con este aceite. Y el de primer prensado para ensaladas y tostadas mañaneras. 

La diferencia con el comercial de tiendas es la hostia y encima dados los precios actuales la diferencia no es Tanta. Recomiendo a todos los foreros y además producto nacional del bueno.

enhorabuena @Diego Almazán por vuestro trabajo.


----------

